# A secret



## Clairabella

The last few days I’ve not been on here much and posting/replying as much as i normally do and I must confess my reason why ....

So last week, Thursday of, I had three little CP babies come and stay with us for a short while ❤ In serious need of the clairabella and foster dister love and touch ❤ So we’ve had an abundance of cuddles and play time to get them ready for their forever families (I haven’t quite worked out the part how I’m meant to let them go yet lol) but this has been the best thing I have ever done, aside from Amy and my own tats of course  but being a foster mum is just amazing! 


Thomas tat and Edward Kitten have been the best foster brothers :Cat It helps that they have to kept apart I think but my clever boys know their mummy has been borrowed by three other babies but they have taken it all in their stride :Happy and happy to share. 

I’m so proud of my boys and love our little extended family. Anyone thinking of fostering, I can’t see you regretting it!


----------



## Summercat

Very lovely @Clairabella :Cat:Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Very lovely @Clairabella :Cat:Cat


Thank you SC


----------



## Summercat

Your welcome, I am sure any kitty in need of fostering will be in good hands in your home


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Your welcome, I am sure any kitty in need of fostering will be in good hands in your home


Aww thank you for the compliment. That honestly, really means a lot to me xx It's taken more or less until now to build my confidence up a bit and tell everyone. They are safe and they are loved with me that's for sure but the rest I'm gonna have to learn along the way lol x


----------



## ChaosCat

You surely have got enough love to share. Nice to hear that it was such a good experience.


----------



## ebonycat

Aww such a lovely thing to do.
You’re such a caring cat slave any foster kitty/ens will have a lovely start with you caring for them x


----------



## Clairabella

Aww don’t now ladies, you’ll have me crying lol. It doesn’t take a lot at the best of times lol xx 

Your lovely comments really mean a lot to me though, thank you xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Clairabella - thank you from all the kitties at my CP rehoming centre for becoming a foster Mummy  Our volunteer foster Mummies are such an important part of what we do and we couldn't care for so many cats without people like you 



Clairabella said:


> (I haven't quite worked out the part how I'm meant to let them go yet lol)


 that's why I volunteer at the centre rather than foster at home


----------



## SbanR

A lovely secret CB. The babies will flourish in your care.
But you've been on here long enough to know! WHERE ARE THE PHOTOS?????!!!!!


----------



## Clairabella

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Clairabella - thank you from all the kitties at my CP rehoming centre for becoming a foster Mummy  Our volunteer foster Mummies are such an important part of what we do and we couldn't care for so many cats without people like you
> 
> that's why I volunteer at the centre rather than foster at home


Aww thank you ❤ It's been an absolute pleasure. I'm proud of myself to be able to do this and so happy to be able to help. I'm dreading leaving these three (my first ever litter) but that aside u can't help but love them and become attached to them. I know there'll be floods of tears but at least I know they are gonna go to home checked homes with people who will love them the way they deserve to be loved and treated xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> A lovely secret CB. The babies will flourish in your care.
> But you've been on here long enough to know! WHERE ARE THE PHOTOS?????!!!!!


Are photos allowed? Lol. I mean I'm happy to oblige, any chance to show them off lol xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Clairabella said:


> Are photos allowed? Lol. I mean I'm happy to oblige, any chance to show them off lol xx


Not just allowed - they're mandatory so yes PLEASE !


----------



## Clairabella

We have - Kitten number 1 - Tulip



















Kitten number 2 - Jesse



















And kitten number 3 - Cassidy


----------



## Emmasian

Oh heavens they are so tiny and gorgeous. I would struggle to let them go as well! I would consider fostering if I didn't work full time.


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Oh heavens they are so tiny and gorgeous. I would struggle to let them go as well! I would consider fostering if I didn't work full time.


They are dinky aren't they ❤ They are ten weeks too but I think they are small for their age.

They are staying a bit longer than usual as they was so nervous and scared. They have come on so much since last Thursday though and ready for rehoming now. Off to the adoption day we go - on Saturday :,-(

If ever you get the chance to @Emmasian then go for it! They'd be lucky to come to you too and you certainly won't regret it xx


----------



## Charity

It must be very fulfilling but how you let them go ...:Arghh


----------



## bluecordelia

Well done @Clairabella 
I would love to do a bit once I don't work full time

Photos of them in a home always 'sell' them as being settled and ready to go x


----------



## Summercat

Oh wow ten weeks, they are tiny! I love how Cassidy's fur is sticking up in the first pic
Sweet names as well:Cat


----------



## Clairabella

QUOTE="Charity, post: 1065221961, member: 1368311"]It must be very fulfilling but how you let them go ...:Arghh[/QUOTE]

Don't :Yawn

Since I knew yesterday that we were facing adoption day in three days time, I've been in floods already. I just keep telling myself over and over they are going to good homes xx


----------



## Clairabella

bluecordelia said:


> Well done @Clairabella
> 
> Photos of them in a home always 'sell' them as being settled and ready to go x


That's a shame lol i'd love for them to not have to go lol xx

I'll be calling on you all for counselling on Saturday if they are adopted :,-(


----------



## bluecordelia

@Clairabella you are welcome and doing the best you can while they are in your charge is the best most selfless thing you can give they plus lots of love and cuddles x


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
A positive thing is the homes will be vetted, so you know they will be going to a good place.
I would find it very hard to do as well, as would want to keep them all. That is not an easy thing to be a foster mum but a very lucky thing for the kittens to get socialized and ready.


----------



## Clairabella

bluecordelia said:


> @Clairabella you are welcome and doing the best you can while they are in your charge is the best most selfless thing you can give they plus lots of love and cuddles x


Thank you xx


----------



## ChaosCat

They are very gorgeous, I always liked black panthers. And Jesse looks so funny with the black beard.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> They are very gorgeous, I always liked black panthers. And Jesse looks so funny with the black beard.


His beard is fab isn't it  when he grows to a big boy, i bet it'll be lush and he'll be one handsome man ❤ He reminds me of a baby Ed, only Ed doesn't have his beard xx


----------



## ChaosCat

I hope the adopting family will keep you updated with photos for a while at least. I mailed photos to the girls’ foster family but never got a response, so I stopped.


----------



## Clairabella

Aww @ChaosCat - I really hope they will be as lucky to go to a mum like you, i'd love updates. I'm praying that they will be worshipped like I do my two boys coz that's what they deserve but to see them in their new home would be the icing on the cake ❤


----------



## ChaosCat

I keep my fingers crossed for them to find the best loving cat forever home on offer.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! They make me *squeeeee*, they do, lovely photos. What a great thing to do (you are a better woman than me, I would get much too attached!), here's to them finding a wonderful furrrrr-ever home.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh! They make me *squeeeee*, they do, lovely photos. What a great thing to do (you are a better woman than me, I would get much too attached!), here's to them finding a wonderful furrrrr-ever home.


I won't lie, I know it's not gonna be easy and probably break my heart but seeing any updates will be worth it and knowing their homes will be vetted. If it goes worse and hits me harder than I 'anticipate' then i'll have to reconsider if this is right for me I think xx

I'd literally have a house full if I could afford to but I can't so to me this is the next best thing until I can do something more permanent. In which time, I hopefully would've helped more foster kittys xx


----------



## Rufus15

They are SO sweet, I can't see you letting them go!


----------



## huckybuck

It's such a wonderful thing you are doing Clairabella and what a great start they will have had in your care!!

I think the fact you know they are only temporarily staying with you for a "holiday" will help when you do have to let them go.

The best thing to do then is keep as busy as you can - perhaps there will be a couple more little ones that you could work with and help move on again?


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> It's such a wonderful thing you are doing Clairabella and what a great start they will have had in your care!!
> 
> I think the fact you know they are only temporarily staying with you for a "holiday" will help when you do have to let them go.
> 
> The best thing to do then is keep as busy as you can - perhaps there will be a couple more little ones that you could work with and help move on again?


Thank you so much HB xx

They are genuinely helping me as much as I am helping them. They put a smile on my face and lift my mood and they are also brilliant cuddle buddies ❤ I've fallen head over heels lol.

Fingers crossed i'll get more fosters in future. I'd never have an empty room ever again if I had my way  xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> It's such a wonderful thing you are doing Clairabella and what a great start they will have had in your care!!
> 
> I think the fact you know they are only temporarily staying with you for a "holiday" will help when you do have to let them go.
> 
> The best thing to do then is keep as busy as you can - perhaps there will be a couple more little ones that you could work with and help move on again?


Thank you so much HB xx

They are genuinely helping me as much as I am helping them. They put a smile on my face and lift my mood and they are also brilliant cuddle buddies ❤ I've fallen head over heels lol.

Fingers crossed i'll get more fosters in future. I'd never have an empty room ever again if I had my way  xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> A positive thing is the homes will be vetted, so you know they will be going to a good place.
> I would find it very hard to do as well, as would want to keep them all. That is not an easy thing to be a foster mum but a very lucky thing for the kittens to get socialized and ready.


That's the only thought keeping me sane and stopping me taking them all on myself xx


----------



## chillminx

I am so glad you are doing this CB  Such a kind, caring person as you are will give these little kits a wonderful start in life. 

Gorgeous photos xx


----------



## Clairabella

chillminx said:


> I am so glad you are doing this CB  Such a kind, caring person as you are will give these little kits a wonderful start in life.
> 
> Gorgeous photos xx


Thank you ❤ xx


----------



## Clairabella

Adoption day was a flop on Saturday so I ‘devastatingly’ had to keep the babies for longer  then today, news of the day I’ve been dreading :Arghh My fosters are leaving me for pastures new - being transferred to another centre where they have not so many kittens  Gutted doesn’t even come close to how I’m feeling right now although my rational voice is telling me to be happy that they are just that one step closer to getting the forever homes they so very deserve xx


----------



## ChaosCat

I don’t really comprehend... they leave you not for a home but for care with another centre? In the days of the internet they actually have to move bodily from a lovely foster home to some other place? Sorry, that is quite beyond me.


----------



## Clairabella

Not my decision unfortunately :-( 

They are going to another centre who have not so many kittens is all I was told. Whereas our branch have so many they can’t keep up. I don’t understand either when you say it like that but I’m just doing what I’m told lol x


----------



## ChaosCat

Sure, nothing you can do, but it’s a shame in my eyes.


----------



## Clairabella

I guess going to another centre increases their chances of being rehomed as they are going nowhere fast here with me and truth is the longer they are with me, the older they get week by week, which increases their chances of being overlooked in favour of younger kittens. That’s what I make of it anyway xx


----------



## ChaosCat

They probably know what they are doing, here it’s handled differently, though. They prefer kittens to stay in families and 'advertise' them on the internet, with photos and an accompanying note. 
Adopters look there first, or are told to have a look by the organisation, and if they are interested go and visit the kittens with their foster family.


----------



## Summercat

Thats disappointing @Clairabella 

Maybe most people tend to look locally and they think they will have better odds in an area with fewer kittens.
Sorry, you can't continue with them.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> They probably know what they are doing, here it's handled differently, though. They prefer kittens to stay in families and 'advertise' them on the internet, with photos and an accompanying note.
> Adopters look there first, or are told to have a look by the organisation, and if they are interested go and visit the kittens with their foster family.


The fostering manager who I picked the kittens up from had 13 kittens in her house alone with another 6 that I know of that went to her in the last week alone. I personally think. Move them on as they haven't been with families. I'm not sure if these will go to an adoption centre or to fosterer again. But it means moving them again and then moving them again after that when they are chosen by their forever family. It seems a lot but the only assumption I can make is that they are thinking when the other branch takes over they will be rehomed quickly as they don't have many kittens xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Thats disappointing @Clairabella
> 
> Maybe most people tend to look locally and they think they will have better odds in an area with fewer kittens.
> Sorry, you can't continue with them.


Thank you, I'm having more kittens quickly after from what I can make out xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> The fostering manager who I picked the kittens up from had 13 kittens in her house alone with another 6 that I know of that went to her in the last week alone. I personally think. Move them on as they haven't been with families. I'm not sure if these will go to an adoption centre or to fosterer again. But it means moving them again and then moving them again after that when they are chosen by their forever family. It seems a lot but the only assumption I can make is that they are thinking when the other branch takes over they will be rehomed quickly as they don't have many kittens xx


It's rather tough for you, I'm sure as you won't get updated on their progress.


----------



## Summercat

I was thinking that as well @ChaosCat 
Maybe if she requests they will let her know when they are adopted. Some rescues show homed cats on their website.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> It's rather tough for you, I'm sure as you won't get updated on their progress.


I know I think that's what is making this more upsetting. I had my heart set on updates but now I won't get that xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> I was thinking that as well @ChaosCat
> Maybe if she requests they will let her know when they are adopted. Some rescues show homed cats on their website.


Do you think that would be ok? If I asked them if I could get an update. Just That I don't want to step on anyone's toes x


----------



## Summercat

Oh I see you mean updates once homed. 
Biggles shelter has a section for the homed cats and dogs. Sometimes they update the individual pages with pics of animals with their new families, does your center do that?
If not, I would send a message to the new foster or center, if they can let you know when the kittens are homed and if you could pass a message to the family. You could send a little note saying you would just like to know how they get on. Say you were their first foster mum.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Oh I see you mean updates once homed.
> Biggles shelter has a section for the homed cats and dogs. Sometimes they update the individual pages with pics of animals with their new families, does your center do that?
> If not, I would send a message to the new foster or center, if they can let you know when the kittens are homed and if you could pass a message to the family. You could send a little note saying you would just like to know how they get on. Say you were their first foster mum.


Thanks for that suggestion. It's definitely worth a shot xx


----------



## Summercat

Yes, I think it is definetly ok, the new carers should understand you would want to know.
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Yes, I think it is definetly ok, the new carers should understand you would want to know.
> Xx


And if i can't get that then I guess I must hold on to the same principle - they will be going to home checked homes so I know they'll go to someone who wants them and will love them as they deserve to be xx


----------



## Clairabella

I have a new baby to help me get over my heartache :,-) 

Mr kitty no name is very stinky at the moment. He is also dirty and could do with his ears, paws, tail and back end cleaned. The dirt is ingrained deep in his paws etc and just holding onto the smell even thought I’ve tried cleaning him gently with cat wet wipes. Any ideas how I can make him a nice clean boy please? Xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Sounds like Mr. Stinky will keep you busy. No suggestions as to making him into Mr. Sparkling, never needed to launder a cat.


----------



## Summercat

I have bought pet shampoos for Biggles shelter. They do have gentle organic ones for cats/kittens if you think it would help.
I have a mousse shampoo on standby for Biggles if he ever needs a bath.
It is by Pet Head, the makers of Bed Head and called Fizzy Kitty mousse cat cleaner, strawberry lemonade flavor. So far have not used, Biggs probably would not appreciate smelling like strawberry lemonade.
I would think a very gentle shampoo for a kitten though, not the one I have.

Do you have a vet he could go to under the rescue? He may have ear mites if his ears look dirty. They may be able to help you out with cleaning him up.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Sounds like Mr. Stinky will keep you busy. No suggestions as to making him into Mr. Sparkling, never needed to launder a cat.


:Hilarious

I wouldn't normally CC but poor baby, I don't think he could clean himself he is beyond that. Or is it possible? I don't have a clue, I just feel like I need to help him 

SC - I've heard of Pet Head products. I don't know where/why but I'm sure I have seen that brand over here. Strawberry lemonade flavour sounds grand to me -

Here is a pic for you all ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Clairabella I reckon Mr Stinky needs to move in with you properly. Look at those eyes!


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Clairabella I reckon Mr Stinky needs to move in with you properly. Look at those eyes!


His pic doesn't do him justice either Mrs F. In real life he is even more beautiful, I kid you not! Lol. His eyes are lush and he also has the cutest squishy fat paws lol with white socks on but I don't think his last owner used Daz powder on him as his whites are looking a bit creamy lol xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

You do miss a ginger in your collection, you know. 

He is really gorgeous. Do you know his age?


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> You do miss a ginger in your collection, you know.
> 
> He is really gorgeous. Do you know his age?


I feel ganged up on here lol. I'm not gonna lie I'm very very tempted.

He's approx 6 weeks they said. Found on the side of a road I think his background is x


----------



## ChaosCat

6 weeks, poor little mite! He sorely needs a loving mum!


----------



## ChaosCat

.... and two big brothers to show him how to keep himself clean...


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> .... and two big brothers to show him how to keep himself clean...


I don't think I know of anyone who fits those descriptions CC lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> I don't think I know of anyone who fits those descriptions CC lol xx


Hmmm, let me see... maybe.... hmmm.... some place in South Wales comes to mind.
There is a big human sister into the bargain, as well. Perfect fit!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

See! It's just perfect! Look at that face. How could you resist him? @ChaosCat makes total sense


----------



## Clairabella

Lmao you are bad CC lol. I’m gonna have to block tomtats sister from coming here so you can’t put any ideas in her head lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Lmao you are bad CC lol. I'm gonna have to block tomtats sister from coming here so you can't put any ideas in her head lol xx


I won't like that!


----------



## Clairabella

Look at this mun #melted


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You *know* you need him. You do.


----------



## ChaosCat

Such a sweetheart! And looking at you so trustingly.
His paws do look rather dirty...


----------



## Summercat

He is adorable @Clairabella, how someone could leave him along a road I don't know.
He couldn't be in better hands now though.​


----------



## Trixie1

He’s so cute how could you resist!! just glad he was found.


----------



## SbanR

HOW CAN YOU RESIST THAT SWEET INNOCENT FACE CB?????:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## SbanR

@Tomtat and Edwards dister you Would like a little ginger brother wouldn't you


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> @Tomtat and Edwards dister you Would like a little ginger brother wouldn't you


:Hilarious - don't get her started SB lol. Xx


----------



## chillminx

Awwww, he is utterly gorgeous CB xxx . You have to keep him!!! 

Most kitten shampoos are not suitable for kittens as young as him. If you can wait a couple of weeks you could use this shampoo that's Ok for kittens aged 8 weeks and above:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mikki-Kitt...1532026687&sr=8-1&keywords=shampoo+for+kitten

But if you decide to bathe him in 2 weeks time, you'll need to get the bathroom very warm, use hot water (as hot as you would have it for your own bath) and have several hot towels ready to dry him. Rub his fur dry right down the the skin and keep him in the warm room until he's all dry.

Meanwhile you could sponge his dirtiest bits (perhaps his paws) with a warm wet flannel (no soap) and dry thoroughly.

More pics please !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

*cough* *meoooooow* please adopt me, puuuurrrrrrlllllleeeaaaasssseeeeee *meooooooooow*


----------



## Rufus15

Ohh he is so sweet! Those eyes look right through you don't they


----------



## Charity

You are ordered by his CC Aunties to keep him @Clairabella, he is so delicious.


----------



## Matrod

He is so scrumptious :Happy you absolutely have to keep this one @Clairabella!


----------



## ebonycat

Aww he’s adorable, I agree, you have to keep him xx


----------



## Soozi

There’s NO way he’s going anywhere! :Kissxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Ladies  I is feeling bullied now lol. How can I let him go when u lot are saying I need to keep him 

But....

We have a name, by pure accident really as he has been unwell this morning and needed the vets, so he needed a name!

Meet Boris  as he has orange fluffy hair like a certain well known Boris lmao

Who is now also a clean and much nicer smelling boy so he couldn't be stinky anymore lol

Here is baby Boris after his first bath ❤


----------



## Soozi

Awww Hi sweet Boris! 
What was the matter with him that he needed the vet hun?


----------



## Clairabella

And nice and dry ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Baby Boris - he looks so sorry for himself, little bedraggled thing. Hope it was nothing too serious that he needed the Vet for, Clarabella. 

(Am I the only one who also wants to see a photo of him after he's been blow-dried and he's all fluffy?)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah, just as I posted


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww Hi sweet Boris!
> What was the matter with him that he needed the vet hun?


He has a big sore on side of mouth so all his - turns out all his inside his mouth and glands are inflamed.

He has a belly full of worms :,-( and fleas.

Also diarrhoea - was dragging his back end but obviously that's the worms xx

Had his ears checked for mites as I thought it was mites inside his ear and not dirt but 'luckily' is the dirt


----------



## ChaosCat

Borris, you fluffy ginger dream! Can you please bring him to Luton or London City Airport? Both have direct flights to Dortmund.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah, just as I posted


Isn't he lush and he won't leave me alone. Sat up on my chest since purring his little head off xx I'm in love xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> He has a big sore on side of mouth so all his - turns out all his inside his mouth and glands are inflamed.
> 
> He has a belly full of worms :,-( and fleas.
> 
> Also diarrhoea - was dragging his back end but obviously that's the worms xx
> 
> Had his ears checked for mites as I thought it was mites inside his ear and not dirt but 'luckily' is the dirt


So has he been deflead and wormed now? Ab's? Poor little guy! I'm so glad he's got you to look after him! I can see in the pic one side of his mouth looks wrong. Regular updates please hun. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Borris, you fluffy ginger dream! Can you please bring him to Luton or London City Airport? Both have direct flights to Dortmund.


He's not ready yet CC


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> He's not ready yet CC


Yes, yes, yes, but when he is, tomorrow or so. He is such a little cutie!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> So has he been deflead and wormed now? Ab's? Poor little guy! I'm so glad he's got you to look after him! I can see in the pic one side of his mouth looks wrong. Regular updates please hun. xxx


Yes that's his sore @Soozi :,-( all inside inflamed to. I have just given him spot on and he has panache. He was slightly under weight for the spot on flea'ing but the vet said for him to have it anyway as it was on very slight. His panacur I'll administer later and he has antibiotics too for all this inflammation xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Yes, yes, yes, but when he is, tomorrow or so. He is such a little cutie!


He's a little heartbreaker isn't he ❤


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> He's a little heartbreaker isn't he ❤


Absolutely! So good he is staying with you now and not living on the street.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> So has he been deflead and wormed now? Ab's? Poor little guy! I'm so glad he's got you to look after him! I can see in the pic one side of his mouth looks wrong. Regular updates please hun. xxx


Thank you Soozi - I feel like I'm the lucky one xx but got to be better than where he was and now has all his CC aunties looking out for him too xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Absolutely! So good he is staying with you now and not living on the street.


Thank you. I just don't get it CC l, he's a beautiful ginger boy, he would've been snapped up had someone took care of him until he was ready to move on :,-(


----------



## SbanR

Haha CB. Wouldn't it be fun if he lives up to his name


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Haha CB. Wouldn't it be fun if he lives up to his name


It was either that or Donald, SB lol. But he looks more a Boris lol. He's so dinky and squishy, he needed a little name lol Donald was too many letters lmao


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> It was either that or Donald, SB lol. But he looks more a Boris lol. He's so dinky and squishy, he needed a little name lol Donald was too many letters lmao


Not after Donald Trump!! Surely not! Yes, he does look like more of a Boris and he looks even more gorgeous after his bath, if that's possible! Glad all went well at the vets, he's already for his new home with you now?


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Not after Donald Trump!! Surely not! Yes, he does look like more of a Boris and he looks even more gorgeous after his bath, if that's possible! Glad all went well at the vets, he's already for his new home with you now?


I'm saying nothing lol. But the Donald I mean is president of America and also a red head lol xx

He scrubs up doesn't he ❤ Xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Trixie1 said:


> Not after Donald Trump!! Surely not! Yes, he does look like more of a Boris and he looks even more gorgeous after his bath, if that's possible! Glad all went well at the vets, he's already for his new home with you now?


He rather wants big sisters now, not big brothers.


----------



## Summercat

He looks even more handsome after his beauty treatment


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> I'm saying nothing lol. But the Donald I mean is president of America and also a red head lol xx
> 
> He scrubs up doesn't he ❤ Xx


The first picture after his bath looked a bit sad! But then, after his blow dry back to his more gorgeous self


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> It was either that or Donald, SB lol. But he looks more a Boris lol. He's so dinky and squishy, he needed a little name lol Donald was too many letters lmao


Also British not American


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I think boris would be a great addition for you @Clairabella


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I am in love! AND I love the name Boris  fate.



What’s your address again


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Oh I am in love! AND I love the name Boris  fate.
> 
> What's your address again


SHE won't tell you ewelsh but CC might if you offer to share Boris time with her


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> Oh I am in love! AND I love the name Boris  fate.
> 
> What's your address again


He's so yummy isn't he ❤

He's gonna need some work but I'm happy to oblige for now lol. Can't wait to see how he comes on by the time he is ready


----------



## ewelsh

Ready for What?


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

For rehoming I guess.


----------



## Trixie1

Oh Noooooooooo!! Not Boris!! I’m sure he’ll find the perfect home, I wish I could have him


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> Ready for What?


Yes - sorry. Ready for rehoming I meant xx


----------



## spotty cats

Hope he’s feeling better soon.

Friends that foster remind themselves if they keep this one they can’t help another. 
Getting the little ones to 12 weeks does fly by but there’s always more to come in.


----------



## Clairabella

Is that because of the failed fostering rule? I read online about that and a lot of rescues don’t seem to allow fosterers to continue if they adopt but with the branch I’m fostering for even the managers/co ordinators have failed lol. They are are pretty relaxed about that seems as they have gone thru it themselves xx


----------



## Clairabella

She’s working on her name change as we speak lol

So she’ll be tomtat, Edward and Boris bicuits dister lol xx


----------



## Rufus15

How is he today?


----------



## Clairabella

Rufus15 said:


> How is he today?


Inboxed you but he is absolutely fine in himself. He thinks I'm a cat I can tell. I think maybe he thinks I'm a MC one of the big breeds lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Inboxed you but he is absolutely fine in himself. He thinks I'm a cat I can tell. I think maybe he thinks I'm a MC one of the big breeds lol xx


Isn't he a lucky boy, having such a big strong cat mother to protect him and care for him?


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Isn't he a lucky boy, having such a big strong cat mother to protect him and care for him?


Thank you CC xx I think he might think I'm a lioness actually lol but still the same principle, I will take good care of my cub lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Royal Mail deliver on a Sunday now 

So my Slave got this:










And that means she gived me this:










A mini one for babies  :Cat

My first box - great, it fits me nicely



















With plenty of room for this :



















And this :










Slave did good! :Happy


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Royal Mail deliver on a Sunday now
> 
> So my Slave got this:
> 
> View attachment 361553
> 
> 
> And that means she gived me this:
> 
> View attachment 361554
> 
> 
> A mini one for babies  :Cat
> 
> My first box - great, it fits me nicely
> 
> View attachment 361559
> 
> 
> View attachment 361558
> 
> 
> With plenty of room for this :
> 
> View attachment 361560
> 
> 
> View attachment 361561
> 
> 
> And this :
> 
> View attachment 361562
> 
> 
> Slave did good! :Happy


Very good! Now tape it and post it here.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Very good! Now tape it and post it here.


:Hilarious You'll have to wait for a new box CC, as this one is a broken lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious You'll have to wait for a new box CC, as this one is a broken lol xx


I'm not sure whether you're not just putting me off.


----------



## Soozi

He’s just the cutest boy! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> He's just the cutest boy! xxx


He's like a little Teddy bear isn't he lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> He's like a little Teddy bear isn't he lol xx


I could never give him up you'd have to kill me first! Lol! :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I could never give him up you'd have to kill me first! Lol! :Kiss


I'm working on my sister as we speak for her to have him lol xx


----------



## Charity

I think on the list their Cat Mother gives them as kittens it must say "don't be afraid of the thing called THE BOX, you will love it"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh. My. God. 

I have no words except please don’t let him go and live with someone else.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> I have no words except please don't let him go and live with someone else.


I'd love to have him Mrs F, but I can't . It would be a stretch financially :,-( September/October time ideally, I would'nt have given it a second thought and been much in a much better position to have him. My heart is telling me I can't let him go, but my head is telling me I'd make it work. Luckily still have a little bit of time left xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I'm working on my sister as we speak for her to have him lol xx


Could your sister just look after him until sept/oct? Although I doubt she would want to give him back! I wouldn't. Lol!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Could your sister just look after him until sept/oct? Although I doubt she would want to give him back! I wouldn't. Lol!


That's a good idea. I don't think she would go for it though as I have already been warned not to mention it anymore to the kids :Hilarious

Can't blame a girl for trying though lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

I think two introductions might be rough on him too love him xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Or two introductions good for him lol


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Or two introductions good for him lol


:Hilarious

That was quick off the mark lol. Xx


----------



## Rufus15

You can't possibly have an uneven number, you're going to end up with three eventually so you need to keep him to make it an even four


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

SbanR said:


> @Tomtat and Edwards dister you Would like a little ginger brother wouldn't you


I really really want one  I love ginger kittens


----------



## SbanR

Tomtat and Edwards dister said:


> I really really want one  I love ginger kittens


And Boris is soooo sweet and squishable:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

SbanR said:


> And Boris is soooo sweet and squishable:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


I know that's why I want to keep him sooo badly, every time I pick him up he's like a fluff ball and hes soo squishy and cute I really really want him lol


----------



## Tomtat and Edwards dister

SbanR said:


> And Boris is soooo sweet and squishable:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


I want him


----------



## Clairabella

Orrrrr, i have an idea @SbanR - i'll Trade you amy and Boris for Ollie please lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Awww Boris - he is an absolute beauty!!! This is a tough one!!!!

Poor clairabella - every little foster means pressure from all the PF aunties lol!!!

I totally respect and admire what you are doing and how heart wrenching it must be to have to be strong and say no. But this does mean so many more little ones can be rescued. I’d love to do it but just know I am too weak. Big bow down to you!!

My hope for you is the new families do keep in touch and understand what you have gone through in order to provide them with a healthy, socialised baby.


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Awww Boris - he is an absolute beauty!!! This is a tough one!!!!
> 
> Poor clairabella - every little foster means pressure from all the PF aunties lol!!!
> 
> I totally respect and admire what you are doing and how heart wrenching it must be to have to be strong and say no. But this does mean so many more little ones can be rescued. I'd love to do it but just know I am too weak. Big bow down to you!!
> 
> My hope for you is the new families do keep in touch and understand what you have gone through in order to provide them with a healthy, socialised baby.


Thank you @huckybuck xx

We are lucky in that adoption doesn't mean we have to stop fostering but i know a lot of rescues implement that rule. I think the first time would've been a bit easier on me had I got the privilege of updates from adopters x

It has been a rollercoaster of emotions - I know I wear my heart on my sleeve and would get attached but i kept in my head that they going to good homes - home checked. I think it was more a case of if I keep telling myself that, I would actually believe it.

Hardest thing with the first babies was not having an update or getting to meet their adopters who are usually happy to give updates from what I can gather. Being transferred to another CP branch meant I didn't have that :,-( fair to say, I hurt like hell. Then baby Boris got me back on my toes when he wasn't well.

Anyway, thankfully I survived my first departures and just hope I will survive more to come although if I hurt the way I did on Thursday just gone then i'm gonna have to reconsider if this is for me xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think it’s great what you’re doing, getting these lovely fluff balls ready for rehoming. I’m sorry if you feel like you’ve been put under pressure to keep Boris, I shall not say another word about it. Well done C on giving the kittywinkles a loving home whilst thy are waiting.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think it's great what you're doing, getting these lovely fluff balls ready for rehoming. I'm sorry if you feel like you've been put under pressure to keep Boris, I shall not say another word about it. Well done C on giving the kittywinkles a loving home whilst thy are waiting.


Awww Mrs F, not at all do I feel pressurised. Its all been lighthearted bit of fun and also i'll let you into a little secret....I've always wanted a ginger furbaby. Back to before I even got Thomas. He was meant to be ginger but he stole my heart anyway lol. Sorry, back to the point!!....before I even posted about him here, I knew straight away and had already told my sister that if she doesn't have him, then I will ❤❤ So I don't feel pressurised at all xx

When I picked Boris up, I had a conversation with my co ordinator about how fosterers end up adopting coz there's always the one you can't bear to let go. We were laughing about it, she said...be warned lol. It sounded to me as if it is to be expected!! So it's really not an issue honestly xx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> Orrrrr, i have an idea @SbanR - i'll Trade you amy and Boris for Ollie please lol xx


And what does Amy think of that idea?


----------



## Clairabella

She’s at the age where she hates me SB and think I have been put on the earth to make her life miserable and spoil her fun :Hilarious so I’m sure she’ll be fine about moving in with you lol xx


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Awww Boris - he is an absolute beauty!!! This is a tough one!!!!
> 
> Poor clairabella - every little foster means pressure from all the PF aunties lol!!!
> 
> I totally respect and admire what you are doing and how heart wrenching it must be to have to be strong and say no. But this does mean so many more little ones can be rescued. I'd love to do it but just know I am too weak. Big bow down to you!!
> 
> My hope for you is the new families do keep in touch and understand what you have gone through in order to provide them with a healthy, socialised baby.


But hun how can she resist! He's very special! :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> But hun how can she resist! He's very special! :Kiss


He's so yummy :Shamefullyembarrased And doing so well xx

If I didn't have an Ed - he would be Ted :Bear Coz he's a little fluffy bear lol xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Any more pictures of boris. Can see why he has stolen your heart.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Any more pictures of boris. Can see why he has stolen your heart.


I'm on the case for some pics @Gallifreyangirl - cleaning first then I'm gonna get some  xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> He's so yummy :Shamefullyembarrased And doing so well xx
> 
> If I didn't have an Ed - he would be Ted :Bear Coz he's a little fluffy bear lol xx


You could call him Bear (Tom Cox) I think that would really suit him. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Bear is lovely ❤ Let me just run that by @Tomtat and Edwards dister ??? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

:Kiss

Every time I turn my back the human is there with her camera :Snaphappy

From above :










From the side:










Can't a baby play in peace?!



















Karate kick :










Or I could just hide - that'll have her 










Do you think my belly looks big against this? :










Playtime is the best :Cat When the human isn't armed with her camera that is ❤ :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

He is absolutely adorable! This white and spotty belly looks just perfect.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> He is absolutely adorable! This white and spotty belly looks just perfect.


Thanks CC ❤ He's a cutie alright! A right little heartbreaker he's gonna be xx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> She's at the age where she hates me SB and think I have been put on the earth to make her life miserable and spoil her fun :Hilarious so I'm sure she'll be fine about moving in with you lol xx


You'll have to bring them up.
Day n time???


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> You'll have to bring them up.
> Day n time???


:Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Soozi

He is just a little gem! ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious :Hilarious


I been catching up on the daily photo thread. Just another ten pages to go but Ollie is amaze SB ❤❤ He reminds me of Thomas tat Maine coon style lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> He is just a little gem! ❤


Thank you :Kiss Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> He is just a little gem! ❤


Thank you :Kiss Xxx

I'm gonna get you all some videos next so you can all see him bouncing around  xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
He does look a bit like a Teddy Bear in the hiding under pics. He could be Teddy Bear and Teddy for short.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> He does look a bit like a Teddy Bear in the hiding under pics. He could be Teddy Bear and Teddy for short.


I'm so tempted to change his name lol. I think this should be put to a vote? Lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I'm so tempted to change his name lol. I think this should be put to a vote? Lol xx[/QUOTE)


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I'm so tempted to change his name lol. I think this should be put to a vote? Lol xx


Yay a poll!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

A poll great idea. Love the pics.


----------



## Trixie1

These photos are gorgeous his paws look far to big for his body!! and so squishy looking He’s such a cutie can’t wait for the video to come out!


----------



## huckybuck

OOH A POLL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Is he much better now???


----------



## chillminx

Ooh yes please CB - a video of the dear little fellow for me to swoon over, :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Is he much better now???


Aww HB, he's coming on lovely and much better now ❤ I only wish you could meet him and be able to see the difference in him from when he arrived. Just for a bath and to get the old matted faeces/much/crap off his paws, he looks so much better. He doesn't have fleas now! His little worm filled pot belly is decreasing in size since his worming and his sore to his mouth is improving slowly since he went to the vets. So all in all he's bouncing around here like he has been here forever.

It's 'weigh day' tomorrow - I didn't have a scales at home when he came to me, so I bought one, which turned out to be the smallest scales I've ever seen in my life lol so now a full size one is on order, coming tomorrow so I can weigh him and I can't wait  will obviously update you all too xx

He's doing so well. I'd go as far as to say he didn't know how to play when he came but now I've got him up and down the tree, running thru his tunnel, playing with his ball toy. I'd wave a toy at him in the beginning and he would look straight thru it. Admittedly, some of it likely attributed to being nervous but his face looked more blank - like he didn't have a clue.

So proud of him ❤ Wish I could stop off at everyone's house before he leaves me, so you could all meet him xx


----------



## Clairabella

chillminx said:


> Ooh yes please CB - a video of the dear little fellow for me to swoon over, :Kiss


❤❤❤ videos coming your way @chillminx - the first showing most will likely be tomorrow  only coz I haven't done it today yet lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Thomas tat Eddie and teddy do sound good together I have to say


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Thomas tat Eddie and teddy do sound good together I have to say


I'm swaying more towards Ted/Teddy too xx


----------



## ChaosCat

I voted for Teddy. Biscuit is nice, too, but more for a kitten than a grown cat. 
Glad his health is improving so much and that he has learned to play and act like a kitten should.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> I voted for Teddy. Biscuit is nice, too, but more for a kitten than a grown cat.
> Glad his health is improving so much and that he has learned to play and act like a kitten should.


Thank you xx


----------



## Charity

I like (Ginger) Biscuit because I nearly called Toppy that or Bear for a 2nd choice. I'm trying to imagine what he'll look like when he grows up and looks like Toppy or Bagpuss.  Glad he's doing well, he's a darling.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mr G smelt like biscuits I am telling you, I was also going to call him biscuit but he suited ‘mr G’ more to me.. my neighbours called him Jeff goldcat loll (that did come with a story) so still mr G. I voted Teddy, but I like teddy bear too


----------



## SbanR

Teddy IF you're keeping him, Boris if you're not!


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> I like (Ginger) Biscuit because I nearly called Toppy that or Bear for a 2nd choice. I'm trying to imagine what he'll look like when he grows up and looks like Toppy or Bagpuss.  Glad he's doing well, he's a darling.


Thank you @Charity. He's like my little pride of Joy ❤ I've always had a soft spot for gingers but more so since joining here and meeting Toppy, he's the coolest, lushest ginger I know and ever seened <3

Amy wanted to choose Boris's name - she chose Biscuit, so he was that for a couple of hours lol. Then I thought up Boris and soon as I said it we both laughed but was rushed into giving him a name when I had to register him at the vets. The receptionist also laughed lol so I thought that it, it's a cute funny little name just like his being a cute funny little baby lol xx

I do like Boris ❤ I'm just looking at him all the time and thinking 'does he look like a boris' and does it suit his cuteness lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Teddy IF you're keeping him, Boris if you're not!


:Hilarious :Hilarious

That's a very good answer SB lol xx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> That's a very good answer SB lol xx


Soooo............
WHICH name is it going to be???????


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Soooo............
> WHICH name is it going to be???????


It's looking like it's gonna be Teddy lol.

I told Amy the poll results so far - she said he looks like a Teddy.

When I talk to him I call him Mum's little fluffy Teddy bear lol xx

He does have big squishy paws and fluffiness of a Teddy that's for sure lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> It's looking like it's gonna be Teddy lol.
> 
> I told Amy the poll results so far - she said he looks like a Teddy.
> 
> When I talk to him I call him Mum's little fluffy Teddy bear lol xx
> 
> He does have big squishy paws and fluffiness of a Teddy that's for sure lol xx


Does that mean you are keeping him?! After what @SbanR said, you are making us all think you are


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Does that mean you are keeping him?! After what @SbanR said, you are making us all think you are


To be honest WW, when he first came I said straight away that I was gonna see about adopting him. Then my sister came to see him - was oblivious to me wanting him - so she said they want him lol. So I thought to myself, I'd be happy for him to go to her but if she doesn't adopt him then I will. That all sort of cake about on impulse. Thinking of it seriously, I know it's gonna be a stretch financially to adopt him but Because I know i'm Only gonna struggle until September/October time at the latest, it's making me want him more coz the only thing holding me back is finances as they are now but I know they gonna improve very soon xx


----------



## Rufus15

He's definitely a Teddy. Is he a staying Teddy?


----------



## Rufus15

Never mind, cross posted


----------



## Soozi

Love Teddy! He never did look like a Boris! Rofl!!! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Rufus15 said:


> Never mind, cross posted


:Hilarious :Hilarious All being well. I want to see if my sister wants him first that would be ideal. Not so much 'want' really coz she does want him, but she has to get my brother in law to agree lol. Me having him is basically the last resort but not coz I don't want to it's purely 'trying' to be sensible (money wise)

I also want to see how his little personality comes on and if he would be ok with my boys xx



Soozi said:


> Love Teddy! He never did look like a Boris! Rofl!!! xxx


He's too cute and dinky to be a Boris lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Now that the scales have arrived we can have 'weigh day' 

How do you get a baby to sit still in 
one of these things?










That could work! So Teddy Bear is ready!!










Steady!










Results are in 










And my little ginger love bug is a go!!!!!










Teddy has gone from 540g (when weighed last Friday) to 700g (today) ❤❤❤ 160g in four days ❤❤ That's my boy!!!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Very good!
The only chance I ever had of weighing the girls is weighing myself with them on my arm.
So your little activity monster didn’t do too bad at all re sitting still.


----------



## Soozi

What a good boy you are Teddy! He’s doing really well! That’s a great weight gain. ❤


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Very good!
> The only chance I ever had of weighing the girls is weighing myself with them on my arm.
> So our little activity monster didn't do too bad at all re sitting still.


Lol. Can just imagine you stood on the scales with a cat under ur arm lol xx

He didn't hang around for long. I had to be quick with the scales and the camera - had @Tomtat and Edwards dister working the feather wand lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> What a good boy you are Teddy! He's doing really well! That's a great weight gain. ❤


I'm so please  you could literally feel every rib and every vertebrae on his spine - all skins and bones he is but at this rate he'll be putting weight on nicely


----------



## Soozi

Gosh we’re going to miss him if he goes! Don’t even want to think about it. xxx


----------



## Jesthar

ChaosCat said:


> Very good!
> The only chance I ever had of weighing the girls is weighing myself with them on my arm.
> So your little activity monster didn't do too bad at all re sitting still.


In our house, that's what Pet Weight on the Wii Fit is for


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Gosh we're going to miss him if he goes! Don't even want to think about it. xxx


 Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Jesthar said:


> In our house, that's what Pet Weight on the Wii Fit is for


Lol x awh thats brilliant lol. I think we inherited a wii from my sister when they got a new one but have never set it up xx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> Lol x awh thats brilliant lol. I think we inherited a wii from my sister when they got a new one but have never set it up xx


Well, it probably wouldn't be too useful for lightweight little kittens. But for my heffalumps of mog, it's just fine


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Any more pictures or news on Boris?


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Any more pictures or news on Boris?


Hya Hun, he's doing brilliantly. Thanks for asking xxx

I'm gonna go and give the boys breakfast and i'll come back and write a proper update and try with more pics for you too xx


----------



## ChaosCat

That sounds like a plan!


----------



## Clairabella

Ola amigo's - I am back 

So, little man is doing brilliantly, as I said already. I'm not expecting him to be with us much longer as he is coming up to 8 weeks so they will be looking to advertise him for adoption very soon. Having said that, he still needs his jabs, I think he needs FIV testing too but I'm gonna have to check all this out. Just needed him to be well first before I started pushing forward with adoption.

He was eating fish and chicken (vets orders) because of the diarrhoea - which meant that he wouldn't touch the felix he's supposed to have but I have managed to successfully transition him onto the felix  thank god!

Other than his jabs, I'd say my little orange love bug is ready to move on.

I'm still undecided about whether to adopt. There are a lot of things to think about before I go jumping in.

I love him to bits but I'm not sure if I'm just holding onto him because I don't want to get hurt like I did the first time around :,-( Every time I think that I beat myself up coz I love him lots too and for his own little self xx

Also my boys are independent and although Ed loves a fuss, he isn't a lap cat and HATES being held. Thomas is great with being picked up but doesn't lay long enough for cwtches. The next addition I'd love to be a cuddle bug but I'm not sure if ginger one is that yet lol.

So basically, in short, before I decide re adoption I need to work out where my head is at lol.

This is little man waiting for his mum this morning ❤










I need to try and work out how to do add videos :-/


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's just so handsome! You're doing such a fabulous job with him and wherever he goes to, he has had such love from you in his early days, he will surely benefit from that as he grows up.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's just so handsome! You're doing such a fabulous job with him and wherever he goes to, he has had such love from you in his early days, he will surely benefit from that as he grows up.


Aww that's lovely of you to say that Mrs F. Filled up reading your message xx thank you xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Clairabella you are doing a wonderful job for him and the previous kittens you had. Only you can decide if he's right to be a foster failure and add to your family. I think you should be proud of all you have for them. Especially how far Boris has come since you got him.


----------



## ChaosCat

He is mega cute! Looking so much better now, too. 
I like his white slippers. 
You made up for his bad start in life completely. Hard to tell with a kitten what they will be like later, of course.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Ola amigo's - I am back
> 
> So, little man is doing brilliantly, as I said already. I'm not expecting him to be with us much longer as he is coming up to 8 weeks so they will be looking to advertise him for adoption very soon. Having said that, he still needs his jabs, I think he needs FIV testing too but I'm gonna have to check all this out. Just needed him to be well first before I started pushing forward with adoption.
> 
> He was eating fish and chicken (vets orders) because of the diarrhoea - which meant that he wouldn't touch the felix he's supposed to have but I have managed to successfully transition him onto the felix  thank god!
> 
> Other than his jabs, I'd say my little orange love bug is ready to move on.
> 
> I'm still undecided about whether to adopt. There are a lot of things to think about before I go jumping in.
> 
> I love him to bits but I'm not sure if I'm just holding onto him because I don't want to get hurt like I did the first time around :,-( Every time I think that I beat myself up coz I love him lots too and for his own little self xx
> 
> Also my boys are independent and although Ed loves a fuss, he isn't a lap cat and HATES being held. Thomas is great with being picked up but doesn't lay long enough for cwtches. The next addition I'd love to be a cuddle bug but I'm not sure if ginger one is that yet lol.
> 
> So basically, in short, before I decide re adoption I need to work out where my head is at lol.
> 
> This is little man waiting for his mum this morning ❤
> 
> View attachment 362379
> 
> 
> I need to try and work out how to do add videos :-/


Oh hun if you have to let him go it's going to be a wrench! You still have time to think on it tho. 
The only way to get vids on here is to upload them to Yourube I think then post the link. Hopefully Admin can find an easier way round it at some point. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Clairabella you are doing a wonderful job for him and the previous kittens you had. Only you can decide if he's right to be a foster failure and add to your family. I think you should be proud of all you have for them. Especially how far Boris has come since you got him.


Thank you so much ❤ I love him lots but if I'm really honest I think my heart is still with my first babies. Even though I know I can't change what has gone before now, I just feel like once you know you know and it doesn't quite feel the same this time around (oh god, I feel so bad saying that! :,-(

I think I should perhaps wait until next time I feel that. One thing is for sure once Boris/Teddy/ginger goes lol his new family will adore him. He is likely to have half a dozen people wanting him when he goes up for adoption, he's gonna be in demand bless him ❤ and that makes it so much easier for me that I know they will want him and love him like he deserves to be xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you so much ❤ I love him lots but if I'm really honest I think my heart is still with my first babies. Even though I know I can't change what has gone before now, I just feel like once you know you know and it doesn't quite feel the same this time around (oh god, I feel so bad saying that! :,-(
> 
> I think I should perhaps wait until next time I feel that. One thing is for sure once Boris/Teddy/ginger goes lol his new family will adore him. He is likely to have half a dozen people wanting him when he goes up for adoption, he's gonna be in demand bless him ❤ and that makes it so much easier for me that I know they will want him and love him like he deserves to be xx


As much as it pains me to say it you are being very sensible and you will do what is right for both you and Teddy. There's no way that kitty won't be adored wherever his new home is. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> As much as it pains me to say it you are being very sensible and you will do what is right for both you and Teddy. There's no way that kitty won't be adored wherever his new home is. xxx


Thank you ❤ It's so hard. I just know that the next addition is gonna be the last for a very long time so I have to be sure xxx

It's been amazing seeing him get well and grow. He deserves someone who is gonna be besotted by him not someone half hearted like me and if that means I have to let him go then id prefer that xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you ❤ It's so hard. I just know that the next addition is gonna be the last for a very long time so I have to be sure xxx
> 
> It's been amazing seeing him get well and grow. He deserves someone who is gonna be besotted by him not someone half hearted like me and if that means I have to let him go then id prefer that xx


Well it's down to you that he is growing up to be such a beautiful and healthy boy! He's looking fantastic you should be really proud of yourself hun. xxx


----------



## Charity

I think you're very wise if you're not sure @Clairabella. He's come on so well in your care and I'm sure there's a happy loving home out there for him.  Can we have more pics before he goes.


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> I think you're very wise if you're not sure @Clairabella. He's come on so well in your care and I'm sure there's a happy loving home out there for him.  Can we have more pics before he goes.


Definitely ❤ I've not taken many the last three days coz I've had amy off school and been keeping her occupied to but I promise i'll get some more. Hopefully i'll Have another week or so with him  xx


----------



## Matrod

Oh my goodness he is adorable :Kiss he’ll be snapped up in no time if you choose not to keep him. If I was ready for another cat I’d be on my to catnap him now!


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> Oh my goodness he is adorable :Kiss he'll be snapped up in no time if you choose not to keep him. If I was ready for another cat I'd be on my to catnap him now!


That would literally be perfect for him to come to you  Can I persuade you at all? Lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> That would literally be perfect for him to come to you  Can I persuade you at all? Lol xx


We can all mob together and try.


----------



## Rufus15

It's a shame that he may move on, but I think you're doing the right thing with taking your time to decide. I think when you know, you just know, and if you're wavering then it may be that his perfect family is out there waiting for him


----------



## Matrod

Clairabella said:


> That would literally be perfect for him to come to you  Can I persuade you at all? Lol xx





ChaosCat said:


> We can all mob together and try.


'Fraid not


----------



## Clairabella

Rufus15 said:


> It's a shame that he may move on, but I think you're doing the right thing with taking your time to decide. I think when you know, you just know, and if you're wavering then it may be that his perfect family is out there waiting for him


Thank you xx You've hit the nail on the head - that's exactly how I feel/think about it too xx


----------



## Clairabella

Playtime ❤










I can't reach dis bird thing 










If I roll around, she'll think I'm cute and she will help me out a bit :Cat










Not playing!! I've had enough, she's cheating 










What if I make eyes at her, will that help? :Kiss










Off to play with my tunnel instead :Arghh










Still got it even though she tries to domesticate me :Hilarious My hunting skills are on point!


----------



## Charity

Thank you @Clairabella, he's a bright happy little soul, typical ginger.


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Thank you @Clairabella, he's a bright happy little soul, typical ginger.


I meant to tag you in it - hoped it would pick you up a bit ❤

Thank you xx he's a funny little character and makes me smile so much. You can almost see the mischief in him lol x I hope he grows to be as beautiful as Toppy xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I meant to tag you in it - hoped it would pick you up a bit ❤
> 
> Thank you xx he's a funny little character and makes me smile so much. You can almost see the mischief in him lol x I hope he grows to be as beautiful as Toppy xx


Just gorgeous! Liddy is on the look out for a toy boy! Lol!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Just gorgeous! Liddy is on the look out for a toy boy! Lol!


Omg, pleeeaasssseeeeee


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Quick! Parcel him up and send him


----------



## Treaclesmum

Love that little round paw in the first pic with white mittens on :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Treaclesmum said:


> Love that little round paw in the first pic with white mittens on :Kiss


It's funny, he has one kitten bigger than the other lol and his paws are the squishiest ❤


----------



## Treaclesmum

Clairabella said:


> It's funny, he has one kitten bigger than the other lol and his paws are the squishiest ❤


One mitten, I hope you mean


----------



## Clairabella

Treaclesmum said:


> One mitten, I hope you mean


Lmao I did indeed lol xx that's my fat fingers lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> He is mega cute! Looking so much better now, too.
> I like his white slippers.
> You made up for his bad start in life completely. Hard to tell with a kitten what they will be like later, of course.


I don't know how I missed your comment earlier. Feeling really ignorant now lol.

Thank you xx It's been a privilege to be able to play this little part and do this for him and now nearly ready for his forever home - hope his new family will fall head over heels with this little bundle of orange gorgeousness ❤ . He's a prince. He deserves it xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Little slippers :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

He’s adorable, his forever family is just waiting for him
He’s like a little Toppy :Kiss
Just too cute xx


----------



## Soozi

I’m addicted to this thread! Lol xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I’m the same with Mrs Funkins thread lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Bonjour  Or as they say in Wales, Prynhawn Da :Hilarious










Thought i'd bump up my thread with kitten spam :Spam whilst the human cleans

My fave tunnel :Shamefullyembarrased










Slave had to fix it coz someone broke it 

But it still works!!










I've carried out a detailed inspection 





































And back to the beginning  so I can do that again!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh lorks. I'd give him whatever he asked me for! Look at those little pleading eyes. Oh @Clairabella he is the cutest little bundle of fluff. If you could bath him and blow dry his fur again before he goes to his furrever home and take *lots* of photos that would be brilliant


----------



## Clairabella

This one is tired so time for a siesta with Mamma bear :Bear




























It's such a hard life being a baby cat










Can't help but fall in love with this face ❤


----------



## oliviarussian

Clairabella said:


> This one is tired so time for a siesta with Mamma bear :Bear
> 
> View attachment 362515
> 
> 
> View attachment 362516
> 
> 
> View attachment 362517
> 
> 
> It's such a hard life being a baby cat
> 
> View attachment 362519
> 
> 
> Can't help but fall in love with this face ❤
> 
> View attachment 362518


Everyone should have a ginger in their life!!!


----------



## Clairabella

oliviarussian said:


> Everyone should have a ginger in their life!!!


Agreed ❤


----------



## Matrod

The one of him yawning


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> The one of him yawning


That's my favourite too  xx


----------



## ebonycat

Clairabella said:


> This one is tired so time for a siesta with Mamma bear :Bear
> 
> View attachment 362515
> 
> 
> View attachment 362516
> 
> 
> View attachment 362517
> 
> 
> It's such a hard life being a baby cat
> 
> View attachment 362519
> 
> 
> Can't help but fall in love with this face ❤
> 
> View attachment 362518


Oh my!!! Isn't he the cutest..... his little pink jelly beans..... we really need a love button on here :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Trixie1

He really is like a living little Ginger Teddy Bear lovely pictures


----------



## Rufus15

He's so sweet, I love them when they're this full of personality


----------



## Soozi

The pics are just gorgeous of Teddy!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> The pics are just gorgeous of Teddy!
> View attachment 362549


Thank you @Soozi ❤ Took a couple of extra today - just for you coz I know u're a fan lol  xx


----------



## Clairabella

It's that time of the week again - t'is weigh day 

Someone isn't impressed 










Reeeaallly mum!!! 










A little wobbly here but Results are in :Cat



















Our little chubster has gone from 700g (last week) to just under 900g (I call that 875g going by the pic lol) :Kiss

ETA : From a weight of 540g when he moved in


----------



## Soozi

Oh well done Teddy bear! He just gets more beautiful by the day! :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

I know ❤ Could eat him up he’s yummy xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> I know ❤ Could eat him up he's yummy xxx


Wait- you fatten him up for eating him? 

He is doing so well! What a dirty little bedraggled bit of bad luck he was and what cheeky load of mischief he is now!


----------



## Charity

Well done Teddy kitten, you're such a sweetie xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Wait- you fatten him up for eating him?
> 
> He is doing so well! What a dirty little bedraggled bit of bad luck he was and what cheeky load of mischief he is now!


Fattening him up for xmas, like the turkey lol.

All it took was for someone to love him Cc :Kiss Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Well done Teddy kitten, you're such a sweetie xx


Thank you @Charity ❤ Xx. I'm so proud of him xx


----------



## SbanR

Love that second photo:Kiss
Tell me your secret CB to getting a kitten to put on weight. Ollie just eats and gets longer and longer, hardly any weight gain


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> Love that second photo:Kiss
> Tell me your secret CB to getting a kitten to put on weight. Ollie just eats and gets longer and longer, hardly any weight gain


Probably just his build! Sausage cat! Lol


----------



## Rufus15

Well done CB, what a fab weight gain! He looks in very good form too



SbanR said:


> Love that second photo:Kiss
> Tell me your secret CB to getting a kitten to put on weight. Ollie just eats and gets longer and longer, hardly any weight gain


Ohh the joys of the gangly stage. They're all legs at this age!


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Love that second photo:Kiss
> Tell me your secret CB to getting a kitten to put on weight. Ollie just eats and gets longer and longer, hardly any weight gain


I definitely think it must be due to Ollie's frame and breed, SB. I'm lucky if he eats two pouches a day, he isn't a big eater at all so I can honestly say it's not coz he is overfed and it's luckily he is still gaining weight. That's one of the reasons actually - why I started weighing him coz he wasn't eating much and I was afraid it wasn't enough for him to gain any weight.

With Ollie, he's obviously a bigger breed so i bet it's just spreading out on him rather than sit on his belly like with this little chubster lol. At a guess aswell - i bet he's more active than Ginge too and just burning his calories off xx


----------



## Summercat

Excellent news @Clairabella


----------



## SbanR

Soozi said:


> Probably just his build! Sausage cat! Lol


More a lurcher cat Soozi. Or perhaps a hare cat. His legs are unbelievably long


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Perhaps Ollie is a Caraffe @SbanR ? Half cat, half giraffe  all these CC kittens make me "squueeeeeee"


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Perhaps Ollie is a Caraffe @SbanR ? Half cat, half giraffe  all these CC kittens make me "squueeeeeee"


My heart can't deal with all these beautiful babies ❤


----------



## Clairabella

I wish I could just win the lottery and i’d donate so much money to rescues. It probably wouldn’t even be a drop in the ocean to tackle to problem but one thing is for sure, it would be a massive help xx 

CP who I foster for have put out a go fund me page as they have had very sicky babies in, within the last fortnight who have been in such a mess that they need surgery so the go fund me is to pay for surgery. I thought they would’ve hit their target by now but sadly not. Its the first time I’ve ever seen them do a go fund me page, they must be very desperate xx

It just breaks my heart :,-(. And not really any point to my rambling really just wanted to vent xx


----------



## Summercat

Post the link for the GoFund me for your center please if allowable.


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> Post the link for the GoFund me for your center please if allowable.


In tescos words every little bit helps. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

You lot are amazing xx 

I’ve just read the worst thing. So please don’t read any further if you are a sensitive soul like me xxxx

The little one, who the go fund me was originally set up for - he’s the image of my ginger love bug - (oh god, tears literally running down my face writing this) but he was a baby and trapped the day before yesterday, went to a fosterer and wasn’t well. Long story short. They needed £800 to pay for surgery. He died on the operating table this morning after having a heart attack. 

They have offered people refunds or whatever is left from donations will be used to pay for the vet care this little one had so far and another kitten only four weeks old who was rescued with paw missing so needs amputation when he is strong enough :,-(


----------



## Clairabella

Forgot to add my friend is gonna make me a decorative frame which I'm gonna raffle for them. It's not gonna raise and extravagant amount I don't expect but it is just as you said @Soozi every little helps xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Post the link for the GoFund me for your center please if allowable.


❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

In the meantime, gonna give my babies extra cuddles tonight. Thank god they don’t have the same struggles as the rescue babies xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> You lot are amazing xx
> 
> I've just read the worst thing. So please don't read any further if you are a sensitive soul like me xxxx
> 
> The little one, who the go fund me was originally set up for - he's the image of my ginger love bug - (oh god, tears literally running down my face writing this) but he was a baby and trapped the day before yesterday, went to a fosterer and wasn't well. Long story short. They needed £800 to pay for surgery. He died on the operating table this morning after having a heart attack.
> 
> They have offered people refunds or whatever is left from donations will be used to pay for the vet care this little one had so far and another kitten only four weeks old who was rescued with paw missing so needs amputation when he is strong enough :,-(


Oh No! I am so sorry! What a terrible ordeal for the little one and all concerned. That's heartbreaking hun. RIP little one suffer no more. xxx


----------



## Summercat

Poor little babe


----------



## Mrs Funkin

so sad, poor little pushkin.


----------



## Clairabella

Soooo,

Ginge is having his jabs on Friday and then I don’t think he is gonna be with us much longer. I’ve just had to forward to foster manager a pic - ready to put him up for adoption. 

I have that awful sunken feeling in the pit of my stomach again :,-( I just know this is gonna hurt like hell, again! This is me all over lol do a good deed and end up putting myself thru the mill in the process


----------



## ChaosCat

It must be very hard indeed. 
So your sister won’t adopt him?


----------



## huckybuck

Gosh it’s been a rollercoaster for you - you have done SO WELL with Teddy/Ginge/Boris all credit to you!! 
He looks fabulous and the change in him is dramatic. You should be very proud of yourself!!!! 

Whatever your decision will be the right one for now as you have given it so much thought and not just rushed in. 

Big hugs xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> It must be very hard indeed.
> So your sister won't adopt him?


Nope :,-( her other half has put his foot down and not allowed it.

I give myself all these pep talks on how to do this bla bla bla but i'm not very good at believing it and following it lol. I told myself if I hurt this time around, like I did last time I will have to reconsider but I know what I'm like, when CP give me another baby I won't be able to say no! That's my biggest 'fault' is not being able to say N O :Hilarious Coz I always want to help and please people - must be middle child syndrome lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Love that second photo:Kiss
> Tell me your secret CB to getting a kitten to put on weight. Ollie just eats and gets longer and longer, hardly any weight gain


When I see photos of gorgeous Ollie he reminds me so much of how Huck looked as a kitten!! All long and gangly with a tail to match!! Huck isn't a massive eater either but vets are very happy with his weight. It took him ages (probably 4/5 years) to get to his adult weight of 6.4 and he's stayed there pretty much ever since.

As long as you are free feeding Ollie (or giving him food whenever he wants) I wouldn't worry too much. Assuming he's been wormed?

He is making me extremely kitten broody btw lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Gosh it's been a rollercoaster for you - you have done SO WELL with Teddy/Ginge/Boris all credit to you!!
> He looks fabulous and the change in him is dramatic. You should be very proud of yourself!!!!
> 
> Whatever your decision will be the right one for now as you have given it so much thought and not just rushed in.
> 
> Big hugs xx


You're lovely message brought tears to my eyes. Thank you, HB xxx

One hell of a rollercoaster. The downs are horrendous but when I get another baby to help I'm picked right back up again xx

If I could just switch my emotions off i'd be fine lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Nope :,-( her other half has put his foot down and not allowed it.
> 
> I give myself all these pep talks on how to do this bla bla bla but i'm not very good at believing it and following it lol. I told myself if I hurt this time around, like I did last time I will have to reconsider but I know what I'm like, when CP give me another baby I won't be able to say no! That's my biggest 'fault' is not being able to say N O :Hilarious Coz I always want to help and please people - must be middle child syndrome lol xx


The little kitties can't do any better than come to you. Maybe you will find it's getting a little easier with more experience.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> The little kitties can't do any better than come to you. Maybe you will find it's getting a little easier with more experience.


Thank you ❤ Xx yes, you have a point there. Maybe I'm being too hard on myself? I'm very new to this still. I keep forgetting that coz I feel like Ive loved and cared for these babies for forever lol. I think you are probably very right Cc - I may just need to take the rough with the smooth and allow myself time to get used to the letting them go side of things xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> When I see photos of gorgeous Ollie he reminds me so much of how Huck looked as a kitten!! All long and gangly with a tail to match!! Huck isn't a massive eater either but vets are very happy with his weight. It took him ages (probably 4/5 years) to get to his adult weight of 6.4 and he's stayed there pretty much ever since.
> 
> As long as you are free feeding Ollie (or giving him food whenever he wants) I wouldn't worry too much. Assuming he's been wormed?
> 
> He is making me extremely kitten broody btw lol xx


Yes Yes Yes! You should definitely get another beautiful coonie HB ❤ Xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
I think most of us would find it hard to let go. The plus side would be knowng they would find a good home. I hope this time round you are given more news and can hopefully have an update (s) once homed. 
Will he be able to stay with you till adoption and you bring him to adoption events?


----------



## Soozi

I’ve only met Teddy on here and I’m smitten! I know I will find it hard enough when he goes to his new home


----------



## Trixie1

You are doing amazing well I’m so glad and grateful that there are people like you who take this huge responsibility on and turn these gorgeous kittens into healthy, happy, confident, oh, and gorgeous little characters and that really is down to your dedication it takes a special individual, that’s you!! I know he will find a wonderful home, who could resist this little bundle of ginger fluff!! you should be proud as I’m sure you are. Well done you.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> When I see photos of gorgeous Ollie he reminds me so much of how Huck looked as a kitten!! All long and gangly with a tail to match!! Huck isn't a massive eater either but vets are very happy with his weight. It took him ages (probably 4/5 years) to get to his adult weight of 6.4 and he's stayed there pretty much ever since.
> 
> As long as you are free feeding Ollie (or giving him food whenever he wants) I wouldn't worry too much. Assuming he's been wormed?
> 
> He is making me extremely kitten broody btw lol xx


He's like a bottomless pit HB. His breeder fed him Felix, I'm now trying to introduce ZP foods. He'll eat some Vom Feinsten but I think Felix will be his go to food.

I look forward to your fifth baby


----------



## Soozi

Any new pics of Teddy? :Kiss Miss him.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Any new pics of Teddy? :Kiss Miss him.


Aww, not since the other day but I'll take some this afternoon. Just finished cleaning the house and the foster room and crashed on my bed whilst I wait for the bath to fill - we have a very important appointment this afternoon at 3 - his final vet visit before he leaves me :,-(

He was put on the CP Facebook page this afternoon and has now been reserved. I'm just waiting on all the finer details from the co ordinater as to when I can expect he'll be off!

My little ginger love bug has packed his bags already in excitement and can't wait to meet his new mum ❤ Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Reserved already! Wow Teddy, that's some quick work  You're just too gorgeous to resist aren't you? Try not to cry too much C, just be glad that you've prepared him and sent him on his merry little way to a wonderful life. 

Now pack your spotted hanky on a stick, Teddy - and try not to miss your first human mum too much.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Aww, not since the other day but I'll take some this afternoon. Just finished cleaning the house and the foster room and crashed on my bed whilst I wait for the bath to fill - we have a very important appointment this afternoon at 3 - his final vet visit before he leaves me :,-(
> 
> He was put on the CP Facebook page this afternoon and has now been reserved. I'm just waiting on all the finer details from the co ordinater as to when I can expect he'll be off!
> 
> My little ginger love bug has packed his bags already in excitement and can't wait to meet his new mum ❤ Xx


Oh Noooo! I mean that's brilliant news! I knew he'd be snapped up. If I thought that Liddy would accept another kitty and I lived in the UK I would have been sorely tempted! There's just something very special about him. Huge but gentle pat on the back for you Hun! Can't believe how's hes turned out in your care! You're amazing! xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Sad to see him go but you have done a great job @Clairabella


----------



## ChaosCat

Very mixed feelings about these news, too. You did a brilliant job. The little boy got a perfect start.
All the best for this ginger dream.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh Noooo! I mean that's brilliant news! I knew he'd be snapped up. If I thought that Liddy would accept another kitty and I lived in the UK I would have been sorely tempted! There's just something very special about him. Huge but gentle pat on the back for you Hun! Can't believe how's hes turned out in your care! You're amazing! xxx


Awww soozi :Arghh Thank you xx it's been a pleasure to care for him 

You've all been brilliant throughout my journey too and we really really appreciate it. I didn't have much confidence starting off - all I knew is that it would be easy to love these babies. The rest I just hoped I was up to the job lol. You have all picked me up and given me more confidence that I can do this. I can't thank you all enough for your encouragement and support xx

I'm sat outside the vets - rushed because I thought appointment was at 3 - at the same time as trying to sort out a broken washing machine :Hilarious turns out our appointment is half past 3 :Banghead

Oh well, I have a breather now whilst I wait lol xx


----------



## Summercat

Lucky boy to have had such a good foster home and then be snapped up super quick 
Are there many kittens on your centers homing page?


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Awww soozi :Arghh Thank you xx it's been a pleasure to care for him
> 
> You've all been brilliant throughout my journey too and we really really appreciate it. I didn't have much confidence starting off - all I knew is that it would be easy to love these babies. The rest I just hoped I was up to the job lol. You have all picked me up and given me more confidence that I can do this. I can't thank you all enough for your encouragement and support xx
> 
> I'm sat outside the vets - rushed because I thought appointment was at 3 - at the same time as trying to sort out a broken washing machine :Hilarious turns out our appointment is half past 3 :Banghead
> 
> Oh well, I have a breather now whilst I wait lol xx


Awww I'm sure all will be fine! He's a happy healthy super little boy! 
Can we have the link to your CP shelter please? 
Hope your washing machine is ok! 
Photos later then????? Lol! 
You really must carry on with this fabulous work there really isn't too many people who could do such a wondeful job! Well done. 
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Lucky boy to have had such a good foster home and then be snapped up super quick
> Are there many kittens on your centers homing page?


I know  and still offers of a home, even though it clearly is written reserved underneath his pic lol.

There seems to be a steady flow of kittens and cats up for adoption all the time. I bet they've got lots in their care and always seem to be requests on their page to take more but just not ready for adoption yet for whatever reason xx

@Soozi - do you mean their Facebook page? Xx

Our branch won 'star team' award yesterday at the CP awards ❤ So pleased for them, lovely recognition for all they do xx


----------



## Clairabella

Oh and back from the vets now - he’s all set to go and FelV/FIV negative. Plenty of cuddles on the cards for tonight after his vet visit. He didn’t like the microchipping bless him :,-(


----------



## huckybuck

I knew he'd be snapped up immediately!!!

In a way that's better for you - as you haven't had more time to contemplate. 

His new family will be very lucky indeed - do you get to find out anything about them?


----------



## Matrod

His new slaves will be very lucky indeed to get such a gorgeous boy. We will all miss him on here!


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> I knew he'd be snapped up immediately!!!
> 
> In a way that's better for you - as you haven't had more time to contemplate.
> 
> His new family will be very lucky indeed - do you get to find out anything about them?


I was hoping to spot a comment underneath his pic which would give away some clue as to who is adopting him. But nothing :-(

The co ordinator said she would do the paperwork with me - I'm HOPING that means the adoption paperwork when he is handed over to his new mummy. If so then my luck just might be in and i'll be able to get some updates perhaps 

It feels much more comfortable knowing that he is going straight to his new home xx the not knowing and not seeing my first babies settled has traumatised me lol. I'm saying that trying to make light of it but i did really find it so hard first time around xx

I'm so happy for him


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I know  and still offers of a home, even though it clearly is written reserved underneath his pic lol.
> 
> There seems to be a steady flow of kittens and cats up for adoption all the time. I bet they've got lots in their care and always seem to be requests on their page to take more but just not ready for adoption yet for whatever reason xx
> 
> @Soozi - do you mean their Facebook page? Xx
> 
> Our branch won 'star team' award yesterday at the CP awards ❤ So pleased for them, lovely recognition for all they do xx


I'd just like to look in! Can I still get on the FB Page I'm not a member. Believe it or not! Lol where is your branch? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

He’s just too scrumptious  it’s his eyes I think. They are melting xx 

He has been more photographed than my own boys lately  Looking forward to introducing my next ‘intake’ :Kiss Intake - god, it sounds as if they’ve been dropped off for summer school :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I'd just like to look in! Can I still get on the FB Page I'm not a member. Believe it or not! Lol where is your branch? xxx


No probs at all 

It's 'Gwent cat protection' xx

Two seconds i'll get the link now xx


----------



## Clairabella

I typed in Gwent Cats Protection on google and there is a web page there @Soozi

As you scroll down the page it gives you the link for their Facebook page and for their adoption page on Facebook xx I think they do most of their communications through there xx

Here you go my lovely

https://www.cats.org.uk/gwent-branch

And this is the Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/GwentCP/


----------



## Clairabella

If you want to just look at adoption then there's also this page :

But usually they update the main Facebook page first and then add to the adoption page xx

https://www.facebook.com/CatsProtectionGwent/


----------



## ChaosCat

Found little Boris on the site. No wonder he found admirers quickly.
I very much hope you will be able to get updates!


----------



## Soozi

I am so happy for Teddy really! I just looked on the site what gorgeous kitties! Just brings tears to my eyes and pray they all get loving homes. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Whoever gets him will be very lucky, he has been a dream  


Hope they do a better job of deciding on a name than his foster mama has because he’s teddy ten names here :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

You surely have read your T.S. Eliot and know about the naming of cats?


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> You surely have read your T.S. Eliot and know about the naming of cats?


No - what is this? Lol xx


----------



## Soozi

He will always be Teddy to me!  xxx


----------



## Clairabella

He’s really not himself tonight :,-( poor baby. Must be feeling sorry for himself after the vets. He went through a lot bless him x


----------



## Clairabella

Trying to get him to play 










His war wound :,-(










And a sleeping ginger bear :Bear










He really isn't feeling it tonight :,-(


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Maybe just tired from his adventure today, most likely will be perkier in the morn. Did he get vacs as well? My vet said to expect Biggs to be less active after his vacs.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Maybe just tired from his adventure today, most likely will be perkier in the morn. Did he get vacs as well? My vet said to expect Biggs to be less active after his vacs.


Yip he got his vaccs and FelV/FIV testing and microchipping. He cries at me when I hold him tonight. Think he must be a bit uncomfortable xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Yip he got his vaccs and FelV/FIV testing and microchipping. He cries at me when I hold him tonight. Think he must be a bit uncomfortable xx


No wonder he feels under the weather. A good rest will set him up again.


----------



## Summercat

I bet he will feel better in the morn. When my sisters four month came back from his vet visit, he came in the house, went straight to his cave bed and zonked out.


----------



## Clairabella

So to be expected then.

I had one who was absolutely fine and one who had a bad reaction - no inbetween which is probably where Ginge is by the sounds of it lol xx


----------



## Summercat

Probably, plus he likely missed out on some of his afternoon cat napping time from all the excitement.
I can still see Max, just out of his carrier, walking head down in a beeline to his bed and promptly going to sleep.
I felt bad for him but needs must with the vet.


----------



## Soozi

Did he have his vacs today? If he did that’s why he’s not feeling himself. Bless needs cuddles from foster mama! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Probably, plus he likely missed out on some of his afternoon cat napping time from all the excitement.
> I can still see Max, just out of his carrier, walking head down in a beeline to his bed and promptly going to sleep.
> I felt bad for him but needs must with the vet.


Aww I feel sorry for Max thinking of him after his jabs and I've never met the little man lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Did he have his vacs today? If he did that's why he's not feeling himself. Bless needs cuddles from foster mama! xxx


Luckily I sneaked some pics for you's though @Soozi  Very sneaky of me but I did say i'd get some tonight lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Luckily I sneaked some pics for you's though @Soozi  Very sneaky of me but I did say i'd get some tonight lol xx


Thank you so much! He really touched my heart I'm going to miss him. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Thank you so much! He really touched my heart I'm going to miss him. xxx


You are very welcome <3


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Little Max last August. Now he is a very big Max.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Little Max last August. Now he is a very big Max.
> View attachment 363126


Oh my god, SC, what an absolute prince he is xx


----------



## Summercat

He was adorable, such a sweetie, was asleep in his cage at the shelter and when they brought him out to my sister, he reached out to be picked up. Lovely boy and very solid cat, pure muscle and has an amazing jumping ability.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> He was adorable, such a sweetie, was asleep in his cage at the shelter and when they brought him out to my sister, he reached out to be picked up. Lovely boy and very solid cat, pure muscle and has an amazing jumping ability.


Aww he picked her - rather than the other way around. Just like my Thomas tat did with me.

Is he cuddly? Imagine the snuggles you could have with him. It'd be heaven lol xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Looks like he is sucking his thumb :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

Yes, he is a cuddler
Not quite picked her, she found him online and we drove down to the county his shelter was in. She wanted to meet him before deciding of course and told the shelter she would be down. When they brought him out, he sleepily reached out which sort of sealed things.
Here is Max, laying with me over Christmas


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> View attachment 363132
> Yes, he is a cuddler
> Not quite picked her, she found him online and we drove down to the county his shelter was in. She wanted to meet him before deciding of course and told the shelter she would be down. When they brought him out, he sleepily reached out which sort of sealed things.
> Here is Max, laying with me over Christmas


Oh my dayssss. Wish mine would snuggle in like Max. He's just beautiful. He could've picked anyone though SC lol but noooo he chose to wake up and reach out to your sister ❤

Love Tabbys. The way he wears his fur coat is just stunning. Could eat him up xx


----------



## Clairabella

This little love bug is staying close to his Mamma tonight ❤ Until he's better in the morning


----------



## Soozi

You cuddle him tight! Bless him. ❤xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> This little love bug is staying close to his Mamma tonight ❤ Until he's better in the morning
> 
> View attachment 363153


So lovely, and so sad. Is he going today? Give him a big good luck kiss from me please. You have done amazingly with him, all ready for his next adventure. Oh I cant! Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I can't bear it either. Oh Teddy, you are too scrumptious for words. Kisses for Teddy and a big hug for you @Clairabella xx


----------



## SbanR

Will you be getting updates from his new mummy CB?


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Will you be getting updates from his new mummy CB?


I'm not sure SB. Praying that I will. I think usually the foster baby will go from foster home to adopter - so on collection, you meet the adopters at that point and that's sort of when u get the chance to mention about 'keeping in touch'. I don't think that updates are done as a rule lol. That's what I was told when I gave the coordinator the little booklet thingy I made for my first fosters but craftily added my details on there in the hope of updates because I wasn't getting to meet the adopters.

Because I'm a new fosterer they said the first few adoptions they will do for me, I think with me watching in, so I can learn. I really hope when this happens with Boris, that I can meet the adopters and they will be happy to send updates. Either that or I'm gonna spend the rest of my life stalking our CP protection Facebook page in the hope of an update that way instead lol.

Suppose either way, at least i'll know where I stand when the time comes to hand Boris over. The new adopter needs a home visit which literally could be as soon as today or even next week. I'm just waiting for the thumbs up.

Gonna miss my little ginger ninja. Although already it doesn't feel as awful as first time around, thank god  xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> So lovely, and so sad. Is he going today? Give him a big good luck kiss from me please. You have done amazingly with him, all ready for his next adventure. Oh I cant! Xxxxx





Mrs Funkin said:


> I can't bear it either. Oh Teddy, you are too scrumptious for words. Kisses for Teddy and a big hug for you @Clairabella xx


Haven't heard that it's today yet. My heart can't deal :Arghh They usually allow 24/48 hours after jabs to make sure they are ok come to think of it so fingers crossed he's not going anywhere this weekend. But, I guess now he's leaving, I may get more ❤ As much as I'm gonna miss him, I can't help but get a little bit excited to see who I have for my next intake


----------



## Clairabella

@ChaosCat - I read the poem  That's a very lovely poem. Cc :Cat


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
I am glad it is feeling easier this time round and hopefully you can meet the adopters and they keep in touch.
I am excited too to learn who your new charges will be !


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> I am glad it is feeling easier this time round and hopefully you can meet the adopters and they keep in touch.
> I am excited too to learn who your new charges will be !


Thank you xx I'd love to get a tortie this time lol. I think i'll ask lol. Xx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> I'm not sure SB. Praying that I will. I think usually the foster baby will go from foster home to adopter - so on collection, you meet the adopters at that point and that's sort of when u get the chance to mention about 'keeping in touch'. I don't think that updates are done as a rule lol. That's what I was told when I gave the coordinator the little booklet thingy I made for my first fosters but craftily added my details on there in the hope of updates because I wasn't getting to meet the adopters.
> 
> Because I'm a new fosterer they said the first few adoptions they will do for me, I think with me watching in, so I can learn. I really hope when this happens with Boris, that I can meet the adopters and they will be happy to send updates. Either that or I'm gonna spend the rest of my life stalking our CP protection Facebook page in the hope of an update that way instead lol.
> 
> Suppose either way, at least i'll know where I stand when the time comes to hand Boris over. The new adopter needs a home visit which literally could be as soon as today or even next week. I'm just waiting for the thumbs up.
> 
> Gonna miss my little ginger ninja. Although already it doesn't feel as awful as first time around, thank god  xxx


You might mention we've all fallen for him and praying for updates via you OR they could join CC!!
You've proved your worth and more! You'll likely get new babies very quickly as long as they're being handed in. A pregnant mum even, eventually


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> You might mention we've all fallen for him and praying for updates via you OR they could join CC!!
> You've proved your worth and more! You'll likely get new babies very quickly as long as they're being handed in. A pregnant mum even, eventually


That would be the ultimate pleasure - having a mum with her babies xx I think that's when i'll End up adopting but knowing me I'd fall for them all so they'd all have to stay lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Just ur typical Saturday afternoon chills :Kiss



















Every inch of my ginger baby is perfect :Smug


----------



## Soozi

❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Charity

So super sweet bless him. Hope he's feeling better today, he looks as if he is.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That first photo he looks all cocky  I love it. "Oh, hi, yes, it is I Teddy Bear, the cutest of all the ginger kitty winkles and you are powerless to resist" :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> So super sweet bless him. Hope he's feeling better today, he looks as if he is.


Thank you. xx he is back to his normal self today @Charity.  thank god! Although he was much more snugglier when he wasn't feeling himself lol. He didn't last long when I had him cradled like that today! He's back to wanting to play all day lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> That first photo he looks all cocky  I love it. "Oh, hi, yes, it is I Teddy Bear, the cutest of all the ginger kitty winkles and you are powerless to resist" :Kiss


Funny you should say that haha. Can't keep my hands off him lol and his fur, just smells so lovely - like a clean smell and so fluffy. I'm always smudging my face all over him lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Drum rolllllllllll pleeassssse!!

Ginge is off to his new home tomorrow  Home visit went well and so collection has been arranged for tomorrow at 3pm xx

His dad sounds super nice. He has four British Blues and one Siamese (?) I think he said. So little man has really gone and landed on his paws and I’m thrilled for him xx


----------



## Summercat

Lucky boy will have lots of company


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Lucky boy will have lots of company


Yes definitely, lots of brothers and sisters  and I can imagine he's gonna be adored xx


----------



## Minuscule

Awwwww he is so cute!


----------



## chillminx

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Clairabella, and sending lots of good wishes for dear little ginger Teddy-bear in his new home.


----------



## Clairabella

chillminx said:


> Will be thinking of you tomorrow Clairabella, and sending lots of good wishes for dear little ginger Teddy-bear in his new home.


Thank you @chillminx - I feel like he's such a lucky boy. Like he has struck gold and it's no less than he deserves. I think he's gonna go on to have such a privileged life with his new family ❤

Thank you for thinking of us tomorrow xx we are really grateful for everyone's thoughts and well wishes  hopefully there won't be too many tears from his foster muma lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Minuscule said:


> Awwwww he is so cute!


Thank you xx he's my little baby foster lion lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Glad he found such a nice dad and family of cats! Will you be updated on him?


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Glad he found such a nice dad and family of cats! Will you be updated on him?


If I can casually, accidentally on purposely, drop it in conversation tomorrow afternoon when his dad collects him then hopefully yes


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Just ur typical Saturday afternoon chills :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 363224
> 
> 
> View attachment 363223
> 
> 
> Every inch of my ginger baby is perfect :Smug
> 
> View attachment 363226


good luck little one xx


----------



## Trixie1

Good luck little teddy bear I know you’re going off to live a wonderful life!! Xx


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you CB
Good luck little Boris. Going forward to a bright new future


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> good luck little one xx





Trixie1 said:


> Good luck little teddy bear I know you're going off to live a wonderful life!! Xx





SbanR said:


> Thinking of you CB
> Good luck little Boris. Going forward to a bright new future


Our little fluffy orange haired prime minister said thank you for wishing him luck ❤ And thank you for thinking of us xx off to clean now so that when his dad arrives, we make a good impression lol xx


----------



## SbanR

May we have a few final, farewell photos???:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> May we have a few final, farewell photos???:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


Of course  I shall report back with some shortly ❤ Xx


----------



## Soozi

Awww Teddy I’m going to miss you so much! I know you will be happy and loved. What time is his Dad picking him up? 
❤❤❤


----------



## Matrod

Hope it's not too emotional saying goodbye @Clairabella, we'll all miss you little man :Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just tell Teddy Bear's new owner that he has to sign up for CC and post regular updates and photos, or you're not letting him go.

Oh if only...


----------



## Clairabella

Aurevoir cat chatters :Kiss

Please look after my muma and foster dister


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww Teddy I'm going to miss you so much! I know you will be happy and loved. What time is his Dad picking him up?
> ❤❤❤


3pm xx


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> Hope it's not too emotional saying goodbye @Clairabella, we'll all miss you little man :Arghh


Been strong right up until now :,-(

I hate goodbyes :Arghh


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Aurevoir cat chatters :Kiss
> 
> Please look after my muma and foster dister
> 
> View attachment 363293


We will, little boy! Good bye and have the best of lives!


----------



## Summercat

Best wishes for your new start Teddy:Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Aww his new family sound just purrfect for him!!

Lots of brothers and sisters to play with - must be a crazy cat family!

They might even be grateful to find out about Cat Chat lol.

I really hope he settles well and the goodbyes aren't too painful. 

Looking forward to seeing who is destined to come to you next xx


----------



## Clairabella

He said thank you ❤ Xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Aww his new family sound just purrfect for him!!
> 
> Lots of brothers and sisters to play with - must be a crazy cat family!
> 
> They might even be grateful to find out about Cat Chat lol.
> 
> I really hope he settles well and the goodbyes aren't too painful.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing who is destined to come to you next xx


Thank you xx i think I've found his dad's on social media lol - think beautiful Boris is gonna live a better life than me  lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xx i think I've found his dad's on social media lol - think beautiful Boris is gonna live a better life than me  lol xx


Reply - ooh how exciting!! Do they have a nice big house to play in? 
Is he a crazy cat man?


----------



## Soozi

I’ve saved that last pic of him. ❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Reply - ooh how exciting!! Do they have a nice big house to play in?
> Is he a crazy cat man?


Yip, big house. Nice cars. Owns own company from what I can gather - hopefully I've got the right person lol xx

To think he started off life living by the side of the road :,-(. Fending for himself and now off to live a life of luxury lol ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I've saved that last pic of him. ❤❤❤


It was a quick one which I obviously spruced up a bit - not that he needs it lol but it's a lovely pic


----------



## Soozi

He deserves a life of luxury! I’m sure he will! Did CP want him to be an indoor cat? I hope he is.


----------



## SbanR

If dad's on social media perhaps you can persuade him to join CC
Say it's a new condition for adopting one from you


----------



## Summercat

A rags to riches kitten, awesome


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> A rags to riches kitten, awesome


Yes, just hope this new life doesn't go to his head and he forgets his roots with his foster famalam lol. He'll be too posh to bother with the likes of me from now on


----------



## Trixie1

He’ll never forget his roots you’ve given him a very stable beginningx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> He deserves a life of luxury! I'm sure he will! Did CP want him to be an indoor cat? I hope he is.


I'm not sure hun about the indoor/outdoor thing. I'll do some digging this afternoon and find out xx


----------



## Clairabella

Baby bear has left the building - about 3 hours ago lol. 

Expectedly I cried  embarrassed myself in front of his new dads :Facepalm

We didn’t swap details for any updates as the manager was here with me going through all the paperwork and I wouldn’t ask after being told it’s before it’s not allowable. 

But!......

I really don’t mind at all because their reaction when they saw him :Happy It was worth every last tear I cry whilst letting them go! They were blown away. He’s a very loved little boy and i literally couldn’t wish for any more for him. They are perfect and he’s gonna have the best life :Cat

The tears fell for all of about 5 minutes after they left. I can’t cry for him because everything about the adoption felt so right and lovely ❤

So,

The next part - I was expecting a litter of 4 ferals when they were caught. Others (2) came in today, so I’m having them instead - tomorrow at 9pm. They think maybe 6 weeks old. Poor babies but looking forward to meeting them. Is it bad that I’m hoping they’ll need a bath like Boris did lol xx


----------



## Summercat

Ah that sounds like he has gone to the perfect home

The little ones you are getting, were they caught but not the mum? Are they feral also?


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Ah that sounds like he has gone to the perfect home
> 
> The little ones you are getting, were they caught but not the mum? Are they feral also?


I'm really not sure of full details but I don't think these are two of the four feral i was meant to have. I think these are different ones but all I was handed over was that they are being handed over to CP by someone. apparently she isn't a cat person (lol) and so can't really tell their age. My manager said it sounds as if they are around the six week mark but are being picked up tonight. Reading between the lines it sounds as if the person who made contact today has found them or something. Hopefully I can fill you all in more tomorrow night xx


----------



## Soozi

I am so happy to hear that Teddy is going to be loved so much! He deserves nothing less! Gonna miss him tho. 
Looking forwards to seeing your two new babies! You must be so excited! I hope they need a bath too! Lol! 
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I am so happy to hear that Teddy is going to be loved so much! He deserves nothing less! Gonna miss him tho.
> Looking forwards to seeing your two new babies! You must be so excited! I hope they need a bath too! Lol!
> xxx


I am  it's like waiting for a newborn, wondering what you're gonna have lol. Tortie, tabby lol. Can't wait to see!

@Soozi you are a bad influence - your encouragement means that if they need a bath I'm gonna have to do it again, just coz you want me to lol AND post pictures lol xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

So glad that the little boy lands on his paws there!
And glad for the new little ones that they will get such a lovely foster mum!


----------



## Soozi

This thread is just amazing! I love it even tho I know it will make me cry at times! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> This thread is just amazing! I love it even tho I know it will make me cry at times! xxx


It's like my foster blog lol. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> So glad that the little boy lands on his paws there!
> And glad for the new little ones that they will get such a lovely foster mum!


:Kiss Hope no passengers coming in with the next two lol xx


----------



## moggie14

I've been following your thread, it is such a lovely ongoing story! You are an angel helping these little guys in need, hats off to you huni :Joyful


----------



## huckybuck

Aww he sounds like he’s gone to the best home!!! Did you like Dad’s?
Hopefully they will spot your contact details (wish you’d put your username and PF Cat Chat on there too lol) and stay in touch. 

You can always spy on Dad’s social media and take a sneaky screen shot for us if he mentions our little ginger nut. 

Glad you haven’t any time to waste before your hands are full again - how exciting xx


----------



## Clairabella

moggie14 said:


> I've been following your thread, it is such a lovely ongoing story! You are an angel helping these little guys in need, hats off to you huni :Joyful





huckybuck said:


> Aww he sounds like he's gone to the best home!!! Did you like Dad's?
> Hopefully they will spot your contact details (wish you'd put your username and PF Cat Chat on there too lol) and stay in touch.
> 
> You can always spy on Dad's social media and take a sneaky screen shot for us if he mentions our little ginger nut.
> 
> Glad you haven't any time to waste before your hands are full again - how exciting xx


Wide awake at stupid o'clock. Which isn't unusual for me really but having slept off my splitting headache caused by yesterday's excitement, I'm now laying here reflecting :Happy

I know I've said it before but I genuinely mean it when I say 'Thank you' to all for your support and hecking in on us.

I'm glad (or I hope, lol) I haven't annoyed anyone yet with my trials and tribulations  I only ever posted about the fostering because I had been awol and felt guilty for not supporting others lol. Truth is though, as per usual, this place has been a godsend. Being able to come here, helps me as much as what I help them and without running the risk of sounding cheesy, i am really grateful for the support I get here. You all get where I'm coming from and what makes this community so amazeballs is that no one thinks I'm off my rocker for falling crazily in love with literally every single cat I see :Hilarious and crying like a baby every time I let them go lol.

So this thread unexpectedly turned into like 200+ replies - probably 199 of them very repetitive and saying I'm heartbroken lol but because I wouldn't want to annoy anyone and make this all about me bla bla bla lol, I try to give something back to you all and am happy to be able to share their stories and their pics - as I know you're all fond of a pic or two or three or four 

I came to the conclusion tonight that I am glad I cry, I'm glad I fall in love with every cat I clap eyes on, as-well as being glad that I haven't irritated you all coz what it means to me is that I have feelings. It's not just a 'transaction' to me, I only say I'm heartbroken 199+ times because I care and have felt every part the journey with these babies I get to help ❤

@huckybuck - the dads were lovely - in more ways than one :Inpain they made me really wish that I was Boris lol. Making conversation, I asked them if they had thought of a name for him and they both like the name 'peanut'. When they said that name I crumbled. It's a perfect name for him and they are already 1-0 to me coz i could never decide his name so he ended up with about 500 names all in all :Yawn And stalking their Facebook page is a guarantee lol xx

Right my lovelies, gonna love and leave you - until tomorrow xx

Nighty night and love from me, Amy and the tats to you and yours ❤


----------



## ChaosCat

Peanut’s new Dads sound lovely!

You are such a great foster mum because you do put your heart into it. You give the little ones love along with food and care and that makes a big difference. 
It was lovely to follow your thread here and I hope you will keep it up with your new babies. Who if not this community can understand all the emotions involved?

I’m glad you have decided to keep fostering as it gives the little kitties such a good start.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Peanut's new Dads sound lovely!
> 
> You are such a great foster mum because you do put your heart into it. You give the little ones love along with food and care and that makes a big difference.
> It was lovely to follow your thread here and I hope you will keep it up with your new babies. Who if not this community can understand all the emotions involved?
> 
> I'm glad you have decided to keep fostering as it gives the little kitties such a good start.


Thank you Cc - that's such a lovely reply. Just what I needed to start my day xx thank you xx


----------



## Summercat

Agree with @ChaosCat and I will be stalking to see who your next charges are:Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Agree with @ChaosCat and I will be stalking to see who your next charges are:Cat


Thank you xx can't wait to meet them either and of course can't wait to show them off to you all here too  I have a sneaky suspicion I will have to name them :Arghh Couldn't manage to name one! Now they give me two, I'm screwed lol. Xx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xx can't wait to meet them either and of course can't wait to show them off to you all here too  I have a sneaky suspicion I will have to name them :Arghh Couldn't manage to name one! Now they give me two, I'm screwed lol. Xx


You've not too bad coming up with names CB. Boris was a pretty good one I thought


----------



## Rufus15

Looking forward to seeing these new babies!


----------



## Summercat

@Rufus15 
Where is your new girl, haven't seen a pic in ages, we need an update


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I think you have done a great job @Clairabella and glad to see Brois gone of to a good new home. I can't wait to see your new kitten fosters.


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> You've not too bad coming up with names CB. Boris was a pretty good one I thought


Sb, really sorry I missed your reply this morning. I called him everything else other than Boris coz I couldn't decide if Boris suited him, then I started the poll asking for help so went with Teddy as that was the winner, then decided that Boris suited his personality more but Teddy suited his looks lol so swayed between the two and in the end I didn't call him any of those coz I had all these nicknames for him :Hilarious I'm such an absolute div! Lol. What kind of an idiot am I, that I can't even decide on a name lol xx but it has been fun  xx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> Sb, really sorry I missed your reply this morning. I called him everything else other than Boris coz I couldn't decide if Boris suited him, then I started the poll asking for help so went with Teddy as that was the winner, then decided that Boris suited his personality more but Teddy suited his looks lol so swayed between the two and in the end I didn't call him any of those coz I had all these nicknames for him :Hilarious I'm such an absolute div! Lol. What kind of an idiot am I, that I can't even decide on a name lol xx but it has been fun  xx


Any more news on the next bag of fun?


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I think you have done a great job @Clairabella and glad to see Brois gone of to a good new home. I can't wait to see your new kitten fosters.


CP lady and asked do I have frontline spray :Nailbiting From that I can assume two things: 
a) they are gonna be really babies ummy1 
B) it is expected that they are gonna bring some guests with them rowning

Still can't wait to see them though  foster room now all cleaned and ready for the new arrivals. :Android


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Any more news on the next bag of fun?


Only what I just replied below I'm afraid :-( Not long now though!! Four and a half hours  xx


----------



## Soozi

Waiting patiently! Lol


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> CP lady and asked do I have frontline spray :Nailbiting From that I can assume two things:
> a) they are gonna be really babies ummy1
> B) it is expected that they are gonna bring some guests with them rowning
> 
> Still can't wait to see them though  foster room now all cleaned and ready for the new arrivals. :Android


Isn't it great? You even get more living things than just two kittens. 
Do they unload the cases on you that need most hygiene updates?


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Waiting patiently! Lol
> View attachment 363362


:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Isn't it great? You even get more living things than just two kittens.
> Do they unload the cases on you that need most hygiene updates?


Funny you should pick up on that @ChaosCat. They have probably picked up from my home visit that I am a bit neurotic with smells and dirt so they need me to sort them out lol xx


----------



## Rufus15

Summercat said:


> @Rufus15
> Where is your new girl, haven't seen a pic in ages, we need an update


She's doing well, driving me up the wall :Banghead as she should be  She's taken to snoozing in the bath or on the lino where it's nice and cool, and has decided she's much too grown up for cuddles  thanks for asking after her :Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> Waiting patiently! Lol
> View attachment 363362


Not that we're watching the clock or anything!! but not long too go now!!


----------



## Clairabella

Rufus15 said:


> She's doing well, driving me up the wall :Banghead as she should be  She's taken to snoozing in the bath or on the lino where it's nice and cool, and has decided she's much too grown up for cuddles  thanks for asking after her :Cat





Trixie1 said:


> Not that we're watching the clock or anything!! but not long too go now!!


:Hilarious

Not gonna lie today has really dragged lol xx

I hope tabby's or torties or a grey one or a ginger lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hedging your bets there @Clairabella 

Time goes soooooooo slowly when you're waiting for something...


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hedging your bets there @Clairabella
> 
> Time goes soooooooo slowly when you're waiting for something...


Was just gonna say,

Basically! I hope for a cat lol or many of lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> Not gonna lie today has really dragged lol xx
> 
> I hope tabby's or torties or a grey one or a ginger lol xx


Why not one of each!! just imagine!  Tabby would be fab another ginger great too!! A little Tortie!! How cute!! and a little grey!! Think i'v Just convinced myself I want one of each!! x


----------



## Clairabella

Only one hour and 43 minutes until we find out lol x


----------



## moggie14

Exciting times! Looking forward to the big announcement


----------



## Clairabella

moggie14 said:


> Exciting times! Looking forward to the big announcement


Providing boss lady is out the way, I shall be logging on at precisely 9.01pm to tell you all lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Just a thought, hope there isn’t any ticks :Android I’d die!


----------



## Matrod

Clairabella said:


> Just a thought, hope there isn't any ticks :Android I'd die!


They are grim :Vomit Rodney had a MASSIVE one once :Facepalm


----------



## ChaosCat

Matrod said:


> They are grim :Vomit Rodney had a MASSIVE one once :Facepalm


I think fleas are much worse than ticks. I have once drawn 53 ticks out of my elder son.


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> They are grim :Vomit Rodney had a MASSIVE one once :Facepalm


Oh my dayssss! I haven't seen one yet. Don't hope to either :Arghh

Did you use that tick removal tool thingy @Matrod? How did u notice it? Will I have to go looking? 

Oh the joys!!!!

@ChaosCat - are you pulling my leg about the 53 ticks? :Jawdrop


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Oh my dayssss! I haven't seen one yet. Don't hope to either :Arghh
> 
> Did you use that tick removal tool thingy @Matrod? How did u notice it? Will I have to go looking?
> 
> Oh the joys!!!!
> 
> @ChaosCat - are you pulling my leg about the 53 ticks? :Jawdrop


Not pulling your legs at all. We did some weekend camping with friends and the children played hide and seek in the forest. Sören didn't want the tick repellent. When they returned all the other children stood around us and counted the ticks I drew out in a chorus.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Not pulling your legs at all. We did some weekend camping with friends and the children played hide and seek in the forest. Sören didn't want the tick repellent. When they returned all the other children stood around us and counted the ticks I drew out in a chorus.


Lost for words lol. I would've died 53 times over had it been me having to pull them out lol. You're a brave woman, Cc


----------



## ChaosCat

I would have felt more uncomfortable had we faced 53 wild boars in the forest. Ticks are a nuisance but they are no great fighters.


----------



## huckybuck

Hmm note to self - NEVER go camping in the forest!!!


----------



## Matrod

Clairabella said:


> Oh my dayssss! I haven't seen one yet. Don't hope to either :Arghh
> 
> Did you use that tick removal tool thingy @Matrod? How did u notice it? Will I have to go looking?
> 
> Oh the joys!!!!
> 
> @ChaosCat - are you pulling my leg about the 53 ticks? :Jawdrop


Yeah I used the tick twister tool, I thought he had a tomato seed on his cheek & it was when I went to brush it away I realised it was an engorged tick  Tilda had one on her chin once, it was more noticeable on her white fur.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Errrrm. Enough of those sorts of ticks. 

TICK TOCK! Look at the clock! It's nearly time


----------



## Clairabella

Just had a txt!....or for @huckybuck! I got a teeexxxt!! Lol.

She's on her way lol xx


----------



## Soozi

How long??????


----------



## Clairabella

Weeeeee have 

A ginger female 

And a tabby male 

Both roughly 8 weeks old ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Not the very best of pics as they are trying to explore:

But we have:

William ❤










And Kate:


----------



## Clairabella




----------



## Soozi

Oh my days! Aren’t they gorgeous! Did you say these are feral? Got any passengers Lovi? Do they need a bath? Lol❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh my days! Aren't they gorgeous! Did you say these are feral? Got any passengers Lovi? Do they need a bath? Lol❤❤❤


Not that I can see lol xx but, she definitely wears the trousers lol. Shouting at us and Wills lol xx


----------



## SbanR

What's her name CB? Bossy Boots?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I really do think they need a bath. Ahem. And a blow dry. Then a photo shoot.

I’m *sqqqqqquuuuueeeeeeeeing*...much as I think my cat vocation lies with the oldies, it doesn’t mean I can’t appreciate a tabby kitty winkle. Ginger is pretty cute too, obviously.

See now I feel like they should have been Fred & Ginger, as ginger girls are so rare 

(But I’m not suggesting a name change, after Teddy Ten Names!)


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> What's her name CB? Bossy Boots?


It's Kate for now lol xx Bossy boots when she's in trouble lol. Or perhaps that should be the other way around lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> I really do think they need a bath. Ahem. And a blow dry. Then a photo shoot.
> 
> I'm *sqqqqqquuuuueeeeeeeeing*...much as I think my cat vocation lies with the oldies, it doesn't mean I can't appreciate a tabby kitty winkle. Ginger is pretty cute too, obviously.
> 
> See now I feel like they should have been Fred & Ginger, as ginger girls are so rare


That's good Mrs F. Fred & Ginge! Let me run that by Amy lol xx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> It's Kate for now lol xx Bossy boots when she's in trouble lol. Or perhaps that should be the other way around lol xx


Kate is too sedate CB. A poll for Fred and Ginge!!!


----------



## Clairabella

He has crashed out coz he's cream crackered










And this poor baby, is sleeping standing up :-(

I've tried putting her on a bed and on a fleece but she keeps getting off but she's literally falling asleep.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If you can get them to dance like Fred & Ginger, you can go on BGT with them


----------



## Soozi

Such little darlings! Do you know their history as short as it is?


----------



## Clairabella

He’s so beautiful xx he has lovely markings xx


----------



## Kittynanna

Both just so cute..


----------



## Soozi

She’s fighting sleep in case she misses anything! Typical girl!! Lol


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Such little darlings! Do you know their history as short as it is?


You know what Soozi I just asked again, coz I like to know the ins and outs but the boss just said they were picked up from the countryside.


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, this is distracting me from worrying about the furry boy’s flea spot on that we just gave. 

Any sign of little critters on your two newbies? Hope not. Look at him, sparked out. I shall sing him the song I sing to Oscar when he’s tired. It goes, “up and down, round and round, little man has had a busy day”  Night night, little ones. You have a lovely foster momma to look after you, life won’t get much better.


----------



## huckybuck

Aww aren’t they the sweetest!! 

It’s def unusual to get a proper ginger girl so I’m voting for Fred and Ginger too!! 

Hasn’t Fred got big feet????


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 363433


That's fab! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I told Amy - she was like no way mam, no way! Lol xx


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Aww aren't they the sweetest!!
> 
> It's def unusual to get a proper ginger girl so I'm voting for Fred and Ginger too!!
> 
> Hasn't Fred got big feet????


Liddy is really a ginger just very diluted to blonde! Lol! But to see a really red girl is unusual!
Get to bed you!!!!! Lol


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Liddy is really a ginger just very diluted to blonde! Lol! But to see a really red girl is unusual!
> Get to bed you!!!!! Lol


:Hilarious

Good point @Soozi lol. Way past her bedtime lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

But!

Fred & Ginger has my vote :Yawn


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Such little darlings! Do you know their history as short as it is?


@Soozi - just remembered. She told me to book them in towards the end of the week for their jabs and microchipping. She said FIV/FELV too but then said second thoughts, they have mum being taken in to be spayed tomorrow so they are gonna have her tested instead x


----------



## Summercat

Such pretty patterns on pretty kittens, classic/marble tabbys? I love the white bits on the feet. 
And I agree with @huckybuck the little guy has some big feet!


----------



## QOTN

If they are full siblings mum must be a tortie and dad must be ginger.


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> If they are full siblings mum must be a tortie and dad must be ginger.


Was literally just thinking I wonder what the mum is like and I wish i had been able to have her too. Gonna keep an eye out for her on their page for adoptions x


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Was literally just thinking I wonder what the mum is like and I wish i had been able to have her too. Gonna keep an eye out for her on their page for adoptions x


It's possible that she is also their grandma because they both have classic tabby patterns which is a recessive gene that must be inherited from both parents.


----------



## ChaosCat

You have got two beautiful little guests there! I hope they spent a good night and are ready this morning to drive you and Amy mad, that’s what little kittens must do, after all.


----------



## Clairabella

Not gonna lie, j’adore Fred :Kiss He’s beautifulllllllllll - and obvs Ginger is too - but Fred ❤


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> You have got two beautiful little guests there! I hope they spent a good night and are ready this morning to drive you and Amy mad, that's what little kittens must do, after all.


I just been in there to see them Cc. They don't look like they have slept. They were still sat in the same position as what I left them last night. I know they have moved because the litter tray has been used and some food eaten but I don't think they have slept much. Poor babies. Cwtches today to win them over and then they'll trust me I think xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> I just been in there to see them Cc. They don't look like they have slept. They were still sat in the same position as what I left them last night. I know they have moved because the litter tray has been used and some food eaten but I don't think they have slept much. Poor babies. Cwtches today to win them over and then they'll trust me I think xx


You will win their little hearts in no time, there can't be any doubt about it. Poor little dears, everything is so confusing still. So good that they have each other1


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> You will win their little hearts in no time, there can't be any doubt about it. Poor little dears, everything is so confusing still. So good that they have each other1


Yea definitely. They are confident? Independent little babies. They take the feather wand like a pro lol. That's when Fred can actually get a look in coz Ginger seems like a right proper diva lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Feed and ginny
They are adorable!


----------



## moggie14

Aw aren't they just gorgeous :Happy
I agree, Fred's paws are huge!!


----------



## ebonycat

Aww they are adorable xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Aww aren't they the sweetest!!
> 
> It's def unusual to get a proper ginger girl so I'm voting for Fred and Ginger too!!
> 
> Hasn't Fred got big feet????


Looking back at his pic today and he definitely does have big feet, HB lol. Big feet for dancing with lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Feed and ginny
> They are adorable!





moggie14 said:


> Aw aren't they just gorgeous :Happy
> I agree, Fred's paws are huge!!





ebonycat said:


> Aww they are adorable xx


They're a feisty little pair. They must've had a good mum who showed them the ropes out in the wild lol. There isn't any fair there at all, they are really confident lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Are free and finger a human pair I don't know abou%y?


----------



## Clairabella

moggie14 said:


> Aw aren't they just gorgeous :Happy
> I agree, Fred's paws are huge!!


They are also a little bit on the dirty side lol. I didn't really notice last night how big his feet are. Looking at them today and I'm like how could I miss them lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Whompingwillow Fred Astaire & Ginger Rogers


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Are free and finger a human pair I don't know abou%y?


No, Fred and Ginger are these pair But!

If Amy asks then they are William and Kate lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Then you have to contemplate ginny over ginger!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> They are also a little bit on the dirty side lol. I didn't really notice last night how big his feet are. Looking at them today and I'm like how could I miss them lol xx


Ooh, if his feet are dirty, he must need a bath, what do you say @Soozi ?


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooh, if his feet are dirty, he must need a bath, what do you say @Soozi ?


You really want to see fluffed up kitties, don't you?


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Then you have to contemplate ginny over ginger!


Yes! Ginny works too  That name could work too @Whompingwillow  xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Whompingwillow Fred Astaire & Ginger Rogers


I'm off to have a googly search


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> You really want to see fluffed up kitties, don't you?


I don't know if I'm brave enough after seeing them with the bird/feather wand lol. Don't want to be on the receiving end of these pair lol x


----------



## Trixie1

How gorgeous are these two!! ginger looks tiny in comparison to Fred, such little cuties


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> I'm off to have a googly search


I had to, too :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> I had to, too :Hilarious


That's these kiddies for you! No idea about entertainment in the grand old times.


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> How gorgeous are these two!! ginger looks tiny in comparison to Fred, such little cuties


She's a little chunky bless her ❤ Or curvy lol. She has a smaller frame than him I think but they are both made of good stuff these pair lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @ChaosCat - I'm only 46 but I grew up watching old films, love Fred & Ginger, such talent.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> That's these kiddies for you! No idea about entertainment in the grand old times.


I wasn't gonna say anything but as @Whompingwillow admitted to not knowing first then I felt brave enough to say lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha @ChaosCat - I'm only 46 but I grew up watching old films, love Fred & Ginger, such talent.


There's nothing wrong with that Mrs F but I'm 34 lol. They were probably about in the olden days - when my mother was alive lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha @ChaosCat - I'm only 46 but I grew up watching old films, love Fred & Ginger, such talent.


How's Oscar today? Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww @Clairabella, sorry 

Anyway, back to the furry bundles of gorgeousness. I've gotta go to work but might sneak a little look at lunch time...! You know, just in case of any photos.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> How's Oscar today? Xx


Definitely quieter than usual but that's normal for him after his spot on. Of course I was awake at 5 anyway...waiting for him! Thanks for asking


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha @ChaosCat - I'm only 46 but I grew up watching old films, love Fred & Ginger, such talent.


What are you implying? I am not much more ancient than you either!


----------



## Clairabella

Aww love him :-( does he usually be quiet after his spot on? Xx 

He’s in good hands Mrs F, with his human mummy and human daddy xx are you at home today? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> What are you implying? I am not much more ancient than you either!


How Old?? Are we talking here? Lol

Like my mothers age (54)? Or even older :Jawdrop


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> How Old?? Are we talking here? Lol
> 
> Like my mothers age (54)? Or even older :Jawdrop


The cheek of these young chicks!
I am a very young 49! See you in the moshpit and we will find out about age.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> The cheek of these young chicks!
> I am a very young 49! See you in the moshpit and we will find out about age.


:Hilarious

Even out of the mosh pit Cc, I think it's safe to say you'd run rings around me lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

I just want to point out before I got lynched that it wasn’t me who brought up age lol it is Mrs F, who is ageist lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> What are you implying? I am not much more ancient than you either!


Nothing about you at all, honestly


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> Aww love him :-( does he usually be quiet after his spot on? Xx
> 
> He's in good hands Mrs F, with his human mummy and human daddy xx are you at home today? Xx


I'm at work, husband works from home luckily. He is usually a bit quieter yes, which doesn't surprise me...I think it's pretty strong.

Hope the two kitty winkles are causing you no trouble


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Hope the pair give you both lots of fun today:Cat


----------



## Soozi

How’s the babes doing today! Did ginger settle down to sleep? 
xxx


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm at work, husband works from home luckily. He is usually a bit quieter yes, which doesn't surprise me...I think it's pretty strong.
> 
> Hope the two kitty winkles are causing you no trouble


Mrs F, regarding the spot on. I do as @LJC675 ie snip off the top of the tube and with a 1ml syringe draw up the required dose. I do however draw up slightly more to ensure that Jessie gets enough of the Imidacloprid to kill the fleas (she weighs 4.3k and I draw up 0.5ml)


----------



## Clairabella

Our mother slept late......For Dinner!! More wrapped up in the fosters these days! Lol

Tom tat patiently waiting by the bedroom door :










Tom tat and his sad face lol - talk to the head mother coz this face just isn't listening 










And feral one lol : it's ok mother I forgive you lol










But if you could hurry up for us, thank you, please


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor neglected boys!


----------



## Clairabella

Should’ve posted them as: 

Available for adoption :Hilarious Packed up and leaving because they are not happy with their slave lol


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Should've posted them as:
> 
> Available for adoption :Hilarious Packed up and leaving because they are not happy with their slave lol


No problem, I'll look up a flight to Dortmund for them. Give me a moment.


----------



## Clairabella

They come with pet insurance, a box of encore each and no fleas or ticks lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh dear, it goes via Majorca!


----------



## Summercat

Sweet and patient boys you have there:Cat


----------



## Rufus15

Had to go back a few pages, but what little poppets! How have they settled in @Clairabella?

Fun fact, ginger girls aren't rare at all  33.3% of the ginger population are girls - they are produced when a tortie or ginger girl mates with a ginger boy  As these kittens are siblings, it would seem mum was a black tortie and dad was a red, producing a red girl and black boy 



ChaosCat said:


> Oh dear, it goes via Majorca!
> View attachment 363473


Ohh dear, I'm not I'd wish Majorca on anyone, not least two cats :Hilarious


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

They are stunning and love the name Fred & Ginger. I have heard of them and I am 37. I thought the rarest cat colour was a male tortoiseshell.


----------



## Clairabella

Rufus15 said:


> Had to go back a few pages, but what little poppets! How have they settled in @Clairabella?
> 
> Fun fact, ginger girls aren't rare at all  33.3% of the ginger population are girls - they are produced when a tortie or ginger girl mates with a ginger boy  As these kittens are siblings, it would seem mum was a black tortie and dad was a red, producing a red girl and black boy
> 
> Ohh dear, I'm not I'd wish Majorca on anyone, not least two cats :Hilarious


This is gonna be the easiest foster ever I think lol. They play, they are clean, they allow you to hold them. They need a little persuading to come out of the cat tree, even the smell of dinner doesn't entice them out at the moment but that could be because they are still new lodgers.

They are totally beautiful. Fred is Freddy owl face lol. He has the most beautiful colours on his stunning little face. Ginger love her, she's such a sharp, clever little bossy pants. If she wasn't called ginger she'd have to be bossy boots without question lol.

So Friday they are off to the vets. For their bits and pieces and then they'll be off I would've thought  short and sweet these pair will be xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Oh dear, it goes via Majorca!
> View attachment 363473


I would suggest that tom tat stops off in Mallorca for a hol but he's just come back from pawtugal lol. Soz tom tat :Hilarious


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I hope they are rehomed as a a pair. Would be a shame to see them parted.


----------



## Clairabella

@Rufus15 - can you work out for what tom tats mum and dad would be please? Xx

Oh and Ed's parents


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I hope they are rehomed as a a pair. Would be a shame to see them parted.


Yes definitely, agreed! Would be lush to see them stay together they are such good friends but she's definitely in charge lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Sweet and patient boys you have there:Cat


They'll always be my number 1's ❤❤ When I see the condition of these pair compared to the fosters, it's obvious how very loved they are xx love every single tiny bit of fur on them and their fur smell is just the nicest


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

maybe if there in and out to new home will hope you become slighty less attached to them.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> maybe if there in and out to new home will hope you become slighty less attached to them.


Oh my god, yes! An adoption without so many tears would be brilliant! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

These kind of afternoons are the
bestest:

#theone










#cwtches


----------



## ChaosCat

They are so cute, those two. 
They will be snapped up fast, too.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> They are so cute, those two.
> They will be snapped up fast, too.


I think one might be accidentally on purposely left behind lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> I think one might be accidentally on purposely left behind lol xx


Oh.... I smell something...


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Oh.... I smell something...












All I'm saying is, I've fallen for him already lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

He easily wrapped you around his little big paw.
Look at those eyes!


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> He easily wrapped you around his little big paw.
> Look at those eyes!


The pics are lovely but I don't think they show just how truly beautiful he is. He's captivating and a cuddly bear. He's what I wanted for us personality wise xx


----------



## Shrike

You can't keep just one!


----------



## Clairabella

Shrike said:


> You can't keep just one!


If I said I haven't already thought that i'd be telling fibs lol xxx


----------



## Summercat

Everyone should have at least one cuddler. If he is the one he will be a lucky boy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He is delicious (but then we all know my weakness for a tabby!). 

If he could just hop in the teleporter for a little cwtch with me, that would be amazing.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Everyone should have at least one cuddler. If he is the one he will be a lucky boy





Mrs Funkin said:


> He is delicious (but then we all know my weakness for a tabby!).
> 
> If he could just hop in the teleporter for a little cwtch with me, that would be amazing.


I can't believe Freddy owl face is such a snuggle buddy ❤ This is the best feeling xx hope he doesn't suddenly develop a big personality once he has more days settling in lol xx


----------



## Soozi

He is beautiful but so is she! I think the next one might be just as cute Lovi! We need to keep you in check! Lol


----------



## Clairabella

I’m a smitten kitten  Oh my god xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Actually it’s the other way round. You are kitten smitten.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Actually it's the other way round. You are kitten smitten.


Haha yes lol xx guilty as charged xx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> If I said I haven't already thought that i'd be telling fibs lol xxx


How are you going to tell Amy they're Fred n Ginger?:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> He is beautiful but so is she! I think the next one might be just as cute Lovi! We need to keep you in check! Lol


Aww soozi I know I've said it before and I've honestly loved every one of them but this one, he's just right xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> How are you going to tell Amy they're Fred n Ginger?:Hilarious


I'll break it to her at some point lol xx


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> How are you going to tell Amy they're Fred n Ginger?:Hilarious


Don't like Ginger for our pretty red girl! Soz!


----------



## ChaosCat

Soozi said:


> Don't like Ginger for our pretty red girl! Soz!


Would you accept Ginny?


----------



## Soozi

Ginny is better I suppose! Rofl!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Don't like Ginger for our pretty red girl! Soz!


I think she needs a prettier name too. @Whompingwillow said Ginny and there's something about that name too but other than that I'm stumped lol xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
I like Ginny. 
Mari/Marigold is a red and yellow flower.

Will Fred stay Fred?


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> I like Ginny.
> Mari/Marigold is a red and yellow flower.
> 
> Will Fred stay Fred?


Oh I love Fred! I know a tabby called Fred and he's just adorable.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> I like Ginny.
> Mari/Marigold is a red and yellow flower.
> 
> Will Fred stay Fred?


I doubt it, SC. Amy keeps calling him William but she did say when Kate is adopted then we'll choose another name for William lol.

She was looking at the names of tank engines because that's the lines we went along with Thomas and Edward. It's thomas the tank and Edward is another tank engine lol. She shouted the name 'percy' out in the air coz he's another one of the tank engines - even though I suggested Percy for Edward and she didn't like it then. Apparently she does now  So maybe that lol but I don't think the boss (Amy) is gonna let us keep the name Fred lol. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh I love Fred! I know a tabby called Fred and he's just adorable.


I like Fred too @Soozi - we'd have a Fred, Ed and Tom tat lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> I like Ginny.
> Mari/Marigold is a red and yellow flower.
> 
> Will Fred stay Fred?


I also love Mari. That's so pretty xx


----------



## Soozi

Saffron? Saffy for short! I think we have a Saffi tho?


----------



## Matrod

Awk they’re gorgeous CB :Happy


----------



## Summercat

He looks like he could be a Percy


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> Awk they're gorgeous CB :Happy


Thank you xx i'l Just lost for words @Matrod. Leaving them go is like a punch in the stomach as you can all probably imagine but i am so glad I've been able to do this. So many beautiful babies. Worst part is they are literally just a drop in the ocean compared to the number our branch or CP have helped xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh lorks, don't call her Mari, that's my Welsh Dragon of a Mother in Law


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh lorks, don't call her Mari, that's my Welsh Dragon of a Mother in Law


You are talking to a Welsh you know


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, I am well aware of that  She's also listed as The Dragon in Father in law's phone, MIL thinks it's because she's Welsh, it's not. Hehe


----------



## Treaclesmum

How about Annie after little red haired orphan Annie?
You could think of famous redheads and consider their names lol


----------



## Clairabella

Treaclesmum said:


> How about Annie after little red haired orphan Annie?
> You could think of famous redheads and consider their names lol


That's mad coz I was googling last night and came across the Annie theme but the only male name to go with that theme was Bert if I remember right x I even liked that but Amy didn't lol xx guess that now the two are not being advertised though that we could just use Annie as a singular lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> guess that now the two are not being advertised though that we could just use Annie as a singular lol xx


Errrrm, does your heart belong to William/Fred/Percy and you can't let him go?


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Errrrm, does your heart belong to William/Fred/Percy and you can't let him go?


He's gonna be my first failure, Mrs F ❤ Xx


----------



## Soozi

Isn’t it funny how we are withname association! 
Ooh I like Annie!


----------



## Treaclesmum

Soozi said:


> Isn't it funny how we are withname association!
> Ooh I like Annie!


What was the dogs name in the film? You might be able to use that?

Or Nancy from Oliver was a redhead, Nancy is very nice. Nancy and Bill, or Ollie, or Sykes..?


----------



## Summercat

Annie is also pretty.


----------



## Soozi

Treaclesmum said:


> What was the dogs name in the film? You might be able to use that?
> 
> Or Nancy from Oliver was a redhead, Nancy is very nice. Nancy and Bill, or Ollie, or Sykes..?


Sandy? Not keen! Lol!!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

. (Worried I was offensive without meaning to be so deleting)


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Are you keeping both @Clairabella or just Fred.


----------



## SbanR

Soozi said:


> Ginny is better I suppose! Rofl!


As in Ginny come lately. Rofl:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Are you keeping both @Clairabella or just Fred.


I'm pretty sure just the one  xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I take it you have a foundness for tabbies.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I'm pretty sure just the one  xxx


Oh! I wonder which one! :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I take it you have a foundness for tabbies.


Well tbh, I thought this time I would've gone for a tortie or different but little man is just mesmerising. He's a very pretty tabby lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh! I wonder which one! :Hilarious


U'll all have to guess I'm afraid lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

And he has the lushest owl face lol x


----------



## Clairabella

And he has the lushest owl face lol x


----------



## Rufus15

Clairabella said:


> @Rufus15 - can you work out for what tom tats mum and dad would be please? Xx
> 
> Oh and Ed's parents


Boys inherit their colour from mum, as a basic way of explaining it, so I'm afraid I can only tell you what their mums might have been.

What's this I read about only keeping one though? No, no, no. You can't split them up, therefore you *must *keep both!


----------



## ChaosCat

I rather like the name Annie... but then I would be very offended if you let her go!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Anne (with an E) is my very favourite literary ginger. Anne of Green Gables


----------



## Trixie1

She really does look like a little Anne to me too, suits her down to the groundx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> I rather like the name Annie... but then I would be very offended if you let her go!


Oh my god, Penny just dropped! Lol.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Anne (with an E) is my very favourite literary ginger. Anne of Green Gables


 My favourite literary red head is called Momo. A modern children's classic here in Germany. If there is an English translation I can highly recommend it.


----------



## ChaosCat

There is a translation!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Momo-Micha...=1533669441&sr=8-2&keywords=Michael+Ende+momo
Brilliant book, not only for children.


----------



## Clairabella

Clairabella said:


> Oh my god, Penny just dropped! Lol.


We gonna have to choose another then coz that's not fair on your beautiful Annie, if we had a copycat name  xx


----------



## Summercat

How about Peachy or Cherry? Summery names


----------



## Clairabella

I can just see how this story is going to unfold 

Bedtime cuddles with these pair ❤ I am one complete melt!! :Kiss:Kiss



















Besotted. No other word for it! Xx


----------



## QOTN

@Clairabella cats inherit their colour from both parents. The only time it appears boys inherit from their mother is in the case of the red gene which is carried on the female chromosome. A boy can only have one red gene because he has only one female chromosome so if he gets a red gene, he is ginger. If a girl inherits one red gene she is a tortie. She must inherit a red gene from each parent to be red and that is why I knew your red girl had a ginger sire. I knew your girl's mother was a tortie and not ginger herself because she also had a non-red boy.

If you want me to tell you about your own boys, pm me.


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> @Clairabella cats inherit their colour from both parents. The only time it appears boys inherit from their mother is in the case of the red gene which is carried on the female chromosome. A boy can only have one red gene because he has only one female chromosome so if he gets a red gene, he is ginger. If a girl inherits one red gene she is a tortie. She must inherit a red gene from each parent to be red and that is why I knew your red girl had a ginger sire. I knew your girl's mother was a tortie and not ginger herself because she also had a non-red boy.
> 
> If you want me to tell you about your own boys, pm me.


That's interesting stuff! Will PM you, thank you xx


----------



## huckybuck

Awww how on earth could you split those two??????

No seriously they would cope ok - they are young enough. 

My real question is IF you do just so happen to keep one....will you still carry on fostering? 

You are doing such a fabulous amazing thing it would be sad to think it comes to a stand still.


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Awww how on earth could you split those two??????
> 
> No seriously they would cope ok - they are young enough.
> 
> My real question is IF you do just so happen to keep one....will you still carry on fostering?
> 
> You are doing such a fabulous amazing thing it would be sad to think it comes to a stand still.


I know of other fosterers with our branch aswell as the foster manager herself who have 'failed' fosters. I get the impression so far from conversations been had that it is kind of expected that at some point I'm gonna end up failing as it's seems to be so common lol.

I could be wrong though and if that's the case i'd have to have a real good think about what would I want to do. I have to be honest, I think was I made to choose, my gut is telling me i'd probably just adopt the two then have to call it a day. I really don't want it to be the end of fostering yet though x I will say that after this adoption then there is definitely no more for a while. I've got to try and be sensible at least lol and keep a level head. I can't have them all as much as I want them lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> I know of other fosterers with our branch aswell as the foster manager herself who have 'failed' fosters. I get the impression so far from conversations been had that it is kind of expected that at some point I'm gonna end up failing as it's seems to be so common lol.
> 
> I could be wrong though and if that's the case i'd have to have a real good think about what would I want to do. I have to be honest, I think was I made to choose, my gut is telling me i'd probably just adopt the two then have to call it a day. I really don't want it to be the end of fostering yet though x I will say that after this adoption then there is definitely no more for a while. I've got to try and be sensible at least lol and keep a level head. I can't have them all as much as I want them lol xx


They are a gorgeous pair, no wonder you lost your heart. By what time will you have had to decide? Do you know when they will be set up on the homepage?


----------



## Soozi

How’s our two babies today? 
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> They are a gorgeous pair, no wonder you lost your heart. By what time will you have had to decide? Do you know when they will be set up on the homepage?


I have to make an appointment for them on Friday for their jabs. They have another adoption day on Saturday. I'm expecting them to say for me to take them for that.

On Friday, i'll Ask about keeping Freddie owl face. I wish I could keep the two now but I know that's being ridiculous coz In the long run it's four times everything for them xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> How's our two babies today?
> xxx


They are settling well  My boys are out the way so I'm just about to get them out for cuddles on mother's bed  xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I have to make an appointment for them on Friday for their jabs. They have another adoption day on Saturday. I'm expecting them to say for me to take them for that.
> 
> On Friday, i'll Ask about keeping Freddie owl face. I wish I could keep the two now but I know that's being ridiculous coz In the long run it's four times everything for them xx


Just a couple more days for you to decide! Or have you definitely made up your mind hun? I think little red kitty will be fine going to a new home on her own. Not that I want to influence you in any way! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Just a couple more days for you to decide! Or have you definitely made up your mind hun? I think little red kitty will be fine going to a new home on her own. Not that I want to influence you in any way! xxx


I think so too. She's a confident little lady.

@chaocat I know I said I wouldn't do a copycat name

But!

I need to book an appointment and they are gonna need names lol so can I borrow Annie's name please? Lol


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> I think so too. She's a confident little lady.
> 
> @chaocat I know I said I wouldn't do a copycat name
> 
> But!
> 
> I need to book an appointment and they are gonna need names lol so can I borrow Annie's name please? Lol


You are welcome. After all I borrowed it from Anne Bonny myself.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I think so too. She's a confident little lady.
> 
> @chaocat I know I said I wouldn't do a copycat name
> 
> But!
> 
> I need to book an appointment and they are gonna need names lol so can I borrow Annie's name please? Lol


I think Annie is fab! Go for it I say! Lol


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I think Annie is fab! Go for it I say! Lol


All done ladies  Friday 4pm

They are now Annie & Freddie ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Why do they have to be so cute ❤

Freddie putting his arm around his sister



















And then they sleep ❤


----------



## Soozi

I wonder how Teddy is! Keep thinking about him. ❤


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Why do they have to be so cute ❤
> 
> Freddie putting his arm around his sister
> 
> View attachment 363569
> 
> 
> View attachment 363570
> 
> 
> And then they sleep ❤
> 
> View attachment 363571


They steal our hearts and do with them what they will! ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I wonder how Teddy is! Keep thinking about him. ❤


That reminds me. I txt his dad last night because I keep thinking about him too. The answer I got:

He's doing great

 

Men are not as into small talk as women are I think lol. Very to the point lol but at least I know he's doing well xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> That reminds me. I txt his dad last night because I keep thinking about him too. The answer I got:
> 
> He's doing great
> 
> 
> 
> Men are not as into small talk as women are I think lol. Very to the point lol but at least I know he's doing well xx


I wonder if they will keep him as an indoor cat. I hope so. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I wonder if they will keep him as an indoor cat. I hope so. xxx


Have to be honest @Soozi i didn't ask but purely because I was trying to tell him about their diet and couldn't catch my breath from crying lol. So I had no chance getting to the indoor question lol. I had to walk out and let Amy take over lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

I’m just bursting with love for these pair. Owl face gives the best cwtches. Even more calming than I ever imagined it would be. Literally on Cloud 9.


----------



## Clairabella

He's so very beautiful :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

Yes, he is:Cat


----------



## SbanR

I can see why you've fallen for him


----------



## lullabydream

Late to the party...however Annie goes with the Thomas the Tank engine theme if it hasn't been said. Annie is one of the original carriages!

Fearless Freddie is also an engine in Thomas too. I think the newer ones not the original ones but I could be wrong!

Gorgeous kittens by the way!

Love how you have been a brilliant foster mum!


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> He's so very beautiful :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 363582


Apart from being absolutely scrummy there must be something really special about his little personality that has made you fall head over heels! Something we wouldn't be able to see from just his photos. ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Apart from being absolutely scrummy there must be something really special about his little personality that has made you fall head over heels! Something we wouldn't be able to see from just his photos. ❤❤


100% right there soozi  he is the most mesmerising little one I've ever seen. I can't even put it into words what I mean xx


----------



## Clairabella

I need to get some feather wands. The ones I have now look as if the bird has been mutilated. Is there anyone on here making them, anyone know? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

lullabydream said:


> Late to the party...however Annie goes with the Thomas the Tank engine theme if it hasn't been said. Annie is one of the original carriages!
> 
> Fearless Freddie is also an engine in Thomas too. I think the newer ones not the original ones but I could be wrong!
> 
> Gorgeous kittens by the way!
> 
> Love how you have been a brilliant foster mum!


That's perfect! I didn't know that about their names fitting in with the tank engine themes lol. Thank you for telling me. That's definitely decided then, they are 100% gonna be Freddie and Annie 

Thank you for the compliment @lullabydream xx honestly they help me just as much as it helping them. They pick me up so much  not physically obvs lol I mean mentally  it's been one hell of a rollercoaster already and I've only just started but I've loved being able to help.

The Thomas the tank engine theme was by pure accident lol coz we nicknamed Thomas (my oldest kitten) Thomas the tank. As it turns out he is indeed built like Thomas the tank lol he's a big beautiful boy. So that's where Thomas the tank thing came in. I'm so chuffed that these two names fit that theme too xx


----------



## lullabydream

Can I point out am no way an expert on Thomas Tank engine. My son whose 23 now was into Thomas Tank engine so remember the basics from him.

Then working with children. Especially ones with special needs they often like Thomas, so they have educated me over the years too!

I think it's lovely you have chosen a theme! Am sure many of your fosters from now on can be either follow on your theme..Google will no doubt help or you could go with childhood favourites along the same lines. TV programmes and books etc from the past.

Fingers crossed being a failed foster doesn't mean no more foster babies in the future!


----------



## Clairabella

Just a little clean of the feet and toes 










❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> I need to get some feather wands. The ones I have now look as if the bird has been mutilated. Is there anyone on here making them, anyone know? Xx


Not yet, but I was planning to - want to PM me to discuss requirements? 

Oh, and I know I am too late, but I reckoned Moulin for the girl (as in Moulin Rouge) - seemed appropriate for such a bold as brass Lady


----------



## Clairabella

Jesthar said:


> Not yet, but I was planning to - want to PM me to discuss requirements?
> 
> Oh, and I know I am too late, but I reckoned Moulin for the girl (as in Moulin Rouge) - seemed appropriate for such a bold as brass Lady


Fab  literally just about to head out to get some shopping - soon as I'm back i'll Inbox you xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Oh I am pleased to see you look at taking on Freddie.


----------



## ChaosCat

Freddy has such a very cute, cheeky face. The white eye liner makes his eyes huuuuge.


----------



## Clairabella

Ladies and Gents,


I have ‘expressed a very strong interest’ in being allowed to adopt Tawny owl face lol. 

 Ahem, ahem


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! He is vying for the title of "Most Handsome Tabby"...he's just the most gorgeous little thing. Are you *sure* you can't pop him in the teleporter for me for a little cwtch? I'll send him back, really truly I will.


----------



## Clairabella

Well latest developments are that new admissions have to stay for at least a week before adoption. So that only means one thing! I’ve got four days where Deliberating over Annie and I just know I can’t  xx


----------



## Jesthar

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! He is vying for the title of "Most Handsome Tabby"...he's just the most gorgeous little thing. Are you *sure* you can't pop him in the teleporter for me for a little cwtch? *I'll send him back, really truly I will*.


**cough**_fibber!_**cough**


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! He is vying for the title of "Most Handsome Tabby"...he's just the most gorgeous little thing. Are you *sure* you can't pop him in the teleporter for me for a little cwtch? I'll send him back, really truly I will.


I truly wish I could Mrs F. You have to see him to believe him, he's just like nothing I've ever seen. He's so unique looking, he's amazing xx


----------



## Clairabella

Aww Annie reminds me so much of BoBo ❤


----------



## ChaosCat

Such beautiful markings!


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Such beautiful markings!


I think she had bigger slippers than him though lol. Xx

More like trainer socks this time around lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> I think she had bigger slippers than him though lol. Xx
> 
> More like trainer socks this time around lol xx


Definitely trainer socks!


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Definitely trainer socks!


:Hilarious


----------



## Soozi

She is so pretty! ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> She is so pretty! ❤


Annie the boss lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

She really is a little beauty!! x


----------



## ebonycat

Clairabella said:


> Aww Annie reminds me so much of BoBo ❤
> 
> View attachment 363652
> 
> 
> View attachment 363653


She's a little cutie, I want to give her snuggles & kisses :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Just had my first ever tick experience octor


----------



## ChaosCat

See, they aren’t anything very dangerous. One turn with the tick pincers and all is well.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> See, they aren't anything very dangerous. One turn with the tick pincers and all is well.


It has made me want to vomit lol xx

Found one on Annie :-( but only one so far is that possible?

When they came I thought I felt something on Freddie. So I said to manager is that ticks I can feel on him. She said probably not but put the broadline on ASAP. I checked his fur and it was a matted bit of fur. I've also run my fingers thru Annie's Fur but once I ruled out ticks on Freddie I stupidly thought just the paranoia kicking in with me and Annie would probably be fine. Then just felt that. Only about the size of a pea and only one?


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> It has made me want to vomit lol xx
> 
> Found one on Annie :-( but only one so far is that possible?
> 
> When they came I thought I felt something on Freddie. So I said to manager is that ticks I can feel on him. She said probably not but put the broadline on ASAP. I checked his fur and it was a matted bit of fur. I've also run my fingers thru Annie's Fur but once I ruled out ticks on Freddie I stupidly thought just the paranoia kicking in with me and Annie would probably be fine. Then just felt that. Only about the size of a pea and only one?


Sure, very well possible. My Annie always has single ticks. If you are not sure about it you can wet the fur around the space where you suspect the tick, then it is easier to see and in case there is one easier to pull without pulling the hair,


----------



## ChaosCat

Size of a pea is rather big, it had a lovely blood dinner and was full to the brim.


----------



## Matrod

Clairabella said:


> Just had my first ever tick experience octor


:Hilarious Glad you survived it! I'd give them both the once over in case of anymore. I only ever found singles on mine.


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> :Hilarious Glad you survived it! I'd give them both the once over in case of anymore. I only ever found singles on mine.


Thank you. I feel bad I missed that one with Annie. I pulled a tiny prickly round thing out of Freddie when he came? It was just wrapped in his fur? Could it be that was a tick. It felt like prickly grass ball.

Oh my god though reading google and that has given me freaks. They say about tick infestation. Will they be in my house now like fleas? Please tell me no or if so then I'm moving lol xx


----------



## QOTN

I only ever saw one tick and it was on my original Havana born in 1977. I had no idea what it was but gradually realised he was not developing lumps all over his head. It was one lump moving about. I had no idea about tools for removing them. I dabbed it with whisky (I was not teetotal in those days,) and that soon dealt with it.


----------



## Matrod

Clairabella said:


> Thank you. I feel bad I missed that one with Annie. I pulled a tiny prickly round thing out of Freddie when he came? It was just wrapped in his fur? Could it be that was a tick. It felt like prickly grass ball.
> 
> Oh my god though reading google and that has given me freaks. They say about tick infestation. Will they be in my house now like fleas? Please tell me no or if so then I'm moving lol xx


I think it would be extremely unlikely that you'd have a tick infestation, stay away from google! Freddie probably just had a sticky bob in his fur.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> I pulled a tiny prickly round thing out of Freddie when he came? It was just wrapped in his fur? Could it be that was a tick. It felt like prickly grass ball.


Sounds like a sticky willy to me  I have never encountered a tick before though...


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> I only ever saw one tick and it was on my original Havana born in 1977. I had no idea what it was but gradually realised he was not developing lumps all over his head. It was one lump moving about. I had no idea about tools for removing them. I dabbed it with whisky (I was not teetotal in those days,) and that soon dealt with it.


Luckily bought one of those magic tick tools from ZP before I started fostering so that I was prepared as I knew that would freak me out. It's a handy little instrument, has light on it too. Got it out in one piece. Could see the legs wriggling around once I had yanked it out xx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Sounds like a sticky willy to me  I have never encountered a tick before though...


I need to check this sticky thing on google. 2 seconds lol


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Sounds like a sticky willy to me  I have never encountered a tick before though...


I need to check this sticky thing on google. 2 seconds lol


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> I think it would be extremely unlikely that you'd have a tick infestation, stay away from google! Freddie probably just had a sticky bob in his fur.


I'll see if there's a pic on google. Lol. Just a pic!

Definitely not reading any more.

Will my boys catch them now? Xx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Luckily bought one of those magic tick tools from ZP before I started fostering so that I was prepared as I knew that would freak me out. It's a handy little instrument, has light on it too. Got it out in one piece. Could see the legs wriggling around once I had twisted it out xx


If I remember correctly the one I had was too drunk to hang on to Boysie and also too drunk to wriggle.


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Sounds like a sticky willy to me  I have never encountered a tick before though...


Found a picture and was definitely that!

And they got worms :-(


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> If I remember correctly the one I had was too drunk to hang on to Boysie and also too drunk to wriggle.


:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> If I remember correctly the one I had was too drunk to hang on to Boysie and also too drunk to wriggle.


I would have been surprised if it Wasn't drunk!!!
Neat Whisky:Jawdrop:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> I would have been surprised if it Wasn't drunk!!!
> Neat Whisky:Jawdrop:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I used to have terrible habits. I was not going to give it orange or peppermint as well! Peppermint was with the gin!


----------



## Matrod

Clairabella said:


> I'll see if there's a pic on google. Lol. Just a pic!
> 
> Definitely not reading any more.
> 
> Will my boys catch them now? Xx


I shouldn't think so, the kittens have probably arrived with ticks. My two picked theirs up from grotting about in the garden, once I got them off that was it although I always checked after that. When we had the dogs they picked up loads :Vomit I check myself too now if I've been out for a walk, my poor mum got bitten & ended up with lymes disease.


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> I shouldn't think so, the kittens have probably arrived with ticks. My two picked theirs up from grotting about in the garden, once I got them off that was it although I always checked after that. When we had the dogs they picked up loads :Vomit I check myself too now if I've been out for a walk, my poor mum got bitten & ended up with lymes disease.


Omg @Matrod - that was the kind of stuff that google was telling me about 

Was ur mum ill from the Lymmes disease? Just out of curiosity if u rubbed ur finger against one can they come off that way? Just wondering what's the chances of me doing that and now they are crawling round the place lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If you get a tick bite, Clairabella, the bite will look like a target/bullseye. I know several folk who have contracted Lymes Disease - one it then sparked an auto-immune reaction causing her to have a long-term condition (Srojan's) and another who was a pretty decent athlete, who can currently barely run a mile. Neither of them got treatment quickly unfortunately, that is often the key. So if you are nibbled, AB's are your friend. 

Not that you'll be nibbled, I'm sure it's just a loner


----------



## Matrod

Clairabella said:


> Omg @Matrod - that was the kind of stuff that google was telling me about
> 
> Was ur mum ill from the Lymmes disease? Just out of curiosity if u rubbed ur finger against one can they come off that way? Just wondering what's the chances of me doing that and now they are crawling round the place lol xx


She was ill but was treated promptly luckily with abs as she had the classic bullseye round the bite, it was a good few months recovery but she's fine now. If you rub your finger on them you may behead them which you don't want to do as the head may be left behind. I really wouldn't worry, that was probably the one & only tick.


----------



## Clairabella

Freddie is back up for adoption if anyone is interested


Mrs Funkin said:


> If you get a tick bite, Clairabella, the bite will look like a target/bullseye. I know several folk who have contracted Lymes Disease - one it then sparked an auto-immune reaction causing her to have a long-term condition (Srojan's) and another who was a pretty decent athlete, who can currently barely run a mile. Neither of them got treatment quickly unfortunately, that is often the key. So if you are nibbled, AB's are your friend.
> 
> Not that you'll be nibbled, I'm sure it's just a loner


Great stuff  there's hope for me yet to catch something nasty then lol xx

Omg rool

This is literally my life. Last intake I was obsessing over fleas. Then guess what my foster baby had? :Hilarious

Then this time I hear the word trap and countryside and then i'm obsessing over ticks! Only to then find one :Arghh

Oh well. The firsts are always the worst lol. I'm prepared for any future happenings lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> She was ill but was treated promptly luckily with abs as she had the classic bullseye round the bite, it was a good few months recovery but she's fine now. If you rub your finger on them you may behead them which you don't want to do as the head may be left behind. I really wouldn't worry, that was probably the one & only tick.


Okey doke! Have to be grateful it's just the one and not quickly multiplied like the other hangers on lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Ticks?!?! Thank goodness we don’t get the little blighters here! Virtually unheard of.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Ticks?!?! Thank goodness we don't get the little blighters here! Virtually unheard of.


Have u seen the pics and videos on YouTube @Soozi?


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Have u seen the pics and videos on YouTube @Soozi?


There was a programme on Tv a couple of weeks ago about ticks and Lyme disease freaked me out! No hun not looked at anything about ticks since.


----------



## Clairabella

Thank god they have the tick tools though coz never in a million years could I bring myself to remove those by hand lol x


----------



## Soozi

I wouldn’t advise trying to get them out by hand! :Wtf


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> Thank god they have the tick tools though coz never in a million years could I bring myself to remove those by hand lol x


It's easy if you have a slightly long fingernail. Slide nail along the skin until it meets the tick's mouth, close your thumb in a pincer to grip the tick's mouth, twist n pull. Voila!


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> It's easy if you have a slightly long fingernail. Slide nail along the skin until it meets the tick's mouth, close your thumb in a pincer to grip the tick's mouth, twist n pull. Voila!


Suddenly I have chest pain lol x


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> Suddenly I have chest pain lol x


Way easier than dealing with a full sputum pot CB


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Way easier than dealing with a full sputum pot CB


Oh my god yea, sputum makes me want to sick in my own mouth lol. Even hate to touch a sputum pot lol. I'm such a sook lol. Secretions and smells and bugs and faeces I can't deal with lol. I like wounds though and I can deal with blood so I'm not completely useless lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Some dramatic developments here over night! And all that started with just a little tick. There sure is better company to be had but when you know how to deal with them they are really easy. I absolutely prefer them to the likes of fleas and lice that come with infestation.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Some dramatic developments here over night! And all that started with just a little tick. There sure is better company to be had but when you know how to deal with them they are really easy. I absolutely prefer them to the likes of fleas and lice that come with infestation.


:Hilarious :Hilarious

Cc, I'm just glad that I survived the night and that a tick didn't eat me 

I stand by what i said and that you are a brave woman lol.

You know when they embed in humans is it the same as with cats? Do you have to use a tick tool? Just out of curiosity.

Know what though, I have to say if it wasn't for the cat wriggling and needing a good hold incase of leaving the head in, it wasn't that bad. I think I envisaged not getting it out fully and so the tick exploding up the wall like blood from a crime scene lmao.

I'm more bothered by them thinking the kitten picked it up from here or something because from what I was reading that tick couldn't have been there long as after 2/3 days it unattaches by itself. Which means it hasn't been on Annie long. I also hold my hands up and say I wasn't thorough about checking her so I feel bad for that but one thing is for sure, it's a lesson in there for me too lol. Next time, I'll be sure to check more carefully 

Did you say that you have removed them from annie too? Do you check through the girls everyday? Any tricks or tips for next time for me please? Eg, is there a quick, easy way to check for ticks? Xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Getting them out of humans is about the same only way easier. I always use the tool as I want to make sure I have a good grip on ghem and my nails are too short for the @SbanR method anyway. With humans you are to pull the out straight. The vet told me to better twist them out of cat skin as it is so much thicker. The best advice he gave me was putzing some water around the tick to get the fur out of the way. Much easier to place the tool and besides you don't pull out fur along with it.

You shouldn't feel bad about not finding it on Annie before. It will have been very small. They are like these very tiny spiders before the suck blood. Hard to find them on naked human skin, impossible to spot on a cat. So it took those three days for the tick to drink itself to pea size before you could find it.

I check Annie and Bonny every evening- only ever find ticks on Annie. The only way I know is gliding my fingers all through the fur. I sure miss the ticks while they are small. You reall can only find them once they had a good meal and have grown bigger.

Your Annie won't have caught it in your home. Ticks dwell on grass and the lower shrub twigs and leaves to acost passing animals. They normally settle in a hight between 20 and 30 cm, as that is perfect for most roaming mammals.

As long as the cats don't roam the garden there is no danger of them getting any more ticks. And not even a big chance with a standard garden. Mine is a wilderness.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Getting them out of humans is about the same only way easier. I always use the tool as I want to make sure I have a good grip on ghem and my nails are too short for the @SbanR method anyway. With humans you are to pull the out straight. The vet told me to better twist them out of cat skin as it is so much thicker. The best advice he gave me was putzing some water around the tick to get the fur out of the way. Much easier to place the tool and besides you don't pull out fur along with it.
> 
> You shouldn't feel bad about not finding it on Annie before. It will have been very small. They are like these very tiny spiders before the suck blood. Hard to find them on naked human skin, impossible to spot on a cat. So it took those three days for the tick to drink itself to pea size before you could find it.
> 
> I check Annie and Bonny every evening- only ever find ticks on Annie. The only way I know is gliding my fingers all through the fur. I sure miss the ticks while they are small. You reall can only find them once they had a good meal and have grown bigger.
> 
> Your Annie won't have caught it in your home. Ticks dwell on grass and the lower shrub twigs and leaves to acost passing animals. They normally settle in a hight between 20 and 30 cm, as that is perfect for most roaming mammals.
> 
> As long as the cats don't roam the garden there is no danger of them getting any more ticks. And not even a big chance with a standard garden. Mine is a wilderness.


Thanks Cc. Reading your explanation is nowhere near as bad as how google explains it. Thank you. If ever I find them again, i'm
definitely gonna use the water tip. I reckon when the fur gets pulled it's gonna unsettle them even more so better to get the fur out the way so they will sit for longer.

They've also got worms,so I've been able to see worms for the first time too lol.

Kind of glad it's out the way now and I know what to expect. Would still rather a couple of minutes
Of me squeaming rather than them being left in the kittens and the kittens getting sick  xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Thanks Cc. Reading your explanation is nowhere near as bad as how google explains it. Thank you. If ever I find them again, i'm
> definitely gonna use the water tip. I reckon when the fur gets pulled it's gonna unsettle them even more so better to get the fur out the way so they will sit for longer.
> 
> They've also got worms,so I've been able to see worms for the first time too lol.
> 
> Kind of glad it's out the way now and I know what to expect. Would still rather a couple of minutes
> Of me squeaming rather than them being left in the kittens and the kittens getting sick  xx


The worms are a pleasure I haven't faced yet and hopefully never will. 
Really ticks are way better in comparison. Give me a tick any time but keep fleas and worms out of my way. You are absolutely right, of course. Better see the worms and know to get rid of them than having them stay where they are and make the little ones ill.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> The worms are a pleasure I haven't faced yet and hopefully never will.
> Really ticks are way better in comparison. Give me a tick any time but keep fleas and worms out of my way. You are absolutely right, of course. Better see the worms and know to get rid of them than having them stay where they are and make the little ones ill.


On the very big plus Annie just purred for the very first time xx


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Some dramatic developments here over night! And all that started with just a little tick. There sure is better company to be had but when you know how to deal with them they are really easy. I absolutely prefer them to the likes of fleas and lice that come with infestation.


I'm with you on that one CC


----------



## Clairabella

My babies are not themselves :-( spewing up worms and dire rear :Arghh

I think Annie is the culprit. She's quiet in herself. Keeping a close eye on her.

Meanwhile this one continues to be a little snuggle bug. I can't stop watching him. He's unbelievable ❤


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor little dears! Hope they get better fast. They won’t get vaccined yet while they aren’t well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor babies. Fingers crossed they'll be sorted soon, thank goodness we have medications for such horrible things. Lots of love from us by the rainy seaside xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Poor little dears! Hope they get better fast. They won't get vaccined yet while they aren't well.


Really, I didn't know that! I thought they would go ahead anyway although what you say makes much more sense. I've told CP boss lady and she said to have them checked out at our appointment tomorrow if they still being sick etc. I think i'll see how we go and if needed perhaps get them in sooner. Hopefully they'll be fine. Wish they wouldn't do this to me coz then I end up wanting to keep them out of sympathy lol. Although my little lion isn't going anywhere that much is decided on


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh poor babies. Fingers crossed they'll be sorted soon, thank goodness we have medications for such horrible things. Lots of love from us by the rainy seaside xx


Thank you Mrs F xx is our butty Oscar ok? Xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> My babies are not themselves :-( spewing up worms and dire rear :Arghh
> 
> I think Annie is the culprit. She's quiet in herself. Keeping a close eye on her.
> 
> Meanwhile this one continues to be a little snuggle bug. I can't stop watching him. He's unbelievable ❤
> 
> View attachment 363744


Awww poor sweet things! Are the worms dead? Better out than in. ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww poor sweet things! Are the worms dead? Better out than in. ❤❤


I was literally just gonna say where's @Soozi - she will keep me in line lol.

Yes love they are dead so that's one good thing at least xx


----------



## Clairabella

Oh god, I just had a horrible thought. Today is the first time ever that Annie has purred. Could it be she is purring because she is ill? She will be ok won’t she? Xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I was literally just gonna say where's @Soozi - she will keep me in line lol.
> 
> Yes love they are dead so that's one good thing at least xx


Lol! I'm never far away! Addicted! Lol! 
Once they've passed them they will be fine just keep checking for dehydration.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Oh god, I just had a horrible thought. Today is the first time ever that Annie has purred. Could it be she is purring because she is ill? She will be ok won't she? Xx


She will feel off colour hun. Does she purr constantly or just when being stroked?


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> She will feel off colour hun. Does she purr constantly or just when being stroked?


Just when stroked but not every time she is stroked. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Lol! I'm never far away! Addicted! Lol!
> Once they've passed them they will be fine just keep checking for dehydration.


Lol. That suits me lol.
don't you be leaving me here this afternoon incase I need you lol. I hate them being ill.

Okey doke, thanks. Will do x


----------



## Soozi

They more or less purr constantly when they are really ill or in pain! She’s just discovered how lovely it is to be loved! Bless her! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> They more or less purr constantly when they are really ill or in pain! She's just discovered how lovely it is to be loved! Bless her! xxx


Awww that has made my day. That is what I had hoped lol. I assumed she was warming to us  Xx. Need to get Fred purring next! He's making us work to earn his affection I think lol x


----------



## Summercat

Hope your babes feel better soon
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Hope your babes feel better soon
> Xx


Thank you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> Thank you Mrs F xx is our butty Oscar ok? Xx


He's all good, thank you (well, you know what I'm like I'm constantly thinking he's not!), having a sleep in the sunroom, even though it's raining. He walked outside for about three minutes and decided wet paws were not the way forward in life, plus there are builders next door, so best to chill out on his poang chair.

Little under the chin rub for the babies from me, please. Hopefully they aren't feeling too icky with the vomming xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Lol. That suits me lol.
> don't you be leaving me here this afternoon incase I need you lol. I hate them being ill.
> 
> Okey doke, thanks. Will do x


Hun I'm not sure if the vet will want to vaccinate them while they are vomiting worms and dire rear! Do you think it's worth checking? I think you said vacs were tomorrow?


----------



## SbanR

I hope the babies are feeling much better now. I'd keep tomorrow's appt, let the vet check them over n decide


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> I hope the babies are feeling much better now. I'd keep tomorrow's appt, let the vet check them over n decide


I am
Hoping they will be better by then.


----------



## Clairabella

Ola ladies 

No more vomiting or dire rear! I told the CP woman and she said this morning to have them checked over at our appt if the vomiting etc continues. I think i’ll still go along because even if they don’t do jabs with them being under the weather, that should prompt them to check the other symptoms whilst we are there perhaps? Or if the babies are better then the vet may decide to still do jabs so either way I think it’s worth keeping the appointment. 

They are okay this afternoon though  xxx


----------



## Rufus15

Agreed, definitely better to keep the appt so vet can give the once over


----------



## Clairabella

Fully recovered and sorting out their own supper for tonight :Hilarious

Is that a fish supper or Just eat lol


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Ola ladies
> 
> No more vomiting or dire rear! I told the CP woman and she said this morning to have them checked over at our appt if the vomiting etc continues. I think i'll still go along because even if they don't do jabs with them being under the weather, that should prompt them to check the other symptoms whilst we are there perhaps? Or if the babies are better then the vet may decide to still do jabs so either way I think it's worth keeping the appointment.
> 
> They are okay this afternoon though  xxx


Aww pleased to hear they are loads better! If the vet wants to leave it a few days then I'm sure that will be fine hun. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Aww pleased to hear they are loads better! If the vet wants to leave it a few days then I'm sure that will be fine hun. xxx


Yea love, I think u r right xx they know these pair will go so there's no great rush to get them advertised xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Fully recovered and sorting out their own supper for tonight :Hilarious
> 
> Is that a fish supper or Just eat lol
> 
> View attachment 363794
> 
> 
> View attachment 363792


Hmmm Fish and chips or kebab freddie? xxx


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

I voted Teddy because it's very cute. Boris is my least favourite because it makes me think of Johnson


----------



## Clairabella

MissMiloKitty said:


> I voted Teddy because it's very cute. Boris is my least favourite because it makes me think of Johnson


Thank you @MissMiloKitty - he had about 500 times names by the time he left coz I couldn't decide on the one lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Hmmm Fish and chips or kebab freddie? xxx


Freddie chose by tapping the screen lol xx


----------



## Summercat

Adorable kits


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I thought you were keeping Freddie. Then see you saying the pair should be snapped up. I am confused.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I thought you were keeping Freddie. Then see you saying the pair should be snapped up.


I am keeping Freddie  now you point that out i can see I could've worded it better. What I meant is that they are a desirable pair and it's not as if they are black ones who they are keen get to the point of being ready for adoption because they are difficult to rehome and the longer they are in foster care, the more difficult it becomes to rehome (had they been black that is)

These pair are desirable-
Keeping hold of them a few days longer isn't gonna decrease their chances of finding a home - they would be snapped up. Not literally speaking but more as a matter of making a point is how I meant it xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

That makes sense I get confused easily.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> That makes sense I get confused easily.


Nightmare combination between us love lol coz I'm a waffler and never get my point across and you're easily confused lol.

In all fairness though, reading it back I can see why you thought that as that how I made it sound by the way I worded it xx

But!

Freddie owl face is mine - subject to a home visit lol xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Then goes the fun of introducing him to your boys,


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Then goes the fun of introducing him to your boys,


I know :-( not looking forward to that part but I feel much better and confident about doing an introduction now than what I did first time around with Thomas & Ed. I can't start integrating Freddie yet though as I have to keep him with Annie until she is adopted and then I can start the introductions from my end xx


----------



## SbanR

Might not be too hard CB. I'm sure your boys have had a good sniff under the door n caught his scent so not completely strange


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Might not be too hard CB. I'm sure your boys have had a good sniff under the door n caught his scent so not completely strange


That's what I was thinking too  my boys know the fosters are in the spare room and have been sniffing under the door as well as through the barrier when I open the room up in the days xx By the time adoption comes around, the kittens end up smelling of our home anyway plus the boys having a sniff helps like you said. I'm convinced we turned the corner with introductions first time when Ed lost the scent of the rescue place and picked up our scent of home instead. So fingers crossed it will be easier this time SB xxx


----------



## Summercat

I think with your boys ages and Fred being so young it should be smooth.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> That's what I was thinking too  my boys know the fosters are in the spare room and have been sniffing under the door as well as through the barrier when I open the room up in the days xx By the time adoption comes around, the kittens end up smelling of our home anyway plus the boys having a sniff helps like you said. I'm convinced we turned the corner with introductions first time when Ed lost the scent of the rescue place and picked up our scent of home instead. So fingers crossed it will be easier this time SB xxx


Hun I really don't think you will have problems with intros! It's going to be fine. xxx
Good luck today at the Vets! ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Hun I really don't think you will have problems with intros! It's going to be fine. xxx
> Good luck today at the Vets! ❤❤


Thank you xxx


----------



## lullabydream

I know CP have to be fair and square so home visit I do get and I am sure it's only ticking a box to say yes we followed procedure.

However wouldn't you be really upset that as a foster carer that you got refused! I know with kittens that they are happy you have the safe room etc but surely they could reach out to you if necessary for an adult if really needed say for post op care. If they were really struggling. Again yes a safe room needed but if you are good enough to house the weak and needy why not the any cat!

Just my ramblings and I know it makes CP a good gold standard rescue and am sure all foster carers are accepted!

Looking forward to see Fred grow. Not going to lie, will miss, bossy boots Annie though!


----------



## Soozi

lullabydream said:


> I know CP have to be fair and square so home visit I do get and I am sure it's only ticking a box to say yes we followed procedure.
> 
> However wouldn't you be really upset that as a foster carer that you got refused! I know with kittens that they are happy you have the safe room etc but surely they could reach out to you if necessary for an adult if really needed say for post op care. If they were really struggling. Again yes a safe room needed but if you are good enough to house the weak and needy why not the any cat!
> 
> Just my ramblings and I know it makes CP a good gold standard rescue and am sure all foster carers are accepted!
> 
> Looking forward to see Fred grow. Not going to lie, will miss, bossy boots Annie though!


Hun I'm not quite sure what you mean in your post! I'm a bit slow!


----------



## Clairabella

Ladies,

Not much of an update today. I slept like a baby and woke up late. I still feel like I could sleep on a chickens lip lol. 

I’ve got up, cleaned downstairs, done all my duties lol and now I’m laying on the bed, before getting ready for this afternoon’s appointment. 

Little ones are fine  no more diarrhoea. No more vomiting. So I think they will be having their jabs aswell as a little check up. Providing everything goes well then CP intend to advertise for adoption next week. After Monday.

So that’s currently where we are at  

When I wake up I’ll try and get some pics xx 

Hope everyone is okay ❤


----------



## Clairabella

@lullabydream - I know :Arghh Me too. Ive honestly thought about keeping her every day. They are so lovely together. I know they'll be fine apart too but together they are so cute. I've priced up insurance and everything to see if there's any way I can have her too but I can't. It's gonna be a stretch anyway until Oct time but as it is only for a short while I've told myself i'll Just manage. Two is gonna be way too much. I really don't want her either but I feel like my hands are tied xx


----------



## Clairabella

Especially when they love each other this much ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Look how very pretty Miss Annie is ❤


----------



## lullabydream

Am sure Fred will snuggle to another of his big brothers soon enough. Or just carry on snuggling his humans!

Annie surely must be snapped up in no time! She's absolutely adorable. Although all of them have been


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Fingers crossed home check with Freedie coming your way. Annie will have no issue finding a new home so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Clairabella

lullabydream said:


> Am sure Fred will snuggle to another of his big brothers soon enough. Or just carry on snuggling his humans!
> 
> Annie surely must be snapped up in no time! She's absolutely adorable. Although all of them have been


Thank you ❤ They have all been scrumptious, you're right  Just want to kiss all their faces off :Kiss lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Any purrs from Freddie yet hun? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Any purrs from Freddie yet hun? xxx


Amy said that she did today but I'm not sure xx i was sleeping, she woke before me. I'm trying all ways to get him to lol. Annie is purring more and more with us now  she must be feeling more relaxed and comfortable with us as the days go on. Fred is making us earn it I think lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Amy said that she did today but I'm not sure xx i was sleeping, she woke before me. I'm trying all ways to get him to lol. Annie is purring more and more with us now  she must be feeling more relaxed and comfortable with us as the days go on. Fred is making us earn it I think lol xx


Liddy didn't purr when we first got her it was a month before she purred or even meowed! And she was nearly a year old! Lol! Now she will purr when you just talk to her! Lol And has various different meows for different requests! Lol


----------



## Summercat

Gorgeous babes, the classic/marbled tabby pattern is my favorite.


----------



## Clairabella

Let us out!!!


----------



## Soozi

Are you just going or are you back Hun? ❤❤


----------



## Summercat

Good luck! Do you tell today you want to keep Fred?


----------



## Summercat

Ah good point by @Soozi :Shy


----------



## Clairabella

Just going @Soozi

I've asked CP can I adopt @Summercat xxx


----------



## Clairabella

All done ladies  xxx 

Microchipped and jabbed. They are not happy bunnies lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> All done ladies  xxx
> 
> Microchipped and jabbed. They are not happy bunnies lol xx


Awwww they will be out of sorts for a bit! Did they squeal with the microchip?


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awwww they will be out of sorts for a bit! Did they squeal with the microchip?


They did :-(

Especially miss Annie, bless her xx gonna lay on the bed with them once I've unpacked the shopping. Cuddle time xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Liddy didn't purr when we first got her it was a month before she purred or even meowed! And she was nearly a year old! Lol! Now she will purr when you just talk to her! Lol And has various different meows for different requests! Lol


I bet it was a lush feeling when Liddy eventually purred xx I can't wait to hear Freddie purr. I feel like he's unhappy or he doesn't like us coz he won't purr lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I bet it was a lush feeling when Liddy eventually purred xx I can't wait to hear Freddie purr. I feel like he's unhappy or he doesn't like us coz he won't purr lol xx


Not at all hun he just hasn't realised he can! Lol!  He might actually have a soft purr! Watch out for his little body vibrating sometimes you see that rather than hearing it. If that makes sense.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Not at all hun he just hasn't realised he can! Lol!  He might actually have a soft purr! Watch out for his little body vibrating sometimes you see that rather than hearing it. If that makes sense.


Thank god it's not me lol. I'll look out for that too love, thank you ❤

My head is splitting :,-( we had a little teeny tiny scare at the vets and now it has sparked off a headache xx

Basically vet was listening in on their hearts/lungs and checked Freddie - all ok. Got to Annie and then was taking ages. Then asked for Freddie back and checked him again. Then back to Annie. My heart was literally ok my mouth. Trying to hold it together and also be calm. Inside I was crumbling. I don't handle stressful situations very well anymore although I'd put mysel thru any stress ten times over just to be able to help take care of these babies ❤❤ Xx what's that saying, the highs are so worth the lows. That's how I feel xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank god it's not me lol. I'll look out for that too love, thank you ❤
> 
> My head is splitting :,-( we had a little teeny tiny scare at the vets and now it has sparked off a headache xx
> 
> Basically vet was listening in on their hearts/lungs and checked Freddie - all ok. Got to Annie and then was taking ages. Then asked for Freddie back and checked him again. Then back to Annie. My heart was literally ok my mouth. Trying to hold it together and also be calm. Inside I was crumbling. I don't handle stressful situations very well anymore although I'd put mysel thru any stress ten times over just to be able to help take care of these babies ❤❤ Xx what's that saying, the highs are so worth the lows. That's how I feel xx


Hun I'm the same! Can't handle stress when it comes to My cat. So Annie was ok. I'm sure the highs will outweigh the lows.


----------



## Clairabella

Yea love she’s fine  I said to him after that I thought something was wrong then when you asked for Freddie back and checked again. He said he couldn’t hear clearly with Annie. 

They both had the all clear though and had their jabs etc as meant to and he said he said they look in good health. I told him about vomiting the worms and the dire rear with worms. He acknowledged it but wasn’t bothered by it at all  so nothing needed there. They are all set for their adoptions


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Hun I'm the same! Can't handle stress when it comes to My cat. So Annie was ok. I'm sure the highs will outweigh the lows.


@Soozi - I know random but out of curiosity why doesn't Freddie know how to purr? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mr FOF is so sore after the vets. Gutted :-(


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Freddie Owl Face  Hopefully you will all have a good sleep and wake up feeling better in the morning. Sleep well baby boy and Miss Bossy Boots xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Freddie Owl Face  Hopefully you will all have a good sleep and wake up feeling better in the morning. Sleep well baby boy and Miss Bossy Boots xx


Thank you Mrs F. Hate seeing him wince and meow in pain. That's the only good thing, by the morning he will be better  xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Mr FOF is so sore after the vets. Gutted :-(


Where is he sore hun? Neither of them will feel that great for 24 hours hun their little immune systems have to work very hard to fight the vaccination. They should both be fine by tomorrow hun don't worry. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Where is he sore hun? Neither of them will feel that great for 24 hours hun their little immune systems have to work very hard to fight the vaccination. They should both be fine by tomorrow hun don't worry. xxx


The soreness is across the injection site and at the back of the neck/shoulder part where he had his chip. Poor baby. I'm not freaking out this time but it's horrible knowing he's clearly in pain/discomfort xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> The soreness is across the injection site and where he had the back of the neck/shoulder part where he had his chip. Poor baby. I'm not freaking out this time but it's horrible knowing he's clearly in pain/discomfort xx


Honestly hun he will forget all about it tomorrow! They will both sleep it off. I remember Liddy really letting out a screech when they did her chip!


----------



## Clairabella

Guess what, when I was at the vet a man brought another CP cat in but long story short it was a Burmese cat. A beautiful black fluffy girl. She lived in the same street but basically abandoned by owner who had multiple pets and children! He said she’s known to buy expensive cats and abandons them :-( so sad but in safe hands now and she was beeaauutiful bless her xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Honestly hun he will forget all about it tomorrow! They will both sleep it off. I remember Liddy really letting out a screech when they did her chip!


They are horrible thing Soozi aren't they :-( so chunky going into their little skin. Was Liddy ok after love? Xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> They are horrible thing Soozi aren't they :-( so chunky going into their little skin. Was Liddy ok after love? Xx


I couldn't believe the size of the needle thing they use! Yes she was fine but she was nearly a year old not a tiny baby.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Soozi said:


> I couldn't believe the size of the needle thing they use! Yes she was fine but she was nearly a year old not a tiny baby.


They usually chip them during the neutering operation, that's why they call it "chip and snip"


----------



## Soozi

Treaclesmum said:


> They usually chip them during the neutering operation, that's why they call it "chip and snip"


Liddy strangely enough had been neutered when my friend rescued her. we had a ultra sound scan to check but whoever abandoned her hadn't had her chipped. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Treaclesmum said:


> They usually chip them during the neutering operation, that's why they call it "chip and snip"


Funny you should say that, mine were chipped during neutering. Penny hadn't dropped though until u just said. This is the first time I've known of microchipping outside of neutering actually xx


----------



## huckybuck

Wow I missed 2 days!!!

Ticks eek!
Worms oh no!!
Dire rear, vomiting, poor babies!!
Sputum pots - I’m going to be sick!!!

Better kitties, all jabbed and chipped that’s great. They will feel ok tomorrow. 

Did you know that around 1 in 10 cats have silent purrs. Huck and Little H both do. I was really worried with Huck in case he wasn’t happy or there was something wrong as I’d never had a cat who didn’t purr. But then I read up and realised he does actually do it you just can’t hear it. He vibrates and his breathing is heavier. Little H is exactly the same!! 

Glad all is well xx


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Funny you should say that, mine were chipped during neutering. Penny hadn't dropped though until u just said. This is the first time I've known of microchipping outside of neutering actually xx


All mine have been chipped at the same time they had second vaccines. All squealed, all ok afterwards. All netwired at a later date.


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Wow I missed 2 days!!!
> 
> Ticks eek!
> Worms oh no!!
> Dire rear, vomiting, poor babies!!
> Sputum pots - I'm going to be sick!!!
> 
> Better kitties, all jabbed and chipped that's great. They will feel ok tomorrow.
> 
> Did you know that around 1 in 10 cats have silent purrs. Huck and Little H both do. I was really worried with Huck in case he wasn't happy or there was something wrong as I'd never had a cat who didn't purr. But then I read up and realised he does actually do it you just can't hear it. He vibrates and his breathing is heavier. Little H is exactly the same!!
> 
> Glad all is well xx


Thanks HB. And where have you been? 2 days away just isn't acceptable lol.

I thought of you actually when I had the do toileting duty. I very nearly took a pic for your poo thread but then stopped myself as I thought it may be a step too far lol.

The worms in the vom was worse :Vomit and now i'm over the initial shock of it, there was something quite satisfying about removing the tick with the magic tool lol. I actually think that I prefer them to flea's coz with the fleas when you see one, you know there's gonna be more. With the ticks once it's out thats it, unless u find another lol.

I didn't know about the silent purrs, not until @Soozi said earlier. I'm gonna have a read on google about it  I'm the same as you though, I've convinced myself he isn't happy. Not so bad now I know it's normal/to be expected.

I'll watch out for the body vibrating- I'm 100% sure he hasn't done that either. At least now I know to watch for it  xx


----------



## catzz

My Kiera has a silent purr too. I put my finger very gently on her throat a can feel the vibrations. Her mum however has a very loud purr, usually right in my ear at 6am. Kiera also "chatters" a lot, usually at birds but she will chatter at me if I chatter at her. We have these ongoing "quacking" conversations. No idea what she's on about!


----------



## spotty cats

Clairabella said:


> it was a Burmese cat. A beautiful black fluffy girl


Burmese are shorthair and don't come in black.
But wonderful she's in safe hands now.


----------



## Soozi

Morning all! How’s our two little angels today! Feeling better after their ordeal? 
❤❤


----------



## Rufus15

spotty cats said:


> Burmese are shorthair and don't come in black.
> But wonderful she's in safe hands now.


Was just about to say the same thing 

Burmese are odd looking things I think, quite grumpy looking.

@Clairabella is it not a bit mad that you have to have a home check? Surely if you're an approved foster for them then they know your set up and shouldn't have any concerns?


----------



## Clairabella

spotty cats said:


> Burmese are shorthair and don't come in black.
> But wonderful she's in safe hands now.


Owner must've got it wrong then coz he definitely told me Burmese and it was definitely black.


----------



## Clairabella

Rufus15 said:


> Was just about to say the same thing
> 
> Burmese are odd looking things I think, quite grumpy looking.
> 
> @Clairabella is it not a bit mad that you have to have a home check? Surely if you're an approved foster for them then they know your set up and shouldn't have any concerns?


Probably just a tick box isn't it.


----------



## Clairabella

It was this


----------



## Clairabella

That exact looking one


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> That exact looking one


Definitely Burmese then, but the Burmese colour restriction gene changes the black to brown. There is a black cat with Burmese type. That is called Bombay and is classed as an Asian.


----------



## Clairabella

spotty cats said:


> Burmese are shorthair and don't come in black.
> But wonderful she's in safe hands now.


I didn't mean long hair. I just meant fluffy. I didn't realise they meant the same thing sorry. But he is definitely like the pic below and definitely fluffy looking like in the pic I just attached


----------



## Rufus15

Clairabella said:


> It was this
> 
> View attachment 363926


That's brown, or seal  Never heard them being described as fluffy, but I think that always makes me think of longerhaired cats. Just goes to show how easy it is to misunderstand online!


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> Definitely Burmese then, but the Burmese colour restriction gene changes the black to brown. There is a black cat with Burmese type. That is called Bombay and is classed as an Asian.


Thank you @QOTN - it was in a black canvas hold-all type carrier so I can't be 100% but it was fluffy and he definitely was the one above xx I wouldn't have said long haired but definitely fluffy. I'm sure CP would've checked it out though seems it all went through them so I had no reason to disbelieve him. Plus I've never seen one before xx


----------



## Clairabella

Rufus15 said:


> That's brown, or seal  Never heard them being described as fluffy, but I think that always makes me think of longerhaired cats. Just goes to show how easy it is to misunderstand online!


Well to me long haired would've been like Long haired. This was just fluffy.


----------



## Clairabella

Rufus15 said:


> That's brown, or seal  Never heard them being described as fluffy, but I think that always makes me think of longerhaired cats. Just goes to show how easy it is to misunderstand online!


I didn't misunderstand -
Fluffy meant fluffy to me and that's what I meant xx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> I didn't misunderstand -
> Fluffy meant fluffy to me and that's what I meant xx


It all depends what you are comparing. Burmese are definitely fluffy compared to my orientals!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Fluffy floofy flooster cats the lot of them


----------



## Clairabella

Agreed @QOTN but Actually don't even know why it's worth pointing it out if I'm honest. Made me feel a bit of a gomme to be fair but just to clarify I have no reason to lie. I just repeated what the owner told me was a Burmese cat. Adopted through CP and had no reason to disbelieve him given the fact I've never seen one before so I'm oblivious anyway and just trusted what he said and also described what I saw xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Or is it a bear
Debateable


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Or is it a bear
> Debateable


It looked a bit like this :Bear

:Hilarious


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Agreed @QOTN but Actually don't even know why it's worth pointing it out if I'm honest. Made me feel a bit of a gomme to be fair but just to clarify I have no reason to lie. I just repeated what the owner told me was a Burmese cat. Adopted through CP and had no reason to disbelieve him given the fact I've never seen one before so I'm obvious anyway just trusted what he said and also described what I saw xx


It can hardly be called a technical term so perfectly acceptable to use the word.



Whompingwillow said:


> Fluffy floofy flooster cats the lot of them





Whompingwillow said:


> Or is it a bear
> Debateable


Trust WW to clarify the situation!


----------



## Trixie1

So glad we cleared that up!! It’s a baby fluffy baby brownish black bear!!


----------



## Clairabella

catzz said:


> My Kiera has a silent purr too. I put my finger very gently on her throat a can feel the vibrations. Her mum however has a very loud purr, usually right in my ear at 6am. Kiera also "chatters" a lot, usually at birds but she will chatter at me if I chatter at her. We have these ongoing "quacking" conversations. No idea what she's on about!


:Hilarious

That's cute. I'll have a gentle feel by his throat and see if perhaps that's the same as Kiera. I'm dying for him to purr


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> So glad we cleared that up!! It's a baby fluffy baby brownish black bear!!


In a brownish/black carrier lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> So glad we cleared that up!! It's a baby fluffy baby brownish black bear!!


And I wouldn't have said baby coz it was quite a big cat so I think grown up :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Morning all! How's our two little angels today! Feeling better after their ordeal?
> ❤❤


@Soozi - the little superstars are fab this morning love, thanks ❤ Normal service has resumed  and Freddie isn't uncomfortable now  xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad that Freddie Owl Face and Miss Bossy Boots are back to normal  

Now. Tell me. Now the worms and the icky tummy has settled, is it time for a bath yet :Hilarious :Hilarious :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> So glad that Freddie Owl Face and Miss Bossy Boots are back to normal
> 
> Now. Tell me. Now the worms and the icky tummy has settled, is it time for a bath yet :Hilarious :Hilarious :Kiss


:Hilarious

I'm afraid not, Mrs F but I live in hope that the next lot will need one lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

He’s Mr TOF (Tawny owl face) and she’s Miss Annie Boleyn  HRH Queen of gingers lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

He’s Mr TOF (Tawny owl face) and she’s Miss Annie Boleyn  HRH Queen of gingers lol xx


----------



## lullabydream

Clairabella said:


> He's Mr TOF (Tawny owl face) and she's Miss Annie Boleyn  HRH Queen of gingers lol xx


Should be Queen Elizabeth then my mind thinks Blackadder...if you get a real ragamuffin he needs to be Baldrick!!!

See am getting lost in this name malarky..am rubbish at choosing names by the way. If names don't come to us straight away then it takes days in this household!

Glad it's business as usual this morning. Did wonder if they would still feel a bit out of it today so glad everything is fine. My Yorkie was completely zonked after his booster last month and it lasted 24 hours. It was honestly like a clock..time of his booster came the following day and all his lethargy had gone! Quite liked it personally he's a busy little man as a rule so to have him sleeping just a bit more knowing it was just due to the vaccination was fine by me. Not that I got much peace with a vomiting lurcher at the time but that's life!


----------



## Clairabella

I haven't put any pics on today. The weather is yuck here. We've had a day of cwtches and chillin 

Hearing the rain against the window just makes me so grateful and happy that these babies are not outside. They are safe now and dry.
No more trying to hide from the rain ❤❤










And Annie is way too tough to need a fleecy blanket :Hilarious but will lay with us and loves a fuss no matter how tough she might think she is lol










❤❤❤


----------



## Soozi

Awww look at them! Makes your heart melt! freddie looks like he’s smiling and Annie is just a picture. Safe and sound and very happy. ❤❤


----------



## Soozi

Have you tried tummy rubs yet hun? Lol!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww look at them! Makes your heart melt! freddie looks like he's smiling and Annie is just a picture. Safe and sound and very happy. ❤❤


She looks neglected without her blanket lol. But if I lay her on one she will get up and walk off. Just to clear that up before u all nominate me for worst foster Mamma in the world award lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Have you tried tummy rubs yet hun? Lol!


I have  and nothing. He's making me really work for it lol xx


----------



## Soozi

I remember the first day you got her she wasn’t interested in the cosy bed! Liddy will often lay on the floor by my feet than use her beds! Her choice Lovi so don’t worry about it! As she gets a little older she will probably love a cosy bed or blanket but let’s face it it’s not something she’s used to.
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

HE HAS PURRED :Kiss


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> HE HAS PURRED :Kiss


Yay!!!! Is it loud? ❤❤


----------



## huckybuck

Hurrah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Yay!!!! Is it loud? ❤❤


It was love yes  so chuffed. Clear as day, started off quiet and then when he realised he knew what he do he started to show off and sounded like a little lawnmower :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Hurrah!!!!!!!!!


Feel like I've waited forever to hear him ❤


----------



## Summercat




----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


>


Thank god he likes us ❤


----------



## Summercat

Of course he does :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Thank god he likes us ❤


Never in doubt


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you xx


----------



## LJC675

woohoo, bet your heart melted.


----------



## ChaosCat

So he has adopted you for sure, that’s very good news.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> So he has adopted you for sure, that's very good news.


:Hilarious

What can I say Cc - I'm a soft touch and he knows it! Lol.

I think he was playing mind games with me and now he knows there's just over 24hrs until adoption day, he thought he had best give in - to avoid being put on Facebook :Hilarious

Gonna have me wrapped around his little paws forever now lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> HE HAS PURRED :Kiss


Hoooooraayy!!!! x


----------



## Clairabella

LJC675 said:


> woohoo, bet your heart melted.


I've tried all ways to get him to purr. I thought one of two things - either he wasn't purring coz he didn't like us or that he was missing the outdoors and the life he came from. It didn't bother me at first but then we got to about two days in and I realised he hadn't purred - my heart sank! but to finally hear it was worth the wait ❤ Melted me. It doesn't take a lot in all fairness as I love them all lol but It's lush to think that he's now happy xx


----------



## SbanR

Yippee! And now he knows how to get you to knuckle under


----------



## Clairabella

Sunday Funday :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Those two are really gorgeous!


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Those two are really gorgeous!


They said thank you  xx

Agreed, Cc, they really are beautiful in every way ❤ Xx


----------



## Soozi

Oh I just can’t get enough of them! Just beautiful! 
I still miss Teddy. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

King of the castle ❤


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> King of the castle ❤
> 
> View attachment 364122


I can totally! 100%! without doubt! understand why you want to adopt him hun. ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh I just can't get enough of them! Just beautiful!
> I still miss Teddy. xxx


Me too @Soozi - it's lovely to compare the differences the between them and I was only thinking yesterday that I miss his lovely little personality. So confident for a little guy and was brought in all by himself. He'd bounce towards me when i'd go in the foster room evey time without fail. I wish I had updates xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Me too @Soozi - it's lovely to compare the differences the between them and I was only thinking yesterday that I miss his lovely little personality. So confident for a little guy and was brought in all by himself. He'd bounce towards me when i'd go in the foster room evey time without fail. I wish I had updates xx


Looks like we both need to let go! I know he's happy tho!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I can totally! 100%! without doubt! understand why you want to adopt him hun. ❤


I still can't seem to get a picture which shows how captivating his features are. Even the vet commented about how lovely his features were. Never had that before with my own or with my fosters xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Looks like we both need to let go! I know he's happy tho!


Letting go has been the hardest thing ever  Even now I'm still stalking cat protection Facebook pages trying find out how my first babies are doing or where they are :Arghh xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Anyone know how I upload videos please coz I have one of Miss Annie I want to add to here  xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Anyone know how I upload videos please coz I have one of Miss Annie I want to add to here  xx


Upload it on youtube first?


----------



## Clairabella

How do I do that? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Can you give me idiots guide please lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Can you give me idiots guide please lol xx


Don't worry @huckybuck did that for me some months ago thats how I know
Get a youtube account. Click on the video thing. Pressupload video, chose your video. Wait. Copy and paste the link here. Simples


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you xx I typed it in google and pressed a couple of 'ok' s and a couple of 'Done''s and tah dah:

I give you Miss Annie ❤

Hopefully this works


----------



## Whompingwillow

Ok fine


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Ok fine
> View attachment 364124


:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xx I typed it in google and pressed a couple of 'ok' s and a couple of 'Done''s and tah dah:
> 
> I give you Miss Annie ❤
> 
> Hopefully this works


I think you have it on private video you have to change it so that its public


----------



## Clairabella

Fumes 

Let me try lol


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Clairabella

Now?

https://www.youtube.com/upload


----------



## Clairabella

3rd time lucky perhaps :Banghead


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> 3rd time lucky perhaps :Banghead


It worked  how cute. Wild!


----------



## Trixie1

It worked!! Well done great video of little Annie! she’s soooooo cute! x


----------



## Soozi

Both worked for me! Cute! xxx❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Both worked for me! Cute! xxx❤


Yay


----------



## Whompingwillow

It didnt earlier, I swear it haha


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwwww, you are lush, baby girl


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awwwww, you are lush, baby girl


I don't want her to goooo:Arghh


----------



## ChaosCat

She is a confident little lady. Her namesake here is quite proud of her.
Do you have a timeline concerning those two now?


----------



## ebonycat

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xx I typed it in google and pressed a couple of 'ok' s and a couple of 'Done''s and tah dah:
> 
> I give you Miss Annie ❤
> 
> Hopefully this works


Aww Annie is so adorable x


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> She is a confident little lady. Her namesake here is quite proud of her.
> Do you have a timeline concerning those two now?


As of today they are ready for adoption  Annie will be advertised as of today xx


----------



## Soozi

She’ll get snapped up! After getting so much love and attention from you I hope they all go to lovely homes. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mirror Mirror on the door who's the fairest of them all 

You are Miss Annie ❤


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I take it you can't part the two until Annie is adopted and you get the yes for you able to introduce to your boys.


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
She is lovely


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I take it you can't part the two until Annie is adopted and you get the yes for you able to introduce to your boys.


Yep that's exactly it xx although CP lady did say that I could go ahead and do small introductions with Fred and my pair from today but not separate Annie from Freddie permanently until she has been adopted xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> She is lovely


Thank you xx just sent her pics across ready to go on CP Facebook page which will literally be any time from now :-( I'm gutted but never mind xxx


----------



## Summercat

It is a beautiful pic. 
Hopefully the next adopters will be more chatty in their updates.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> It is a beautiful pic.
> Hopefully the next adopters will be more chatty in their updates.


Yes! Definitely. Hope so too SC xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

At least Freddie owlface is staying with you and will have full run of the house with your boys.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> At least Freddie owlface is staying with you and will have full run of the house with your boys.


I think he'll sort the boys out lol he's a confident little man ❤ Xx

Here we go, you'll have days of me whining about introductions now lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Here's Owl face - just chillin whilst his sister is busy posing lol


----------



## Summercat

So cute:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Soozi

I think Annie will be into everything when she goes to her new home! A little minx that one! ❤
Freddie seems more laid back! Probably happy with the thought that he’s staying put! ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Miss Annie is officially available for adoption :Kiss

She’s on the CP page now :Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I think Annie will be into everything when she goes to her new home! A little minx that one! ❤
> Freddie seems more laid back! Probably happy with the thought that he's staying put! ❤


Or happy that he's not gonna be a pushover to her anymore


----------



## Clairabella

Time for Freddie to meet his BIIIG brothers


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Time for Freddie to meet his BIIIG brothers
> 
> View attachment 364216
> 
> 
> View attachment 364217


Oh hun that's an excellent start! How lovely! ❤❤


----------



## ChaosCat

Now that does look promising! What a difference in size there is between those two!


----------



## Clairabella

I know lol I was laughing but Freddie is so confident you would think he was ten times bigger than the boys the way he bounces around. I’m lucky that they have been sniffing through the barrier (I put this up to open the door and not to risk escapees lol) , they’ve been watching each other and come close enough to sniff before now. The boys are well aware that the fosters are in the room they see me go in and out and can smell them. Lucky thing is the fosters smell of my house now and will smell like the boys so they have that sort of familiarity too and I swear that is the point where my boys accepted each other before - it was when Ed lost his smell from the rescue and started to smell like home xx

Fingers crossed this continues ladies xx


----------



## Clairabella

And Miss Annie is reserved. I don’t know details yet but saw on Facebook page that she is reserved xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I know lol I was laughing but Freddie is so confident you would think he was ten times bigger than the boys the way he bounces around. I'm lucky that they have been sniffing through the barrier (I put this up to open the door and not to risk escapees lol) , they've been watching each other and come close enough to sniff before now. The boys are well aware that the fosters are in the room they see me go in and out and can smell them. Lucky thing is the fosters smell of my house now and will smell like the boys so they have that sort of familiarity too and I swear that is the point where my boys accepted each other before - it was when Ed lost his smell from the rescue and started to smell like home xx
> 
> Fingers crossed this continues ladies xx


I truly think you won't have any problem lovi! All the cats smell of you and your home! Don't mean you smell tho!!!! Rofl! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I truly think you won't have any problem lovi! All the cats smell of you and your home! Don't mean you smell tho!!!! Rofl! :Hilarious:Hilarious


:Hilarious

Its ok @Soozi. I didn't take it that way lol  xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Glad Annie is reserved. Makes it easier for your Freddie to become your trio of lads. has Freddie met the other boy?


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Glad Annie is reserved. Makes it easier for your Freddie to become your trio of lads. has Freddie met the other boy?


Yes love. Fred has met Ed too but they were the only pics I got this afternoon coz by the time I thought 'pics' Ed had deserted us xx


----------



## Soozi

Annie is reserved?!?!??? I missed that!


----------



## Summercat

Wow that was super quick like little Boris. I wonder if people stalk the page waiting for a color they like to pop up.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Does make you wonder lol.


----------



## Clairabella

If I could screenshot the post I would show you. I can’t fit the full post in though but she had been reserved within an hour of the post going on xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> If I could screenshot the post I would show you. I can't fit the full post in though but she had been reserved within an hour of the post going on xx


Not surprising really tho is it! ❤


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> Wow that was super quick like little Boris. I wonder if people stalk the page waiting for a color they like to pop up.


I think they do hun!


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Mirror Mirror on the door who's the fairest of them all
> 
> You are Miss Annie ❤
> 
> View attachment 364199


She really is gorgeous! Whoever gets her is so lucky!! xx wish I could have her!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

is this Annie on cats Protection


----------



## ChaosCat

She does look confident in that pic!


----------



## Soozi

That is deffo her! Awww!


----------



## Clairabella

A girl too  if I remember rightly I think she was reserved quicker than Boris was


Soozi said:


> I think they do hun!


It's a very active page. 9/10 times both kittens and cats are reserved very quickly. Which kind of contradicts what happened with my first babies. Even their colouring taken into consideration, I've seen kittens similar to them be reserved and even since they have been transferred there has been adoptions of kittens with similar colouring so it doesn't make sense. All the adverts they put up seem to be snapped up so I don't know why my first babies were different and had to go far away :-( admittedly they said the shelter didn't have many kittens and I can see how moving them was freeing up spaces in this area but don't understand why no one reserved them on such an active page xx


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> View attachment 364240
> is this Annie on cats Protection


That's her  couldn't fit the comments into the screenshot though xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Yep not enough room on there to do it.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> She does look confident in that pic!


I always panic when the CP woman asks for a pic coz I never know what they want. They seem to prefer pics of the kittens in the home environment, playing etc.

The rescue which I got Ed from they would advertise with like modelling shots. I'll show you now  but long story short I sent similar for my first litter but they didn't use them.

I think it's quite a good pic of her though. With her arms folded like the boss that she is lol. It was hard to get a pic of her she doesn't sit still long enough lol xx

This is Ed's pic when he was advertised - different rescue but all kittens advertised like this.


----------



## Summercat

What a cutie


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> What a cutie


Thank you. Then he grew up  and lost all his fluffy fuzzy cute baby fur and is now Ed the feral one lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Just me and our tom tat playing a game of chase the feather  Bit of brotherly bonding :Cat :Cat










The other one isn't interested 










But we did have a moment of closeness at the bottom of the slaves bed.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So cool to see all your boys together.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> So cool to see all your boys together.


Thank you  i can't wait for little one to find his way around here with the other two ❤ Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Hopefully not boring you all yet. I was thinking about taking a break after this adoption coz I don’t want to over-do it and annoy you all lol xx


----------



## Summercat

Do you mean from fostering or the thread or CC?


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Do you mean from fostering or the thread or CC?


From the thread SC I think. I don't know if it's too much now and a bit boring xx


----------



## Summercat

Not to me 

It has gotten many pages, which may look too much for new readers.
Maybe start a new one when you get new fosters?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> From the thread SC I think. I don't know if it's too much now and a bit boring xx


Never boring you numpty. We all love it!


----------



## Clairabella

I think my own worst enemy sometimes and chronic over thinker lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Never boring you numpty. We all love it!


----------



## Clairabella

I don’t even mind if just one person reads it, I’m not after a fun club but just don’t want to be annoying either lol xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

No don’t take a break won’t to see Pictures of new fosters and how Freddie owl gets on with brothers.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Just me and our tom tat playing a game of chase the feather  Bit of brotherly bonding :Cat :Cat
> 
> View attachment 364277
> 
> 
> The other one isn't interested
> 
> View attachment 364278
> 
> 
> But we did have a moment of closeness at the bottom of the slaves bed.
> 
> View attachment 364279


I'm so pleased that it's going so well! Feeling a bit emotional! Lol! Get a grip woman! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Ok i’ll Keep spamming lol. But if I do then please feel free to tell me but be nice about it so I don’t convince myself the world hates me lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> I think my own worst enemy sometimes and chronic over thinker lol xx


Sometimes I really start to bore myself also! And make myself anxious too. 








You are never annoying though dont stop posting because of those spiralling thoughts


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> From the thread SC I think. I don't know if it's too much now and a bit boring xx


WHAT! It's one of the threads that gets me login in everyday! xxx:Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Sometimes I really start to bore myself also! And make myself anxious too.
> View attachment 364287
> 
> You are never annoying though dont stop posting because of those spiralling thoughts


Thank you xx did u just draw that lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> WHAT! It's one of the threads that gets me login in everyday! xxx:Kiss


@Soozi - You would win number one fan award without a doubt love lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xx did u just draw that lol xx


No its by someone called hyperboleandahalf 
Here you go http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/ I like her a lot!


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> No its by someone called hyperboleandahalf


:Hilarious

What kind of a stupid name is that  lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> What kind of a stupid name is that  lol xx


Haha but check out her blog, I think you will enjoy it as much as I do, I think she is brilliant


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Haha but check out her blog, I think you will enjoy it as much as I do, I think she is brilliant


Omg don't even tell me, it is an actual name and I just said that lol. I thought u was pulling my name.

I will google her  xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Omg don't even tell me, it is an actual name and I just said that lol. I thought u was pulling my name.
> 
> I will google her  xx


I edited with the link!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I love coming in to read this thread every day. Love how your kitten fosters and the story of Freddie owl.


----------



## LJC675

Oh, no, don't stop the thread. We love it, definitely not spam. Keep it up.
If anyone can't be bothered with it then they don't have to click on it and read it. The rest of us choose to.


----------



## ChaosCat

@Clairabella You actually threatened to discontinue reporting here? What have we done to deserve that?
I promise to be a good girl if you continue- well, as good as I manage.

Seriously, it's exactly as @LJC675 said: Those who aren't interested don't need to read.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Errrrm, no more pictures of Freddie Owl Face? I think NOT thank you very much. Please don’t stop posting. Maybe a new thread for your boys and continue this for your adoptions? Or all on here, I don’t mind where to be fair, as long as it carries on


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Please don't stop posting. Create new threads if you like as @Mrs Funkin mentioned.


----------



## Clairabella

Bonjour amigos 

You’s have all twisted my arm and now that I’m not feeling hormonal and sensitive I will continue to report to duty as you demand 

I shall be back - I just need to feed the fosters and the boys before they call the RSPCA on me


----------



## Clairabella

Today I need to crack on with bringing owl face out into the wilderness  Sooner he’s out of captivity and running between my legs to trip me over the better! So I can make way for the next beauties ❤

And Miss Annie will be having a hair brush and a general pamper day to make sure she looks amaze for her new mummy :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Freddy owl will do well in less than no time- the big boys were so chilled about him.
So Miss Annie has got a wellness appointment in a beauty parlour? She is very young for that sort of thing.


----------



## Clairabella

Oh you know Cc, just a bit of a brush, a bit of a clean around the eyes, check the feets and paws and claws 

Maybe a bit of nail polish :Kiss like this:










She's such a baby princessa ummy1


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Oh you know Cc, just a bit of a brush, a bit of a clean around the eyes, check the feets and paws and claws
> 
> Maybe a bit of nail polish :Kiss like this:
> 
> View attachment 364330
> 
> 
> She's such a baby princessa ummy1


My sister would do that to a cat genuinely... its a good thing she doesnt have one. She was trying to convince me to pierce mojos ears. When I said it would rip out when he cleans himself it went right over her head


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Oh you know Cc, just a bit of a brush, a bit of a clean around the eyes, check the feets and paws and claws
> 
> Maybe a bit of nail polish :Kiss like this:
> 
> View attachment 364330
> 
> 
> She's such a baby princessa ummy1


:Wideyed
So glad that pink doesn't go with ginger!


----------



## Summercat

I think those might be stick/clip on nail covers. Have not used any but have seen them in pet shops. 
I did know a lady when I was a child who used to paint her mini poodles nails with polish.

Please post a pic of Annie girl post beauty regime.:Cat


----------



## Soozi

Whompingwillow said:


> My sister would do that to a cat genuinely... its a good thing she doesnt have one. She was trying to convince me to pierce mojos ears. When I said it would rip out when he cleans himself it went right over her head


I will admit to buying Liddy fancy collars and charms!


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> I think those might be stick/clip on nail covers. Have not used any but have seen them in pet shops.
> I did know a lady when I was a child who used to paint her mini poodles nails with polish.
> 
> Please post a pic of Annie girl post beauty regime.:Cat


Omg, are they stick ons :-/

She's beautiful as it is and luckily doesn't need them lol. I don't know what to make of those nail things. I'm undecided if I think it's wrong or not lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

@Soozi has someone been on a liking rampage this morning?  Xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
I don't know for sure if they are clip ons in the pic but when I was looking for the feliway diffuser I saw a bunch of clip ones in the pet shop and have seen them online. 
I am not sure if they are meant to be a fashion statement, prevent scratching or both. 
Biggles is lucky I am not fashion conscious and I clip his nails


----------



## Soozi

I’m a nice girl I am! Lol! 
:Angelic


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I'm a nice girl I am! Lol!
> :Angelic


Had about 2000 notifications, I thought we'd gone viral lol and then saw it was ur doing lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Had about 2000 notifications, I thought we'd gone viral lol and then saw it was ur doing lol xx


Well I had 20 this morning! I've had to unwatch some threads! :Hilarious
It's so hot here today I can hardly breathe!


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my days, I don't know how you cope @Soozi - Do you have A/C? You're gonna have to spend the day in the pool love. That's the only way lol Xx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> Omg, are they stick ons :-/
> 
> She's beautiful as it is and luckily doesn't need them lol. I don't know what to make of those nail things. I'm undecided if I think it's wrong or not lol xx


They're claw caps, made of vinyl and glued on. Designed to stop scratching of furniture etc. Most popular in the USA, for obvious reasons, but at least it means some people don't declaw.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Oh my days, I don't know how you cope @Soozi - Do you have A/C? You're gonna have to spend the day in the pool love. That's the only way lol Xx


Good ceiling fans only hun! The Canary Islands don't get as hot as the med in summer but our winters are beautiful! I don't own a coat as you don't need one! Just have to suffer the summer months!


----------



## Whompingwillow

One day I will splash on this for mojo
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/578...ss&ref=sr_gallery-1-29&organic_search_click=1


----------



## Soozi

Whompingwillow said:


> One day I will splash on this for mojo
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/578706874/cat-walking-jacket-black-leather-harness?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=cat harness&ref=sr_gallery-1-29&organic_search_click=1


That's not a terrible price! I paid £30 for a collar for Liddy once so fir a leather harness I don't think that's too bad. It's fab btw!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Soozi said:


> That's not a terrible price! I paid £30 for a collar for Liddy once so fir a leather harness I don't think that's too bad. It's fab btw!


For me its terrible! But I know what you mean  Hewill have it one day...


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Can't wait to see Annie pampered. When do you get home visit for confirmation of Freddie owl face?


----------



## Clairabella

Jesthar said:


> They're claw caps, made of vinyl and glued on. Designed to stop scratching of furniture etc. Most popular in the USA, for obvious reasons, but at least it means some people don't declaw.





Gallifreyangirl said:


> Can't wait to see Annie pampered. When do you get home visit for confirmation of Freddie owl face?


I saw on Facebook that she has been reserved but i haven't heard anymore than that. Although I know last time, with Boris, the same thing happened. Then they just rang me after the home visit to pass on the adopters details and asked me to arrange with them to pick up. So I think same will happen here and next time i'll hear anything will be when they have done the home visit and then i'll Have to ring the adopter to arrange when they can pick up.

I think the cp woman will want to do my paperwork at the same time. It makes sense to do it that way. I don't think she's anticipating it being a no though as she has told me to start with introductions  xx


----------



## Soozi

I’m sure it will all be fine! Just going through the motions as formality! When will you know for sure?


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I think @Soozi is correct with the home visit.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whompingwillow said:


> One day I will splash on this for mojo
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/578706874/cat-walking-jacket-black-leather-harness?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=cat harness&ref=sr_gallery-1-29&organic_search_click=1


Perhaps someone will treat him at a certain special time in December that's not actually that very long away even though nobody is mentioning it


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Perhaps someone will treat him at a certain special time in December that's not actually that very long away even though nobody is mentioning it


True hun! Normally there's secret Santa threads by now! Lol


----------



## Summercat

Jesthar said:


> They're claw caps, made of vinyl and glued on. Designed to stop scratching of furniture etc. Most popular in the USA, for obvious reasons, but at least it means some people don't declaw.


I am not sure they are what I would call popular in the US, I never saw them till in Europe, in shops and online. I am not saying you cannot buy them in the US, just I never encountered them on a cat or elsewhere.


----------



## Whompingwillow

I think that someone will be me in the end, when I can justify it or be impulsive...


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
He will look smart in it


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> I don't even mind if just one person reads it, I'm not after a fun club but just don't want to be annoying either lol xx


WW is right. You are such a numpty. Grumps can always ignore if they don't want to follow your fosters. Have a poll!! Rofl. I vote you continue to post about fostering


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> WW is right. You are such a numpty. Grumps can always ignore if they don't want to follow your fosters. Have a poll!! Rofl. I vote you continue to post about fostering


I agree!!!! It's lovely to get an insight into fostering and all the ups and downs it presents along the way! I'm loving it. ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Miss Annie isn't the most patient of customers at the parlour lol

So slave just cleaned up my eyes so they sparkle like this:










And she also fluffed up my fur a bit, like this:



















That's all I'm allowing. How do I look?


----------



## ChaosCat

You are very beautiful, little one, and you are absolutely right- real natural beauty doesn’t need artficial means.


----------



## Clairabella

I wanted to get in her ears but no chance. I just about managed a brush, even though she purred her head off lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Aww she is just so lovely - a rare princess!! 
I hope her new family will be as good as Teddy/Boris' are.


----------



## Trixie1

She’s beautiful just the way she is!!x


----------



## SbanR

She has such gorgeous eyes, you could drown in them


----------



## Clairabella

They are beautiful aren’t they ❤ She’s such a dainty girl. I bet she’s gonna be a real stunner as she grows xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Miss Annie isn't the most patient of customers at the parlour lol
> 
> So slave just cleaned up my eyes so they sparkle like this:
> 
> View attachment 364407
> 
> 
> And she also fluffed up my fur a bit, like this:
> 
> View attachment 364408
> 
> 
> View attachment 364409
> 
> 
> That's all I'm allowing. How do I look?
> 
> View attachment 364415


Oh my lovely girl! You are so stunning! Who could resist you. xxx❤


----------



## Charity

A GGG - gorgeous ginger girl xx


----------



## Summercat

Lovely fuzzy kitten


----------



## Clairabella

Having some quality wind down time with this one ❤

He has now become the middle child :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Ladies,

I stumbled on this last night ❤ Boris love bug ❤










His new name is peanut - he looks so well ❤❤❤


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I stumbled on this last night ❤ Boris love bug ❤
> 
> View attachment 364553
> 
> 
> His new name is peanut - he looks so well ❤❤❤


Oh my gorgeous boy! Missing you so much! You look happy! Loving your cat tree! ❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

He looks like he has grown doesn’t he and a spoilt little man ❤ Xx 

Clearly not missing his muma....like I had hoped 

Every time I look at the pic, I just want to cry. Bursting with proudness. Will never forget how he was when he came, the most awful stench of dirt and faeces and then how lush he was after his bath and when was leaving me :,-) 

Gorgeous boy xx missed so much but so very happy that he is happy and doing well xx


----------



## Summercat

Wow wonderful cat tree, lucky Peanut


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Peanut, you are looking beautiful. So pleased he’s being well looked after.

Did someone say bath


----------



## ewelsh

Hello Peanut glad to see you are safe happy and spoilt x


----------



## Soozi

I wonder when Annie will go!


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Peanut, you are looking beautiful. So pleased he's being well looked after.
> 
> Did someone say bath


:Hilarious

Mrs F, you are a bad influence lol xx

I can see we are gonna have to ban the b word here as it causes too much excitement lol xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Really pleased to see Peanut doing so well. I am sure he has grown.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I wonder when Annie will go!


I know, bless her. Still waiting to hear. I haven't officially been told she has been reserved yet only what I saw from Facebook but they know I've seen the post so that could be why. They must still be waiting on the home visit xx


----------



## Soozi

I know they are so very busy but they don’t tell you much do they?


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Really pleased to see Peanut doing so well. I am sure he has grown.


Thank you ❤ He's lovely isn't he. So proud and happy for him xx will have to keep and eye out for more updates now lol. Looks like his dad's let him sleep on the bed :Kiss ❤


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella
I think I saw a pair of eyes in the cat tree, I wonder how his new cat fam is taking the little interloper.
I think you said they have a few others?
Edit, do they say anything about him or just pics?


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I know they are so very busy but they don't tell you much do they?


No love they don't xx they said to me on picking up my very first foster, you'll be hearing from us all the time, didn't hear from them once lol. Same with the others since. I don't mind, if I need them I can ring and I just think they are busy but you're right @Soozi there's not much communication from them. They messaged me and said do you have an email address so they sent me a link to log in for a CP account. Haven't got a clue what it's for or what I'm meant to do with it but they must want me to have it lol my point is they not very forthcoming with information lol but I'm used to it now  xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> I think I saw a pair of eyes in the cat tree, I wonder how his new cat fam is taking the little interloper.
> I think you said they have a few others?
> Edit, do they say anything about him or just pics?


I 'stumbled' on this - accidentally on purposely sort of thing  but nope all it said was 'our new addition' and then that pic.

They have 2 British blues and 2 snow bengals. First off I think I said Siamese? But I wasn't taking in properly what they were saying. Nerves! When they came to pick Boris up, I asked again and they said 2 British blues and definitely 2 snow bengals xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I am wondering when Annie will be joining her new family and what your next lot of foster kittens will be like.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I am wondering when Annie will be joining her new family and what your next lot of foster kittens will be like.


I'm the same @Gallifreyangirl - excited to see what I'm gonna get next 

Been wondering if it's gonna go quiet soon coz I think kitten season isn't much longer is it? I'd like to have a grown up cat :Cat coz so far every cat I've had contact with have been babies xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I'm the same @Gallifreyangirl - excited to see what I'm gonna get next
> 
> Been wondering if it's gonna go quiet soon coz I think kitten season isn't much longer is it? I'd like to have a grown up cat :Cat coz so far every cat I've had contact with have been babies xx


They will offer adult cats won't they Hun. I wouldn't want to adopt a golden oldie but I would love to foster one. ❤


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I stumbled on this last night ❤ Boris love bug ❤
> 
> View attachment 364553
> 
> 
> His new name is peanut - he looks so well ❤❤❤


WOW - he really looks like he's fallen on to his feet - loving the massive cat tree - looks brand new - and the fact he's allowed on beds - just wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I stumbled on this last night ❤ Boris love bug ❤
> 
> View attachment 364553
> 
> 
> His new name is peanut - he looks so well ❤❤❤


Oh Teddy!! Great to see him again looking so good peanut!! Does suit himx


----------



## Clairabella

Playtime with the middle child and baby owl :Cat

It's a bit far up on that bed for a baby 










Owl face is uppp :Cat



















Just gonna sniff my brother's tail and make sure he's definitely a cat :Happy










Playing that game with the feather again










Button paws in position:










And they've had enough:










Owl face has gone in from behind and is now gonna harass tom tat:










Needing a little sniff of his big brother to make sure it's him lol










Where u going bro? I'll promise i'll stop being annoying


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So cute and seem to be getting on ok with each other the middle and baby brother. Does owl face find it confusing going from his Brothers back to Annie?


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> So cute and seem to be getting on ok with each other the middle and baby brother. Does owl face find it confusing going from his Brothers back to Annie?


Not that I've noticed love but I think it's coz i'm keeping it to about an hour a day, broke up into like 15 minute sessions and spread throughout the day.

I know this sounds a bit bad but I'm lookinh forward in one way to Annie going to her forever home so that I can do full introductions and Owl face can come out and sleep with us etc xx I've got fleecy blankets everywhere around here so been swapping and changing them over for scent swapping  but the kittens smell like our home anyway. Also when the boys have been downstairs I've allowed miss Annie and Fred Ted to come into my bedroom and roam around. Hopefully that'll help too xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Oh Teddy!! Great to see him again looking so good peanut!! Does suit himx


Yes definitely. I thought that too, it's a cute little name for a cute little boy xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella
Owl is so pretty, I love his tabby pattern and white bits.:Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Owl is so pretty, I love his tabby pattern and white bits.:Cat


Thank you ❤ Could eat him up, he's so squishy looking  xx


----------



## ChaosCat

The big brothers are really chilled, going after the photos. You won’t have much trouble there. You ought to be proud of your three lads!


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Ghe big brothers are really chilled, going after the photos. You won't have much trouble there. You ought to be proud of your three lads!


Thank you, Cc xx can't wait for Fred to be running round here with Tom and Ed. The size difference :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Thank you, Cc xx can't wait for Fred to be running round here with Tom and Ed. The size difference :Hilarious


That appealed to me, too! Those big boys could brush him away with a shake of a paw. But they are perfect gentlemen and wouldn't.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

He will soon catch up and maybe overtake size wise who knows. Be good in a way when Annie goes and all three can have full time with each other.


----------



## Soozi

Any news today? Where are the babies? I hope Annie can go to her new home soon Bless her! You’ve done such a brilliant job but will be nice to see her settled permanently in a happy home. And be great to see Freddie free of the foster room. ❤❤


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Bump:Cat
Any news on Miss Annie?


----------



## Whompingwillow

@Clairabella will be back with news soon. They are good though i can say for her. No change


----------



## Clairabella

Bonjour ladies 


I’ve been out of action - I had pain in my ribs yesterday, which has been ongoing with me but yesterday was particularly bad. I’m ok though  touch wood, I have just opened my eyes but it feels better today! 

Babies are good thanks. I had a txt from CP woman yesterday to say that Annie’s home visit is on Sunday. It’ll be nearly a week since she was reserved by then. Was really hoping she would’ve been gone to her new home by then but no skin off my nose as they say, just that it’s gonna be longer than expected before she can settle, poor baby xx


----------



## SbanR

Take care of yourself CB. What will the fosters do if you're out of action? They need you fighting fit to cwtch them!


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry to hear you have been so unwell. Please take care of yourself!

Your local CP are not great at communicating obviously. Good that Annie is in a lovely foster home while waiting to be adopted.


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you ladies 

I feel better today. Luckily I have a sidekick and they have a foster dister  who can help out when I’m incapacitated :Hilarious. 

This delay just makes me want to tell them to leave Miss Annie with me. I don’t think they would be able to do that now that she has been reserved. I’ve let her come out and run around in my bedroom with her brother. When they were done they came to cwtch with their mama. :Cat

Fred flintstone is the best. He comes right up close for cwtches lol. Miss Annie is too much of a big girl for that :Hilarious but she rested nearby to keep a watchful eye on me lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

There's my boy, he was right up in his mamma's face lol


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> I feel better today. Luckily I have a sidekick and they have a foster dister  who can help out when I'm incapacitated :Hilarious.
> 
> This delay just makes me want to tell them to leave Miss Annie with me. I don't think they would be able to do that now that she has been reserved. I've let her come out and run around in my bedroom with her brother. When they were done they came to cwtch with their mama. :Cat
> 
> Fred flintstone is the best. He comes right up close for cwtches lol. Miss Annie is too much of a big girl for that :Hilarious but she rested nearby to keep a watchful eye on me lol xx


They do sound delightful! I have heard often that girls tend to be more independent. Mine surely are.


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Glad you are feeling better and getting kitten cuddles


----------



## Soozi

What’s the pain in the ribs all about hun? Have you had it before? I hope you’re feeling better today. 
So it sounds like you will have Annie until next week. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You’ve not got costochondritis have you, Clairabella? Have they investigated for that? Your poor thing  hope you feel better soon. 

I’d say you need some love from Freddie Owl Face, that’ll make it all better.


----------



## Clairabella

Had my gallbladder out About 18 months/2 years ago because I had rib pain and they thought it was gallbladder. Long story short, it wasnt the gallbladder and now I’ve got sphincter of Oddi Dysfunction, which can happen after gall bladder surgery. It is basically agonising rib pain. Worse than childbirth and at its worst results in an ambulance to hospital and then a week drugged up on every painkiller in existence and then send me home to wait til next time lol xx 

When it initially began there wasn’t a month goes by where I wasn’t shipped off in an ambulance but luckily the last emergency admission was last year roughly May time. It’s so unpredictable though. I can go weeks/months without anything and then all of a sudden I get it all the time. It also goes from being slight pain to agonising in seconds flat :,-( and sometimes last a day/two other times it could be a week and longer. but luckily today it has subsided  xx


----------



## Summercat

Sorry to hear that @Clairabella


----------



## ChaosCat

That sounds absolutely awful! Poor you, hope it keeps away very long now.


----------



## Clairabella

It’s horrible ladies. I was walking the corridor to work for a night shift one time and the pain came on me from nowhere so needed an ambulance. I was ashamed. Visitors walking past me and me with my hospital scrubs on yelping in pain waiting for the ambulance lol. Then last year I was in the staff room, just come off taking calls on NHS111 and boom lol. Another emergency. But always people worse off as they say. Luckily it hasn’t been a hospital job since back last year  xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Sorry to hear that @Clairabella


❤ Xxx

Thank you xx  xx


----------



## Summercat

Can anything be done?


----------



## SbanR

Sorry to hear that @Clairabella . Hope you have a long pain-free spell now


----------



## Clairabella

They can do surgery but there’s a high chance that surgery won’t work so it isn’t done very often. Like hardly ever and the surgery can also make the pain worse in the long run xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Sorry to hear that @Clairabella . Hope you have a long pain-free spell now


Thank you SB  xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> That sounds absolutely awful! Poor you, hope it keeps away very long now.


Thank you mama Cc  xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Thank you mama Cc  xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> It's horrible ladies. I was walking the corridor to work for a night shift one time and the pain came on me from nowhere so needed an ambulance. I was ashamed. Visitors walking past me and me with my hospital scrubs on yelping in pain waiting for the ambulance lol. Then last year I was in the staff room, just come off taking calls on NHS111 and boom lol. Another emergency. But always people worse off as they say. Luckily it hasn't been a hospital job since back last year  xx


Oh hun that's sounds awful and you've also got me worried as I had gallbladder removed in November! I also had stones blocking the bile duct that had to be removed by a different procedure I had already developed acute pancreatitis and rushed in hospital had to go 12 days without any food or drink. The gall bladder was removed two weeks later! What I'm getting at is I still get pain around the ribs!!! But I would only say mild. I hope I don't need to get it looked at. Scared now. xxx
I am so pleased your pain has eased now! Phew!!!! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh hun that's sounds awful and you've also got me worried as I had gallbladder removed in November! I also had stones blocking the bile duct that had to be removed by a different procedure I had already developed acute pancreatitis and rushed in hospital had to go 12 days without any food or drink. The gall bladder was removed two weeks later! What I'm getting at is I still get pain around the ribs!!! But I would only say mild. I hope I don't need to get it looked at. Scared now. xxx
> I am so pleased your pain has eased now! Phew!!!! xxx


Trust me to scare you :-( sorry @Soozi. I think this Sphincter of Oddi thing. From what I've read it's more common in people who have had gallbladder surgery. I don't know if the link is proven but information definitely states that it's more common in people who have had gallbladder removal xx

My gallbladder wasn't inflamed when they took mine out. They did find stones in there but no blockage or inflammation or anything. They said it could still be that the stones causing the pain even without inflammation and also said at some point the stones would cause blockage anyway so they whipped it out thinking it would stop the rib pain and it didn't :-( Everyone else had said that having gallbladder surgery was the best thing they ever done as once it was out they didn't have any problems. Trust me to the odd bod who had hers out and still get pain. I think though, from my all my reading that some people report that once the gall bladders has come out they find have to be careful of certain foods still as they get mild symptoms similar to gallbladder pain. Have a google hun xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Clairabella sorry to see you in so much pain. I hope you have a period pain free.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Trust me to scare you :-( sorry @Soozi. I think this Sphincter of Oddi thing. From what I've read it's more common in people who have had gallbladder surgery. I don't know if the link is proven but information definitely states that it's more common in people who have had gallbladder removal xx
> 
> My gallbladder wasn't inflamed when they took mine out. They did find stones in there but no blockage or inflammation or anything. They said it could still be that the stones causing the pain even without inflammation and also said at some point the stones would cause blockage anyway so they whipped it out thinking it would stop the rib pain and it didn't :-( Everyone else had said that having gallbladder surgery was the best thing they ever done as once it was out they didn't have any problems. Trust me to the odd bod who had hers out and still get pain. I think though, from my all my reading that some people report that once the gall bladders has come out they find have to be careful of certain foods still as they get mild symptoms similar to gallbladder pain. Have a google hun xx


Yes I will have a google! And yes I get mild rib pain since removal of the GB. LOL!


----------



## Clairabella

I hope you don’t get the same :-(

Someone mentioned it to my mum coz she had it and knew of the symptoms. After frequent hospital admissions my mother was like mention it to the consultant Claire. It took me weeks to mention it to him because the name alone sounds like something made up lol. It doesn’t even sound like a proper illness lol. Trouble is if they do the ERCP it can cause lifelong pancreatitis which is why they won’t do the op xx


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you ❤ Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you ❤ Xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I hope you don't get the same :-(
> 
> Someone mentioned it to my mum coz she had it and knew of the symptoms. After frequent hospital admissions my mother was like mention it to the consultant Claire. It took me weeks to mention it to him because the name alone sounds like something made up lol. It doesn't even sound like a proper illness lol. Trouble is if they do the ERCP it can cause lifelong pancreatitis which is why they won't do the op xx


Yes Hun I had to have the ERCP too for the stones that had blocked the bile duct and I already had pancreatitis but they did warn me of the risks. They couldn't remove the GB until the other stones were out. I was really worried about it all but had no choice. I do think I'm ok but I don't digest as well as I used to and do get mild pain.


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Bonjour ladies
> 
> I've been out of action - I had pain in my ribs yesterday, which has been ongoing with me but yesterday was particularly bad. I'm ok though  touch wood, I have just opened my eyes but it feels better today!
> 
> Babies are good thanks. I had a txt from CP woman yesterday to say that Annie's home visit is on Sunday. It'll be nearly a week since she was reserved by then. Was really hoping she would've been gone to her new home by then but no skin off my nose as they say, just that it's gonna be longer than expected before she can settle, poor baby xx


So sorry to hear that you have been so unwell!! Sounds awful wishing you a speedy recovery and hope the pain stays away for a very, very loooong time! Or better still never returns!! xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> So sorry to hear that you have been so unwell!! Sounds awful wishing you a speedy recovery and hope the pain stays away for a very, very loooong time! Or better still never returns!! xx


Thank you love xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you love xxx


Fingers crossed it goes completely and no more episodes hun. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Yes Hun I had to have the ERCP too for the stones that had blocked the bile duct and I already had pancreatitis but they did warn me of the risks. They couldn't remove the GB until the other stones were out. I was really worried about it all but had no choice. I do think I'm ok but I don't digest as well as I used to and do get mild pain.


Aww @Soozi - really sounds like you had a terrible time of it with the GB. I really hope you don't get the same, although pain is still pain and not nice that ur still suffering. If I remember right I don't think it's particularly uncommon to still have symptoms after surgery but i think quite low in numbers in comparison to the number of people who have the operation and are pain free after. Feel terrible for worrying you - but one good thing (??) at least u know ur not on ur own with still suffering. I expected a miracle cure after surgery, when I had rib pain again after the GB was out my heart sank. I couldn't believe it. The shock of having the exact same pain, I wanted the ground to swallow me up lol and everyone I knew who'd had the same were fine yet there was me in pain again  xx

Main thing is, I'm gonna live though  xx long enough to keep coming back here and moaning to you cat chatters anyway lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> So sorry to hear that you have been so unwell!! Sounds awful wishing you a speedy recovery and hope the pain stays away for a very, very loooong time! Or better still never returns!! xx


Omg, just realised, I've been replying (or so I thought) to everyone's messages individually only to see that I haven't actually been doing that lol. Just been replying to the whole thread  I blame my morphine! :Hilarious

Thank you @Trixie1 xx fingers crossed this is it for me, pain wise, for a long while again  xx I should be hardened to it now the number of times it happens but nope it still makes me cry like a baby and calling for god for hours on end :Arghh:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Omg, just realised, I've been replying (or so I thought) to everyone's messages individually only to see that I haven't actually been doing that lol. Just been replying to the whole thread  I blame my morphine! :Hilarious
> 
> Thank you @Trixie1 xx fingers crossed this is it for me, pain wise, for a long while again  xx I should be hardened to it now the number of times it happens but nope it still makes me cry like a baby and calling for god for hours on end :Arghh:Hilarious


Yes, I did notice that!! Didn't like to say!! Never mind!! Let's just blame it on the drugs!!x


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Yes, I did notice that!! Didn't like to say!! Never mind!! Let's just blame it on the drugs!!x


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Omg, just realised, I've been replying (or so I thought) to everyone's messages individually only to see that I haven't actually been doing that lol. Just been replying to the whole thread  I blame my morphine! :Hilarious
> 
> Thank you @Trixie1 xx fingers crossed this is it for me, pain wise, for a long while again  xx I should be hardened to it now the number of times it happens but nope it still makes me cry like a baby and calling for god for hours on end :Arghh:Hilarious


I think you just called me god there 
Now what will I do with all this power


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Omg, just realised, I've been replying (or so I thought) to everyone's messages individually only to see that I haven't actually been doing that lol. Just been replying to the whole thread  I blame my morphine! :Hilarious
> 
> Thank you @Trixie1 xx fingers crossed this is it for me, pain wise, for a long while again  xx I should be hardened to it now the number of times it happens but nope it still makes me cry like a baby and calling for god for hours on end :Arghh:Hilarious


Hun are you feeling better? Hope so! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Hun are you feeling better? Hope so! xxx


Thank you ❤ Xx had pain again this morning and thought here we go :-( but it has eased off again. Thanks for asking sooz :Kiss

I was looking at Boris's before and after pic last night and thought 'must show soozi' 

Remember this  - his before










And his after :Cat ❤










❤❤❤

Literally could rub my face all over this beauty boy ❤


----------



## Clairabella

In other news :

Today we had this - these two greeting me when I went in the foster room










Here's little miss bossy boots shouting at me










She looks a bit fuming there, actually lol

Then whilst mum was cleaning, I turned around and saw this ❤

I think they were playing hide and seek or something - Tom tat won!










Then they came downstairs 

Had a little nose in the kitchen 










I love how he bounces everywhere with his tail up in the air like this :Kiss










And the snuffle mat was a hit :Cat but he didn't find any dreamies in there lol


----------



## Summercat

I love Annie and Freddy pics:Cat:Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> I love Annie and Freddy pics:Cat:Cat


❤❤ they said Thank you . They are lush! So lovely together. Gonna miss little lady when she leaves us xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Me too, but good she got to stay with her sibling a bit longer, that should be good for both socialization wise.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Me too, but good she got to stay with her sibling a bit longer, that should be good for both socialization wise.


Yes definitely . I think I made the right decision to adopt Freddy only though, as them both together proper keeps me on my toes. That with new intake of fosters would be too much I think. They just have so much energy lol xx


----------



## Summercat

Agree, plus you have your other two boys, three is a good number for now. 
Hope her home check goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Agree, plus you have your other two boys, three is a good number for now.
> Hope her home check goes well tomorrow.


Thank you xx

I can't wait for it be done so we can find out who's adopting her lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> I think you just called me god there
> Now what will I do with all this power


:Hilarious Just reading this back - I forgot how actual funny it was lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

On Monday I had the biggest shock when a very unexpected package came in the post. Literally made me cry like a baby :Arghh Was so touched that someone thought of us (for a change, ) I'm so used to it being me doing nice things for everyone else. It was so unexpected and meant the world to us (Amy & I)

This morning came another surprise delivery 

I won't mention any names coz I don't want to make the culprits feel awkward :Hilarious But look at my lush card ❤ Looks exactly like Owl Face :Cat










Love this ❤ Can't stop looking at it, I could kiss this little ones face off 

I've made the best friends I've ever had through this forum, through my boys :Cat :Cat

Can't help but laugh to myself when I think that I was so dead against pets lol so much so that I couldn't bring myself to pick Tom tat up without being wrapped in 15 layers of fleecy blanket when he first came :Hilarious I think I must've thought that he was gonna mistake me for kibble or something and try eating me lol xx

Anyways, thank you ladies for my surprises and also thank you to everyone else here who I genuinely class as friends. You are all amazeballs and the best friends a girl and her cats could hope for lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Boris-Peanut looks really cocky!

And the bouncy pair you have there now are always lovely to see, too. 
Glad Freddy is so good with his big brothers and vice versa.


----------



## Soozi

Awww what fab photos!!! ❤❤❤
I did so love Teddy but I’m sure he’s happy with his new Dads. 
Glad your pain has eased Hun! Try keep to a very low fat diet for the time being it might help. 
people do care hun glad you feel you have friends! I do too there’s a good bunch on here. xxx


----------



## Soozi

Everything crossed for Annie’s home check! I really pray she will have a lovely home. That would always be my worry.


----------



## Trixie1

Wow! What a lovely card! Something to keep! You really do deserve only good things, you do amazing work also glad to hear the pain is easing. Fab photos as usual. x


----------



## Clairabella

thank you @Trixie1 - the lovely things you just said, really means a lot to me. I honestly get as much out of fostering as the babies do ❤ They pick me up when I feel like rubbish, which is most days. The feeling and the satisfaction I get from fostering is immense. I love the bones of them and have loved every minute of caring for them and sharing their journey with you all xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Everything crossed for Annie's home check! I really pray she will have a lovely home. That would always be my worry.


Thank you xx me too. It'll be good to finally see her settled. It feels like she has been here for ages but that probably because I'm adopting this time too and keen to separate them in a way so I can get some grasp of normality with my own lot.

My boys have been amazing. I'm so proud of them. Literally couldn't ask for any more or for it to be any better with how they have have been throughout all the fostering. They've been a dream. So chilled out. I'm so very lucky to have such amazing boys xx


----------



## ChaosCat

They had to put up with so many changing cat smells in their home. It’s really amazing. My girls wouldn’t be so easy about it.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> They had to put up with so many changing cat smells in their home. It's really amazing. My girls wouldn't be so easy about it.


I was only thinking exactly the same as you just said, last night. I can't get over it, they haven't once sprayed, been aggressive, been upset or sad by it. Nothing at all. The spraying always worried me right from the beginning but not once have either of my boys sprayed. I thought they may start with all the changes and nothing. They sit outside the room, the come to the barrier and sniff. They've even been in the room with me and not once have I had any problems with them. I know it isn't like this for everyone so it just makes me realise and appreciate even more how amazing they have been. I hope Freddy turns out the same way because our set up so far has been perfect ❤ Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Time for a wash 



















And for bossy boots 



















She had a date with Ed ❤ In the next bedroom


----------



## ChaosCat

She had a wash for her date with Ed, I see! She’s a bit young for dates, though.

Lovely photos. Freddy has a very cute tongue.


----------



## Clairabella

But girls are more mature than boys so maybe the age gap mightn’t matter lol xx

I don’t think he’s her type anyway. It was strictly a play date lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Time for a wash
> 
> View attachment 365046
> 
> 
> View attachment 365047
> 
> 
> And for bossy boots
> 
> View attachment 365048
> 
> 
> View attachment 365049
> 
> 
> She had a date with Ed ❤ In the next bedroom
> 
> View attachment 365050


I just can't believe how wonderful your gorgeous boys are with Freddie and Annie it's just so lovely to see. ❤❤


----------



## Summercat

Annie's look at the camera is gorgeous :Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I just can't believe how wonderful your gorgeous boys are with Freddie and Annie it's just so lovely to see. ❤❤


Thank you - I know I'm so lucky! They have been fab. It's just pure luck. It's making me slightly nervous about Freddy because I was lucky to get one cat so easygoing, to get two was a dream, I'm worried three of the same nature is gonna be pushing my luck :-(


----------



## Trixie1

These two just get more gorgeous everyday!! If thats possible


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Thank you - I know I'm so lucky! They have been fab. It's just pure luck. It's making me slightly nervous about Freddy because I was lucky to get one cat so easygoing, to get two was a dream, I'm worried three of the same nature is gonna be pushing my luck :-(


I rather think he'll grow into the atmosphere surrounding him.
When I went to the vet with Bonny because of her bullet wound the nurse said it was always a pleasure to handle the girls and she only wished all cat patients were like that. I said I felt really lucky in having got so chilled and easy going cats and she replied that in 75 % of the cases the cats are what you make them.


----------



## Clairabella

Bullet wound :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Bullet wound :Hilarious


A fierce piratess doesn't go to the doc because of an abscess!


----------



## Clairabella

So funny. Was a good job I wasn’t drinking when I read your reply Cc lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

I also wont lie that I thought DID BONNY GET SHOT?!


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry! Didn’t want to shock you.. not much...


----------



## Trixie1

Yes, I thought someone shot at her too!


----------



## ChaosCat

We had a joke about it in the photo thread with one rule, so I didn’t think twice about it. No mad gunmen on the lose here.


----------



## Trixie1

Good to hear


----------



## Clairabella

Yes agreed :Hilarious Well I just assumed the piratess had a rough time at sea lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

And let’s hope your fierce piratess doesn’t get herself into too many scrapes!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Trixie1 said:


> And let's hope your fierce piratess doesn't get herself into too many scrapes!!


Hoping that with you, but the ladies are tough cookies!


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Hoping that with you, but the ladies are tough cookies!


They certainly are!


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> On Monday I had the biggest shock when a very unexpected package came in the post. Literally made me cry like a baby :Arghh Was so touched that someone thought of us (for a change, ) I'm so used to it being me doing nice things for everyone else. It was so unexpected and meant the world to us (Amy & I)
> 
> This morning came another surprise delivery
> 
> I won't mention any names coz I don't want to make the culprits feel awkward :Hilarious But look at my lush card ❤ Looks exactly like Owl Face :Cat
> 
> View attachment 364981
> 
> 
> Love this ❤ Can't stop looking at it, I could kiss this little ones face off
> 
> I've made the best friends I've ever had through this forum, through my boys :Cat :Cat
> 
> Can't help but laugh to myself when I think that I was so dead against pets lol so much so that I couldn't bring myself to pick Tom tat up without being wrapped in 15 layers of fleecy blanket when he first came :Hilarious I think I must've thought that he was gonna mistake me for kibble or something and try eating me lol xx
> 
> Anyways, thank you ladies for my surprises and also thank you to everyone else here who I genuinely class as friends. You are all amazeballs and the best friends a girl and her cats could hope for lol xx


Aww this forum makes me all warm and fuzzy!!

Such a lovely kind caring group of people here.

Hopefully the next meet up will be a good one with lots of new faces to put our friends usernames to xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> I was only thinking exactly the same as you just said, last night. I can't get over it, they haven't once sprayed, been aggressive, been upset or sad by it. Nothing at all. The spraying always worried me right from the beginning but not once have either of my boys sprayed. I thought they may start with all the changes and nothing. They sit outside the room, the come to the barrier and sniff. They've even been in the room with me and not once have I had any problems with them. I know it isn't like this for everyone so it just makes me realise and appreciate even more how amazing they have been. I hope Freddy turns out the same way because our set up so far has been perfect ❤ Xx


I wonder if they understand a little of what you are doing? These kittens are so helpless and in need when they come to you, they must sense it. I bet they're super proud of their mum!


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> I wonder if they understand a little of what you are doing? These kittens are so helpless and in need when they come to you, they must sense it. I bet they're super proud of their mum!


I think you're right and that's why the introductions have been easier this time around - the boys already knew there where kittens in the room just by them being able to smell them, their cat food and litter trays etc aswell as hear them. I also think sense that they are needing attention so they were half used to them being around, which has helped with introductions. I love being able to care for these babies but I'm only doing what anyone here would do. Thank you for the compliment - I'm also very proud of them too xx


----------



## Clairabella

Our CP are asking for donations for tombola. I don’t want to sound dull but what would this be? X


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Our CP are asking for donations for tombola. I don't want to sound dull but what would this be? X


Usually small raffle type prizes. Often they do a bottle tombola (so wine/olive oil/bubble bath etc ) or a sweets one (chocolates/jars of sweets) but sometimes can just be random items - note books/key rings/pens/picture frames and so on...


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Usually small raffle type prizes. Often they do a bottle tombola (so wine/olive oil/bubble bath etc ) or a sweets one (chocolates/jars of sweets) but sometimes can just be random items - note books/key rings/pens/picture frames and so on...


Thanks HB. So if I just give a bottle of wine or Chocs or something, that'll be ok then  xx


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Thanks HB. So if I just give a bottle of wine or Chocs or something, that'll be ok then  xx


Absolutely purrfect xx


----------



## Clairabella

Still waiting for news of this ones home visit. Not sure what time it is arranged for but waiting for the details 

Here she is - little miss perfect!


----------



## tyg'smum

How could anyone not fall in love with that little face?


----------



## Clairabella

tyg'smum said:


> How could anyone not fall in love with that little face?


Thank you ❤ She's a beaut isn't she  xx


----------



## Clairabella

My little princess xx


----------



## tyg'smum

I'd have her in a heartbeat!


----------



## Soozi

Butter wouldn’t melt! She’s such a Beauty! ❤


----------



## Clairabella

I have news ladies 

10am Tuesday she is off to her new home :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Tuesday, that’s not long to go anymore. 
I guess you will be glad to procede with family life for Freddy but sad to see her go?


----------



## Clairabella

All 4 of my babies are running round here like lunes  But on the plus side, I will have one very well socialised kitten ready for their adopter lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Tuesday, that's not long to go anymore.
> I guess you will be glad to procede with family life for Freddy but sad to see her go?


Definitely

But.

More so, can't wait to pull the room inside out, upside down and make it all sparkly clean lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

tyg'smum said:


> How could anyone not fall in love with that little face?


I think we all already have!! Going to miss her but know she's off to have her next adventure in her forever homex


----------



## lullabydream

Just caught up with this thread 

So sorry you have had to deal with acute pain. I know the feeling all to well. Not the same pain but having to go to hospital to get pain under control by ambulance u did a lot of that last year but finally will be fixed soon I hope. Pains horrible so hope you don't have a flare up for a good while 

Oh Annie Annie so scrumptious. Her new family is so lucky to have her

Lovely to see pictures of Peanut stunning as ever. I mean we all know he's just going to be such a handsome cat

Now Freddie whose landed right on his paws hasn't he. 2 big brothers and lots of cuddles what more could he wish for 

Please don't stop showing the good work you are doing here. Am not a cat owner but I love this thread and think it's worthwhile having and so inspiring too. I also think that it gives a good insight to fostering. We have many lurkers here and it might just inspire someone or put someone off if they really wouldn't have the time and space to foster and therefore maybe help a cat charity in another way say fundraising committee, volunteer at a shelter. You make it look easy in some aspects but you mention about time restraints etc so are giving good value information as you go along. Not just look I have adorable kittens and we play. I think this thread is brilliant


----------



## huckybuck

Aww great and sad news at the same time. 

Annie’s new family are without doubt the lucky ones!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Sad to see Annie go but so glad to see she will be going to her new family. Good to be able to see Freddie owl face be part of your lads and free of the kitten room.


----------



## Clairabella

lullabydream said:


> Just caught up with this thread
> 
> So sorry you have had to deal with acute pain. I know the feeling all to well. Not the same pain but having to go to hospital to get pain under control by ambulance u did a lot of that last year but finally will be fixed soon I hope. Pains horrible so hope you don't have a flare up for a good while
> 
> Oh Annie Annie so scrumptious. Her new family is so lucky to have her
> 
> Lovely to see pictures of Peanut stunning as ever. I mean we all know he's just going to be such a handsome cat
> 
> Now Freddie whose landed right on his paws hasn't he. 2 big brothers and lots of cuddles what more could he wish for
> 
> Please don't stop showing the good work you are doing here. Am not a cat owner but I love this thread and think it's worthwhile having and so inspiring too. I also think that it gives a good insight to fostering. We have many lurkers here and it might just inspire someone or put someone off if they really wouldn't have the time and space to foster and therefore maybe help a cat charity in another way say fundraising committee, volunteer at a shelter. You make it look easy in some aspects but you mention about time restraints etc so are giving good value information as you go along. Not just look I have adorable kittens and we play. I think this thread is brilliant


Thank you @lullabydream - your reply is lovely. Thank you 

Where have you been? You okay? Can't believe you caught up on this thread! That must've taken some doing. Pages of me whittling on lol Xx sorry to read that you know acute pain too :Arghh Its horrendous and especially when it results it in yet another trip to A & E. They are already rushed off their feet as it is and stretched to the max so I always feel like I'm adding to that and it's such a horrible feeling. The reality is there are also staff which make you feel that way too, whether intentionally or not, but just makes you feel even worse when a time when you are already unwell and vulnerable. Do you know the cause of your pain? It's no fun is it having acute flare ups :-(

I've literally just logged on quickly but I have a very impatient Ed telling me off here because he's hungry lol.

I'm also gonna let the fosters run free for a little bit before bedtime so i'll serve these lot and then come back 

Oh and a 'starving' child here who is waiting for her tea and on the verge of packing up and moving out if I don't move sharpish lol xx

But i'll be back! Really good to hear from you  hope all is ok with you xx


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Sad to see Annie go but so glad to see she will be going to her new family. Good to be able to see Freddie owl face be part of your lads and free of the kitten room.


Definitely love. Completely agree. You've hit the nail on the head. I hate them couped up in the foster room :-( xx


----------



## Clairabella

Tonight we practiced this:










The other one is up high as he always has his food up higher and out of the way of Thomas tat because the big bear will try and nick Ed's food otherwise but you can just make out the tail dangling down lol xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
I like that pic


----------



## ChaosCat

Playing happy family! That’s really lovely.


----------



## Trixie1

Little Annie’s bowl looks Hugh!! Or is she just so tiny! Blessx


----------



## tyg'smum

Oh, big brave kittens!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's just the cutest! Love it  

Just two nights left for a you know what :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Little Annie's bowl looks Hugh!! Or is she just so tiny! Blessx


I think a bit of both lol but it was one of theirs from CP and I had to act quick and grab the first to hand before they tried to thief food off my biggest boys lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's just the cutest! Love it
> 
> Just two nights left for a you know what :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


:Smuggrin Have to laugh Mrs F, I did actually think (when I got off the phone to Annie's new mum) shall I b *th her before she goes so she's a nice clean girl lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Come on @Soozi - help me out here


----------



## Clairabella

tyg'smum said:


> Oh, big brave kittens!


Don't be fooled by their size they are the bosses here lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Come on @Soozi - help me out here


@Soozi - no encouraging Mrs F please lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> I like that pic





ChaosCat said:


> Playing happy family! That's really lovely.


So far so good ladies  Hope it continues when miss perfect leaves us because the dynamics are gonna change here then


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> So far so good ladies  Hope it continues when miss perfect leaves us because the dynamics are gonna change here then


Freddy Owl Face is a confident little chap and the big brothers are the most gentle beings in universe. So what can happen?


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Freddy Owl Face is a confident little chap and the big brothers are the most gentle beings in universe. So what can happen?


I'm afraid they may mistake him for a ping pong ball :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> I'm afraid they may mistake him for a ping pong ball :Hilarious


Maybe he would like that?


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Maybe he would like that?


I didn't think of that, CC  I think (fingers crossed) (hopefully!) Freddy will enjoy that then we'll be fine lol x


----------



## Clairabella

His chocolate drop paws are the squishiest :Kiss


----------



## Soozi

Oh gosh! Have you got a day for Annie’s departure. I bet she’d love to stay. ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh gosh! Have you got a day for Annie's departure. I bet she'd love to stay. ❤


Tues 10am - when I see how they get on I wish she was staying but then on the other hand they are both so full of energy, I know it'd be a lot. I secretly told myself that if her home visit didn't work out today then i'd say i'd adopt her but it all went well so it's not meant to be  xx


----------



## Soozi

I know love! But it must be so hard to see them go! Theyve had the best start in life possible! I’m awarding you a medal hun. xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So least Annie has new home and you done a great job @Clairabella


----------



## Clairabella

Yea definitely and I think she may also be a spoilt girl - I think she is her new mummy’s first baby cat so they will probably adore her ❤


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Freddy is so squish-able


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Freddy is so squish-able


He has lovely chunky feets. Can't wait for him to grow up already and see how much of a prince he grows to be lol xx


----------



## lullabydream

@Clairabella thank you for listening to my ramblings. My chronic pain is gynae pain that no one knows why. Currently have morphine patches well technically they are not that but help. Last year was horrendous getting the pain under control and having to go to A and E, paramedics would look at me and say yeah you need pain relief asap. If didn't keep me in they would load me with morphine and tell me to come back but occasionally if ambulances were busy and we had to make our own way or by the time accessed etc sometimes it felt pretty much that I was coming her just for a hit to get high even though I was under most consultants finding out what was wrong. Silly really I would be on my knees in the waiting room in agony, others laughing joking playing on their phones telling doctors oh am in so much pain when seen. I used to think drs should observe the waiting rooms! My rant and totally off topic!

Can't get enough of these kitten pictures!

Such a lovely thread


----------



## Clairabella

lullabydream said:


> @Clairabella thank you for listening to my ramblings. My chronic pain is gynae pain that no one knows why. Currently have morphine patches well technically they are not that but help. Last year was horrendous getting the pain under control and having to go to A and E, paramedics would look at me and say yeah you need pain relief asap. If didn't keep me in they would load me with morphine and tell me to come back but occasionally if ambulances were busy and we had to make our own way or by the time accessed etc sometimes it felt pretty much that I was coming her just for a hit to get high even though I was under most consultants finding out what was wrong. Silly really I would be on my knees in the waiting room in agony, others laughing joking playing on their phones telling doctors oh am in so much pain when seen. I used to think drs should observe the waiting rooms! My rant and totally off topic!
> 
> Can't get enough of these kitten pictures!
> 
> Such a lovely thread


Nope love, not at all silly. I have been exactly the same as you. It's soul destroying the way you are made to feel sometimes by going to hospital. I had pain the one time and i'd had so much morphine and other stuff with it that they reckon it should've put a horse out cold lol. The one consultant who was vile came along on a Saturday morning and was vile. Crossed every pain medication of my prescription chart and told me I'm going home even though I was literally rocking in agony. I said fine but i'll be straight back int through A & E. Within the hour I was vomiting blood and the girl in the next bed said she has never seen anyone like it and not seen so violently sick as I was. Needless to say I stayed in but then he hated me for daring to question him. Shocking how people are treated :-( I feel really bad for you that you have experienced the same but rest assured love we are not the only ones who will say of the same experiences like that xx

Thank you though. I'm glad you all like the pics. I'm runninh out of ideas now so I need Annie to move out so I can get new pics and keep u all interested lol xx


----------



## lullabydream

That's it though @Clairabella I was supposed to be on lots of IV meds for pain relief at one point so it helped quicker and the nurses would forget and give it in tablet form I think it was so it was easier for them I may have got a nurse or two into trouble over that. Also they would say this consultant needs to see you but if they needed beds fair enough would send me home with minimal pain relief. The pain wasn't going anywhere. It was a good consultant in A and E working with another consultant that got me pain relief sorted best in the end

We love any pictures! Even big brother pics


----------



## Soozi

How are we all today in the foster room? Lol! 
Had a really horrible dream last night! I had left the lid of liddys food container and there were about 20 cats in my kitchen all scrambling for this one tin of food! They were all scrawny, starving and unkempt! It was awful! I woke up to hear Liddy snoring next to me and was so relieved it was just a dream. Phew! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> How are we all today in the foster room? Lol!
> Had a really horrible dream last night! I had left the lid of liddys food container and there were about 20 cats in my kitchen all scrambling for this one tin of food! They were all scrawny, starving and unkempt! It was awful! I woke up to hear Liddy snoring next to me and was so relieved it was just a dream. Phew! xxx


Awww @Soozi - that was a nightmare that was love! But. Subconsciously I think you must've been thinking about the foster kids . How horrible though. It's horrible waking up from dreams like that, in a panic and upset :Arghh

Miss perfect and Fabulous Freddy are both good love thanks  After ur dream, You'll be pleased to hear that they are both fed too 

I have let them run riot this morning and terrorise my boys  but I've had to pop out so they have been locked up again lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Aww I think it’s great they can all play together! Your boys are exceptional tho! ❤
I think all the sad stories on the forum stick in my brain! I often go to bed worrying about sick or missing kitties. 
What time is Annie’s new mum arriving tomorrow hun?


----------



## Clairabella

She's being picked up at 10am love and I will officially be Owl face's mum after tomorrow then too :Kiss

Annie's new mum said she wants to buy litter trays etc today and then she'll be all set from tomorrow  xx

The boss (and I don't mean Amy lol) is laying with her mum - I'm cream crackered.


----------



## Clairabella

Even her feets are perfect ❤


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> View attachment 365273


Ohhh, tiny little kitten beans! *swoon*


----------



## Clairabella

Jesthar said:


> Ohhh, tiny little kitten beans! *swoon*


I know :Kiss paws are my fave :Happy xx


----------



## Soozi

Aww look at her little baked beans! ❤


----------



## Soozi

Morning all! 
Good bye sweet Annie! Have a wonderful life and don’t ever forget your foster Mummy who gave you such a wonderful start in life. ❤


----------



## Soozi




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh, baby Annie will be on her way now *passes Clairabella a giant box of tissues* 

She's had such a great start to her life with you, C. Keep up the good work.

I'm sure Freddie Owl Face and his big bruvvers will console you


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh, baby Annie will be on her way now *passes Clairabella a giant box of tissues*
> 
> She's had such a great start to her life with you, C. Keep up the good work.
> 
> I'm sure Freddie Owl Face and his big bruvvers will console you


It's a bitter sweet day Hun! xxx


----------



## ebonycat

You have had such a wonderful start in life with your foster mummy little Annie, good luck little darling in your forever home.
Tears of joy from your foster mummy this morning. Sending you hugs @Clairabella give Freddie an extra big hug xx


----------



## ChaosCat

@Clairabella I hope you and brother Freddy have coped alright with letting Annie go to her new home and that the three boys are now busy being best bros.


----------



## Clairabella

She's gone :Arghh

But










let me introduce you to this little Munster :Angelic



















Pass me the zyklene  Gonna have my work cut out with this one


----------



## Clairabella

If she was a boy i’d name her Damien lol xx


----------



## Summercat

Oh wow that was fast! 
Welcome little kitten:Cat
Boy or girl ?

How was Annie's adopter?


----------



## ChaosCat

That was fast! You have no time to miss the one ginger lady before the next arrives.


----------



## Soozi

Oh Wow! That was quick! How gorgeous!!!! Boy or girl? ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Annie’s foster mum was lovely  she has had cats in the past but her last one passed away to cancer :,-(

She cried and I cried lol. But she has said she will keep in touch. She was lovely. So happy for Annie but I think Freddie misses her. He seems a bit lost at the minute. His brothers are sleeping so not much company :,-( 

Found out about this one last night at about 10ish. She only came into care yesterday evening. She literally won’t leave u alone but she is very highly strung at the moment too. Any noise and she turns into something possessed. So sad but hopefully I can work some magic and help her get better xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh Wow! That was quick! How gorgeous!!!! Boy or girl? ❤


A girl love xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Annie's foster mum was lovely  she has had cats in the past but her last one passed away to cancer :,-(
> 
> She cried and I cried lol. But she has said she will keep in touch. She was lovely. So happy for Annie but I think Freddie misses her. He seems a bit lost at the minute. His brothers are sleeping so not much company :,-(
> 
> Found out about this one last night at about 10ish. She only came into care yesterday evening. She literally won't leave u alone but she is very highly strung at the moment too. Any noise and she turns into something possessed. So sad but hopefully I can work some magic and help her get better xx


Awww she will settle down hun! Is Freddie out of the foster room completely now? Would she interact with him or is that not allowed? Freddie will very soon get over Annie gone hun. xxx


----------



## Soozi

Will Annie’s new mummy rename her?


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww she will settle down hun! Is Freddie out of the foster room completely now? Would she interact with him or is that not allowed? Freddie will very soon get over Annie gone hun. xxx


Thanks, I hope so. He has gone so quiet. Funny coz they are both so confident I didn't think they would mind being separated. It wasn't as if they were stuck to each other's hip here.

Freddie can't go in the foster room now because they have to be kept separate - little one hasn't been Felv tested or anything yet so it's a big no no until she has her jabs and felv test at least. Can't imagine introducing being so smooth with this one either lol little live wire


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Will Annie's new mummy rename her?


Yes love she said they are going to rename her but her and her hubby can't decide between them yet lol. In two weeks time, I have to do a follow up call and see how she is doing. Also ask her new name and details for microchip company so that we can register her on the microchip database so i'll Know then but fingers crossed for updates before lol. She said she'll send me pics :Kiss xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> hopefully I can work some magic and help her get better xx


If anyone can, you can!


----------



## Clairabella

This one also needs a you know wot lol. But NOT today! No way am I brave enough for that yet :Hilarious she needs to calm down first so definitely not the time to do it now xx 

So tired ladies :Arghh and head is splitting! Every time they move on it puts me to bed


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> If anyone can, you can!


Thanks Cc. I'm not feeling confident lol you should see her  lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Thanks Cc. I'm not feeling confident lol you should see her  lol xx


I am confident! You worked magic with the others, too. This one only needs to settle.
Sorry to hear about your headache! Can you get some rest now?


----------



## Jesthar

Aww, bless - she is so tiny!

What behaviours is she exhibiting? We have some pretty clued up behaviourists here!


----------



## SbanR

She looks a character
But wow! Not only do you have lots of gingers in your area but lots of ginger girls. Would that indicate a very restricted gene pool @QOTN ?


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> I am confident! You worked magic with the others, too. This one only needs to settle.
> Sorry to hear about your headache! Can you get some rest now?


I've got a tiny bit of feliway spray. I should've invested in plug ins really but I didn't think. Shall I spray a little in the room? It won't hurt if I do will it? Xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> I've got a tiny bit of feliway spray. I should've invested in plug ins really but I didn't think. Shall I spray a little in the room? It won't hurt if I do will it? Xx


It won't hurt, no, might even help her to settle.


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> She looks a character
> But wow! Not only do you have lots of gingers in your area but lots of ginger girls. Would that indicate a very restricted gene pool @QOTN ?


She's been up on the curtain pole and on top of my wardrobes already. None of the others even attempted it lol but lady muck is brave enough lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> It won't hurt, no, might even help her to settle.


Thanks. I'll go and spray some now! Shame I didn't have a bucketload lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thanks, I hope so. He has gone so quiet. Funny coz they are both so confident I didn't think they would mind being separated. It wasn't as if they were stuck to each other's hip here.
> 
> Freddie can't go in the foster room now because they have to be kept separate - little one hasn't been Felv tested or anything yet so it's a big no no until she has her jabs and felv test at least. Can't imagine introducing being so smooth with this one either lol little live wire


I thought that might be the case. When will she be seeing the Vet? Any history on her? I wish they would give you some background info on them. Lol! 
I ordered some Yucalm over 11 days ago they have just informed me that my package has been returned to them from DPD before it even left the UK!!!!! so they have to resend. I paid extra for postage so a bit annoyed. Doh! xxx


----------



## Summercat

That's a shame @Soozi I have been spraying Relaxivet and have two Feliway going at the moment.

@Clairabella 
If you need, make sure you take a rest, nothing wrong with that and little one can get comfortable and settle in the room. Put maybe the radio on low for her.


----------



## Soozi

Pet remedy plug in is much better than feliway Hun! 
Have you got Zylkene. 
Ooops not the B word?!!!! Lol
I can understand the stress headache. Leave the little Missy for a while and lay down for a bit. xxx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> I've got a tiny bit of feliway spray. I should've invested in plug ins really but I didn't think. Shall I spray a little in the room? It won't hurt if I do will it? Xx


I've got some spare Pet Remedy kicking around - bought a load years ago to help with Lori, but barely used any in the end. I'd have to see about the diffuser, though (it's the old style one), not sure where that is! Got spray too, though. PM me if you're interested?


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> That's a shame @Soozi I have been spraying Relaxivet and have two Feliway going at the moment.
> 
> @Clairabella
> If you need, make sure you take a rest, nothing wrong with that and little one can get comfortable and settle in the room. Put maybe the radio on low for her.


Is he a bit better hun? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I thought that might be the case. When will she be seeing the Vet? Any history on her? I wish they would give you some background info on them. Lol!
> I ordered some Yucalm over 11 days ago they have just informed me that my package has been returned to them from DPD before it even left the UK!!!!! so they have to resend. I paid extra for postage so a bit annoyed. Doh! xxx


What is the YuCalm @Soozi?

I have background on her 

So,

Amazon driver was delivering out in the countryside and saw little one running along the side of the road. So he picked her up and then took her to a farmhouse nearby which just so happened to be a cattery and they contacted CP so she was dropped off to my foster co ordination last night. No microchip. Cattery woman knocked the nearest houses but nobody knew of the kitten. So here she is x


----------



## Clairabella

Omg omg


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> What is the YuCalm @Soozi?
> 
> I have background on her
> 
> So,
> 
> Amazon driver was delivering out in the countryside and saw little one running along the side of the road. So he picked her up and then took her to a farmhouse nearby which just so happened to be a cattery and they contacted CP so she was dropped off to my foster co ordination last night. No microchip. Cattery woman knocked the nearest houses but nobody knew of the kitten. So here she is x


It makes sense that she's skittish then she just needs to realise she's safe and will calm down.
Was recommended Yucalm the reviews are very good it's cheaper than Zylkene so thought I would give it a try. 5 star rating!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lintbells-YuCALM-Calming-Capsules-Cats/dp/B07D4R4W2T


----------



## Clairabella

Ladies look


----------



## Clairabella




----------



## Summercat

Gorgeous white boots and socks :Cat she looks adorable


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Gorgeous white boots and socks :Cat she looks adorable


Wasn't expecting an update so soon ❤ So pleased. She looks beautiful xx


----------



## huckybuck

Aww so pleased Annie has gone to a lovely lady by the sounds of it - and so nice to get an update so quickly. That should make 
you feel a little better I hope.

I reckon Freddie won't mind too much now he's got big bros to keep him company!!

As for little new lunatic - I think Pet Remedy may be the way to go rather than Feliway - feliway promotes confidence and PR calm. 

She is a little beauty though and if anyone can work their magic on her - it's you!!

No time to miss the last one and you are in demand again lol!!


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Aww so pleased Annie has gone to a lovely lady by the sounds of it - and so nice to get an update so quickly. That should make
> you feel a little better I hope.
> 
> I reckon Freddie won't mind too much now he's got big bros to keep him company!!
> 
> As for little new lunatic - I think Pet Remedy may be the way to go rather than Feliway - feliway promotes confidence and PR calm.
> 
> She is a little beauty though and if anyone can work their magic on her - it's you!!
> 
> No time to miss the last one and you are in demand again lol!!


Thank you HB xx I think more necessity and desperation rather than it being a compliment to me :Hilarious xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Ladies look


Awww she's obviously going to settle in beautifully! So happy for her! xxx


----------



## Soozi

I’ll let you know how we get on with Yucalm when I bloody get it! Got an email straight back to say they are resending today!


----------



## Soozi

Awww a update so soon! Fantastic. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> This one also needs a you know wot lol. But NOT today! No way am I brave enough for that yet :Hilarious she needs to calm down first so definitely not the time to do it now xx
> 
> So tired ladies :Arghh and head is splitting! Every time they move on it puts me to bed


*does a little dance*


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> *does a little dance*


:Hilarious

I don't know why Mrs F but I thought u'd be happy lol.

Don't fancy calling in and sorting her out fo you lol but u should wear protective gear


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hang on, I'll just get in the teleporter


----------



## ChaosCat

Happy Wendy! So nice to get a quick update.
The new ginger lady is one lucky kitty! Starting with a very friendly delivery man and continuing with landing directly in a cattery and now landing in the best foster home available.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So pleased to see Annie settled and happy.I think Freddie will be fine and drive his brothers up the wall soon  Your new arrival looks a big madam and loony.


----------



## Soozi

Do we know how old Missy is?


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Happy Wendy! So nice to get a quick update.
> The new ginger lady is one lucky kitty! Starting with a very friendly delivery man and continuing with landing directly in a cattery and now landing in the best foster home available.


You are too nice CC but I can't help but think I've pulled the short straw here lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

This poor baby though :,-(

Not the clearest of pics but her poor eyes and feet and dirty coat :,-(


----------



## ChaosCat

She appears very thin to me also.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You'll have her sorted out in no time, C. She will settle, it must have been horrid for her and now she can have some foster momma loving until the time is right.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> She appears very thin to me also.


She is CC apart from her tummy but probs works. She's gonna be bones when her tummy goes down :-(


----------



## Jesthar

ChaosCat said:


> She appears very thin to me also.


Yup, poor lass needs a few good meals in her...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know just the woman to fatten her up - and now you're used to the worms too, C, all will be well :Vomit


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know just the woman to fatten her up - and now you're used to the worms too, C, all will be well :Vomit


Some ticks I was hoping for lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Oh wow that was fast!
> Welcome little kitten:Cat
> Boy or girl ?
> 
> How was Annie's adopter?





ChaosCat said:


> That was fast! You have no time to miss the one ginger lady before the next arrives.





Soozi said:


> Oh Wow! That was quick! How gorgeous!!!! Boy or girl? ❤





ChaosCat said:


> She appears very thin to me also.





Jesthar said:


> Yup, poor lass needs a few good meals in her...


She's not eating her wet and only her dry.


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> She's not eating her wet and only her dry.


Any food and lots of it is better than none right now, m'dear. Plenty of time to teach her about the better things in life once she's sure she's safe and not about to go hungry


----------



## Clairabella

Jesthar said:


> Any food and lots of it is better than none right now, m'dear. Plenty of time to teach her about the better things in life once she's sure she's safe and not about to go hungry


Thanks xx funny enuf I just inboxed CC the same sort of thing lol worried that dry only would be bad but u r right! Can't believe I didn't have the common sense to see that for myself :-( but thank you for the help Jes xx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> Thanks xx funny enuf I just inboxed CC the same sort of thing lol worried that dry only would be bad but u r right! Can't believe I didn't have the common sense to see that for myself :-( but thank you for the help Jes xx


You're welcome. And don't berate yourself - it's a lot easier to see some things when you're on the outside looking in, rather than in the middle of it and worried.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> She's not eating her wet and only her dry.


You might want to try mixing a little wet with her dry she might eat a little! Leave a few bowls of water out in different locations. As said what ever she eats for now is fine hun.


----------



## Clairabella

I know I’m a sook and I don’t want sympathy or anything I’m just sharing my thoughts but oh my god this baby has the saddest eyes. Can just imagine the stories she would tell me if she could talk coz her eyes say it all xx poor baby. One things for sure she will never struggle or come to any harm on my watch xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I know I'm a sook and I don't want sympathy or anything I'm just sharing my thoughts but oh my god this baby has the saddest eyes. Can just imagine the stories she would tell me if she could talk coz her eyes say it all xx poor baby. One things for sure she will never struggle or come to any harm on my watch xx


Those sad eyes will turn to glad eyes soon hun! More pics when you can pretty please! Has she settled a bit now? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Those sad eyes will turn to glad eyes soon hun! More pics when you can pretty please! Has she settled a bit now? xxx


She's just cwtching @Soozi xxx she seems so vulnerable and needy xx

Cat whisperer will sort her   Lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> She's just cwtching @Soozi xxx she seems so vulnerable and needy xx
> 
> Cat whisperer will sort her   Lol xx


Awww bless her! She sounds like my Liddy when I first got her! Very clingy and worried. I had to leave the loo door open she couldn't bear not to be able to see me.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww bless her! She sounds like my Liddy when I first got her! Very clingy and worried. I had to leave the loo door open she couldn't bear not to be able to see me.


That's the word! I couldn't think lol...worried. Yes definitely :,-(. What happened to Liddy @Soozi? Xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Poor love! Total surprise too. She is in the best hands for sure! It's so nice being on this journey with you and watching them all literally flourish in your care, She will be the same I am sure of it! Big kisses to the little one and your head haha. headaches are such a pain. Xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> That's the word! I couldn't think lol...worried. Yes definitely :,-(. What happened to Liddy @Soozi? Xx


She was dumped in a shopping trollley outside Lidl the store was in a commercial area right on the edge of a motorway. She was well fed and really clean! Surprisingly she had been neutered but not chipped. The person who abandoned her was seen by a member of staff! I think it was someone returning to their home country and thought she might be rescued as Lidl is very popular with Brits and Germans. Sadly It happens a lot here!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> She was dumped in a shopping trollley outside Lidl the store was in a commercial area right on the edge of a motorway. She was well fed and really clean! Surprisingly she had been neutered but not chipped. The person who abandoned her was seen by a member of staff! I think it was someone returning to their home country and thought she might be rescued as Lidl is very popular with Brits and Germans. Sadly It happens a lot here!


I can't like ur reply @Soozi coz that just seems wrong to like it :-( I don't know how some people sleep at night doing this sort of thing to animals xx

Well she definitely found her silver lining with you @Soozi xx thank god but heart still breaks for her even though clean and well fed. No wonder she was worried. Poor baby having to make sense of being cared for and then on her own and having to survive and being left to fend for herself :,-( thank god you rescued her ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Poor love! Total surprise too. She is in the best hands for sure! It's so nice being on this journey with you and watching them all literally flourish in your care, She will be the same I am sure of it! Big kisses to the little one and your head haha. headaches are such a pain. Xxx


Thank you xx i'll be better for a sleep I think  x


----------



## Clairabella

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xx i'll be better for a sleep I think  x


I may also put my head in the freezer too as it is colder than cold water lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Then do just that, lay in front of the freezer, head inside, and sleep. Really, you must take care you get enough rest, if you break down because you don’t get enough sleep it helps noone.


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Annie's foster mum was lovely  she has had cats in the past but her last one passed away to cancer :,-(
> 
> She cried and I cried lol. But she has said she will keep in touch. She was lovely. So happy for Annie but I think Freddie misses her. He seems a bit lost at the minute. His brothers are sleeping so not much company :,-(
> 
> Found out about this one last night at about 10ish. She only came into care yesterday evening. She literally won't leave u alone but she is very highly strung at the moment too. Any noise and she turns into something possessed. So sad but hopefully I can work some magic and help her get better xx


Oh wow!! No time to hang around then!! So glad that little Annie has landed on her feet, all thanks to you another little ginger!! And looks like a right little character!! All these gingers makes me want to rush out and get me one!! She's such a sweetheart. x


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Oh wow!! No time to hang around then!! So glad that little Annie has landed on her feet, all thanks to you another little ginger!! And looks like a right little character!! All these gingers makes me want to rush out and get me one!! She's such a sweetheart. x


She's lovely isn't she  she's much paler orange than Annie but equally as beautiful :Kiss xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Annie's foster mum was lovely  she has had cats in the past but her last one passed away to cancer :,-(
> 
> She cried and I cried lol. But she has said she will keep in touch. She was lovely. So happy for Annie but I think Freddie misses her. He seems a bit lost at the minute. His brothers are sleeping so not much company :,-(
> 
> Found out about this one last night at about 10ish. She only came into care yesterday evening. She literally won't leave u alone but she is very highly strung at the moment too. Any noise and she turns into something possessed. So sad but hopefully I can work some magic and help her get better xx


You've worked wonders already!!


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I can't like ur reply @Soozi coz that just seems wrong to like it :-( I don't know how some people sleep at night doing this sort of thing to animals xx
> 
> Well she definitely found her silver lining with you @Soozi xx thank god but heart still breaks for her even though clean and well fed. No wonder she was worried. Poor baby having to make sense of being cared for and then on her own and having to survive and being left to fend for herself :,-( thank god you rescued her ❤


We didn't know she was neutered my rescue friend just thought she was so we had an ultrasound scan done which showed she had been done. 
Lovi people come over here to live, take on pets then decide they don't want to stay. We don't have anything like CP or RSPCA here so they dump the animals often where they think they will have some chance of being rescued. Terribly sad. xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> She's lovely isn't she  she's much paler orange than Annie but equally as beautiful :Kiss xx


I hope she will let you B*** her. Lol!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I hope she will let you B*** her. Lol!


:Hilarious

I might make Amy do it I don't think I'm brave enough lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> I might make Amy do it I don't think I'm brave enough lol xx


But you'll kindly treat Amy's scratched arms afterwards, I hope.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> But you'll kindly treat Amy's scratched arms afterwards, I hope.


If she's lucky i'll give her a wet paper towel to put on the scratches and may just stretch to a plaster lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> She's lovely isn't she  she's much paler orange than Annie but equally as beautiful :Kiss xx


 She's adorable! yes, a lot lighter and more white bits too, gorgeousx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> View attachment 365410


Oh look!! Annie so nice to have an update bless x


----------



## Clairabella

So, I cwtched her to sleep and then put her in her bed ummy1 :Cat ❤


----------



## ChaosCat

Kitten’s paradise, she’ll have the loveliest of dreams. And when she wakes up she will find it’s all true.


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> We didn't know she was neutered my rescue friend just thought she was so we had an ultrasound scan done which showed she had been done.
> Lovi people come over here to live, take on pets then decide they don't want to stay. We don't have anything like CP or RSPCA here so they dump the animals often where they think they will have some chance of being rescued. Terribly sad. xxx


Yes! it really is quite sad that they don't have the same animal charities and support in a lot of the other European countries, I think it's better then it was, but still have a very, very long way to go.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> So, I cwtched her to sleep and then put her in her bed ummy1 :Cat ❤
> 
> View attachment 365441


Absolutely gorgeous girl! Is she a polydactyl? She looks like she has an extra thumb?


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> So, I cwtched her to sleep and then put her in her bed ummy1 :Cat ❤
> View attachment 365441


In that last pic she looks as though she might be cream and white, unless it is just the contrast with the bedding.


----------



## Soozi

QOTN said:


> In that last pic she looks as though she might be cream and white, unless it is just the contrast with the bedding.


She looks a similar color to my girl doesn't she hun?


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Absolutely gorgeous girl! Is she a polydactyl? She looks like she has an extra thumb?


I was just about to ask what one of those are lol xx not that I've noticed love lol but next time I hold her i'll C


Soozi said:


> She looks a similar color to my girl doesn't she hun?


I think you are both right she's not full on ginger her colour is very pale. Creamish sort of colour is more like it xx


----------



## tyg'smum

ChaosCat said:


> Kitten's paradise, she'll have the loveliest of dreams. And when she wakes up she will find it's all true.


Poor little one! But now she has the best possible start to a new life.


----------



## Clairabella

tyg'smum said:


> Poor little one! But now she has the best possible start to a new life.


Thank you xx


----------



## tyg'smum

You've done so much for the little ones on your care: I have no doubt that you're going to turn this little one's life around.

_Edited because Mr Tyg walked across the keyboard as I was typing...._


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> I was just about to ask what one of those are lol xx not that I've noticed love lol but next time I hold her i'll C
> I think you are both right she's not full on ginger her colour is very pale. Creamish sort of colour is more like it xx


I love cream but I love all dilute colours.


----------



## huckybuck

Aww she is warm and safe and a full belly - all a little one needs xx


----------



## Summercat

Sweet dreams :Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Molly's brothers are happy to share some of their special food to make her big and strong ummy1










And no @ChaosCat didnt help me choose her name  lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

So she is eating, good news! Molly has a beautiful colour.


----------



## Trixie1

Molly! what a lovely name for her glad she Seems to be making her self at home already! x


----------



## ebonycat

Molly has fallen on her paws with you hun, our very own kitty angel.
She’s so very sweet x


----------



## Clairabella

I have a question  hopefully you can all shed some light for me.

Molly literally doesn’t stop kneading. No matter what she does, if she walks, if she’s sat on my arm, up on my shoulder she literally doesn’t stop and it goes on for ages, 

Does this mean she could be younger than 8 weeks coz I have an awful feeling she is younger than we think and maybe that’s why she isn’t eating xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> So she is eating, good news! Molly has a beautiful colour.


She's trying but having like a tiny amount and then no more. Is she too young to know how to eat or something? Is that possible xx


----------



## Summercat

How is she size wise compared to the others you have had?


----------



## Clairabella

I’d say the same size as Boris was when he came xx


----------



## Clairabella

Or even my Thomas and he was 4-5 weeks guesstimated by the vet xx


----------



## Summercat

She might be a bit distracted from eating by the new place, new human and such. Maybe tomorrow she will eat more. Also if thin her stomach may not be used to bigger portions yet.


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> She's trying but having like a tiny amount and then no more. Is she too young to know how to eat or something? Is that possible xx


As we don't really know how old she is and what she has been through it's difficult to tell. 
Can you maybe puree some food with water to make it into a smooth mash? Maybe she will lick that off your fingers.


----------



## Summercat

How old was Boris? Maybe she is about six weeks? The rescue said eight?


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> She might be a bit distracted from eating by the new place, new human and such. Maybe tomorrow she will eat more. Also if thin her stomach may not be used to bigger portions yet.


Okey doke. I tried to tempt her with gourmet and she licked the sauce and ate a tiny bit if anything at all but like the sauce off it.

Then tried to tempt her with encore but obviously got to be careful aswell with her tummy and different foods but trying to get her eating. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> As we don't really know how old she is and what she has been through it's difficult to tell.
> Can you maybe puree some food with water to make it into a smooth mash? Maybe she will lick that off your fingers.


I didn't know this. Thank you CC. Will try that too xx


----------



## Summercat

Purée sounds good, but I never had a kitten so young, maybe one of the breeders or @chillminx can help


----------



## huckybuck

She still looks like she has blue eyes so could be around 6/7 weeks. 

Maybe she has recently left Mum - if she was still feeding from her that could be why she's still kneading. 

Perhaps adding kitten milk/formula as well as solid food could help?


----------



## QOTN

Not all kittens are fully weaned at 8 weeks. If you suspect this is the case with Molly, I would actually buy some kitten replacement milk, cook a little chicken in a small amount of water, mash it to a pulp and mix with the KRM or you could just try it with warm water at the moment. That is how I weaned my kittens because mum was still feeding them so they didn't need the KRM.

Hold her on your lap and get her to lick it from your finger. If she is reluctant, wipe some round her mouth to lick off or gently open her mouth and put a little on her tongue.

Does she know how to use a tray?


----------



## Clairabella

When I asked Mollys age CP woman said that she had tried to weigh her bit she wouldn’t sit still although she was around the 800g mark at a quick glance. She said that would be the approx weight of an 8week old so they put her at that age.

She has a big tummy from worms xx I don’t know if that would make any difference weight wise too obviously not much but wondered if it would be a little bit xx


----------



## Clairabella

Sorry ladies - back now.

Thank you for the advice and ur thoughts on it. I haven't got much experience but just my gut feels like she is younger or as you said @QOTN not properly weaned xx


----------



## Soozi

Molly is lovely! Miss Molly! Lol! 
Can’t help with feeding with kittens! Is she not eating enough?


----------



## Clairabella

On a happier note.....

This is how we will be sleeping tonight lol

5 in a bed 

And I wouldn't have it any other way :Kiss










Guess this means we've cracked the introductions


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So sweet to see them all wanting to sleep with one another. I think Molly has landed on her feet with you as foster mun.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> So sweet to see them all wanting to sleep with one another. I think Molly has landed on her feet with you as foster mun.


Thank you love xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> On a happier note.....
> 
> This is how we will be sleeping tonight lol
> 
> 5 in a bed
> 
> And I wouldn't have it any other way :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 365476
> 
> 
> Guess this means we've cracked the introductions


Rofl! Bedtime will be fun!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Rofl! Bedtime will be fun!


I can fit my top half in but no room for my legs so i'll have to dangle them out lol xx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> I can fit my top half in but no room for my legs so i'll have to dangle them out lol xx


What a picture this conjures up! @Whompingwillow May we have a sketch pleeeeese?:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> What a picture this conjures up! @Whompingwillow May we have a sketch pleeeeese?:Hilarious


She can draw me like a spider type of thing lol or maybe more octopus lol :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

“There were five in the bed and Freddie Owl Face said, ‘roll over, roll over’...so they all rolled over and foster mummy fell out, they looked at her and they gave a shout, ‘always remember, to tie a knot in your pyjamas...kitty beds are only made for one, two, three, four...”

I think I’ve gone bonkers


----------



## Emmasian

Clairabella said:


> I have a question  hopefully you can all shed some light for me.
> 
> Molly literally doesn't stop kneading. No matter what she does, if she walks, if she's sat on my arm, up on my shoulder she literally doesn't stop and it goes on for ages,
> 
> Does this mean she could be younger than 8 weeks coz I have an awful feeling she is younger than we think and maybe that's why she isn't eating xx


This is a rivetting thread, I'm following it closely and can't wait to hear new developments.

I'm wondering if the kneading could also be a form of anxiety. When I got Rafa, though he was 14 weeks, he went from the breeder's multi cat household to his own room alone whilst I introduced him to the others. He was so clingy and anxious he would knead feverishly, even thin air. I would nurse him and it would stop eventually when he dozed off. Wondered if it could be a bit of the same - very understandable in the circs.


----------



## Soozi

Hun can I just make a suggestion! you could try giving Molly her food on a flat plate rather than a bowl?


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> I have a question  hopefully you can all shed some light for me.
> 
> Molly literally doesn't stop kneading. No matter what she does, if she walks, if she's sat on my arm, up on my shoulder she literally doesn't stop and it goes on for ages,
> 
> Does this mean she could be younger than 8 weeks coz I have an awful feeling she is younger than we think and maybe that's why she isn't eating xx


I may be replying a bit late here but Joey was exactly like this - kneading everything including the carpet on the stairs but mostly me and the sofa etc. He was maybe 6 weeks when we got him and he did it for a little while.

Would suggest some kitten milk as a supplement to food. It's good she's having biccies too. You can mash up wet food with water or even into a bit of kitten milk to try and make it more appealing 

We also found Joey got on best with little saucers for food rather than bowls he had to dip his head in, initially at least!


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> I may be replying a bit late here but Joey was exactly like this - kneading everything including the carpet on the stairs but mostly me and the sofa etc. He was maybe 6 weeks when we got him and he did it for a little while.
> 
> Would suggest some kitten milk as a supplement to food. It's good she's having biccies too. You can mash up wet food with water or even into a bit of kitten milk to try and make it more appealing
> 
> We also found Joey got on best with little saucers for food rather than bowls he had to dip his head in, initially at least!


Thank you. I'll definitely try all ur suggestions. thank you  I'm going to buy some kitten milk later this morning. She's so little, I can't see what harm the milk will do - she'll get the extra nourishment aswell as the hydration with the milk

She'll attempt the wet and also the dry but she just seems to be licking the moisture off the wet and eating the teeny tiny amount of that or nothing at all. I know she has eaten a couple of pieces of biscuit though so that's one good thing, like you said. That's half the battle isn't it really that she does show interest but it just doesn't sssn established properly so the amount she is having isn't near enough what she should be having or enough to sustain a good calorie intake for a growing baby and the water I've put down - she hasn't had any of it. The kitten milk is definitely my next step.

I feel bad because I know they are not keen on the kitten milk because of it not being good for them and I know that so it's like I'm bending the rules a little but i think in some circumstances you have to think outside the box sort of thing and some milk just to pick her up so that I can then work on her getting her eating sorted, well it can't hurt can it? It's for her own benefit and in her best interests that i'd be happy to try anything to get her eating pattern established. Or am I wrong? I'm such a worrier and over thinker lol.

She has a nasty eye thing too, like she has cut her eye lid on branches or something. It has been checked out by CP before she came to me and it definitely looks to be on the eyelid rather than the actual eye (which is what CP have advised me) but It worries me that she is also trying to fight that too. It is a little weepy at the moment which I'm allowed to bathe in salt water but I think even that adds to her problems :-( so surely I can't do any wrong trying to pick her up even if it means kitten milk until she has established a better eating pattern than she has now xx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> This is a rivetting thread, I'm following it closely and can't wait to hear new developments.
> 
> I'm wondering if the kneading could also be a form of anxiety. When I got Rafa, though he was 14 weeks, he went from the breeder's multi cat household to his own room alone whilst I introduced him to the others. He was so clingy and anxious he would knead feverishly, even thin air. I would nurse him and it would stop eventually when he dozed off. Wondered if it could be a bit of the same - very understandable in the circs.


Thanks Em, that's exactly how she is too and also stopped only when I cwtched her to sleep.



Soozi said:


> Hun can I just make a suggestion! you could try giving Molly her food on a flat plate rather than a bowl?[/QUOTE.
> 
> Definitely gonna try the flat plates too. I'll be honest, it didn't enter my head I've just used what 'equipment' and stock CP have given to me to use as I believed that to be adequate. I agree though she does look awkward with the last pic. I think it's more to do with her climbing out of a high sided bed and sort of bending/peering over into the pool. I didn't move her though as I was afraid to distract her and put her off eating altogether. I'll try the plates though. Again, it can only help in this circumstance I think xx


----------



## Clairabella

Just about to hit the sack again after a routine safety check  and sitting with this one for a while, just because she loves company :Kiss




























I adore little miss mollywog :Cat Looking forward to seeing her grow and flourish in care and to become a baby queen :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Looking at the times of posting with a frown.... Bad girl! See that you get some sleep, even if your bed is beleaguered.
Little Molly will learn to eat. This is all so new to her. The kitten milk will help, I hope. 
She looks alert and curious, not at all as if she had given herself up.


----------



## LJC675

Clairabella said:


> On a happier note.....
> 
> This is how we will be sleeping tonight lol
> 
> 5 in a bed
> 
> And I wouldn't have it any other way :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 365476
> 
> 
> Guess this means we've cracked the introductions


That is soooo fantastic. I have an image of you trying to wiggle in there without disturbing them, then giving up as you can't bear to make any of them move, you end up sleeping on the sofa.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> On a happier note.....
> 
> This is how we will be sleeping tonight lol
> 
> 5 in a bed
> 
> And I wouldn't have it any other way :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 365476
> 
> 
> Guess this means we've cracked the introductions


Clairabella this is amazing, honestly. Pain free introductions! Your boys are the best


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Just about to hit the sack again after a routine safety check  and sitting with this one for a while, just because she loves company :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 365554
> 
> 
> View attachment 365555
> 
> 
> View attachment 365556
> 
> 
> I adore little miss mollywog :Cat Looking forward to seeing her grow and flourish in care and to become a baby queen :Cat


And we all are too, I know I am! She is going to be a character


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Looking at the times of posting with a frown.... Bad girl! See that you get some sleep, even if your bed is beleaguered.
> Little Molly will learn to eat. This is all so new to her. The kitten milk will help, I hope.
> She looks alert and curious, not at all as if she had given herself up.


I agree, very bad girl


----------



## SuboJvR

We used Kitten Milk Replacement with Joey which is a formula powder you mix etc. He went MAD for it but when I finally cottonned on it was too late and he was already so sick from his parasite etc.

When he got to hospital the first thing they gave him was milk, too. I don’t know what sort. But like Molly when we had him at home he was trying to lap the food up to start with.

Once he was feeling better he did go for cat food as well though. And when we got him home again we did the mushy food with water and it worked a treat.

It’s possible her worms are making her feel queasy as well so hopefully the milk is more appetising.

It’s not great true but not eating is worse! Like you say when she is so small the priority is getting her eating something and once she feels a bit better she will be brave and up for trying the proper stuff.

If she has literally just left mum and been outside with her then she’s perhaps not ever been exposed to cat food yet.

She looks much brighter in your latest pictures like she is realising she is safe now


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I think your doingva great job with Molly. She looks a lot happier already. She will settle it's all strange and new to her.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning Miss Molly, hope you let foster mummy get some sleep. Kitten formula can only be a good thing as she's so teeny.

@Clairabella I am so glad to see the brothers all settled together, your big bruvs have been amazing haven't they, Freddie? Have a good day all of you


----------



## Clairabella

Just tried to weigh Molly moo and it is practically impossible to get a good weight off her. She doesn’t sit still she just wants to be stroked and fussed and loved constantly and all the time she’s purring her head off and padding. Even when she walks she is padding. I’ve never known anything like it. I definitely think some sort of anxiety or something. She doesn’t know what to do with herself. It’s only when I cwtch her up until she sleeps that she rests. Anyway..........she was coming up at roughly 600g on my scales. I couldn’t get a pic sorry ladies as she doesn’t sit still. 

Which brings me to my next question . If I put the pet remedy in there then will it be that it could settle her and help with this restlessness or is this a personality thing and thing is how she is meant to be? 

I woke up this morning too, to find that she has definitely eaten some dry and I’d say a decent ish amount for such a little girl. I’m still going to get some milk though. I think after asking everyone’s advice that’ll only help her. I just want to make her bigger and strong instead of all bones. She really is teeny tiny. 

Thank you all for ur help and advice yesterday - and patience whilst I was having a breakdown lol. Today i’s feeling fighting fit and ready to face whatever comes my way  not a false widow or a snake though  . They would win every time! Lol


----------



## SuboJvR

You'll find she will gain quite quickly now she's eating etc though it's still quite stressful for you - but so rewarding 

My top tip for weighing kittens is to put a cardboard box on the scales!

She will jump in!


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> You'll find she will gain quite quickly now she's eating etc though it's still quite stressful for you - but so rewarding
> 
> My top tip for weighing kittens is to put a cardboard box on the scales!
> 
> She will jump in!
> 
> View attachment 365563
> View attachment 365564


Omg omg ❤❤

Joey is just mind blowing - he's lush. His features are so striking. Those pics are fab! X

Thank you for sharing your top tip  looks like I'm gonna need to invest in a digital scales!

He had the pot thing to sit in (like this one) but wouldn't have it! Cardboard box wins every time though so I'm gonna try it ur way xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Glad you feel better and rested. I think being flexible and doing things on an individual basis is best. I would try kitten milk in Molly's case.

I think it is likely in part the upheaval and missing her mum and siblings. I think she likely will be calmer once settled. My sisters kitten adopted at four months used to knead a lot, on blankets in particular, I think it was self calming.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Just tried to weigh Molly moo and it is practically impossible to get a good weight off her. She doesn't sit still she just wants to be stroked and fussed and loved constantly and all the time she's purring her head off and padding. Even when she walks she is padding. I've never known anything like it. I definitely think some sort of anxiety or something. She doesn't know what to do with herself. It's only when I cwtch her up until she sleeps that she rests. Anyway..........she was coming up at roughly 600g on my scales. I couldn't get a pic sorry ladies as she doesn't sit still.
> 
> Which brings me to my next question . If I put the pet remedy in there then will it be that it could settle her and help with this restlessness or is this a personality thing and thing is how she is meant to be?
> 
> I woke up this morning too, to find that she has definitely eaten some dry and I'd say a decent ish amount for such a little girl. I'm still going to get some milk though. I think after asking everyone's advice that'll only help her. I just want to make her bigger and strong instead of all bones. She really is teeny tiny.
> 
> Thank you all for ur help and advice yesterday - and patience whilst I was having a breakdown lol. Today i's feeling fighting fit and ready to face whatever comes my way  not a false widow or a snake though  . They would win every time! Lol


Mr g is exactly the same by the sounds of it! I can barely text, he shoves his head in my hands face., kneads the air, all he wants is love  does treats in the scales help?

Glad she is eating! Maybe she will like some pilachards in tomato sauce or something as a treat? Just a teeny tiny bit in case it gives her a bad tummy. Mojo loves that

Yay, I will send you one of my spider web residents then! How else can I take advantage of this strength for anything hmmmm  so happy to read this post, all sounds grand xx


----------



## Summercat

Is that Boris @Clairabella? Love the pic :Cat


----------



## QOTN

Why would anybody say KMR is not good? It is especially formulated for kittens! I used to use Cimicat but RC do one now I think. (Of course they do. Jump on any bandwagon!) I still think a plastic box (Addis lockable type if you have one, attached to the scales with a bit of Blutack,) is best for weighing since a cardboard one can tip if they wriggle. If she seems around 600gms she is either much younger or very underweight. I really would not risk her getting addicted to biscuits at this stage, so please try helping her with the mashed wet food in warm water. It is how I weaned about 40 litters of kittens.

Edit. Deep plastic box without lid obviously!


----------



## SbanR

If you're going to buy more scales why don't you get some proper baby scales. They'll be much safer than kitchen scales and you can weigh your boys on them too, esp little Owl Face seeing as how he's still so young


----------



## Shrike

Would putting a flannel or folded cloth in the bottom of the box help? Something for her to paddle whilst you note the weight?


----------



## SuboJvR

QOTN said:


> Why would anybody say KMR is not good? It is especially formulated for kittens! I used to use Cimicat but RC do one now I think. (Of course they do. Jump on any bandwagon!) I still think a plastic box (Addis lockable type if you have one, attached to the scales with a bit of Blutack,) is best for weighing since a cardboard one can tip if they wriggle. If she seems around 600gms she is either much younger or very underweight. I really would not risk her getting addicted to biscuits at this stage, so please try helping her with the mashed wet food in warm water. It is how I weaned about 40 litters of kittens.
> 
> Edit. Deep plastic box without lid obviously!


I think a bit of wires crossed - "kitten milk" sold by [email protected] etc is usually seen as a treat rather than a true meal (as opposed to formula) or a supplementary food, but still any fluid is good fluid right!


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Just tried to weigh Molly moo and it is practically impossible to get a good weight off her. She doesn't sit still she just wants to be stroked and fussed and loved constantly and all the time she's purring her head off and padding. Even when she walks she is padding. I've never known anything like it. I definitely think some sort of anxiety or something. She doesn't know what to do with herself. It's only when I cwtch her up until she sleeps that she rests. Anyway..........she was coming up at roughly 600g on my scales. I couldn't get a pic sorry ladies as she doesn't sit still.
> 
> Which brings me to my next question . If I put the pet remedy in there then will it be that it could settle her and help with this restlessness or is this a personality thing and thing is how she is meant to be?
> 
> I woke up this morning too, to find that she has definitely eaten some dry and I'd say a decent ish amount for such a little girl. I'm still going to get some milk though. I think after asking everyone's advice that'll only help her. I just want to make her bigger and strong instead of all bones. She really is teeny tiny.
> 
> Thank you all for ur help and advice yesterday - and patience whilst I was having a breakdown lol. Today i's feeling fighting fit and ready to face whatever comes my way  not a false widow or a snake though  . They would win every time! Lol


Awww love the pics! ❤
By the way you are describing Molly is exactly the same as Liddy was when I got her! (Still is to a lesser extent) Head butting,rubbing, toes spread and kneading the air! Even the floor! Twisting frantically this way and that with loud purring Lol it's over stimulation so I would be as calm as you can around her hun. It does get better and she will calm although might always be prone to over stimulation. I feel they worry that they will be left and need reassurance. I'd maybe try the Yucalm stuff hun. 
So happy the boys are all good! Such a lovely sight! 
So pleased you feel refreshed and ready to fight another day! Lol! 
I agree baby scales would be a good investment! Not too expensive either? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

These pair, Ed asually bathing his brother whilst waiting for their mum to clean the bathroom lol


----------



## Soozi

The bonding is unbelievable! ❤❤❤


----------



## SbanR

Tom tat looks like he's enduring it, Yet Again!


----------



## Soozi

Freddie is growing fast!!!! xxx


----------



## Trixie1

What a lovely photo of these two!x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So sweet Tom tat and Freddie owl face cuddling up.


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks ladies....but that is my Ed lol. Fred doesn’t stop following him around. He’s his little stalker lol. I think it’s because Fred feels close to Ed as he acts like a feral and reminds the baby of his old days in the wild


----------



## Clairabella

Ladies I bought some wet wipes and cleaned her up as best as I could. There's no way she can go in the bath, it would just be too much for her. I'm not stressing her, she obviously needs calm ❤ I want to build her confidence up not scare her to death by trying to bath her. It's not worth it. She's had a good going over with wipes.

This is what she is doing now ❤❤










cwtches ❤❤

I literally love the bones of her :Kiss


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Ladies I bought some wet wipes and cleaned her up as best as I could. There's no way she can go in the bath, it would just be too much for her. I'm not stressing her, she obviously needs calm ❤ I want to build her confidence up not scare her to death by trying to bath her. It's not worth it. She's had a good going over with wipes.
> 
> This is what she is doing now ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 365622
> 
> 
> cwtches ❤❤
> 
> I literally love the bones of her :Kiss


She makes me want to cry! I am just so happy she's with you Hun! Her eye looks a bit sore poor love. Your Amy looks a sweetheart! ❤❤❤ You're absolutely right about the bath you don't want her going back when you are doing so well with her. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> She makes me want to cry! I am just so happy she's with you Hun! Her eye looks a bit sore poor love. Your Amy looks a sweetheart! ❤❤❤


I'm the same @Soozi. Literally makes me weak to look in her eyes. All I see is heartbreak and struggle. Doesn't help that she is so scrawny. Never mind, things can only get better for her now she lives with us xx

I tried kitten milk and she had some. Also I bought her the gourmet soups and she couldn't get enough of it. I'm so chuffed. Hopefully it'll continue and then if needs be I can wean her back onto the Felix at a later date, when she has picked up a bit, like I had to do with Boris ❤ Xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I'm the same @Soozi. Literally makes me weak to look in her eyes. All I see is heartbreak and struggle. Doesn't help that she is so scrawny. Never mind, things can only get better for her now she lives with us xx
> 
> I tried kitten milk and she had some. Also I bought her the gourmet soups and she couldn't get enough of it. I'm so chuffed. Hopefully it'll continue and then if needs be I can wean her back onto the Felix at a later date, when she has picked up a bit, like I had to do with Boris ❤ Xx


She'll soon beef up a bit! I wish I could offer tips on her eating but we are limited here and don't know of any good cat foods you could try.


----------



## ChaosCat

Such a little slip of a kitten! Glad she liked the soup and the milk! As long as she eats and gets enough liquid inside her she will do fine.

@Mrs Funkin will be disappointed, but bathing surely must be postponed until she is used to all these ew things and starts feeling completely settled.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> She'll soon beef up a bit! I wish I could offer tips on her eating but we are limited here and don't know of any good cat foods you could try.


Ahh @Soozi it's more than enough that you all keep an eye out for us. We really appreciate you all caring and being on here always for me when I'm having a hissy fit and everything is the end of the world lol. Such a drama queen! But it's only because I care so deeply. I've got bits and pieces here from the boys, like gourmet sachets and gourmet tins. Also encore and Sainsbury's stuff. I can cook chicken and fish too like with Boris but I'd rather try and persevere with wet foods first xx just gonna keep evaluating it as I go along though and see how we get on or if that fails i'll Just come here and whine to you all about it lol xx

Her eye was red and looked sore yesterday but it has scabbed overnight after bathing it I'm normal saline  so fingers crossed it's gonna heal nicely now xx failing that she has a vets on Friday afternoon which I can use to tell the vet about any problems whilst I'm there xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Such a little slip of a kitten! Glad she liked the soup and the milk! As long as she eats and gets enough liquid inside her she will do fine.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin will be disappointed, but bathing surely must be postponed until she is used to all these ew things and starts feeling completely settled.


I know lol @Mrs Funkin is gonna be fuming lol but I can't put her through that xx

She's so very thin and undernourished but we can work on that can't we now she's safe  xx


----------



## Clairabella

Awwww she really loves the gourmet soups ❤


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Awwww she really loves the gourmet soups ❤


Soooo glad she's loving the gourmet soups!! And had some milk too her little legs look so thin! Bless! you'll build her up in no time!! So glad she's with you now hope her eye improves by tomorrow but good she's has the vets Friday anyway, just in case. I've no doubt she's in the best possible hands x


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Soooo glad she's loving the gourmet soups!! And had some milk too her little legs look so thin! Bless! you'll build her up in no time!! So glad she's with you now hope her eye improves by tomorrow but good she's has the vets Friday anyway, just in case. I've no doubt she's in the best possible hands x


You are lovely @Trixie1 - thank you for your lovely reply xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> You are lovely @Trixie1 - thank you for your lovely reply xx


 You are very welcome! x


----------



## Emmasian

How long does the worming process take if she has a large burden? So glad to hear her little eye is improving.

I was going to say re the bath that a good going over with some pet wipes and even some no rinse shampoo might be better than soaking her and lowering her body temperature when she's so tiny. Animology do some wonderful pet wipes which are smooth on one side and slightly abrasive on the other. You can get small cat ones:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...id=1534960769&sr=8-5&keywords=animology+wipes

Or larger dog ones which I use on my MCs for the dreaded bumwash:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Animology-...40_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=animology+wipes&psc=1

They last for ages too.


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> How long does the worming process take if she has a large burden? So glad to hear her little eye is improving.
> 
> I was going to say re the bath that a good going over with some pet wipes and even some no rinse shampoo might be better than soaking her and lowering her body temperature when she's so tiny. Animology do some wonderful pet wipes which are smooth on one side and slightly abrasive on the other. You can get small cat ones:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...id=1534960769&sr=8-5&keywords=animology+wipes
> 
> Or larger dog ones which I use on my MCs for the dreaded bumwash:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Animology-...40_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=animology+wipes&psc=1
> 
> They last for ages too.


Thanks Em,

I'm gonna have a look at the second link coz I think my fosters would benefit from those. They always seem to have dirty bums when they come. Sometimes it's gonna the next time they go to the toilet but I've also had to clean too but I just used toilet roll and warm water. It's been ok for a gentle quick wash but if I got any kitts which were more soiled then I think the wipes would be better so thanks for the recommendation.

I have called CP woman and told her about Molly with the food situation. She was basically saying, could be this, could be that, give it another 24hrs and if no change then I can tell the vet on Friday. I told her my concern is that she will lose weight, which she doesn't have on her to lose at the moment, she's so small. She's not ill so that's one good thing but losing weight when she is already so teeny tiny worries me. She also said she has worms which can either make them hungry or make them feel full so maybe that's why she isn't eating but after tomorrow we should be able to rule that out, as she's giving the treatment 48hrs to take effect xx


----------



## huckybuck

Ok she looks very. very young to me!!

I think that's probably why she's paddling so much.

Also if she is full of worms they will be making her skittish and anxious. She may well lose weight when she gets rid of those!!!

I would def try the PR - it can't do any harm. 

And keep up with the kitten milk too - as much as she will drink and often.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor baby girl  I am not disappointed at all, she can't go in the bath like this poor bean. Give her a love from us here xx


----------



## SuboJvR

When Joey was tiny we were trying little meals every couple of hours.

Don’t panic. Every little bit she has of soup or milk will be going somewhere. I’m sure she won’t lose more


----------



## Soozi

Poor little love! But while she’s got worms I doubt she would put on much weight tbh. HB is right give her anything she will eat plus the milk it won’t do her any harm. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I’ve been giving her the gourmet every three to four hours approx and she just loves it. Also refilling her milk but she isn’t so keen now which I’m not that bothered about - she has the soups to keep her going that can just be an added xtra. I’ve also left her dry down but she hasn’t touched it. I’ve just told myself at least she’s having something with the soups. And decent amounts. Does that all sound ok? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Sorry just to add it’s the Gourmet soups that she’s having every 3-4 hours roughly  xx


----------



## cheekyscrip

Lovely baby xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Sorry just to add it's the Gourmet soups that she's having every 3-4 hours roughly  xx


Give her as much as she wants hun. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I clearly know nothing about cats but a lot about human babies and my gut instinct is whatever she will eat, let her eat. If it's the gourmet soups, she will be getting chicken licken and broth too  Sounds good to me xx


----------



## Clairabella

Will do @Soozi - thanks love  xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know clearly know nothing about cats but a lot about human babies and my gut instinct is whatever she will eat, let her eat. If it's the gourmet soups, she will be getting chicken licken and broth too  Sounds good to me xx


Fab. I was thinking the exact same as you too Mrs F xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Will do @Soozi - thanks love  xx


Don't get anxious lovi! It's very early days! She's doing great and so are you. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Don't get anxious lovi! It's very early days! She's doing great and so are you. xxx


Thanks @Soozi - you're an absolute diamond. Whenever I post u're never far behind making sure sure we are ok xx


----------



## Trixie1

I agree with the others, give her as much as she wants of the gourmet, At this stage I think it’s important to get her eating and she loves the gourmet so sounds good to me too! Your doing great, just continue doing what you doingx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Yep another in agreement here give her as much as she wants at the stage Molly is at. By the way i think you are doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Summercat

Glad to hear she has been eating better


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Yep another in agreement here give her as much as she wants at the stage Molly is at. By the way i think you are doing a fantastic job.


Thank you love xx really means a lot. It's only what any of us here would do ❤ Xxxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> These pair, Ed asually bathing his brother whilst waiting for their mum to clean the bathroom lol
> 
> View attachment 365593


Wow, you have done some magic with these introductions


----------



## Clairabella

So sorry I’ve flitted on and off here twice today and not replied. I’m rushed off my feet a minute and have found a very prominent lump on Fred flinstones neck :,-( It doesn’t feel grisly or fatty. It’s solid and can me moved between my fingers but doesn’t hurt him at all. ’ve ruled out microchip as I’m pretty sure I can feel it in place, We have the vets this afternoon xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Clairabella fingers crossed its nothing serious with Freddie.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Clairabella fingers crossed its nothing serious with Freddie.


Thank you xx they are determined to keep me on my toes lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> So sorry I've flitted on and off here twice today and not replied. I'm rushed off my feet a minute and have found a very prominent lump on Fred flinstones neck :,-( It doesn't feel grisly or fatty. It's solid and can me moved between my fingers but doesn't hurt him at all. 've ruled out microchip as I'm pretty sure I can feel it in place, We have the vets this afternoon xxx


Awww Freddie! 
Could it be a lump from another injection hun? Often a lump comes up on an Injection site. So it's on the back of his neck? Could be a cyst if you can move it. What time are you going to the Vet Lovi? 
How's little Molly moo today? Eating ok?
Don't reply if you're busy hun just as and when you can. xxx


----------



## LJC675

Oh I hope Little Owl Face is just fine and it's just an unnecessary worry, poor you. Fingers crossed for you.xxxxxx


----------



## Soozi

LJC675 said:


> Oh I hope Little Owl Face is just fine and it's just an unnecessary worry, poor you. Fingers crossed for you.xxxxxx


The fact Clair can move it makes me think it's a cyst from possibly a previous injection.xxx


----------



## Clairabella

They said the same @Soozi when I called the vet but as it is two weeks ago they said maybe not xx


----------



## Clairabella

Knowing my luck it’ll be the chip lol even though I think I can feel it on the back of his neck lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

I been googling and I think injection site lump like u said @Soozi xx


----------



## ChaosCat

They really do their best to keep you from mischief. Fingers crossed all is well with Freddy!


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you xx gonna bath then make my way there. Our appointment is twenty past 3 xx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xx gonna bath then make my way there. Our appointment is twenty past 3 xx


Bath? *SHE SAID BATH!!!!* 

Oh, wait. Her, not the cats....


----------



## ChaosCat

Jesthar said:


> Bath? SHE SAID _BATH!!!!_
> 
> Oh, wait. Her, not the cats....


She can show us a photo of herself all plushed up.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> She can show us a photo of herself all plushed up.


Omg no way, I have a uni brow bush thing going on for my eyebrows, a moustache and no fake tan so soz but no pics of Mamma bear lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I been googling and I think injection site lump like u said @Soozi xx


Lovi I don't think it would be anything nasty. He might just want you to monitor it.


----------



## Whompingwillow

@Clairabella has asked me to say that she is taking a tiny break from updating this thread and the forum as she has so much going on that needs sorting, she will be back soon with updates when things settle down a bit xx


----------



## Soozi

Whompingwillow said:


> @Clairabella has asked me to say that she is taking a tiny break from updating this thread and the forum as she has so much going on that needs sorting, she will be back soon with updates when things settle down a bit xx


Totally understand! Being bombarded with messages can be overwhelming when you have so much going on there's not enough hours in the day!
Will have withdrawal symptoms but hope to see her soon!
Only when you have time let us know that all's ok with Freddie please hun!
Hugs to you and our super foster mummy!
xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Totally understand @Clairabella - but if you get one sec to let us know that Freddie is ok, that would be greatly appreciated. Try and take some time for you and rest a bit too please, then come back refreshed xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Totally understand @Clairabella - but if you get one sec to let us know that Freddie is ok, that would be greatly appreciated. Try and take some time for you and rest a bit too please, then come back refreshed xx


She will update on Freddie when things are more settled. As far as I know he is ok as of now, not in pain or anything, just a lump thats being figured out, she doesnt know much more yet


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Whompingwillow - all paws firmly crossed here.


----------



## Trixie1

@Whompingwillow send her our love and tell her to take care of herself and hope things settle down for her very soon


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Whompingwillow send her my regards and wishes that Freddie isn't too bad and gets better soon I hope Molly doesnt cause too much mayhem. also tell to take as much time of as she needs as her health and her cats are important.


----------



## huckybuck

Hoping Freddie's lump is something just benign. 
And that Annie is doing ok too. 
Worried about CB but sending her loads of love and hugs xx

Thank you for updating WW xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> Hoping Freddie's lump is something just benign.
> And that Annie is doing ok too.
> Worried about CB but sending her loads of love and hugs xx
> 
> Thank you for updating WW xx


She is fine, she is welsh! Tough as nails  (which I always manage to bend, but never mind... )


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Omg no way, I have a uni brow bush thing going on for my eyebrows, a moustache and no fake tan so soz but no pics of Mamma bear lol xx


Almost like frida kahlo. One of my favourite people. You just need that fake tan


----------



## Whompingwillow

I have this one








Here is another self portrait 








A beauty


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> I have this one
> View attachment 365834
> 
> Here is another self portrait
> View attachment 365835
> 
> A beauty


Omg she is actually a ringer of me lol.


----------



## Clairabella

Bonjoooo ladies,

Guess who 

Sorry for the disappearing act! Should be a magician :Hilarious 

Basically, I have three/four babies at home not well. 

Fred and Ed had to go to vets the same day. Both have viruses. Also Molly went the next day and she has a virus too so couldn’t have jabs. 

Thomas is the only one who hasn’t had any symptoms so far.

Anyone have any advice? It seems like this virus thing is being passed between them all. Freddy has also been vom since Saturday. He didn’t yesterday, only wretching and now today he is vomiting again. 

I’ve disinfected and cleaned bowls every day. Aswell as cleaning the house xx


----------



## Clairabella

They’ve also all been put on chicken and fish over the weekend which I changed back to normal wet food yesterday xx


----------



## Emmasian

Hi, lovely to see you back, but what alot you have on your plate, poor you! What did the vet say? Have they got diarrhea too? 

I would do as you are doing already - good hygiene, especially re bowls and litter trays. I would keep them on chicken/fish with added cooking water for a bit longer if you can manage it, as it should rest their tummies. Is there any way of keeping the unaffected cat separate for a few days? (A nightmare, trust me I know).

Hopefully it will burn out over a few days, but further tests (blood and stool) could be needed if longer, or if they can't hold anything down at all, or become listless. Is the kitten able to keep anything down? How is her weight? I'd be most worried about her with the less mature immune system and the possibility of dehydration.

I'm sure others with more experience will be along soon xx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Hi, lovely to see you back, but what alot you have on your plate, poor you! What did the vet say? Have they got diarrhea too?
> 
> I would do as you are doing already - good hygiene, especially re bowls and litter trays. I would keep them on chicken/fish with added cooking water for a bit longer if you can manage it, as it should rest their tummies. Is there any way of keeping the unaffected cat separate for a few days? (A nightmare, trust me I know).
> 
> Hopefully it will burn out over a few days, but further tests (blood and stool) could be needed if longer, or if they can't hold anything down at all, or become listless. Is the kitten able to keep anything down? How is her weight? I'd be most worried about her with the less mature immune system and the possibility of dehydration.
> 
> I'm sure others with more experience will be along soon xx


Thanks Em ❤

I took Fred to the vet about his lump on Thurs. They basically don't know what it is but said keep an eye on it until we go back for his second jab this Friday. They said they could stick a needle in it to see if it's fluid but as he isn't in pain with it then they will hold off a little.

Then Ed was unwell at same time, croaky weird purr and meow thing going on and lethargic. So took him to the vets the same day. His throat red and very inflamed with temp very high the vet said. So He has been diagnosed with virus. So he had some treatment and they told me to keep and eye on him until Saturday and if he isn't eating still then he should go back.

Molly then went to the vets Friday. She couldnt have her jabs because of her having a high temp and also diarrhoea. The vet diagnosed virus there too. So she's on antibiotics now xx

Then Saturday Fred started vomiting. I thought it could be because he has been sneaking food from the boys bowls. A few hours later he was fine, like he got it off his stomach and then got better. At that point I put them all on fish and chicken.

Yesterday I thought everyone better because apart from wretching all seemed ok. so they have been having some encore tins - the plain chicken ones. Today now Freddie is vomiting all over again.

Molly luckily is in her room and now her diarrhoea has stopped from last week. She is also eating well thank god xx

Just racking my brains what it could be as they are nearly all unwell and all since Molly came really. Although I could be linking the two and there not be a link. Who knows!

I'm disinfecting food bowls after every meal. Litter trays everyday. The house is clean anyway but I clean clean clean all the time lol. It's horrible when they all go down at the same time love isn't it. I'm linking it all but dunno what the connection is so I can get on top of it.

I'll put them back on the chicken and fish longer then xxx


----------



## Summercat

Hi,
Nice to see you back :Cat
Sorry to hear about the virus though.

One thing I have been doing since visiting the shelter is when coming home, changing clothes and poping in the shower. I used to just wash my hands.

In the shelter for the kittens they have hand sanitizer and plastic covers
for shoes you pop on before entering. Same with the on site clinic.

Maybe try something like that. Changing clothes might be too awkward but use plastic reusable slip ons for shoes and maybe some type of smock.
Might be best to do with all new cats and kittens, as you get them straight away and may be carrying something and need jabs or more jabs,


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Hi,
> Nice to see you back :Cat
> Sorry to hear about the virus though.
> 
> One thing I have been doing since visiting the shelter is when coming home, changing clothes and poping in the shower. I used to just wash my hands.
> 
> In the shelter for the kittens they have hand sanitizer and plastic covers
> for shoes you pop on before entering. Same with the on site clinic.
> 
> Maybe try something like that. Changing clothes might be too awkward but use plastic reusable slip ons for shoes and maybe some type of smock.
> Might be best to do with all new cats and kittens, as you get them straight away and may be carrying something and need jabs or more jabs,


Fab, thank you xx i'll Have a think of what I can do towards doing something like that too xx


----------



## Soozi

Awww hello Lovi! 
I’m so sorry to hear about the virus! 
It’s easy to spread even when you are really careful! 
If you have plastic food/water bowls get rid of them all. Plastic is porous and harbours bacteria no matter how thorough you are cleaning them. Get Pyrex, stainless steel or ceramic. 
Are you ok? Was a bit worried but so glad to see you’re back! xxx


----------



## SbanR

Sorry to hear the kids are poorly. What a nightmare.
Fantastic suggestions from SC. You might consider getting a workman's boiler type suit so you can put it on /take off when you see to fosters?
Hope they all recover soon


----------



## Trixie1

Welcome back what a nightmare!! And a worry! Poor babiesand poor you!! Yes, I would get rid of the plastic bowls too and just continue feeding chicken and fish for the mo, hope they all get well very, very soonxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww hello Lovi!
> I'm so sorry to hear about the virus!
> It's easy to spread even when you are really careful!
> If you have plastic food/water bowls get rid of them all. Plastic is porous and harbours bacteria no matter how thorough you are cleaning them. Get Pyrex, stainless steel or ceramic.
> Are you ok? Was a bit worried but so glad to see you're back! xxx


Thank you love xx I'm ok love I think. Just everything getting on top of me. I was plodding along and then everything seemed to go wrong. I didn't want to take time coz everyone has been great and it was a bit sudden but I knew to be able to try and simplify everything and calm myself down I had to cut myself off until I felt a bit stronger. I don't know if I even do but I'm getting nowhere fast trying to sort everything out by myself. I can't get on top of them all being ill xx

Could it be anything serious? Like parvo? Or is it something like a standard virus? Xx


----------



## Soozi

Surgical disposable aprons?


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you love xx I'm ok love I think. Just everything getting on top of me. I was plodding along and then everything seemed to go wrong. I didn't want to take time coz everyone has been great and it was a bit sudden but I knew to be able to try and simplify everything and calm myself down I had to cut myself off until I felt a bit stronger. I don't know if I even do but I'm getting nowhere fast trying to sort everything out by myself. I can't get on top of them all being ill xx
> 
> Could it be anything serious? Like parvo? Or is it something like a standard virus? Xx


What did the vet say? Hopefully it's just a common virus but it will be the fosters that will be carrying it. 
Awww please don't feel under pressure to reply! Hope we can keep your spirits up hun. It is a lot of work and you need a bit of down time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, poor pushkins  Poor you too, with all this extra running around to do. I have nothing to offer in terms of knowledge, you're already scrubbing everything to within an inch of it's life I'm sure. What about a lab coat style of thing, so you can pop it on over the top of your normal clothes if you are dealing with a poorly kitty? If not that, then deffo disposable aprons are a good idea and gloves too. 

I do hope they are all feeling better very soon - nice to have you back too xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear, poor pushkins  Poor you too, with all this extra running around to do. I have nothing to offer in terms of knowledge, you're already scrubbing everything to within an inch of it's life I'm sure. What about a lab coat style of thing, so you can pop it on over the top of your normal clothes if you are dealing with a poorly kitty? If not that, then deffo disposable aprons are a good idea and gloves too.
> 
> I do hope they are all feeling better very soon - nice to have you back too xx


Thank you Mrs F xx


----------



## Emmasian

You can get the surgical shoe covers, aprons, latex gloves (which I still use for litters and bumwashes) on eBay cheaply. You can even get face masks. I know because I had everything under the sun when my cats were babies and had coronavirus.

From what you say it sounds like it's calming down. I know it seems endless whilst you are in the midst xx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> You can get the surgical shoe covers, aprons, latex gloves (which I still use for litters and bumwashes) on eBay cheaply. You can even get face masks. I know because I had everything under the sun when my cats were babies and had coronavirus.
> 
> From what you say it sounds like it's calming down. I know it seems endless whilst you are in the midst xx


Funny enough was literally just gonna look for the aprons online. Even for future use. it'll all be worth having, to protect the boys and any outbreaks in the future. I called CP and let them know and asked if they had any aprons before I fork out for it all and they don't xx they suggested the dressing gown and separate shoes like @Summercat said. Ed now vom too :-(


----------



## SuboJvR

I don’t know if it’s any comfort at all but it doesn’t really sound like they all have the same thing?

Possibly the kitten with diarrhoea + the one vomiting may be a link, or just a complete coincidence. After all both have come to you from outside circumstances etc, so they may just have separate but similar problems. I imagine diarrhoea and vomiting can be pretty common in the early days for shelter/foster kittens: certainly it seems to be the experience here.

And poor Ed - I do think it’s maybe a coincidence as he seems to have a problem in throat/respiratory area rather than tummy trouble!


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> I don't know if it's any comfort at all but it doesn't really sound like they all have the same thing?
> 
> Possibly the kitten with diarrhoea + the one vomiting may be a link, or just a complete coincidence. After all both have come to you from outside circumstances etc, so they may just have separate but similar problems. I imagine diarrhoea and vomiting can be pretty common in the early days for shelter/foster kittens: certainly it seems to be the experience here.
> 
> And poor Ed - I do think it's maybe a coincidence as he seems to have a problem in throat/respiratory area rather than tummy trouble!


Thanks. That's definitely a comfort. I think I would be less panicked if they wasn't connected. So if I break it down:

I have Molly in isolation who is well  She is currently on her 6 day course of antibiotics. She had the diarrhoea etc starting off but No longer symptomatic.

Thomas is well, touch wood and thank god!

Fred has the lump and vomiting. I think the plan going forward for him is to put him on chicken/fish until I can safely say he is over the vomiting. His vomit was undigested food.

And Ed, my feral baby :'-(. So he could just be fighting this resporatory virus thing then? Would it make him vomit? His vomit is bile xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Thanks. That's definitely a comfort. I think I would be less panicked if they wasn't connected. So if I break it down:
> 
> I have Molly in isolation who is well  She is currently on her 6 day course of antibiotics. She had the diarrhoea etc starting off but No longer symptomatic.
> 
> Thomas is well, touch wood and thank god!
> 
> Fred has the lump and vomiting. I think the plan going forward for him is to put him on chicken/fish until I can safely say he is over the vomiting. His vomit was undigested food.
> 
> And Ed, my feral baby :'-(. So he could just be fighting this resporatory virus thing then? Would it make him vomit? His vomit is bile xx


Joey had a lump at his injection site for a good couple of weeks, could it be that with Fred?

Ed - is he eating at all? If he's not really feeling like it, that in itself may make him feel nauseated.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good point @SuboJvR, if Ed isn't eating anything, the stomach acid might be making him feel extra yucky?


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> Joey had a lump at his injection site for a good couple of weeks, could it be that with Fred?
> 
> Ed - is he eating at all? If he's not really feeling like it, that in itself may make him feel nauseated.


I asked about it being related to the injection and they said in short, it's possible, but they haven't felt a lump like the way Fred's feels from the injection. Then they said it feels like it's under the skin and attached to something? I don't even know what that means considering it is around the shoulder. What could be around that area for a lump to attach to? It doesn't make sense to me but to be honest. I'm not particularly worried about it though. He doesn't have any pain from it whatsoever so i'll Just go with the flow and see what they say Friday when he has the second jab and they review it then xx

Ed wasnt eating so they said if he hadn't by Saturday then for him to go back. He started eating little amounts of the fish I cooked on fri and Saturday morning so I thought he's getting better and picking back up again. Sunday he ate small amounts of encore and nothing else I offered. Then today the vomiting. Not eating at all. I bought a cooked chicken and he wouldn't eat any. Also cooked fish and boiled chicken. He won't have any. No cat food either xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good point @SuboJvR, if Ed isn't eating anything, the stomach acid might be making him feel extra yucky?


His last encore meal was about 8isg this morning xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless poor Ed. What about some of the broth from cooking the chicken? Might get his little tastebuds tingling?


----------



## Soozi

Would the vet give Ed antacids and anti sick ness meds? Poor little love.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh gosh what a complete nightmare for you. 

Does Thomas keep out of the way of the others?

My gut feeling is that it’s probably all linked. 

Once you have a virus it’s so easily spread in the household especially if they are in close proximity.

We had an out break a couple of years ago when PF cats were going down like flies - dire rear, vomiting, lethargic - there were loads of us with sick cats - I had all 4 HBs going down with it one by one. 

It’s tiring but all you can do is keep everything (and the cats) as clean as possible to try to limit reinfection. I was cleaning trays and carpets and washing floors and bedding constantly - it was exhausting. 

They had to have anti nausea meds and pro kolin and I think we treated them all with panacur as a precaution. I gave them gastro food to eat.

Good news is as quickly as they went down once one started to get better the others followed. Never got to the bottom of it though I think it was bought into the house somehow.

Whenever I visit the rescue I help I always use hand wipes and sanitiser as soon as I leave (including bags etc) take my shoes off and clean them and change my clothes. 

Good luck sweetie glad you are ok and I hope over the worst of it now.


----------



## Soozi

Agree HB sanitizer is a must.


----------



## huckybuck

Wanted to add what ABs did vets give Molly? 

Have Ed and Fred had any?

Could you call vet and explain what’s happening and ask if they would give them the same as they seem to have worked for Molly.


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Oh gosh what a complete nightmare for you.
> 
> Does Thomas keep out of the way of the others?
> 
> My gut feeling is that it's probably all linked.
> 
> Once you have a virus it's so easily spread in the household especially if they are in close proximity.
> 
> We had an out break a couple of years ago when PF cats were going down like flies - dire rear, vomiting, lethargic - there were loads of us with sick cats - I had all 4 HBs going down with it one by one.
> 
> It's tiring but all you can do is keep everything (and the cats) as clean as possible to try to limit reinfection. I was cleaning trays and carpets and washing floors and bedding constantly - it was exhausting.
> 
> They had to have anti nausea meds and pro kolin and I think we treated them all with panacur as a precaution. I gave them gastro food to eat.
> 
> Good news is as quickly as they went down once one started to get better the others followed. Never got to the bottom of it though I think it was bought into the house somehow.
> 
> Whenever I visit the rescue I help I always use hand wipes and sanitiser as soon as I leave (including bags etc) take my shoes off and clean them and change my clothes.
> 
> Good luck sweetie glad you are ok and I hope over the worst of it now.


Thanks HB xx

I think I might just ring the vet back about Ed. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

I’m so surprised Thomas has avoided everything HB. He has been the one who has always given me the most worry through illness all the time and now with all this going on he hasn’t had any symptoms lol yet they all mix. The only one who doesn’t mix with them is Molly because she hasn’t had jabs or anything yet. If it has been passed between them then it must be me carrying it or a toy they’ve all shared or something, maybe even air borne? xx


----------



## Summercat

Maybe Thomas had it or a touch of it when younger and developed immunity.

It would be too much of a coincidence for them to have picked up a different illness at the same time I think.


----------



## huckybuck

Summercat said:


> Maybe Thomas had it or a touch of it when younger and developed immunity.
> 
> It would be too much of a coincidence for them to have picked up a different illness at the same time I think.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Soozi

Viruses are airborne hun like colds or flu 
I think have a word with the Vet about Ed tho. Hope he’s well and eating properly soon. xxx


----------



## lullabydream

Noooo.... Back to my weekly catch up. I honestly was putting off reading because I knew precious Annie was leaving the nest.

However...absolutely amazed with new addition Molly and how gorgeous she is.. I mean just wow! How she was enjoying her cuddles then everyone became ill!

I am so sorry it's happened. Yes you could have done safe room as a total quarantine type area but I think the virus was airborne and it's not as simple in homes as such to do true quarantine . Yep you have picked up some tips now, but in all honesty. I think this nasty virus would possibly have spread anyway.

Sorry to hear that Fred has a lump too, just to worry you that little bit more and I understand your need for a break. 

Loving all the support, the suggestions from others to help you at this difficult time. It's been lovely to read.

Hope things are looking better soon with everyone. You are doing an amazing job being a fosterer. Such an inspiration to others an even your own daughter too.


----------



## Clairabella

A cheeky little pic for you ladies


----------



## Soozi

Awww Molly Moo it’s lovely to see you sweetheart! ❤
Her eye looks so much better!


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> A cheeky little pic for you ladies
> 
> View attachment 366257
> 
> 
> View attachment 366258


She's looking wonderful @Clairabella , you're doing brilliant!!! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww Molly Moo it's lovely to see you sweetheart! ❤
> Her eye looks so much better!


Much improved love xx she's coming along lovely! She had Felv test on Friday which was negative. She looked so poorly going and the scab had come off her eyelid which left it looking a bit red but she's better. Just need to finish her course of meds and then we can look at vaccines again.

She is staying in the family too  my sister is adopting her - I was expecting her to change her mind but it has all been confirmed with CP now for when she is well and ready to leave xx


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> She's looking wonderful @Clairabella , you're doing brilliant!!! Xx


Thank you xx how's Joey doing @SuboJvR? Xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Much improved love xx she's coming along lovely! She had Felv test on Friday which was negative. She looked so poorly going and the scab had come off her eyelid which left it looking a bit red but she's better. Just need to finish her course of meds and then we can look at vaccines again.
> 
> She is staying in the family too  my sister is adopting her - I was expecting her to change her mind but it has all been confirmed with CP now for when she is well and ready to leave xx


That's brilliant news! She's such a sweetheart. Glad all good with her.


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xx how's Joey doing @SuboJvR? Xx


He actually had his first scare today - he hid under the bed because next door were doing some DIY and he wouldn't come out. I was scared he associated me with the noise as it happened when we were hanging out in the study 

He seems to have gotten over his ordeal now though!!


----------



## Emmasian

Molly is a pretty one. I was also going to say how much brighter she looks, and alot less sad. So glad you will be able to stay in touch with her.

Re the vomiting - as has been discussed on here before, Freya can have gastric issues from time to time, and I noted that if she doesn't eat for a prolonged period she will vomit "sludge" or bile type stuff. This was sorted by a short period on antacid meds until I got her on an even keel with food she likes and can tolerate. I can't remember what they were called off the top of my head. Wonder if that would help with your poor little chap.

Re Freddie's lump - all three of mine have had post vaccination lumps at the site of the injection, lasting up to a month. In years when different vets vaccinated different cats they fared differently which drew me to the conclusion it's down to the technique of the particular vet. All you can do is monitor it and keep the vet informed xx


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> He actually had his first scare today - he hid under the bed because next door were doing some DIY and he wouldn't come out. I was scared he associated me with the noise as it happened when we were hanging out in the study
> 
> He seems to have gotten over his ordeal now though!!
> 
> View attachment 366268


Aww love him :-( glad he's ok now. He's yummy look at him ❤ Could eat him up he's lush xx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Molly is a pretty one. I was also going to say how much brighter she looks, and alot less sad. So glad you will be able to stay in touch with her.
> 
> Re the vomiting - as has been discussed on here before, Freya can have gastric issues from time to time, and I noted that if she doesn't eat for a prolonged period she will vomit "sludge" or bile type stuff. This was sorted by a short period on antacid meds until I got her on an even keel with food she likes and can tolerate. I can't remember what they were called off the top of my head. Wonder if that would help with your poor little chap.
> 
> Re Freddie's lump - all three of mine have had post vaccination lumps at the site of the injection, lasting up to a month. In years when different vets vaccinated different cats they fared differently which drew me to the conclusion it's down to the technique of the particular vet. All you can do is monitor it and keep the vet informed xx


Thanks Em xx I'm not so bothered about the lump - I've just told myself to give it a bit of time and see how that goes. I didn't have it with my boys but from what I can gather, it is common so I'm just gonna have to wait and see. I don't think it's anything sinister - not at his age. Maybe a benign lump at its worst but that can all be sorted.

Ed vomited undigested food but i'll keep an eye out for that incase It is stomach acid as you said. Thanks for the advice xx

Ed is worrying me but I'm booked in to get him seen tomoro at 9.30am after ringing the vet earlier xx knowing my luck though, he'll be fine overnight so then i'll Cancel and then he'll be ill again lol.
Nothing ever straightforward for me lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Glad to hear most of the patients are better by now. Poor Ed will hopefully be more like himself this morning, too.
Molly staying with your sister for sure is very good news! And so we will be able to hear about her here in future.


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> A cheeky little pic for you ladies
> 
> View attachment 366257
> 
> 
> View attachment 366258


Wow!!! Molly's looking great!! So much better, looks like she's gained a bit of weight too sooooo glad she's doing so well, all down to your dedication!! Well done now all we need is the others to get well, pretty sure that will happen very soonxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Re: the acid thing, our vet put Oscar on omeprazole as he was regurgitating undigested food and the vet thought he has an exaggerated gag reflex. Perhaps omeprazole for Ed too? It was little tiny beady granules, in his food. Let us know how you go at the vet.

Super pleased to see Molly looking much better - and even more glad she’s staying in the family


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Good to hear Molly staying in the family with your sister. Your doing s great job with Molly she looks so much better. Nice to hear all your boys are back on the mend. Good idea with the appointment with ed lined up just in case.


----------



## Whompingwillow

The good news though in all of this is that Freddie can climb the stairs on his own, what a clever city boy


----------



## Clairabella

Omg fumes  Fred is a welsh valley cat lol

He actually went up and down the stairs so technically did it twice all by himself lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Omg fumes  Fred is a welsh valley cat lol
> 
> He actually went up and down the stairs so technically did it twice all by himself lol xx
> 
> I've measured Ed though and I think he's 1ft 5 now but I'm just gonna lie and say 1ft 6 at a push lol xx


Who's a clever boy Ed!! Must be that Welsh blood!! and all that fresh air!!


----------



## ewelsh

Of course it’s being Welsh that makes him so clever


----------



## Clairabella

Ed has been admitted :,-( 

Also Freddy needed an emergency appt at vets too xx

What a day


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Oh no have they got ill again @Clairabella


----------



## Clairabella

Ed hasn’t been since last week but basically he has been admitted for fluids, bloods and wotever else.

With Fred he got caught under my feet last night and the inevitable happened and I hurt my baby :,-( today he has a limp and is reluctant to weight bear. So I rang the vets and explained so I had to take him to the vets at the last minute but they think he is just sore so he has had a jab xx


----------



## Soozi

ewelsh said:


> Of course it's being Welsh that makes him so clever





Clairabella said:


> Ed hasn't been since last week but basically he has been admitted for fluids, bloods and wotever else.
> 
> With Fred he got caught under my feet last night and the inevitable happened and I hurt my baby :,-( today he has a limp and is reluctant to weight bear. So I rang the vets and explained so I had to take him to the vets at the last minute but they think he is just sore so he has had a jab xx


Oh hun I hope Ed is ok soon! He's getting treatment so all should be fine. 
I don't know how I've never injured Liddy before now it's so easy done. Poor Freddie. Healing vibes for both! xxx❤❤


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Ed has been admitted :,-(
> 
> Also Freddy needed an emergency appt at vets too xx
> 
> What a day


All my love to all of you!! Horrendous but things will pick up soon. We will all be relieved for you xx


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you :Kiss 

My poor babies dropping like flies lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Thank you :Kiss
> 
> My poor babies dropping like flies lol xx


They will come back up I promise! Poor you too


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you :Kiss
> 
> My poor babies dropping like flies lol xx


They will be fine Lovi! Keep as calm as you can! I know that's not easy tho.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Oh no at least Ed is in the right place.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bless their little hearts. I prefer to think of it as it least they have a human mother who 1) gives a toss about them and 2) will actually take them to the vet. They are in the best place, Ed sounds like he needs some fluid and he'll hopefully perk up quickly. As for Freddie, well, you know full well that four legged fluff balls do like to get under our feet and it's so easily done.

Sending you heaps and bundles of love and hoping for a positive update. Please do try to look after yourself too though, you'll be no use to the 18 other legs in your house if you flake out  If I could hop in the teleporter to come and help, I would.


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks ladies. Surprisingly calm after my meltdown on the phone earlier lol. It’s out of my system, I just pray for no more knocks coz I’m struggling with knock after knock after knock xx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh my word!! What a complete nightmare your having at the moment on a positive note Ed is in good hands and little Freddie sounds like he’ll be ok too!! Things will improve soon I’m sure just everything happening all at once!! things will calm down xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Crossed fingers here to for Ed! He‘s in the best hands so hopefully will be fine quickly.


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you and fur babies. Ed is in the best place and once he gets better, you'll have him home. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Did the vet give any idea of recovery time?


----------



## Emmasian

Oh no, that's such a nightmare for you! At least Ed will be hydrated and monitored and will hopefully bounce back soon. Poor little Freddie, but so easily done, especially in a multi cat household. Sending lots of positive vibes. I think you should also use it as a chance to get some proper rest so you are in good strength to look after them when they come out xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Everything crossed for Ed. Hopefully the fluids and meds are what he needs to perk up.

Although I do think the problems are linked - could he have got hold of anything toxic at all? Flowers/plants or anything else? Or could ha have swallowed something he shouldn’t? It’s always best to try to cover all bases just in case...

I’m sure Fred will be ok - these things happen! 

Little Mol is looking super!!


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Bless their little hearts. I prefer to think of it as it least they have a human mother who 1) gives a toss about them and 2) will actually take them to the vet. They are in the best place, Ed sounds like he needs some fluid and he'll hopefully perk up quickly. As for Freddie, well, you know full well that four legged fluff balls do like to get under our feet and it's so easily done.
> 
> Sending you heaps and bundles of love and hoping for a positive update. Please do try to look after yourself too though, you'll be no use to the 18 other legs in your house if you flake out  If I could hop in the teleporter to come and help, I would.


Now it's calmer here, I'm just reading through the replies xx

Sooo funny Mrs F lol. I wish you could hop skip and jump into a magic teleporter to Wales too lol.

He's in good hands thank god. I have so much faith and confidence in his vet, Beatrice. She's amazing with both me and Ed. Best thing I ever did was to register with this new practice xx

Can't wait to have him home :,-(


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Oh no, that's such a nightmare for you! At least Ed will be hydrated and monitored and will hopefully bounce back soon. Poor little Freddie, but so easily done, especially in a multi cat household. Sending lots of positive vibes. I think you should also use it as a chance to get some proper rest so you are in good strength to look after them when they come out xxx


Thanks Em xxx gonna try to sleep. At least I have peace of mind in knowing that he's safe and in good hands. Nothing worse than being sat here watching him deteriorate and trying to battle with ur mind whether it's cause for concern and time to act or whether I'm just being an anxious mess :,-(

I'm thankful I don't have that worry now he has been admitted. I know he isn't seriously ill or anything but they have everything there to treat him whereas I haven't xx

He'll soon be home to his mama though  xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Everything crossed for Ed. Hopefully the fluids and meds are what he needs to perk up.
> 
> Although I do think the problems are linked - could he have got hold of anything toxic at all? Flowers/plants or anything else? Or could ha have swallowed something he shouldn't? It's always best to try to cover all bases just in case...
> 
> I'm sure Fred will be ok - these things happen!
> 
> Little Mol is looking super!!


Thanks HB xx I think they were querying something like that at first but also said could just be related to the virus they diagnosed on Thursday xx

Fred is all good though as much as they all push me to my limits with worry, I am glad I had him checked out. Just so I know coz i'd never forgive myself if I got it wrong and they suffered :,-(


----------



## Clairabella

I’ve had an update from the vet.....

They have taken bloods and which showed that it looks like he has an infection and dehydration. They suspect the infection brought in with the foster kitten, our Molly mole not that it matters really coz it could be from anywhere really and nowhere definitively but just what they are thinking xx

He is being kept in fluids overnight and they are aiming for an appetite stimulant because he still isn’t eating and then home tomorrow. They will have ward round in the morning and then review and ring me by half past ten xx

He is apparently perkier in himself ❤

All the others are fine, even peg leg is good and still getting around the place now he has painkillers inside him ❤

They wanted to X-ray him to check if he is an owl face but I told them not to as it is obvs 

Edited my spelling mistakes lol I really should read before what I have written before I reply lol xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
When Ed is home is it the all clear as far as the infection goes? Or is it still contagious?


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> When Ed is home is it the all clear as far as the infection goes? Or is it still contagious?


I'm pretty sure all clear now  Thomas isn't symptomatic at all, Freddy isn't either - apart from his dodgy leg, but that's different lol and little miss Molly mole is symptom free too so hopefully that it gone now xx


----------



## SbanR

Good news. Please remember though, do not worry if he's not interested in eating while an in-patient. Some cats won't eat while at the vets but will eat ok once home.


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> I'm pretty sure all clear now  Thomas isn't symptomatic at all, Freddy isn't either - apart from his dodgy leg, but that's different lol and little miss Molly mole is symptom free too so hopefully that it gone now xx


Great news! ! x


----------



## Summercat

That's good news, service back to normal soon


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Good news. Please remember though, do not worry if he's not interested in eating while an in-patient. Some cats won't eat while at the vets but will eat ok once home.


Thank you xx


----------



## Soozi

Good news Hun! Ed will pick up now he’s being rehydrated and gets some food down him. 
At least you know exactly what precautions to take with incoming fosters! As you say it could come from anywhere it’s just that having more than one kitty it is more likely to be passed from one to the other. 
Are you ok Lovi? 
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Good news Hun! Ed will pick up now he's being rehydrated and gets some food down him.
> At least you know exactly what precautions to take with incoming fosters! As you say it could come from anywhere it's just that having more than one kitty it is more likely to be passed from one to the other.
> Are you ok Lovi?
> xxx


Myou've hit the nail sooz xx going forward I'm gonna be gowned up in my aprons and shoe covers. It may not be the answer and stop anything altogether but it most definitely will help xx

I've had an update from the vets and Ed has to stay in another day :,-(

Basically he still wouldn't eat but they gave him an appetite stimulant this morning and now he has eaten fish but won't eat cat food xx so the drip has basically been keeping him hydrated and keeping him going xx

They said the stimulant only lasts 24 hours though so as it wears off he could go back to not eating and if he is home then he won't have the drip to hydrate him either so in short, he's staying another night xx

Amy has had a strop because she wants him to come home. You know what kids are like and can't reason so I rang the vet back and asked if he could come home if he is still eating when we visit and she said we would advise against it but if I'm still desperate to have him home then perhaps we could discuss it later xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Myou've hit the nail sooz xx going forward I'm gonna be gowned up in my aprons and shoe covers. It may not be the answer and stop anything altogether but it most definitely will help xx
> 
> I've had an update from the vets and Ed has to stay in another day :,-(
> 
> Basically he still wouldn't eat but they gave him an appetite stimulant this morning and now he has eaten fish but won't eat cat food xx so the drip has basically been keeping him hydrated and keeping him going xx
> 
> They said the stimulant only lasts 24 hours though so as it wears off he could go back to not eating and if he is home then he won't have the drip to hydrate him either so in short, he's staying another night xx
> 
> Amy has had a strop because she wants him to come home. You know what kids are like and can't reason so I rang the vet back and asked if he could come home if he is still eating when we visit and she said we would advise against it but if I'm still desperate to have him home then perhaps we could discuss it later xx


Poor Amy of course she doesn't understand bless her! I wouldn't go against the Vets advice Hun. One more day might be best if he's settled best not unsettle him again. Just my opinion. Make sure Amy sanitises too Hun before handling the cats. You are doing everything right infections and viruses are really hard to control you can only be extra careful to try and avoid it happening but as you say you can never be 100%! Just look how it spreads in hospitals! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Yep definitely that's what I was thinking about the hospitals too. It's so easy spread and before u know it the whole ward is closed. It has been a lesson in it for me though because before this I naively didn't thinky boys would pick up anything other than fleas but you're right sooz - it will prepare me for future xx

Gonna get my backside into gear to go visit Ed xx

Here he is - my cheeky feral one










My middle child, my beautiful boy xx


----------



## huckybuck

Hoping he’s brighter now and eating.

When Huck wasn’t well (daffodil poisoning) we thought he was ok so bought him home after a day on a drip and appetite stimulants. However it was clear by the next morning he’d gone down hill again so back we went and on a drip again. After the second day he really perked up and turned the corner so don’t be despondent if Ed has to stay one more night.


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Hoping he's brighter now and eating.
> 
> When Huck wasn't well (daffodil poisoning) we thought he was ok so bought him home after a day on a drip and appetite stimulants. However it was clear by the next morning he'd gone down hill again so back we went and on a drip again. After the second day he really perked up and turned the corner so don't be despondent if Ed has to stay one more night.


Thanks HB xxx

I really wish I hadn't gone to visit. I can't get the image of his fave out of my mind.

Between that and other things which happened there I just really wish I hadn't seen him until he is better xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Thanks HB xxx
> 
> I really wish I hadn't gone to visit. I can't get the image of his fave out of my mind.
> 
> Between that and other things which happened there I just really wish I hadn't seen him until he is better xx


This will just be a memory very soon, to be replaced by his happy face when you get him home I am sure xxx

When Joey was poorly I remember feeling reassured and more confident that they kept him in for the second night. The fluids do amazing things - dehydration can make them feel so poop that their appetite just goes completely. It's such a good sign he has had some fish, I'm sure a few more hours of fluids will turn it all around xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely! Think of the huge effect that dehydration has on elderly folk, how disorientated and poorly they become and then don’t eat, so I’m sure the fluids will be helping Ed to feel better. Hurry slowly. 

Hopefully Freddie Hopalong is feeling better too, Princess Molly is perky and Thomas is still being tough as nails and not coming down with anything. Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## huckybuck

Tomorrow is another day hun.
Stay positive. 
Everything crossed for him xx


----------



## Soozi

I remember visiting my last girl in the Vet hospital and all she wanted was cuddles. Ed will be fine hun and will be home soon!! He’s in the best place for now until he’s feeling a bit better he will probably just sleep. 
I hope Amy is ok with him staying another night. 
It will be better news tomorrow I’m sure.
xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning @Clairabella i do hope you managed to get some sleep. Fingers crossed for you (& Amy) that Ed comes home today and that he has had a good night too. Hopefully the other furries are all good too and well on the mend.

Obviously I don't know what "the other stuff" is that you mentioned happened yesterday but paws crossed that's resolved too. Individual things we can deal with but extra on top of the boys and Molly being poorly is too much. Here for offloading if necessary. Let us know how Ed is if you are able xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning @Clairabella i do hope you managed to get some sleep. Fingers crossed for you (& Amy) that Ed comes home today and that he has had a good night too. Hopefully the other furries are all good too and well on the mend.
> 
> Obviously I don't know what "the other stuff" is that you mentioned happened yesterday but paws crossed that's resolved too. Individual things we can deal with but extra on top of the boys and Molly being poorly is too much. Here for offloading if necessary. Let us know how Ed is if you are able xx


Thank you so much ❤ Hopefully won't be long until i get a call so will keep you updated xx

After yesterday I won't go and visit him now - which in itself is making me really upset and anxious.

The sooner I can have him home the better but I would rather that be when he is well and not a rushed discharge.

I'm all over the place I won't lie :,-(

Just a random question for you all on the end of this message but,

Any idea what would cause a purr and meow to go to nothing?

Ed's first symptoms were this very low, croaky meow and not able to purr. He would try and a deep sort of faint purr would come out for about two seconds and then that was it. Before this his purr and meow was completely normal.

So I thought it would be due to a sore throat - he had his antibiotic jab and anti- inflammatory jab a week ago today. I thought it would be reasonable to expect his purr and meow to have come back to normal now if it was sore throat related? But that is purely my own guess work? Anyone have any ideas or thoughts please? @SuboJvR or @chillminx? @Soozi? @anyone? 
Basically it is worrying me that it wasn't once completely normal and now almost faint and non existent.

The meow - the only way I can explain it is sometimes with kittens when they open their mouth as if to meow and nothing comes out only this sort of croak.

Then the purr - it is really low pitched as in u would struggle to hear it but could feel him trying to. For about two seconds a little sort of purr comes out and then it is nothing xx


----------



## Clairabella

He also developed a sore on his nostrils over the weekend so they said it seems he has some ulceration?

I don’t understand what that means and is it bad? Is it good? Is it nothing? Xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Thank you so much ❤ Hopefully won't be long until i get a call so will keep you updated xx
> 
> After yesterday I won't go and visit him now - which in itself is making me really upset and anxious.
> 
> The sooner I can have him home the better but I would rather that be when he is well and not a rushed discharge.
> 
> I'm all over the place I won't lie :,-(
> 
> Just a random question for you all on the end of this message but,
> 
> Any idea what would cause a purr and meow to go to nothing?
> 
> Ed's first symptoms were this very low, croaky meow and not able to purr. He would try and a deep sort of faint purr would come out for about two seconds and then that was it. Before this his purr and meow was completely normal.
> 
> So I thought it would be due to a sore throat - he had his antibiotic jab and anti- inflammatory jab a week ago today. I thought it would be reasonable to expect his purr and meow to have come back to normal now if it was sore throat related? But that is purely my own guess work? Anyone have any ideas or thoughts please? @SuboJvR or @chillminx? @Soozi? @anyone?
> Basically it is worrying me that it wasn't once completely normal and now almost faint and non existent.
> 
> The meow - the only way I can explain it is sometimes with kittens when they open their mouth as if to meow and nothing comes out only this sort of croak.
> 
> Then the purr - it is really low pitched as in u would struggle to hear it but could feel him trying to. For about two seconds a little sort of purr comes out and then it is nothing xx


Hope you get some excellent and reassuring advice on this. I didn't want to just like. I know mojo often meows and nothing comes out.. can you believe it? There was one day I couldn't wait to hear him shout at me in his shrieky tones because of it. About the purring I am also not sure in eds case as all because he HAS been unwell. Suffice has a very very quiet purr. Occasionally she will purr so loudly usually when I brush her or in he middle of the night waking me up for attention.

So rubbish things are this all over the place but hopefully the vets will find you some answers too and get him back to good health so you can all continue as normal. They were all doing so well and you will get back to that soon.

Hugs to you. You have been through the worst time just now. Lookig foreward to good news xx


----------



## Clairabella

Also @huckybuck


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> He also developed a sore on his nostrils over the weekend so they said it seems he has some ulceration?
> 
> I don't understand what that means and is it bad? Is it good? Is it nothing? Xx


Poor boy  no wonder his behaviour has changed. Wish I had all the answers! Other people here will have more hopefully.


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Hope you get some excellent and reassuring advice on this. I didn't want to just like. I know mojo often meows and nothing comes out.. can you believe it? There was one day I couldn't wait to hear him shout at me in his shrieky tones because of it. About the purring I am also not sure in eds case as all because he HAS been unwell. Suffice has a very very quiet purr. Occasionally she will purr so loudly usually when I brush her or in he middle of the night waking me up for attention.
> 
> So rubbish things are this all over the place but hopefully the vets will find you some answers too and get him back to good health so you can all continue as normal. They were all doing so well and you will get back to that soon.
> 
> Hugs to you. You have been through the worst time just now. Lookig foreward to good news xx


Thank you ❤❤❤

:,-( :,-(

I know purrs and meows can vary but in his case it has made me worry because this is completely out of the blue and not normal for him. Prior to this his meow and purr were just normal and now not xx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Poor boy  no wonder his behaviour has changed. Wish I had all the answers! Other people here will have more hopefully.


You've been a massive help. Always offer good advice and always seem to know the right things to say ❤


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Thank you ❤❤❤
> 
> :,-( :,-(
> 
> I know purrs and meows can vary but in his case it has made me worry because this is completely out of the blue and not normal for him. Prior to this his meow and purr were just normal and now not xx


You know him better then anyone so you are right to worry. And you were clearly right anyway as he had a sore throat, virus and now ulcers plus dehydration. He is in the right place. Just hope he comes home soon and back to himself xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> You've been a massive help. Always offer good advice and always seem to know the right things to say ❤


Eeeeesh! May as well be god again... I feel the power growing. Maybe I will use it to magic it all back to normal?


----------



## Trixie1

Poor baby wish I could help too but unfortunately I don’t have enough experience of the symptoms you mention, really hope you get some answers from the vets today and good news. Fingers crossed. X


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> You know him better then anyone so you are right to worry. And you were clearly right anyway as he had a sore throat, virus and now ulcers plus dehydration. He is in the right place. Just hope he comes home soon and back to himself xx


If I knew it was sore throat related then I'd have a word with myself and tell myself to wise up and stop overthinking everything lol. If I keep telling myself that I might actually believe it  but just this niggling worry that I thought it would be a sore throat at first and then he had his jab a week ago and there isn't any improvement xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Poor baby wish I could help too but unfortunately I don't have enough experience of the symptoms you mention, really hope you get some answers from the vets today and good news. Fingers crossed. X


Thank you my lovely xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Eeeeesh! May as well be god again... I feel the power growing. Maybe I will use it to magic it all back to normal?


:Hilarious :Hilarious

Yes please! Please magic welsh cat back home to his Mamma and brothers lol. City cat is still hobbling around the place  I bet he's laying it on thick like men do  lol xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Clairabella said:


> He also developed a sore on his nostrils over the weekend so they said it seems he has some ulceration?
> 
> I don't understand what that means and is it bad? Is it good? Is it nothing? Xx


That sounds a bit like cat flu, Calicivirus. It's not as severe as the other kind of cat flu, one of mine had it as a young kitten just before I brought him home (Treacle). Our vet found ulcers on his tongue, and said he'd had this, but by then he was acting like he was better. I hope Ed gets the right medication and starts to pick up very soon, he's obviously in good hands.


----------



## ebonycat

Fingers & paws crossed Ed is feeling much better this morning & can come home.
Sending lots of positive & healing vibes Ed’s way & hugs for you 
Hope your other munchkins are all well & behaving themselves xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

I actually WILL do that, watch it work. But give it time


Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> Yes please! Please magic welsh cat back home to his Mamma and brothers lol. City cat is still hobbling around the place  I bet he's laying it on thick like men do  lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Fingers & paws crossed Ed is feeling much better this morning & can come home.
> Sending lots of positive & healing vibes Ed's way & hugs for you
> Hope your other munchkins are all well & behaving themselves xx


Thank you the others are now symptom free thank god ❤ Owl face is still limping on his bad leg but at least he can't pass that on to any of them lol xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> If I knew it was sore throat related then I'd have a word with myself and tell myself to wise up and stop overthinking everything lol. If I keep telling myself that I might actually believe it  but just this niggling worry that I thought it would be a sore throat at first and then he had his jab a week ago and there isn't any improvement xx


I don't know too much but it would make sense to me that it could be "sore throat related" - possibly if he has a respiratory virus (e.g. a cold!!!), all of the things you have mentioned, could be all part of that?

And then he felt so under the weather he didn't want to eat which made him feel worse through dehydration..

I know cats aren't people but whenever I am trying to understand something my first thought is to try and think of the people-equivalent and, if I have a cold, my voice goes funny and can go completely, plus I get pretty chesty... that's a cat's purr and meow, right?


----------



## Summercat

Just reading this, could it be if he is not drinking much his throat is dry. Maybe as he is getting fluid through a drip.


----------



## Soozi

Morning all! 
Hoping for positive update on Ed this morning. ❤


----------



## Soozi

I’m wondering if he has an upper respitory infection. Could even be laryngitis I know Cats can get this. 
Please let us know how he is when you can. Poor Ed he must feel yuk. The vet will sort it Hun. xxx


----------



## huckybuck

It does sound like a virus of some sort and hopefully he’ll be on the turn today. 

BUT 

it could also be symptomatic of grass getting stuck - could Ed have got grass stuck? Had he been sneezing at all or coughing? Holly had a dreadful time a few years ago with this and she ended up with symptoms very similar to a respiratory infection. 

Try not to rule out other problems just in case.


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> It does sound like a virus of some sort and hopefully he'll be on the turn today.
> 
> BUT
> 
> it could also be symptomatic of grass getting stuck - could Ed have got grass stuck? Had he been sneezing at all or coughing? Holly had a dreadful time a few years ago with this and she ended up with symptoms very similar to a respiratory infection.
> 
> Try not to rule out other problems just in case.


Thank you xx could also be a possibility too then as he goes in the garden now xx

I've had an update and they said that he is brighter today and at a point where they think he would be okay to come home. They have warned me that he still isn't 100%. I asked when I can pick him up and they said they would like to keep hold of him for the day so I can pick him up around half 5ish xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm thinking exactly the same as you @SuboJvR - after all, we are all mammals so must share some common "themes" when it comes to being poorly. Cats only meow at us, not each other really, so it would make sense that Ed's speaking voice as it were has gone a bit croaky. I was wondering about laryngitis too.

The ulcers I would say are also linked to being run down. Perhaps he does have kitty flu, when we are sick we get everything - for example, I had the cough and cold thing for 12 weeks at the end of last year and just as I was feeling like my voice was coming back I got hit by Strep throat and suffered a setback - he's bound to exhibit all kinds of symptoms with everything going on.

Prepare yourself for him being in another day or two I reckon, just in case he's not perky enough to come home later. I know they aren't human but being poorly as a mammal must surely manifest in similar ways? I'm sure an expert cat owner will tell me differently but I'm sticking with this until proven otherwise. I know the normal parameters for a cat are different than ours but it doesn't mean we won't show similar symptoms.

Paws well and truly crossed. Oh and come on Owl Face, stop laying it on thick for your poor mummy, she's enough on without worrying about you too.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xx could also be a possibility too then as he goes in the garden now xx
> 
> I've had an update and they said that he is brighter today and at a point where they think he would be okay to come home. They have warned me that he still isn't 100%. I asked when I can pick him up and they said they would like to keep hold of him for the day so I can pick him up around half 5ish xx


That's positive news hun! He might actually eat a bit better when he's home. Give him a nice quiet space to recover and get his strength back. Have they actually diagnosed what it is that's wrong? 
Keeping everything crossed for a good recovery at home. ❤xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Glad to hear Ed is on the mend I hope things start looking up for you.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> That's positive news hun! He might actually eat a bit better when he's home. Give him a nice quiet space to recover and get his strength back. Have they actually diagnosed what it is that's wrong?
> Keeping everything crossed for a good recovery at home. ❤xxx


Still saying virus love, probs brought in with the fosters is what they are thinking xx


----------



## Clairabella

Sorry short and sweet I’m teplying whilst on the go. He had Flu tests though and it’s negative xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just sending you a big bunch of love @Clairabella - share it with your furry famalam, or keep it yourself, whichever you prefer  xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I’m gonna write this update and please understand if I don’t reply right away.

So tonight, I picked Ed up from the vets. I literally walked in thru the door and my nieces came running in behind me. I took Ed upstairs to let him out of carrier. Nieces went into the foster room to see Molly. Niece came straight back out and said ‘aunty Claire what’s wrong with Molly’. I replied, I don’t know. Not taking much notice. She more or less repeated the same thing and said she’s not well aunty Claire. In I went to investigate and ended up rushing and I mean that very literally, but rushing her to the emergency vet. Basically was making a grunting sort of noise and eyes partially closed. My life flashed before my eyes! So I rang the vet which took all of about two minutes and they said bring her straight down. So long story short, they have diagnosed the same as Ed. They think this grunting sort of noise was congestion/coughing. So all of this happened so fast that Ed hadn’t even come out of his carrier, I had to leave Amy at home for me to rush Molly in.

Then sit down whilst you read the next part


I come home and Amy meets me on the doorstep crying. Ask her what’s up. Freddy is vomiting. I bet now picked up whatever it is going around here :,-(

I actually cannot believe I am writing this. You couldn’t make it up if u wanted to. Get in from the vet with one cat, to have to rush back out with another and come home to a third cat who knowing my luck will end up needing the vet next.

Apart from telling you the story- I literally have no words!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh hells bells. I literally have no words either. I'm so sorry to read this Claire. I wish there was some practical thing I could do to help. Molly Moo is in the best place at least - and at least Ed is home now. As for Owl Face, obviously he felt left out and water to be spukey too, poor baby boy. Thomas must have the immune system of an ox! Wow. I hope you manage to contain Freddie's vomming and it doesn't spread. I don't know what I can do but if you think of anything, please ask. Did you manage to get the disposable aprons and stuff sorted, if not, just say and I will get some sent to you xx


----------



## SbanR

Ah. Came to read about Ed but such a shock to hear that virus has spread. You must be rushed off your feet. Thanks for taking the time to update.
Remember to look after yourself and get some rest whenever possible.
Sending lots of love xx


----------



## huckybuck

Gosh that is utter s*** excuse my language. 

I really hope that Ed is now ok. 

Sad to hear about Molly but at least you have managed to get her seen quickly. 

and poor Freddie as well....

I really feel for you as it's so horrible having them all poorly at the same time. Everything crossed by tomorrow they are all on the mend and Thomas remains in the clear.

BIG HUGS xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks both xx

I literally don't know what else to say. I told myself today things can only pick up when Ed is home coz nothing else can possibly go wrong with them, then all this :,-(

I clean and clean and clean and clean. As far as I know I'm doing everything right hygiene wise. @Mrs Funkin nope I didn't get the aprons etc purely because I couldn't afford it at the time and now if I order I will have to wait anyway. I've just been using a. Dressing gown and same shoes. Shoes and gown left in the room. It was what my cp foster woman advised as they didn't have aprons etc. Makes me wonder what I am doing so wrong as they obviously are not using any PPE and they don't have such an outbreak. Once everything is back to normal I need to consider whether this is worth it because I can't put my boys at risk they are too precious. It kills me to say this. I feel so guilty to think of kittens who need me but I am struggling massively with them all being unwell xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Gosh that is utter s*** excuse my language.
> 
> I really hope that Ed is now ok.
> 
> Sad to hear about Molly but at least you have managed to get her seen quickly.
> 
> and poor Freddie as well....
> 
> I really feel for you as it's so horrible having them all poorly at the same time. Everything crossed by tomorrow they are all on the mend and Thomas remains in the clear.
> 
> BIG HUGS xxxx


Thank you so much ❤❤


----------



## Trixie1

Oh no!! @ clairabella what a complete nightmare your having at the moment, I’m sorry to hear that Molly and Fred are unwell now too, poor babies and poor you!! Wish I could do something practical to help too!! at least Molly’s getting help now and hopefully Fred will improve soon too, I really hope that things calm down for all of you. Sending lots of love and hugs x


----------



## moggie14

Just caught up with your thread hun, so very sorry to hear things are really stressful at the moment. Fingers crossed all babies will improve, topping up the cat chat/pet forums vibes and sending a big hug from Dexter, Sam, Gavin and I XX


----------



## Summercat

So sorry to hear, I hope things are better tomorrow. Poor babes.


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Thanks both xx
> 
> I literally don't know what else to say. I told myself today things can only pick up when Ed is home coz nothing else can possibly go wrong with them, then all this :,-(
> 
> I clean and clean and clean and clean. As far as I know I'm doing everything right hygiene wise. @Mrs Funkin nope I didn't get the aprons etc purely because I couldn't afford it at the time and now if I order I will have to wait anyway. I've just been using a. Dressing gown and same shoes. Shoes and gown left in the room. It was what my cp foster woman advised as they didn't have aprons etc. Makes me wonder what I am doing so wrong as they obviously are not using any PPE and they don't have such an outbreak. Once everything is back to normal I need to consider whether this is worth it because I can't put my boys at risk they are too precious. It kills me to say this. I feel so guilty to think of kittens who need me but I am struggling massively with them all being unwell xx


I really think you have been extremely unlucky. I know how quickly it can spread from one to another no matter how hard you try to stop it. Some virus' are worse than others. I think CP has been very lucky so far but I bet they have had such instances in the past. Did Molly come straight in to you rather than via CP cattery? Don;t make any decisions whilst they are all poorly - just concentrate on getting them well xx

Is Freddie home or at the vets with Molly? How is Ed now he's home?


----------



## Summercat

I am wondering the same as @huckybuck , as from what you said it sounded like Molly came right to you. 
That is risky unless they are evaluated and quarantined at first. All the kitties and dogs at Biggles shelter first go to the clinic for a period.


----------



## Clairabella

Sorry ladies - should’ve explained with me. Molly is home with me. With antibiotics and there’s another paste medicine thing which will go in their food and it’s an anti viral paste thing. But I can’t remember the name of it and can’t bring myself to look. Will start giving it from tomorrow as the vet advised xx 

Freddie is home so far xx Thomas is doing the cough/wretching sort of thing now too! Oh well full house.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> I am wondering the same as @huckybuck , as from what you said it sounded like Molly came right to you.
> That is risky unless they are evaluated and quarantined at first. All the kitties and dogs at Biggles shelter first go to the clinic for a period.


They've all came to me straight from the streets apart from my first litter who came from another fosterer as she went on hols xx


----------



## Summercat

Looking on the bright side, Hopefully the cycle will end as everyone will have had it. 
Then soon it will all be fine.


----------



## huckybuck

arghh - it was inevitable..

Glad they are all home though as hopefully that means they are not as bad as Ed was. 

(It's not pro kolin or panacur?) Or the new L Lysine paste? Good luck with the paste (in food) hmmmmm....will be interesting to see if it's palatable.


----------



## Soozi

Oh love! What an absolute nightmare. They will all be ok Hun but I'm sorry you've got all this extra stress and work. 
If it's a virus there was no way you could have stopped in spreading really. 
Sending hugs!


----------



## Matrod

Crikey CB, just been catching up, what a nightmare you've been having  I hope they all get better very quickly xx


----------



## Emmasian

You poor, poor thing. It reminds me so much of when my lot were passing explosive vomiting and diarrhea between them as babies and I literally didn't know which one would go off next. I nearly had a breakdown over it and got virtually no sympathy from anyone in real life, and had a horrible vet, so I wanted to say how sorry I am that you are going through this - and like the others have said, I wish I could do something pratical to help.

I would feel exactly as you are doing towards fostering again, as you have had all the stress - and I'm assuming the expense of having your own cats treated. 

Much as I support the CP, I do feel they should have warned you in a bit more detail about spread of viruses, especially given the conditions that some of the poor little unvaccinated mites come from.

I really hope that now they have all got it, they recover quickly, but you must be worried sick. Don't worry about posting updates if you've no time. Just know that we all care and support you.


----------



## SuboJvR

Oh @Clairabella theres nothing more you could have done - remember viruses can be airborne too so no amount of cleaning surfaces etc would help in those cases !

With cats at home going forward as a fosterer perhaps you could insist any kittens coming in spend a period of time on quarantine elsewhere - as you say it's not right/fair you are all going through this!

All of your kitties are in the best of hands, you're doing brilliantly and once they are over it they'll have some immunity etc and all will be clear I'm sure xx

I asked Joey to smile for you but the best I got was a peek-a-boo...


----------



## ChaosCat

Hope the four patients are better today. Lots of strength to you and Amy!


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you ladies xx

I will reply a bit more later but I'm gonna try and get another hour sleep in before I face the day.

The messages I've woken up to have brought tears to my eyes. Not even joking! You have all been my strength, if you can call it strength coz I don't feel strong at all. All I can do is moan about it and get on with it and try and sort it all out the best I can xx

I do however, have good news to report -

Freddy hasn't had any more vom.

Tom tat isn't doing that wretching thing he was doing.

My middle child, well they warned me that he isn't 100% and it likely to take a while for him to get back to normal. To me, it seems like he is 100 times better so that's amazing. Just hope he doesn't become re infected with me bringing him back home xx he has his jab today. The second one. I wonder if they will still do it and hope it doesn't mean having to do a new course of jabs once he is better.

All in all today doesn't feel as bad as yesterday xx

@SuboJvR - joeys pic, melted me. He is out of this world ❤ Thank you x He's the cutest xx


----------



## Clairabella

This was the antiviral medication they have given me @huckybuck -


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> This was the antiviral medication they have given me @huckybuck -
> View attachment 366516


OH dear. This is the description of this product on Animed.

*Enisyl-F Oral Paste is used for treatment of Feline Herpes Virus (FHV-1). It is a palatable lysine base that comes in a unique pump for easy administration.
*
I think you may have wasted your money especially if you paid over £20. Lysine has not proved as effective as originally hoped in preventing shedding of Herpes and anyway, once the cats is shedding, it is too late. (The theory was developed because lysine does help suppress shedding in humans with Herpes but they have absolutely massive doses whereas the cat supplements have a much smaller amount. I gave lysine to my queens for ages until I read the more recent research.)


----------



## SbanR

You are strong CB. You've kept battling on looking after your furries.
I hope you've managed to recharge your batteries


----------



## Soozi

Really happy that there is improvements all round Hun! They will all be right as rain soon. 
xxx


----------



## huckybuck

So pleased they sound a bit better this morning!!! 

I would call vets to check they want to do vaccine with him being poorly. Maybe wait a couple of days just to make sure he’s well.


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> OH dear. This is the description of this product on Animed.
> 
> *Enisyl-F Oral Paste is used for treatment of Feline Herpes Virus (FHV-1). It is a palatable lysine base that comes in a unique pump for easy administration.
> *
> I think you may have wasted your money especially if you paid over £20. Lysine has not proved as effective as originally hoped in preventing shedding of Herpes and anyway, once the cats is shedding, it is too late. (The theory was developed because lysine does help suppress shedding in humans with Herpes but they have absolutely massive doses whereas the cat supplements have a much smaller amount. I gave lysine to my queens for ages until I read the more recent research.)


Thank you for explaining that to me @QOTN. I don't understand at all but the insurance are paying for Ed's treatment (hopefully) so luckily I haven't had to directly fork out for it xx


----------



## Clairabella

Clairabella said:


> Thank you for explaining that to me @QOTN. I don't understand at all but the insurance are paying for Ed's treatment (hopefully) so luckily I haven't had to directly fork out for it xx


I've just re read It @QOTN and I do understand now. Actually would be fuming right now if I had paid for that with actual real money!

Thank you for explaining it to me. They could sell me a unicorn and I'd take their word for it. Im so gullible because I still have hell of a lot of learning to do as far as my boys go. I told them don't worry about the cost just do what they have to do to make them better coz insurance will pay it anyway lol they must've taken me literally lol xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Don't be hard on yourself, I didn't know either but now will if ever need the same.


----------



## QOTN

I don't understand why you were given it anyway. I thought the vet had ruled out Herpes? Perhaps I am not up to date with all the vet visits.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I am so sorry to hear the sick house with all your boys and Molly. At least today is a better day for you. I keeping fingers and toes crossed that things are on the up. I would say you are doing a great job with them all and not to be hard on yourself. Please post away if you need to here about anything if it helps and read our posts if it helps you get though. Don't need to apologies if you can't post straight away as you have a lot going on.


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> I don't understand why you were given it anyway. I thought the vet had ruled out Herpes? Perhaps I am not up to date with all the vet visits.


Im gonna be totally honest and say I don't know. I can't even pretend to know. I just remember specifically asking her when I picked up Ed up if they knew what the virus was and she said no, we just saying virus because it could be anything. She said but what they do know is that they have run tests for the most serious strains and have all come back negative. And then when I went back down there with Molly (I think that's when I asked this next part) but I said well obviously it's contagious because they all seem to be symptomatic so what can I can do to get on top of it and she said, disinfect all the time and just keep on doing it. Good hand hygiene and she also said that after this adoption is complete that I should take a break from having anymore fosters in to give (she did specify a few months actually) but she said reason being is to give the germs chance to die down and clear.

I thought to myself it seems a bit extreme for a virus?? that they don't even know which strain but it isn't the more serious ones?? As that's what they have told me.

I rang CP and told them and they basically said to me it sounds ott for for a virus to 'shut you down'. She said if it was parvo or something then fair enough but it's an unspecific virus but she said she is gonna take on board what the vet said and discuss it higher up and see what the recommendations are from that xx


----------



## QOTN

I seem to remember you said they had ruled out cat flu by testing. In any case Herpes does not remain in the environment, it lies dormant in the previously infected cat until that cat is stressed. The virus may then be shed and cause infection to other cats.

Panleukopenia, the feline form of parvo, which presumably they meant when referring to 'serious viruses' can remain in the environment for up to 2 years.


----------



## Soozi

I think the Vet is being OTT Hun I know this has been an awful time but I think if you really can keep the foster room isolated that means being careful with Amy and any other children or adults visiting that might be going in and out then interacting with the other cats just to be safe. Keep everything that you use for the fosters separate from your own babies. And carry on doing what you are doing! It’s all a learning curve Hun and I think it will be fine to carry on your fantastic work you really are so good at it. ❤Having said that you need to do what is right for you regardless what Vets or CP say.


----------



## Jesthar

When she was a kitten Lorelei came back from a cat show with a virus that she passed on to Charlie (quite a few cats who attended went down with it). They both vommed, went off their food, were lethargic and ended up at the vets; Charlie-girl is tough as old boots and got through it on an anti-sickness shot and some syringe feeding. Lorelei, on the other hand, was still small enough to end up dehydrated and still couldn't keep anything down after a couple of days despite two hourly syringe feeds, so ended up being taken in overnight for a drip. That got her over the worst of it, though it was still a few days before she was perfectly OK again.

So *hugs* been there, got the panacur liquid spewed on t-shirt...  It's awful when you can't get a specific answer, but time and TLC worked for mine, and I suspect it will for yours as well.


----------



## Clairabella

This one helping me do a clean of the foster room 

I believe she wants to be in charge of washing the bowls


----------



## ChaosCat

Little Molly! She really cute.
Her eyes look much better.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Little Molly! She really cute.
> Her eyes look much better.


She's still scrawny though lol it's just the camera has added 10lb to her lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> This one helping me do a clean of the foster room
> 
> I believe she wants to be in charge of washing the bowls
> 
> View attachment 366575


Awww she is just stunning I love Molly! I'm so happy your sister is taking her. ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww she is just stunning I love Molly! I'm so happy your sister is taking her. ❤


Me too @Soozi. They can't wait to have her and she's a special girl, I'm really happy to be able to see her grown into a big girl cat :Kiss


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> This one helping me do a clean of the foster room
> 
> I believe she wants to be in charge of washing the bowls
> 
> View attachment 366575
> 
> 
> View attachment 366576


Oh look how gorgeous Molly looks considering she's not been well! Glad your having a better day then yesterdays complete nightmare!! You do a wonderful job, not everybody could do and go through what you have been through this last week!! I know I couldn't!! Your one very, very strong foster mummy!!x


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Oh look how gorgeous Molly looks considering she's not been well! Glad your having a better day then yesterdays complete nightmare!! You do a wonderful job, not everybody could do and go through what you have been through this last week!! I know I couldn't!! Your one very, very strong foster mummy!!x


Thank you love. I don't feel it at all but all I can do is face it as best I can. I've had fab people behind me, carrying me through it  who have just allowing me to vent and cry and listen to me moan xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh. My heart just did a little skipped beat at sheer gorgeousness of Molly. I too am glad you get to see her grow up (and really glad her eye looks so much better, hoping the nasty cough thing has gone too). 

Well done Claire, you’re doing a grand job! I totally understand if you feel like you need a little rest after all this though. Quite the torrid time you’ve all been having


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> She's still scrawny though lol it's just the camera has added 10lb to her lol xx


You and your sister will soon feed her up. She looks cute


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh. My heart just did a little skipped beat at sheer gorgeousness of Molly. I too am glad you get to see her grow up (and really glad her eye looks so much better, hoping the nasty cough thing has gone too).
> 
> Well done Claire, you're doing a grand job! I totally understand if you feel like you need a little rest after all this though. Quite the torrid time you've all been having


Thank you Mrs F ❤ Xxx If I can be bothered to move my backside and get to the shop I think a glass or two of wine might just make it all seem better lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> You and your sister will soon feed her up. She looks cute


Thanks SB xx When she eventually goes lol. I wonder if she putting it in to stay with me lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Thank you love. I don't feel it at all but all I can do is face it as best I can. I've had fab people behind me, carrying me through it  who have just allowing me to vent and cry and listen to me moan xx


You vent, cry and moan whenever you need too here if anyone deserves to you do!! after the nightmare of the last few days but most importantly try and get some rest and downtime (if you can!!) to take care of yourself toox


----------



## Summercat

I thought she looked like she filled out a little, she looks more relaxed as well, super cute:Cat
Are they keeping the name Molly or will she have a new name?

Any updates from Annie or Peanut?


----------



## SuboJvR

Molly has come on leaps and bounds! 
It’s so hard to see the gains when you are “in it” and see her every day, but she looks fantastic Claire. In spite of all the difficulties this week has brought, it must be so heartening to see the “reward” in Molly. Makes it all worthwhile


----------



## huckybuck

So..how are they all this evening?

I also agree with the vets being a little OTT. A virus is a virus and depending how strong the cat is in the first place will determine how poorly they succumb and how quickly (or sadly not) they recover. If the cat is a young kitten with no immunity or an elderly frail cat then they obviously will go down quickly and take longer to recover. 
When I had all the HBs with it Huck and Little H came off worst - the oldest and youngest.

If it makes you feel better I've the thread here - around the same time a whole load of us cat chatters seemed to get it....

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/poorly-hbs.433273/

Maybe you are giving us all a warning if there's a ansty one on the rounds again...


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> So..how are they all this evening?
> 
> I also agree with the vets being a little OTT. A virus is a virus and depending how strong the cat is in the first place will determine how poorly they succumb and how quickly (or sadly not) they recover. If the cat is a young kitten with no immunity or an elderly frail cat then they obviously will go down quickly and take longer to recover.
> When I had all the HBs with it Huck and Little H came off worst - the oldest and youngest.
> 
> If it makes you feel better I've the thread here - around the same time a whole load of us cat chatters seemed to get it....
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/poorly-hbs.433273/
> 
> Maybe you are giving us all a warning if there's a ansty one on the rounds again...


I remember when all your kids were all unwell at the same time! Don't know how you guys cope!


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I am so sorry to hear the sick house with all your boys and Molly. At least today is a better day for you. I keeping fingers and toes crossed that things are on the up. I would say you are doing a great job with them all and not to be hard on yourself. Please post away if you need to here about anything if it helps and read our posts if it helps you get though. Don't need to apologies if you can't post straight away as you have a lot going on.


Thank you love xxx I really appreciate it x I don't know whether I'm coming, going, been or went lol xx Even all the curtains have come down for a wash and the walls have had it too


----------



## ChaosCat

Hope the four patients are much better again today and through that you are better, too.


----------



## Clairabella

ladies, bit of a random question but anyone know if the water fountains are suitable for multi cat households please? Is it safe for them to share it as I’m a little bit on the nervous side now but Ed loves drinking from a running tap so I’m gonna buy one xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
That I don't know but am thinking if your boys share toys and groom each other, it is about the same. 
In my family the cats drank from the dogs water dishes at times.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> That I don't know but am thinking if your boys share toys and groom each other, it is about the same.
> In my family the cats drank from the dogs water dishes at times.


That's makes sense SC, you're right. I didn't think of it that way. I bet Thomas won't even bother, the baby might but one fountain between three Im worrying about having any germs again lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Sc if I cook chicken and fish for my boys - they are being really picky, more so Ed and Fred. Thomas is ok at the moment but I’m cooking food for them at the minute. I just need them to get food in their tummies and get strong to fight whatever is going on here but is there anything I can add to their food supplements, vitamins or anything do you know xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Sc if I cook chicken and fish for my boys - they are being really picky, more so Ed and Fred. Thomas is ok at the moment but I'm cooking food for them at the minute. I just need them to get food in their tummies and get strong to fight whatever is going on here but is there anything I can add to their food supplements, vitamins or anything do you know xx


We were given something called Cobalaplex for Joey when he was really rough, which is primarily a vitamin b12 supplement with added prebiotics. May be worth asking your vet if it is any use? Joey had diarrhoea for so long they recommended it to help keep levels up.


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> We were given something called Cobalaplex for Joey when he was really rough, which is primarily a vitamin b12 supplement with added prebiotics. May be worth asking your vet if it is any use? Joey had diarrhoea for so long they recommended it to help keep levels up.


Thank you x i'll look into this for them  will do some ringing around on Monday when surgery open xx


----------



## Summercat

Hi,
I know there are mixes to add to raw.

I bought this paste yesterday.

I also have bought same brand and other (usually German) cat vitamins as chewable tablets.
Buying dosen't equal injested all the time though.:Shy


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> View attachment 366649
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I know there are mixes to add to raw.
> 
> I bought this paste yesterday.
> 
> I also have bought same brand and other (usually German) cat vitamins as chewable tablets.
> Buying dosen't equal injested all the time though.:Shy




I can just imagine lol I think i'll Have a bit of a prob with Ed but I'd like to try a multi bit sort of things for them or some sort of a supplement to build them all up xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
The Beaphar paste might go down easier, as it is more food like than the tablets I have seen so far. I didn't try mixing it with food yet but that may work best, such as with cooked chicken.
I just put a little paste on a dish today.


----------



## Soozi

Lovi there’s no problem with a water fountain as the fosters won’t be using it. 
Have any of them got the squits or soft poo? I use Fortiflora as a probiotic but there’s lots on the market in Uk that I can’t get here so I don’t know how good they are.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Lovi there's no problem with a water fountain as the fosters won't be using it.
> Have any of them got the squits or soft poo? I use Fortiflora as a probiotic but there's lots on the market in Uk that I can't get here so I don't know how good they are.


No love, luckily none of them have had soft poo. Molly did when she came but they have all had it - it aaa her worming treatment sorting her out. Other than that there wasn't diarrhoea-'think that must've been the only symptom they missed lol

Going a bit off subject but Ed has a sore on his nose which seems to be getting worse not better. Anyway long story short they said it's equivalent of having a cold sore so I'm thinking that's where the herpes thing must come from. But they said they had tested for all major strains of virus so surely that would mean strains of cat flu? Which I would've classed as one of the major strains to test for but apparently they were all negative.

So much confusion but i'll Be asking when we go back to the vets for a review this week.

But for tonight, I intend on doing this:










With xfactor and tomtats dister  my human baby, Amy xx

If I start talking nonsense after 10 then you are all welcome to tell me to come back when I'm sober lol xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Sounds a good plan


----------



## huckybuck

Cheers lovely... I'm already on the wine and waiting for CBB....


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> No love, luckily none of them have had soft poo. Molly did when she came but they have all had it - it aaa her worming treatment sorting her out. Other than that there wasn't diarrhoea-'think that must've been the only symptom they missed lol
> 
> Going a bit off subject but Ed has a sore on his nose which seems to be getting worse not better. Anyway long story short they said it's equivalent of having a cold sore so I'm thinking that's where the herpes thing must come from. But they said they had tested for all major strains of virus so surely that would mean strains of cat flu? Which I would've classed as one of the major strains to test for but apparently they were all negative.
> 
> So much confusion but i'll Be asking when we go back to the vets for a review this week.
> 
> But for tonight, I intend on doing this:
> 
> View attachment 366700
> 
> 
> With xfactor and tomtats dister  my human baby, Amy xx
> 
> If I start talking nonsense after 10 then you are all welcome to tell me to come back when I'm sober lol xx


What a haul! Want some company?


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Cheers lovely... I'm already on the wine and waiting for CBB....


Cheers love xx

Oh my, I've not watched CBB but by god it has caused a storm this year hasn't it lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Cheers love xx
> 
> Oh my, I've not watched CBB but by god it has caused a storm this year hasn't it lol xx


There's still time to catch up - it's a good one!!


----------



## Clairabella

@SuboJvR - You would be sure of a good welcome love lol xx how long will it take you to get to Wales? 

The drink is Amy's and the food is mine love :Hilarious 
Kidding, I will share the goodies with her if I must lol and with you when you arrive lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> There's still time to catch up - it's a good one!!


Does it clash with xfactor? Lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Enjoy!!! Cheersx looks like you’ve got a nice little feast going on there!


----------



## Soozi

You deserve all that! Fill ya boots hun!!
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Enjoy!!! Cheersx looks like you've got a nice little feast going on there!


A little bit of what I fancied love lol hoping to eat and drink my probs away for the night xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> You deserve all that! Fill ya boots hun!!
> xxx


Thanks @Soozi - it has been a long time coming love lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> A little bit of what I fancied love lol hoping to eat and drink my probs away for the night xx


Why not!! After the week you've had, so nice you've got some you time, finally!! X


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Why not!! After the week you've had, so nice you've got some you time, finally!! X


Still have patients here love but for tonight, I'm just gonna clean up behind them, keep trying to feed them and turn the worry switch off until tomoro xx


----------



## Clairabella

Or try lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Still have patients here love but for tonight, I'm just gonna clean up behind them, keep trying to feed them and turn the worry switch off until tomoro xx


I think you deserve that and I hope tomorrow they are all a lot brighter xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> I think you deserve that and I hope tomorrow they are all a lot brighter xx


Thank you xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Now I’ve had wine, I’m gonna see what is going down in ‘Snakes’ and ‘spiders’ :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Sunday morning cwtches with owl face :Kiss


----------



## Soozi

❤❤❤ that’s what Sunday mornings are all about! 
How is everyone today Lovi? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> ❤❤❤ that's what Sunday mornings are all about!
> How is everyone today Lovi? xxx


Sorry love, I liked your comment and then didn't reply coz I was nattering on the phone xx

I had a bad (early) night with Tom tat. My beautiful tatty :,-( he was vom up until around half 1 this morning. He has been fine since though and is fine in himself (touch wood!).

Fred is fine but he is very quiet today and just sleeping.

Ed, oh my god, my middle child. He is nowhere near himself. Yesterday afternoon I wound myself up massively - afraid I'm gonna lose him, as in - well I can't even say it.

Trouble is, I know I'm over the top and a bit pathetic sounding but dying is my absolute biggest fear. It never used to be, until I was diagnosed with the heart failure. By which time it was a dice with death and was a massive scare because i'd been having symptoms for ages before and the doctors kept saying there was nothing wrong and it was anxiety. Never suffered with anxiety before but I Even remember them saying it's all in my head. Then it got to the point where I nearly died because of it. Whilst I can cope with that my fear was not being here for my baby. To raise my daughter who was 9 years old at the time.

Sorry for the sob story but this is why I now associate illness with dying and why I freak out and am over the top with worry xx

So today, Ed is eating which is good. I really want to buy him a fountain so he will keep drinking water and has the best chance of fighting this. He won't drink from my bowls so that is now my next step. Whilst I have a quiet afternoon I think i'll do some searching online.

Molly moo is doing well bless her. Though my gut is telling me she really isn't a very well little girl. I hope and pray I'm wrong.

So yesterday I did some googling and basically she ticked the boxes for every symptom of parvo. Rewind back to the beginning when I started fostering a post appeared on Facebook saying how someone has a cat from CP and took it home, wasn't well and it was parvo. The post was swiftly removed but i'll leave you all guess the rest and what my new worry of the day is lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

On the bright side though, this one is just totally beautiful ❤

He keeps sleeping all day :,-(


----------



## LJC675

Hi Honey
Is your address still the same? if not pm me your new one. I'll send you my water fountain, it's one of these, with an extra pump:
https://www.lucky-kitty.com/en/

After initial interest my 2 didn't show any interest, so it's just stored away at the moment.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Sorry love, I liked your comment and then didn't reply coz I was nattering on the phone xx
> 
> I had a bad (early) night with Tom tat. My beautiful tatty :,-( he was vom up until around half 1 this morning. He has been fine since though and is fine in himself (touch wood!).
> 
> Fred is fine but he is very quiet today and just sleeping.
> 
> Ed, oh my god, my middle child. He is nowhere near himself. Yesterday afternoon I wound myself up massively - afraid I'm gonna lose him, as in - well I can't even say it.
> 
> Trouble is, I know I'm over the top and a bit pathetic sounding but dying is my absolute biggest fear. It never used to be, until I was diagnosed with the heart failure. By which time it was a dice with death and was a massive scare because i'd been having symptoms for ages before and the doctors kept saying there was nothing wrong and it was anxiety. Never suffered with anxiegg before but I Even remember them saying it's all in my head. Then it got to the point where I nearly died because of it. Whilst I can cope with that my fear was not being here for my baby. To raise my daughter who was 9 years old at the time.
> 
> Sorry for the sob story but this is why I now associate illness with dying and why I freak out and am over the top with worry xx
> 
> So today, Ed is eating which is good. I really want to buy him a fountain so he will keep drinking water and has the best chance of fighting this. He won't drink from my bowls so that is now my next step. Whilst I have a quiet afternoon I think i'll do some searching online.
> 
> Molly moo is doing well bless her. Though my gut is telling me she really isn't a very well little girl. I hope and pray I'm wrong.
> 
> So yesterday I did some googling and basically she ticked the bows for every symptom of parvo. Rewind back to the beginning when I started fostering a post appeared on Facebook saying how someone has a cat from CP and took it home, wasn't well and it was parvo. The post was swiftly removed but i'll leave you all guess the rest and what my new worry of the day is lol xx


Oh hun! I can understand why you worry about illness I do too I will admit! I think you are truly fantastic fostering not knowing what you will be faced with it's bad enough with your own babies. If you really are worried about Ed then please talk to the vet again about more tests or investigations even a referral. They can test for Parvo can't they? I do hope Molly hasn't got it.
Claire I had no idea you had heart failure that must be scary! You must make sure you look after yourself. 
I think a water fountain is a brill idea! Have a look at the sticky threads or start a thread for recommendations. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

LJC675 said:


> Hi Honey
> Is your address still the same? if not pm me your new one. I'll send you my water fountain, it's one of these, with an extra pump:
> https://www.lucky-kitty.com/en/
> 
> After initial interest my 2 didn't show any interest, so it's just stored away at the moment.


Lis, I'm PM you now love. Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh hun! I can understand why you worry about illness I do too I will admit! I think you are truly fantastic fostering not knowing what you will be faced with it's bad enough with your own babies. If you really are worried about Ed then please talk to the vet again about more tests or investigations even a referral. They can test for Parvo can't they? I do hope Molly hasn't got it.
> Claire I had no idea you had heart failure that must be scary! You must make sure you look after yourself.
> I think a water fountain is a brill idea! Have a look at the sticky threads or start a thread for recommendations. xxx


Aww @Soozi thanks love. As always for being so nice xxx

It didn't even enter my head love about the germs with the fostering. I think that's why I'm beating myself up so bad. I only prepared myself for fleas. Ticks also, I never anticipated illness sweeping through the house xx I just thought it would be kind to donit. To help. To care and love for these babies who've not had that. It was stupid really to see the nice side and not prepare myself for the bad side.

I'm gonna ring the vets first thing in the morning love. They told me they wanted to see him early this week to keep an eye on him. Left it to me to make the appointment which I haven't but i'm gonna ring first thing and gonna wrote down these sort of questions to ask them love xx

I'm ok love, heart failure wise. There are people worse off than me with their problems. It's my head it has screwed up more than anything lol I'm a mess lol but my heart is in the right place lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Aww @Soozi thanks love. As always for being so nice xxx
> 
> It didn't even enter my head love about the germs with the fostering. I think that's why I'm beating myself up so bad. I only prepared myself for fleas. Ticks also, I never anticipated illness sweeping through the house xx I just thought it would be kind to donit. To help. To care and love for these babies who've not had that. It was stupid really to see the nice side and not prepare myself for the bad side.
> 
> I'm gonna ring the vets first thing in the morning love. They told me they wanted to see him early this week to keep an eye on him. Left it to me to make the appointment which I haven't but i'm gonna ring first thing and gonna wrote down these sort of questions to ask them love xx
> 
> I'm ok love, heart failure wise. There are people worse off than me with their problems. It's my head it has screwed up more than anything lol I'm a mess lol but my heart is in the right place lol xx


Hun I'm sure they will get Ed sorted if he's eating that is really good love! The water fountain looks great! How generous! xxx Fred is just a baby so he will sleep a lot! Plus he's still settling in. 
The only thing I would be really careful
of is handling the fosters and then handling your own cats. Plus washing their stuff including beds, litter trays and food bowls separately.


----------



## QOTN

Panleukopenia, the feline equivalent of Parvo, is a very serious disease. I don't know what you have been googling but perhaps the link below from Icatcare may give you a better idea. I am not sure that Molly would have survived if she had caught it before she was vaccinated. Look at the list of symptoms and I think you will see that she is not really ill enough.

If you are really worried ask the vet to do a blood test. She may still have maternal antibodies depending on her age and her mother's immune status but I expect the vet can distinguish between a titre that suggests current infection and maternally derived antibody.

It is not a particularly useful test for a vaccinated cat since titre levels can vary widely and still be protective but I think Molly is not vaccinated?

https://icatcare.org/advice/cat-health/feline-infectious-enteritis-parvovirus-panleukopenia-virus


----------



## Clairabella

I've just had a quick skim over @QOTN - reading that link makes it sound much worse than the information I was reading on google and yes as you say, reading from that it would be very obvious signs of illness xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella
I am sorry things have been so up and down for you lately.

I don't know anything about Parvovirus but hope it is not that, that she is just still in recovery from her ordeal.

Edit, just saw the last few posts, so yes, it just seems Molly is still fattening up and recovering from the other virus.


----------



## huckybuck

Very pleased to hear that Ed is eating today. The one thing I have learned is that cats who are poorly can often look really really poorly. They seem to go downhill really quickly but equally they can perk up really quickly too once on the mend.

When cats have been poorly and you want them to start eating again (aside from the vets advice re food) the rules of feeding can go out the window for a few days. Just getting them to eat anything will help - so fav foods/treats and stuff whether it’s complimentary or not the best quality....anything is good at this stage.....once you can get them interested in food and eating they should start to improve.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> I am sorry things have been so up and down for you lately.
> 
> I don't know anything about Parvovirus but hope it is not that, that she is just still in recovery from her ordeal.
> 
> Edit, just saw the last few posts, so yes, it just seems Molly is still fattening up and recovering from the other virus.


I've been more up and down than a yo-yo, SC


----------



## Trixie1

It really has been a roller coaster ride this last week for you!! Good news , Fred seems to be ok, just sleeping, do him good, Tom seems to be ok now after last night!! Ed is eating, always a good sign but agree with HB getting him interested in food is the main priority, water fountain great idea and glad your getting one soon. Little Molly Sounds like she still recovering from this virus that's been going around. Good Idea to make a list of questions to ask the vet when you go there as its so easy to forget the important questions when your there!! And last but not least, you need to take care of that big heart of yours that's full of love and motivates you to take care of your babies both feline and human xx


----------



## Clairabella

Playtime with this one ❤










I wonder who ripped the mouse apart? Was it her in the mirror?

Molly 1 - Mousey 0


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Playtime with this one ❤
> 
> View attachment 366846
> 
> 
> I wonder who ripped the mouse apart? Was it her in the mirror?
> 
> Molly 1 - Mousey 0
> 
> View attachment 366847


She's a little sweetheart hun! And filling out really well! ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> She's a little sweetheart hun! And filling out really well! ❤


Thanks love xx I can see a difference in her in these pics :Kiss


----------



## SuboJvR

@Clairabella i know it's scary to hope, but the fact that Molly is playing is such a good sign, I can't even begin to tell you.

When Joey was ill, his complete lack of interest was a big sign for me that something wasn't right. That and not eating.

And after, during his recovery, it took a long time for him to get to Full Kitten Mode!

Molly has been through such a lot - sickness aside, her eye even. She's a little girl who must have been fighting for every morsel of nutrition she could get, surviving day to day, and here she lands on her paws with you. It's a lot to take in and do - to change from saving energy for survival, to having surplus to spare for being a kid 

So I guess the moral of my story is to just give her time. She won't be quite at the same point as Freddy and Annie were when they were with you, but she will catch up, and before long she will be doing your head in


----------



## Trixie1

Both Molly’s are looking good!!x


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> @Clairabella i know it's scary to hope, but the fact that Molly is playing is such a good sign, I can't even begin to tell you.
> 
> When Joey was ill, his complete lack of interest was a big sign for me that something wasn't right. That and not eating.
> 
> And after, during his recovery, it took a long time for him to get to Full Kitten Mode!
> 
> Molly has been through such a lot - sickness aside, her eye even. She's a little girl who must have been fighting for every morsel of nutrition she could get, surviving day to day, and here she lands on her paws with you. It's a lot to take in and do - to change from saving energy for survival, to having surplus to spare for being a kid
> 
> So I guess the moral of my story is to just give her time. She won't be quite at the same point as Freddy and Annie were when they were with you, but she will catch up, and before long she will be doing your head in


Thank you xxx that is a lovely message @SuboJvR xx

You are right. This morning I looked at her and thought my god u look so ill. But she is fine in herself. Just the way she looked. Looking at her now it's like she has never been sick at all and certainly not parvo sick lol although I'd say if she did have it, it was caught at the perfect time and very early stages xx

She's a beautiful girl though, can't take that away from her even though they have driven me to the edge between them all lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Both Molly's are looking good!!x


I like the ginger and white one the best lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> I like the ginger and white one the best lol xx


 Me too! she really is filling out, lovely to see her xx


----------



## Clairabella

It’s all my home cooking lol. It’s a wonder they are not all clicking or swimming the amount of chicken and fish I have cooked the last week :Hilarious


----------



## Emmasian

Oh goodness you are really going through it, and I'm so sorry because you are the last person on the planet who deserves this crap, you really are. I know from experience the emotional side is terrible, and exhausting, and you go round and round blaming yourself and thinking what could I have done differently. We love them as we do our kids, and feel all their pain.

I do think deciding on some practical things can assist a bit. I think you need to have a chat with your vet about all your concerns. Great idea to write everything down in a list of questions, though don't be surprised if it spawns more questions!

I also think we can over google, especially if we are prone to anxiety. If you have queries ask the vet directly. It sounds like you have a good rapport.

The choice is obviously entirely yours, but I think if it were me I would say at this stage that I'm going to take a break from fostering - even a short one - to give yourself some time to recuperate. You will never know if this is due to the fostering or not - it could be something another household member brought in on their shoes. If you want to carry on again great, but I would stipulate no unvaccinated, unquarantined kittens. Leave those for household with no existing cats, there's still alot you can do.

I would monitor Little Owlface. If you think he’s listless I would ring the vet. He may just be tired out with all goings on. X


----------



## Clairabella

This beautiful boy's face :Arghh


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> This beautiful boy's face :Arghh
> 
> View attachment 366890


Oh Lovi that does look sore! Has that got worse in the last 24 hours? I'd speak to the vet! Looks like a cold sore? ❤ xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Yes, does look sore;( I'd speak to the vet too. Is he on antibiotics? X


----------



## Clairabella

I've made an appointment for this afternoon at half 2. Last thing we need is a secondary infection. It was dry and I was hoping scabbing over but it has gone moist now and has leaked a little bit. Not on antibiotics either so I'm hoping they will give him some now xx

This is how it started










Hardly anything but has got worse I think xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
They should be able to sort him out at the vet, so try not to worry, though easier said than done.
Ask about further tests, as I think it is good to know what infection exactly.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> They should be able to sort him out at the vet, so try not to worry, though easier said than done.
> Ask about further tests, as I think it is good to know what infection exactly.


Will do  xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Yes it definitely looks bigger. I wonder if the vet could give some sort of cream or wash to dab on. Glad you have an appointment x


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Yes it definitely looks bigger. I wonder if the vet could give some sort of cream or wash to dab on. Glad you have an appointment x


Something like that would be perfect Em. He definitely won't allow me to clean it with a dressing pack or anything. He'd never sit thru it. So something quick and simple would be good.

His metacam they have told me to put in his food but he won't eat his food soon as he tastes it in his dinner. To syringe it is a nightmare as he fights and hates being held.

Nothing major but i'd feel better to have it checked, he is due a review now anyway as they wanted me to take him back for a check. It just looks so nasty. I hope it's not burning him love him :,-(


----------



## huckybuck

Hopefully ABs will help - you could ask for a painkiller inj which should last a couple of days.

Don't forget about the B12 inj too if he's still not eating very much - might make him feel a bit better in himself. 

Are the others ok now?


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Hopefully ABs will help - you could ask for a painkiller inj which should last a couple of days.
> 
> Don't forget about the B12 inj too if he's still not eating very much - might make him feel a bit better in himself.
> 
> Are the others ok now?


Yip love, dare I say it but no symptoms yesterday day time.

Molly has dire rear but that's from antibiotics because before starting those her stool was normal xx

I'll ask about injections for his meds. He had an antibiotic jab when he first went ill. Maybe that's why he hasn't had oral antibiotics on discharge home xx

Is it better and more effective having meds in injection? Xx


----------



## huckybuck

Not much diff other than the inj only lasts a couple of days - then if they want to carry on it's by tablet. 

The B12 is inj only.


----------



## Soozi

I agree with Clare! They can give him
A long lasting AB jab too and B12 sounds a good idea! they prefer to give them AB pills but if he's difficult then go for the injection it lasts about 2 weeks. 
There's a new thing out called easypill! It's a putty and apparently works better than most other things on the market. That might be worth trying hun. Hope he's better soon! Let us know how he gets on. xxx
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/EASYPILL-CAT-PUTTY-10G-X-4-/161889004586


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Not much diff other than the inj only lasts a couple of days - then if they want to carry on it's by tablet.
> 
> The B12 is inj only.


Okey doke, thank you HB xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I agree with Clare! They can give him
> A long lasting AB jab too and B12 sounds a good idea! they prefer to give them AB pills but if he's difficult then go for the injection. There's a new thing out called easypill! It's a putty and apparently works better than most other things on the market. That might be worth trying hun. Hope he's better soon! Let us know how he gets on. xxx
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/EASYPILL-CAT-PUTTY-10G-X-4-/161889004586


That putty looks fab love, thank you xx will get him some of that if they go for tablets then. With his wormer I've put it in with his food and he likes all the food off around the tablet and then leaves the tablet there lol. He's a clever boy 

I don't want to jinx myself but I feel like it's all finally calming down so hopefully it's on it's way out now xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> That putty looks fab love, thank you xx will get him some of that if they go for tablets then. With his wormer I've put it in with his food and he likes all the food off around the tablet and then leaves the tablet there lol. He's a clever boy
> 
> I don't want to jinx myself but I feel like it's all finally calming down so hopefully it's on it's way out now xx


If he has to have pills then give them to him in the putty before you give him his food.when he's at his hungriest! Put the food down straight after.


----------



## SuboJvR

Did Molly get wormed in the end @Clairabella ? if not yet the antibiotics probably have some action against them too which may affect her stool quality (better out than in so they say).

Poor Ed! With tablets and the like, we've found using cheese spread really helpful. Seriously Strong cheddar spread can be balled up nicely around pills, though we also use Lactofree cream cheese now too. Of course the downside is if I open up either of those for myself I don't get any peace....

Joey has gone through two courses of metronidazole antibiotics (tastes very bad) with the Seriously strong cheddar and never noticed it, and that's how we worm him now too.

I did have to ask though: the vet's first choice was to give us liquid antibiotics but we tried and failed, so I had to ask about a tablet form. So whatever they give you, ask if it comes in the form you feel happiest with


----------



## Soozi

If you want to try the putty have a look for the best price! I just posted the first link I saw.  xxx


----------



## Soozi

SuboJvR said:


> Did Molly get wormed in the end @Clairabella ? if not yet the antibiotics probably have some action against them too which may affect her stool quality (better out than in so they say).
> 
> Poor Ed! With tablets and the like, we've found using cheese spread really helpful. Seriously Strong cheddar spread can be balled up nicely around pills, though we also use Lactofree cream cheese now too. Of course the downside is if I open up either of those for myself I don't get any peace....
> 
> Joey has gone through two courses of metronidazole antibiotics (tastes very bad) with the Seriously strong cheddar and never noticed it, and that's how we worm him now too.
> 
> I did have to ask though: the vet's first choice was to give us liquid antibiotics but we tried and failed, so I had to ask about a tablet form. So whatever they give you, ask if it comes in the form you feel happiest with


I Used a liquid medication on my last girl but it went everywhere except in her mouth! Lol


----------



## lullabydream

Just thought I would catch up again on this thread after my own week of hell with my own health problems.

Oh @Clairabella I am so sorry to read you have been through such an horrendous time. Well still not out of the woods yet. 
My heart melted knowing we would be getting Molly updates as I first started to read and then everything going more pear shaped as time went by. The virus sounds horrendous. Your situation was not great when I last read with one poorly cat, but for them all to get worse over time. Owning 4 dogs I do worry about potential viruses spreading between them. I can see how much a concern it is that your own cats shouldn't suffer due to every foster being brought in to your home. I really hope CP look at what has happened and maybe look at policies before cats go into foster. It could be that they have amazing policies and unlucky for you, it's one of those things sadly. Like people have said viruses are nasty, can be airborne, mutate the lot. So even via transport vehicles I guess viruses could be spread.

You have done everything right, and are doing an amazing job with your cats and the foster cats. If after this you need a break, fair enough. Your family is most important in my opinion.

I know deep down you still want to help though. It's a tough call.

I just hope all your family include Molly return to normal soon and you can breathe once again.


----------



## Clairabella

lullabydream said:


> Just thought I would catch up again on this thread after my own week of hell with my own health problems.
> 
> Oh @Clairabella I am so sorry to read you have been through such an horrendous time. Well still not out of the woods yet.
> My heart melted knowing we would be getting Molly updates as I first started to read and then everything going more pear shaped as time went by. The virus sounds horrendous. Your situation was not great when I last read with one poorly cat, but for them all to get worse over time. Owning 4 dogs I do worry about potential viruses spreading between them. I can see how much a concern it is that your own cats shouldn't suffer due to every foster being brought in to your home. I really hope CP look at what has happened and maybe look at policies before cats go into foster. It could be that they have amazing policies and unlucky for you, it's one of those things sadly. Like people have said viruses are nasty, can be airborne, mutate the lot. So even via transport vehicles I guess viruses could be spread.
> 
> You have done everything right, and are doing an amazing job with your cats and the foster cats. If after this you need a break, fair enough. Your family is most important in my opinion.
> 
> I know deep down you still want to help though. It's a tough call.
> 
> I just hope all your family include Molly return to normal soon and you can breathe once again.


Gonna reply to you properly now hun but in my excitement I couldn't wait to tell you all that Ed has just finished his first meal since all this started xx


----------



## Clairabella

So happy ❤❤ Even if he doesn’t eat til much later tonight now I know he has just eaten well enough to keep him going xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> So happy ❤❤ Even if he doesn't eat til much later tonight now I know he has just eaten well enough to keep him going xx


What a breakthrough, well done you guys


----------



## Soozi

That’s very good news indeed hun! He will definitely be feeling much better. xxx


----------



## LJC675

Clairabella said:


> That putty looks fab love, thank you xx will get him some of that if they go for tablets then. With his wormer I've put it in with his food and he likes all the food off around the tablet and then leaves the tablet there lol. He's a clever boy
> 
> I don't want to jinx myself but I feel like it's all finally calming down so hopefully it's on it's way out now xx


I think the putty looks good too. One thing that I do with my 2 is very similar to the putty, but as I'm a cheapskate whenever possible I use these instead. They are actually the dog version of the cat treats, but they are quite a bit bigger than the cat ones, so you can easily squish a pill inside (well depending how big it is) may be worth a try as a cheap version, if it doesn't work they'll probably like the treats anyway. I usually just pick them up at pets at home they're £1.99, a few different flavours available.


----------



## Clairabella

Am literally chuffed to pieces. Praying, actually begging that this is the tail end of the germs xx

This one is on foreman duties making sure I mop the floor correctly 

enguin


----------



## Clairabella

LJC675 said:


> I think the putty looks good too. One thing that I do with my 2 is very similar to the putty, but as I'm a cheapskate whenever possible I use these instead. They are actually the dog version of the cat treats, but they are quite a bit bigger than the cat ones, so you can easily squish a pill inside (well depending how big it is) may be worth a try as a cheap version, if it doesn't work they'll probably like the treats anyway. I usually just pick them up at pets at home they're £1.99, a few different flavours available.
> 
> View attachment 366923


Brilliant, thank you ❤ The cheaper the better so I'm very interested in these at that price love, thank you xx


----------



## LJC675

How the heck does that string of love hearts survive!!!

Oh and brill news by the way.


----------



## Clairabella

LJC675 said:


> How the heck does that string of love hearts survive!!!
> 
> Oh and brill news by the way.


It has been the victim of many attacks love but thankfully survived lol xx


----------



## Soozi

From what I’ve read the putty is very dense so they don’t get the whiff of the meds wrapped within it. I tried softening a bit of cat stick between my fingers and putting the pill inside but it wasn’t overly successful.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> From what I've read the putty is very dense so they don't get the whiff of the meds wrapped within it. I tried softening a bit of cat stick between my fingers and putting the pill inside but it wasn't overly successful.


Oh now, that makes me think actually maybe i'll be better off with the putty with that in mind because he will most definitely lick and chew his way around it otherwise lol xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Sounds like you are doing an amazing job Claire. I am hoping that your coming outside the other end of the tunnel and the germs are now going. I think if I was in your shoes I may take a rest from the fostering and think about it.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Oh now, that makes me think actually maybe i'll be better off with the putty with that in mind because he will most definitely lick and chew his way around it otherwise lol xx


Lol! I'd do anything for an easy life hun! If I can avoid stress for the cat and for me all the better.


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Am literally chuffed to pieces. Praying, actually begging that this is the tail end of the germs xx
> 
> This one is on foreman duties making sure I mop the floor correctly
> 
> enguin
> 
> View attachment 366924
> 
> 
> View attachment 366925


Great news!! Fred looking good too, soooooo pleased that things look to be turning around for you!  all that hard work definitely paying off! Well done you. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

My days :Arghh

The vet took this


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> My days :Arghh
> 
> The vet took this
> 
> View attachment 366934


That looks very sore! Ulcerated? What did the vet say hun?


----------



## Clairabella

He has antibiotics love and I have to take him back on Friday. If no better then he will have swabs xx

I told them about the parvo thing and she has taken history of all their symptoms and told me to ring mollys vet and have her tested xxx


----------



## Soozi

Fingers crossed it clears with the AB’s so basically she thinks it’s some sort of infection. Poor little man. ❤
I just don’t think Molly has parvo she looks like she’s coming on a treat but no harm
Doing the test for reassurance. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Fingers crossed it clears with the AB's so basically she thinks it's some sort of infection. Poor little man. ❤
> I just don't think Molly has parvo she looks like she's coming on a treat but no harm
> Doing the test for reassurance. xxx


Maybe not and really hope so love xx within two days of her being with me she was on antibiotics. IF it was there then I'm really lucky because it would've been caught almost straight away of her showing any symptoms of anything xx

The same thing happened to the kitten which left CP when I first of all started fostering. The one I read about on their Facebook page before it was removed. She was also caught straight away xx

The link Qotn sent read to me that you would know definitive symptoms so reading that i'd say definitely not. I just discussed it with the vet though to see what she thinks before I go ringing another vet (Mollys practice) and looking like a lunatic. She advised me to do it. From what I read anyway there's probs not much point in it because I would've thought she is past the incubation period so swabs could come back negative anyway. I read this last night actually coz I was gonna but my own test and then wondered if there was any point. Also given the fact I'm finally seeing light at the end of the tunnel I don't know if it's worth it now other than for the sake of me knowing xx

We are day 2 symptoms free  nothing yesterday day, nothing overnight and no symptoms today ❤ Finally!! Xx

Mollys diarrhoea is even better - she was wormed the day before she came to me so when her dire rear and vom started we put it down to that until I took her for her jabs and her temp was up xx

Things are definitely looking up


----------



## Clairabella

Ed has eaten again and the antibiotics in the cheese was a hit @SuboJvR - thank you for the tip xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Maybe not and really hope so love xx within two days of her being with me she was on antibiotics. IF it was there then I'm really lucky because it would've been caught almost straight away of her showing any symptoms of anything xx
> 
> The same thing happened to the kitten which left CP when I first of all started fostering. The one I read about on their Facebook page before it was removed. She was also caught straight away xx
> 
> The link Qotn sent read to me that you would know definitive symptoms so reading that i'd say definitely not. I just discussed it with the vet though to see what she thinks before I go ringing another vet (Mollys practice) and looking like a lunatic. She advised me to do it. From what I read anyway there's probs not much point in it because I would've thought she is past the incubation period so swabs could come back negative anyway. I read this last night actually coz I was gonna but my own test and then wondered if there was any point. Also given the fact I'm finally seeing light at the end of the tunnel I don't know if it's worth it now other than for the sake of me knowing xx
> 
> We are day 2 symptoms free  nothing yesterday day, nothing overnight and no symptoms today ❤ Finally!! Xx
> 
> Mollys diarrhoea is even better - she was wormed the day before she came to me so when her dire rear and vom started we put it down to that until I took her for her jabs and her temp was up xx
> 
> Things are definitely looking up


Poor little sweetheart ! At least he has antibiotics now, hopefully will clear up the infection quite quickly, don't think Molly has Parvo either, she's looking a lot more Healthy now, but for piece of mind may be worth doing, 2 days no symptoms!! Brilliant news , so nice to se Fred helping with the mopping up!!xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Ed has eaten again and the antibiotics in the cheese was a hit @SuboJvR - thank you for the tip xx


Brill! Few kitties can resist a bit of cheese lol.

(Yes yes I know it's bad for them, when Joey was proper off his food one day though it was literally the only thing I could interest him with! Hence the move to Lactofree like his daddy )


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Poor little sweetheart ! At least he has antibiotics now, hopefully will clear up the infection quite quickly, don't think Molly has Parvo either, she's looking a lot more Healthy now, but for piece of mind may be worth doing, 2 days no symptoms!! Brilliant news , so nice to se Fred helping with the mopping up!!xx


Thank you Xxx

He has such a twisty head when he's nosing what's going on lol xx

I think just a virus too xx maybe herpes strain of flu at its worst. The trouble is the symptoms with all sorts of viruses are similar so it could be anything couldn't it. Main thing is they are all getting better. The cause doesn't even feel relevant anymore now that they are on the mend. Thinking of it even going to have her swabbed, i don't know if it's necessary as we could keep going and going and going and still not find the cause xx

But at least I can breathe now lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

The most important thing here is they're all on the mend! With great improvements  what a relief and lovely to see, glad Ed has eaten again and you managed to get the pill down ok, not long now before you will see improvements with him too. X


----------



## Emmasian

Glad to hear you have turned a corner and things are looking up. Poor little darling with that horrid sore though. It does look like a coldsore. Let's hope the meds zap it so you can get some peace. Little Owlface is the cutest!


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Glad to hear you have turned a corner and things are looking up. Poor little darling with that horrid sore though. It does look like a coldsore. Let's hope the meds zap it so you can get some peace. Little Owlface is the cutest!


That's how they explained it to me Em too when I picked Ed up from hospital. It's their equivalent of a cold sore they said. Even though it didn't look the best, i wasn't worried until I saw this morning that it is looking weepy and moist where it was dry before so then I worried about a secondary infection setting in. Not good for my baby when he is still fighting the first thing xx

It's all good though, it's just a horrid looking sore. I can cope with that but the being unwell makes me neurotic lol xx


----------



## Soozi

That’s the worst thing! Seeing them distressed and not themselves. But the fact that he’s eating is brilliant! I’m sure the ABs will work hun. He’s just been run down and his immune system is protesting. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> That's the worst thing! Seeing them distressed and not themselves. But the fact that he's eating is brilliant! I'm sure the ABs will work hun. He's just been run down and his immune system is protesting. xxx


As much as it pains me to say this  it's more than very likely that you and everyone else is right love lol xx half the things I overthink - wait i'll be honest, I overthink everything actually lol and usually I find it easier to accept the worst as anything better than that is then a bonus and I'm prepared for lol xx

I'm such hard work, I know lol but on the other hand for me to see positive changes it's obviously a very good sign coz I'm the first to pick out the bad lol xx

Can't believe I survived the superbug  and dragged my babes thru it with me too  This was actually worse than the plague you know lol we've had very serious illness going on here lol xx


----------



## QOTN

Feline Herpesvirus is a respiratory disease so it cannot be that since they had none of the symptoms. That is fortunate because it lies dormant in the cats for life once they are infected. Any stress can cause the virus to be shed again.


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> Feline Herpesvirus is a respiratory disease so it cannot be that since they had none of the symptoms. That is fortunate because it lies dormant in the cats for life once they are infected. Any stress can cause the virus to be shed again.


You know that pump medication they gave me the other day @QOTN was that for the herpesvirus then? Did I understand it right? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

You rest now mammy's baby boy ❤

He has had such a good day  time to recharge your batteries little one. Mammy will lay here and watch you ❤

I love you more than life itself xxxxx


----------



## ChaosCat

So glad that you see improvement all around! What a time you had, it dragged on and on and on...
You are really strong!


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> So glad that you see improvement all around! What a time you had, it dragged on and on and on...
> You are really strong!


About two weeks nearly you have all put up with me and my woes lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> About two weeks nearly you have all put up with me and my woes lol xx


That's what we are here for!


----------



## Clairabella

Please feed me mother










Or i'll shout at you til you do lol


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Freddie. I have no words suitable to further describe your scrumptiousness!


----------



## Trixie1

Oh Freddie❤ How could you resist!!x


----------



## Clairabella

It’s because he looks like an owl face


----------



## Soozi

Freddie is just scrummy gorgeous! ❤❤❤


----------



## Soozi

I would rather hear that you overthink things than bury your head in the sand and hope it goes away! Too many people do that hun. xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> It's because he looks like an owl face


Yes!!!!! I see now! Looking at him closely he really does look like a baby owl!! Think I might just get me a baby owl too!x


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Gonna reply to you properly now hun but in my excitement I couldn't wait to tell you all that Ed has just finished his first meal since all this started xx


YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!

Things are on the way up now.

The good thing is - IF it's a virus and they have all now had it - IF ever it comes around again hopefully they will have built up enough immunity for it not to cause such severe symptoms.

The virus probably made Ed's immune system very weak and thus caused the cold sore.


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> Things are on the way up now.
> 
> The good thing is - IF it's a virus and they have all now had it - IF ever it comes around again hopefully they will have built up enough immunity for it not to cause such severe symptoms.
> 
> The virus probably made Ed's immune system very weak and thus caused the cold sore.


I've been tying myself up in knots with the IF's  only a small word but has caused me BIG problems lately lol xx

Well I've been in at the deep end early on in fostering now so next time it happens IM READY love :Hilarious l xx


----------



## Clairabella

Bonjoooo cat chatters ❤


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Bonjoooo cat chatters ❤
> 
> View attachment 366969
> 
> 
> View attachment 366971


LOOK AT THAT FACE


----------



## Soozi

She makes me feel all emotional! I just want to hold her and kiss her little nose. ❤


----------



## Trixie1

Just look at those gorgeous eyes! Molly is growing into a little beauty! X


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> She makes me feel all emotional! I just want to hold her and kiss her little nose. ❤


I think she has one of those faces which you can't help feeling sorry for love lol xx she has that effect on me too xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Just look at those gorgeous eyes! Molly is growing into a little beauty! X


Thank you and the most beautiful temperament too xx so glad she is gonna be staying close by  xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

You can really see in her legs how she’s filling out, her front legs look powerful in that first photo. If you think back to the first ones you posted she was so thin!


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> You can really see in her legs how she's filling out, her front legs look powerful in that first photo. If you think back to the first ones you posted she was so thin!


Oh my god, yep you are right! She doesn't feel so dainty now when I pick her up, she was all bones before so I can feel a bit of difference now compared to that but I hadn't noticed the difference in her legs in the pics. You are right though, there's definitely a difference between the two xx


----------



## Clairabella

My beautiful tom tat is :Vomit


----------



## ChaosCat

Now Tom again... hope he‘s better now. It does take awfully long to sort.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no  poor sicky boy. Hope it clears his system quickly, GWS Thomas.


----------



## Trixie1

Oh no!! Poor baby, hope he improves throughout the day. X


----------



## Soozi

Not Tom too! I hope he doesn’t get the full blown version! Make sure he drinks plenty! 
Molly looks much better she’s filling out well! Remember we don’t see her everyday so would notice the difference. 
Xxx


----------



## Summercat

Yikes, one up and one down. 
Wish the vet could say what it is.


----------



## ewelsh

Get well Tom tat xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Get well poor Tom.


----------



## Clairabella

Tom tat still vom :,-( 

But he is seeming like he still wants to eat :,-( don’t know what to do xx


----------



## Summercat

Do you have any broth you could give him? Maybe food but a smaller portion. I heard it is usually good for people who are vomiting to keep a little something in their stomach even just liquid. I try to do that when am vomiting several times a day with migraines.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Tom tat still vom :,-(
> 
> But he is seeming like he still wants to eat :,-( don't know what to do xx


Is he vomiting straight after eating hun? Is it partially digested or more liquid? If he's licking his lips a lot he will be feeling sick. Do you have any antisickness meds or antacids? I know you feel you spend more time at the Vets these days but I would give them a ring. Is it poss to keep Tom tat in another room for a bit? Are the others sharing litter trays? Poor little man. 
As summercat says you could try some chicken broth? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Is he vomiting straight after eating hun? Is it partially digested or more liquid? If he's licking his lips a lot he will be feeling sick. Do you have any antisickness meds or antacids? I know you feel you spend more time at the Vets these days but I would give them a ring. Is it poss to keep Tom tat in another room for a bit? Are the others sharing litter trays? Poor little man.
> As summercat says you could try some chicken broth? xxx


It was food overnight love but now it's like hardly anything, liquid stuff, bile xx

He is licking his lips all the time and wretching but still goes to his bowl coz he must be hungry now.

I gave him food breakfast time as he was looking for it but didn't eat it xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> It was food overnight love but now it's like hardly anything, liquid stuff, bile xx
> 
> He is licking his lips all the time and wretching but still goes to his bowl coz he must be hungry now.
> 
> I gave him food breakfast time as he was looking for it but didn't eat it xx


I think an anti sickness and antacid would help. So is it exactly the same symptoms as Ed? Should he have ABs too? It's a vicious circle. Arghhh!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I think an anti sickness and antacid would help. So is it exactly the same symptoms as Ed? Should he have ABs too? It's a vicious circle. Arghhh!


Good idea sooz. You are right xx

He is not so lethargic/low in energy as Ed yet xx

I have as story to this - I don't feed and dry food but when Ed was in hospital the vet said he wouldn't eat his wet and liked dry. No other than GO Kat. So when he came home I bought a few different bags of dry ranging from the most expensive to the GO Kat to put down - at the time it was just about getting him eating so it was fine seems as that is what the vet recommended. Long story short, he won't eat any dry for me. He is eating his expensive wet which they said he didn't like xx

So at first, I wondered if Thomas had eaten some dry as I have a sneaky suspicion from the past that dry makes Thomas tat :Vomit Then it dawned on me that actually I haven't put any dry down for the last two days, only for the foster. I think that was wishful thinking but as his symptoms have continued thru the day now too and chances are he has got what they have all had. Freddy also had a little vomiting which has started since all of this came about. That seems to be how it starts off, coupled with lethargy, sneezing, weepy eyes and Ed has the sore but he is the only one with that thank god! Xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Good idea sooz. You are right xx
> 
> He is not so lethargic/low in energy as Ed yet xx
> 
> I have as story to this - I don't feed and dry food but when Ed was in hospital the vet said he wouldn't eat his wet and liked dry. No other than GO Kat. So when he came home I bought a few different bags of dry ranging from the most expensive to the GO Kat to put down - at the time it was just about getting him eating so it was fine seems as that is what the vet recommended. Long story short, he won't eat any dry for me. He is eating his expensive wet which they said he didn't like xx
> 
> So at first, I wondered if Thomas had eaten some dry as I have a sneaky suspicion from the past that dry makes Thomas tat :Vomit Then it dawned on me that actually I haven't put any dry down for the last two days, only for the foster. I think that was wishful thinking but as his symptoms have continued thru the day now too and chances are he has got what they have all had. Freddy also had a little vomiting which has started since all of this came about. That seems to be how it starts off, coupled with lethargy, sneezing, weepy eyes and Ed has the sore but he is the only one with that thank god! Xx


Oh poor Tom was he the only one that wasn't I'll up until now? Does sound like he has what the others had but I would ask the vet to confirm before it gets any worse if you can., he may need antibiotics too. Are the others still improving? And how's Ed today, is he eating ok? This virus has really knocked them all for six but I do think its now done the rounds and once you sort Tom out, things will hopefully get better for all of you, God knows you deserve it!! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Selfie :Snaphappy



















Meerkat


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Oh poor Tom was he the only one that wasn't I'll up until now? Does sound like he has what the others had but I would ask the vet to confirm before it gets any worse if you can., he may need antibiotics too. Are the others still improving? And how's Ed today, is he eating ok? This virus has really knocked them all for six but I do think its now done the rounds and once you sort Tom out, things will hopefully get better for all of you, God knows you deserve it!! Xx


He had vomiting 2/3 nights ago love but it was two episodes in the middle of the night and then he was fine - until early hours of today! He has had a couple of episodes which has carried on through the day. I just gave him a small amount of Food which he ate and has so far kept down xx

All the others are doing well love thanks xx even Ed's sore looks much better today. He is on antibiotics for his sore every 12 hours xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Selfie :Snaphappy
> 
> View attachment 367041
> 
> 
> View attachment 367042
> 
> 
> Meerkat
> 
> View attachment 367043


She's so cute❤ I love her selfiex


----------



## Clairabella

I definitely think tail end of it too xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> She's so cute❤ I love her selfiex


She's so naughty lol she literally won't leave me alone. She has to be on you, over you, under you, inbetween you lol you name it, she will find a way to get close to humans! I was trying to take a pic and she was trying to reach for my hand for me to fuss her  She's such a doll ummy1 I bet when the amazon driver picked her up her didn't have to try hard as I she must have a human radar inbuilt and probably went straight to him for a fuss :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Do you have any broth you could give him? Maybe food but a smaller portion. I heard it is usually good for people who are vomiting to keep a little something in their stomach even just liquid. I try to do that when am vomiting several times a day with migraines.


Thanks SC, I've gone with ur suggestion and a little amount and see how he goes xx so far so good xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> He had vomiting 2/3 nights ago love but it was two episodes in the middle of the night and then he was fine - until early hours of today! He has had a couple of episodes which has carried on through the day. I just gave him a small amount of Food which he ate and has so far kept down xx
> 
> All the others are doing well love thanks xx even Ed's sore looks much better today. He is on antibiotics for his sore every 12 hours xx


This sounds promising fingers crossed that Tom will keep it down, good to hear the others are doing well and glad that Ed's sore is healing too, thank god for antibiotics!!xx
And little Molly looking good too


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> Get well Tom tat xxx





Gallifreyangirl said:


> Get well poor Tom.


Thank you ladies ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> This sounds promising fingers crossed that Tom will keep it down, good to hear the others are doing well and glad that Ed's sore is healing too, thank god for antibiotics!!xx
> And little Molly looking good too


Part of me thought 'oh god' this morning when tom tat was being sick but thank god im not so panicky now. I can cope with the sick. Just not everything else all thrown in for good measure and at the same time lol. Definitely more chilled now coz there 100% improvement in them all ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Tom tat not included obvs lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Tom tat not included obvs lol xx


He'll be ok soon too, I'm sure xx


----------



## Soozi

It will pass once the cycle is over! Bless them! ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

This one has caused me some trouble this time around but oh my days, how i still can't help being head over heels in love with this beautiful girl :Kiss



















She's just amazing ❤


----------



## Soozi

Isn’t she just! I think she’s going to be a tall cat! Lol! ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Isn't she just! I think she's going to be a tall cat! Lol! ❤


She's very leggy sooz isn't she lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> This one has caused me some trouble this time around but oh my days, how i still can't help being head over heels in love with this beautiful girl :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 367049
> 
> 
> View attachment 367048
> 
> 
> She's just amazing ❤


I do think that this little one has touched all our hearts!x


----------



## huckybuck

Poor Tom Tat 

It was inevitable lovely - hope he carries on eating and gets over it quickly - are the others a bit better?


----------



## lullabydream

Fingers crossed this horrid lurgy leaves you all alone soon!

I bet you feel like you should have your own personal parking spot at both vets now! Don't worry lots of us can empathise with that feeling .Just remember you are doing an amazing job!


----------



## Clairabella

lullabydream said:


> Fingers crossed this horrid lurgy leaves you all alone soon!
> 
> I bet you feel like you should have your own personal parking spot at both vets now! Don't worry lots of us can empathise with that feeling .Just remember you are doing an amazing job!


Thank you xx I even feel anxious about ringing them now as I can just imagine them all at the desk, rolling eyes lol xx

My mum reckons I will make it onto the xmas card list this year :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m sure they aren’t! They probably are just worried for you all after the past few days. They will know how tough I is to look after four poorly cats. Paws crossed for more improvements tomorrow, sleep well all of you.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm sure they aren't! They probably are just worried for you all after the past few days. They will know how tough I is to look after four poorly cats. Paws crossed for more improvements tomorrow, sleep well all of you.


Thank you Mrs F xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Hi sorry haven't posted for a couple of days, Teddy has a bug now and been trying to nurse him.

Glad to hear about the overall improvement, but sorry Tom is still being sick. I think @huckybuck had a point about the coldsore being due to being run down, as that's what they say in humans, and his poor little system must have been knocked for six.


----------



## Clairabella

Are wasp stings dibgerous cuz I’m pretty sure Freddy just had one xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Are wasp stings dibgerous cuz I'm pretty sure Freddy just had one xx


Where on his body was he stung? Poor Freddie! You need to try and get the sting out if poss hun and apply an ice pack!


----------



## SuboJvR

Soozi said:


> Where on his body was he stung? Poor Freddie! You need to try and get the sting out if poss hun and apply an ice pack!


Wasps don't leave stingers behind - if it was definitely a wasp, there's nothing to dig for! Bees can only sting once because they leave it behind.


----------



## Soozi

SuboJvR said:


> Wasps don't leave stingers behind - if it was definitely a wasp, there's nothing to dig for! Bees can only sting once because they leave it behind.


Yes I remember! You are right!  I think the only time you might need a vet is if the cat got stung on or in the mouth.


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> Wasps don't leave stingers behind - if it was definitely a wasp, there's nothing to dig for! Bees can only sting once because they leave it behind.


I'll double


Soozi said:


> Yes I remember! You are right!  I think the only time you might need a vet is if the cat got stung on or in the mouth.


Well he yelped loud and I thought he had got under my feet again. Then was hitting his face over and over with his paw. When I looked I could see a wasp on the floor which was wriggling around and now dead xx


----------



## Clairabella

Tom tat gonna need vets I think just waiting for them to call back xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Oh poor Tom.


----------



## ChaosCat

What have you done to be punished so? You really don’t deserve this. 
Bonny got stung on her cheek by a wasp last summer but was only bothered for a moment. 
Hope the vet can give Tom relief.


----------



## Soozi

Oh Lovi I’m sorry Tom tat isn’t a bit better! I would definitely take him. They need to get to the bottom of this horrible infection. If it is some sort of virus ABs will do nothing to help. 
Freddie should be fine hun unless his face really swells and it would just be a simple case of an antihistamine.


----------



## Clairabella

Still waiting for a call back. When I rang the nurse said they are in surgery at the moment so I won’t harass them just yet lol x


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Still waiting for a call back. When I rang the nurse said they are in surgery at the moment so I won't harass them just yet lol x


How often is he vomiting?


----------



## Emmasian

So sorry, keep us posted. I think Rafa swallowed a wasp he'd taken down the other day and I couldn't get to him in time, but he was fine xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> How often is he vomiting?


He isn't now love but he had about six episodes straight after one another within a space of roughly 15 mind. He was retching then having up this white saliva frothy sort of stuff xx


----------



## Soozi

That’s acid bile when his stomach is empty Lovi!


----------



## Clairabella

Vom again now


----------



## Clairabella

How can his stomach be empty when he has still been eating though? X


----------



## Soozi

He will initially bring up the food he’s had but if he’s digested it his stomach will be irritated so he just brings up bile. Have you got an appointment yet hun he must be dehydrated.


----------



## Soozi

Soozi said:


> He will initially bring up the food he's had but if he's digested it his stomach will be irritated so he just brings up bile. Have you got an appointment yet hun he must be dehydrated.


Have you looked at his gums and done the pinch test? (back of his neck)


----------



## Clairabella

I have spoken to the vet love. She wants me to keep him home and keep an eye on him. Her words were that it is this likely to be the virus we have in the house. He isn’t dehydrated as he has been eating his wet food but I’ve only been giving him small amounts but at different sitting rather than all his food down in one go. He has also been taking some water from the water fountain. It isn’t stopping him being sick and retching but he isn’t dehydrated either, he’s too alert for that and still up and about when he wants to xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I have spoken to the vet love. She wants me to keep him home and keep an eye on him. Her words were that it is this likely to be the virus we have in the house. He isn't dehydrated as he has been eating his wet food but I've only been giving him small amounts but at different sitting rather than all his food down in one go. He has also been taking some water from the water fountain. It isn't stopping him being sick and retching but he isn't dehydrated either, he's too alert for that and still up and about when he wants to xx


Ah well that sounds not too bad. I would still be inclined to ask for antacids. Awww Lovi I hope he soon starts to feel loads better. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Ah well that sounds not too bad. I would still be inclined to ask for antacids. Awww Lovi I hope he soon starts to feel loads better. xxx


Thanks love xx I just explained to her that my concern is more that it is going around so would there be any sort of a treatment like them all having antibiotics rather than just one/two of them because it seems like they are all ill. I was thinking more along lines of them all being treatment rather than this staggering of treatment but she said only if he is unwell will he warrant treatments for it like anti sickness otherwise it's best to let them see it out and sort itself out sort of thing xx


----------



## Emmasian

Did she not suggest an anti emetic injection, or antacids? I know when Freya has been vomiting and listless in the past, this has been done for her. I guess if it's a virus maybe they just want it to burn itself out. Poor you in the meantime.


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Thanks love xx I just explained to her that my concern is more that it is going around so would there be any sort of a treatment like them all having antibiotics rather than just one/two of them because it seems like they are all ill. I was thinking more along lines of them all being treatment rather than this staggering of treatment but she said only if he is unwell will he warrant treatments for it like anti sickness otherwise it's best to let them see it out and sort itself out sort of thing xx


Sorry he is still being sick. 
But glad he seems bright in himself.
If he is still unwell by 1st thing tomorrow I would def be asking for anti sickness etc - cats can go downhill so quickly. 
Hopefully he will have got it out of his system though by the morning x


----------



## Clairabella

What you said @Emmasian is basically what the vet said. She said as he's ok in himself they not gonna go for the anti emetic - she also said if viral like we think then better to let it run its course unless he's unwell in himself xx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Hi sorry haven't posted for a couple of days, Teddy has a bug now and been trying to nurse him.
> 
> Glad to hear about the overall improvement, but sorry Tom is still being sick. I think @huckybuck had a point about the coldsore being due to being run down, as that's what they say in humans, and his poor little system must have been knocked for six.


How's Teddy doing Em? Xx


----------



## Summercat

Hope tomorrow is better


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Hope tomorrow is better


Thanks Sc xx


----------



## Trixie1

[email protected], sorry to hear that Tom is still vomiting yes, I would see how he is in the morning , if no better sounds like another vet visit may be needed! At least he's using the water fountain, that's good!! Not all cats will!! and still eating small amounts of wet food. Fingers crossed he improves by tomorrow!! And poor Fred getting stung by a wasp!!! I would just keep an eye on him , no sting to remove!! Here's hoping that all will be sorted tomorrow! xx


----------



## lullabydream

I had something similar with my dog Maisie the other month.

She was vomiting a bit so and looked sorry for herself. Stan had his vaccinations that day early afternoon so spoke to the receptionists and explained so they squeezed her in for the last appointment of the day ish about 5:55.

Got home with Stan and she had perked up wanted her dinner seemed ok at 5:30 and had kept her dinner down so phoned the vets back. Explained she seemed fine so they said ah that's good no worries about cancelling etc seems sensible.

Hour or so later vomit vomit vomit..couldn't keep down water but wasn't dehydrated. Phoned out of hours. Explained but because she wasnt dehydrated after they asked to check gums and skin. She actually wasn't feeling too sorry for herself though. They were busy and could see her at 1:00 am which quite frankly travelling that distance for an antisickness injection and paying the fees even though she's insured just seemed ridiculous to me. I presumed she would sleep all night. Which she did...I didn't though. I checked on her constantly on and off all night. Had a lethargic Stan who was sick in the middle of the night due to his booster...but thought please don't let this be a start of him having a bug. I also have a stack of antisickness medications for myself in my medicine cupboard that to be honest if I knew what strength she could have for her weight I probably could have medicated her at home.

So I do get where your vets are coming from. Yeah in hindsight maybe with my Maisie if I kept the original appointment and she got the antisickness injection she would have been ok later. However the vets if they had seen her at that time unless I guess she had a temperature then they may just seen her as healthy. 

I am hoping he doesn't become dehydrated. At least he's eating little and often and drinking. It's just horrible when they are sick. None of us as humans like the experience so surely animals do not either.


----------



## Clairabella

lullabydream said:


> I had something similar with my dog Maisie the other month.
> 
> She was vomiting a bit so and looked sorry for herself. Stan had his vaccinations that day early afternoon so spoke to the receptionists and explained so they squeezed her in for the last appointment of the day ish about 5:55.
> 
> Got home with Stan and she had perked up wanted her dinner seemed ok at 5:30 and had kept her dinner down so phoned the vets back. Explained she seemed fine so they said ah that's good no worries about cancelling etc seems sensible.
> 
> Hour or so later vomit vomit vomit..couldn't keep down water but wasn't dehydrated. Phoned out of hours. Explained but because she wasnt dehydrated after they asked to check gums and skin. She actually wasn't feeling too sorry for herself though. They were busy and could see her at 1:00 am which quite frankly travelling that distance for an antisickness injection and paying the fees even though she's insured just seemed ridiculous to me. I presumed she would sleep all night. Which she did...I didn't though. I checked on her constantly on and off all night. Had a lethargic Stan who was sick in the middle of the night due to his booster...but thought please don't let this be a start of him having a bug. I also have a stack of antisickness medications for myself in my medicine cupboard that to be honest if I knew what strength she could have for her weight I probably could have medicated her at home.
> 
> So I do get where your vets are coming from. Yeah in hindsight maybe with my Maisie if I kept the original appointment and she got the antisickness injection she would have been ok later. However the vets if they had seen her at that time unless I guess she had a temperature then they may just seen her as healthy.
> 
> I am hoping he doesn't become dehydrated. At least he's eating little and often and drinking. It's just horrible when they are sick. None of us as humans like the experience so surely animals do not either.


You hit the nail on the head love. It has basically been sporadic episodes of vomiting with tom tat too, followed by episodes of being fine and then vomit again. So to them it probably seems reasonable to assume it's a little tummy upset but as I've gone thru this with the others I know this is how it starts before the cold/flu like symptoms kick in. I'm lucky in one way that she did acknowledge the possibility it could be related but also discussed the possibility it could just be a little under the weather and a bit sicky is what she said xx

I'll keep an eye and try again tomorrow if he goes downhill. It's horrible when they keep u guessing isn't it. Like one minute tom tat will eat l, then he leaves some or doesn't eat at all. So I have the inclination then that he is sickening for something but he's just keeping me guessing how far he is gonna take it lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Dare I say it but tom tat is no more vom since this afternoon!

And Freddy is without sting


----------



## Clairabella

I did however take a pic of the culprit to clarify if t'was wasp or bee:

This was it?


----------



## Summercat

Looks like a yellow jacket wasp or similar, I say wasp.


----------



## Soozi

Wasp! Buzz buzzzzzz!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

That's a wasp. I am glad to see Tom not vomiting this afternoon.


----------



## Soozi

Fingers crossed for Tom tat! Hope he keeps his food down tonight even if he has a little vom Tomorrow (god forbid) at least he’s got his nutrition. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Fingers crossed for Tom tat! Hope he keeps his food down tonight even if he has a little vom Tomorrow (god forbid) at least he's got his nutrition. xxx


Thanks sooz xxxx


----------



## Emmasian

Clairabella said:


> How's Teddy doing Em? Xx


Glad Tom has stopped throwing up, long may it last!

Thanks for asking about Ted. He's been on plain chicken and fish since Sat pm and just as thought was improving had more bad explosive diarrhea on Tuesday Eve. Spoke to vet who said keep going as I am for now. Monitor closely. Sorry - don't want to hijack your thread, may well end up posting my own if he carries on, to get benefit of forum advice xx


----------



## Summercat

@Emmasian and @Clairabella 
Hope things are getting back to normal for you both today.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ClairabElla you *do* know the difference between a wasp and a bee. I am impressed..

Hope things are moving up now with TT too, you have had to deal with so much recently it really isnt fair. But I do think things will settle for the good balance! And hopefully for a VERY long time! I think a reward is in order for you in whatever form you like. Chocolate, wine, massage. Big hug to you and cuddles to them all, and hope things are better today x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I concur @Whompingwillow - this has been a manic time and I think the human mummy and sister now need some TLC too after all the stress! C, I hope more than anything that things improve today.

Then my other hope is that Freddie and Molly roll in mud and need a You Know What :Hilarious


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Would Tom and ed rolling in mud not do it for you @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, I think it’s the whole tiny ball of kitten just bathed fluff that does it. It probably makes me a bit odd to be fair  although, if Thomas and Ed wanted to try it, I’m not averse to it as a concept


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, I think it's the whole tiny ball of kitten just bathed fluff that does it. It probably makes me a bit odd to be fair  although, if Thomas and Ed wanted to try it, I'm not averse to it as a concept


:Hilarious

Well this conversation has cheered me up this morning lol. I could try and roll both Freddie Krueger and Molly mole in mud if that's any good lol then b a t h them 

Definitely taking a break from fostering after this one. I'm not sure for how long yet as I haven't thought about it fully. I do know that I don't want to stop altogether but I need some time with my boys. I want to give them some time to recover and get over this and just have lots of cwtches as they have shared me with the fosters for a little while and now they need and deserve my full undivided attention. I also feel like I need some time for me. Im run down and not feeling well physically or mentally really as it has been so stressful this last two weeks. That in itself tells me I should take some time out for however long needed because I feel guilty that I cant give 100% to more fosters. I'm worn out really so the rest will do me good and I will see how things go and decide everything else as I'm going along xx


----------



## Summercat

That sounds a good plan @Clairabella, if you are being run ragged it is no good to anyone. A rest and time with your boys and daughter sounds a good prescription :Cat


----------



## Clairabella

This beautiful boy is my absolute life and soul ❤

He isn't himself so he's resting. Luckily still taking some food though 

The main man himself, my very precious Thomas tat ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> That sounds a good plan @Clairabella, if you are being run ragged it is no good to anyone. A rest and time with your boys and daughter sounds a good prescription :Cat


Thanks SC xxx it is literally creasing me to find it in myself to say the n o word next time but I have to close for a little while at least.

Honestly, I want to clean today and just feel like crying at the thought of it. I don't feel well enough at all but won't rest until I have done it xx it's so hard for me because even normal everyday things is much harder for me physically and it puts an added strain on my ticker lol (I know I'm laughing as I say ticker but it's serious really) then once it's done I have to recharge my battery and for healthy people that might be an hour kip but for me it's more like 4/5 because it is such a strain :,-(. I'm all but burnt out now but at least Molly mole will be leaving next week, early part of, hopefully) then I can concentrate on my lot ❤


----------



## Summercat

Yes, I was thinking that as well. The CP should be understanding.


----------



## Soozi

Awww hun! CP will understand! You have had more than your share! Kittens are much more work than adult cats. I couldn’t have coped with it all I know that! It’s not just a question of feeding them and giving them shelter and cuddles there’s just so much involved the vet visits alone would drain me. A break is just what you need lovi so make sure you get it!!!! 
I for one take my hat off to you you’re a bloody saint. It’s time to take care of your own babies and get them all well and yourself of course. 
Huge hugs! 
❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww hun! CP will understand! You have had more than your share! Kittens are much more work than adult cats. I couldn't have coped with it all I know that! It's not just a question of feeding them and giving them shelter and cuddles there's just so much involved the vet visits alone would drain me. A break is just what you need lovi so make sure you get it!!!!
> I for one take my hat off to you you're a bloody saint. It's time to take care of your own babies and get them all well and yourself of course.
> Huge hugs!
> ❤❤❤


Thank you so much ❤ Feeling sorry for myself today  only because I feel so yuck but the hardest part is over now love i think, fingers crossed  I don't think I could've done it without everyone's support from here. It has been a god send and really kept me going.

One things for sure though, It has been one hell of a bug or virus or infection or whatevs we are meant to call it :Hilarious. Took the stuffing out of us all but I think like HB said their immune system will be able to handle it better if there is a next time so we will be prepared once we have had our rest xx


----------



## Soozi

Viruses and infections spread like wildfire in an enclosed environment hun! They can’t control it in hospitals let alone us at home. It’s been a nightmare for all of you. 
Has Tom tat kept his food down so far? 
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Viruses and infections spread like wildfire in an enclosed environment hun! They can't control it in hospitals let alone us at home. It's been a nightmare for all of you.
> Has Tom tat kept his food down so far?
> xxx


He has love yep thank god! He was retching when I woke up although not sick. Touch wood, he has kept his food down up so far though xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

Look at it this way @Clairabella - you're not going to be saying "no", but "not just yet". As you say you need time to recover from all of this as do your boys


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Think its a good idea to have a break @Clairabella as you have done so much fostering. @Mrs Funkin have you managed to give your cat a bath yet


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha! @Gallifreyangirl - considering we've only just recently been allowed to stroke him down his shoulders and back, I might wait a bit before I try to bath him. Perhaps I'll try in 2057 

@Clairabella FWIW I think that's the right decision. This past fortnight has been very stressful for all of you and you need some R&R together. Plus you need to be feeling physically better too, you can't look after any four legged family if you aren't well. Please take care of yourself xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Yes, yes, yes- do take a time off to reload. If you break down from all this stress it’s no use to anybody. Think of yourself and Amy and the three furries first and when you all feel completely up to scratch again you can begin to consider fostering again.
Hope Tom is still doing better.


----------



## Trixie1

Great idea!! to take a well deserved break!! You deserve a medal for what you have been through these last few weeks You need to rest your body and mind, stress like you've had for so long is bad for both!! Take your time and as long as you need to get well @Clairabella . Your health, heart and family (both feline and human) must come first!! So glad that Tom's doing better today and so glad you now know the difference between a wasp and Bee!! So do I now!xxTake care of yourself. X


----------



## Soozi

We will still have to keep this thread going tho! Lol! xxx


----------



## Trixie1

@Soozi We will indeed it's one of my favourites!! And Claireabella one amazing strong woman who has done so much for our little furry friends, so grateful will be here to support whenever I can.x


----------



## Clairabella

Knowing me @Soozi i'll probably take a week and then want more coz I just can't help myself lol. Either that or CP ring and ask me to take kittens and I won't be able to say N O. Lol. I don't think it's gonna be a very long break coz I have loved it despite the upset when they leave lol. Just that the nice side of it has been overtaken by the bad this last two weeks so I just need a breather  but before me, I'd like my boys to be better ❤

I can do Owl Face updates lol also I rang Annie's mum today for microchip details so we could register her chip and she has kept her name the same xx she has said she is gonna send me pics too so I'm looking forward to posting those in the next few days ❤ I think she is a spoilt girl xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Knowing me @Soozi i'll probably take a week and then want more coz I just can't help myself lol. Either that or CP ring and ask me to take kittens and I won't be able to say N O. Lol. I don't think it's gonna be a very long break coz I have loved it despite the upset when they leave lol. Just that the nice side of it has been overtaken by the bad this last two weeks so I just need a breather  but before me, I'd like my boys to be better ❤

I can do Owl Face updates lol also I rang Annie's mum today for microchip details so we could register her chip and she has kept her name the same xx she has said she is gonna send me pics too so I'm looking forward to posting those in the next few days ❤ I think she is a spoilt girl xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> @Soozi We will indeed it's one of my favourites!! And Claireabella one amazing strong woman who has done so much for our little furry friends, so grateful will be here to support whenever I can.x


Thank you, you've really been amazing with supporting me xx You've all been so positive and encouraging too, it has really kept me going and it has been fab to share them all with you's xxx


----------



## Soozi

It’s great getting updates! Good or not so good we are here for you lovi!
Whether it’s a few days or a few weeks you need a little break. xxx
Can’t wait to see photos of Annie! ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> It's great getting updates! Good or not so good we are here for you lovi!
> Whether it's a few days or a few weeks you need a little break. xxx
> Can't wait to see photos of Annie! ❤


Honestly @Soozi - from the very beginning you have never been far behind. I really am so grateful, thank you from me and from us xx


----------



## Clairabella

Just a random owl having a wash lol


----------



## Clairabella

And me tom tat again ❤ Just because:


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

We all here for you anytime @Clairabella and I love your owl updates or Tom and ed.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> We all here for you anytime @Clairabella and I love your owl updates or Tom and ed.


Thank you love xx you have also been behind us every step of the way ❤ We are really very grateful xxx


----------



## Clairabella

My three amigos


----------



## Soozi

Awwww! ❤
How is everyone today hun? Tom tat stopped vomiting? 
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awwww! ❤
> How is everyone today hun? Tom tat stopped vomiting?
> xxx


Dare I say it love, but all symptom free today . No vom. No retching even and Ed's sore is much better. Molly and Fred are well too. Owl face has his 2nd jab this afternoon at 4. Molly will be booked in for her first jab and microchipping when I'm there too, which we are aiming for her to have Monday/Tuesday time and then 24 hours after that she can move in with her new family  xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Dare I say it love, but all symptom free today . No vom. No retching even and Ed's sore is much better. Molly and Fred are well too. Owl face has his 2nd jab this afternoon at 4. Molly will be booked in for her first jab and microchipping when I'm there too, which we are aiming for her to have Monday/Tuesday time and then 24 hours after that she can move in with her new family  xxx


Awww so pleased hun! Is your sis still having Molly moo? I think all will be well now.....about time eh?!


----------



## huckybuck

Phew - about time too - hope you have a peaceful weekend xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww so pleased hun! Is your sis still having Molly moo? I think all will be well now.....about time eh?!


Yip, she's still going to my sister, thank god ❤ They love her lots already  the children, my nieces, have spent a lot of time with her they can't wait for her to be theirs. She will be two doors away - our road is like a 'T' shape where I live on the end of the - and my sister is on the end of the I or easier to just say the middle lol but it's two doors opposite our house ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww, look at them! I'm so glad that they are on the mend, C, finally! Hope Freddie's pointy stick thing goes well  Paws crossed for a nice calm weekend, with no other vet visits xx


----------



## Soozi

Yay!!!!


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Phew - about time too - hope you have a peaceful weekend xx


Oh my days, hope so HB I really need it xx

Half expecting Fleddy to have a bad night with his jabs but I can cope with that  xx

Definitely looks like the virus has run its course though xx how the hell did I survive :Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s good news to hear for starting the weekend! So glad things are looking up at last!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Pleased to hear your trio and Molly are on the mend. Hope owl face appointment with jabs goes satisfactory.


----------



## Emmasian

I really hope that's it sorted now for you, you need a damn good break. It is exhausting dealing with them when they are unwell. For me it's like a combination of anxiety, feeling sorry for them, feeling like you don't know what you are doing, and that it will never end. Got myself in such a state over Teddy that I have post my own thread 

Everything crossed for some peace for you now xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Dare I say it love, but all symptom free today . No vom. No retching even and Ed's sore is much better. Molly and Fred are well too. Owl face has his 2nd jab this afternoon at 4. Molly will be booked in for her first jab and microchipping when I'm there too, which we are aiming for her to have Monday/Tuesday time and then 24 hours after that she can move in with her new family  xxx


I was going to say even with him so far away, Ed looks so much better! What a lovely happy kitty family


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> My three amigos
> 
> View attachment 367398


Just look at these three handsome sweethearts❤ All looking fabulous!! Ed's nose looks so much better, Fred as gorgeous as ever , such a cutie and the lovely Tom, no more vomiting!! Best news I've heard all day! Little Molly practically moving next door, just gets better and better and it's the weekend!! Really hope you have a relaxing and chilled time from now [email protected] and may it continue for a very loooooooog time!! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Just look at these three handsome sweethearts❤ All looking fabulous!! Ed's nose looks so much better, Fred as gorgeous as ever , such a cutie and the lovely Tom, no more vomiting!! Best news I've heard all day! Little Molly practically moving next door, just gets better and better and it's the weekend!! Really hope you have a relaxing and chilled time from now [email protected] and may it continue for a very loooooooog time!! Xx


Thank you love xxxxx

We are on the way back up xx


----------



## Clairabella

Is this a loaf @Mrs Funkin 










How beautiful is my boy and his nose so much better ❤


----------



## Trixie1

Your welcome! you certainly are!!! And so Great to hearxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Is this a loaf @Mrs Funkin
> 
> View attachment 367424
> 
> 
> How beautiful is my boy and his nose so much better ❤


Such good news claire. He really is a beauty! The relief must be huge xx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Such good news claire. He really is a beauty! The relief must be huge xx


Thank you M xxx feel like I can actually breathe now - it's been a long time coming getting to the finish line lol xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Thank you M xxx feel like I can actually breathe now - it's been a long time coming getting to the finish line lol xx


Life owes you wonders


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Life owes you wonders


You too love for having the patience of a saint with me ❤ You would make a really good counsellor lol but not one of those politician types lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Have you been to the Vets yet hun? Awww look at him gorgeous boy! ❤


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> You too love for having the patience of a saint with me ❤ You would make a really good counsellor lol but not one of those politician types lol xx


Can you imagne it? Can you imagine the things I would tell my patients.. I think on second thought you would change your mind


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Have you been to the Vets yet hun? Awww look at him gorgeous boy! ❤


I have love yes 

Owl face has had his second jab. He's sleeping xx

They checked his lump too and they said again keep an eye on it as we'll see what it is like when he comes in to neutered xx

He also has a fractured tail!! Xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I have love yes
> 
> Owl face has had his second jab. He's sleeping xx
> 
> They checked his lump too and they said again keep an eye on it as we'll see what it is like when he comes in to neutered xx
> 
> He also has a fractured tail!! Xx


How did he manage to fracture his tail? I think it heals on it's own doesn't it? Is the lump the same size? He might be a bit off colour until tomorrow after his jab. Glad that's all done and dusted. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> How did he manage to fracture his tail? I think it heals on it's own doesn't it? Is the lump the same size? He might be a bit off colour until tomorrow after his jab. Glad that's all done and dusted. xxx


I'm not sure love when he injured his tail, he came with it. His tail has always tilted to the side at the tip and I told myself I was just imagining it til I eventually had a check and you can feel the clear break in his tail.

I told the vet but it isn't causing any problems or pain xx I would've thought it's too much of a clear snap to heal by itself but he's fine and it has been there for god knows how long xx

She wasn't his usual vet so I said he was due a review of the lump at his second jab but hasn't been well so it means that only now we are getting around to his proper review. She said it could be from the microchip and scanned over his shoulder so the microchip reader alarmed as it does. I said to her 'i'm pretty sure I felt the microchip in the back of his neck when I brought him'. Then she checked him again and could feel the microchip where I said it was so she said the scanner must've just been picking his chip because it was the same area xx


----------



## Clairabella

Definitely think the lump is shrinking though @Soozi xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Definitely think the lump is shrinking though @Soozi xxx


My neighbours dog had a lump in the same area and it took a few weeks but it's nearly gone now hun! Hoping its the same for our freddie. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> My neighbours dog had a lump in the same area and it took a few weeks but it's nearly gone now hun! Hoping its the same for our freddie. xxx


Thanks love, i think it will coz it's a good sign that it's smaller already isnt it xx what caused the lump in ur friends dog @Soozi xx


----------



## Clairabella

This one is an absolute angel :Cat

The most chilled out and loving girl I've know. ❤










And loves playtime :Kiss with her Mamma


----------



## Summercat

She has definetly filled out @Clairabella  Looks maybe grown a little as well? When is your sister thinking to collect her - does she have other cats?

Nice how you live so close to each other


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> Is this a loaf @Mrs Funkin
> 
> View attachment 367424
> 
> 
> How beautiful is my boy and his nose so much better ❤


This pleases me so very very much! Not half as much as it pleases you, I'm sure. Gorgeous loafing


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thanks love, i think it will coz it's a good sign that it's smaller already isnt it xx what caused the lump in ur friends dog @Soozi xx


Don't know the cause sometimes it's just an ingrowing hair. But like your vet they didn't think it was anything sinister and advised to see if it goes down which it has.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> She has definetly filled out @Clairabella  Looks maybe grown a little as well? When is your sister thinking to collect her - does she have other cats?
> 
> Nice how you live so close to each other


My sister has Thomas's real sister SC ❤ But Molly moll will have her jab on Tuesday morning and microchipping, then 24 hours after she can be adopted xxx

She is gonna start scent swapping over the next few days Xx

It's mad but my sister, BiL and nieces live on my doorstep but I see very very little of her. I know where she is if I need her though and also works the other way around too  . Just she is nowhere near as ott with her Cat as I am with mine lol xx I see my nieces often though as they are back and fore all the time and vice versa with Amy xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> This one is an absolute angel :Cat
> 
> The most chilled out and loving girl I've know. ❤
> 
> View attachment 367429
> 
> 
> And loves playtime :Kiss with her Mamma
> 
> View attachment 367430


She looks brilliant! She's just a leggy girl! She's growing up fast. ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My mum had a cat once that was adopted after it's first owner broke it's tail with a hammer. It never caused her any issues with balance or anything. Poor Freddie and his little broken tail, hope he's not feeling too floopy after his jabs xx


----------



## Clairabella

I have these too ❤❤

I can't stop taking pics of them lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> I have these too ❤❤
> 
> I can't stop taking pics of them lol xx
> 
> View attachment 367433
> 
> 
> View attachment 367431


You would never know that they where all unwell!! they all look very healthy now!! Even little Molly has put on weight!! She's got a little tummy now and her painfully thin legs have filled out nicely. No sign of a scab on Ed's nose either!!


----------



## Clairabella

At least one of us is comfy 

Sleep tight tom tat ❤


----------



## Emmasian

So glad they are all looking so much better, especially his little nosey. Molly is amazing xx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> So glad they are all looking so much better, especially his little nosey. Molly is amazing xx


Thanks @Emmasian - hope Teddy is doing ok xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Tom’s nose is so much better! That’s really good to see. Molly is still all legs but not all toothpicker-legs. 
What a time you’ve been through. I’m so glad you all can relax now. What a job you did there!


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Tom's nose is so much better! That's really good to see. Molly is still all legs but not all toothpicker-legs.
> What a time you've been through. I'm so glad you all can relax now. What a job you did there!


:Hilarious :Hilarious

You are spot on  I'd say Moll's legs are more actual toothbrush thickness instead of toothpick now :Hilarious

We can actually breathe now  never want to go through anything like that again in a hurry xx


----------



## Clairabella

This little treasure is just a dream to have ❤ She is such a grateful girl. If you go in the foster room to feed her, she's all over you, purring her little head off and wanting to be fussed. It's like she is genuinely happy you are there  same with playtime, litter tray duties etc. Basically any time you are in there, she can't get enough of you, she's so loving ❤

Now things have settled down, we can fit in more regular playtimes again 

These are our pics from this morning's playdate :Happy

She's just warming up here:










Now she's up and about ❤



















Playing with the circle thing lol



















And the tunnel


----------



## huckybuck

Aww they all look so much better and happier - phew!!!!


----------



## Soozi

The description a dream is just so perfect for her! So pleased things have settled! But even happier that you can watch her grow! 
❤ xxx


----------



## Summercat

What a cutie I like her spots.


----------



## Charity

She's a little love, so pretty


----------



## Trixie1

I love her little face! Full of mischief and fun❤


----------



## Clairabella

Freddie just vom :Arghh is this jab or virus related? Xx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh no!! Think it may be jab related, at least I hope so!! not 100% sure. I would just keep an eye on him for now. X


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Oh no!! Think it may be jab related, at least I hope so!! not 100% sure. I would just keep an eye on him for now. X


Okey doke xx will see how we go  xx


----------



## Soozi

I agree with Trixie it could be the jab lovie! Keeping everything crossed he won’t vom again. Light food only with water added. Let us know later that he’s ok. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I agree with Trixie it could be the jab lovie! Keeping everything crossed he won't vom again. Light food only with water added. Let us know later that he's ok. xxx


Will do love xxx


----------



## Soozi

I’m out tonight but will stay logged in to check you are all Ok. Poor little Freddie! Liddy doesn’t take her jabs well.


----------



## Clairabella

He is still an owl face though coz I just checked 

Look :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I'm out tonight but will stay logged in to check you are all Ok. Poor little Freddie! Liddy doesn't take her jabs well.


Aww love her :,-( What is Liddy like after her jabs sooz? Xx

He's very quiet and meows terrible when we pick him up but I know it's just the jabs xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Aww love her :,-( What is Liddy like after her jabs sooz? Xx
> 
> He's very quiet and meows terrible when we pick him up but I know it's just the jabs xx


Liddy has not vomited but is very lethargic and slow for at least 24 hours+ she doesn't eat much either. 
You say he squeals when you pick him up? Have you tried just pressing his tummy while he is on the floor? Hmmm he might have a pain in his tummy. The jabs wouldnt give him pain hun.


----------



## Clairabella

This one also wants Saturday cwtches with his Mamma and dister ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Liddy has not vomited but is very lethargic and slow for at least 24 hours+ she doesn't eat much either.
> You say he squeals when you pick him up? Have you tried just pressing his tummy while he is on the floor? Hmmm he might have a pain in his tummy. The jabs wouldnt give him pain hun.


I put it down to his jab because it ties in with him having his injection xx it's that initial bit when u sort of scoop underneath them to pick them up. The vet told us one of the other times to watch out for it because of them feeling a little sore around the injection site so I have just put it down to that with Fred. It's an obvious discomfort with him though. You can hear it in the way he meows but it is only that initial part of picking him up, apart from that he will let us stroke him and touch his belly etc xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I put it down to his jab because it ties in with him having his injection xx it's that initial bit when u sort of scoop underneath them to pick them up. The vet told us one of the other times to watch out for it because of them feeling a little sore around the injection site so I have just put it down to that with Fred. It's an obvious discomfort with him though. You can hear it in the way he meows but it is only that initial part of picking him up, apart from that he will let us stroke him and touch his belly etc xx


Sounds fine hun! Phew! Liddy gets her jabs in the base of her tail.


----------



## Clairabella

This one wants to go the foster room


----------



## ChaosCat

Quick, tag @Mrs Funkin, or she'll be angry! A kitten loaf mustn't be kept from her.


----------



## Clairabella

I feel like I've let @Mrs Funkin down @ChaosCat - there wasn't enough room for me to get a head on view lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

A mini loaf! How cute!!x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Kitty loaf! *squeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Summercat

Freddy is a cutie:Cat


----------



## Soozi

Just got home! Seems nice and quiet here so I’ll pop off to bed now! Nite all! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Just got home! Seems nice and quiet here so I'll pop off to bed now! Nite all! xxx


Night night @Soozi ❤ Hope you had a nice night tonight when you went out love xx sleep well lovely lady. We shall catch you tomorrow xx


----------



## Soozi

Had a nice meal out with some old friends from UK thanks Hun! 
How is everyone today? I’m hoping Freddie hasn’t been sick again. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Had a nice meal out with some old friends from UK thanks Hun!
> How is everyone today? I'm hoping Freddie hasn't been sick again. xxx


Hi love,

Sounds lovely ❤ Hope you enjoyed xx

Fred hasn't been sick since yesterday, fingers crossed!

Am a little starting to worry about Tom tat though :-(. He has been sneezing all the time since the day before yesterday when he was vomiting. He has a runny nose. That in itself hasn't been worrying me. He is now off his off food and hasn't even attempted to get up to eat since breakfast this morning. I know it's all part and parcel of what has been passed between them. He also isn't purring now like Ed was and when he meows no sound comes out so I'm thinking it must be affecting his throat and upper airways. All still viral I know but j'adore my tom tat and it's creasing me knowing he is unwell and I don't know what I can do to help him xx


----------



## Summercat

I might ring an after hours vet and ask their recommendation.


----------



## Trixie1

Glad to hear that Fred's not been sick again! Sorry to hear that Toms's unwell Sounds to me that this virus thing is doing the last of its rounds. poor Tom hopefully his appetite will be better later on today, fingers crossed Xx


----------



## Clairabella

I have a question. If I had a cold or flu I’d take a paracetamol or inbuprofen to take the edge off the sore throat or whatever. I have some metacam here of Eds. Could I give some to Tom tat but obviously dose it according to his weight and not Ed’s coz it’s horrible not being able to do anything for him and he must be feeling yuck xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
I would ring the vet and ask them unless if @Ceiling Kitty is around and knows.


----------



## Clairabella

I’m expecting that the answer might be no because it is a medication prescribed for Ed but it would be the same medication they would likely give Tom tat if I took him to the vets but if I can give him some now then it will also spare him the stress of a vet visit for them to turn us away and say it’s just the virus and then send us home with the metacam anyway xx


----------



## Clairabella

I would never share any medication but it’s an anti inflammatory. I know what it is, how to administer it safely and it will save him a vet visit for them to send him home with the exact medication I have here anyway xx


----------



## Summercat

Agree, you are a nurse and as the same virus, if you dose for Tom, then I think it should be fine.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Agree, you are a nurse and as the same virus, if you dose for Tom, then I think it should be fine.


If he doesn't pick up and doesn't eat/drink then I will take him anyway so that he doesn't become dehydrated but In the meantime it might keep him comfortable and pain free. He is probably feeling rotten, as even we do when we have a virus so it might just take the edge off it for him xx

I'll have to try and get him to eat something first as I'm sure it can't be taken on an empty tummy xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I have a question. If I had a cold or flu I'd take a paracetamol or inbuprofen to take the edge off the sore throat or whatever. I have some metacam here of Eds. Could I give some to Tom tat but obviously dose it according to his weight and not Ed's coz it's horrible not being able to do anything for him and he must be feeling yuck xx


I'd give him some of the metacam hun! If his throat is sore that will stop him eating! How's his breathing? Poor Tom tat. If he's not showing any improvement by tomorrow I would call the vet again.


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> I have a question. If I had a cold or flu I'd take a paracetamol or inbuprofen to take the edge off the sore throat or whatever. I have some metacam here of Eds. Could I give some to Tom tat but obviously dose it according to his weight and not Ed's coz it's horrible not being able to do anything for him and he must be feeling yuck xx


I would wait and speak to the vet too, wouldn't want to give him something that's been prescribed for one of the others, just to be on the safe side. Can you call your vet and ask that same question, Only thing is they may want you to bring him in before they prescribed anything too!! Try not too worry to much, easer said then done I know and horrible for you to see Tom not well but he may well eat later which will make him and you feel a whole lot better!


----------



## Soozi

Metacam is general non steroid painkiller/antinflammatory it’s widely used so I really can’t see any harm. It would be like us taking an ibuprofen. But don’t give it if you are worried as Trixie says you might prefer to wait and speak to the Vet first. x


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I'd give him some of the metacam hun! If his throat is sore that will stop him eating! How's his breathing? Poor Tom tat. If he's not showing any improvement by tomorrow I would call the vet again.


Thanks Sooz xxx Thats exactly what I was thinking love. It could be his sore throat stopping him eat. I just tried yoghurt things which he loved but he turned his nose up at it. I wouldn't do anything to put him at risk and I know it isn't advised to use A medication for someone else but it's not different to us sharing a paracetamol if we were run down. He has had it before so I know he won't have any adverse affects from it and if it keeps him comfortable then it will be worth it I think xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Metacam is general non steroid painkiller/antinflammatory it's widely used so I really can't see any harm. It would be like us taking an ibuprofen. But don't give it if you are worried as Trixie says you might prefer to wait and speak to the Vet first. x


I'd prefer to give it if I'm honest. It seems a bit much to put him thru a vet visit for them to send us home and say it's the virus like, they said the same when I rang them in the week about his vomiting xx at the best they would see him and give us metacam which I already have here xx

I'll monitor him for dehydration and if he doesn't pick up then I will take him to be seen coz I can't treat dehydration at home but the discomfort I can help with at the moment xx


----------



## Soozi

It’s really up to you hun. I shouldn’t sway you one way or the other. If it was a drug for a specific illness I would say no but it is a general thing given to animals in pain. I know ceiling kitty is away this weekend but could try and get in touch if you would like. x


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> Metacam is general non steroid painkiller/antinflammatory it's widely used so I really can't see any harm. It would be like us taking an ibuprofen. But don't give it if you are worried as Trixie says you might prefer to wait and speak to the Vet first. x


If you manage to get him to eat something @Clairabella metacam may help reading soozi's description, I'm sure she would know more about this medication then me. Worth a try if it helps him X


----------



## Soozi

Why don’t you just ring the Vet and ask if it’s ok to give the Metacam? You shouldn’t have to take him in. xxx


----------



## Soozi

Trixie1 said:


> If you manage to get him to eat something @Clairabella metacam may help reading soozi's description, I'm sure she would know more about this medication then me. Worth a try if it helps him X


I shouldnt really be giving the advice hun I'm not qualified to do so. Even on a Sunday she should get a precise answer by phone. xxx all I know for sure is that Metacam is a painkiller.


----------



## Trixie1

@Clairabella worth making a quick call to the vet, you've got nothing to loose, worse scenario they may want to see him tomorrow just to check him Xx


----------



## Soozi

Agree but do ask if you can give him Metacam to tide him over.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Poor baby. I think I would give him the metcam in your shoes.


----------



## Soozi

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Poor baby. I think I would give him the metcam in your shoes.


That's my gut feeling too!


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you ladies, I’m keeping a close eye on him xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you ladies, I'm keeping a close eye on him xx


Has he stopped retching? Even that could have caused him to have a sore inflamed throat. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Has he stopped retching? Even that could have caused him to have a sore inflamed throat. xxx


He seems to have love yes xx just the sneezing, runny nose, no appetite and sleepy today xx he will get up to use the litter tray but sleeping inbetween xx


----------



## SbanR

Are you managing to get water into him; are you syringing it? You could put the metacam into some water and syringe it into his mouth?


----------



## Emmasian

That is one hell of a virus. Hope this is the last phase now. Pity he isn't eating as I have been getting extra fluid into Teddy by making every meal a sort of broth by adding the cooking water. He's been lapping up the cod and tuna water.

I would ring the vet re metacam. After all, they told me to try Lactulose off my own bat.


----------



## SuboJvR

He’s probably off his food because of the runny nose etc - it affects sense of smell which, as we know, is so crucial for kitties when it comes to appetite.

I’m sure you have tried already but just in case - try tempting him with the stinkiest stuff you can. Tuna + water, chicken broth, or my personal favourite, Lactofree cream cheese  Joey was barely moving the day after his first vaccination but I managed to get him to have a little of the cream cheese


----------



## Clairabella

I'm an hour away from home at the moment coz I have to pick my dad up off the coach from Heathrow xx

I'm gonna see how he is when I get back as he has pretty much been laying like this all afternoon now apart from litter trays. I'm hoping he will be hungry enough to eat something when I get back but if not then I think i'll Make the call to out of hours xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I'm an hour away from home at the moment coz I have to pick my dad up off the coach from Heathrow xx
> 
> I'm gonna see how he is when I get back as he has pretty much been laying like this all afternoon now apart from litter trays. I'm hoping he will be hungry enough to eat something when I get back but if not then I think i'll Make the call to out of hours xx
> 
> View attachment 367701


Poor little man. Exactly how much has he eaten today hun?


----------



## Trixie1

Poor sweetheart! I really hope he's hungry when you get home. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Poor little man. Exactly how much has he eaten today hun?


His breakfast which I can't remember the time xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Poor sweetheart! I really hope he's hungry when you get home. Xx


Thanks @Trixie1 - now I'm writing it all down, my heart is in my mouth :,-(


----------



## Clairabella

I’ve just called home to my sister to ask my niece to check on him xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I'm an hour away from home at the moment coz I have to pick my dad up off the coach from Heathrow xx
> 
> I'm gonna see how he is when I get back as he has pretty much been laying like this all afternoon now apart from litter trays. I'm hoping he will be hungry enough to eat something when I get back but if not then I think i'll Make the call to out of hours xx
> 
> View attachment 367701





Clairabella said:


> His breakfast which I can't remember the time xx


Dehydration is the biggest problem lovi! I hope he eats something soon. I think you need to call the vet just for some advice. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I’ll call when I get home I think love xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I think @Soozi right to call the vet when you get back. Poor little man hope he is better soon.


----------



## Clairabella

Just got home and gave him supper. He ate about 20g at a rough guess. Not more than that though xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Just got home and gave him supper. He ate about 20g at a rough guess. Not more than that though xx


I know this might sound mad but try feeding him from a spoon wherever he is lying.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I know this might sound mad but try feeding him from a spoon wherever he is lying.


I took his bowl to him and he ate some. He has cwtched back to the same position as he was in the pic so should I disturb him? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Freddy is babysitting him


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> I took his bowl to him and he ate some. He has cwtched back to the same position as he was in the pic so should I disturb him? Xx


Think it's worth a shot with a spoon! Sure you may be disturbing his sleep but he can get plenty more, being spoon fed is limited to your waking hours


----------



## Clairabella

This is Owl, looking after his big brother


----------



## Clairabella

I’ve just managed to syringe 4 lots of water into him. They are they syringes which are dosed for weight for the metacam - didn’t check the size. But he had 4 of them xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's good @Clairabella - bless Freddie for sitting with his big bruv. Have you got something he might fancy that you can hand feed him? Metacam might help him if his throat is sore? it's like us I'm sure, we don't want to swallow with a sore throat but he might eat something hand fed after some analgesia? Sending love, I'm feeling sad for you that there's still stuff ongoing, fingers and paws crossed for a perkier boy in the morning.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I took his bowl to him and he ate some. He has cwtched back to the same position as he was in the pic so should I disturb him? Xx


Just put the spoon close to his mouth and see if he will lick some off the spoon. I had to do this with my last girl and it worked on my neighbors cat when he was unwell and I was going in to to hand feed him during the day. Put something nice on top even a crushed treat on top might help. He really needs to eat lovi. you could try just warming the food slightly too xxx


----------



## Soozi

Im sad too this has gone on for longer than I’d like. He has to have food and drink so he doesn’t become weak. A B12 jab would possibly help. 
Bless little Freddie for being a good little bro. ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Im sad too this has gone on for longer than I'd like. He has to have food and drink so he doesn't become weak. A B12 jab would possibly help.
> Bless little Freddie for being a good little bro. ❤❤


I'll try the spoon feeding now love xx


----------



## Soozi

Remind me how long it is since he first became unwell.


----------



## Clairabella

He had one episode of vomiting when Ed was poorly. Then this week from Tuesday or Wednesday onwards he has gone downhill. Tuesday was the vomiting and wretching, then next day was retching and sneezing and runny nose. To be honest sooz I really don’t know for sure coz soon as I say they all are ok, one of them gets a symptom xx I can’t remember the day I rang the vet this week. If I go back on this thread it will be there xx


----------



## Clairabella

I know one thing, if this results in a vet visit for Thomas they can test for herpes and calicivirus and run more tests to try and get to the bottom of it. I need to know how I can stop this or reduce the chances of this ever happening again and we can’t do that until they find out what’s wrong. 

It won’t hurt to run tests now. Insurance will pay anyway. Then telling me they have tested for major strains of virus turned out to be felv and FIV when I questioned them. That’s only two. That’s not all major strains xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> He had one episode of vomiting when Ed was poorly. Then this week from Tuesday or Wednesday onwards he has gone downhill. Tuesday was the vomiting and wretching, then next day was retching and sneezing and runny nose. To be honest sooz I really don't know for sure coz soon as I say they all are ok, one of them gets a symptom xx I can't remember the day I rang the vet this week. If I go back on this thread it will be there xx


So it's about 6 days. Did he eat anything off the spoon? Try again before bedtime. How many mils does the syringe hold? Sorry I keep asking things. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> So it's about 6 days. Did he eat anything off the spoon? Try again before bedtime. How many mils does the syringe hold? Sorry I keep asking things. xxx


He had no more than 20g of an 80g tin when I first offered it to him love xx

The syringes I'm pretty sure are 5ml syringes - he had 4 of those,

Also just now had some dry. A fair amount too I think xx


----------



## Soozi

No disrespect to your vet but I feel they should be doing more by way of tests just sending you away saying some sort of virus doesn’t cut it. Cats go down very quickly and he needs sustainance to keep his strength up to fight whatever it is. Just not happy with their responses.


----------



## Soozi

If he will only eat dry then let him have it anything to get food down him. Try more water 20mls is not much.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> No disrespect to your vet but I feel they should be doing more by way of tests just sending you away saying some sort of virus doesn't cut it. Cats go down very quickly and he needs sustainance to keep his strength up to fight whatever it is. Just not happy with their responses.


I completely agree love. For all of them to go down with symptoms, you'd think they would do more to get to the bottom of it xx


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry your poor boy is feeling so ill. Could you blitz some of his food down to a watery puree. It'll be easier for him to lap it up that way, either off a spoon or off your finger. That's how I fed Jessie last year when she had her mystery illness


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I completely agree love. For all of them to go down with symptoms, you'd think they would do more to get to the bottom of it xx


You might just have to insist on more tests now.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> If he will only eat dry then let him have it anything to get food down him. Try more water 20mls is not much.


Ok love will try more water now xx

I don't give them any dry at all but they reckon Ed didn't like the food I give him when he was in hospital so they got him on dry. And cheap dry at that! At the time I didn't say anything, I bit my tongue and got him home. Thought main thing is he is eating. Only I then went and bought about half a dozen bags of dry ranging from expensive to cheap and he wouldn't eat any for me. So now I have some here which I have just tried with Thomas. Anything is worth a shot at the minute xx


----------



## Soozi

Agree hun dry is better than nothing.


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> I'm sorry your poor boy is feeling so ill. Could you blitz some of his food down to a watery puree. It'll be easier for him to lap it up that way, either off a spoon or off your finger. That's how I fed Jessie last year when she had her mystery illness


Thanks SB. They won't on the whole eat puréed/pate consistency. I'm happy that he has had some wet and dry now but next try i'll keep in mind what u said. Anything is worth a try xx


----------



## Clairabella

He has had some more water too xx 2 more syringes xx


----------



## Soozi

Lovi I think you need to get some rest yourself. If he will eat a bit more dry or wet off the spoon then that’s good. Try and syringe a bit more water before you go to bed. I’m worried about you too You’ve have had a horrendous time and you’re no good to your babies if you are unwell yourself. xxx


----------



## Soozi

I’ll check in tomorrow to see how Tom tat is. I hope he feels a bit better hun. 
Hugs! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Just checking on my boy xxx he is awake and alert ❤ He has eaten some dry and u have just syringed some water to him. Could only manage two syringes of water this time round but i think it’s keeping him going as he has got up and about now and this is the most he has moved since yesterday afternoon  he is still sneezing, runny nose and his purr and meow have disappeared but I know it’s all part and parcel of whatever it is they have xx 

I’m much happier seeing him now than I was before sleeping. If he continues like this I can manage him at home myself although I’m still seeing how we go as we go along and will take him to the vet tomorrow if needed. 

When I called the vet on Tuesday about his vomiting, she said it’s likely connected to the virus at home. She also said as he is fine in himself and eating and drinking they didn’t want to see him because the aim of their interventions would be to just keep him hydrated. So if he continues as he is, I can carry on syringing water to him to keep him hydrated and won’t have to bother them. I know from experience now that his symptoms are likely to be up and down like Ed’s symptoms were so i’ll try not to bombard the thread with my woes again unless I’m really concerned in which case I won’t be able to help myself lol xx

Gonna shut my eyes ladies and will catch up in the early morning to update you’s ❤


----------



## ChaosCat

Sorry to read that the virus is stil cropping up. 
If you manage to keep Thomas hydrated it will be fine, I suppose, as the vet doesn’t do any other, either. The dry foot will make him need a lot more water than normally, though. 
Hope you get some sleep yourself!


----------



## Trixie1

Hope you managed to get some sleep after the night you've had!! hope today is a lot better for You and Tom. Xx


----------



## Summercat

If they only tested for FELV and FIV, I agree, it seems minimal testing. If they still have samples from before, you can try asking if they can run them for other viruses. 
If not I might just bring him in and ask for specific tests to be run, as with all of them having gone down, I would want to know what exactly it was.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope your boy is brighter this morning and hope you got a little bit of sleep too, C.


----------



## QOTN

Summercat said:


> If they only tested for FELV and FIV, I agree, it seems minimal testing. If they still have samples from before, you can try asking if they can run them for other viruses.
> If not I might just bring him in and ask for specific tests to be run, as with all of them having gone down, I would want to know what exactly it was.


FIV and Felv are blood tests, usually done inhouse with only a drop of blood. The respiratory viruses are tested with throat swabs.


----------



## Summercat

@QOTN 
Ah ok, so that means they only took blood for those two tests and did not do throat swabs for anything else.

@Clairabella 
If still poorly today, I would bring him in and be a bit pushy if they are resisting other testing, as you had four down. I know insurance companies can be stingy with testing at times.


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you all for asking after us xx

He is much today than he was before bed. He started to pick up through the night. He had eaten about half a tin of gourmet delicacies this morning, so about 40g. I've also managed to syringe x4 lots of water into him. To be honest, he has never had so much water. Sometimes I'm lucky if he takes a few licks from the bowl but he wouldn't drink nowhere as much as what he is having by me syringing it to him so I'm happy that he is being kept hydrated  he is still having symptoms but I can try to manage them at home. Just the dehydration I wouldn't be able to but otherwise I'm trying to look at it as the same way as if we went to the gp for a virus. They wouldn't be able to do anything either it would also be home management so I'm gonna do my best to keep him comfortable at home xx

Other than to take him to the vet for swabs I would feel daft to take him as he is now because he doesn't worry me massively seeing him as he is now.

@QOTN - if I ask for swabs do the boys have to be symptomatic for that? Obviously Thomas is symptomatic now, Ed isn't and Freddy had vomiting last week but not had full blown symptoms yet xx would you think I need to have them all tested or just the symptomatic one? Also would swabs still reliable for Ed for example now that he isn't unwell xx


----------



## QOTN

You would only test a symptomatic cat for herpes, but, as you know, I do not think it is herpes. You have a better chance of detecting calici if they have symptoms but that virus is likely to still be present for at least a month after symptoms cease.

You only need to test one of the boys.


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> You would only test a symptomatic cat for herpes, but, as you know, I do not think it is herpes. You have a better chance of detecting calici if they have symptoms but that virus is likely to still be present for at least a month after symptoms cease.
> 
> You only need to test one of the boys.


Okey doke xx thank you @QOTN at least I know so I can try and work out my next move xx


----------



## Soozi

Morning! 
Well it sounds a bit more positive today. I agree with CC the more dry he eats the more water you have to give him. 40g of wet is a really good start. 
I think give him today and see how he goes. 
Fingers and paws crossed he is coming round a bit. xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

All sounding good Clairabella! 

Even when he was obviously really not feeling it last night, I have to say the fact you said he ate SOMETHING was such a good sign for me  well done Tom Tat xxx


----------



## Emmasian

So glad to hear he has eaten something at least, and you are doing so well with the water. Has he perked up in himself, or is he still lying about looking listless and miserable? Everything crossed he has turned a corner xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Glad to see Tom on the mend.


----------



## Clairabella

Sorry ladies only now updating I’ve been sparked out! . I remember waking and coming on here for about a second lol then fell back asleep xx

Tom tat is quiet again now and laying on the bed. Soon as I’m back from school run I’m gonna syringe him more water. He’s not looking for food again but gonna try again when I’m home xx he’s not well but he’s not very unwell and worrying me sick either coz I know it’s all part and parcel of the virus. Seeing how unwell Ed was too, I’m sure he’s gonna be feeling pretty rubbish so I’m tryinng not to panic and just let him ride it out xx


----------



## Clairabella

He has just eaten about 20g of wet, plus two cream things for cats which he licked off the spoon and 3 syringe of water xx


----------



## LJC675

Hey that's great news.


----------



## Clairabella

This is what he is doing at the moment 

I dont like them up on the worktop and drinking out of jugs lol but if it makes him drink then so be it lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Definitely better than dehydration!


----------



## Clairabella

LJC675 said:


> Hey that's great news.


Thanks @LJC675 xx he has water in the fountain, water in a bowl and that's how he decides he wants it lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Definitely better than dehydration!


My thoughts exactly Natascha  I guess that is now tom tat's jug though lol xx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> This is what he is doing at the moment
> 
> I dont like them up on the worktop and drinking out of jugs lol but if it makes him drink then so be it lol xx
> 
> View attachment 367792


Must have been having lessons from Lorelei, there's a perfectly good bowl of water on the floor, but if she finds my glass of water on the counter top (or a jug of milk for my pot of tea), she's straight in there! *sigh* Same water from the same tap, but somehow it's better when stolen from me. Good job we love 'em!


----------



## Clairabella

Jesthar said:


> Must have been having lessons from Lorelei, there's a perfectly good bowl of water on the floor, but if she finds my glass of water on the counter top (or a jug of milk for my pot of tea), she's straight in there! *sigh* Same water from the same tap, but somehow it's better when stolen from me. Good job we love 'em!


Lol. They are so funny with their fussy little ways lol xx

Got to laugh at him, when i syringed it to him, the look on his face, you'd think i'd squirted poison in lol but it's nice from the jug apparently  x


----------



## Summercat

He's such a pretty boy, glad he is perking up


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> He's such a pretty boy, glad he is perking up


Thanks SC. He's my two eyes ❤❤ A very precious mama's boy tat xx


----------



## Clairabella

Fleddy flintstone blending in with the new bedding


----------



## Summercat

Cute!:Cat


----------



## Clairabella

My bed mama. :Cat










My new king size cat bed


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> My bed mama. :Cat
> 
> View attachment 367805
> 
> 
> My new king size cat bed


That's really good news that Tom tat is drinking and eating a bit more love! I'm hoping the next 24 hours will show even more progress. There will be quite a lot of water in the wet food too so I really don't think dehydration will be an issue. 
Bless little Freddie he's just so adorable! ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> My bed mama. :Cat
> 
> View attachment 367805
> 
> 
> My new king size cat bed


Oh for the love of all things cat, how can he be so darn cute?!

Glad Thomas has found a jug to drink from...he'll get away with anything at the moment. It's good he's a bit brighter, hope your sleep did you good xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh for the love of all things cat, how can he be so darn cute?!
> 
> Glad Thomas has found a jug to drink from...he'll get away with anything at the moment. It's good he's a bit brighter, hope your sleep did you good xx


He's amazing isn't he ❤ He's such a clever boy too. When I took him for his second jab last week, he had a different vet see him and she also commented on how pretty he is. He's such a striking owl face lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> That's really good news that Tom tat is drinking and eating a bit more love! I'm hoping the next 24 hours will show even more progress. There will be quite a lot of water in the wet food too so I really don't think dehydration will be an issue.
> Bless little Freddie he's just so adorable! ❤❤❤❤


Thanks sooz. He's doing well love, thanks xx knowing what Ed was like, I think he must be feeling pretty rotten love him but I'm keeping a close eye on him. I think he is just gonna have ups and downs with his symptoms but he'll come alright in the end, like his baby brother did xx


----------



## Trixie1

So glad to hear that Tom is drinking on his own now and eating a little too!! May it continue!! Fred looking gorgeous as usual❤


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> This is what he is doing at the moment
> 
> I dont like them up on the worktop and drinking out of jugs lol but if it makes him drink then so be it lol xx
> 
> View attachment 367792


 Love this photo of Tom, up and about and drinking on his own!! If the jug does the trick, all well and goodXx


----------



## lullabydream

Just catching up yet again...

Poor Tom tat. Not that it's easier for dogs but soreness in throats, coughs or anything I give mine manuka honey. Which they love...and will no doubt be getting lots of with next doors dog coughing a lot and it's outside nearly 24/7. So no doubt kennel cough spreading to all dogs and cats.

I know it's was ok using metacam syringe but you can buy medicine syringes at pharmacists if anyone is in the same predicament...or you could. Been there worn the t shirt syringing water. It's harder than it looks so well well done @Clairabella

Can I just say your bedding is amazing! I absolutely love it. Even I would sneak that on our bed in a dog lovers home!

Hope next time I check in everyone will be 100%


----------



## Clairabella

There's only one place to be when you're not feeling well

Mamma bear's bed ❤


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> There's only one place to be when you're not feeling well
> 
> Mamma bear's bed ❤
> 
> View attachment 367828


Aww bless Tom tat! Best place for a recovery snooze! ❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Aww bless Tom tat! Best place for a recovery snooze! ❤xxx


Glad he's close love xx sometimes he takes himself off to find somewhere else to sleep but this reminds me of the old days lol when I brought him home and would lay awake in the night watching him and talking to him lol. How sad is that lol. Not afraid to admit it though  xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Glad he's close love xx sometimes he takes himself off to find somewhere else to sleep but this reminds me of the old days lol when I brought him home and would lay awake in the night watching him and talking to him lol. How sad is that lol. Not afraid to admit it though  xx


Awww! Bless! I'm so lucky Liddy has slept with me from day one! I love it! Even if I do wake up with a tail in my face! Lol! But as she's an only child she doesn't need to share. Lol!


----------



## huckybuck

Glad he's managing something to eat and drink - sorry I've only just caught up with this as have been away this weekend. 

Is he still sneezing and retching?

I know it all points to the virus but keep in mind the possibility it could be something else if he doesn't pick up.
Grass stuck - same symptoms. 

That can be nasty of it goes putrid and he would prob need ABs etc. 

Fingers crossed he's well on the mend tomorrow - how many days is it now approx?


----------



## Clairabella

HB!!!!! Hope you had a nice time when you went away xx 

It’ll be roughly a week tomorrow since his first symptom, the vomiting and then everything else followed from that. 

He’s still retching and sneezing. This retching thing he does, I’m fairly sure that it’s a cat cough or a sore throat. He doesn’t purr or meow now either. Just like what happened with Ed but it would make sense, going by what someone explained about the meow being their equivalent to a voice. Even now Ed’s meow and purr hasn’t gone back to normal but he’s well now so it’s just a matter of time for it to get better I think xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> My bed mama. :Cat
> 
> View attachment 367805
> 
> 
> My new king size cat bed


Joey loves the magic cats too! (Plus bonus SuboJvR foot)


----------



## Clairabella

Snap! @SuboJvR  I've been looking for cat bedding for ages, then found this beauty 

Your lovely bedding looks good on Joey lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Morning all! 
How’s Tom tat today hun? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Morning all!
> How's Tom tat today hun? xxx


Morning love xx he's pretty much the same . Definitely not worse love so I'm happy xx he has had some encore. Half a tin, which I think works out about 40g. Even though it isn't the full amount that he would usually eat, he is up and about and ok in himself so all in all love, I'd say he is doing well xxxx

Molly just had her first jab and microchipping so as of tomorrow she is ready for adoption xx


----------



## Soozi

Good Tom tat! 40g is not too bad will he eat a bit of dry? Better get his water jug ready! Lol! ❤
Awww Molly Moo! When will she be able to go to your sister? ❤


----------



## Clairabella

:Hilarious :Hilarious

He was like a little horse the way he shoved his head in his new jug yesterday  xx 

He’s so funny though. My tom tat does everything backwards lol. He isn’t the sharpest knife in the drawer love him lol but it just makes me love him all the more  

Molls will be ready from tomorrow love so I’m packing up her stuff tonight and tomorrow she’ll be moving in two doors-opposite lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> He was like a little horse the way he shoved his head in his new jug yesterday  xx
> 
> He's so funny though. My tom tat does everything backwards lol. He isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer love him lol but it just makes me love him all the more
> 
> Molls will be ready from tomorrow love so I'm packing up her stuff tonight and tomorrow she'll be moving in two doors-opposite lol xx


So happy for Molly! You will be able to watch her grow into a beautiful lady! ❤
Have CP been in touch? Have you told them you'd like a break or playing it by ear?


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> He was like a little horse the way he shoved his head in his new jug yesterday  xx
> 
> He's so funny though. My tom tat does everything backwards lol. He isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer love him lol but it just makes me love him all the more
> 
> Molls will be ready from tomorrow love so I'm packing up her stuff tonight and tomorrow she'll be moving in two doors-opposite lol xx


Yes, good he's had half a tin little and often sounds the way to go, he's sounds like a lovely character with his little ways, but bright enough to drink from a jug!! Oh!! Little Molly❤ Off into the big wide world soon!! Sooo glad she's just down the road and in good hands too hope your managing to get some rest and taking care of you tooXx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

That's good Molly going to your sisters. But are you telling CP that you need a break from fostering.


----------



## Clairabella

Quick question ladies. I have an inspection tomoro from CP. basically the new manager or something visiting the fosterers. Firstly I’ll be honest and say that with everything going on I haven’t got the head for it and secondly I don’t know if i think they should include me at this point with Thomas sneezing all over the place I’m afraid of them taking it with them on their clothes and the possible infection control risk with them visiting lots of homes tomoro xx 

Am I right to try and cancel it? What could i say? Or am I over thinking it and should just go with it Xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Quick question ladies. I have an inspection tomoro from CP. basically the new manager or something visiting the fosterers. Firstly I'll be honest and say that with everything going on I haven't got the head for it and secondly I don't know if i think they should include me at this point with Thomas sneezing all over the place I'm afraid of them taking it with them on their clothes and the possible infection control risk with them visiting lots of homes tomoro xx
> 
> Am I right to try and cancel it? What could i say? Or am I over thinking it and should just go with it Xx


If you don't feel up to it I think you should try and cancel hun! If not tell them that there is a virus in the house with one cat still a bit unwell so could they postpone it for another week or so. I would be honest about it Lovi. They probs just want to see the set up so I wouldn't worry. xxx


----------



## Summercat

I would worry about them picking up and carrying the virus accidently, so would cancel for tomorrow and reschedule.


----------



## Emmasian

I would definitely put them off for now. The way the virus has ripped through your guys it seems very contagious, and you wouldn't want them passing it on.

Glad Tom is a bit better. Think you are right to do little and often so he doesn't get overfaced with food. I have been poaching Teddy a whole day's worth of fish in the same water so it gets quite fishy, and he is virtually scrapping with Rafa to lap it up like a dog - another way of getting more fluid into them.


----------



## Trixie1

Yes, I agree with the others, cancel and reschedule, I’m sure they’ll be fine with that. X


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks xx I've just called and explained. My foster co ordinator is gonna speak to the manager and get her to call me back. She pointed out that it's actually Thursday the day of the inspection. I don't feel that it makes a difference of the day. I think it should still be postponed. I agree @Emmasian, it is obviously contagious so it could be carried out of here to another fosterer and I don't think it's worth the risk. I got the impression that they didn't really agree with my concerns, like I was perhaps worrying a bit too much but I have told them now so will just have to wait and see what the manager will say when she calls now xx


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> That's good Molly going to your sisters. But are you telling CP that you need a break from fostering.


I told them what the vet said about me not bringing fosters in to the house for a few months. CP said that recommendation seemed a bit extreme for an undiagnosed virus but would take it on board and they was gonna discuss it higher up. I then asked them last week if it had been discussed yet and I didn't really get an answer but they said after Molly goes for me to have a break to get my boys better. To which I agreed so I'm hoping that conversation isn't forgotten but even if they offered me a new intake then I am confident that I would say no as it is all too much to take in any more xx


----------



## Clairabella

My poor tom tat though. He has gone down a bit this afternoon xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> My poor tom tat though. He has gone down a bit this afternoon xx


Hun he should really be picking up a bit imo I think you need to call the vet and just update them on his current condition. I would. How much has he had to drink today love?


----------



## Trixie1

Oh @Clairabella, I'm wondering weather at this stage its worth taking him along to the vet to check all is ok, or perhaps give them a quick call. Is he still eating a little and drinking? At least you have a bit of a breather with the CP visit, don't feel pressured into anything if your not upto it, or worried about the risk.


----------



## Soozi

I can understand Claire’s reluctance to take Tom tat to the Vet as a question of urgency as it will really stress him out and might not be helpful at all but I think she needs to update them and get advice they might say bring him in.


----------



## Trixie1

I understand her reluctance too. She’s really worried about him! The odds are, they will say they will need to see him, they more often then not do. That may be stopping the initial call.


----------



## Clairabella

I’d take him in a heartbeat ladies if I thought they would do something but I know I’m gonna get the ‘it’s the virus’ response as they already said that when he was vomiting. Looking at it from their point of view, i think they are right and there’s only so much they can do for a virus, same applies to our GP if we had a virus. They said they would only need to intervene if he is getting dehydrated. I can still get food and water into him, just that I have to take him to his bowl as he doesn’t show any interest whatsoever. That isn’t normal for him, normally as soon as he sees me go to the kitchen he is behind me lapping around my legs. When he isn’t eating he just sleeps but I’m confident he isn’t dehydrated so I can’t see what the vet can do really xx


----------



## Summercat

When you have time, I would take one of the other boys in for a swab just to see what they have been carrying.


----------



## huckybuck

Did they give one of them ABs?

I think he should be picking up now too. 

Has he lost weight?


----------



## Clairabella

Definitely going to do that SC xx gonna get Mollys adoption done and room cleaned and then I’m gonna ring the vets and ask about swabs. I’ll also explain to them about tom tat too. Maybe they’ll say bring tom tat as he is the symptomatic one and they could use it as an opportunity to assess him at the same time. Other than that I feel like my hands are tied because with Ed they said viruses then I took Molly and they said it’s probably the virus and when I rang in the week about the vomiting they said it’s the virus. They didn’t even want me to take him in just said it’s the virus xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Did they give one of them ABs?


They have given two of them antibiotics love. Molly had two corses of Noriclov I think that's the name and Ed had them too but that's only when I took him back about the sore as it had got worse xx


----------



## Clairabella

I actually remember asking about antibiotics for tom when the vomiting started just because the others had antibiotics and I wondered if the same should apply but the vet said antibiotics are only good for bacteria and not viruses xx


----------



## Trixie1

If your confident he isn’t dehydrated that’s good to hear Claire, only you know your cat, if he’s eating something, that’s really good too. Only you have seen the different stages of this horrible virus that has knocked the stuffing out of you all. Hopefully he’s now reaching the last stage of the virus and can begin to improve. Fingers crossed Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks @Trixie1 - it's so frustrating because I know he really isn't well but I know there's nothing anyone can do to make him better :,-( you're right love? It has knocked the stuffing out of us, all of us actually, so I wish I knew what it was. Maybe if we did know a cause then there may be a more specific treatment like as @huckybuck said - a specific antibiotic - or something xx

In a way if he was dehydrated I know they would admit him and keep an eye on him but as he isn't that, as frustrating as what it is, I don't think there's much we can do :,-(


----------



## Soozi

If he has got a secondary infection then ABs would help him hun. If there is no infection ABs won’t help at all. xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Claire, we all so want Tom to get well and it’s terrible frustrating and worrying for you not to mention the stress level you’ve been under you are doing all the right things but it’s a slow process and frustrating at that. Virus’s do take a lot longer and as far as I’m aware I don’t think AB’s can help, it just needs to run its course (unfortunately) I do hope he starts to improve very soon. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Claire, we all so want Tom to get well and it's terrible frustrating and worrying for you not to mention the stress level you've been under you are doing all the right things but it's a slow process and frustrating at that. Virus's do take a lot longer and as far as I'm aware I don't think AB's can help, it just needs to run its course (unfortunately) I do hope he starts to improve very soon. Xx


Thank you so much xx honestly the support I've had from people here has really meant so much to me. It has been my strength honestly because I know there are so many people here looking out for us xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Thank you so much xx honestly the support I've had from people here has really meant so much to me. It has been my strength honestly because I know there are so many people here looking out for us xx


I'v said It before and I'll say it again! You do a wonderful job and I will always support people that care for animals, plus I think your amazing!! And have a Hugh heart!xx


----------



## huckybuck

I'm just a bit worried it seems to be taking its toll on tom tat - how long has it been now? 

Has he lost weight do you think? 

The ABs given to the others covered:

"Treatment of the following infections caused by beta-lactamase producing strains of bacteria sensitive to amoxicillin in combination with clavulanic acid: - Skin infections (including superficial and deep pyodermas) caused by susceptible Staphylococci. - Urinary tract infections caused by susceptible Staphylococci or Escherichia coli. - Respiratory infections caused by susceptible Staphylococci. - Enteritis caused by susceptible Escherichia coli"

I just wondered if they were suffering from respiratory infection or enteritis as the others seemed to respond to them.

Maybe give the vet a call in the morning if he's not picked up?


----------



## SuboJvR

Yeah I agree it could be worth a call. A “virus” is easy to assume but if two out of three cats who are now better had antibiotics it must be worth a try for Tom Tat too I think!

Something like E.Coli is contagious enough it could’ve spread and could affect different cats in different ways.


----------



## Soozi

I’m just keeping everything crossed. But 8 days with not a significant improvement is worrying me.


----------



## Clairabella

I think you are right ladies, it didn’t dawn on me like that, two out of three who have been ill have responded to antibiotics. It has confuddled me even more now though lol as that would assume it is a bacteria causing their symptoms xx i’m definitely going to ring the vets in the morning and put it to them that way. Hopefully then I can get some antibiotics for my tom tat and he will pick up xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> I think you are right ladies, it didn't dawn on me like that, two out of three who have been ill have responded to antibiotics. It has confuddled me even more now though lol as that would assume it is a bacteria causing their symptoms xx i'm definitely going to ring the vets in the morning and put it to them that way. Hopefully then I can get some antibiotics for my tom tat and he will pick up xx


Antibiotics can't hurt I'm sure  I know with people they usually like to be 100% sure it's a bacteria before dishing them out, but on balance of probability I think it's more likely they'll help than do nothing in this case!


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> I'm just keeping everything crossed. But 8 days with not a significant improvement is worrying me.


Yes, worrying me too but hopefully there will be an improvement tomorrow.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I think you are right ladies, it didn't dawn on me like that, two out of three who have been ill have responded to antibiotics. It has confuddled me even more now though lol as that would assume it is a bacteria causing their symptoms xx i'm definitely going to ring the vets in the morning and put it to them that way. Hopefully then I can get some antibiotics for my tom tat and he will pick up xx


Keeping everything crossed again for Tom tat. I hope you can speak to the vet and maybe get some additional meds to try. 
I'm off to bed early but will look in again in the morning to see how he is. 
Hugs sweetie for all of you! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sending love and hoping tomorrow will be a better day for Thomas (& hence for you, too, C). I’m so sorry this is still going on, I think you need to decline fostering for a little while, look after you, Amy and your furry boys for a bit and get to know each other as a family with the new littlest brother. Hope Molly Moo moving out tomorrow all goes smoothly too. Big loves xx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks ladies xx he has just eaten some cooked chicken and also lots of water ❤

Crashed out on the bottom of my bed now and literally snoring his head off like a little old man ❤ He is oblivious to the worry he has caused me and how very much I worship him ❤ Xxx 

All of my boys actually, it goes without saying xxx

Goodnight All xxx 

Thank you’s for your advice as always. Will hopefully have a nice update for you all in the morning :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Nighty night from tom tat ladies


----------



## ChaosCat

Tom will be better today, I hope! I’d want to know what exactly they suffered from, too. It is such a long time and still not finished.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Hoping Tom tat better today.


----------



## Summercat

Hopefully after today you can take it easy for a bit. Hoping the last patient soon recovers .


----------



## Soozi

Hoping Tom tat is feeling brighter hun.
Awww and gorgeous Molly moo goes to her new home today! Big day ahead! 
❤ xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Hoping Tom tat is feeling brighter hun.
> Awww and gorgeous Molly moo goes to her new home today! Big day ahead!
> ❤ xxx


Thank you @Soozi xx could just scream or cry or throw myself under a bus - Fred has started vomiting in the last hour and half. He won't eat breakfast. I'm syringing fluid into him but that is making him retch xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you @Soozi xx could just scream or cry or throw myself under a bus - Fred has started vomiting in the last hour and half. He won't eat breakfast. I'm syringing fluid into him but that is making him retch xx


Oh No! Hun you can't have this hun. If your Vet can't help you need to go to another! It looks like whatever this nasty bug is its going round again. Is Tom tat any better? There is something not right at all about this. They seem to be reinfecting each other! I'm not happy at all. I do wonder if it's calicivirus.


----------



## Clairabella

It’s never ending :,-(


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh No! Hun you can't have this hun. If your Vet can't help you need to go to another! It looks like whatever this nasty bug is its going round again. Is Tom tat any better? There is something not right at all about this. I'm not happy at all.


When Fred was taken to the vets in the beginning it was because of the lump and then I stepped on him. Even though it was all going on at the same time I think his problems was related to other things not the virus. It's been going on and on and on and on for so long I don't even know anymore but I can't do this again :,-(


----------



## Soozi

Think you have to bite the bullet and at least get Freddie to the Vet. You don’t want Ed coming down with it again love. How is Tom? Same? Or a bit better? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Think you have to bite the bullet and at least get Freddie to the Vet. You don't want Ed coming down with it again love. How is Tom? Same? Or a bit better? xxx


Tom is bright today love, he's up and about and eaten and drank well xx I'm expecting he might go a bit flat later but that's usually the afternoon time, I think it sort of takes it out of him by the end of the day but this morning he is good love thanks xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Tom is bright today love, he's up and about and eaten and drank well xx I'm expecting he might go a bit flat later but that's usually the afternoon time, I think it sort of takes it out of him by the end of the day but this morning he is good love thanks xx


Well that's a bit of good news hun! So it's only Fred that's sick? I honestly would get ABs and see if they help. You can't afford the other two getting it again.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Think you have to bite the bullet and at least get Freddie to the Vet. You don't want Ed coming down with it again love. How is Tom? Same? Or a bit better? xxx


Luckily Fred is registered with the Vets that Cat Protection use as they have an ongoing account. I intended on putting him with the boys vet but coz of the lump and the limp he ended up going straight to the CP vet as that is where he was registered anyway. Difference is between Fred and Tom is that Owl face isn't eating. He is also much more difficult to syringe water to so it's gonna be a vet job and hopefully a new vet might just do the trick and if he's there I'm gonna insist on the swans we've said and for them to test for all they can't test for xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Well that's a bit of good news hun! So it's only Fred that's sick? I honestly would get ABs and see if they help. You can't afford the other two getting it again.


Tom isn't 100% love but he's not unwell with it now either. I think the last of it for him perhaps xx his problem is he doesn't have much energy so he sleeps so much more than normal inbetween eating. He still isn't eating full amount either but he's eating and definitely stable and I can manage him xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Luckily Fred is registered with the Vets that Cat Protection use as they have an ongoing account. I intended on putting him with the boys vet but coz of the lump and the limp he ended up going straight to the CP vet as that is where he was registered anyway. Difference is between Fred and Tom is that Owl face isn't eating. He is also much more difficult to syringe water to so it's gonna be a vet job and hopefully a new vet might just do the trick and if he's there I'm gonna insist on the swans we've said and for them to test for all they can't test for xx


Do it today Lovi before it takes hold! Fred will be easier to take than Tom who sounds like he's coming round a bit anyway.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Do it today Lovi before it takes hold! Fred will be easier to take than Tom who sounds like he's coming round a bit anyway.


Thanks love, he has an appointment at 5.30. I'm gonna keep trying to give him fluid until then. It's not gonna work because he has just comes up his fluid so he isn't gonna tolerate that either by the looks.

I've just explained everything to them on the phone and said that when I bring him in, once the vet has seen him, I would like to run some tests on him to try and get to the bottom of what this is because it has gone thru the house. They seemed lovely and understanding on the phone so fingers crossed xx


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry about your latest casualty. I think more testing needs to be done to get to the bottom of this. Your poor boys seem to be reinfecting each other.
Poor you too. You must be exhausted emotionally, mentally n physically. I support the advice given by the others. You need a break from fostering to recharge your batteries and have a chance to give your babies your undivided attention. Don't let CP push you into accepting more fosters until you feel truly ready.
Sending lots of cwtchs and positive vibes xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thanks love, he has an appointment at 5.30. I'm gonna keep trying to give him fluid until then. It's not gonna work because he has just comes up his fluid so he isn't gonna tolerate that either by the looks.
> 
> I've just explained everything to them on the phone and said that when I bring him in, once the vet has seen him, I would like to run some tests on him to try and get to the bottom of what this is because it has gone thru the house. They seemed lovely and understanding on the phone so fingers crossed xx


That sounds much better they sound as if they might be more thorough! I'm glad they've got him in today because we all know it's not good if a cat can't tolerate fluids. I hope we can soon get to the bottom of this now. Everything crossed Lovi! xxx


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> I'm sorry about your latest casualty. I think more testing needs to be done to get to the bottom of this. Your poor boys seem to be reinfecting each other.
> Poor you too. You must be exhausted emotionally, mentally n physically. I support the advice given by the others. You need a break from fostering to recharge your batteries and have a chance to give your babies your undivided attention. Don't let CP push you into accepting more fosters until you feel truly ready.
> Sending lots of cwtchs and positive vibes xx


I agree hun no fosters until she's ready and this awful bug has gone.


----------



## QOTN

I think it cannot be calici. It is not like any calici I have ever heard of. If it were they would all be carriers at the moment so could not be catching it again.


----------



## Soozi

QOTN said:


> I think it cannot be calici. It is not like any calici I have ever heard of. If it were they would all be carriers at the moment so could not be catching it again.


Thanks Hun! I'm just baffled! I just hope the vet can find out what it is and hopefully treat it.


----------



## Clairabella

I don’t think they are catching it again xx when Fred was taken to the vets the same time as the others i think it was because of the lump I found and because I stood on his leg :,-(. It all happened the same time so they have all Had something going on but I can’t remeber Fred having symptoms yet. Unless I’m wrong coz the symptoms have been going on for so long with one or the other I don’t even know who’s had what anymore :,-(


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I don't think they are catching it again xx when Fred was taken to the vets the same time as the others i think it was because of the lump I found and because I stood on his leg :,-(. It all happened the same time so they have all Had something going on but I can't remeber Fred having symptoms yet. Unless I'm wrong coz the symptoms have been going on for so long with one or the other I don't even know who's had what anymore :,-(


If I remember Fred was sick once but then was ok after which was probably just coincidence.


----------



## QOTN

I have just checked your messages and Fred was retching on 27th August. You had 3 or 4 ill at that time. I do wonder if this is a bacterial infection. It could be that, as soon as their immune systems get on top of it, the bacterial load increases and they have symptoms again.


----------



## Clairabella

I hope in a way they admit him later xx I feel like it’s all to much. 

I don’t know what I’m doing that is so wrong I don’t stop cleaning but my house is immaculate anyway. I’m doing full litter tray cleans twice a day now as an extra precaution. That’s without the usual scooping out when they use it. Food bowls are washed after every feed. I wash my hands. It’s not even as if they have picked something up and all gone down at exactly the same time. The one is ill then they get better then the next one is ill xx


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> I have just checked your messages and Fred was retching on 27th August. You had 3 or 4 ill at that time. I do wonder if this is a bacterial infection. It could be that, as soon as their immune systems get on top of it, the bacterial load increases and they have symptoms again.


Yes Thomas was also the same, it starts off as a random episode of vomiting, like a once off, then more frequent vomiting (like what Fred has today) and then next symptoms will be the cold/flu like symptoms xx


----------



## Emmasian

Oh no, what a nightmare. I was so hoping Tom would have picked up and that would be it.

You must be driven ragged and demented. I remember all too well the confusion over a sick multi cat household and ended up keeping a chart daily with columns for time, cat, food offered, reaction and symptoms/actions. It kept me straight. I am doing one for Teddy now so I can track his progress. I would advise you to do something similar else you will do your head in xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> If I remember Fred was sick once but then was ok after which was probably just coincidence.


Yea yoy're Right we thought it might be the jab xx

The retching thing I described as retching too I'm not convinced it is retching but the only way I can describe it but it's like they have a sore throat or a cough they are trying to clear xx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Oh no, what a nightmare. I was so hoping Tom would have picked up and that would be it.
> 
> You must be driven ragged and demented. I remember all too well the confusion over a sick multi cat household and ended up keeping a chart daily with columns for time, cat, food offered, reaction and symptoms/actions. It kept me straight. I am doing one for Teddy now so I can track his progress. I would advise you to do something similar else you will do your head in xx


Thanks Emma, I will xx I don't know whether I'm coming or going they are all having the same symptoms at different times and I don't know who's had what anymore coz it's been weeks long we have been having symptoms xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Yea yoy're Right we thought it might be the jab xx
> 
> The retching thing I described as retching too I'm not convinced it is retching but the only way I can describe it but it's like they have a sore throat or a cough they are trying to clear xx


Retching to me means trying to vomit. So it sounds more like a cough?


----------



## Clairabella

My memory is rubbish at the best of times coz I’m always anxious, my mind is always going 100mph plus the medication I take, morphine painkillers. Then i stress myself that people won’t believe me coz I forget or something which makes me even more anxious lol. I’m also very inexperienced really and try my best to explain things as I see it, like I know for a fact I said Thomas was retching. I can now say 100% that was a sore throat and a cough but at the time I thought it was him trying to be sick xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Retching to me means trying to vomit. So it sounds more like a cough?


That's fair enough love and a valid point. Thomas definitely has a cough because I YouTubed it. But It wasnt like a continuous heaving it was like that dry retch when u think u might be sick but u don't be xx


----------



## Clairabella

I don’t blame u all if it sounds as if I’m talking crap cozy head is spun with it myself


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I don't blame u all if it sounds as if I'm talking crap cozy head is spun with it myself


You're not talking crap Lovi! It's hard when trying to explain symptoms.
Can you put the YouTube link on here? There's others that know more than us! Lol
Were CP ok with you cancelling today?


----------



## Clairabella

The YouTube video of a cat cough? X


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> The YouTube video of a cat cough? X


Yes! Lol is it a video you took or just a random one that matched Toms symptoms. Only if you have time! I'm sure you're run ragged love.


----------



## Clairabella

It was one that matched his symptoms love xx

It's like this:






But sometimes the noise which comes out when tom coughs can be a bit more obvious and he opens his mouth a little too as if he is gonna heave but he doesn't actually be sick that's why I described it as retching xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> It was one that matched his symptoms love xx
> 
> It's like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But sometimes the noise which comes out when tom coughs can be a bit more obvious and he opens his mouth a little too as if he is gonna heave but he doesn't actually be sick that's why I described it as retching xxx


Liddy does that when she has fur stuck it is like they are trying to bring something up but not actually vomit they bring their head forwards and make that coughing action It sounds rattely it's almost like when a human tries to bring up phlegm from their chest! sorry if that sounds gross. Liddy also swallows hard when she's done it.
Is Fred doing the same? Did he bring up brownish fluid?


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Liddy does that when she has fur stuck it is like they are trying to bring something up but not actually vomit they bring their head forwards and make that coughing action it's almost like when a human tries to bring up phlegm from their chest! sorry if that sounds gross. Liddy also swallows hard when she's done it.
> Is Fred doing the same?


That had crossed my mind with Thomas doin it love but sometimes the noise is so distinct u can tell it's a cough plus these cold/flu like symptoms then follow xx


----------



## Soozi

This is different and what I call retching/vomiting.


----------



## SuboJvR

You're nearly there, @Clairabella, hang in there. With Freddy now having symptoms that makes him 4/4, so I still suspect a (bacterial) infection that possibly came in with Molly. It was inevitable they would all get it. So it's nothing you've done or not done IMO, it's just doing its rounds, same as if humans get a tummy bug in the house you can bet everyone gets it.

Glad you are taking Freddy to the vet today. Ask about antibiotics as they helped Ed and Molly, and of course the swabs.

I know how incredibly draining it is and how awful and tired you must feel! When Joey was poorly poorly (at only 6/7 weeks old), the vets also gave him an anti-sickness injection along with antibiotics before they even knew what was going on which helped so so quickly - maybe ask about the anti-sickness for Freddy too? As in, Joey was pukey pukey, skin and bones, diarrhoea, not eating or drinking at 4pm when we had him at the vet and by the time he had got to the overnight facility around 8pm he had already had 2 little meals of milk and kept them down.


----------



## Soozi

I know exactly what you mean I think it’s that coughing that makes them vomit. I would just keep trying with water for now. I’m not sure anti sickness will help.


----------



## Clairabella

My vet just rang. Basically freddys vet has called my vet just now and asked for information on Edward and a bit of background. So they wanted my permission to share.

So I have just got everything off my chest and told them that we need to get to the bottom of what’s going on.

The vet said that they were only ever tested for FIV and Felv. I knew that from the last conversation I had with them so he has just confirmed it again.

What he said is that he is gonna tell them (as in Freddie’s vet) to go down the road of calicivirus or herpes testing. Ed only had routine bloods. So they could get bloods done he said. The swabs next and also I mentioned E. coli, he said he agrees and is going to relay it back to freddys vet about the swabs and the ecoli so they know where we are going next and also they said for me to tell them again this afternoon xx


----------



## Clairabella

I have explained that as it has now gone thru the house and knocked them all for six that further investigation is where we should be going. Not only for me to know but for any future fosters xx fingers crossed they actually take me serious now and not think I’m just a nagging newbie xx


----------



## QOTN

I think the first video is definitely a cough and not retching and the second is definitely vomiting or regurgitation but not retching. Retching is an attempt to be sick with nothing coming up and when my cats had herpes they did something similar but much less violent because they had sore throats. They could not be sick because they did not eat.

What does not make sense to me is that a respiratory virus would actually cause vomiting. If they are rejecting the contents of their stomachs that is nothing to do with the respiratory system.


----------



## Soozi

That’s good that all the Noted are being passed on to Freddie’s Vet Hun. I think he will have a better idea what to test him for when he actually sees him. xxx


----------



## Summercat

Glad progress is being made with testing, hope things improve soon.
Xx


----------



## Soozi

QOTN said:


> I think the first video is definitely a cough and not retching and the second is definitely vomiting or regurgitation but not retching. Retching is an attempt to be sick with nothing coming up and when my cats had herpes they did something similar but much less violent because they had sore throats. They could not be sick because they did not eat.
> 
> What does not make sense to me is that a respiratory virus would actually cause vomiting. If they are rejecting the contents of their stomachs that is nothing to do with the respiratory system.


Do you think that just the violent action of coughing could cause them to vomit but not tummy related.


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> I think the first video is definitely a cough and not retching and the second is definitely vomiting or regurgitation but not retching. Retching is an attempt to be sick with nothing coming up and when my cats had herpes they did something similar but much less violent because they had sore throats. They could not be sick because they did not eat.
> 
> What does not make sense to me is that a respiratory virus would actually cause vomiting. If they are rejecting the contents of their stomachs that is nothing to do with the respiratory system.


Thanks Ann that's why I described it as retching coz they did the sort of mouth action thing like they was gonna be sick but nothing came up.

I didn't know there was a second video on there I only meant to send one xx it would've been the first one about 50 seconds long xx

Thanks for all your advice @QOTN . None of this makes sense to me :,-( all I can do is say what I have been experiencing and seen. It has been a common symptom in all of them, it's usually the onset of the virus xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> That's good that all the Noted are being passed on to Freddie's Vet Hun. I think he will have a better idea what to test him for when he actually sees him. xxx


I think it's safe to say Freddie is gonna be admitted xx hes not well xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I think it's safe to say Freddie is gonna be admitted xx hes not well xx


It might be best sweetheart he will recover much quicker that way! I know it's hard hun but for all your sakes it's best. Let's see how it goes later. Sending hugs! xxx


----------



## Summercat

Poor little guy


----------



## Clairabella

How long do swab results for calicivirus and herpes take please? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

How long do swab results for calicivirus and herpes take please? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

@QOTN


----------



## QOTN

Depends where they are sent. Some practices send all their tests to a laboratory like Finn which then deals with them. That would probably take longer than if they are sent straight to Glasgow. My information is very old but I think you have to get them there at the beginning of the week because they do not test at the weekend. They have to be in VTM (Viral Transport Medium) to give them the best chance of surviving the postal system.


----------



## Clairabella

Okey doke x thank you xx


----------



## QOTN

I have just looked up the tests. See link to Glasgow.

https://www.gla.ac.uk/media/media_196329_en.pdf


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So sorry to hear about Fred I am hoping these tests will get tot the bottom of this.


----------



## ChaosCat

How very awful that you get hit into the face every time you start to see some light. I hope the swabs will clear things up!
All the best wishes for poor Freddy boy and a big hug for you.


----------



## Clairabella

Freddy has now eaten a full tin of encore xx


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s good news at least!


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Freddy has now eaten a full tin of encore xx


Thats great news! Has he really perked up then? you sounded very worried this morning. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Up until half hour ago love he was still spewing xx i wouldn’t have said perked up really but he has eaten xx

I called the vets and told them they said to keep an eye on him for the next hour and see if he keeps it down then if he does then great or if not then I still have my appointment xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Up until half hour ago love he was still spewing xx i wouldn't have said perked up really but he has eaten xx
> 
> I called the vets and told them they said to keep an eye on him for the next hour and see if he keeps it down then if he does then great or if not then I still have my appointment xx


I really think you should take him anyway love he's too young to take risks especially if he goes down again like Tom tat did. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I would’ve put em all through the vets love if I could’ve. Just they tell me it’s a virus and not to bring them to be seen so my hands are tied :,-(


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I would've put em all through the vets love if I could've. Just they tell me it's a virus and not to bring them to be seen so my hands are tied :,-(


I know Lovi! You could spend everyday at the Vets! Lol!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I know Lovi! You could spend everyday at the Vets! Lol!


My mother said about me being on their xmas card list this year lol I think I can actually go better than that and I would've paid for their actual Xmas do in the amount of times I've appointments lately love lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

He’s now playing :Arghh Bugging the living daylights out of me lol I wish he was still unwell so we could get somewhere lol now I just look like a div lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Jesus, Mary and Joseph what’s an absolute shower of shite. 

So I rang the vets back and now they don’t want to see Freddy because they said for a virus they would only provide supportive treatment, so for example, if he was dehydrated they would treat. Otherwise it has to run its course. As he has eaten she doesn’t want to see him now.

So I said ‘isnt it worth testing him now as this virus is obviously contagious and it has knocked em all for six and has gone thru the whole house. She said I won’t test him at this point as he is only vomiting and not having flu like symptoms. I said granted that but i know based on what I have seen with the others before him that in the next few days the flu like symptoms will start. She said even then they wouldn’t intervene unless it’s supportuve treatment like for dehydration. 

Also the vet said if I am insistent on having him tested for the viruses then the swab is roughly 200 pounds and takes around a week to come back! 

So basically nothing. Still none the wiser and have to sit and go thru this all again


----------



## Summercat

Will insurance cover it, either the boys or Freddy's if he is on different? What about CP, as it likely came from Molly, do they have cover for the center as a whole?


----------



## Clairabella

All the boys have insurance love but I said wouldn’t it make sense to test Freddy coz he is now the symptomatic one. The others have all had their turn, Thomas is near the end I think. 

I think what she is saying is that it wouldn’t be deemed as relevant to freddys treatment sort of thing as he is only having vomiting symptoms - like if he was having flu like symptoms then they could justify testing for it but otherwise it’s down to me being insistent rather than necessity. I wouldn’t feel comfortable pursuing insurance if that’s what she means as they could argue it wasn’t necessary perhaps? That’s how I understood it from the vet anyway x


----------



## Clairabella

I could actually stand on top of a mountain and scream :,-( 

If a virus takes down the whole house it’s only reasonable and sensible to want to know the cause of it. Why is it so hard to get someone to think like that and help me get to the bottom of this. 

But no, nothing. Yet again. Another week here moaning about the same symptoms I’ve moaned about for the last however many weeks. Another week or so of worry and wondering. Sick of going through this and sick of hearing myself whine constantly on and on about them being ill xx just wish someone would help us xx


----------



## Summercat

What I know about insurance in the US is they often cut corners to save money. May or may not be the case here but now there have been four ill cats and none tested except for FELV and FIV with this outbreak. 
Not your fault but I am surprised they did not delve further.
What I was wondering, if one insurance was balking maybe another would pay.
But it seems not from what you are saying.


----------



## Summercat

I feel your annoyance and feel the same myself for you.

Biggles vet actually works in a lab, I wish you could send swabs here, much less expensive for testing.


----------



## Soozi

Lovi you’re going to have to wait it out and just keep monitoring him. It’s not worth dragging him to the vet when he is asymptomatic. I just pray it won’t take hold like it did with Tom! Keeping everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## Soozi

I’m off out will be back by 9 so will look in then. You rant away hun! I would be too! Lol! 
Laters! 
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I'm off out will be back by 9 so will look in then. You rant away hun! I would be too! Lol!
> Laters!
> xxx


Have a good un love xxxx catch you later xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> I feel your annoyance and feel the same myself for you.
> 
> Biggles vet actually works in a lab, I wish you could send swabs here, much less expensive for testing.


So do they test in-house then SC? Xx


----------



## huckybuck

It’s so very frustrating hun xx

I think all you can do is treat now ASAP if they go down hill again. 

I would have tried to give them all ABs (maybe not necessary if virus but on the off chance it’s bacterisl as the others did seem to recover quickly). Also a B12 inj and app stimulant. Usually these perk them up enough to keep them fighting it. 

It’s really not you - how you clean or anything. It’s inevitable they all get it. Once it’s in the system that’s it and they can reinfect themselves through self cleaning. 

Big deep breaths. We are all behind you. Lots of love and here’s hoping its onwards and upwards now xx


----------



## Clairabella

In other news Molls has gone


----------



## Clairabella

And this is her before and after lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

And here she is in her new home ❤


----------



## SuboJvR

Sooo cute!!!

Oh if you ever needed a reason for all of this to happen, to have to go through all this stress, there she is. I know it’s brought a world of anxiety, stress and turmoil for you and the boys but there’s gorgeous little Molly who was basically saved and rehabilitated BY YOU. Never second guess the good you do for your boys, you’ve fallen foul of bad luck here for sure but just look how Molly has come along


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> Sooo cute!!!
> 
> Oh if you ever needed a reason for all of this to happen, to have to go through all this stress, there she is. I know it's brought a world of anxiety, stress and turmoil for you and the boys but there's gorgeous little Molly who was basically saved and rehabilitated BY YOU. Never second guess the good you do for your boys, you've fallen foul of bad luck here for sure but just look how Molly has come along


Thank you xxx

She has come hell of a long way love her xx my sister said she is so confident. Funny coz she wasn't overly confident here but I think all the extra space has brought out a new found confidence in her lol so happy for her and pleased she isn't stuck in the foster room anymore xx


----------



## Trixie1

No!! Not little Fred now, poor sweetheart reading the previous posts sounds like Fred hasn’t had it and sound like he’s the last to get it now!! This is one stubborn virus or whatever it is!!? Hang on in there he has to be the last surely, can they re-infect each other, be very surprised!! Must come to an end after Fred, something very wrong if it doesn’t. Talk about banging your head against a brick wall with the vet!! So sorry that this is going on and on!! Good that Tom is a bit better I’m really hoping that this illness will stop after Fred. Lovely photo’s of little Molly❤Look at the difference in the before and after. You’ve really done a great job with her Claire, proof is in the pudding. The others will be fine too.Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> No!! Not little Fred now, poor sweetheart reading the previous posts sounds like Fred hasn't had it and sound like he's the last to get it now!! This is one stubborn virus or whatever it is!!? Hang on in there he has to be the last surely, can they re-infect each other, be very surprised!! Must come to an end after Fred, something very wrong if it doesn't. Talk about banging your head against a brick wall with the vet!! So sorry that this is going on and on!! Good that Tom is a bit better I'm really hoping that this illness will stop after Fred. Lovely photo's of little Molly❤Look at the difference in the before and after. You've really done a great job with her Claire, proof is in the pudding. The others will be fine too.Xx


@Trixie1 - you're message was just what I needed love thank you xx

Every question I've had in my head today, you've just gone and answered them all without even realising you've done it lol. Thank you xx

I don't think they'll reinfect each other love either. This will be the last now I'm sure of it xx

I even know I can manage it myself like I have with tom tat - the difference with Fred and Ed was that they didn't eat so I couldn't do anything, hence why Ed ended up in hospital. At least I know the symptoms now and know what to expect. Just been so frustrating not getting any answers other than the standard 'it's a virus' answer xx

We are on the home run now though I think xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Yes, she had her lab run the tests I asked for for Biggs. Really easy and less expensive to get testing for humans as well here.


----------



## Trixie1

I’m glad it’s made you feel a bit better Claire it’s time your luck changed and things got a whole lot
easier You deserve a breakthrough now!! I feel your on the home run tooXx


----------



## Clairabella

That’s the foster room all emptied out and disinfected a whole bottle of disinfectant later 

I now have what resembles a third bedroom once again


----------



## Clairabella

Molly Mole tonight xxx


----------



## Summercat

Good ending for Molly.:Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Molly Mole tonight xxx
> 
> View attachment 368119
> 
> 
> View attachment 368120


Well that is one little one who seems to be quite at home lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Awww she’s settled bless her! Have a wonderful life Molly moo! 
God you did so well for that girl Claire! She’s beautiful. ❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww she's settled bless her! Have a wonderful life Molly moo!
> God you did so well for that girl Claire! She's beautiful. ❤xxx


Thanks love xx

My sister said she's the boss lol xx

Freddy hasn't been anymore sick and has eaten his supper too  xx


----------



## Soozi

How’s Freddy now hun?
Oh it’s ok just seen your post above! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> How's Freddy now hun?
> Oh it's ok just seen your post above! xxx


He's good love ❤ Dare I say it! Lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> He's good love ❤ Dare I say it! Lol xx


Yay!!!


----------



## Clairabella

And I can now leave the door open in the foster room! It’s lovely lol xx


----------



## SbanR

Gorgeous Molly pudding. Just look at her rounded belly and limbs


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Gorgeous Molly pudding. Just look at her rounded belly and limbs


I didn't see it when she was here SB and she wasn't a big eater either lol but seeing her in the pics she's a little porker lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I didn't see it when she was here SB and she wasn't a big eater either lol but seeing her in the pics she's a little porker lol xx


She's now a perfect, healthy little kitten! When you think how she arrived her eyes looked too big for her head and she had legs like matchsticks. You should be very proud of yourself hun! xxx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> I didn't see it when she was here SB and she wasn't a big eater either lol but seeing her in the pics she's a little porker lol xx


She was very lucky to have had you care for her


----------



## Clairabella

She was a pleasure to have - without her yucky germs that is lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

She did very literally look as I described her sooz lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

So glad Molly arrived in her new home happily. It must have helped a lot that she new the family already and was familiar with the smells.
And very, very glad that Freddy is better. It surely must go upwards now!


----------



## Summercat

Hope the @Clairabella household has a good day


----------



## Trixie1

Fingers crossed that all are well today. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Come on now you boys, don't be giving your mum any trouble today  hope they are all bright and perky today and the upward trend continues.

Well done @Clairabella for getting through this - what a terrible time you've all had but take comfort that you've sent the fosters on their way with a brilliant start and of course you have Freddie as a result too. Lots of love xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Glad to see Molly settled in with your sister. I am hoping Fred is now on the mend and you have can have some time for your boyex without the virus going round again. I think you have dinevs fantastic job Claire with Molly and looking after your lads. Especially with the virus epidemic.


----------



## Clairabella

Bonjoooo ladies 

No more illness overnight but I'm gonna take Ed to the vet this morning coz his eyes are leaky and the one looks a little red actually and his nose looks like it will break down again.


----------



## SbanR

Ahhh, sorry to hear about Ed. Hope it can be easily sorted. Bet your car can find its own way to the vet now without any input from you!

Apart from this hiccup, I hope you have a lovely day with your babies. It's a beautiful morning here. Hope its the same your way


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Ahhh, sorry to hear about Ed. Hope it can be easily sorted. Bet your car can find its own way to the vet now without any input from you!
> 
> Apart from this hiccup, I hope you have a lovely day with your babies. It's a beautiful morning here. Hope its the same your way


:Hilarious

You are right there SB! Lol xx

They are all well in themselves so I feel like we are destined for a brighter day lol xx

Lovely day here too. Gonna put the curtains back up in the foster room


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Least a good night for them all. Hope ed ok with eye and nose at vet.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Least a good night for them all. Hope ed ok with eye and nose at vet.


Thanks love xx

Definitely so happy there isn't any new onset of illness really overnight. Even Ed's new symptoms are just all to do with him still fighting off this so it is just part of it all xx

I think like normal flu the symptoms are gonna linger for a while but I'm prepared for that  xx

I think I'm gonna use this opportunity to ask for testing on Ed's insurance as his claim is already open at the moment xx


----------



## Summercat

Yes, I would definetly ask for testing on one of their policies. That is what I was trying to understand yesterday, if any of the insurance companies (if they had different ones) would pay for testing.
Good luck at the vet today.
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Yes, I would definetly ask for testing on one of their policies. That is what I was trying to understand yesterday, if any of the insurance companies (if they had different ones) would pay for testing.
> Good luck at the vet today.
> Xx


Thank you SC xx just gonna ring for an appointment now xx


----------



## Summercat

Good luck!


----------



## Clairabella

10.10


----------



## SbanR

Good luck. Hope vet agrees to testing


----------



## Clairabella

I’m here  waiting xx

How can I word it without sounding like a mess lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

I need to sound like I know what I want lol Not that I’m an anxious pushover xx


----------



## QOTN

Say you need to know in order to decide if you can continue to foster for CP.


----------



## Soozi

QOTN said:


> Say you need to know in order to decide if you can continue to foster for CP.


That's a good idea hun!


----------



## Soozi

I sent a post earlier but it disappeared! 
Poor Ed❤ They will sort that out hun. But the tests are a good idea hope the vet agrees Lovi let us know what happens. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Okey doke i’ll Say that xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I sent a post earlier but it disappeared!
> Poor Ed❤ They will sort that out hun. But the tests are a good idea hope the vet agrees Lovi let us know what happens. xxx


Will do love xx just waiting to go in xx my stomach is in knots I can never get my words out and never get to ask what I want clearly


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Will do love xx just waiting to go in xx my stomach is in knots I can never get my words out and never get to ask what I want clearly


If you have time scribble a few questions on your phone notes hun! Everyone gets like this. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

He’s having stuff done now he’s in with the vet xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> He's having stuff done now he's in with the vet xx


Why aren't you there with him?


----------



## Clairabella

I came out for her to take him out the back for bloods and stuff xx


----------



## Soozi

Bless poor Ed hope it’s soon over with and you can get him back home. ❤


----------



## Clairabella

We are out  

He has had bloods taken but the vet is gonna ring the lab and find out exactly what tests they recommend.

I asked again about swabs for calicivirus and herpes and said I need to know so I know where I stand with fostering. She literally was just adamant and couldn’t emphasise enough for me to not bring any more foster kittens into the house again as her words were - this is what happens! 

So as for the swab I’m still none the wiser coz that conversation turned into me not having any more fosters.

His temp is 39.9 so they have him metacam injection. 

Also antibiotic injection, 

They/more specifically the vet did stuff to his eyes like put this paper thing inside his lids and then different drops and a wash. I think I might’ve been meant to have some eye drops but I can’t remember what she said so I’m gonna have to ring the receptionist and see if I was meant to get eye drops xx


----------



## Jesthar

Did they take a swab or not, then? I'm rather confused about the attitude of your vet, to be honest. Are they the only option in the area?

As to fostering, I think having only fosters that have been quarantined and vetted by CP might be sensible, given that you have your own cats. It at least reduces the risk, whereas if they come straight off the streets you never know.


----------



## Clairabella

The only one in my town yes xx

I don’t get why it is so hard to get a swab done. They are saying it’s viral so then test for virus is reasonable. I said it would make sense to test for that anyway as they suspect virus. She said but it could not be virus it could be something else!! So peeved off.

If anyone wants to ring and speak to them on behalf I’ll happily give my consent and allow someone to ask these things xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> The only one in my town yes xx
> 
> I don't get why it is so hard to get a swab done. They are saying it's viral so then test for virus is reasonable. I said it would make sense to test for that anyway as they suspect virus. She said but it could not be virus it could be something else!! So peeved off.
> 
> If anyone wants to ring and speak to them on behalf I'll happily give my consent and allow someone to ask these things xx


Hun I would have thought you should have been given eye drops! Don't be put off or intimidated by them. Phone back right now and ask if you should have been given eye drops or not. 
How is Tom tat today too? Eating a bit and drinking?


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> The only one in my town yes xx
> 
> I don't get why it is so hard to get a swab done. They are saying it's viral so then test for virus is reasonable. I said it would make sense to test for that anyway as they suspect virus. *She said but it could not be virus it could be something else!! *So peeved off.
> 
> If anyone wants to ring and speak to them on behalf I'll happily give my consent and allow someone to ask these things xx


So why don't they want to do a test that would find out, then? Weird.

Are there other vets there you could see? If not, I'd be prepared to travel for a second opinion at this stage.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Hun I would have thought you should have been given eye drops! Don't be put off or intimidated by them. Phone back right now and ask if you should have been given eye drops or not.
> How is Tom tat today too? Eating a bit and drinking?


Sooz i did forget the drops love :Arghh They rang me before I got to ringing them.

I've also a message back to say that the vet is going to ask the laboratory about those tests I want done xx

I said I feel like I'm being demanding but I'm not I just feel that it's worth checking for strains of cat flu when they are having flu like symptoms xx

So! The drama continues :Banghead

I can't believe I forgot the eye drops. I just get so stressed :Arghh


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Sooz i did forget the drops love :Arghh They rang me before I got to ringing them.
> 
> I've also a message back to say that the vet is going to ask the laboratory about those tests I want done xx
> 
> I said I feel like I'm being demanding but I'm not I just feel that it's worth checking for strains of cat flu when they are having flu like symptoms xx
> 
> So! The drama continues :Banghead
> 
> I can't believe I forgot the eye drops. I just get so stressed :Arghh


Your head must be spinning! Of course you are stressed you want your babies well and healthy! How long will test results take? xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Least your getting there. Not sure why your vets keep putting obstacles up and surely its up to you if you want to foster again at any point.


----------



## Soozi

Well CP should get all initial tests done before they foster out not just send Cats and kittens rescued from the streets out to fosterers who live in a multi cat household. So if Claire wants to foster again she’s going to have to insist that every precaution has been taken before sending them to her. 
It’s no wonder there is such a shortage of foster carers.


----------



## Clairabella

I can’t really say much because I’m on the way out the door. But my precious tom tat has to go to hospital. It looks as if he will be staying in for tests xx please send my beautiful boy lots of positive get well soon vibes xxxxx 

Soon as I can I will come back and update xxxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I can't really say much because I'm on the way out the door. But my precious tom tat has to go to hospital. It looks as if he will be staying in for tests xx please send my beautiful boy lots of positive get well soon vibes xxxxx
> 
> Soon as I can I will come back and update xxxx


Hun just concentrate on your babies. Sending all the positive vibes possible. Update only when you have time. Poor Tom tat! He's going to be ok love and at least the vet will see what you are having to deal with. ❤xxx


----------



## SbanR

Sending lots of supportive vibes xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Sending lots of love and positive thoughts Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sending heaps and bundles of love to you and Thomas (& everyone else too!). Especially big love to you and Thomas from me and Oscar xxxx


----------



## Emmasian

So sorry it just goes on getting worse for you. Every time I come on here intending to post, something new has happened. All possible get well vibes and wishes xxx


----------



## Clairabella

He has been admitted and they have finally written in his documentation thing that he is gonna have fluids, swabs for you know what and also monitor this twitching thing which was happening to him xx


----------



## huckybuck

Poor Tom Tat - but he is in the best place now.

I hope you get to the bottom of all this eventually. 

Fluids will make Tom feel a lot better. 

I have lost the plot a bit as to which vets are which - is Tom with one you feel happy with?


----------



## Trixie1

Oh poor Tom and poor you!! @Clairabella at least they may get to the bottom of this illness now and treat it accordingly. I really hope so. It's been going on for far too long. Hope you get the results quickly and can take him home soon. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Poor Tom Tat - but he is in the best place now.
> 
> I hope you get to the bottom of all this eventually.
> 
> Fluids will make Tom feel a lot better.
> 
> I have lost the plot a bit as to which vets are which - is Tom with one you feel happy with?


I have trouble keeping track myself love. The other day I had to stop and think which one I was meant to be taking to the vet lol xx

Tom and Ed are with the same vet love xx I do like them as a practice and as professionals - they are very knowledgeable and have been nice to me, very competent I think too but I've just been frustrated more at the situation and them not doing more tests xxx

Freddy is with a different vet to tom tat and Ed but only because the practice is the one which CP have their account with for the foster kittens. Then I found the lump and went there because it was only days after being adopted by me so he was registered there still xx

I want him to go to the same vet as the boys so they are all registered in the same practice together. I don't know how difficult that will be now but when everything is calmer I will see about swapping him to the same vet as his brothers xx


----------



## Clairabella

Does anyone know anything about insurance please? 

Because I have claimed on thomas’s Insurance once before now. So I paid the excess and then the rest of the bill went on his claim. 

What happens this time around? Do I have to pay the excess again? Xx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> Does anyone know anything about insurance please?
> 
> Because I have claimed on thomas's Insurance once before now. So I paid the excess and then the rest of the bill went on his claim.
> 
> What happens this time around? Do I have to pay the excess again? Xx


If its for the same condition, no as I think it'll be classified as an on going problem. But if its a new problem, then you'll have to pay the excess


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Does anyone know anything about insurance please?
> 
> Because I have claimed on thomas's Insurance once before now. So I paid the excess and then the rest of the bill went on his claim.
> 
> What happens this time around? Do I have to pay the excess again? Xx


You need to look a your policy but as sbanR says normally for an ongoing problem you shouldn't have to pay the excess.


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> If its for the same condition, no as I think it'll be classified as an on going problem. But if its a new problem, then you'll have to pay the excess


I'm not sure if it will be classed as ongoing. Last time he was admitted it was the whole catnip thing but they put it on his claim form as unknown illness xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I'm not sure if it will be classed as ongoing. Last time he was admitted it was the whole catnip thing but they put it on his claim form as unknown illness xx


Oh Lovi I don't know! Liddy is insured but I haven't had to claim and I think it might differ from company to company. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh Lovi I don't know! Liddy is insured but I haven't had to claim and I think it might differ from company to company. xxx


Thanks love xx I tried to read the schedule but I didn't see anything on there I don't think.

Might have a google too.

I'm praying I won't but just tough luck if I will lol xx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> I'm not sure if it will be classed as ongoing. Last time he was admitted it was the whole catnip thing but they put it on his claim form as unknown illness xx


Would your vet be able to give you an idea wether he thinks its a new illness?


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Would your vet be able to give you an idea wether he thinks its a new illness?


I'm not sure but I can ask more tomorrow xx


----------



## Summercat

You have been through the ringer, hope tomorrow is better.
I know I keep saying that but hopefully the next tomorrow is.


----------



## Soozi

Nite nite! Hoping for good news on Tom tat tomorrow Lovi! Get some rest! Hugs! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Nite nite! Hoping for good news on Tom tat tomorrow Lovi! Get some rest! Hugs! xxx


Thank you sooz :Kiss

Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for some good news on him too ❤

I feel so bad. He doesn't have a blanket with him :,-( I didn't send one incase of it carrying germs from home and now I feel sorry for him xx

I've just woken up to try and get Freddy to eat. He hasn't eaten much through the day. He just drank from the fountain though which I'm really happy about xx

Any ideas what I can try to tempt Freddy with? I boiled some chicken last night and I don't think he's a fan of my cooking 

So far tonight I have tried to tempt with him cheese, encore chicken and brown rice; encore ocean fish; encore shrimp flavour; two different flavours of Felix AGAIL; the cat yoghurt cream sachets; also applies chicken and lamb flavour. I also tried dry which was the kitten encore dry food; purina dry and also go kat dry.

He wasn't tempted by any - literally not even a mouthful of any of them. 

I think I know the answer to this question myself. It's out of my hands I think and time for a road trip tomorrow :Arghh but I'm willing to try anything if anyone has any ideas here of what I can try. Hopefully not cooking coz I turn my nose up at my own cooking too lol but if it can be supermarket bought or shop bought then I will get it for him xxx


----------



## Summercat

If you already tried chicken, maybe just the broth from what you cooked. I give Biggles in a dish of one or two inches of broth and he laps it up. Too deep and he dosen't drink it.
Also, egg yolk raw he likes. Egg whites are not good but the yolk is. I just give one yolk in a dish.


----------



## SuboJvR

Sorry a bit late to post but turkey mince is always a big hit here. On the whole Joey prefers turkey to chicken. And mince is a hit with me for when I’m short on time.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Thank you sooz :Kiss
> 
> Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for some good news on him too ❤
> 
> I feel so bad. He doesn't have a blanket with him :,-( I didn't send one incase of it carrying germs from home and now I feel sorry for him xx
> 
> I've just woken up to try and get Freddy to eat. He hasn't eaten much through the day. He just drank from the fountain though which I'm really happy about xx
> 
> Any ideas what I can try to tempt Freddy with? I boiled some chicken last night and I don't think he's a fan of my cooking
> 
> So far tonight I have tried to tempt with him cheese, encore chicken and brown rice; encore ocean fish; encore shrimp flavour; two different flavours of Felix AGAIL; the cat yoghurt cream sachets; also applies chicken and lamb flavour. I also tried dry which was the kitten encore dry food; purina dry and also go kat dry.
> 
> He wasn't tempted by any - literally not even a mouthful of any of them.
> 
> I think I know the answer to this question myself. It's out of my hands I think and time for a road trip tomorrow :Arghh but I'm willing to try anything if anyone has any ideas here of what I can try. Hopefully not cooking coz I turn my nose up at my own cooking too lol but if it can be supermarket bought or shop bought then I will get it for him xxx


What about pilchards in tomato sauce just to try?


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> Sorry a bit late to post but turkey mince is always a big hit here. On the whole Joey prefers turkey to chicken. And mince is a hit with me for when I'm short on time.


Is that raw then or would I cook it? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> What about pilchards in tomato sauce just to try?


Do I get this from the supermarket m? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> If you already tried chicken, maybe just the broth from what you cooked. I give Biggles in a dish of one or two inches of broth and he laps it up. Too deep and he dosen't drink it.
> Also, egg yolk raw he likes. Egg whites are not good but the yolk is. I just give one yolk in a dish.


I threw the broth coz I offered some with his chicken in the night xx

Will give egg a try xxxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Do I get this from the supermarket m? Xx


Yes in the canned fish section, where tuna is etc. Mojo loves it as a treat and it's very smelly so might tempt him. Cheap to buy too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning @Clairabella I hope you got some rest. Yes, I think the turkey mince is cooked (more flavoursome maybe than the chicken and as it's mince, might be easier for him to deal with) and pilchards in tomato sauce are easy to find in the supermarket. Hope you can tempt the smallest furry boy xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Yes in the canned fish section, where tuna is etc. Mojo loves it as a treat and it's very smelly so might tempt him. Cheap to buy too.


Fab thanks i'll Look this morning xx I didn't know if it was from pet shop lol xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Is that raw then or would I cook it? Xx


I cook it but I can't profess to be the best with this stuff. I just dry fry it, I get thigh mince which has a little more fat on so it cooks ok this way, plus I think being thigh it naturally has a bit more taurine in xx

It's what I tend to use as well if Joey goes a little on the softer side with his stool . Again just as it's so easy but he loves it so it's all good


----------



## LJC675

They come in little oblong tins, rather than round ones, bit like this. All the main supermarkets do their own makes. I give the sardines in water now and again. They're pretty cheap, think the Tesco ones are about 40p per tin.


----------



## Clairabella

Brilliant! Thanks for the pic @LJC675 - know what I'm looking for now xx

@SuboJvR - okey doke. Got it! I can manage the cooking (I think! Haha)

Mrs F @Mrs Funkin - thank you xx i didn't get much sleep but that's fine, I can function like that coz it happens to me a lot lol. Patiently waiting for news about my oldest ❤ Usually around the 10ish mark xxx

M - you're a ledge! Again! Thank you xx

SC - just a thought but must I cook the egg too or is raw yolk? Xx


----------



## Jesthar

SuboJvR said:


> I cook it but I can't profess to be the best with this stuff. I just dry fry it, I get thigh mince which has a little more fat on so it cooks ok this way, plus I think being thigh it naturally has a bit more taurine in xx


Cooking destroys most of the taurine, though - it's very heat sensitive. I'd try him with a bit raw first, and then try cooked if that is refused. Cats are better designed to digest raw meat anyway, if only because they refuse to read the manual for the microwave


----------



## Clairabella

He has eaten some turkey mince about a tablespoon full. Is that good? Xx


Wouldn’t eat mackerel or sardines in tomato sauce. Pilchards bought o try next xx


----------



## Clairabella

He has eaten some turkey mince about a tablespoon full. Is that good? Xx


Wouldn’t eat mackerel or sardines in tomato sauce. Pilchards bought to try next xx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> He has eaten some turkey mince about a tablespoon full. Is that good? Xx


Cooked or raw?

Mine don't like fish either, not even my dustbin of a Charlie-girl would touch salmon raw


----------



## Clairabella

The mince was cooked, the sardines and mackerel in a tin similar to @LJC675 pic xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Is that raw then or would I cook it? Xx


Morning love!
You could try a little raw and see if it eats it otherwise boil it up! If Freddy isn't feeling well hun he probably won't eat anything but you need to try. If he has any symptoms even mild then he really must go to the vet as I think this virus is threatening. Let us know how Tom tat is and when you phone tell them Freddy is now not well. An AB shot might help. Is he sleeping a lot? 
When will this all end! So distressing for you hun. Sending get well positive vibes! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Morning love!
> You could try a little raw and see if it eats it otherwise boil it up! If Freddy isn't feeling well hun he probably won't eat anything but you need to try. If he has any symptoms even mild then he really must go to the vet as I think this virus is threatening. Let us know how Tom tat is and when you phone tell them Freddy is now not well. An AB shot might help. Is he sleeping a lot?
> When will this all end! So distressing for you hun. Sending get well positive vibes! xxx


Freddy is registered with a different vet love but I'm definitely going to ring them before the day is out and see what they say xxx

Hopefully will hear about tom tat very soon - in the past it has been roughly this time so not long to go now hopefully xx


----------



## Clairabella

Can cleaning companies come in and sort of blast all the germs out of house with a deep clean? Is that possible in this case? It might kill my bug. Would probably need to sell my car to pay for it lol but All jokes aside I would if I thought that would sort all this out? Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> Can cleaning companies come in and sort of blast all the germs out of house with a deep clean? Is that possible in this case? It might kill my bug. Would probably need to sell my car to pay for it lol but All jokes aside I would if I thought that would sort all this out? Xx


You can hire a steam cleaner for a week for about £110 from HSS, Claire. Steam cleaning reportedly kills 99% of germs, including E Coli and Staph infections (I don't know how true that is though). Definitely worth a try - and cheaper than getting a company in to deep clean - though it will cost you in terms of hours. Paws crossed here for a positive update soon xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Can cleaning companies come in and sort of blast all the germs out of house with a deep clean? Is that possible in this case? It might kill my bug. Would probably need to sell my car to pay for it lol but All jokes aside I would if I thought that would sort all this out? Xx


It would be cheaper to buy a steam cleaner and do it yourself hun. 
Sorry yes I forgot Fred was a different vet! But don't leave him long without food before you take him. You are not overreacting love it's better to take Freddy sooner rather than later. Even with all your efforts Tom tat still went down hill you don't want the same with Freddy. Oh I am so sorry all this crap is going on. But stay strong!


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> You can hire a steam cleaner for a week for about £110 from HSS, Claire. Steam cleaning reportedly kills 99% of germs, including E Coli and Staph infections (I don't know how true that is though). Definitely worth a try - and cheaper than getting a company in to deep clean - though it will cost you in terms of hours. Paws crossed here for a positive update soon xx


Great idea I didn't think of hiring an industrial one!


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> Can cleaning companies come in and sort of blast all the germs out of house with a deep clean? Is that possible in this case? It might kill my bug. Would probably need to sell my car to pay for it lol but All jokes aside I would if I thought that would sort all this out? Xx


No more so than you could do yourself with a steam cleaner and bleach. Most virus can't survive more than an hour outside a host body anyway, the majority much less than that.


----------



## Clairabella

I’ve already got a steamer and been using that for cleaning throughout fostering and before xx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> I've already got a steamer and been using that for cleaning throughout fostering and before xx


I think you'll just have to carry on with that, be patient and ride it out, then. Some vectors are just more stubborn than others, and as ABs don't touch viruses it's a waiting game. *hugs* Not fun, I know, but most if us have been there at some point.


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
I give raw yolk and try to not get the whites when separating.

I think mince if your guys will eat it is better raw.


----------



## Clairabella

The vet called and my tom tat not eating. She said his breathing is noisy but temp is normal, no more twitching thing. His eyes are weepy. So they are waiting on tests from the lab hopefully results back today is what she said. They want to keep him on fluids because he isn’t eating. She said if he does pick up later and eat then he could come home. If not then they want him to stay in so they can support him that way xx


----------



## Clairabella

He has a blanket which they gave him so he doesn’t look like he is orphaned now xx


They also xrayed him and found his crown because he is a king tom tat. ❤


----------



## Soozi

Jesthar said:


> No more so than you could do yourself with a steam cleaner and bleach. Most virus can't survive more than an hour outside a host body anyway, the majority much less than that.


I don't think steam cleaners are too expensive are they? Might be handy to have one anyway.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I don't think steam cleaners are too expensive are they? Might be handy to have one anyway.


I've got one love  xxxx. I don't put cleaning solution in it though like one of those ones u hire, it's just water and steam xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> The vet called and my tom tat not eating. She said his breathing is noisy but temp is normal, no more twitching thing. His eyes are weepy. So they are waiting on tests from the lab hopefully results back today is what she said. They want to keep him on fluids because he isn't eating. She said if he does pick up later and eat then he could come home. If not then they want him to stay in so they can support him that way xx


He's in the best place hun! I think Tom tat will come round. I'm now just a bit worried about Freddy how much would you say he's eaten in the last 24 hours? Even if he is drinking he must have food. xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Soozi said:


> I don't think steam cleaners are too expensive are they? Might be handy to have one anyway.


If you can get a steam cleaner from london to wales, you can have mine - I never use it!


----------



## Clairabella

Really really really badly miss my tom tat I’m not gonna lie. He’s dull as a brush as the saying goes and he’s my two eyes xx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> The mince was cooked, the sardines and mackerel in a tin similar to @LJC675 pic xxx


The mince is fine cooked. Taurine is not destroyed at normal cooking temperatures but it is soluble in water, so cover the pan, cook on a low heat and feed any liquid that comes out while cooking. That is true for other meat as well.

He may not like the tomato in the tins of fish. I always buy the sardine in spring water and occasionally the mackerel but that is more expensive.


----------



## Emmasian

Sorry to hear Tom is not eating, but he is in the best place. I think anything you can get into Freddy will be a good thing, and if he likes mince then go for it. My guys go mad for Mummy's shredded chicken, where I basically boil chicken breasts for about 20 mins then sort of scrape them with a large, serrated bread knife so the meat comes off in shreds. Contains alot of moisture and is easy to swallow and digest - can be served a bit warm.

I got a steamer from Amazon for 39.99 down from about £100 a while ago. It does floors or converts into a hand held. Maybe have a look at deals, or as others have said hire yourself a biggun.

I'm so gutted for you that you are incurring all this expense as a result of trying to do a kind and generous act to help out CP. I actually think they should have some sort of fund where they can contribute to your costs in these circs, though I know they are a strapped for cash charity.

Let us know how the clan get on xx


----------



## Matrod

Just catching up with this thread, I really feel for you @Clairabella, you've been through the mill with the virus. Sending heaps of positive vibes for Tomtat, I hope he perks up & starts eating soon so he can come home.

Steam cleaning all the way for me, no nasty chemicals around the cats & it does kill most germs. Have you tried sardines in spring water? My two went mad for them. Primula is irresistible to most cats, it might be worth a go to stimulate Freddy's appetite.


----------



## Summercat

I agree with @Emmasian regarding costs. I was wondering if the tests could be via Freddy if he is still under their insurance for a period or general CP insurance to cover the costs. It is not definite but likely brought in by Molly girl and they should be supporting you in some way.
Xx


----------



## Soozi

Emmasian said:


> Sorry to hear Tom is not eating, but he is in the best place. I think anything you can get into Freddy will be a good thing, and if he likes mince then go for it. My guys go mad for Mummy's shredded chicken, where I basically boil chicken breasts for about 20 mins then sort of scrape them with a large, serrated bread knife so the meat comes off in shreds. Contains alot of moisture and is easy to swallow and digest - can be served a bit warm.
> 
> I got a steamer from Amazon for 39.99 down from about £100 a while ago. It does floors or converts into a hand held. Maybe have a look at deals, or as others have said hire yourself a biggun.
> 
> I'm so gutted for you that you are incurring all this expense as a result of trying to do a kind and generous act to help out CP. I actually think they should have some sort of fund where they can contribute to your costs in these circs, though I know they are a strapped for cash charity.
> 
> Let us know how the clan get on xx


Exactly hun! The expense involved for Claire now could really be damaging. This is another issue that is bothering me tbh.


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Sorry to hear Tom is not eating, but he is in the best place. I think anything you can get into Freddy will be a good thing, and if he likes mince then go for it. My guys go mad for Mummy's shredded chicken, where I basically boil chicken breasts for about 20 mins then sort of scrape them with a large, serrated bread knife so the meat comes off in shreds. Contains alot of moisture and is easy to swallow and digest - can be served a bit warm.
> 
> I got a steamer from Amazon for 39.99 down from about £100 a while ago. It does floors or converts into a hand held. Maybe have a look at deals, or as others have said hire yourself a biggun.
> 
> I'm so gutted for you that you are incurring all this expense as a result of trying to do a kind and generous act to help out CP. I actually think they should have some sort of fund where they can contribute to your costs in these circs, though I know they are a strapped for cash charity.
> 
> Let us know how the clan get on xx


Em I literally HATE saying it because they are my boys and I feel I should foot the bill but I'm literally skint. Not a single penny and now I have just called the vet about Freddy and they want me to take him in. Plus looks like I'm gonna need to magic up £75 from somewhere to pay the excess for tom tat.

I've insured him, all of them so that will cover most of the bill and I thought that was being responsible and trying to cover them for anything they ever needed. I thought that would make sure they would never be without cars but I still got to find the excesses on these claims. So now I have to magic Thomas's money up from somewhere and also Freddys. That's if they intervene. If they don't then I will just have to pay consultation fee coz it won't be worth going thru insurance. Could literally cry xx

My family don't have any sort of money to lend me. I've already asked because I needed to cover Thomas's but now I got Freddy on top xx


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> Just catching up with this thread, I really feel for you @Clairabella, you've been through the mill with the virus. Sending heaps of positive vibes for Tomtat, I hope he perks up & starts eating soon so he can come home.
> 
> Steam cleaning all the way for me, no nasty chemicals around the cats & it does kill most germs. Have you tried sardines in spring water? My two went mad for them. Primula is irresistible to most cats, it might be worth a go to stimulate Freddy's appetite.


I haven't love no xx thank you for the recommendation though, I will try and get some this afternoon xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> I agree with @Emmasian regarding costs. I was wondering if the tests could be via Freddy if he is still under their insurance for a period or general CP insurance to cover the costs. It is not definite but likely brought in by Molly girl and they should be supporting you in some way.
> Xx


Nothing love xx in fact the other week, about a fortnight ago when I had to rush Molly to emergency vet, the vet doesn't hold the cat protection account so it has been put on my name.

They rang me yesterday chasing the money for the bill. I txt CP and no reply xx I already told them when it happened they need to ring and pay it but hasn't been done yet xx


----------



## Clairabella

Sorry I forgot to say I have an appointment with Freddy now at 3.40 xx I don’t think whatever I offer is gonna help if I’m honest. I think it has gone past that xx

Sooz I think he has had roughly a tablespoon of turkey mince and also some chicken. Maybe about two tablespoons of cooked chicken last night love xx not much xx but a fair bit of water xx


----------



## Emmasian

God that's appalling. I have felt for a while that the reason they have been so vague about you taking a break from fostering, is because they know it's down to them. Look how adamant your vet was. I guess the problem would lie in proving it. Perhaps it's naivety on their part, but to my cynical mind it smacks more of they are so desperate for fosters that they don't fully tell people the risks, then bugger off when the going gets tough


----------



## Soozi

Emmasian said:


> God that's appalling. I have felt for a while that the reason they have been so vague about you taking a break from fostering, is because they know it's down to them. Look how adamant your vet was. I guess the problem would lie in proving it. Perhaps it's naivety on their part, but to my cynical mind it smacks more of they are so desperate for fosters that they don't fully tell people the risks, then bugger off when the going gets tough


It does sound awful put like that hun! But you are right! It's left poor Claire with loads of vet bills to pay until they are all well again. I can't see CP being able to pay either!


----------



## Soozi

Emmasian said:


> God that's appalling. I have felt for a while that the reason they have been so vague about you taking a break from fostering, is because they know it's down to them. Look how adamant your vet was. I guess the problem would lie in proving it. Perhaps it's naivety on their part, but to my cynical mind it smacks more of they are so desperate for fosters that they don't fully tell people the risks, then bugger off when the going gets tough


How's Teddy now love?xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> God that's appalling. I have felt for a while that the reason they have been so vague about you taking a break from fostering, is because they know it's down to them. Look how adamant your vet was. I guess the problem would lie in proving it. Perhaps it's naivety on their part, but to my cynical mind it smacks more of they are so desperate for fosters that they don't fully tell people the risks, then bugger off when the going gets tough


That is exactly it xx

I don't like tarnishing the good work work they do but that's exactly how it feels.

I feel so stupid because I swear on my life I didn't know of the risks of this happening before I took on fostering. I'm far from dull but now I could kick myself how I didn't think of this. I cross my heart, whether it is down to inexperience or lack of knowledge on my part or whatever I didn't think of Cat flu for a second. The worst I thought and had prepared myself for was fleas and worms. How could I have been so dull.

And there's no acknowledgement on their part that it could've come from them. Yet two different vets I have seen have emphasised for me not to bring fosters in again. The latest one the day before yesterday, she couldn't emphasis it enough. So much so it has frightened me really. But no more than all this has sickened me.

It's just my luck! Try to do good and end up making myself worse off. Luckily I paid Ed's excess when his problems kicked off. I haven't told Thomas's vet yet that I literally don't have any money to pay his excess because I'm hoping for a miracle by the time it comes to paying for it.
Perhaps I'll go and water my money tree in the garden lol and see if it'll sprout me off some 20s by the end of the day lol xx

And As for Fred. I literally don't know but I do know he needs an appointment xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella
Don't feel foolish, we all learn by experience or the experiences of others if they share.
I don't know enough about CP or how they are run to comment really but I wonder if the size of the centers is a factor.
Where I am (not in the UK, )the municipal shelter Biggles came from is quite large and all the animals, dogs, cats, kittens, puppies are first in quarantine and checked out by vets before they either go to the general population or foster care.

Maybe larger CP centers are similar to the shelter here. I find it odd that kittens/cats are not vet checked before going to foster care, especially ones with other animals in residence.

Edit: I would push CP for assistance and reimbursement.


----------



## Jesthar

You really need to push CP to pay the money they owe, tell them you can't afford to get your own cats treated because of it and the illness the vet has confirmed a foster cat introduced.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Don't feel foolish, we all learn by experience or the experiences of others if they share.
> I don't know enough about CP or how they are run to comment really but I wonder if the size of the centers is a factor.
> Where I am (not in the UK, )the municipal shelter Biggles came from is quite large and all the animals, dogs, cats, kittens, puppies are first in quarantine and checked out by vets before they either go to the general population or foster care.
> 
> Maybe larger CP centers are similar to the shelter here. I find it odd that kittens/cats are not vet checked before going to foster care, especially ones with other animals in residence.
> 
> Edit: I would push CP for assistance and reimbursement.


----------



## Clairabella

Jesthar said:


> You really need to push CP to pay the money they owe, tell them you can't afford to get your own cats treated because of it and the illness the vet has confirmed a foster cat introduced.


They know this Jes. I've told them already xx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> They know this Jes. I've told them already xx


Then keep telling them. The squeaky wheel gets the oil. Also, you may want to record the conversations with them - you have to tell them that you are doing so at the start for legal reasons, but that shouldn't be a problem.

In addition, I assume you have and agreement with Cats Protection that they will pay vet bills for the fosters? If so, you could give your vet the CP branch details as the place to send the invoice for the money they are owed.


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
How does CP work, are there smaller branches that are part of a larger organization?
If so, I would write an email, enclosing scans of vet documents to the larger organization. Explain, you were happy to help CP, didn't foresee this happening and as a consequence are having financial constraints due to the illness brought in by a foster kitten. 
Explain no warning or protective procedures were discussed prior to fostering.


----------



## Clairabella

One thing I will say is that I can have my say over whether to take any more I’m and this has sickened me with my boys being so ill xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> How does CP work, are there smaller branches that are part of a larger organization?
> If so, I would write an email, enclosing scans of vet documents to the larger organization. Explain, you were happy to help CP, didn't foresee this happening and as a consequence are having financial constraints due to the illness brought in by a foster kitten.
> Explain no warning or protective procedures were discussed prior to fostering.


That was another issue. Lol.

Not only was there no sort of safety briefing on what to expect and infection control sort of thing, they didn't even offer as much as a pack of a pack of gloves. I asked about aprons and stuff when this all started and then I said i'll have to buy them then. The reply was or use an old dressing gown and keep a pair of shoes for that room only xx


----------



## Clairabella

Jesthar said:


> Then keep telling them. The squeaky wheel gets the oil. Also, you may want to record the conversations with them - you have to tell them that you are doing so at the start for legal reasons, but that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> In addition, I assume you have and agreement with Cats Protection that they will pay vet bills for the fosters? If so, you could give your vet the CP branch details as the place to send the invoice for the money they are owed.


I told my vets this yesterday and their answer was well u need to get CP to ring us.

I've got enough on my plate without battling them. I've learnt my lesson. That's why I have just done what I've had to do and not moaned (well I have) but not about the politics of it all lol. So I can get my boys thru it and be done with it all xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> How's Teddy now love?xxx


He's sleeping love xx I'm gonna try feeding him more now. I think he has lost weight coz of the vomiting and then not eating as much. I'm praying they take him into hospital this afternoon coz I can't support him at home xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> He's sleeping love xx I'm gonna try feeding him more now. I think he has lost weight coz of the vomiting and then not eating as much. I'm praying they take him into hospital this afternoon coz I can't support him at him xx


He's only Little so he could lose weight quickly. Try the spoon method again instead of disturbing him with a bowl. 
xxx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> One thing I will say is that I can have my say over whether to take any more in. This has sickened me. What My boys have been put thru is the icing on the cake.
> 
> They promise to cover ur expenses for vet trips or any which u incur. I've never had anything back. Not even a mention of how I'm to do it even though they advertise it when trying to get fosterers on board.
> 
> When they have all had dire rear I've paid for the fish, the chicken, as well as cooked it all. Never claimed it back, never even been invited to.
> 
> I went on the adoption day travelled an hour there and back. No expenses covered.
> 
> When I started they said we'll be in touch all the time so u're not on ur own. Never heard off them once!
> 
> I Bought the toys etc for the fosters.
> 
> It's been an eye opener but I keep telling myself I did it for the cats xx


So, ask them that as well. If they won't answer, phone again. And again. And again. In the meantime, put together a full invoice for out of pocket expenses. Make sure you include the cost of phone calls and for your time and travel. Tell them that had they paid the bills they said they would, you would have happily covered the rest as a form of donation, but as they have neglected to do so and you now have people chasing YOU for money that THEY owe for treatement of foster cats at the same time your own cats are sick due to an illness introduced by a foster cat and could potentially be refused treatment because of the outstanding bill, you are no longer willing to do so due to the time spent dealing with the problems they have caused and the significant personal distress.

*hugs* You've fought so hard for your little fosters, hon. Time to use that same steel to fight for yourself  You can do this - we all have faith in you


----------



## Clairabella

Jesthar said:


> So, ask them that as well. If they won't answer, phone again. And again. And again. In the meantime, put together a full invoice for out of pocket expenses. Make sure you include the cost of phone calls and for your time and travel. Tell them that had they paid the bills they said they would, you would have happily covered the rest as a form of donation, but as they have neglected to do so and you now have people chasing YOU for money that THEY owe for treatement of foster cats at the same time your own cats are sick due to an illness introduced by a foster cat and could potentially be refused treatment because of the outstanding bill, you are no longer willing to do so due to the time spent dealing with the problems they have caused and the significant personal distress.
> 
> *hugs* You've fought so hard for your little fosters, hon. Time to use that same steel to fight for yourself


I'll sort it out with them later if I have to love when my boys are well but until then I haven't got the strength physically or mentally to do it. My priority is getting them the care they need and getting them well again xx


----------



## Clairabella

The pilchards have worked! Omg! Xx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> I'll fight them later if I have to when my boys are well but until then I haven't got the strength physically or mentally to do it. My priority is getting them the care they need and getting them well again xx


Understandable, but at the very least give your vet the contact details for the CP branch and tell them they need the vet to call them to arrange payment of your bill.


----------



## Clairabella

.


----------



## Soozi

Yay for the pilchards! Lol! Don’t cancel the appointment tho Lovi. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Yay for the pilchards! Lol! Don't cancel the appointment tho Lovi. xxx


I won't love xx he just ate about two tablespoons of that


----------



## Clairabella

He’s having a wash now  he must be feeling satisfied lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> The mince is fine cooked. Taurine is not destroyed at normal cooking temperatures but it is soluble in water, so cover the pan, cook on a low heat and feed any liquid that comes out while cooking. That is true for other meat as well.
> 
> He may not like the tomato in the tins of fish. I always buy the sardine in spring water and occasionally the mackerel but that is more expensive.


I don't know how I missed this. Sorry @QOTN xx when I cook my next lot i'll Try it that way. Do I dry fry it? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

He’s such an owl face! 

I can’t find the motivation to do anything other than lay here and write on this post because all I can think about is tom tat. I hope he’s being naughty for them lol xx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> He's such an owl face!
> 
> I can't find the motivation to do anything other than lay here and write on this post because all I can think about is tom tat. I hope he's being naughty for them lol xx


*hugs* You're a better cat momma than I am, then! Charlie-girl is in the vets all day today for her Senior Kittizen health check (on top of being shut in the bathroom for five hours last night until she produced a widdle sample, as she always knots her legs at the vets!), and I'm sat here in my lunch break crocheting away


----------



## Clairabella

Jesthar said:


> *hugs* You're a better cat momma than I am, then! Charlie-girl is in the vets all day today for her Senior Kittizen health check (on top of being shut in the bathroom for five hours last night until she produced a widdle sample, as she always knots her legs at the vets!), and I'm sat here in my lunch break crocheting away


That sounds cool, Senior kittizen lol xx

When Thomas went in for his neutering I did a massive clean for when he came home and lit Yankee candles for him to make it tranquil 

I feel worried now though. Sort of like coz I don't know what it is, I don't know if it can hurt him. As in life threatening. I just read the other thread about hunting and reminded me of the other week where he came in with a leaf to gift me lol. He's so daft! Ed goes for birds. Tom tat comes bouncing in with a leaf in his mouth looking all chuffed and pleased with himself lol xx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> That sounds cool, Senior kittizen lol xx


That's my name for it - the vets use the rather less romantic moniker of 'Geriatric Cat Clinic'


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So Sorry you been through hell and back. I think you have done a fantastic job for your fosters and your boys. Not impressed the way CP are ignoring you and treating you. I hope you get your boys back on mend soon and maybe win the lottery. ;0 By the way I think you are a fantastic mum to your boys.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> So Sorry you been through hell and back. I think you have done a fantastic job for your fosters and your boys. Not impressed the way CP are ignoring you and treating you. I hope you get your boys back on mend soon and maybe win the lottery. ;0 By the way I think you are a fantastic mum to your boys.


Thank you so much love xx I don't want to sound negative about them coz they are extremely busy and I don't doubt that over the coming days they will get in touch with me coz I need to give them Mollys adoption documents  I've also loved fostering and helping the few babies I've had. This blip has taken the shine off a bit but once the dust settles we'll be fine again xxx

Thank you for the lovely compliment about my parenting skills  They have got me through bad times, it's the least I can do for them but they deserve it anyway and more  xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I am sure you are right and I do support the CP just wish they were slightly more organised with you.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I am sure you are right and I do support the CP just wish they were slightly more organised with you.


I know exactly what you mean love - not criticising them in the slightest just an observation isn't it xx


----------



## Summercat

They do good work but what happened with you and this branch shows disorganization and lack of responsibility.
Edit: hope they will rectify things


----------



## Jesthar

Summercat said:


> They do good work but what happened with you and this branch shows disorganization and lack of responsibility.
> Edit: hope they will rectify things


Exactly. They do good work in general (and I'll take them over the RSPCA any day!), but that doesn't excuse the mess their footling about has caused in this case. Hopefully they'll have the sense to admit they've cocked it up big time and sort it all out before there are any more consequences...


----------



## Soozi

It just went completely pear shaped and unfortunately you have had to bear the brunt of it.  At the end of the day kittens off the street should not have been placed with a foster with a multicat family. The current situation could have been avoided. Fingers crossed it can all be sorted out it might just take a bit of time. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mollys bill has been paid  xxx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> Mollys bill has been paid  xxx


Thank goodness for that!


----------



## Clairabella

Yes definitely ❤ One less thing to worry about lol xxx


----------



## Trixie1

I must admit Claire following on from reading some of these posts I was surprised by the lack of help and support you have received from CP, now I know that they are a Charity that do great work but the lack of basic items that should be given to all Fosterers from the beginning seemed to be sadly missing. I.e disposable gloves, aprons, easy to sterilise food dishes etc, may have helped you. I also believe as some others do that it's down to the individual branches to organise themselves properly and support you. You are just continuing their work in your home and should not be out of pocket and certainly should not have had to struggle with getting vet bills paid for Molly Or Fred, you've done an incredible job under very difficult circumstances and I for one take my hat off to you you've coped.with a lot and still kept you sense of humour!! All I can say is thank god for sardines!!!Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So pleased to hear Molly's bill has been paid.


----------



## huckybuck

That is good news about Molls bill. 

Now have you had an update about Tom Tat?

And did Freddy go to the vets?


----------



## Soozi

Get the boys well first then we can see if CP will help us hun. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

@Mrs Funkin

Look what I found 

Two wholemeal pixie cloud loaves










@Whompingwillow


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A loafing grey nosed beauty. So delicious!


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> That is good news about Molls bill.
> 
> Now have you had an update about Tom Tat?
> 
> And did Freddy go to the vets?


I can see Claire is offline atm. She did takeFreddy to the vet hun and it looks like the same flu virus las the others! He's been given ABs, Metacam, B12 and because his tummy/bowel felt squishy something for dire rear!
But Ed's test results are back and not so good, showing severe inflammation but she needs to get that clarified. I just feel so sad for her it's too much on her own. xxx


----------



## SbanR

Just caught up on today's posts. Such a stressful time for you CB. I'm glad CP has finally paid the vet's bill but they could have acknowledged your texts n not left you in the dark n worrying over the £.
I hope Tom tat improves though. And little Freddie, what did the vet say?
Still holding you and the boys in my thoughts


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> That is good news about Molls bill.
> 
> Now have you had an update about Tom Tat?
> 
> And did Freddy go to the vets?


Indeed I do 

Please take a seat whilst I write my report 

So,

Vet rang about tat face and he is staying in hospital another night. Everything they have offered him food wise, he has either licked it or sniffed it but not eaten it  so he needs to stay on his drip, through which he is having fluids and antibiotics. They also said his eyes are leaky now so i don't even think to ask what they are doing about that but I remember them saying, but that is tatty update ❤

Owl face, , my little baby. He had lots done. He has lost weight. They gave him fluids which she said goes under the skin but I don't know how they do that without a drip? However she did say it will keep him hydrated for 24hrs so if he doesn't drink don't worry as he has been given that.

He also had vit b12 jab. Metacam. Anti sickness. Then I've been given antibiotics and logic paste to come home with. If he isn't better in 24 hours I have to take him in xx

Also,

The vet who saw Ed yesterday, rang this evening too. Basically all his bloods have shown 'very significant inflammation'. So she listed the bloods, I remember protein and wbc but there are more. I couldn't take it in from crying but her words were 'they are showing there is extreme inflammation going on there'.

So I have to take him back in tomorrow with the view of being admitted again. I think my appointment is at 9.40. I need to ring and ask again to check because my head is spinning.

I also have to take Fred in at the same time if he isn't picking up. Again with the view of being admitted too xx

No results back for tom tat yet xxx


----------



## Soozi

Love you must want to shake yourself to wake up from a nightmare. 
Write down every question you want to ask lovi. It does work. 
xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Thanks for the update lovely xx

Ok I am really happy with the treatment for Owl Face. They sound like they are covering all bases there - really pleased he’s had a B12 and anti sickness. Hopefully in a couple of hours he should pick up enough to want to eat again. 

Poor Tom Tat - glad he’s on a drip and staying in if he’s still not well either. 

I wonder if it’s worth asking fir the same treatment as Fred as in adding B12 and anti sickness. 

How is Ed in himself? I know the results aren’t great and he may have to go back but has he picked up at all? 

Are the vets still going down the route of virus? 

It’s interesting that Molly is ok now - have they all had the same treatment as her finally? 

I really really hope you see some significant improvement in all of them now xxxx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Indeed I do
> 
> Owl face, , my little baby. He had lots done. He has lost weight. They gave him fluids which she said goes under the skin but I don't know how they do that without a drip? However she did say it will keep him hydrated for 24hrs so if he doesn't drink don't worry as he has been given that.
> 
> He also had vit b12 jab. Metacam. Anti sickness. Then I've been given antibiotics and logic paste to come home with. If he isn't better in 24 hours I have to take him in xx


Freddie has been given sub-cutaneous fluids, a needle under the skin, usually in the scruff. As long as you have somebody to cuddle him, you should be able to give him sub-cut at home if the vet will give you instructions. It would be so much better. As I think I said to you before, 100ml sub-cut is equal to 300ml by mouth. If they are more comfortable both by being at home and fully hydrated, they may be more inclined to start eating again so if Freddie picks up now, you could try suggesting this to the other vet for the two big boys.


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> Freddie has been given sub-cutaneous fluids, a needle under the skin, usually in the scruff. As long as you have somebody to cuddle him, you should be able to give him sub-cut at home if the vet will give you instructions. It would be so much better. As I think I said to you before, 100ml sub-cut is equal to 300ml by mouth. If they are more comfortable both by being at home and fully hydrated, they may be more inclined to start eating again so if Freddie picks up now, you could try suggesting this to the other vet for the two big boys.


Thank you xx im definitely going to ask about that then. I'm so glad you told me about that because I didn't know. You more than likely already told me @QOTN. Just I probably forgot or wasn't taking it in at the time. Sometimes I do that and I don't mean it like I don't bother taking it on board, it's just sometimes I process what I think I need at the time and then skim over the rest. I've definitely taken that on board now though. Thank you so much. I will definitely ask about it if needed tomorrow xx

I just went to cook more mince for Freddy coz I like him to smell it cooking and hope that it entices them. He didn't want to know but he drank lots from the fountain. When he came in from the vets (we were out a while mind) but soon as we got in he ran to the kitchen and ate some food. He had pilchards again. Also some mince and I opened a tin of gourmet beef flavour one for Ed and he left it but Owl face had a bash at that too ❤


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Thanks for the update lovely xx
> 
> Ok I am really happy with the treatment for Owl Face. They sound like they are covering all bases there - really pleased he's had a B12 and anti sickness. Hopefully in a couple of hours he should pick up enough to want to eat again.
> 
> Poor Tom Tat - glad he's on a drip and staying in if he's still not well either.
> 
> I wonder if it's worth asking fir the same treatment as Fred as in adding B12 and anti sickness.
> 
> How is Ed in himself? I know the results aren't great and he may have to go back but has he picked up at all?
> 
> Are the vets still going down the route of virus?
> 
> It's interesting that Molly is ok now - have they all had the same treatment as her finally?
> 
> I really really hope you see some significant improvement in all of them now xxxx


That also crossed my mind about Molly too, HB. I wondered if it was because she was kept in isolation?

Ed isn't really eating just picking. I feel terrible every time I try and make excuses for this and tell myself it's ok coz they have had a nibble and I have to try and manage it at home but I haven't done enough to keep them going xx

I have to agree with you about Fred's vet too. They were fab today. I can't fault them and even my own vet now seem to be more proactive. I think now they can see for themselves it isn't a typical virus sort of thing which passes quite quickly. It's quite stubborn by the looks and It is knocking them for six and sweeping thru the house xx

Going a bit off track, even though Freddys vet is out of town, they share the out of hours cover with my own vet. So one week my vet covers and the next week out of hours is covered by freddys practice. That is also out of town about 40 mins away but that's pretty standard for living in the hills lol. But what happened was, when the vet rang tonight to tell me about Ed, she booked him an appointment for the morning to make sure he doesn't go longer and she also booked Freddy in to as she knows he is the next victim :,-( my vet is covering out of hours this week so they know me and know the situation so I think it will be good for continuity xx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xx im definitely going to ask about that then. I'm so glad you told me about that because I didn't know. You more than likely already told me @QOTN. Just I probably forgot or wasn't taking it in at the time. Sometimes I do that and I don't mean it like I don't bother taking it on board, it's just sometimes I process what I think I need at the time and then skim over the rest. I've definitely taken that on board now though. Thank you so much. I will definitely ask about it if needed tomorrow xx
> 
> I just went to cook more mince for Freddy coz I like him to smell it cooking and hope that it entices them. He didn't want to know but he drank lots from the fountain. When he came in from the vets (we were out a while mind) but soon as we got in he ran to the kitchen and ate some food. He had pilchards again. Also some mince and I opened a tin of gourmet beef flavour one for Ed and he left it but Owl face had a bash at that too ❤


It looks as though Freddie just needed to be fully hydrated and it made him want to eat. Marginal dehydration makes them feel rough even if they don't seem dehydrated.


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> That also crossed my mind about Molly too, HB. I wondered if it was because she was kept in isolation?
> 
> Ed isn't really eating just picking. I feel terrible every time I try and make excuses for this and tell myself it's ok coz they have had a nibble and I have to try and manage it at home but I haven't done enough to keep them going xx
> 
> I have to agree with you about Fred's vet too. They were fab today. I can't fault them and even my own vet now seem to be more proactive. I think now they can see for themselves it isn't a typical virus sort of thing which passes quite quickly. It's quite stubborn by the looks and It is knocking them for six and sweeping thru the house xx
> 
> Going a bit off track, even though Freddys vet is out of town, they share the out of hours cover with my own vet. So one week my vet covers and the next week out of hours is covered by freddys practice. That is also out of town about 40 mins away but that's pretty standard for living in the hills lol. But what happened was, when the vet rang tonight to tell me about Ed, she booked him an appointment for the morning to make sure he doesn't go longer and she also booked Freddy in to as she knows he is the next victim :,-( my vet is covering out of hours this week so they know me and know the situation so I think it will be good for continuity xx


This is really good to know. I think if you can get them all having the same treatment which covers a multitude of things you are on the right track. Picking is good hun - at this stage anything is better than nothing. I know people hate dry but it's worth a try if they will drink as well.

When I've had poorly cats before I've even tried complain as a last resort.


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> This is really good to know. I think if you can get them all having the same treatment which covers a multitude of things you are on the right track. Picking is good hun - at this stage anything is better than nothing. I know people hate dry but it's worth a try if they will drink as well.
> 
> When I've had poorly cats before I've even tried complain as a last resort.


I said exactly the same hun if he only will eat dry then let him have it! xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Thanks for the updates, I am so sorry you are having to go through this on your own - I know exactly what that is like. I wish I lived closer and I would come with you.

I am lost as to what the right treatment is but I am glad to hear that the vets are taking it seriously. I wonder if there is any benefit to separating them in the house to limit reinfection. I had to do it when mine were rife with coronavirus.

I actually think the CP have been negligent in providing you with proper guidance re the fostering infection control, and as a result you have incurred economic loss. If it were me I would get legal advice - though I know you must be exhausted. Just a thought but do you have access to legal advice through your home insurance, any union membership, or work benefits schemes? Even just a helpline? Could be worth knowing your rights, stressing your economic losses as that's all those cynics care about.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks for the updates. Get some rest yourself you must be exhausted. Your boys finally getting the right vet treatment and tests is good.


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you all xx night time is the worst. I have woken up from all of about two hours sleep and trying to tempt Freddy with food. Tears rolling down my face. I’m so afraid. I miss my tom tat and would give my right for cwtches with him even though he’s a misery guts lol xx 

I don’t even know wot to say anymore. 

Thank you for carrying us through this mess isn’t nowhere near adequate enough to say how grateful we are to have such kind hearted, good people in our lives xx 

That was number one I had to say xxx


----------



## Clairabella

My middle and youngest sons have just eaten. Ed has had some cooked chicken plus some dry and some water. Freddy has had water and turkey mince, cooked ❤ Ed definitely sounds very congested all in his upper airways. He sounds as if he is constantly trying to blow his nose so he must be bunged up and probs finding it difficult to breathe through his nose. So tomorrow I'm on a mission to get Olbas oil or something to that effect to decongest him. I saw it on a video on the tinternet about how to manage cat flu symptoms. @Whompingwillow, I know you already told me to try that. I distinctly remember it. I think I could even try and find vicks vapour plug in thing so that my next mission ❤ Xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> My middle and youngest sons have just eaten. Ed has had some cooked chicken plus some dry and some water. Freddy has had water and turkey mince, cooked ❤ Ed definitely sounds very congested all in his upper airways. He sounds as if he is constantly trying to blow his nose so he must be bunged up and probs finding it difficult to breathe through his nose. So tomorrow I'm on a mission to get Olbas oil or something to that effect to decongest him. I saw it on a video on the tinternet about how to manage cat flu symptoms. @Whompingwillow, I know you already told me to try that. I distinctly remember it. I think I could even try and find vicks vapour plug in thing so that my next mission ❤ Xxx


I put a drop or two in steaming bowls of water and refil all day when I had the fosters with flu and put it under their2 noses they were sleeping ( not too close) I also had a diffuser but I sold it in eBay  do you have free cycle in your area? I have seen peo0ple give away humidifiers too.. (another thing is fill a steaming bath and have them in the room with the door closed for a vit)


----------



## Trixie1

Thanks for the updates , really hope you start too see some iimprovements today. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning @Clairabella I'm pleased to see that Ed and Fred have eaten overnight, excellent news. I hope you managed to get a bit more sleep too. Fingers and paws well and truly crossed too for a day full of good news, lots of improvements and a Thomas who comes home to you all. Paws crossed for Fred with his vet trip too, I think you said that's this morning. Lots of love from us here xx


----------



## ebonycat

So sorry you are going through all this. It’s not nice at all.
I hope you start to see an improvement soon now the vets have run tests & giving treatment.
Glad Ed & Freddy have eaten & drank a bit.
I hope Tom tat is feeling better this morning & has started to eat.
Come on boys get well soon, we are all sending love & get well wishes 
Sending hugs to you Clair xx


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> So sorry you are going through all this. It's not nice at all.
> I hope you start to see an improvement soon now the vets have run tests & giving treatment.
> Glad Ed & Freddy have eaten & drank a bit.
> I hope Tom tat is feeling better this morning & has started to eat.
> Come on boys get well soon, we are all sending love & get well wishes
> Sending hugs to you Clair xx


Thank you so much ❤ Xxx

I have just woken and Ed has eaten a very good amount of dry overnight and Freddy has just had a small amount of encore and also now eating mackerel in tomato sauce xx


----------



## Clairabella

The vet told me yesterday that if they are both eating and up and about this morning then to ring and cancel my appointment at out of hours. 

They have both eaten very well  xxx 

All I need now is for good news with my tat face this morning ❤ That would be fab! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning @Clairabella I'm pleased to see that Ed and Fred have eaten overnight, excellent news. I hope you managed to get a bit more sleep too. Fingers and paws well and truly crossed too for a day full of good news, lots of improvements and a Thomas who comes home to you all. Paws crossed for Fred with his vet trip too, I think you said that's this morning. Lots of love from us here xx


Thank you so much Mrs F ❤ Xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Clairabella said:


> Thank you so much ❤ Xxx
> 
> I have just woken and Ed has eaten a very good amount of dry overnight and Freddy has just had a small amount of encore and also now eating mackerel in tomato sauce xx


Oh well done boys, keep this up.
Praying you hear good news from Tom tats vet this morning.
And Freddy & Ed's vet visits this morning go well.
Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Oh well done boys, keep this up.
> Praying you hear good news from Tom tats vet this morning.
> And Freddy & Ed's vet visits this morning go well.
> Thinking of you all xx


Thank you xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

God news indeed! Hooe you get more good news about Thomas soon!


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> God news indeed! Hooe you get more good news about Thomas soon!


Thank you xx they have eaten loads! I'm so pleased coz I woke this morning with a splitting head. This is exactly what I needed to have them so interested in their food xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor you and poor head! No wonder with all these worries really. You do need good news for a change.


----------



## Summercat

Agree^^


----------



## Clairabella

To hear tom tat is well enough to come home would be amazing xx


----------



## Soozi

Everything crossed for the boys today! We want good news!!! 
Glad they have both eaten a little bit Claire that’s a small step forwards. Just need to know how Tom tat is. ❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hopefully any time now love xx have my phone in my hand waiting for the call xx 

My other two don’t have to go to the vets now because they only wanted them in if their appetites didn’t pick up and they still wasn’t eating. They have eaten loads though  still prepared to take them at any time though if that changes xx


----------



## Clairabella

The vit b12 injection what was that for? 

They said yesterday that if he still isn’t eating then they may think bout sending him home and seeing if he eats at home. I don’t mind that but I thought I could mention the same things as Freddy had. He seemed to have everything covered yesterday. Just wondered what the b12 injection is so I don’t look like I haven’t got a clue what I’m on about lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The rehydration obviously worked a treat with Fred then  if you think about the elderly when they get even slightly dehydrated and how confused they get, it’s easy to see how it would affect a small furry boy. I’m so glad Ed and Fred have been scoffing this morning, it’s just brilliant to read. 

Now come on Thomas, stop stressing your poor mummy (& sister no doubt!) out. Perhaps pilchards is the way forward with him too when he gets home.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

B12 is an Appetite stimulant I think Claire (as a single dose, not as part of a course). Might well be worth asking about as combined with the rehydration it might get Thomas eating again?


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> The vit b12 injection what was that for?
> They said yesterday that if he still isn't eating then they may think bout sending him home and seeing if he eats at home. I don't mind that but I thought I could mention the same things as Freddy had. He seemed to have everything covered yesterday. Just wondered what the b12 injection is so I don't look like I haven't got a clue what I'm on about lol xx


The Vit B injection should boost his appetite. Illness can prevent B12 being absorbed so the injection is used and often gets them eating again. My Bear has a B12 injection every 2 weeks because we are not exactly sure what stopped him eating enough in March. (It could be some form of IBD.) We carry on with it because if it ain't broke...……

There is now a vitamin B12 supplement called Cobalaplex(?) but to get the same effect from adding to food even if the cat is eating requires huge amounts of the vitamin.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> The rehydration obviously worked a treat with Fred then  if you think about the elderly when they get even slightly dehydrated and how confused they get, it's easy to see how it would affect a small furry boy. I'm so glad Ed and Fred have been scoffing this morning, it's just brilliant to read.
> 
> Now come on Thomas, stop stressing your poor mummy (& sister no doubt!) out. Perhaps pilchards is the way forward with him too when he gets home.


Yip Mrs F, more pilchards are definitely on the shopping list for today.

I'm also gonna find a good stockist and but the baby decongestant stuff to help clear their airways. Help their breathing. I'm gonna try and get some calpol decongestant plug ins and dot them around here. It's worth a try for it to alleviate their symptoms.

I'm chuffed they have eaten so well. But I'm gonna buy lots of things to tempt them and spoil them xxx

Just my tom tat to go now. I want him home so badly. I also want what's the very best for him so I know I have to go with the vet say ❤

Hopefully not long now for my phone call xx


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> The Vit B injection should boost his appetite. Illness can prevent B12 being absorbed so the injection is used and often gets them eating again. My Bear has a B12 injection every 2 weeks because we are not exactly sure what stopped him eating enough in March. (It could be some form of IBD.) We carry on with it because if it ain't broke...……
> 
> There is now a vitamin B12 supplement called Cobalaplex(?) but to get the same effect from adding to food even if the cat is eating requires huge amounts of the vitamin.


Thank you for explaining to me @QOTN xx

Is that what the appetite stimulant is then? Vit b12? Xx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Yip Mrs F, more pilchards are definitely on the shopping list for today.
> 
> I'm also gonna find a good stockist and but the baby decongestant stuff to help clear their airways. Help their breathing. I'm gonna try and get some calpol decongestant plug ins and dot them around here. It's worth a try for it to alleviate their symptoms.
> 
> I'm chuffed they have eaten so well. But I'm gonna buy lots of things to tempt them and spoil them xxx
> 
> Just my tom tat to go now. I want him home so badly. I also want what's the very best for him so I know I have to go with the vet say ❤
> 
> Hopefully not long now for my phone call xx


My cats were given Bisolvon as a decongestant. Best to ask the vet I think rather than use a different human medicine without approval.


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Thank you for explaining to me @QOTN xx
> 
> Is that what the appetite stimulant is then? Vit b12? Xx


There are other more immediate appetite stimulants like Mirtazapine and Periactin. If he was given Mirtazapine and it works, the effect should last for about 3 days. It does not work with all cats but Periactin has to be given twice a day.


----------



## Clairabella

Just had an update on Thomas.

They said he is eating a little now. He will attempt to eat but before he would lick it or sniff his food and not touch it. They are gonna look at taking away his fluids today to see if he can hold his own without them before he can come home.

He is in a high humidity room they said. In isolation. With steam and also olbas oil.

They said he seems a bit brighter now and not so lifeless as when he came in. He will sometimes sit up now when they walk in the room whereas before he would just lay there. So they think he must be feeling better  

He’s in for another night definitely and for review tomorrow xx


----------



## Trixie1

@Clairabella good to hear that he's managing to eat a little now and seems to be more alert today, the Olbas oil will help I'm sure, hopefully he will improve more throughout the day, come on Thomas , get well very soon.. Xx


----------



## Soozi

I’m glad they gave him Vit B12 that could really help him on his way. 
Nebulisation is also good for him. At last he’s being given proper treatment. xxx


----------



## Soozi

I can imagine how much you miss him and want him home but best another day being monitored. xxx


----------



## SbanR

Yay good news that your two youngest are eating better and Tom tat is showing signs of improvement. Hope you'll be able to get him home soon. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Laying on the bed contemplating having a power hour and this one is keeping me company ❤










Fancy a cwtch with you Mamma bear owl face ❤


----------



## Clairabella

such a very beautiful baby boy ❤


----------



## Soozi

Awww Freddy have a lickle snooze with mama! ❤
Has he eaten a bit more? 
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww Freddy have a lickle snooze with mama! ❤
> Has he eaten a bit more?
> xxx


Yes love, mackerel in tomato sauce and a little bit of cooked chicken. I'm gonna cook some more turkey mince soon too xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Yes love, mackerel in tomato sauce and a little bit of cooked chicken. I'm gonna cook some more turkey mince soon too xx


I think little and often works best! Well done it was defo the best thing getting him to the vets recovery should be much quicker. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I think little and often works best! Well done it was defo the best thing getting him to the vets recovery should be much quicker. xxx


I just broke off a little tiny piece of turkey mince for him and he ate it raw 

Also showed an interest in the cathedral city snack nibble things I have here so he had some of that too xx

I'm gonna do little and often like you said sooz but You are right love it has definitely brought him on I couldn't have made him better without going xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I just broke off a little tiny piece of turkey mince for him and he ate it raw
> 
> Also showed an interest in the cathedral city snack nibble things I have here so he had some of that too xx
> 
> I'm gonna do little and often like you said sooz but You are right love it has definitely brought him on I couldn't have made him better without going xxx


Raw will be fine! Aww bless glad things are looking more positive. xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Really relieved to hear Fred and Ed are both eating a bit - that's good news and hopefully the start of them turning around. 

Now if it were me I'd be on the phone to Tom Tat's vet and ask them if they have given him an appetite stimulant at all - if not then please would they - AND will they give him the B12 injection as well if they haven't done already. B12 gives them more energy and as a side effect can make them more hungry - it is a vitamin that does no harm if they don't need it and they just excrete the excess. They really shouldn't have a problem giving it alongside other treatment. 

The appetite stimulant they are sometimes more reluctant to give as it can give false messages to the vet about how poorly they really are - they would prefer to know if they are eating of their own accord or not. However he has been so poorly and at this stage I would be wanting him to eat whatever to get some nutrients inside and energy so I would be asking for this. if they haven't given him one yet. They don't have to give a lot as it's very effective usually. As long as you are aware that the eating is as a result of the stimulant and he may stop again once it wears off that's what the vet will want you to be aware of.


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Really relieved to hear Fred and Ed are both eating a bit - that's good news and hopefully the start of them turning around.
> 
> Now if it were me I'd be on the phone to Tom Tat's vet and ask them if they have given him an appetite stimulant at all - if not then please would they - AND will they give him the B12 injection as well if they haven't done already. B12 gives them more energy and as a side effect can make them more hungry - it is a vitamin that does no harm if they don't need it and they just excrete the excess. They really shouldn't have a problem giving it alongside other treatment.
> 
> The appetite stimulant they are sometimes more reluctant to give as it can give false messages to the vet about how poorly they really are - they would prefer to know if they are eating of their own accord or not. However he has been so poorly and at this stage I would be wanting him to eat whatever to get some nutrients inside and energy so I would be asking for this. if they haven't given him one yet. They don't have to give a lot as it's very effective usually. As long as you are aware that the eating is as a result of the stimulant and he may stop again once it wears off that's what the vet will want you to be aware of.


I agree and also suggested it as it would give him a boost. I think Freddy's Vet is more competent and threw the lot in the mix to get him up on his feet. If he's feeling better in himself then recovery will follow. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Both boys are smashing their way through Felix kitten AGAIL


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Both boys are smashing their way through Felix kitten AGAIL


Brilliant hun! Plenty of fluid in that too! Yay!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Brilliant hun! Plenty of fluid in that too! Yay!


You should see him sooz. He has a little podgy tummy now after that lol xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Relieved to hear Tom Tat is slightly better. I would like to see the vet give him the b12 injection. I am so pleased to hear Ed and Freddie are now eating. Post alway as little and often as you want on here. Claire we all routing for your boys to get better. You are doing a great job.


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Both boys are smashing their way through Felix kitten AGAIL


Yay!!! That's great news!


----------



## huckybuck

Woo hoo fab news!!


----------



## Summercat

Glad things are looking up


----------



## Clairabella

Omg I slept and now I don’t know where the hell I am but I know I’m here lol


----------



## Clairabella

I’m not gonna lie, the vet called me and I was unconscious. I know he said Thomas is doing well today and also if he continues then I can pick him up tomorrow at 9.45 and bring my boy home xx 

I didn’t ask about the injection because I was too sleepy. Amy woke me and shoved the phone in my face lol. This is why I shouldn’t sleep :,-( I would’ve been more alert xx


----------



## Clairabella

The middle and baby child are eating so well too ❤


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I'm not gonna lie, the vet called me and I was unconscious. I know he said Thomas is doing well today and also if he continues then I can pick him up tomorrow at 9.45 and bring my boy home xx
> 
> I didn't ask about the injection because I was too sleepy. Amy woke me and shoved the phone in my face lol. This is why I shouldn't sleep :,-( I would've been more alert xx


Aww you really needed that hun! You can ask him when you pick Tom tat up it would only take a minute to give him a jab. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Aww you really needed that hun! You can ask him when you pick Tom tat up it would only take a minute to give him a jab. xxx


Okey doke i'll Do that love xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Okey doke i'll Do that love xxx


He'd need a good reason to not give it hun! So stand your ground! :Kissxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Rightyo! I’ll prepare myself for it xx

Oh my god I can’t wait to have my tom tat home. My precious eldest boy ❤ He is gonna have a new smell now :-(. Oh wotevs, least he’s coming home. He’ll soon be back to being the boss lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> I'm not gonna lie, the vet called me and I was unconscious. I know he said Thomas is doing well today and also if he continues then I can pick him up tomorrow at 9.45 and bring my boy home xx
> 
> I didn't ask about the injection because I was too sleepy. Amy woke me and shoved the phone in my face lol. This is why I shouldn't sleep :,-( I would've been more alert xx


lol you must of needed the sleep, do you the world of good!! So glad things are beginning to look up Claire and great Ed and Fred have their appetite back , as soozi says you can sort out the injection in the morning. I'm so pleased that things are looking so much positive now Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> lol you must of needed the sleep, do you the world of good!! So glad things are beginning to look up Claire and great Ed and Fred have their appetite back , as soozi says you can sort out the injection in the morning. I'm so pleased that things are looking so much positive now Xx


Thank you love xx so much better ❤ Maybe now we are on the up  xxx


----------



## Trixie1

I think you may well be about time! So pleased for you, onwards and upwards!! Xx


----------



## Emmasian

So, so pleased at all the improvements in all pussycats! Come on Tom, get chomping so Mummy can have all her boys home.

Do not berate yourself for five seconds for conking out in a heap for a bit, you must be utterly exhausted. 

Eagerly awaiting news of Tom's hopeful return in the morning xx


----------



## SbanR

Keeping fingers crossed you'll be able to bring Tom tat home tomorrow
You needed the rest CB, and still need a lot more so I wish you a very good night's sleep tonight. Xx


----------



## Matrod

Glad to hear there’s been improvements in the other two, everything crossed that Tomtat comes home tomorrow. Hope you get a good nights sleep x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This is the most pleasing update @Clairabella - I am so happy to read that 1) Thomas will hopefully come home in the morning 2) Ed and Fred are eating well and 3) you got some sleep! Brilliant on all counts. Now I hope you have a better sleep tonight ready for the return of the oldest fluffball!

Oooh, as he's going to smell funny, I think he might need a bath in the next couple of weeks** :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

** I am clearly just trying to make you laugh and would never suggest that your poorly boy had a bath before he was ready


----------



## SbanR

Your disclaimer is too late @Mrs Funkin . Hehehe go to the doghouse:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> ** I am clearly just trying to make you laugh and would never suggest that your poorly boy had a bath before he was ready


:Hilarious :Hilarious

What are you like! Lol xx

That cheered me up lol I should've seen that coming when I wrote about him smelling funny lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Your disclaimer is too late @Mrs Funkin . Hehehe go to the doghouse:Hilarious


:Hilarious

You are naughty SB lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Your disclaimer is too late @Mrs Funkin . Hehehe go to the doghouse:Hilarious


Just got the doghouse bit lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Do not go to dog you know what Mrs F as I’ve heard they are brutal there lol you and I would never survive there lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Boys have eaten more Felix AGAIL and cooked em some turkey mince too xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> Do not go to dog you know what Mrs F as I've heard they are brutal there lol you and I would never survive there lol xx


I'm much too much of a softie!

Glad they are still eating, you must be so relieved. Now go and get some sleep xx


----------



## huckybuck

Been out for the evening and just checking in - so pleased to hear Tom Tat should be coming home and even better that the youngsters are eating again!!!


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Been out for the evening and just checking in - so pleased to hear Tom Tat should be coming home and even better that the youngsters are eating again!!!


I hope this will be the end now HB ❤ Xxx

The two babies have eaten so well. Best I've seen em eat in what feels like a long time  xxx


----------



## LJC675

Morning, hope you managed to get a decent sleep last night. Sending good vibes for all the good news to continue today xxxxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Morning claire. So pleased to hear Tom tat is likely to come home tomorrow. So good to see Ed and Freddie are eating as well. Good to see you get some sleep you needed it.


----------



## Clairabella

LJC675 said:


> Morning, hope you managed to get a decent sleep last night. Sending good vibes for all the good news to continue today xxxxx





Gallifreyangirl said:


> Morning claire. So pleased to hear Tom tat is likely to come home tomorrow. So good to see Ed and Freddie are eating as well. Good to see you get some sleep you needed it.


Thank you ladies ❤

Ed has decided this morning he isn't going to eat. I'll keep an eye. How right eye is red and inflamed which I was given drops for but he will never let me hold him or carry him to get close enough to do it. I'm gonna have to get to the chemist today when I pick Thomas up and then I will buy sterile gauze/cotton wool and normal saline. It's the only thing I can think of to try.

When Thomas comes home I'm gonna put him in isolation in the foster room so that he doesn't get symptoms again or at least so that they dont get any worse. I was afraid of doing that because I don't know if the room will harbour germs, especially if it's herpes virus like what my vet nurse friend said yesterday. I'm afraid of the virus being in the walls and in the skirtings in there. Although I have cleaned the room three times now with disinfectant and anistel (cats Protection cleaning solution) so I know it's clean to the human eye at least lol just what germs I can't see is the concern xx i'll Take that chance.

Freddy is doing that retching sort of thing this morning too. Like he is either aggravated by a sore throat or that he has the cough starting like my tom tat did :,-( luckily still eating though! He likes his turkey mince and little tiny cathedral city cubes of cheese. I'm gonna have to get more stinky food though I think so they can smell it and hopefully Ed will eat for me again and Fred won't lose his appetite. I'm sure it just all stems from having a blocked nose and having bunged up upper airways xx

I can't wait to see tom tat ❤ I just can't wait. I can't stop thinking about him xx


----------



## Trixie1

Morning, hope you managed to get a good, long nights sleep. So pleased to hear that Ed and Fred are continuing to eat really well. I’m hoping that Tom will be home today too, so pleased that things are finally beginning to come together for you. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Claire, just catching up, was so happy to read Ed & Freddy are eating well but then this morning Ed’s decided not to eat, aww come on Ed please eat for your mamma & your PF aunties & uncles. And Freddy please feel better.
I hope it’s good news this morning regarding Tom tat coming home, really hope he’s feeling much better & is eating.
Aww come on boys we are all praying you all feel better & are eating well.
Lots of extra smelly foods & extra snuggles
Healing vibes coming their way xx


----------



## Clairabella

In other news,

Cat related news 

It's my Amy's birthday on Tuesday so I ordered her a cake which is


ebonycat said:


> Morning Claire, just catching up, was so happy to read Ed & Freddy are eating well but then this morning Ed's decided not to eat, aww come on Ed please eat for your mamma & your PF aunties & uncles. And Freddy please feel better.
> I hope it's good news this morning regarding Tom tat coming home, really hope he's feeling much better & is eating.
> Aww come on boys we are all praying you all feel better & are eating well.
> Lots of extra smelly foods & extra snuggles
> Healing vibes coming their way xx


Thank you so much it really means the world to us that you are all rooting for us and willing them to get better ❤❤❤ Xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Clairabella said:


> In other news,
> 
> Cat related news
> 
> It's my Amy's birthday on Tuesday so I ordered her a cake which is
> 
> Thank you so much it really means the world to us that you are all rooting for us and willing them to get better ❤❤❤ Xxx


Happy Birthday for Tuesday Amy
I hope you have an extra special day with your mum & fur brothers xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Happy birthday for Tuesday Amy


----------



## Clairabella

I posted that before finishing lol.

So,

The cake is cat related  and the cake maker is going to make a cake-ified version of tom tat, Ed and Fred to go on the cake lol. I don’t know exactly what it will be like yet because I left it to her to design as I’m useless but I will post pics on Tuesday to show all her Cat chat aunties :Kiss xx it’s her birthday present off her brother’s  xx


----------



## Summercat

Sounds will be a nice surprise cake, looking forward to the pics


----------



## Trixie1

The Cake sounds Fab!! Looking forward to seeing the pictures too!


----------



## SbanR

I hope you've managed to have a good night's rest CB, n your two youngest pick up on the eating.
If you have an Asda nearby, might be worth popping in to check their Irish beef mince. I went in yesterday to get some diced turkey but came out with two kilos of the mince instead!:Woot It's been reduced to half price, from £1.95 to 98p per 500gm pack. They're discontinuing this line but I don't know if its just this store or nationally.

Look forward to pics of Tom tat home


----------



## QOTN

Herpesvirus does not remain in the environment. It is a respiratory virus, transmitted by oral secretions. In any case, once the cat has recovered form the initial infection, it is likely to be at least 5 months before it will shed again. Once a cat has Herpes it cannot catch it again. It has it lying dormant for life.

As far as I know, panleukopenia is the only virus that can last up to 2 years in the environment. Most viruses do not tolerate drying out. (Faecal viruses will be harboured in scraps of faeces, possibly too small to see.)


----------



## Soozi

Can’t wait to see Tom tat! ❤I think it’s a good idea putting Tom in the foster room hun especially as he will smell of Vet!
Don’t give up with the eye drops even if it goes everywhere if you can get some in then it’s something.
Wil look in again in a bit.
xxx
How old will Amy be on Tuesday?


----------



## Clairabella

I got him! Pics to follow very soon ❤❤


----------



## Soozi

Did you get the B12 jab? I know I keep on about it but think it would do him good! Lol! 
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

My boy ❤

No words to describe how I'm feeling to have him home





































When I say I worship the ground he walks on.....❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## oliviarussian

Welcome home Tom, it’s good to see you handsome boy x


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> My boy ❤
> 
> No words to describe how I'm feeling to have him home
> 
> View attachment 368500
> 
> 
> View attachment 368499
> 
> 
> View attachment 368497
> 
> 
> View attachment 368498
> 
> 
> When I say I worship the ground he walks on.....❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


Awww lovely to see Tom tat! He looks well considering what he's been through! And eating!!!!! Yay!!!  ❤


----------



## Trixie1

Oh gorgeous Tom! Sooooo good to see you!! Looking good too, glad your home. X


----------



## Clairabella

He’s looking smokin’ isn’t he ❤:Kiss


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So glad to see Tom home and eating as well. i


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> My boy ❤
> 
> No words to describe how I'm feeling to have him home
> 
> View attachment 368500
> 
> 
> View attachment 368499
> 
> 
> View attachment 368497
> 
> 
> View attachment 368498
> 
> 
> When I say I worship the ground he walks on.....❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


Last photo is the best thing ever


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yay for Thomas being home and licking his little lips  so happy for you all. 

Hope Fred ‘n’ Ed are perkier this morning too. Big loves xx


----------



## huckybuck

Aww lovely to see him home and eating again!!!

Don't give up on the eye drops hun - they are a pain but if you can get Amy to hold him - you can put them in - it's a couple of seconds of nuisance for him that's all but could help his eyes enormously. It is a cruel to be kind situation.

If it helps I have to give Little H eye drops everyday - I was in despair at first and thought I'd never do it - now I have it down to a T 
I pick him up and lie him on the sofa or a bed between my legs - I hook my left leg over him to pin him down and then can use both hands - one to open his eye and the other to put the drops in - it's a tricky skill but one I've mastered lol!! You could always wrap him tightly in a towel with Amy holding him. 

The key is as soon as it's done to give him a fav treat - they soon forget what's just happened. 

Give it a go because the last thing you what is eye problems in the future xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Aww lovely to see him home and eating again!!!
> 
> Don't give up on the eye drops hun - they are a pain but if you can get Amy to hold him - you can put them in - it's a couple of seconds of nuisance for him that's all but could help his eyes enormously. It is a cruel to be kind situation.
> 
> If it helps I have to give Little H eye drops everyday - I was in despair at first and thought I'd never do it - now I have it down to a T
> I pick him up and lie him on the sofa or a bed between my legs - I hook my left leg over him to pin him down and then can use both hands - one to open his eye and the other to put the drops in - it's a tricky skill but one I've mastered lol!! You could always wrap him tightly in a towel with Amy holding him.
> 
> The key is as soon as it's done to give him a fav treat - they soon forget what's just happened.
> 
> Give it a go because the last thing you what is eye problems in the future xx


Amy is worse than the cats with her lack of co operation most of the time  Nah in all seriousness if she thinks if for the boys she will do anything. I'll try the towel wrap then. Would love to be a fly on the wall and see you pinning little H down :Hilarious Xx


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Amy is worse than the cats with her lack of co operation most of the time  Nah in all seriousness if she thinks if for the boys she will do anything. I'll try the towel wrap then. Would love to be a fly on the wall and see you pinning little H down :Hilarious Xx


I keep saying I'll have to take a video - will see if Mr HB will at least take a photo - he's no help whatsoever as he's too much of a wuss to hold him for me!!


----------



## Soozi

Same with my OH he’s more nervous than Liddy when I ask him to hold her! Lol!


----------



## Clairabella

Own up then! Which one of you lot with my address is the culprit??


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Not me I don't have it.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Not me I don't have it.


Lie detectors on Jeremy Kyle show for you lot! :Hilarious

Someone knows something :Muted:Cat


----------



## Soozi

Not me!!! Lol


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> Own up then! Which one of you lot with my address is the culprit??


???????? Have I missed a post somewhere:Watching


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Own up then! Which one of you lot with my address is the culprit??


Why? What's happened?x


----------



## huckybuck

I do have your address (SS lol) - but it's not me - and no one has asked for it from me (if they did I would always ask your permission to give it out)


----------



## Trixie1

I don’t have your address eitherx


----------



## Emmasian

No address here! What has happened??!

So glad Tom is home and looks to be eating. How are the other little guys? X


----------



## Clairabella

Are you lot pulling my leg?

If it's not any of you so far then the other ones I know who have my address is

@ChaosCat; @Mrs Funkin; @LJC675; @TriTri; @Whompingwillow

That's quite a few culprits actually :Hilarious I'm clearly not protective of my details lol xx

It's ok, I trust you lot are safe


----------



## Clairabella

Someone sent me a parcel xx

Oh my god are you lot having me going? One of you did xx


----------



## Emmasian

You can't say all that then not say what's happened!! That's mean and beastly. C'monnnnnm...spill!


----------



## Summercat

Well we had sent the parcel you know about but that is waiting for an all clear


----------



## huckybuck

PHOTOS


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Well we had sent the parcel you know about but that is waiting for an all clear


❤❤

It feels like christmas waiting to open it SC ❤❤❤

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Trixie1

The suspense is killing us!?  x


----------



## Soozi

@Clairabella you and your boys are much loved! xxx
Now open the parcel!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmasian

Whaaaat??? Tell tell tell. I am in suspenders here!?


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> PHOTOS


Ok I have photographic evidence lol


----------



## Clairabella

Minus a box of chocolates which Tomtats dister half inched xx


----------



## Summercat

Ooh that looks lovely
No, idea on that one


----------



## Emmasian

Ooh larvely!


----------



## SbanR

@Clairabella listen to @Soozi and Obey!!
Open the parcel!


----------



## Soozi

Whoa!!!! Fabuloso! What’s the F10 stuff please? Lol!


----------



## Trixie1

Wow!! Lovely!! How nice!x


----------



## Clairabella

Ladies someone must know xx

Well I hope the culprit is happy as it has pushed me over the edge :Hilarious 

Actually had a job to catch my breath. Amy had to talk for me  first time for everything 

I have never ever known anything like this in my life. 

I can’t ever ever comprehend why people would do this for me. I don’t deserve it. 

Not just friends. But Family.

I am speechless xxx


----------



## SbanR

Veeerrrryy nice
Ration out the sardines though or your boys will have the squits next:Wacky


----------



## Clairabella

It's @Mrs Funkin

My gut is telling me it's her!! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Or @ChaosCat! Mama Cc was it you?? Coz u're quiet

Seems no one else has owned up xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Whoa!!!! Fabuloso! What's the F10 stuff please? Lol!


It's my favourite of all but close first to the wine lol. It's cleaning stuffs


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Ladies someone must know xx
> 
> Well I hope the culprit is happy as it has pushed me over the edge :Hilarious
> 
> Actually had a job to catch my breath. Amy had to talk for me  first time for everything
> 
> I have never ever known anything like this in my life.
> 
> I can't ever ever comprehend why people would do this for me. I don't deserve it.
> 
> Not just friends. But Family.
> 
> I am speechless xxx


You have just managed to bring tears to my eyes. I don't know who did this, but how nice of that person/persons you dooooo deserve this, you have been to hell and back!! Your one amazing person Claire Xx


----------



## Summercat

Very nice surprise after the time you have had recently:Cat

I don't know who sent it but maybe someone who is not online at the moment. Looking at the wine has me tempted to crack open a bottle of white, that I have in the fridge


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> You have just managed to bring tears to my eyes. I don't know who did this, but how nice of that person/persons you dooooo deserve this, you have been to hell and back!! Your one amazing person Claire Xx


I have my boys and I'm human baby love, it's all I need. I don't need these gifts i'd Rather they kept their money than spend on me xxx


----------



## QOTN

I only told Summercat, Claire. Did it come from the UK?


----------



## Charity

There are some very kind people on here, that's lovely....I suspect someone on your shortlist. Glad Tom Tat is so much better.


----------



## Summercat

What's money but to spend, you can't take it with you. Better to enjoy while can and share what will.
Hope you all have a good evening at the @Clairabella house.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh how lovely, what a nice surprise. It wasn’t me (I wish it had been, sorry, I’ve been wrapped up in myself), go and open the wine I say


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> I have my boys and I'm human baby love, it's all I need. I don't need these gifts i'd Rather they kept their money than spend on me xxx


As Soozi says "you and your boys are much loved" And there'are some great, kind people here!Xx


----------



## Summercat

Is it ok to play guess who? I am thinking maybe Whompingwillow or paddypaws. Or a few who clubbed together?


----------



## ebonycat

Just catching up, so, so happy Tom tats home & looking fabulous & eating. Aww he’s such a lovely boy.

Aww the gifts are a lovely thought, you deserve them with everything you’ve been through. Enjoy the wine. 
There are so many lovely people on here xx


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Is it ok to play guess who? I am thinking maybe Whompingwillow or paddypaws. Or a few who clubbed together?


Good Idea!!  I think Soozi, CC or Whompingwillow and you!!


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> I only told Summercat, Claire. Did it come from the UK?


QOTN how could I forget! It was you wasn't it xx


----------



## Clairabella

I’ve never ever known anything like it and all because my boys brought me here xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Ah not me but I think it was a wonderful idea, whosever it was.

I was just thinking @LJC675 did recently send a fountain and she is on the short list, so maybe.:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> Ah not me but I think it was a wonderful idea, whosever it was.
> 
> I was just thinking @LJC675 did recently send a fountain and she is on the short list, so maybe.:Hilarious


I feel like Miss Marple!! Yes good point about the fountain. I'm sticking to the other three I mentioned!


----------



## Clairabella

It's either @LJC675 then or @QOTN Xx

I can't stop crying xx


----------



## Clairabella

Clairabella said:


> QOTN how could I forget! It was you wasn't it xx


Amazon pantry @QOTN xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I still don’t believe someone already mentioned is being honest either


----------



## Whompingwillow

Claire is convinced it was me, so if no one owns up I could just own it and pretend I am the generous one with the heart here..


----------



## Whompingwillow

You have also sent her in floods of tears so it would only be fair she thanks you instead of me, with accusations


----------



## Trixie1

It must be Soozi she’s awfully quiet!!?


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> There are some very kind people on here, that's lovely....I suspect someone on your shortlist. Glad Tom Tat is so much better.


Thank you charity ❤ Can't stop watching him xx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Claire is convinced it was me, so if no one owns up I could just own it and pretend I am the generous one with the heart here..


:Hilarious


----------



## Soozi

Trixie1 said:


> It must be Soozi she's awfully quiet!!?


Wasn't me! I no speak with fork tongue! :Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> Wasn't me! I no speak with fork tongue! :Hilarious


 But knows who did send the parcel!! Come on everyone let's grill Soozi!!


----------



## Summercat

Hmm @Soozi knows @huckybuck I think but huckybuck said not her....

Have popped open my white wine and will watch this space :Cat​


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Hmm @Soozi knows @huckybuck I think but huckybuck said not her....
> 
> Have popped open my white wine and will watch this space :Cat​


Yes, all this talk of white wine has made me thirsty!! I'm off to open mine too wouldn't be surprised if HB had something to do with the parcel too!!


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> QOTN how could I forget! It was you wasn't it xx


The other parcel was sent by me but came from Summercat. Did you like the card?


----------



## QOTN

I was too busy thinking of the cats, Claire. I don't do wine and things for owners!


----------



## Clairabella

Drum rollll!!! P- LEASE ❤


----------



## Clairabella

So the angel who sent us these gifts is:

Our lovely @LJC675

Trust no one ladies lol xxxxxx

Thank you is never ever enough ❤

I can't put words on how I feel right now xxxx


----------



## Soozi




----------



## Soozi

What a lovely lady! ❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> The other parcel was sent by me but came from Summercat. Did you like the card?


I haven't opened the gift yet from my butty Mr Biggs and his lovely Mamma,SC xx

The card was stunning xx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> I haven't opened the gift yet from my butty Mr Biggs and his lovely Mamma,SC xx
> 
> The card was stunning xx


Best to wait a while.


----------



## Summercat

Super nice of @LJC675


----------



## Clairabella

Do you mind if I post a pic to show everyone @QOTN coz I have pics on my phone from when I showed Amy and my sister xxx


----------



## Clairabella

She was in school when I got it so I was demanded to send pics lol xx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Do you mind if I post a pic to show everyone @QOTN coz I have pics on my phone from when I showed Amy and my sister xxx


Of course you can. Those cards were made by one of our welfare volunteers.


----------



## ChaosCat

That was so very kind of @LJC675! And well deserved!


----------



## huckybuck

Aww Cat Chat Angel @LJC675

What a lovely lovely person she is xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> Of course you can. Those cards were made by one of our welfare volunteers.


They are absolutely stunning ❤

J'adored my card xx

The most beeeeaautiful kitty's on it but the quality of it - well it was just perfect ❤ And so very pretty Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Pics ❤

I'm so sad I even had to take pics of the envelope because even the envelope was smart and a lovely finishing touch to the stunning card inside










Just look at those babies?! Am I right in that they are Siamese @QOTN?

But how pretty is that ❤

Then inside ❤ Our message










With this waiting for us to open when the boys are better :Kiss










Thank you so much @Summercat and Mr Biggs. Knowing now that @QOTN has made it, the boys are in for a treat and are very spoilt boys xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Pics ❤
> 
> I'm so sad I even had to take pics of the envelope because even the envelope was smart and a lovely finishing touch to the stunning card inside
> 
> View attachment 368566
> 
> 
> Just look at those babies?! Am I right in that they are Siamese @QOTN?
> 
> But how pretty is that ❤
> 
> Then inside ❤ Our message
> 
> View attachment 368568
> 
> 
> With this waiting for us to open when the boys are better :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 368569
> 
> 
> Thank you so much @Summercat and Mr Biggs. Knowing now that @QOTN has made it, the boys are in for a treat and are very spoilt boys xxx


It is absolutely lovely!

... but you better delete the envelope photo or blurr your address- you won't want to show it on a public forum.


----------



## Matrod

ChaosCat said:


> It is absolutely lovely!
> 
> ... but you better delete the envelope photo or blurr your address- you won't want to show it on a public forum.


I've deleted the photo just in case.

What lovely thoughtful members to send you those gifts :Happy


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> It is absolutely lovely!
> 
> ... but you better delete the envelope photo or blurr your address- you won't want to show it on a public forum.


Omg I thought I had! Coz I noticed that xx


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> I've deleted the photo just in case.
> 
> What lovely thoughtful members to send you those gifts :Happy


Thank you @Matrod xx beat me to it xxxxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

All you white wine drinkers. You are a bad influence around here and corrupting my mind


----------



## Soozi

Will join you all soon! 
xxx


----------



## Summercat

Lovely card @QOTN


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> I've deleted the photo just in case.
> 
> What lovely thoughtful members to send you those gifts :Happy


Honestly, @Matrod, I haven't even wrote half here out of disgust in myself coz I'm mortified,
like i'm a charity case or something and I hate that I've literally laid myself bare and said really how bad things are for me. I never accept help and the first to rally around others.

The kindness and it's true real acts of kindness, love and support I've been shown but it has completely overwhelmed me on more than one occasion.

So many members have rallied around me to pick me up and sort me out xx

People who I've never even met who i classed as good friends anyway but it's more than that. Its more like family ❤

If it wasn't for everyone here on this thread then I don't know how I would 've even got this far.

Just know that I would do the same in return in a heartbeat if I could coz u all mean so much to us xx


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
I am already on my second glass, though I drink mini glasses


----------



## Soozi

Awww that card is lovely! ❤


----------



## Clairabella

It’s only right I follow them lol xx

Is it too early for wine though lol xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
It is not charity, just being nice as you have been going through a difficult time.


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> @Soozi
> I am already on my second glass, though I drink mini glasses


Oooh you little minx! Lol! I dilute my wine with water! I have to it's only 1.59€ a bottle! 
:Wtf xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Girls I’m gonna have to take Freddy to hospital I think


----------



## LJC675

@Clairabella as @Summercat says it's not charity, just trying to sned a little pick me up when times are tough. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

He really isn’t looking well


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Honestly, @Matrod, I haven't even wrote half here out of disgust in myself coz I'm mortified,
> like i'm a charity case or something and I hate that I've literally laid myself bare and said really how bad things are for me. I never accept help and the first to rally around others.
> 
> The kindness and it's true real acts of kindness, love and support I've been shown but it has completely overwhelmed me on more than one occasion.
> 
> So many members have rallied around me to pick me up and sort me out xx
> 
> People who I've never even met who i classed as good friends anyway but it's more than that. Its more like family ❤
> 
> If it wasn't for everyone here on this thread then I don't know how I would 've even got this far.
> 
> Just know that I would do the same in return in a heartbeat if I could coz u all mean so much to us xx


Hun not charity it's kind hearts that see a lovely friend that needs a bit of TLC!


----------



## Summercat

Poor boy


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my god I feel sick he doesn’t look well at all


----------



## Clairabella

Waiting for emergency vet call back


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> He really isn't looking well


Hun give him today as this is exactly what happened with Ed and Tom. If he is eating and drinking I don't think its panic stations. If he won't eat then it means a call to the vet. xxx
Edit... oh he can't be too good!


----------



## Clairabella

I cant do that


----------



## Clairabella

Look


----------



## Soozi

Oh no! He looks very unwell!


----------



## Clairabella

Omg I’m shaking so much he looks awful


----------



## LJC675

Oh no, poor Owl Face that picture breaks my heart. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clairabella




----------



## Clairabella

I’m not imagining it am I he looks awful don’t he


----------



## ebonycat

Oh no, poor Freddy


----------



## Matrod

Is he open mouth breathing?


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> Is he open mouth breathing?


Yes


----------



## Summercat

He is tinier than the other two, he should go in I think. You still don't know exactly what it is.
Poor babe.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Yes


Just phone the Vet again now hun! Put some boiling water in a bowl and hold it under his nose! Not too close. But close enough for him to inhale some steam.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Oh poor fred. Looks poorly. Glad you phoned emergency vet. You are not needy or a charity case. I can't believe the generosity of people on here.


----------



## Matrod

Clairabella said:


> Yes


If he's doing that at rest & not been playing or anything that is worrying. I know you will but make sure you tell the vets he's doing that. If it's cat flu that can effect the upper respiratory function.


----------



## Trixie1

Oh no!! Freddie. Glad you called the vet too, he doesn’t look right at all. X


----------



## Soozi

Matrod said:


> If he's doing that at rest & not been playing or anything that is worrying. I know you will but make sure you tell the vets he's doing that. If it's cat flu that can effect the upper respiratory function.


I'm sure it is a case of bad cat flu but he's only little so needs extra care. The vet hopefully has rung back.


----------



## Soozi

This is nerve racking.


----------



## Trixie1

I really hope he’s ok.


----------



## Matrod

Soozi said:


> I'm sure it is a case of bad cat flu but he's only little so needs extra care. The vet hopefully has rung back.


Fingers crossed that's all it is. When we have a cold we can't breathe properly & feel rubbish so I imagine it's something similar in cats.


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Just look at those babies?! Am I right in that they are Siamese @QOTN?


The kittens are Burmese.

Freddie does look like my herpes cats. Oh dear. Is he making a noise?


----------



## Clairabella

I’m on car park didn’t wait for vet


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Freddie, poor baby boy  Hope you are on the way to the vet with him. Oh Claire, I’m so sorry it seems never ending. Wish I could give you a big squishy cuddle xxx


----------



## Clairabella

made it here before the vet lol


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Hope Freddie is okay.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(I’m feeling a bit tearful about it, poor Owl Face. Oh Claire, paws crossed for the vet seeing you soon xx)


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> (I'm feeling a bit tearful about it, poor Owl Face. Oh Claire, paws crossed for the vet seeing you soon xx)


Me too! It's bad enough for Freddy but Claire has to watch him looking so unwell.


----------



## Trixie1

I’m really worried too at least he’s in the right place, hopefully he’ll be ok now.


----------



## Soozi

I think they might keep him in but if they do it would be for the best.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I do wish someone would invent a teleporter, then we could all hop in it for a group hug. It’s been so horrid for Claire for weeks and weeks now, I wish I could help. Sending love to you all, two and four legged xx


----------



## Trixie1

Yes, it’s just so frustrating not knowing how Fred’s doing and wish I could have gone to the vets with Claire too, she’s been through far too much


----------



## SuboJvR

Poor Freddie! I’m sure he will bounce back with a little supportive care and TLC. Thinking of you all! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my days, the bed in animal hospital didn’t even get cold coz Freddy has just gone straight into his brothers bed lol.


I’ve told them to address him as wise old owl face! Coz that’s what he is xx

It’s no point in me going over the ins and outs really. It’s same old now. He isn’t well. He’s being nursed in isolation now and we wasn’t there long coz they took him to the room and was gonna sort him out and put him on oxygen xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh lovely boy, at least he’s in the best place - and his big bruv’s bed  

Hope you’re doing ok Claire, I’m sure it’s awful (my heart hurts for how sad you must be feeling) but go and have a glass of wine and a sleep if you are able and wake up reinvigorated in the morning. Big loves xx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh Claire!! I’m so sorry that this has now happened to Owl face, just when you think this virus thing is over it comes back again and again!! I do so wish that this is the last of it!! and that “wise old owl face” lol makes a speedy recovery, I know that they will look after him there, try and get some rest you must be exhausted!!Xx


----------



## Clairabella

I'm feeling quite chilled out now actually thanks to this 










I'm actually relieved he is in hospital now xx if Anything bad happens they are there right on him xx


----------



## Matrod

The oxygen will make feel lots better I’m sure, sending you a huge hug xx


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you @LJC675 ❤❤


----------



## Soozi

Oxygen will help a lot! Hun you must stay as calm as you can for you, Freddy and Amy. They will get him better sweetie! xxx I’m glad you got him there nice and quickly. 
Words are failing me now I’m just so gutted for you. xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I'm feeling quite chilled out now actually thanks to this
> 
> View attachment 368606
> 
> 
> I'm actually relieved he is in hospital now xx if Anything bad happens they are there right on him xx


They will get him settled love. xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Sounds as if in right place for Freddie. I hope Ed doesn't have to go in as well. Did Tom get the b12 injection?


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I could cry for you having to go through all this. 

I don't know if it will help but when I was little a long long time ago I had a cat called Kitty. 

It was in the days before we even had vaccinations for cats. 

She caught it a couple of times and was really really poorly - all the same symptoms you are dealing with. 

In those days you just treated at home - in front of a warm fire, hand feeding, encouraging to drink - we didn't even give ABs or anything back then - btw I am showing my age!! At one stage I even had my teacher (a nun) and class at school all praying for her to survive. With TLC she pulled through it twice!!! 

Anyhow what I'm trying to say is you are giving the boys every chance possible by taking them to the vets - we have more treatment to offer and vaccinations too which should lessen the severity of the symptoms. If they have Freddy in isolation and on O2 and being given meds - he is getting the best treatment possible. We will all think of him and send him lots of positive get well wishes. 

Hoping the other two are on the mend now xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Oh I could cry for you having to go through all this.
> 
> I don't know if it will help but when I was little a long long time ago I had a cat called Kitty.
> 
> It was in the days before we even had vaccinations for cats.
> 
> She caught it a couple of times and was really really poorly - all the same symptoms you are dealing with.
> 
> In those days you just treated at home - in front of a warm fire, hand feeding, encouraging to drink - we didn't even give ABs or anything back then - btw I am showing my age!! At one stage I even had my teacher (a nun) and class at school all praying for her to survive. With TLC she pulled through it twice!!!
> 
> Anyhow what I'm trying to say is you are giving the boys every chance possible by taking them to the vets - we have more treatment to offer and vaccinations too which should lessen the severity of the symptoms. If they have Freddy in isolation and on O2 and being given meds - he is getting the best treatment possible. We will all think of him and send him lots of positive get well wishes.
> 
> Hoping the other two are on the mend now xx


Thanks HB. I don't want to feel as scared as I did tonight in a hurry. I didn't even give out of hours a chance to ring me back, I made my way there as with the travel time it was just delaying things by waiting xx

I'm gonna mention to them tomorrow about taking them all in and isolating them and then see about having a good clean done whilst they are in. Maybe industrial steamer or something and then when they are in hospital I can do that then have them all home at the same time instead of this staggering business coz it doesn't seem to be getting anywhere xx


----------



## SbanR

Poor Owl Face and poor CB, but as others have said, little Freddie is in the best place now and I'm sure he'll pull through quickly.
I hope Tom tat and Ed continue to improve. Get some rest tonight now CB


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Poor Owl Face and poor CB, but as others have said, little Freddie is in the best place now and I'm sure he'll pull through quickly.
> I hope Tom tat and Ed continue to improve. Get some rest tonight now CB


SB thank you ❤

I hope I sleep too I need that chance to switch off. I hope they don't need to contact me in the night. If I sleep I'm afraid i'll Be comatosed from the wine and not hear the call xx

I hope he's ok xx he's such a tiny old owl face lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

He might think he’s an owl face and want to fly or something lol xx 

Well I hope not, I’m used to him being a naughty bird but he needs to be on his best behaviour for the strangers lol xx


----------



## Soozi

I hope Freddy is more comfortable now love and has a good night. 
I’ll see you guys in the morning! 
Sending hugs to you and everyone! 
Healing vibes to little owl face Freddy. 
❤❤❤xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Thinking of you Claire & of your boys
Sending hugs to you & heaps of healing vibes to dear little Freddy xx


----------



## Clairabella

This is just the absolute pits :,-( :,-(


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> This is just the absolute pits :,-( :,-(


Night always makes everything seem worse. You should be getting some sleep.


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> Night always makes everything seem worse. You should be getting some sleep.


I slept for about an hour I think and then one of the boys woke me coughing or spluttering or something xx I can't go back now. I'm just racking my brains as to what I can do to make this all go away xx


----------



## Summercat

Will you get the results this week? Once you know what it is, it will be easier to deal with.
But as @QOTN said, try to get some shut eye.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Will you get the results this week? Once you know what it is, it will be easier to deal with.
> But as @QOTN said, try to get some shut eye.


Sc I just saw Biggles thread xxx I'm sorry I missed it xx can't believe he has been home with you a year now xxxxx time flies xx


----------



## Summercat

He is a lovely boy. 
He looked quite different, I showed OH photos yesterday from the day he came. He was under the weather then, hence part of the reason he looks so skinny.

Now he is curled up in his new bed snoozing.

Try to get some rest and hopefully they will be able to give you answers soon as to the exact cause which will make things clearer.


----------



## Clairabella

He is a treasured and very loved little boy and it shows in the huge difference in him ❤

He’s amazing and s lucky boy xx

Did u ask me about swabs? Or tests? Um, incase you did, they told me 5-7 days for the calicivirus and herpes swab results so hopefully tomorrow - as in tues tomoro - or weds at a rough guess on my part, we’ll have an answer back from those xx


----------



## Summercat

That's good. Knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> That's good. Knowing is half the battle.


I think so too SC xx I won't rest until I know what sort of a virus takes three of my boys off their feet xx it's a good dose of something that's for sure xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Claire, I’ve everything crossed (& paws crossed) that little Freddy has had a good night & is getting all the treatment he needs to get better.
Come on darling little owl face get well soon, your mamma loves you so very much.
Sending healing vibes Freddie’s way.
How’s Tom tat & Ed this morning?
Hugs to you xx


----------



## Trixie1

Morning Claire, hope you managed to get some sleep last night, sending lots of love and positive healing vibes for Freddie Owl face today wishing him a very speedy recovery, sending lots of love and hugs to you tooXx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning @Clairabella I really really hope you got some sleep and hope Thomas and Ed had a good night with you. Also hope Freddie (or are you spelling it Freddy? I like to get these things right you know) has had a good night in big bruvver's vet bed, hopefully you'll get an update early this morning.

Just sending some love - look after yourself too, I know you are bottom of the pile when it comes to that and the other 14 legs in your house come first but still...xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Bonjooooo ladies,

Thank you xxx hoping to hear from the vet around 10ish coz I know the drill now.

Poor Fleddy, wise old owl face :,-(. The way he looked yesterday was just awful. I hope he’s ok and had a good night, he’s only a teeny tiny baby xxx 

Omg though I fell back to sleep I don’t know what time, it was around the time I was on here. But I dreamt that Amy was having a birthday party in the house so my house was rammed packed and all the kids were trying to get out to my back garden. The back garden resembled a skip lol with all my recycling over the floor which I was trying to pick up abd found that every piece I picked up, had a tiny kitten in it but I was trying to make out if they were ok or not coz some wasn’t meowing :,-(

How weird - well not really lol clearly Amys birthday, cleaning and the cats were playing on my mind 

My oldest and middle sons though, they have eaten this morning. Ed only a small amount but better than not xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Morning claire. Here is hoping you managed to get some shut eye. I am hoping Freddie is doing better at the vets for you.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning @Clairabella I really really hope you got some sleep and hope Thomas and Ed had a good night with you. Also hope Freddie (or are you spelling it Freddy? I like to get these things right you know) has had a good night in big bruvver's vet bed, hopefully you'll get an update early this morning.
> 
> Just sending some love - look after yourself too, I know you are bottom of the pile when it comes to that and the other 14 legs in your house come first but still...xxx


:Hilarious

You always make me laugh Mrs F  xx

I think Freddy's name - well it depends what mood I'm in with the spelling lol. So for example, if I'm feeling lazy I will spell it as Freddy so I can chop that one letter off and make it easier on myself 

I'm still trying to work out his personality that's the problem to match the spelling lol. Sometimes he's a bit posh and quiet for a kitten, so I think I should spell it with the 'ie' and then he doesn't something really cheeky so I think 'nope, he's definitely Owl face with a Y' on the end lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Morning claire. Here is hoping you managed to get some shut eye. I am hoping Freddie is doing better at the vets for you.


Thanks you love xxx. Can't wait to hear how he is doing this morning xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Mrs Funkin you make me laugh you mane me think of cat baths and cat loaves. Keeping fingers crossed Freddie is on the mend. Is Tom tat alright is isolation fostering room.


----------



## Clairabella

Not even joking but I literally can’t wait to put any off to school to open my new cleaning stuff xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Mrs Funkin you make me laugh you mane me think of cat baths and cat loaves. Keeping fingers crossed Freddie is on the mend. Is Tom tat alright is isolation fostering room.


No love he is out because meowed so much that I was afraid he would get stressed and then that would kick start everything for him again xx

He's so ungrateful though lol we put him in Amys bedroom in the end so he had a double cat bed and a tv and he still wanted out! Lol xx


----------



## LJC675

Clairabella said:


> I'm still trying to work out his personality that's the problem to match the spelling lol. Sometimes he's a bit posh and quiet for a kitten, so I think I should spell it with the 'ie' and then he doesn't something really cheeky so I think 'nope, he's definitely Owl face with a Y' on the end lol xx


Ha, ha that's the sort of thing I'd do. My OH often gets my 'decisions' explained to him, quite often along the lines of:
So, I'm thinking about buying an 'xxxx' I've seen this one, but its this, and then this one which is that, and if I got this one it would do this, but this one's cheaper and still has good reviews. So in the end I got this. His normal reply is 'your life, so tricky!'

Oh and my last purchase subject to thorough decision making was a camping mallet. Yep, a hammer to bang tent pegs in with. But it is really good (sadly excited about a hammer)
You should have seen how long it took me to chose my new washing machine earlier in the year!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Mrs Funkin you make me laugh you mane me think of cat baths and cat loaves. Keeping fingers crossed Freddie is on the mend. Is Tom tat alright is isolation fostering room.


I think I've got a problem.

"My name is Mrs F and I'm addicted to photos of cat loaves and post-bath cats" I think it's off to CLA for me...as for a loafing kitten a la loafing Freddie (I reckon he's posh) Owl Face, I'm lost.

I feel better now I've said it. Heh. Glad to make you laugh Claire and @Gallifreyangirl


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Least Tom tat is feeling better than.


----------



## Clairabella

I just don’t know how much more I can take. So apart from all this with the boys but apparently it’s my fault too that Molly could be a carrier of this herpes virus and my sister has ended up with a kitten who could be sick. Just what I needed to hear to cheer me up xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> I just don't know how much more I can take. So apart from all this with the boys but apparently it's my fault too that Molly could be a carrier of this herpes virus and my sister has ended up with a kitten who could be sick. Just what I needed to hear to cheer me up xx


I did worry that would get lumbered back onto you.
fingers crossed molly will just stay well, with no problem there too. 
Try let this one wash off your back for now. You need to focus (and keep sane!)


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> I did worry that would get lumbered back onto you.
> fingers crossed molly will just stay well, with no problem there too.
> Try let this one wash off your back for now. You need to focus (and keep sane!)


Just gutted xx


----------



## SbanR

As WW says, just focus on your boys at the moment CB. As uncaring as it may sound, when you adopt a kitten that was as young and poorly as Molly was, that's the risk you run and that' always has to be factored in before making the final decision to adopt.

Just carry on doing the best you can for your boys and do remember to look after yourself too.

Positive vibes and cwtches to you and yours xx


----------



## ebonycat

I’m so sorry you’re going through all this & now your sister saying that about Molly, please try not let it upset you (I know that’s hard).
You did everything right by Molly, she blossomed under your care.
I do hope she stays healthy.
As the others have said, you need to stay focused on your boys now & getting them through this.
Topping up the healing vibes for little owl face Freddy & hugs to you xx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> I just don't know how much more I can take. So apart from all this with the boys but apparently it's my fault too that Molly could be a carrier of this herpes virus and my sister has ended up with a kitten who could be sick. Just what I needed to hear to cheer me up xx


This is the trouble with lack of sleep! Wait until you know if it is Herpes before worrying about it.

Some Herpes carriers never ever shed again. Cats are at risk of catching Herpes all their lives. At least once they have it, they cannot catch it again. Shedding tends to be much less serious than the initial infection.

My Abs is nearly 20. The only time she shed was when she had kittens and Molly is not going to do that. Most of mine never shed. The risky times are a stay in a cattery, a long lasting steroid injection, (the ones that last several weeks,) and having kittens. It is possible to avoid all three high risk situations.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Just gutted xx


She's fine now isnt she?


----------



## Whompingwillow

Obviously your sister is being insensitive by bringing this up right now. She isnt the one who has has been dealing with 4 sick cats for weeks, doing vet trips multiple times a day, cleaning constantly with a big fat etc. The only thing your sister has done, is casually adopted a kitten. That may be a carrier of herpes. Finished. Give yourself a break, I think right now you need to just look after yourself and your family (the boys, and Amy) and literally only talk to people who aid the load somehow, not people who add weight to it. At least until things are very settled, and for a while. Thats what I think anyways.


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> You always make me laugh Mrs F  xx
> 
> I think Freddy's name - well it depends what mood I'm in with the spelling lol. So for example, if I'm feeling lazy I will spell it as Freddy so I can chop that one letter off and make it easier on myself
> 
> I'm still trying to work out his personality that's the problem to match the spelling lol. Sometimes he's a bit posh and quiet for a kitten, so I think I should spell it with the 'ie' and then he doesn't something really cheeky so I think 'nope, he's definitely Owl face with a Y' on the end lol xx


Maybe he is in fact a Frederick then, for those posh (or naughty!) moments?

Joey is definitely Joey but when he's naughty he's "Joseph!"


----------



## SuboJvR

Ugh your sister is being silly. Molly came in off the streets clinging to life, thin as anything. Nothing is your fault. The only thing that happened, one assumes, is that your sister fell in love with little Molly Moo (as we all did) because she was nearby. Any kitten - shelter or not! - has a risk of carrying these viruses. I don't even want to say shelter kittens are more likely, I mean, look at my boy who I stupidly bought from someone off Gumtree and came with a bonus parasite that no one really sees anymore that can even infect humans!  

The only thing that's different about Molly is that your sister CHOSE her. She would've found a lovely home elsewhere no matter what, just look at little Annie xx


----------



## Soozi

Morning all! 
Can’t wait to hear that Freddy has improved overnight! 
Hun how does your sister know Molly is a carrier? Has she taken her to the vet? 
It sounds like she’s over reacting a bit. 
I wish you could get some better rest Lovi! Sounds like you were up most of the night. 
Glad to hear tho that Tom and Ed are looking better and eating. We just need Freddy home now. xxx❤❤❤


----------



## Emmasian

Gosh I wasn't online much yesterday, and have come back to so much. I was so moved by the lovely, well deserved parcel, but horrified for you that Freddie is now so sick again. Anymore news this morning?


----------



## Soozi

Emmasian said:


> Gosh I wasn't online much yesterday, and have come back to so much. I was so moved by the lovely, well deserved parcel, but horrified for you that Freddie is now so sick again. Anymore news this morning?


Hopefully Claire will get a phone call soon Hun. 
I've been thinking about it all and I'm not even sure they are going to be able to put a name to this virus. They always seem to end up a mystery unless they test positive for something. I can't help thinking its cat flu. 
It's weird that Paddypaws cat has an unidentifiable virus too. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I put zoflora in my steam cleaner and filled the tank to the top so I seem to have broken my steam cleaner :Hilarious

:Muted

I am actually fumes now! :Shifty

But can see the funny side :Banghead


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Hopefully Claire will get a phone call soon Hun.
> I've been thinking about it all and I'm not even sure they are going to be able to put a name to this virus. They always seem to end up a mystery unless they test positive for something. I can't help thinking its cat flu.
> It's weird that Paddypaws cat has an unidentifiable virus too. xxx


Literally this second just had a phone call and they said he is poorly there so he is staying in for them to continue to support him :,-( although happy face that he is staying because he's in the best place.

He's on the fluids the antibiotics etc nebuliser, oxygen coz he's so congested.

I have such a bad feeling but I know I'm a glass half empty kind of girl :-/

Fleddy if u r reading this, Get well soon mammy's baby boy ❤ We love you so much xx


----------



## Summercat

At the end of the day, if you knowingly adopt an ill kitten, no point in complaining after the fact. She could have easily said no, explained to her girls why and went to choose another kitten.
A choice.
I took Biggles knowing he had a FELV diagnosis. I knew it was a risk in terms of his health but that was a choice I made.


----------



## Summercat

Sending positive healing vibes to little Freddy
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Sending positive healing vibes to little Freddy
> Xx


Thank you ❤ Xxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> At the end of the day, if you knowingly adopt an ill kitten, no point in complaining after the fact. She could have easily said no, explained to her girls why and went to choose another kitten.
> A choice.
> I took Biggles knowing he had a FELV diagnosis. I knew it was a risk in terms of his health but that was a choice I made.


That is exactly what I said to her SC xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Literally this second just had a phone call and they said he is poorly there so he is staying in for them to continue to support him :,-( although happy face that he is staying because he's in the best place.
> 
> He's on the fluids the antibiotics etc nebuliser, oxygen coz he's so congested.
> 
> I have such a bad feeling but I know I'm a glass half empty kind of girl :-/
> 
> Fleddy if u r reading this, Get well soon mammy's baby boy ❤ We love you so much xx


I think it might take a while but I'm sure they will get him right hun! I wish I'd thought to tell you to try the bowl of boiling water earlier but the nebuliser and oxygen will really help clear his upper respiratory tract and airways. He most certainly is in the best place to get the right treatment you couldn't have possibly done what he needed at home.
Get well our little Freddy owl face. xxx❤xxx


----------



## huckybuck

I know he's really poorly hun but he has got through the night and is being given all the supportive treatment. 

Everything crossed he will feel better today. 

Will you call the vets later?


----------



## LJC675

Sending super big hugs and kisses for you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonycat

Just checking in for updates on how little Freddy is doing.
He’s in the best place to get better & getting all the help he needs to fight this illness.
Everything crossed here (& paws), healing vibes to you little owl face Freddy xx


----------



## Clairabella

Also this morning,


huckybuck said:


> I know he's really poorly hun but he has got through the night and is being given all the supportive treatment.
> 
> Everything crossed he will feel better today.
> 
> Will you call the vets later?


Yip they said they'll ring me late this afternoon with another update xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> I put zoflora in my steam cleaner and filled the tank to the top so I seem to have broken my steam cleaner :Hilarious
> 
> :Muted
> 
> I am actually fumes now! :Shifty
> 
> But can see the funny side :Banghead


Do you know anyone that travels from london to wales occasionally? I could send them off with my steam cleaner that is starved of attention right now and could do with some love and steam I literally never use it


----------



## Whompingwillow

also you are steaming... not fuming


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> I put zoflora in my steam cleaner and filled the tank to the top so I seem to have broken my steam cleaner :Hilarious
> :MutedI am actually fumes now! :Shifty
> But can see the funny side :Banghead


Could it be telling you enough is enough?


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> Could it be telling you enough is enough?


:Hilarious :Hilarious

Think things are so bad here even the steam cleaner is broke lol xx

Definitely went and died on me in protest, I think!

Lol

As I was putting the zoflora in I debated it for about 20 seconds and then thought sod it, it will just mean the steam is xtra clean lol. Obviously strictly wasn't meant to put zoflora in there but I know now for my next lol xx


----------



## LJC675

Whompingwillow said:


> Do you know anyone that travels from london to wales occasionally? I could send them off with my steam cleaner that is starved of attention right now and could do with some love and steam I literally never use it


If you want to send the cleaner and @Clairabella wants it, then 'Hermes light and large' are a pretty good price. If you go through 'interparcel' I quickly typed in parcel to Wales from London. 15kgs, 1.5m x 50cm x 50cm (random guess of sizes and weight) is £19.79, they collect from your house. I didn't think that was too bad and may be an option.


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Do you know anyone that travels from london to wales occasionally? I could send them off with my steam cleaner that is starved of attention right now and could do with some love and steam I literally never use it


I'm gonna do it like they used to do in the olden days and use my hands for cleaning instead lol xx


----------



## LJC675

Clairabella said:


> I'm gonna do it like they used to do in the olden days and use my hands for cleaning instead lol xx


TBH I think you'd do just as well. That cleaner stuff I think gets diluted at 2% if I remember correctly, so a little goes a very long way. You could always go very old fashion and get a mop and bucket!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

LJC675 said:


> If you want to send the cleaner and @Clairabella wants it, then 'Hermes light and large' are a pretty good price. If you go through 'interparcel' I quickly typed in parcel to Wales from London. 15kgs, 1.5m x 50cm x 50cm (random guess of sizes and weight) is £19.79, they collect from your house. I didn't think that was too bad and may be an option.


Thats a good tip

https://www.amazon.co.uk/KSG-Powerf...=1537180143&sr=8-2&keywords=SKG+steam+cleaner

Its this one! Very long. I need to find a suitable box... but £20 is worth it I would say, and collecting it is definitely a bonus


----------



## Whompingwillow

LJC675 said:


> TBH I think you'd do just as well. That cleaner stuff I think gets diluted at 2% if I remember correctly, so a little goes a very long way. You could always go very old fashion and get a mop and bucket!!!


I like the even more old fashion way on my hands and knees


----------



## Emmasian

Get well soon little Owl Face. Your Cat Chat Aunties all love you and are taking care of your Mummy xxx


----------



## Soozi

I do think they might keep him in one more night somehow! But I would prefer that than him coming home too soon. 
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I really should be doing more cleaning but this naughty boy is distracting me

Just can't resist the tom tats tummy :Kiss



















Meanwhile this one is next door to him having a shower lol :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I do think they might keep him in one more night somehow! But I would prefer that than him coming home too soon.
> xxx


Me too love 100% xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I really should be doing more cleaning but this naughty boy is distracting me
> 
> Just can't resist the tom tats tummy :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 368661
> 
> 
> View attachment 368662
> 
> 
> Meanwhile this one is next door to him having a shower lol :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 368664
> 
> 
> View attachment 368663


Awww Lovi it's so nice to see them! ❤❤


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> Think things are so bad here even the steam cleaner is broke lol xx
> 
> Definitely went and died on me in protest, I think!
> 
> Lol
> 
> As I was putting the zoflora in I debated it for about 20 seconds and then thought sod it, it will just mean the steam is xtra clean lol. Obviously strictly wasn't meant to put zoflora in there but I know now for my next lol xx


A quick Google shows plenty of people use Zoflora in their steam mops, so I wouldn't think it was that. Maybe give it a bit of time and try again?


----------



## Clairabella

Must’ve busted the tank or heater then with overfilling it xx 

I don’t think it’s a mop but it’s one of them ones which look like a hoover not look like a mopX is that the same thing? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww Lovi it's so nice to see them! ❤❤


It's lush to have my home back and just my boys -1 unfortunately but now my boys get me all to themselves xx


----------



## Clairabella

Gonna sleep coz I’m struggling to stay awake xx

Catch you later all xxx


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> Must've busted the tank or heater then with overfilling it xx
> 
> I don't think it's a mop but it's one of them ones which look like a hoover not look like a mopX is that the same thing? Xx


Doesn't matter, they all work the same way. Water boils, steam comes out


----------



## Soozi

Good girl recharge those batteries. xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Go get some sleep. I think your sister is insensitive but maybe shes annoyed but she took the kitten on knowing Molly's history.


----------



## Soozi

Any cat can get any illness at any time! For goodness sake just love her.


----------



## Clairabella

Ladies I just woke about an hour ago then had to rush out and get Amys card and wrapping paper coz I didn’t have it and needed to get it before school xxx 

So I’ve got a lot to do but I’m gonna come back in a bit and chat xx no more update on my baby yet xx the biggest boys are ok ❤


----------



## Soozi

Ive got a lot of business paperwork and emails to do but keep looking in for news! 
Claire how old is Amy tomorrow Lovi? 
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Bonjoooo,

Ladies,

Well,

The vet just rang me about Freddy and it is exactly the same as this morning. Still on nebs and oxygen. Still having steam. Still not even. His temp has come down though so he seems to be responding to ABs. I asked if this meant that he has a bacterial infection rather than a virus seems as he is responding to ABs but she said no it's more than they suspect it's viral with secondary infections which is why he is responding to the ABs xxx

He's staying another night so far xx

@Soozi - my human baby is 12 love ❤ Xxxx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks for the update @Clairabella


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Bonjoooo,
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> Well,
> 
> The vet just rang me about Freddy and it is exactly the same as this morning. Still on nebs and oxygen. Still having steam. Still not even. His temp has come down though so he seems to be responding to ABs. I asked if this meant that he has a bacterial infection rather than a virus seems as he is responding to ABs but she said no it's more than they suspect it's viral with secondary infections which is why he is responding to the ABs xxx
> 
> He's staying another night so far xx
> 
> @Soozi - my human baby is 12 love ❤ Xxxx


Awww poor little tiny man!❤But it's best that he's there Lovi and I know you will agree on that! They will want to clear his chest and have him eating a little! It's the same with humans hun when they get flu they often get secondary bacterial infections so that doesn't surprise me. He will be fine just needs a bit more time. 
Aww Amy is 12!!! What did you get her for her Birthday?
xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> I really should be doing more cleaning but this naughty boy is distracting me
> 
> Just can't resist the tom tats tummy :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 368661
> 
> 
> View attachment 368662
> 
> 
> Meanwhile this one is next door to him having a shower lol :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 368664
> 
> 
> View attachment 368663


Just catching up here, lovely picture of Tom and Ed!! Great to see them!!! They're looking Ok. Sorry to hear that your sister is causing you to worry even more about things,as if you haven't got enough on your plate!! I'm sure Molly will be fine, she's not Ill is she? Good that Owl face is staying put for now, needs to be 100% before he leaves. Hope your managing to sort things out ok for Amy's birthday. Just saw your last post. So glad he seems to be responding to ABs, sending lots of positive healing vibes for a speedy recoveryXx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh!! Forgot to mention the steamer! Hope you managed to sort one out, if not I have one I can get to you X


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Hope Amy has a great birthday. I think fred is better in vets getting the care he needs. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Clairabella

Today I went and bought all these things for my boys to make them better.

I bought new tea towels which I can put on my radiators around the house and put Alba's oil on them.

I've bought calpol decongestant plug ins. Two of so they can stay in.

Also cotton wool, sterile gloves, normal saline for cleaning their eyes and nose.

They have had lots of different food bought for them to try and tempt them because although they are eating, it's small amounts. Although at midday they did have one good day xx

They even had new food bowls. They only had one each so when they had finished eating I would wash that same one but now they have another each ❤ I bought ceramic ones too which will I think is better for them isn't it? Or am I wrong? With one waiting for baby owl for when he comes home ❤

There was more but I forgot! Oh my god! Two seconds it will come to me!

I'm gonna buy a big bag of that dry food for Ed the purina one because it is the only thing he has consistently eaten for me throughout xx

I used the bottle of the cleaning stuff which @LJC675 sent me. Thank you again xxx I'm sure it's the same stuff as CP gave me when I started fostering. But oh my god, the walls have had it, the skirtings, the doors, the handles, the windowsills, the bannisters. The tables, the legs, of the tables and chairs.everything. 

None of this would be possible if it hadn't been for you's helping us out xx I just can't stop saying thank you xx

You lot mean the world to me and I have decided if I get any sort of money, especially if I get my excesses back then once I've paid what I owe I'm gonna give it back to all of you so that if anyone ever needs it, just as I have, then it will make someone's life much less stressful and ultimately the cats will get it so it makes a difference to them and that's the main thing xx

I know I say it a thousand times but thank you to you all from the bottom of my heart ❤

Tom tat and his brothers say thank you to you all too for looking out for their slave and dister xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Oh!! Forgot to mention the steamer! Hope you managed to sort one out, if not I have one I can get to you X


❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

And also today I bumped into a little someone and never fails to melt me ❤ I adore her xxx even after the trouble she has caused me

But look at her ❤❤❤

She is the beautifulest and seeing her made things feel a little better even if just for a few minutes xx


----------



## Summercat

Molly is really growing


----------



## ChaosCat

What a lovely pair they are! Glad Molly has found such a good friend.
Tom looks so much better. I hope Freddy will get there soon, too.
They are so lucky in having you to look after them.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> What a lovely pair they are! Glad Molly has found such a good friend.
> Tom looks so much better. I hope Freddy will get there soon, too.
> They are so lucky in having you to look after them.


Thank you Cc xxx


----------



## ebonycat

So glad to hear Freddy seems to be responding to the ABs.
Molly is growing fast, lovely pic.
Topping up the healing vibes for Freddy
Glad Tom & Ed are doing well x


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Today I went and bought all these things for my boys to make them better.
> 
> I bought new tea towels which I can put on my radiators around the house and put Alba's oil on them.
> 
> I've bought calpol decongestant plug ins. Two of so they can stay in.
> 
> Also cotton wool, sterile gloves, normal saline for cleaning their eyes and nose.
> 
> They have had lots of different food bought for them to try and tempt them because although they are eating, it's small amounts. Although at midday they did have one good day xx
> 
> They even had new food bowls. They only had one each so when they had finished eating I would wash that same one but now they have another each ❤ I bought ceramic ones too which will I think is better for them isn't it? Or am I wrong? With one waiting for baby owl for when he comes home ❤
> 
> There was more but I forgot! Oh my god! Two seconds it will come to me!
> 
> I'm gonna buy a big bag of that dry food for Ed the purina one because it is the only thing he has consistently eaten for me throughout xx
> 
> I used the bottle of the cleaning stuff which @LJC675 sent me. Thank you again xxx I'm sure it's the same stuff as CP gave me when I started fostering. But oh my god, the walls have had it, the skirtings, the doors, the handles, the windowsills, the bannisters. The tables, the legs, of the tables and chairs.everything.
> 
> None of this would be possible if it hadn't been for you's helping us out xx I just can't stop saying thank you xx
> 
> You lot mean the world to me and I have decided if I get any sort of money, especially if I get my excesses back then once I've paid what I owe I'm gonna give it back to all of you so that if anyone ever needs it, just as I have, then it will make someone's life much less stressful and ultimately the cats will get it so it makes a difference to them and that's the main thing xx
> 
> I know I say it a thousand times but thank you to you all from the bottom of my heart ❤
> 
> Tom tat and his brothers say thank you to you all too for looking out for their salves
> 
> View attachment 368729


Oh my word!! that's a long shopping list!!! Looks like you bought everything but the kitchen sink! wouldn't be surprised if that's in there somewhere! ceramic bowls a lot better then plastic, easier to keep clean, Toms really is looking so much better and little Molly❤ She's grown and absolutely gorgeous!! Looks very healthy now to me. All we need now is for Fred to be home with his mum but healthy first Xx


----------



## huckybuck

SO SO pleased that Fred seems to be responding to the ABs - another day and I'm sure he will feel much better - your other boys are being well and truly looked after at home too - make note - can I come to you when I catch a cold this winter??



Clairabella said:


> And also today I bumped into a little someone and never fails to melt me ❤ I adore her xxx even after the trouble she has caused me
> 
> But look at her ❤❤❤
> 
> She is the beautifulest and seeing her made things feel a little better even if just for a few minutes xx
> 
> View attachment 368730
> 
> 
> View attachment 368731


She was one heck of a trouble maker - but that photo is just wonderful to see - and when Fred is home and they are all ok hopefully all this will be forgotten.


----------



## Soozi

Molly moo is just the most beautiful girl! You can’t help falling in love with her! 
Is that your little niece in the pic with Molly? She’s gorgeous too! ❤❤❤


----------



## Soozi

youre right HB soon all this will be behind Claire! And she can move on! :Kiss xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well @Clairabella I am hoping you are tucked up in bed, ready for a good sleep with the boys...I'm very glad Fred is still in the hossie, better to get him sorted out before he even thinks about coming home to bug his big brothers 

Fingers and legs and paws and toes all crossed for good sleep and good news tomorrow. Chin up, chickadee xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Get some sleep. I think molly is growing and is a heart breaker. I am pleased fred is responding to AB.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Those are such lovely photos of molly and your niece! How adorable. 
Also I lkove the photo of Thomas with his feets spread apart  
Big love to all of those bugs! We are wishing them well xxx


----------



## Soozi

Well I’m hitting the sack early been a long day! 
I am sending more healing vibes over the ocean for our little Freddy owl face boy! 
Everyone who’s been posting on this thread you are all awesome! xxx❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Well I'm hitting the sack early been a long day!
> I am sending more healing vibes over the ocean for our little Freddy owl face boy!
> Everyone who's been posting on this thread you are all awesome! xxx❤❤❤xxx


Agreed. Very much so xx

Goodnight Sooz, goodnight ladies :Kiss xx

Feel so, I don't know what the word is lol but glad to have found my way here with my babies and to know such amazing good hearted people xx

One hell of a lovely community to be part of xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Morning Claire, hope you managed to get a good night sleep, just topping up the positive healing vibes for Freddy Owl face, have a great day with Amy today! Xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Claire, hope you managed to get some sleep
Happy Birthday Amy, hope you have a really lovely day
Topping up the positive & healing vibes for Freddy owl face
Hope there’s good news this morning xx


----------



## LJC675

Another good morning to Claire. Hopefully you got a good sleep, and looking back at the threads overnight, no posts from you in the 'wee hours' so hopefully you were snoozing away.

Here's fingers, toes and everything crossed for nothing but good news today xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

This is scaled back a lot from usual years decoration but she is 12 today and in comp now you know!










Ready for the birthday girl ❤

And naturally her brother has to check the balloons smell ok 










Ok fine! They do but this requires a second opinion from tom tat 










Yes they look ok from a distance too but he's not getting too close to them things :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

All we need now is the birthday girl ❤


----------



## Clairabella

I have a feeling she may log in later so I have to be careful what I write :Hilarious


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Good morning claire and a happy birthday to Amy. Like pictures of Tom investigating the birthday balloons. Here's hoping for a good day for you and your boys and Amy.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Good morning claire and a happy birthday to Amy. Like pictures of Tom investigating the birthday balloons. Here's hoping for a good day for you and your boys and Amy.


Thank you love xx the boys have eaten almost a full breakfast for me ❤ Xxx

A very very good start to the day xx


----------



## LJC675

That looks so lovely, what a nice surprise for Amy. Hope you both have a great day.

Happy birthday Amy.


----------



## Summercat

Looks nice!


----------



## SbanR

Good morning CB. That's a lovely greeting for Amy. 
Fingers crossed the boys will continue to eat well today


----------



## Clairabella

Ed is just sat here and guarding the balloons until his dister wakes up 










Good boy Ed ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Taken earlier obviously as their dister is in school now lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Just wondering! My latest brainwave. Would it be worth buying a nebs and doing it at home for the boys as their noses are still very congested xx


----------



## QOTN

Could you try Bisolvon first? That is what my vets suggested and much cheaper. I had to put an amount the size of a teaspoon handle on the back of their tongue but you are really supposed to put it in food. (Mine were not eating.) I do have an ancient nebuliser but even the new ones are very noisy.


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> Could you try Bisolvon first? That is what my vets suggested and much cheaper. I had to put an amount the size of a teaspoon handle on the back of their tongue but you are really supposed to put it in food. (Mine were not eating.) I do have an ancient nebuliser but even the new ones are very noisy.


What is the Bisolvon @QOTN please xxx


----------



## QOTN

It is a powder which comes in small sachets. It is available from Viovet as a prescription medicine but you would probably only need one sachet since you only use a pinch for a cat so best to ask your vet.

https://www.viovet.co.uk/Bisolvon-Oral-Powder/c170/


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> It is a powder which comes in small sachets. It is available from Viovet as a prescription medicine but you would probably only need one sachet since you only use a pinch for a cat so best to ask your vet.
> 
> https://www.viovet.co.uk/Bisolvon-Oral-Powder/c170/


Thank you so much xx I'm due a phone call any minute so I will definitely be asking about this xx


----------



## Soozi

_* 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY!!!! xxx







*_


----------



## Soozi

Morning all!
Been looking in for news! xxx ❤❤❤xxx

Loving amy’s Decorations! What have you bought her hun? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Morning all!
> Been looking in for news! xxx ❤❤❤xxx
> 
> Loving amy's Decorations! What have you bought her hun? xxx


I gave her money sooz because she wants to choose herself some new perfume, shoes, and god knows what else lol xx she wanted to go and spend her birthday money off her dad in [email protected] on her brothers lol xx I've had the cake made for her too and presents off the boys for her bedroom coz she's into all sort of accessories and decorative stuff for her bedroom too, so I got her those too but as they are off her brothers she hasn't seen them yet coz I want to give them to her after school when she will have her cake at the same time xx


----------



## Soozi

They grow up so fast! Lol! She’ll have a wonderful afternoon! Does she have a few friends round? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I think the family are coming after she finished school love but nothing planned with her friends xx 

She just wanted to go on a shopping spree so when the family have gone, which won’t be long after, we are going shopping and then i’m taking her for a meal xx

She has done it all love over the years, she has had a party nearly every year, apart from last year where I took her away instead of a party and then I took her little friend from school away with us too which she didn’t know about so it was lush xx


----------



## Soozi

Sounds like a great plan! xxx


----------



## Soozi

Oi!!!! I didn’t know it was Tom tats birthday!!! How did that happen?????


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oi!!!! I didn't know it was Tom tats birthday!!! How did that happen?????


:Hilarious

It's not tomtats birthday love lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

I think the post reads happy birthday - tomtat and Edwards sister. Coz that’s her username. 

So as in happy birthday, Claireabella 

Happy birthday, Soozi xx

In this case happy birthday, tomtat and Edwards dister coz thats her username xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I think the post reads happy birthday - tomtat and Edwards sister. Coz that's her username.
> 
> So as in happy birthday, Claireabella
> 
> Happy birthday, Soozi xx
> 
> In this case happy birthday, tomtat and Edwards dister coz thats her username xxx


Typical of me to get it wrong! Never mind I've posted a happy birthday anyway! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Typical of me to get it wrong! Never mind I've posted a happy birthday anyway! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Thomas said thank you for his birthday wish love lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

U know what if I didn’t have bad luck I wouldn’t have any luck at all lol xx

Cake maker just sent me pics of the cake. The cats don’t look like my cats. Just shoved any cats on there :-(. xxx

I even sent pics of my boys.

The cake is pretty but not what i asked for and wanted.

If I make a fuss over it and think too much about it, it will really take the edge off the celebrations and last thing I want is that for Amy and don’t want her to know coz then she’ll know it’s wrong xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Aww poor you Claire not good with the cake. At least you have the cake just enjoy the day at least it has cats on it.


----------



## Clairabella

I shall show you's xx it's pretty but how can she not do what I asked for after I sent her pics.

I had a very bad feeling this was gonna happen because I had a message this morning saying is it 3 cats. I thought then this is gonna be wrong coz I sent three pics so it was a bit strange to ask that question xx 
I then told myself perhaps she thinks 2 because they might look alike at a glance , which they don't lol but wanted an excuse lol xx

Anyway here we go ❤ It is still pretty and at least it's a cake with cats xx


----------



## Soozi

Oh what a shame about the cake! hopefully she will be too interested in going shopping to notice! XXX


----------



## Soozi

AWWWWWWWWW!!!! it's lovely! I would be perfectly happy with that cake!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> AWWWWWWWWW!!!! it's lovely! I would be perfectly happy with that cake!


It is pretty love I know but I specifically wanted the cats like my boys right from the very beginning before I even placed the order I asked her if she could do it to look like my boys. She said she could do I paid deposit and ordered xx


----------



## Clairabella

Oh well in the grand scheme of things it isn’t the end of the world xx


----------



## Clairabella

I’ve phoned and got Bisolven for Tom and Ed x


----------



## Clairabella

Getting it this afternoon xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think it's beautiful, Claire. I bet Amy will be chuffed to bits with it xx


----------



## LJC675

It's a pretty cake, shame the 'kids' aren't right, but overall I think it's nice. Could have been worse you could have ended up with something like this:










That reminds me, do you watch Bake off' an extra slice' I love the bit when they show everyone's attempts at cakes, some are truly awful, but very funny.


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> I shall show you's xx it's pretty but how can she not do what I asked for after I sent her pics.
> 
> I had a very bad feeling this was gonna happen because I had a message this morning saying is it 3 cats. I thought then this is gonna be wrong coz I sent three pics so it was a bit strange to ask that question xx
> I then told myself perhaps she thinks 2 because they might look alike at a glance , which they don't lol but wanted an excuse lol xx
> 
> Anyway here we go ❤ It is still pretty and at least it's a cake with cats xx
> 
> View attachment 368799


Oh I wouldn't worry too much, she would LOVE that. Sure it may have been the icing on the cake (ha!) for them to look like your boys but, it's not tooooo far off. Tabby must be hard! It's a GORGEOUS cake I would be absolutely thrilled to get something like that xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I've phoned and got Bisolven for Tom and Ed x


Really pleased you've got the Bisolven not something I've heard of but sounds just the job!


----------



## Treaclesmum

That's a beautiful cake! I used to draw my own cake designs when I was a kid, but sadly that was before we got our cats, so didn't have the chance for a cake like this, but it looks too good to eat!! Take loads of pics of it


----------



## Soozi

QOTN said:


> Could you try Bisolvon first? That is what my vets suggested and much cheaper. I had to put an amount the size of a teaspoon handle on the back of their tongue but you are really supposed to put it in food. (Mine were not eating.) I do have an ancient nebuliser but even the new ones are very noisy.


Would it be worth Claire trying steam inhalations while they are asleep put a bowl of steaming water in front of them with a little olbas oil?
So pleased you are posting on this thread you have a lot of invaluble knowledge. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Would it be worth Claire trying steam inhalations while they are asleep put a bowl of steaming water in front of them with a little olbas oil?
> So pleased you are posting on this thread you have a lot of invaluble knowledge. xxx


I've tried that love coz that's what they recommended in the vets aswell as damp cloths on the radiators with olbas oil on but they haven't helped xx I also bought plug ins the same thing as the olbas oil and that isn't working either. The DIY nebs at home look easy enough so I was gonna look at buying a nebs and putting n/saline in it but @QOTN recommended the Bisolven could be worth a try xx I agree with you. Very knowledgeable xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I've tried that love coz that's what they recommended in the vets aswell as damp cloths on the radiators with olbas oil on but they haven't helped xx I also bought plug ins the same thing as the olbas oil and that isn't working either. The DIY nebs at home look easy enough so I was gonna look at buying a nebs and putting n/saline in it but @QOTN recommended the Bisolven could be worth a try xx I agree with you. Very knowledgeable xx


Okey Dokey Hun! Yes glad she is here! XXX


----------



## Soozi

LJC675 said:


> It's a pretty cake, shame the 'kids' aren't right, but overall I think it's nice. Could have been worse you could have ended up with something like this:
> 
> View attachment 368800
> 
> 
> That reminds me, do you watch Bake off' an extra slice' I love the bit when they show everyone's attempts at cakes, some are truly awful, but very funny.


Better than any attempt from me hun! I can just make out it is supposed to be a cat! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> I shall show you's xx it's pretty but how can she not do what I asked for after I sent her pics.
> 
> I had a very bad feeling this was gonna happen because I had a message this morning saying is it 3 cats. I thought then this is gonna be wrong coz I sent three pics so it was a bit strange to ask that question xx
> I then told myself perhaps she thinks 2 because they might look alike at a glance , which they don't lol but wanted an excuse lol xx
> 
> Anyway here we go ❤ It is still pretty and at least it's a cake with cats xx
> 
> View attachment 368799


OMG that is the most beautiful cake - I don't think it matters in the slightest that the cats aren't like the boys - the idea is there - I think it's utterly FAB!!!!


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> OMG that is the most beautiful cake - I don't think it matters in the slightest that the cats aren't like the boys - the idea is there - I think it's utterly FAB!!!!


Thank you ❤ She loved it and straight away she said oh my god I'm having Freddy lol so I'm happy about that  xxx


----------



## Summercat

I think the cake is gorgeous


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! Amy has bitten Freddy's head off? Aggghhhhhhhh! Poor Owl Face


----------



## Willow_Warren

I've been reading this thread for a few days but not necessarily managed to follow it quite from the beginning anyhow:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY - to who ever's birthday it is

GET WELL SOON - to who ever is currently in hospital or being nursed at home

BEST WISHES to you and hope you managed to get some decent sleep soon.

Ok... I'm being silly, (but I'm not meaning to be rude, so please don't take it this way). You've clearly been through the mill more than just a bit recently and I really do hope everything starts to look up for you soon and you start to feel better as well, you are clearly doing the best for everyone you care about.

Hannah


----------



## Trixie1

Cake looks fab!! Can even see a resemblance to Tom, Ed and little Owl face!! if you look carefully, but guess it's no more! glad Amy liked it!! Could have been a whole lot worse!! I must admit, I thought it was Tom's birthday as well as Amy's too!! Sounds like you all had a lovely day. Hope the boys are still continuing to improve, Xx


----------



## Clairabella

I’ve just walked through the door with the birthday girls and didn’t want to keep you’s waiting any longer for an update.

Freddy has been eating small amounts of food on his own accord today so they have taken down the drip and are happy that if he continues like this overnight then he can come home tomorrow xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Clairabella said:


> I've just walked through the door with the birthday girls and didn't want to keep you's waiting any longer for an update.
> 
> Freddy has been eating small amounts of food on his own accord today so they have taken down the drip and are happy that if he continues like this overnight then he can come home tomorrow xxx


Aww that's great news, all your boys will be back together.
Hope Amy had a lovely time, her birthday cake looked fantastic x


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I've just walked through the door with the birthday girls and didn't want to keep you's waiting any longer for an update.
> 
> Freddy has been eating small amounts of food on his own accord today so they have taken down the drip and are happy that if he continues like this overnight then he can come home tomorrow xxx


Oh lovi! That is great news! Well done Freddy! ❤ I've got so much work to do on the computer but it's very difficult trying to type with my fingers crossed constantly! Lol!
Did you have a nice meal out hun? Is Amy happy?


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> I've just walked through the door with the birthday girls and didn't want to keep you's waiting any longer for an update.
> 
> Freddy has been eating small amounts of food on his own accord today so they have taken down the drip and are happy that if he continues like this overnight then he can come home tomorrow xxx


Thats great news!!!!  can't wait until he's back with you and the family, hopefully tomorrow thanks for the update. Xx hope you enjoyed today with Amy, hopefully took your mind of your worries for a bit. X


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you ladies xxx she keeps saying to me this is the best birthday mam. Yet it was the simplest lol. She had so much money and spent so much money lol, beautiful presents, lovely cards aswell as her lovely messages here ❤ Thank you everyone. Very much appreciated xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> I've just walked through the door with the birthday girls and didn't want to keep you's waiting any longer for an update.
> 
> Freddy has been eating small amounts of food on his own accord today so they have taken down the drip and are happy that if he continues like this overnight then he can come home tomorrow xxx


What a fab birthday gift that will be xx


----------



## Clairabella

In all fairness I think the cake maker did try to make my boys - the white spot on his back looks just like him, before he was beheaded lol


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> What a fab birthday gift that will be xx


The best xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is fabulous news Claire, hurrah for the Fredster  Good boy Owl Face! 

So glad you've had a brilliant time with Amy too xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Good news to hear Freddie may be home tomorrow. Glad Amy had a good birthday.


----------



## Soozi

Nite loves! Will be looking in for good news tomorrow! Hun I’m so pleased today went well you all deserved a bit of happiness! xxx❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Only a few more hours until morning and I get to have my baby wise old little owl face, home xxx

That look on his face on Sunday haunts me so it’ll be lush to see him well and erase all that ❤

I bet he has all the woman swooning over him as he is a very beautiful owl face lol xxx


----------



## LJC675

Well at least you're awake at silly o'clock because you're excited, that's good, but sleep is good too


----------



## Trixie1

Morning, Really hoping that baby owl face will be back home with you all today, keeping everything crossedXx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning.... Hoping for good news this morning.
Everything (including paws) crossed Freddy owl face comes home to you, Amy & his brothers today xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Morning. Hoping Freddie comes home to his brothers today.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I'm happy to hear some good news....

I do hope you get some sleep in or you'll be all blurry eyed too...

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Come on Freddie, I hope you’re warming up for your, “I want my brekkie and I want it now” meows at the vets! Gotta show ‘em you can come home to your family. Very much looking forward to a positive update xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Come home Freddie Owl Face, we all miss you! xx


----------



## Clairabella

Willow_Warren said:


> I'm happy to hear some good news....
> 
> I do hope you get some sleep in or you'll be all blurry eyed too...
> 
> Hannah


Thank you love xx I did indeed sleep well.... I think I can manage to put in a couple of more hours when Amy is off to school though


----------



## Clairabella

Yesterday the boys had a ‘better’ day. Their noses are still blocked and I dare I say this, but after a sleepless night with them the night before, it turned out to be a really good day for them. They seemed much brighter and I think one of the better days had in a long time. 

So last night they slept well and this morning Thomas was back to biting my feet as I went down the stairs. I’ve just given them breakfast and they have eaten a full tin each  I’m chuffed to bits! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

I’m gonna put Amy off to school and then come back and write some more stuff xx


----------



## SbanR

Woohoo! Sounds like the boys are on the home stretch. All good from now on


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Good to see the boys getting back go their old selfs.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I bet feet biting has never felt sooo good


----------



## Soozi

Morning all! 
Can’t wait to hear that Freddy is on the mend and can come home today! 
Such good news on Tomtat and Ed just need Freddy back now....and SOON! 
xxx❤❤❤


----------



## Summercat

Hoping for a good update soon, the cake looked delicious, glad it was a nice day for Amy.
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're such a good scrubber @Clairabella  Hopefully Lord Freddie of Owl Face will be home later, which will be fabulous. I for one am very glad you have a definite diagnosis, as now you know what you are dealing with and how to manage it moving forwards. Just since I read your message I've been googling and there's lots of excellent, well-researched information and management guidelines on the internet.

If you're reading this, back to your cleaning! No slacking (ha! As if!). Lots of love xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> SC I haven't updated the thread yet because I'm up to my eyeballs giving the house another good clean before Owl face comes home today. Even the walls the doors everything has been washed again!
> 
> But they have had results back and the vet said it's herpes virus xx


Please don't apologise hun! You have more than enough to cope with! As long as Freddy is better that's all that matters. 
I'm going to have to google feline herpes Lovi! Please stop worrying about us we are all here! xxx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> SC I haven't updated the thread yet because I'm up to my eyeballs giving the house another good clean before Owl face comes home today. Even the walls the doors everything has been washed again!
> 
> But they have had results back and the vet said it's herpes virus xx


You've updated the forum now  calm down, you've got your house so clean I doubt any nasty has survived. Make yourself a cup of tea and catch your breath


----------



## Clairabella

Happy days lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

What the hell have I done I have posted that here three times I only logged on to reply to inbox messages lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I reckon I could bet my life that there's no germ left in the Clairabella Household


----------



## Clairabella

Just one more room left to go xx


----------



## Clairabella

I hope not Mrs F lol.

But herpes. I have the proper vet cleaning stuff from @LJC which I have blasted the house with again xx

He still isn't eating much but he is brighter they said and he is coming home to see if he eats with a follow up then to check if he is eating xx


----------



## QOTN

As I have said before, cleaning the rooms will do nothing. They all have it now and cannot catch it again. There is evidence to suggest, that after an initial infection, cats will not shed for at least 5 months even if they are stressed. Claire, please save your strength for looking after all the living creatures and forget about the house.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I hope not Mrs F lol.
> 
> But herpes. I have the proper vet cleaning stuff from @LJC which I have blasted the house with again xx
> 
> He still isn't eating much but he is brighter they said and he is coming home to see if he eats with a follow up then to check if he is eating xx


Fingers crossed he will be happier at home and will eat a bit more hun. Everything crossed love. xxx❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> As I have said before, cleaning the rooms will do nothing. They all have it now and cannot catch it again. There is evidence to suggest, that after an initial infection, cats will not shed for at least 5 months even if they are stressed. Claire, please save your strength for looking after all the living creatures and forget about the house.


I think you have got a point, I clearly don't even know what I am doing because I didn't even know I was on the thread lol xx

I need a good five months to get over this so that's good to know, thanks @QOTN. So there won't be any herpes virus in my walls then which could reinfect them?

The other


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Fingers crossed he will be happier at home and will eat a bit more hun. Everything crossed love. xxx❤❤❤xxx


Thank you. The thought of doing this last room makes me want to cry lol xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Wasn't trying to rush you, just meant I hoped for good news ie a good update, hearing the return of Freddy etc. 
Glad you know the particulars now of what they have.
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Wasn't trying to rush you, just meant I hoped for good news ie a good update, hearing the return of Freddy etc.
> Glad you know the particulars now of what they have.
> Xx


No love you didn't. Sometimes I do that I have a quick check of inboxes inbetween doing stuff xx

I intended on doing the last room and then updating but I beat myself to it by copying your reply here lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

As it goes I’m laying on my bed having a breather before I tackle my room but now I’m down I don’t want to get back up lol such a lazy trout lol xx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> I think you have got a point, I clearly don't even know what I am doing because I didn't even know I was on the thread lol xx
> I need a good five months to get over this so that's good to know, thanks @QOTN. So there won't be any herpes virus in my walls then which could reinfect them?
> The other


You cannot re-infect them. They have the virus for life now. When they are over this initial infection, the virus will lie dormant and may never resurface. I know I have bombarded you with facts when you were least able to take it in but you really must stop worrying now. Get them well and then try to keep them stress free in the future.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I always think actually knowing a diagnosis is half the problem. It's like herpes in humans in that once you have it, it's there for always but some cats will never shed the virus again (as some humans won't get a recurrence/flare up of lesions) and some will - but now you know what it looks like and can get necessary treatment if a flare up happens. 

It can't transmit to humans, they've all had it, the house is already pristine of that I am sure, now go and make sure you smell like you and not bleach, ready for Lord Freddie of Owl Face's return home  Oh and yes, a cuppa and a piece of birthday cake are totally needed xx


----------



## SuboJvR

For what it's worth, @Clairabella , you're an absolute trooper. As @QOTN says there's no real point cleaning the last room again as a virus is something that cats carry rather than sneeze out or anything. Think like chickenpox in humans? It can stay there dormant doing nothing for ages, until one day it can become contagious again (like how people who have never had chickenpox can then catch it from an adult who has shingles, i.e. a person in whom the virus becomes active again).

Anyway - you have nursed not one, not two, not even three but *FOUR *cats through an outbreak, one of whom was so tiny and so fragile she could've easily succumbed to such an illness. Whatever you do don't go thinking badly of yourself for a second! That's an immense achievement and every single one of those kitties is so lucky to have crossed paths with you.


----------



## QOTN

Of the shedding episodes I have experienced, the only times they have infected other cats is when a queen has shed with newborn kittens and once when they were 8 weeks old before they were vaccinated. Shedding tends to be less severe than the initial infection so they are unlikely to be so ill again..


----------



## Summercat

I agree, a lot of the stress was not knowing what it was. Now you know and that is half the battle.


----------



## QOTN

By the way If @Summercat is happy with this suggestion, perhaps now would be a good time to open the parcel.


----------



## Summercat

I will go by @QOTN 's suggestion


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> You cannot re-infect them. They have the virus for life now. When they are over this initial infection, the virus will lie dormant and may never resurface. I know I have bombarded you with facts when you were least able to take it in but you really must stop worrying now. Get them well and then try to keep them stress free in the future.


You've been brilliant here, sharing ur knowledge. Not at all bombarded me just that I only process bits at a time coz my mind is always going 100mph xx


----------



## Clairabella

Omg can I! Can I!  Xx


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> For what it's worth, @Clairabella , you're an absolute trooper. As @QOTN says there's no real point cleaning the last room again as a virus is something that cats carry rather than sneeze out or anything. Think like chickenpox in humans? It can stay there dormant doing nothing for ages, until one day it can become contagious again (like how people who have never had chickenpox can then catch it from an adult who has shingles, i.e. a person in whom the virus becomes active again).
> 
> Anyway - you have nursed not one, not two, not even three but *FOUR *cats through an outbreak, one of whom was so tiny and so fragile she could've easily succumbed to such an illness. Whatever you do don't go thinking badly of yourself for a second! That's an immense achievement and every single one of those kitties is so lucky to have crossed paths with you.


Oh my god, what you wrote to me is absolutely lush. It really touched me and brought tears to me eyes, I'm not gonna lie xx Thank you so much for your lovely reply xx


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> By the way If @Summercat is happy with this suggestion, perhaps now would be a good time to open the parcel.


I don't know if it's safe to after reading @SuboJvR reply. Guaranteed this is gonna be emotional!

I'm on my way down the stairs to get it as I write lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my god! These are amazing @Summercat and @QOTN

Are they all ours?

They are absolutely fantastic ❤ @QOTN did u make them? @Summercat massive thank you to you and Mr Biggles ❤❤ We love them! I won't be able to share with the fosters now though due to circumstances  beyond my control which also unfortunately means my boys will have them only. That is devastating  lol

Oh my god, I just thought aswell. I can't wait for Owl face to see them ❤

Look at this amazing bunch of toys for my boys 










Slave get this snake off my back please










I can put up with it from the front










Ok it's going on the floor for my brother










My name is tom tat and I kills snakes lol



















Thank you - Mr Biggs, my butty :Cat

Gonna take this away, it's all mine


----------



## ChaosCat

They are lovely, happy boys having such a lot of new toys.


----------



## Clairabella

I was right, I did have a couple of tears ❤ I’m so chuffed and grateful for them. My boys now have new toys which is just perfect timing as I threw all theirs out incase of germs xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> They are lovely, happy boys having such a lot of new toys.


Super excited to show Freddy. There's so many of them and very much appreciated - my boys had their old ones binned lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

CC, I think there’s another thank you in the pipeline when a certain 12 year old gets home from school  xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> CC, I think there's another thank you in the pipeline when a certain 12 year old gets home from school  xxx


A pity it comes a day late, but she'll like it anyway, I hope.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is a fabulous present! I love how Thomas is all, "Yeah, well, nobody wants this do they? Anyone? No? Alright, just me then..." :Cat 

I'm so glad to see some happy times being shared after all the rubbish you've all been through together xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> A pity it comes a day late, but she'll like it anyway, I hope.


Thank you so much. You didn't have to but I know shes gonna be super excited excited to open her post and no doubt she'll love her gift ❤ She loves getting her own post lol xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Oh my god, what you wrote to me is absolutely lush. It really touched me and brought tears to me eyes, I'm not gonna lie xx Thank you so much for your lovely reply xx


Erk, chickenpox was probably a bad example lol!!

Now they all have the herpes virus, it may flare up for them individually from time to time. They can't infect each other again as they're all carriers now, but they may get flare ups from time to time though as QOTN says shouldn't be as bad.

This page has some good details: https://icatcare.org/advice/cat-health/feline-herpes-virus-fhv-infection - bookmark it for later  but it does stress again that herpes virus can't survive outside of cats for more than 1-2 days outside of a cat in the home.

The one thing to note is that possible it COULD be spread to future fosters if they have contact with your boys during a flare up, so @Mrs Funkin 's comparison to human herpes viruses is closer - like how if you kiss someone with a cold sore you can then get cold sores!!


----------



## SbanR

I don't wish to be a wet blanket CB, but please pay attention when going up/down stairs. You don't want to miss a step and fall, resulting in broken bones!


----------



## Soozi

Awww this has made me feel emotional too! Such gorgeous toys for very deserving boys! That rhymes! Lol! 
@QOTN im so pleased that you know what all this herpes virus is about and you've helped Claire through with your knowledge! You're a star hun X Everyone posting in support of Claire is just wonderful. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Biggles says, you are welcome and we hope your guys enjoy them.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww this has made me feel emotional too! Such gorgeous toys for very deserving boys! That rhymes! Lol!
> @QOTN im so pleased that you know what all this herpes virus is about and you've helped Claire through with your knowledge! You're a star hun X Everyone posting in support of Claire is just wonderful. xxx❤xxx


Agreed xx

Everyone rooting for us from here and willing my boys to get better has been the very thing that has got me through it xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> I don't wish to be a wet blanket CB, but please pay attention when going up/down stairs. You don't want to miss a step and fall, resulting in broken bones!


:Hilarious I wish I had read your reply before my actual fall, SB :Hilarious


----------



## Soozi

Can’t wait to Freddy at home where he belongs! ❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Can't wait to Freddy at home where he belongs! ❤❤❤


He's flying home at 5.20 :Hilarious not long now love ❤❤❤ Xxxxx


----------



## Soozi

Ive found a pic of him!!!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## QOTN

Soozi said:


> Awww this has made me feel emotional too! Such gorgeous toys for very deserving boys! That rhymes! Lol!
> @QOTN im so pleased that you know what all this herpes virus is about and you've helped Claire through with your knowledge! You're a star hun X Everyone posting in support of Claire is just wonderful. xxx❤xxx


I have owned cats for over 40 years, 30 of those years with a multicat household and 20 of those years as a breeder. If my experience, some of it horrendous, can help somebody else get through these things, that is a big plus for me as well.


----------



## Soozi

QOTN said:


> I have owned cats for over 40 years, 30 of those years with a multicat household and 20 of those years as a breeder. If my experience, some of it horrendous, can help somebody else get through these things, that is a big plus for me as well.


I've had cats for years and thought I knew a bit but since joining PF I have learnt so much from some of you guys! xxx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious I wish I had read your reply before my actual fall, SB :Hilarious


I hope you're pulling my leg!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Good to see you have a diagnosis claire. Those new toys look perfect for the boys and they look really pleased with them.


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> Ive found a pic of him!!!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> View attachment 368983


Great picture of him!! looks like she may have to stock up on mice!! The boys will be pleased!!


----------



## Trixie1

Yes, it's good that you know what your dealing with now and sounds like it can be managed ok Claire, great new toys!! What a real treat for the boys!! Sooooooo glad that Freddys going home today❤


----------



## Clairabella

We are home  xxxx 

I don’t really know what to say. He has lost loads of weight. He doesn’t want to eat yet. His eyes are still watery so he doesn’t look particularly good but I know it’s just watery eyes xx 

I think it’s still early days for him by looking at him but all i can do is take each day as it comes xx it’s good to have the little cuddle bug home for cwtches ❤


----------



## LJC675

Yippee, welcome home little owl face, have a nice snuggle with your mum and all fall asleep.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> We are home  xxxx
> 
> I don't really know what to say. He has lost loads of weight. He doesn't want to eat yet. His eyes are still watery so he doesn't look particularly good but I know it's just watery eyes xx
> 
> I think it's still early days for him by looking at him but all i can do is take each day as it comes xx it's good to have the little cuddle bug home for cwtches ❤


Aww love I thought you might be a bit surprised when you saw him! Losing weight is inevitable he's been through it! He will be fine hun but it might take a few days. What meds have you got to give him lovie? 
Great news he's home! xxx❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Welcome home little Owl. Hopefully he will feel more secure at home and scoff a bit more. Come on little angel, eat up for your mum and sister xx


----------



## Trixie1

Welcome Home little one❤❤ So glad your back with your family Xx


----------



## ebonycat

Welcome home Freddy owl face.
Your mamma, sister & brothers have missed you.
Once he settles back in with you all I’m sure he will feel like eating.
Lots of snuggles & his favourite foods xx


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you all xx

Cwtches tonight and chill xx biggest two are doing well still . Hopefully owl will come around when he's ready lol.

@Soozi I've got two lots of tablets love and the bisolven. I cant think of their names off the top of my head but I know one was noroclav and the other was met something, a tablet and definitely not metacam lol xx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Thank you all xx
> 
> Cwtches tonight and chill xx biggest two are doing well still . Hopefully owl will come around when he's ready lol.
> 
> @Soozi I've got two lots of tablets love and the bisolven. I cant think of their names off the top of my head but I know one was noroclav and the other was met something, a tablet and definitely not metacam lol xx


Metronidazole or Metrobactin?


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> Metronidazole or Metrobactin?


I think metrobactin @QOTN that looks familiar I think xx definitely wasn't metronidazole xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Perhaps it will be magic pilchards for breakfast then, Claire  

We are quite frankly delighted that Freddie is home. Well, one of us is off our head on catnip lying in front of the fire and the other one is delighted. I'll let you decide which way round...ahem.

Hope all 16 legs in the Owl Face House get some good rest, finally! Sleep well my lovelies xx


----------



## Clairabella

Clairabella said:


> I think metrobactin @QOTN that looks familiar I think xx definitely wasn't metronidazole xx


What is metrobactin for? Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

AB to fight anaerobic bacteria - such as those in GI infections, UTI, mouth and skin infections. Broadly speaking it's vet licensed metronidazole - makes a change to have something you don't have to sign a human medication disclaimer for.


----------



## SuboJvR

Well done Freddie Owl Face, give your mummy plenty of cuddles xxxx

When Joey had his cat flu, I think he had eye symptoms for about 2 weeks+, they really dragged on. It was hard not to worry too much about it but it was literally overnight it suddenly stopped. He will get there. He's a fighter! Xxx

This was Joey with his gunky eyes


----------



## SbanR

Welcome home baby. Give your mammy lots of cwtches tonight and make sure she gets a good night's rest


----------



## Trixie1

I think he’ll get there too Claire as subojvr says he’s a little fighter!! Will take a little longer because he’s so small! (Bless!!) now why don’t you have a nice early night!! Cuddle up with owl face and have a good nights sleep, he’ll be fine x


----------



## huckybuck

Yippee he’s home!!!

I am so glad you have got a diagnosis at last. 

At least if they ever have a flare up you know how best to treat it (and it won’t be nearly as bad) and also you know to try to keep them as stress free as possible. 

It’s not the same but Little H has a condition that can be bought on by stress (and would be life threatening) the fact I know about it just makes me try to keep his home environment as chilled as possible - PR diffusers and Beaphar calm etc etc. Touch would he hasn’t had an episode yet. 

What I’m trying to say is that with knowledge you are in control and have the upper hand. 

Anyone who knows about Herpes - is it worth Claire giving the boys an L lysine supplement? Is that the right one?


----------



## QOTN

There are many expensive supplements that vets sell that are Lysine based but there is no evidence it has any effect. Many years ago before there were any veterinary products I gave my queens lysine but became disillusioned. The girls who shed did so anyway and one never shed with kittens whether she had it or not.

For those who love papers like I do this is the study. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4647294/


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, Lord Freddie of Owl Face, Thomas Tat and Edward...we very much hope that you have all had a good night and wake up wanting to scoff some breakfast. Your mummy and sister hopefully got a good sleep too...I bet they were excited to have you home but hopefully sheer exhaustion got the better of them and forced them to study the inside of their eyelids for a few hours. 

We look forward to a progress update later (no rush)...xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Claire, Amy & fur babies
Hoping you all had a good night.
How are you all? Especially the furry ones.
Breakfast time fur babies, eat up there’s good boys xx


----------



## Clairabella

Wish I had a better update but I don’t xx

He isn’t well still but he hasn’t eaten since at least half past 5 yesterday xx


----------



## Trixie1

Morning, hopefully his appetite will increase throughout the day, come on now Owl face, have a big breakfast for mummy!Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Eat owl face for your mummy and your brothers.


----------



## ebonycat

Aww come on little Freddy please try to eat, there’s a good boy x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Come on, Owly Owl Face, time for brekkie, yummy pilchards, sardines, cheese, errrrm I’m sure we could find you a mouse, or a woodlouse...or some tuna water, jar of meaty baby food gently warmed, I've just read that grated Parmesan on top of their gently warmed food can work too. 

I am sure you know all this but I didn’t know about the baby food or the Parmesan. Could be worth a go? It was on a vet site, so I’m sure it’s safe for Lord Freddie xx


----------



## Summercat

They are not complete foods but if you just want to get something in him, Applaws sells packs and little trays with sardines, mackerel, chicken and lamb etc. one may tempt him. Some are in broth and that is good liquid wise as well.
Biggles loves raw and can smell it across the flat and comes running, so maybe a bit of raw mince etc as the smell would be strong to a cat.


----------



## Citruspips

Awe they look like fun I love the snake


----------



## Soozi

Morning loves!
Claire if you try baby food make sure it doesn’t contain sugar hun. Has he drunk anything? Vets often like to try sending the patient home in hope that they will eat better but if he flatly refuses to eat anything at all by later this afternoon you should report it to the vet sweetie he shouldnt go too long without food. He will pull round but it might take a while. Is he ok taking his meds?


----------



## Clairabella

A knock at the door:

Mr Postman has a huuuge green box for me:



















I had to get my foreman in to check this package out










It's lush he said ❤ He looks very impressed by it ❤










Do you know anything about this Mrs F? @Mrs Funkin

You have just broken me ❤ But I loooovee it and love you too ❤ Thank you so much :,-) :,-) xx


----------



## Emmasian

So sorry to hear he has not picked up or eaten much. Agree if he won't eat soon then he needs the vet again, especially as he is just a baby. Let us know xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> A knock at the door:
> 
> Mr Postman has a huuuge green box for me:
> 
> View attachment 369061
> 
> 
> View attachment 369062
> 
> 
> I had to get my foreman in to check this package out
> 
> View attachment 369063
> 
> 
> It's lush he said ❤ He looks very impressed by it ❤
> 
> View attachment 369065
> 
> 
> Do you know anything about this Mrs F? @Mrs Funkin
> 
> You have just broken me ❤ But I loooovee it and love you too ❤ Thank you so much :,-) :,-) xx


Well, quite frankly I thought you needed a little cheering up treat. There should be a little note in there - but in case not, I remembered you mentioned it on the Puuuuurchases thread and so I sent it. That's all. It's only a little something but you've been so totally amazing, with the fosters and then with all of this poorliness with the boys. So you are very very welcome and I am really glad you like it - and when you use it you can remember how strong you are and how you can do anything. Love from me and the furry boy xxx

ETA: I'm sorry it's arrived when things are tricky again  xx


----------



## Clairabella

He has just been to the vet and had some jabs of different things done. I will update in fully but since he came home he is like this and his breathing weird 

I need to work out a second how to send a video xx


----------



## Clairabella




----------



## Clairabella

Please can someone watch the video for me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Is there any way you can send that video to someone at the vet, Claire?


----------



## Clairabella

I’m not sure but he has been and come home and now like that

I’m shaking so bad have u seen it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I've watched it and my gut instinct is obviously to have him seen but to save a journey, if it's not needed, can you send it to the vet/receptionist/nurse and get them to watch and decide if they need to see him urgently? Poor baby boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't want to freak you out but I am thinking he needs to go to be seen, is it pneumonia? Does he have a fever still? What are his little gums like? Sorry, I'm obviously not a vet - but it does sound like he should be seen. Hopefully the vet can watch the video and you can take him up there soon.


----------



## Soozi

I agree with Mrs F send the video to the Vet Hun. It sounds more like a sneeze than a cough. Personally if he’s not moving about a bit and won’t eat I think the best place for him is in the vets. They can carry on with the nebuliser and give fluids hun. It’s what I would do to be honest. xxx
The bag is absolutely fab!!!!! Lucky girl! xxx


----------



## Soozi

Is he breathing ok not with his mouth open?
Sorry Hun I missed the post that he’d been back to the vet. Did you tell them he’s not eaten anything? xxx


----------



## Soozi

You need reassurance from the Vet that this is normal given the meds they have given him hun. Please don’t worry about pestering them Freddy is your boy. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

She just said it’s probabky because the appetite stimulant has made him drowsy and his body has relaxed and now his airways are making that noise


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> She just said it's probabky because the appetite stimulant has made him drowsy and his body has relaxed and now his airways are making that noise


Is 'she' the vet?


----------



## Soozi

It looks as the the symptoms of the virus can last up to 20 days.


----------



## Clairabella

Yes sorry was rushing


----------



## Clairabella

Happy days lol @Soozi xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Happy days lol @Soozi xx


I know Hun but at least if that's the case we shouldn't panic about him not recovering in a few days. ( I'm assuming they say it's Herpes virus not cat flu?) xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, quite frankly I thought you needed a little cheering up treat. There should be a little note in there - but in case not, I remembered you mentioned it on the Puuuuurchases thread and so I sent it. That's all. It's only a little something but you've been so totally amazing, with the fosters and then with all of this poorliness with the boys. So you are very very welcome and I am really glad you like it - and when you use it you can remember how strong you are and how you can do anything. Love from me and the furry boy xxx
> 
> ETA: I'm sorry it's arrived when things are tricky again  xx


You're one very lovely lady Mrs F xxx I ever hardly treat myself and if I wait until the time that happened I would've get it all! I've been clicking on and off this bag for ages. I loved it so much I was tempted to just go wild and buy it lol but then put it in the basket and talked myself out of it. Last week was the last time and I was hoping it would be out of stock so I could stop tormenting myself lol.

Thank you so much xx it's truly beautiful xx please can u give Oscar a cwtch from me and tell him u said thank you please ❤ Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was worried in case you'd already bought it, phew!

Anyway, onto more important matters. I am hoping that you are all resting together, or at the vets. Either would be good. Also hoping the noises have reduced and that Owl Face is settling. Lots of love xx


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was worried in case you'd already bought it, phew!
> 
> Anyway, onto more important matters. I am hoping that you are all resting together, or at the vets. Either would be good. Also hoping the noises have reduced and that Owl Face is settling. Lots of love xx


It's fab hun!!!!
My biggest concern is his not eating.


----------



## Clairabella

Two seconds i’ll Be bk xxx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> Two seconds i'll Be bk xxx


Terminator!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

He still doing the noise thing. He did get up off the bed once off his own accord and as he got up he was meowing, then he went across the landing and back and just meowing all the time. Like he was distressed but it’s very odd behaviour. 

I just got off the bed and he followed me and still constantly meowing. I’m as he walks but more so as he rests, he is still doing that noise thing. Sounds like he is quacking.! 

He still hasn’t touched a morsel of food not even a lick. He sniffs it but that’s as much as I get from him. 

When I went to the vet, he was doing the open mouth breathing like on Sunday but not this noise thing. 

He was given metacam injection, also some sort of antibiotic injection. The vet said it’s specifically for flu but they don’t routinely give it because it can make their teeth turn brown in kittens. She said it is only a cosmetic thing so I agreed. So now I have to take him to have it every day. Injection, for a week. He also had sub cut fluids so even though he hasn’t eaten he has the subcut fluids to keep him hydrated. I asked about me doing it and the vet said it’s tricky in kittens xx


----------



## Emmasian

Poor little lad. That noise he is making couldn't be to do with mucus or something caught in his respiratory passages? If he was on oxygen and nebulisers at the vet he could be having a slight effect of that being taken away? I don't know, not being a vet. We just have to put our faith in that they know what they are doing, but it's so hard when our babies are suffering. This morning I have read about possible conditions Teddy could have till my eyes burned but we can only trust the vets.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> He still doing the noise thing. He did get up off the bed once off his own accord and as he got up he was meowing, then he went across the landing and back and just meowing all the time. Like he was distressed but it's very odd behaviour.
> 
> I just got off the bed and he followed me and still constantly meowing. I'm as he walks but more so as he rests, he is still doing that noise thing. Sounds like he is quacking.!
> 
> He still hasn't touched a morsel of food not even a lick. He sniffs it but that's as much as I get from him.
> 
> When I went to the vet, he was doing the open mouth breathing like on Sunday but not this noise thing.
> 
> He was given metacam injection, also some sort of antibiotic injection. The vet said it's specifically for flu but they don't routinely give it because it can make their teeth turn brown in kittens. She said it is only a cosmetic thing so I agreed. So now I have to take him to have it every day. Injection, for a week. He also had sub cut fluids so even though he hasn't eaten he has the subcut fluids to keep him hydrated. I asked about me doing it and the vet said it's tricky in kittens xx


Awww poor love! I think he will settle tho but it might not be until much later when the meds kick in. What's not helping with eating I would imagine, is that because of his congestion he can't smell the food properly so it's not tempting him. 
xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless him, I'd be tempted to try the baby food thing, or some really mashed up pilchards then feed him off a little spoon? 

At least you are having to go to the vet every day for his jab, so they can check him each day. Poor little chap  I bet he just feels all snotty and bunged up and yucky. Big loves xx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh poor sweetheart he must feel awful, not surprised he feels lousy with al the medication he’s been on since Sunday!! And everything bunged up!! I would try spoon feeding a little too, see if he will eat something that way, hopefully the meds will Kick in soon and he will start to smell again! Yes, good he’s going to the vet daily at least they can check on any progress. Xx


----------



## QOTN

He has probably had Ronaxan, a form of tetracycline, which can affect the colour of juvenile teeth in humans too. The fluids should keep him going until he feels well enough to eat. Put the Bisolvon at the back of his tongue if he is not eating.


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks xx will do xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thanks xx will do xx


It is reassuring that the vet will be seeing him everyday for a few days. Not such a worry hun or a panic. xxx❤xxx gentle strokes from Aunty Sooz. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> It is reassuring that the vet will be seeing him everyday for a few days. Not such a worry hun or a panic. xxx❤xxx gentle strokes from Aunty Sooz. xxx


Thank you love xx I didnt think of it that coz I was just thinking tomorrow seems like so far away when he is so unwell but as youand Mrs F have said it is a bonus definitely xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you love xx I didnt think of it that coz I was just thinking tomorrow seems like so far away when he is so unwell but as youand Mrs F have said it is a bonus definitely xxx


They can't really give him any thing more today tho hun. Has he stopped meowing and settled a bit? xxx


----------



## SbanR

Poor baby and poor you. So very worrying when you have to listen to that funny noise and try to persuade an ill kitten to eat.
Sending lots of supportive vibes


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Sorry not read the full thread but see you're having cat 'flu problems, not sure if it's any help at all but there is some info on cat 'flu in the sticky in the health forum:

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/persistant-cat-flu.443886/

Hope you can get things under control soon xxx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Poor baby and poor you. So very worrying when you have to listen to that funny noise and try to persuade an ill kitten to eat.
> Sending lots of supportive vibes


It's horrendous :-(. That noise and then meowing all the time inbetween it as if he is crying for me to help him but there's nothing I can do to make it stop and make him better xxx


----------



## Emmasian

You poor thing, I know exactly how you feel when it's like they are asking for your help. That's what I meant when I said all we can do is trust the vets. See how he is overnight. I know how exhausting it is xx


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> Poor baby and poor you. So very worrying when you have to listen to that funny noise and try to persuade an ill kitten to eat.
> Sending lots of supportive vibes


I agree hun but if he stays much the same for the evening and doesn't deteriorate I think he will be ok until tomorrow. If he were to really go downhill then it's the vet ASAP.


----------



## Clairabella

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Sorry not read the full thread but see you're having cat 'flu problems, not sure if it's any help at all but there is some info on cat 'flu in the sticky in the health forum:
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/persistant-cat-flu.443886/
> 
> Hope you can get things under control soon xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I agree hun but if he stays much the same for the evening and doesn't deteriorate I think he will be ok until tomorrow. If he were to really go downhill then it's the vet ASAP.


I'm thinking along those lines too love or trying to xx

He hasn't got any worse since this started this morning so I'm thinking that means he's gonna be ok until the morning at least xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> It's horrendous :-(. That noise and then meowing all the time inbetween it as if he is crying for me to help him but there's nothing I can do to make it stop and make him better xxx


So he's not settled at all? Hun I wouldn't care what the vet thought of me! Please just let them know about the crying keep the phone near him so they can hear him. I don't know if they can do anymore for him today but they should be aware of his condition since being home. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> So he's not settled at all? Hun I wouldn't care what the vet thought of me! Please just let them know about the crying keep the phone near him so they can hear him. I don't know if they can do anymore for him today but they should be aware of his condition since being home. xxx


No love xxx

He was making that noise when I rang them back this morning. The nurse heard it and I asked could she? She said yes and then passed the phone to the vet. That was the second time my call had been passed to someone else in the same conversation and the nurse Didn't even tell me she was passing me over, which just made me feel like a nuisance or inconvenience xx

So I sent them the video but the file was too big so it had to be chopped down a bit. The vet said the appetite stimulate has made him drowsy and caused his body and muscles to relax so now his airways are making that noise. I tried explaining that he wasn't drowsy but staring nose down into my mattress and then lifting his head backwards to make that noise. The vet then said to me what do u want me to do. So clearly she couldn't think of anything to help him or it wasn't cause for concern for her xx

This last ten minutes he has stopped that constant meowing and is the quietest he has been all day xx


----------



## Clairabella

Spoke too soon :-/ 

He also hasn’t stopped making that noise through the nice. Not continuous though like the meowing just ongoing thru the day xx


----------



## Clairabella

@QOTN - I have managed to get the Bisolven into him xxx he fought it but just about managed to squirt some into the back of his mouth with a syringe xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> No love xxx
> 
> He was making that noise when I rang them back this morning. The nurse heard it and I asked could she? She said yes and then passed the phone to the vet. That was the second time my call had been passed to someone else in the same conversation and the nurse Didn't even tell me she was passing me over, which just made me feel like a nuisance or inconvenience xx
> 
> So I sent them the video but the file was too big so it had to be chopped down a bit. The vet said the appetite stimulate has made him drowsy and caused his body and muscles to relax so now his airways are making that noise. I tried explaining that he wasn't drowsy but staring nose down into my mattress and then lifting his head backwards to make that noise. The vet then said to me what do u want me to do. So clearly she couldn't think of anything to help him or it wasn't cause for concern for her xx
> 
> This last ten minutes he has stopped that constant meowing and is the quietest he has been all day xx


He sounds very distressed to me, poor baby Try not to let the vet make you feel like your being a nuisance, that's what they're there for, it's obviously a very worrying time for you at the moment, hope the Bisolven will help and hope he can settle down now. He must be exhausted!! You must be exhausted too with all the worry!! Really hope there is an improvement very soon! Xx


----------



## Summercat

Poor babe, hope the medicine improves things soon.
Xx


----------



## Soozi

Nite all! Hoping to hear that our Freddy is feeling a bit better by tomorrow. 
Sending love and hugs for our special boy and Claire! xxx❤xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh fingers crossed he picks up tonight. 

I’m glad he’s had the appetite stimulant. 

Has he eaten since? He def should have. 

If he’s eaten then rest will be what his little body needs for a few days - it’s so scary when they are poorly like this but I really hope the end is in sight xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Good morning  

Finally owl face ate some food for me ❤ And lots of . At a guess j’d say equivalent to a tin of food xxx

He actually looks better too ❤ His appointment is at 10.10 for his new jab they started yesterday xxxx


----------



## Summercat

Very glad to hear little guy is doing better


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Claire, so pleased to hear little Freddy has eaten. Good boy owl face.
Onwards & upwards dear sweet boy.
Hope vets go well xx


----------



## LJC675

Woohoo Go Freddie, great news


----------



## LJC675

Oooh just had a thought. If he ate a LOT of food, don't get worried if he's sick, not saying that to worry you, just sometimes if they haven't eaten for a while and then stuff themselves it can come back up again.


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Good morning
> 
> Finally owl face ate some food for me ❤ And lots of . At a guess j'd say equivalent to a tin of food xxx
> 
> He actually looks better too ❤ His appointment is at 10.10 for his new jab they started yesterday xxxx


Wooohoooooooo!!! Great news Claire what a relief! Good luck at the vets today Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Yay Freddie owl face has eaten. Good to hear he is better looking this morning. Get some rest claire if you can.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Yay Freddie owl face has eaten. Good to hear he is better looking this morning. Get some rest claire if you can.


Thanks love, will do xxx I have to take him gift the antibiotics and then coming home to sleep. I'm so tired :,/)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yippee! This is such good news, good boy Freddie  I’m so glad to read that. Onwards - hope vet goes smoothly too xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yippee! This is such good news, good boy Freddie  I'm so glad to read that. Onwards - hope vet goes smoothly too xx


Thank you Mrs F xxx

I can't wait to go and come home to bed lol xx


----------



## SbanR

Wonderful news. Such a relief the little pincushion has eaten well for you
Yes, crash out when you get back from the vet. You need the rest


----------



## Willow_Warren

Had to come and check on Freddie.... so pleased he's eaten... we're all rooting for him...

Hannah


----------



## Clairabella

Willow_Warren said:


> Had to come and check on Freddie.... so pleased he's eaten... we're all rooting for him...
> 
> Hannah


Thank you love xxxx

He is literally so much better ❤ I don't know if it was that antibiotics or the Bisolven or what but something has done him some good coz he is a hundred times better than yesterday xxx


----------



## Soozi

What fantastic news! They can amaze you going from being so poorly to eating like a piggy! Well done Freddy! 
So happy for you all Claire! I think he’ll cone along really well now! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> What fantastic news! They can amaze you going from being so poorly to eating like a piggy! Well done Freddy!
> So happy for you all Claire! I think he'll cone along really well now!
> xxx❤xxx


Thanks Sooz love ❤ Xxx seeing him as he is now I'm not worried at all - madness coz I was worried sick about him yesterday and such a change today  xxxx

I think that antibiotic and Bisolven has done the trick xx


----------



## Soozi

I think we were all worried about him
Yesterday love! He really didn’t sound well at all! But a great turn around! Yay!!! xxx


----------



## Jesthar

Oooh, I bet he has a lovely, porky, fluffy tummy now... (*hint* *hint*)


----------



## huckybuck

What lovely news to get up to this morning xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I suspect kittens are like human babies, in that they go downhill rapidly when they are poorly but as long as they have the right treatment, they bounce back really quickly. I am literally over the moon to know that Freddie is feeling a bit better today  It's fabulous - and hopefully means you can get some rest too xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Well done Freddy Owl face!!!!

Well done all the kitties!!

WELL DONE @Clairabella


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Thanks Sooz love ❤ Xxx seeing him as he is now I'm not worried at all - madness coz I was worried sick about him yesterday and such a change today  xxxx
> 
> I think that antibiotic and Bisolven has done the trick xx


SO SO SO SO SOOOOOO happy to hear this. Made my whole day!

Lets hope things continue like this. You deserve a massive breather! Big love to all three boys xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(reading this again has actually made my eyes a bit leaky and my nose is prickly. Nobody be nice to me or I might cry at the relief of it all - if I feel like this, goodness knows how @Clairabella must be feeling!)


----------



## Clairabella

It’s amazing ladies ❤ I feel so proud of him. A world of difference to how he was. He must be a little fighter. Despite being teeny tiny he fought it xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

It's made my day Freddie is so much better.


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> It's amazing ladies ❤ I feel so proud of him. A world of difference to how he was. He must be a little fighter. Despite being teeny tiny he fought it xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just sneaking in for a bit of Freddie love  You know. Hope the day is continuing in a positive manner and that you've got some rest Claire xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just sneaking in for a bit of Freddie love  You know. Hope the day is continuing in a positive manner and that you've got some rest Claire xx


He is still doing well but he has a squint in his left eye now xx

Any ideas on this @QOTN? I noticed it about an hour ago and tried to convince myself I was imagining it until Amys Dad just called in and he said about it too xx


----------



## QOTN

You need to get the vet to look at it tomorrow. Herpes can affect eyes so he may need treatment.


----------



## Soozi

I’ve been popping in too! I think Claire must be totally exhausted. Hope she’s resting up.
xxx


----------



## Soozi

Has he got an appointment for tomorrow hun? @Clairabella ? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I've been popping in too! I think Claire must be totally exhausted. Hope she's resting up.
> xxx


I'm just dropping Amy off and then I'm coming back love xxxx


----------



## Trixie1

Just popping in too too see how everyone is! what a turnaround from yesterday!! I’m over the moon that he’s so much better and very relieved as I’m sure you are. Hopefully the worst is over now Claire sure the squint can be sorted tomorrow too when you see the vet Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Has he got an appointment for tomorrow hun? @Clairabella ? xxx


They swapped his antibioi


Soozi said:


> Has he got an appointment for tomorrow hun? @Clairabella ? xxx


The antibiotic love, it is the one @QOTN said yesterday but they have changed it to oral now because he is eating so well and because he gets stressed whilst travelling and the surgery I have to take him to is 40 mins there and back. So we are giving oral a try, I'm gonna crush it, sprinkle it on his food xx but because of the eye, I've just got an appointment for tomorrow so he will still be seen now even though we changed his antibiotics to oral xx


----------



## Clairabella

Other than that he is doing really well today. So proud of him ❤ @Trixie1 - you are right love, such a big turnaround. I never thought that this morning he would be so good after being so bad yesterday xx

@QOTN the Bisolven- how often can I give it coz I ripped the instructions across the packet. He had a dose last night. Can it be given daily or is it a once off medication? Xx


----------



## Soozi

Oh good I’m glad the vet can check his eye hun! I think eye problems are part and parcel of the virus so the Vet might give you drops maybe! The main thing is he is so much better which is such a relief hun. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh good I'm glad the vet can check his eye hun! I think eye problems are part and parcel of the virus so the Vet might give you drops maybe! The main thing is he is so much better which is such a relief hun. xxx❤xxx


I just can't get over the difference love ❤ I wish you could see the difference to see how much better he is since yesterday ❤

I have some pics for  xxxx

This was him when he came home, looking like one of my fosters :,-(. I couldn't post it at the time as it broke me to see him looking so thin and unwell










Then this is him today ❤



















You can see which eye in this but he still a cutie pie ❤


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Other than that he is doing really well today. So proud of him ❤ @Trixie1 - you are right love, such a big turnaround. I never thought that this morning he would be so good after being so bad yesterday xx
> 
> @QOTN the Bisolven- how often can I give it coz I ripped the instructions across the packet. He had a dose last night. Can it be given daily or is it a once off medication? Xx


Do you have a blue scoop? The dose is once daily for 7 days 0.5gm per 5 kgs. (That is a blue scoop full.) How much does Freddie weigh?

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-447451


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Other than that he is doing really well today. So proud of him ❤ @Trixie1 - you are right love, such a big turnaround. I never thought that this morning he would be so good after being so bad yesterday xx
> 
> @QOTN the Bisolven- how often can I give it coz I ripped the instructions across the packet. He had a dose last night. Can it be given daily or is it a once off medication? Xx


Hopefully now that he's a lot better you can actually manage to get some rest this evening, maybe enjoy a glass of wine or two and generally relax, something that's been a long time coming Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Hopefully now that he's a lot better you can actually manage to get some rest this evening, maybe enjoy a glass of wine or two and generally relax, something that's been a long time coming Xx


I think I will  Amy is staying with my mum tonight too so i have the house to myself and my boys. As much as I idolise her, it's bliss to have some time on my own ❤ Xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> I think I will  Amy is staying with my mum tonight too so i have the house to myself and my boys. As much as I idolise her, it's bliss to have some time on my own ❤ Xxx


Will do you the world of good! Owl face looks so much better then the last time we saw him!! yes that eye needs a bit of attention, I'm just happy to see him up and about and eating!! Well, make the most of this evening, a bit of you time!! well deserved Enjoy! x


----------



## Soozi

Awww Freddy’s eye looks typical of the virus hun. Give it a little wipe with a damp cotton wool pad now and again to make it more comfortable. Apart from his sore eye he looks much much better. A massive improvement. Bless him. ❤
I’m so pleased you are getting a bit of time to yourself you so deserve it. I’ve been thinking of little Amy too she has been such a good girl even though it must have been a big strain and upsetting for her too. 
Hugs to you all! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Will do you the world of good! Owl face looks so much better then the last time we saw him!! yes that eye needs a bit of attention, I'm just happy to see him up and about and eating!! Well, make the most of this evening, a bit of you time!! well deserved Enjoy! x


Not keen on trying to get eye drops into him, he won't take tablets orally, it takes two vets to do it. He might be teeny tiny but he's vicious when he puts his mind to it :Hilarious not really vicious but strong lol xx

That came on him from nowhere, it was fine this morning but they will sort him out tomorrow no doubt xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww Freddy's eye looks typical of the virus hun. Give it a little wipe with a damp cotton wool pad now and again to make it more comfortable. Apart from his sore eye he looks much much better. A massive improvement. Bless him. ❤
> I'm so pleased you are getting a bit of time to yourself you so deserve it. I've been thinking of little Amy too she has been such a good girl even though it must have been a big strain and upsetting for her too.
> Hugs to you all!
> xxx❤xxx


She has been amazing sooz xxx having her with me makes me stronger in a way coz I know I have to put on a bit of a front not to upset her coz it has definitely been scary for her too. Every vet visit she has been with me because it's just me and her but she loves the cats anyway so always likes to come with me xx

I've been doing that with his eye too. Have also tried n/saline on cotton wool but he is left with like a tear stain xx


----------



## Soozi

They will sort the eye out don’t worry! But I think he will need the drops! Lol! xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Freddy looks so cute snuggled in the blanket:Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> They will sort the eye out don't worry! But I think he will need the drops! Lol! xxx


:Hilarious even with eye drops love I feel like I have got off lightly compared to all the other stuff I've had on my plate xx finally I can breathe :Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Freddy looks so cute snuggled in the blanket:Cat


Thank you SC ❤ The blanket suits him doesn't it lol minus the blue towel thrown on the bed in the background lol but I couldn't move it coz I was afraid he would run and I couldn't get a photo lol xx


----------



## Summercat

The towel isn't really noticeable. A lived in house is a happy house


----------



## Clairabella

Which reminds me, I haven't put Amys pics on from her birthday - I didn't get many but here are some of her Cat themed presents ❤

I bought her this as one of her presents from her favourite boys:




























Our amazingly talented @Whompingwillow sent her this beauty ❤



















❤❤❤❤

She had a lush card and money sent to her from @SbanR ❤










Which went towards buying herself this must have bedding ❤










An absolutely stunning cat lamp from @ChaosCat










Which now sits on her desk next to her pic of the boys ❤










There was lots more, like clothes, perfumes, lipsticks, shoes. She was well and truly spoilt which she so deserved after the recent chaos xx

Thank you all so much for being there for her Mamma. For her lovely birthday messages from you all ❤ And her amazing gifts xxXx


----------



## Summercat

Those are lovely presents
Amy is a lucky girl


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Those are lovely presents
> Amy is a lucky girl


Thank you SC ❤ I'm the lucky one too, she's growing up to be an amazing young lady. Beautiful inside and out ❤ And I'm so proud of her and my boys xx


----------



## huckybuck

Did the vet give you eye drops for one of the other boys?

If so what are they?

In all honesty I would get some from the vets and try to do them yourself along with the tablets - if you could get into a routine of the drops and then immediately a treat or play it may get him used to having them done - and if ever you need to do it in future when he is grown up it will be so much easier. Same with any tablets xx


----------



## huckybuck

Aww loving Amy's pressies - her room looks VERY tidy for a 12 year old lol!!

WW picture is a dream!!!


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Did the vet give you eye drops for one of the other boys?
> 
> If so what are they?
> 
> In all honesty I would get some from the vets and try to do them yourself along with the tablets - if you could get into a routine of the drops and then immediately a treat or play it may get him used to having them done - and if ever you need to do it in future when he is grown up it will be so much easier. Same with any tablets xx


Yip I had eye drops for Ed xx two lots of eye drops. I can't rwmember the name off the top of my head but I can get them when I move lol and look what they are.

I have to be honest, I gave or more like fought with Ed for about three days for his eye drops and then his eye cleared so I stopped. Thinking of it now, I'm not sure, If I should've kept going, I'm gonna have to read the label properly to see what it says. I still have them though xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Aww loving Amy's pressies - her room looks VERY tidy for a 12 year old lol!!
> 
> WW picture is a dream!!!


Thank you ❤ It's because she has a mother who has OCD with cleaning and is constantly in there behind her tidying up lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Fab pressies! I love all the pictures! Just....❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Fab pressies! I love all the pictures! Just....❤xxx


Thanks sooz xxxxx I always get nervous posting pics on here, I don't know why lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Just wondering - if you knew the eyedrops were for herpes and could check on the dosage them it might be an idea (eye dear rofl) to give him some tonight rather than wait longer til tomorrow xx


----------



## Soozi

Well I'm glad you posted the


huckybuck said:


> Just wondering - if you knew the eyedrops were for herpes and could check on the dosage them it might be an idea (eye dear rofl) to give him some tonight rather than wait longer til tomorrow xx


good idea hun!


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Just wondering - if you knew the eyedrops were for herpes and could check on the dosage them it might be an idea (eye dear rofl)
> 
> :Hilarious
> 
> I agree with sooz, I think a good eye dea too


----------



## Clairabella

We have:

Lubrithal and is isathal


----------



## huckybuck

Ok just read up on it.

Isathal is an AB drop to treta conjunctivitis 
Lubrithal is just a soothing and moisturising one

But reading up it does say not to use for another animal - guessing that's in case of cross contamination. 

However yours are already cross contaminated ...hmmm perhaps a call to the OOH vet to see what they say?


----------



## Clairabella

It’s ok love, I think i’ll Maybe use saline for tonight and cool boiled water then see the vet in the morning xx


----------



## Soozi

I wouldn’t risk using them then. Just in case! Lol


----------



## SuboJvR

Yeah I think it’s wise to leave the drops and see what the vet says tomorrow  

Although it’s unlikely any bugs could still be on the drops, better safe!

The other thing is that for cats their eyes are so closely linked to their sinuses that it may not be an actual “eye problem” as such, it’s a bit like a human runny nose sometimes? Of course it can be an eye thing too. 

It looks clear on Freddy which is a good sign but he will be a little tender so the cleaning will help and be soothing xx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Thank you ❤ It's because she has a mother who has OCD with cleaning and is constantly in there behind her tidying up lol xx


Most eye drops have a very limited life once opened so do check before using.


----------



## QOTN

Also some eye drops cannot be used if there are any ulcers on the eyes and a vet will usually check them. I am not sure about Isathal, formerly Fucithalmic.


----------



## Emmasian

Just catching up. So glad the little guy has eaten and just hoping his peepers can get sorted too.

I admire your housework skills. The nicest thing anyone has said to me today is that no my house doesn't smell of cat poo!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

QOTN said:


> Also some eye drops cannot be used if there are any ulcers on the eyes and a vet will usually check them. I am not sure about Isathal, formerly Fucithalmic.


Isathal/Fucithalmic is not licensed for treatment of ulcers, although it often gets used for this purpose. Some ophthalmologists have concerns about it wiping out commensals and predisposing to _Pseudomonas_ involvement in ulcers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just catching up as we have people. Amy's presents were amazing, what a lucky girl  @Whompingwillow you are so talented, such a beautiful picture of the boys.

I totally missed the photos of Lord Fredster of Owl Face. I just showed husband, he said he reckons that's how Oscar would've looked as a kitten. Bundle him up for extra love and a bit of cooled boiled water on his little eye will be nice for him.

Sleep well you lot, see you in the morning xx


----------



## Soozi

Nite nite loves! 
Sleep well Claire, Freddy, Ed and Tomtat! Mummy needs lots of snuggles! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> Do you have a blue scoop? The dose is once daily for 7 days 0.5gm per 5 kgs. (That is a blue scoop full.) How much does Freddie weigh?
> 
> http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-447451


He's 1300g I think xx the vet gave me a blue scoop too, he did say one full one for the other two and half a spoon for Fleddy xx I wasn't sure for how long i had to give it for it to be effective though and I ripped the sachet so can't read the directions either xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just catching up as we have people. Amy's presents were amazing, what a lucky girl  @Whompingwillow you are so talented, such a beautiful picture of the boys.
> 
> I totally missed the photos of Lord Fredster of Owl Face. I just showed husband, he said he reckons that's how Oscar would've looked as a kitten. Bundle him up for extra love and a bit of cooled boiled water on his little eye will be nice for him.
> 
> Sleep well you lot, see you in the morning xx


That's mad your hubby said that about Oscar looking like Freddy as a kitten coz Amy also said about Freddy looking like Oscar - she said
Oscar looks like Freddy when he grows up lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

He is making a horrible god forsaken noise again :-(

It sounds like congestion or mucous when it loosens up perhaps. It’s really not nice to hear though. Making me panic xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor you and poor Freddy! But you had your vet visit planned this morning anyway. So I hope things can be sorted. Has he continued eating well?


----------



## ebonycat

Oh no poor Freddy, you’ve both been through so much 
I hope the vet visit this morning is helpful & they can give you something for his eye & help with the congestion he has.
Has he eaten in the night, this morning?
Oh these poor kitties on here lately 
Thinking of you & Freddy
Healing vibes being sent to him & a hug for you xx


----------



## Trixie1

Just topping up healing vibes for baby owl face today, good that he’s got the vet today can sort out that eye /congestion problems, hope he’s still continuing to eat well, poor sweetheart this thing is taking a long time to budge!! But I think he’ll get there, hopefully sooner rather then later!! Sending lots of love, and hugs❤ Hope all goes well at the vets today Claire X


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Poor Freddie. Just hoping vet can give him something for eye and the mucas. Shame you can’t blow his nose for him. You and your sons have been through hell and back. Hoping you have a better time going forward including Amy too.


----------



## MilleD

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Poor Freddie. Just hoping vet can give him something for eye and the mucas. Shame you can't blow his nose for him. You and your sons have been through hell and back. Hoping you have a better time going forward including Amy too.


I very gently use a baby snot sucker on my old girl who is constantly bunged up. Not sure it would fit him though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning Freddie  I hope you let your mummy have some sleep last night and I hope everything goes well at the vet this morning. I am hoping you carry on eating too. Now let's get that little eye sorted out and you are well on the way to being much better xx


----------



## Emmasian

Just getting up. Good luck with the vet appointment today @Clairabella I so hope the poor little mite can feel better. Will come online later to see how things went xx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> He is making a horrible god forsaken noise again :-(
> 
> It sounds like congestion or mucous when it loosens up perhaps. It's really not nice to hear though. Making me panic xx


Could you give him his Bisolvon early to see if it helps?


----------



## SbanR

Good luck


----------



## Clairabella

Morning ladies,

Fleddy of Owl Face is doing really well. He continues to eat like a horse! ❤

His eyes are really bothering him. He keep brushing over them all the time, its the same sort of action S what cats do when they are washing their face. I don’t know what to call it. This vet visit is going to stress him out so much. He doesn’t like the travelling first but more so he is going to really fight when they examine his eyes, it takes two vets to do any intervention with him. One to hold him whilst the other does whatever they need to do. On Friday, the nurse assisted and he was trying to break free so caught her hand :-( But i would rest better if he was seen because of the way he keeps brushing over his eyes all the time. They are definitely bothering him. It started off as the left eye but the other eye is giving him bother now too. It’s horrible, I feel so bad knowing how stressful this is gonna be for him. I also feel bad for the vet that he isn’t the easiest of patients. 


With the mucous/congestion thing, it sounds to me as if it is very loose and wet now. I wondered if the Bisolven would make it wetter or looser and that he isn’t clearing it xx there is also the possibility that it might just loosen it some more so that he will actually clear it. 

Apart from all that, he is doing amazing well. Also the two biggest boys are doing fab too. I couldn’t see an end in sight at first so it’s amazing the point we are at now. Literally the only concern I have are the ones I just wrote about but even those feel less of a worry than the full blown flu symptoms they had xxx


----------



## Summercat

Glad Freddy is eating well, good luck at the vet this morning


----------



## SuboJvR

I know exactly what you mean with the wiping motion @Clairabella I remember it well!

He's nearly there, just a little longer Freddie Owl Face xx


----------



## Emmasian

Just waiting a little longer before putting poor Teddy in the carrier. I have left it out to normalise it so he just strolls past it, but little does he know! I totally sympathise and empathise with hating to put them through it. I am trying to be a bit Vulcan about things today. Doing what is logical. Dr Spock.

Ted is bright this morning and no more diarrhea, but then he couldn't hold anymore after yesterday surely to goodness.

Onward and upward xx


----------



## Emmasian

Oh hell that went on the wrong thread. Sorry I am flipping between the two!


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> His eyes are really bothering him. He keep brushing over them all the time, its the same sort of action S what cats do when they are washing their face. I don't know what to call it. This vet visit is going to stress him out so much. He doesn't like the travelling first but more so he is going to really fight when they examine his eyes, it takes two vets to do any intervention with him. One to hold him whilst the other does whatever they need to do. On Friday, the nurse assisted and he was trying to break free so caught her hand :-( But i would rest better if he was seen because of the way he keeps brushing over his eyes all the time. They are definitely bothering him. It started off as the left eye but the other eye is giving him bother now too. It's horrible, I feel so bad knowing how stressful this is gonna be for him. I also feel bad for the vet that he isn't the easiest of patients.
> With the mucous/congestion thing, it sounds to me as if it is very loose and wet now. I wondered if the Bisolven would make it wetter or looser and that he isn't clearing it xx there is also the possibility that it might just loosen it some more so that he will actually clear it.


The vet really does need to see him You want to prevent permanent damage to his eyes if at all possible.


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Just waiting a little longer before putting poor Teddy in the carrier. I have left it out to normalise it so he just strolls past it, but little does he know! I totally sympathise and empathise with hating to put them through it. I am trying to be a bit Vulcan about things today. Doing what is logical. Dr Spock.
> 
> Ted is bright this morning and no more diarrhea, but then he couldn't hold anymore after yesterday surely to goodness.
> 
> Onward and upward xx


Really hope his appointment goes well Emma xxx will be thinking of you both and am gonna do the same as you and keep checking for updates xx

Good luck xxx love to you both from us 5 xxxx


----------



## Soozi

Morning! 
Claire his chest should start clearing soon. It’s his eye that is important! I hope if he gives drops you can somehow manage them hun! 
I’m so pleased he’s eating that is a really good sign he doesn’t feel as bad as he looks and sounds. 
Hugs again! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Definitely love that’s exactly why I feel bad for putting him through the vet visit because he is brilliant in himself. Even congestion sounds aside. I can cope with that it’s onviously not bothering him coz he is absolutely fine xx his eyes seem to be bothering him but even that I don’t know how I’m gonna get eye drops in him so seems too much to put him thru a vet appointment for them to give me eye drops which I’m not gonna be able to do. I’d rather keep cleaning with saline at least that way he will get some eye care even if it is one quick clean over the outside whereas with the drops I’m not hopeful of him getting any eye care as it’s gonna be too difficult xx


----------



## Clairabella

His eyes are leaky but not even mucky so there’s no infection in there. He hasn’t had an eye injury even so I can rule that out too xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> His eyes are leaky but not even mucky so there's no infection in there. He hasn't had an eye injury even so I can rule that out too xx


You could ask the vet about medicated eye wipes? Don't know if there is such a thing!
It's best the vet looks to make sure there's no ulceration. I just feel he's really on the mend hun. xxx


----------



## QOTN

I am afraid the only way to detect ulceration is with a dye.


----------



## Soozi

QOTN said:


> I am afraid the only way to detect ulceration is with a dye.


The blotting paper test thing hun?


----------



## Soozi

I know how it is for Claire my last girl had lymphoma and I had to give her all sorts of medication I used to cry trying! Sometimes I was successful other times not.


----------



## QOTN

If the vet can do the dye test and make sure there is no ulceration, it may not be necessary to have drops.


----------



## Soozi

QOTN said:


> If the vet can do the dye test and make sure there is no ulceration, it may not be necessary to have drops.


fingers crossed it's just leaky eyes from the virus. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> fingers crossed it's just leaky eyes from the virus. xxx


That's exactly what it seems to be love xxx

I think it's totally unnecessary to put him thru a vet visit. I just rang and spoke to the vet and she said the same as she knows how he is. She also said, his eyes aren't mucky so doesn't look like conjunctivitis. She would also rather I clean with saline as that is much better for him and more appropriate as it sounds as if it's just leaky eyes part and parcel of this flu xx


----------



## SuboJvR

You can get eye wipes from pets at home but Joey never really liked them. He did tolerate me using a bit of tissue to help him wipe his eyes or even just the back of my finger sometimes (washed before and between eyes when both were an issue)


----------



## Soozi

Claire any sign of redness or crusting you will need to take him in hun.


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> His eyes are leaky but not even mucky so there's no infection in there. He hasn't had an eye injury even so I can rule that out too xx


The worry is that the herpes virus specifically can cause ulcers, which are open sores on the eye but are not detectable without putting dye in the eye and close examination (vet).

So if you're not going to take him, you must be prepared to do so at the first sign of any dodgy looking changes. When Joey had his eye things, the vet did do the dye test to check for no ulcers.

Ulcers aren't caused by injury, but very specifically can be caused by the herpes virus (or secondary infection). They are extremely painful and can risk eyesight.

Not saying this to scare you!!! As we all know respiratory problems also cause eye watering in cats. Do just keep a very close watch for any changes (eg redenning of the third eyelid).

Freddy is already on antibiotics which will be hopefully staving off any bacteria infection anywhere including his eyes.

I've had two ulcers in my eyes myself, they are really painful and terrifying BUT easily treated caught early xxx


----------



## Trixie1

This is a difficult decision! Not wanting to cause Freddy anymore stress, I would keep the eye area clean using the saline suggested by the vet for now. As subojvr says he's still on AB's which will hopefully keep any infection away, unless a different type of AB would be needed for the eyes. Any change for the worse, get him to the vet as its not worth the risk and may lead to further visits to the vet in future (which nobody wants) Hope the Leakey eyes improve very soon. So glad that he still has a big appetite Goooood Boy! He generally sounds a whole lot better to me Xx


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> I know how it is for Claire my last girl had lymphoma and I had to give her all sorts of medication I used to cry trying! Sometimes I was successful other times not.


It really isn't easy giving eye drops to a cat!! Someone needs to invent an easier way!! Maybe I will one day!! having tried myself with Sam unsuccessfully (I might add) when he had conjunctivitis. The vet managed the first dose and I managed only once but thankfully that was enough to Clear it up along with a course o AB's


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> The worry is that the herpes virus specifically can cause ulcers, which are open sores on the eye but are not detectable without putting dye in the eye and close examination (vet).
> 
> So if you're not going to take him, you must be prepared to do so at the first sign of any dodgy looking changes. When Joey had his eye things, the vet did do the dye test to check for no ulcers.
> 
> Ulcers aren't caused by injury, but very specifically can be caused by the herpes virus (or secondary infection). They are extremely painful and can risk eyesight.
> 
> Not saying this to scare you!!! As we all know respiratory problems also cause eye watering in cats. Do just keep a very close watch for any changes (eg redenning of the third eyelid).
> 
> Freddy is already on antibiotics which will be hopefully staving off any bacteria infection anywhere including his eyes.
> 
> I've had two ulcers in my eyes myself, they are really painful and terrifying BUT easily treated caught early xxx


Thanks love, that's exactly what I'm going to do. Ed had reddening with his eyes so even though it wasn't bothering him it was obvious there was irritation or inflammation there because of the reddening but with Freddy there is literally nothing. Even him brushing over his eyes, I think is likely the same as if we had leaky eyes, we instinctively want to rub or wipe it away xx

I spoke to the vet on the phone and she said that the antibiotics he has will cover him for any infection and knowing how mush he resists examination it isn't worth putting him thru it and this stage. If there was any slight chance like redness or discharge I would take him straight away coz like you said love the need for him to be seen will far outweigh putting him thru a vet visit xx

I'll keep an eye. The vet said obviously there's out of hours for any changes and I will definitely take him if any change at all. I'd take him in a heartbeat if needed and if it keeps him safe and well xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> It really isn't easy giving eye drops to a cat!! Someone needs to invent an easier way!! Maybe I will one day!! having tried myself with Sam unsuccessfully (I might add) when he had conjunctivitis. The vet managed the first dose and I managed only once but thankfully that was enough to Clear it up along with a course o AB's


I stand more chance of a saline clean, even a quick wipe over is better than nothing at this point, I think xx whereas I would have to fight him for drops and know for a fact I'm not gonna get them in him xx


----------



## Emmasian

I dread having to do eye drops with one person too. Maybe see how he goes and monitor closely. So hard to know what to recommend, but at least you have spoken to the vet.


----------



## Soozi

When you see him wiping his own eye with his paw clean with saline straight afterwards if you can hun. xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> I stand more chance of a saline clean, even a quick wipe over is better than nothing at this point, I think xx whereas I would have to fight him for drops and know for a fact I'm not gonna get them in him xx


I totally understand Claire if for some reason Sam had to have Eyedrops again (touch wood he doesn't) I know 100% I can't give them!! He just won't allow it!! What the vet didn't take into consideration was Sam was an abandoned very, very nervous timid stray!! Giving them once was a lucky shot!! But he would have no more and I didn't want to put him through that again, luckily that was enough hopefully Owl face won't need them at all Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you so much for understanding xx i feel like the worst person in the world for cancelling his appointment. I did speak to his vet though. Wouldn’t have done it off my own back xx 

She said the ABs are covering him for infection so I (we) think it’s all just part and parcel of the virus but not complications xx

I don’t want to stress him so bad and risk any set backs for him. Not now when he is a world different from the other day when I genuinely believed I was gonna lose him :,-( xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> I dread having to do eye drops with one person too. Maybe see how he goes and monitor closely. So hard to know what to recommend, but at least you have spoken to the vet.


Em, how did Teddy's appointment go? Xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Em, how did Teddy's appointment go? Xx


She's posted on her thread hun!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> She's posted on her thread hun!


Thanks love, gonna go check up xx


----------



## Trixie1

Don’t feel bad for cancelling, I for one know that if you thought something was seriously wrong, you would get him to the vet in an instance we all saw that last week! You’ve spoken to the vet, that should be enough for now, try not to worry (easier said then done) I’m sure it’s all part and parcel of this horrible flu and he’s on medication for that. Xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Thank you so much for understanding xx i feel like the worst person in the world for cancelling his appointment. I did speak to his vet though. Wouldn't have done it off my own back xx
> 
> She said the ABs are covering him for infection so I (we) think it's all just part and parcel of the virus but not complications xx
> 
> I don't want to stress him so bad and risk any set backs for him. Not now when he is a world different from the other day when I genuinely believed I was gonna lose him :,-( xxx


It was the same for us with Joey. We were given eyedrops but I just couldn't get them in! But he was on oral antibiotics at the same time so I sort of just gave up and watched him closely. As long as he didn't get worse I was 'happy'. His leaky eyes lasted a couple of weeks.  it's a long ok slog but you'll get there xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Don't feel bad for cancelling, I for one know that if you thought something was seriously wrong, you would get him to the vet in an instance we all saw that last week! You've spoken to the vet, that should be enough for now, try not to worry (easier said then done) I'm sure it's all party and parcel of this horrible flu and he's on medication for that. Xx


Thanks Trixie. Honestly thank you so much for being nice and trying to reassure me. I know I'm a nightmare but it's just because I'm so petrified of anything happening to them. Half the stress I bring on myself because I tie myself up in knots with all the thoughts in my head but it's all because I get genuinely frightened of something bad happening to them and I love them so much xx


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> It was the same for us with Joey. We were given eyedrops but I just couldn't get them in! But he was on oral antibiotics at the same time so I sort of just gave up and watched him closely. As long as he didn't get worse I was 'happy'. His leaky eyes lasted a couple of weeks.  it's a long ok slog but you'll get there xxx


Thank you xxx I'm gonna resurrect your thread on Joey later and have a read ❤

We are already a million times better than where we were and never thought we would get there but as you said, we did get there in the end xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Whompingwillow you are so talented, such a beautiful picture of the boys.


They really did most the work. But thank you


----------



## Clairabella

This one is cwtched up with his Mamma ❤




























Owl face ❤


----------



## Soozi

So adorable! ❤ His eye looks fine in the first pic! 
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> So adorable! ❤ His eye looks fine in the first pic!
> xxx


That is like music to my ears love, thank you xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> That is like music to my ears love, thank you xx


Well I certainly wouldn't be worried about it hun. xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Trixie1 said:


> It really isn't easy giving eye drops to a cat!! Someone needs to invent an easier way!! Maybe I will one day!! having tried myself with Sam unsuccessfully (I might add) when he had conjunctivitis. The vet managed the first dose and I managed only once but thankfully that was enough to Clear it up along with a course o AB's


Ok can I have some sympathy please???

Little H has to have a couple of drops in both his eyes EVERY DAY FOREVER lol!!!

When I first found out I was in despair - never ever thought I'd be able to do it (and with no help off Mr HB) all on my own!! A few months down the line and we have it down to a T. The key is to be firmer than you think you should be.

I have mastered the art of pinning him down with one leg, holding his chest down with my forearm and having both hands free to open his eye and do the drops!! It's amazing what you can learn to do when you have no choice!!


----------



## huckybuck

Thrilled he is eating well and getting better CB xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

FHV1 is a potent eater of the feline cornea when it wants to. I stain every cat with sore eyes to look for ulcers; you can't always see them with the naked eye.

If he does develop ulcers he will need hospitalisation for treatment, if you cannot apply drops at home.

Nowadays, many experts are recommending nothing but gentle bathing for FHV1 conjunctivitis, as drops are unlikely to make a difference. Bagpuss had a flare-up of his a few weeks ago and I didn't treat him (except with a bit of Metacam for the pain - he's on gabapentin anyway but I don't really know how effective that is for eye pain).

However, I did check for an ulcer and had some meds ready to apply had he developed one; you don't leave ulcers untreated. Fortunately he didn't this time, but his left eye bears the scars of what was presumably an ulcer he suffered when he was stray, and he also has chronic uveitis and partial paralysis of his iris as a result.

I guess what I'm saying is, don't mess around with eyes. The damage from FHV1 ulceration can be permanent if untreated. Get him to the vet quickly if there is any deterioration so they can at least rule out ulcers.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

huckybuck said:


> Little H has to have a couple of drops in both his eyes EVERY DAY FOREVER lol!!!!


Have you tried him off them and seen what happens?

Or do we still think it's KCS?


----------



## Trixie1

huckybuck said:


> Ok can I have some sympathy please???
> 
> Little H has to have a couple of drops in both his eyes EVERY DAY FOREVER lol!!!
> 
> When I first found out I was in despair - never ever thought I'd be able to do it (and with no help off Mr HB) all on my own!! A few months down the line and we have it down to a T. The key is to be firmer than you think you should be.
> 
> I have mastered the art of pinning him down with one leg, holding his chest down with my forearm and having both hands free to open his eye and do the drops!! It's amazing what you can learn to do when you have no choice!!


Oh no HB!! That would be My worst nightmare!! and I really do sympathise great to hear that you have become such an expert!! (suppose you've had too) me, I gave up after one try!!l. Bit feeble I know!  practice makes perfect! But I really hope I never have too do it again!


----------



## huckybuck

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Have you tried him off them and seen what happens?
> 
> Or do we still think it's KCS?


I have done occasionally unintentionally (when I have accidentally forgotten to do a day) and then I spot him squinting with his left eye so quickly remember to do it again.

I guess it has to be KCS as he seems ok when he's on the drops. It's still only the left eye (if he does squint) though I do drop both. Just can't think what else it would be now.


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my god, shall I rebook him an appointment for now? Xx


----------



## huckybuck

I think CK is saying that bathing is the correct treatment BUT if you think his eyes are deteriorating then you must get him checked for ulcers - ideally she would have checked him. 

Did the vet check while he was hospitalised? 

Once she knew the diagnosis was herpes I would have thought she may have done.


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> Ok can I have some sympathy please???
> 
> Little H has to have a couple of drops in both his eyes EVERY DAY FOREVER lol!!!
> 
> When I first found out I was in despair - never ever thought I'd be able to do it (and with no help off Mr HB) all on my own!! A few months down the line and we have it down to a T. The key is to be firmer than you think you should be.
> 
> I have mastered the art of pinning him down with one leg, holding his chest down with my forearm and having both hands free to open his eye and do the drops!! It's amazing what you can learn to do when you have no choice!!


Oh poor you, I remember when I had to give Kalex eye drops twice a day. I had to go and get her, sit her on the floor in front of me, gently hold her eye open and then squeeze the drops in, give her a little head rub and a sweet. :Smuggrin smug face


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

huckybuck said:


> I have done occasionally unintentionally (when I have accidentally forgotten to do a day) and then I spot him squinting with his left eye so quickly remember to do it again.
> 
> I guess it has to be KCS as he seems ok when he's on the drops. It's still only the left eye (if he does squint) though I do drop both. Just can't think what else it would be now.


Such a strange one!

I'd say it might be worth getting another STT but as we know, they're awkward and not the easiest to interpret in cats.


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> I think CK is saying that bathing is the correct treatment BUT if you think his eyes are deteriorating then you must get him checked for ulcers - ideally she would have checked him.
> 
> Did the vet check while he was hospitalised?
> 
> Once she knew the diagnosis was herpes I would have thought she may have done.


Oh okey doke. Thanks HB and thanks @Ceiling Kitty for letting me know. Any change at all and i'll book him an appointment immediately xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

huckybuck said:


> I think CK is saying that bathing is the correct treatment BUT if you think his eyes are deteriorating then you must get him checked for ulcers


Bathing is an accepted treatment of FHV1 conjunctivitis but not ulcers. I would have checked for ulcers before recommending bathing but obviously that's when the cat is front of me. Over the phone, I'd always advise an appointment and if the owner cannot or doesn't want to bring the cat in, all one can do is advise bathing and stress that the cat must be seen if things are getting worse.


----------



## huckybuck

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Such a strange one!
> 
> I'd say it might be worth getting another STT but as we know, they're awkward and not the easiest to interpret in cats.


If the drops are doing the trick would the tear test show up better than before? Or just the same because we are artificially lubricating?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

huckybuck said:


> If the drops are doing the trick would the tear test show up better than before? Or just the same because we are artificially lubricating?


The lubricant wouldn't affect tear production so wouldn't affect STT.

I was just thinking getting several readings to see if they are consistently low every time. But cat STTs can be a PITA anyway so it's not an easy way forward.


----------



## huckybuck

I’ll get him done next time we go and see what it says- he needs a couple of mats clipping and his nails cutting anyhow - sadly haven’t had a chance to see my lovely locum vet friend recently otherwise could have asked her!!

The couple I had done when he initially presented both showed almost zero in both eyes. But don’t know if the stress of the visits contributed.


----------



## Clairabella

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Bathing is an accepted treatment of FHV1 conjunctivitis but not ulcers. I would have checked for ulcers before recommending bathing but obviously that's when the cat is front of me. Over the phone, I'd always advise an appointment and if the owner cannot or doesn't want to bring the cat in, all one can do is advise bathing and stress that the cat must be seen if things are getting worse.


I would've taken him in, in a heartbeat had the vet explained it to me as you had. There wasn't any mention of ulcers. In fact, she said Im satisfied that he doesn't need to be seen. I'm gonna ring back now and rebook. The whole point of the appointment in the first place was so he would be seen before any permanent damage done but as his eyes look completely fine just watery It didn't appear like his eyes were bad. I didn't know about ulcers going hand in hand with herpes. The comments here came after I had spoken to the vet and asked her advice. Oh my days I feel so awful now. Thank you for telling me Xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Don't panic.


----------



## Clairabella

He has been seen and we are just now home. No ulceration thank god. Eyes completely fine, the vet thinks just usual irritation from the virus xx


----------



## Emmasian

Good to be on the safe side though xx


----------



## Soozi

Yes! If in doubt don’t leave it! So pleased there’s nothing to stop him now! Yay! 
Claire you’ve been such a wonderful Mum and nurse to your boys! Let’s look forwards now to happier healthier times! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Yes! If in doubt don't leave it! So pleased there's nothing to stop him now! Yay!
> Claire you've been such a wonderful Mum and nurse to your boys! Let's look forwards now to happier healthier times! xxx❤xxx


Thanks sooz ❤ We are definitely on the up  ❤ Xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

Yay that is brilliant news!!!

Keep doing what you are doing! 

I have every faith all is going to be well xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just having a little forum catch up. So glad to read that Freddie’s eye is not ulcers - and that he is still eating well. Come on boys, keep on getting better and give your mummy a chance to rest and catch her breath after the past few weeks!


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Yay that is brilliant news!!!
> 
> Keep doing what you are doing!
> 
> I have every faith all is going to be well xxxx





Mrs Funkin said:


> Just having a little forum catch up. So glad to read that Freddie's eye is not ulcers - and that he is still eating well. Come on boys, keep on getting better and give your mummy a chance to rest and catch her breath after the past few weeks!


Thank you HB and Mrs F xxx least now we know and rules out anything that will cause him harm, so from now on it should be a straightforward road to recovery xxx


----------



## Trixie1

So pleased to hear that Freddie's eye is ok and no ulcers. Can now see a light at the end of the tunnel Claire and a full recovery not to far away Xx


----------



## LJC675

Hope you all have a great day today. Furry boys make sure you fill your little tummies.


----------



## Summercat

Glad all going well. Just had a peek to see how things are, am knee deep in moving.
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

They are doing so well xx I really think we are all but over it ❤ They are all eating like they have been starved lol it’s beeauttifulll 

Freddys eyes are a still clear infact he isn’t rubbing at them like he was yesterday so he must be much more comfortable xxx

When we went to the vet last night, he was also weighed and has gained shed loads of weight.

So proud of my babies for getting thru it ❤ Feeling so grateful that they have recovered and come out the other side. My precious boys ❤❤❤. They dont even know how much I adore them xxx

Thank you all so much for getting us through it xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Glad to hear that they are all improving. You should also be proud of yourself for nursing them through and not giving up!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww, best Sunday morning post ever  So glad things have improved so enormously, Claire. Well done for all your hard work, getting through the trauma of three poorly boys and nursing them. Happy Sunday my darlings xx


----------



## SbanR

Wonderful news on a miserable morning
It's always lovely when our babies shovel the food in like they're starving (and they were when they were poorly). Except of course if they're already well padded, like Jessie! 
You'll soon have nice solid "muscley" boys again.
Are you getting ready to put in a food order?


----------



## Soozi

Brilliant news Claire! Give them all a little snuggle from me and a big hug for you and Amy! At last we are getting somewhere! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Willow_Warren said:


> Glad to hear that they are all improving. You should also be proud of yourself for nursing them through and not giving up!


Thank you Hannah xxx what an absolute nightmare of a time. All 3 of my boys and a foster (so 4, lol) ill one after another and all the same time lol. Don't want to go through that again in a hurry! Lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Brilliant news Claire! Give them all a little snuggle from me and a big hug for you and Amy! At last we are getting somewhere! xxx❤xxx


Thanks sooz ❤ Will do love and Finally!!! ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Normality ❤




























Ed 'n' Fred - brothers til the end 

❤❤


----------



## LJC675

Clairabella said:


> Normality ❤
> 
> View attachment 369440
> 
> 
> View attachment 369441
> 
> 
> View attachment 369442
> 
> 
> Ed 'n' Fred - brothers til the end
> 
> ❤❤


Aw such beautiful pics, made me go all gooey


----------



## SuboJvR

Freddy has such gorgeous marking on his back!


----------



## Soozi

I get all choked looking at your boys they’ve been through so much. Fab photos hun!
xxx❤❤xxx
Is Freddy keeping his eyes open hun? 
He’s not looking thin now!


----------



## Clairabella

LJC675 said:


> Aw such beautiful pics, made me go all gooey


Me too love ❤ So cute xxx Freddy adores Ed, it's so lovely to see xx



SuboJvR said:


> Freddy has such gorgeous marking on his back!


He's a little tabby tiger lol ❤



Soozi said:


> I get all choked looking at your boys they've been through so much. Fab photos hun!
> xxx❤❤xxx
> Is Freddy keeping his eyes open hun?
> He's not looking thin now!


He hs piles on the weight love and all his coat has gone fluffier with it lol ❤

The one was just stuck but he has anti viral eye drops now love and I have to fight him like hell to get them in but if I'm super quick I can do it. I've struggled but managed the last two doses love but at least he has some drops now to cover him xx


----------



## Soozi

Aww that’s great! Better random drops than nothing! Lol! You can only do your best Lovi! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Aww that's great! Better random drops than nothing! Lol! You can only do your best Lovi! xxx


Yea love definitely xx if I have the bottle in my hand and upside down ready to squeeze the drop in his eye I can do it. If I miss the boat then I've had it coz he knows what's coming and fights like hell lol. He's only teeny tiny but he's super fierce lol x


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Normality ❤
> 
> View attachment 369440
> 
> 
> View attachment 369441
> 
> 
> View attachment 369442
> 
> 
> Ed 'n' Fred - brothers til the end
> 
> Aawwwww!! so lovely to see these two together looking so good, great photos, Freddy really has come a long way in just a couple of days!!!! All fluffy again❤ He's markings really are gorgeous!! And Ed too!! Looking as gorgeous as ever!! Yes, some normality again. So, So pleased for you allXx
> 
> ❤❤


----------



## Trixie1

Not sure what happened there!! Lovely photos of these two❤ And Freddie looking all fluffy again!! ❤Glad your managing to get some of the drops in, every little helps! So, so pleased for you that things are getting back to normal Xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Love the Ed and Fred pics, glad all back to normal service


----------



## Clairabella

Fleddy loves Eddy so much ❤


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Normality ❤
> 
> View attachment 369440
> 
> 
> View attachment 369441
> 
> 
> View attachment 369442
> 
> 
> Ed 'n' Fred - brothers til the end
> 
> ❤❤


Aww so lovely to see!!!!

Well done with the drops too - that's great. Keep persisting and give him a treat straight after. In the whole scheme of things a couple of minutes of hassle is worth it long term xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Fleddy loves Eddy so much ❤
> 
> View attachment 369525
> 
> 
> View attachment 369526


Lovely photo of these two together❤ Great that there Is a real bond between them!! I love Freddy's markings, they're both absolutely gorgeous hope you've had a very relaxing day with the boys and Amy Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Beautiful photos xx


----------



## Soozi

Awww what a lovely Bromance! How sweet they are together! Makes your heart melt! 
❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Aww so lovely to see!!!!
> 
> Well done with the drops too - that's great. Keep persisting and give him a treat straight after. In the whole scheme of things a couple of minutes of hassle is worth it long term xx


Agreed HB ❤ I think his eyes are worse even which is odd considering he started on eye drops yesterday evening. By bedtime he had two doses. Still nothing major really, something I can get on top of xx



Trixie1 said:


> Lovely photo of these two together❤ Great that there Is a real bond between them!! I love Freddy's markings, they're both absolutely gorgeous hope you've had a very relaxing day with the boys and Amy Xx


Thank you love ❤ Hope you have had a good day too xx

The boys are brilliant together - the best is when all 3 come on the bed to sleep at night xx


----------



## Trixie1

[QUOTE="Clairabella, post:
Thank you love ❤ Hope you have had a good day too xx

The boys are brilliant together - the best is when all 3 come on the bed to sleep at night xx[/QUOTE]

That sounds like heaven to me Lots of snuggles!! Xx


----------



## Emmasian

Beautiful photos, got me snuffling (does not take much at the moment). If I can only get my Teddypaws well again we should organise a big central Cat Chat Winter booze up. I will provide a crate of Prosecco.


----------



## huckybuck

Emmasian said:


> Beautiful photos, got me snuffling (does not take much at the moment). If I can only get my Teddypaws well again we should organise a big central Cat Chat Winter booze up. I will provide a crate of Prosecco.


I'm in!!! Will bring chocs and gin!!!!! 
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Me too :Happy I'll bring nibbles and baileys then, seems as you two have the gin and prosecco covered :Kiss

Don't even get me started @Emmasian - it doesn't take much for me to start the waterworks off anyway but anything to do with people I care about and I'm a lost cause! :Arghh

I'm really gutted for you and Teddy for all you are going through right now. I'm glad things are moving in the right direction now but it's still doesn't take away that you are having an awful time of it right now and until you get some answers or things settle. I don't even know anything I can say to offer comfort but know that we are all with you every step of the way xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Owl faces eyes are really not right. They are stuck together and he opened the one partially where I could see a thick cloudiness covering half his eyeball. He is on oflaxacin eye drops. I also have isathal and lubrithal here from ed. I can't do nothing until the morning as my brother has borrowed my car.

@Ceiling Kitty, I hate to ask when you do this day in/day out without being nagged outside of work but what could this be? Is there anything I can do until the morning? Xx

Or QOTN or Huckybuck any ideas please? Xx


----------



## Summercat

Poor Freddy
I have not had this in a kitten but my inclination would be to wipe the outside with a clean damp cloth until you can get to the vet just to clear it a bit for him.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Poor Freddy
> I have not had this in a kitten but my inclination would be to wipe the outside with a clean damp cloth until you can get to the vet just to clear it a bit for him.


Thanks xx I've been doing that as we've gone along but there's no discharge on the outside or keeping his eyes stuck just that they are closed tight together which is strange. And he can't open em so he is licking his leg then rubbing against his eye to try and open them xx


----------



## Trixie1

Poor sweetheart I would do the same as summercat suggested, hopefully his eyes are clearer by morning. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

I’m not holding out much hope love they have been gradually getting worse since he was started on the eye drops on Saturday evening :-( every dose I gave him I kept thinking perhaps after this dose he will get better but it hasn’t yet just keep going the opposite way xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Oh no Claire. Good to see boys better and you. But sounds if Freddie needs vets for his eyes.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Oh no Claire. Good to see boys better and you. But sounds if Freddie needs vets for his eyes.


I think so love too xxx

I just been googling and came up with keratitis xx but it says the treatment is eye drops which he has the eye drops. I don't understand why his eyes have only worsened since he started his drops on Saturday evening xx


----------



## SbanR

So very worrying. Sorry, can't suggest anything apart from what you're already doing. Hope the vet can get his eye sorted out. Xx


----------



## Emmasian

I'd so hoped your little gang was out of the woods. Poor little lad (again). I would definitely ring the vet as soon as they open.

Poor you though. You never seem to sleep! I am a fine one to talk as I am still in bed having stayed up really late to ensure Teddy had something nice to eat and was warm and cuddled and chatted to before being left. No cats are up yet so I am going to see if I can get another hour or so and I think it would do you good to do the same. I know what it's like when your sick baby is all you think about 24/7 and it's battering. Even if you can't sleep, go put something fleecey and warm on and get under a big duvet with a hot water bottle. I always seem to be cold at the moment and it is such a comfort feeling.


----------



## Soozi

Morning loves!
Oh dear Claire! Poor Freddy! I would keep cleaning with with the warm saline to see if you can get them open lovi and try the bowl of steam to help soften the stickiness. Phone the Vet and tell them about the white film over the eye hun. Wish we were all nearer to help.
It Freddy will go in his carrier you could try draping a towel over the box and put the steaming bowl of water up against the door for 10 minutes. This might work at least if you can get him to open his eyes you will get a better idea of what’s happening.  xxx


----------



## Soozi

@Clairabella is Freddy still on antibiotics? Reading up on it it could be nonulcerative Karatitis which is often a symptom of his virus and is presented with a white cloudy film over the iris. He might need different antibiotics hun. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> @Clairabella is Freddy still on antibiotics? Reading up on it it could be nonulcerative Karatitis which is often a symptom of his virus and is presented with a white cloudy film over the iris. He might need different antibiotics hun. xxx


He is love yep xx two lots oral ABs and eye drops ABs xx

I got that same answer from Dr google too xx his eyes are bad though so I've brought him back. We are in waiting room as we speak xx


----------



## Summercat

Am rushing too and fro but hope they can sort poor Freddy out.
Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh baby boy, you’re so brave back at the vets again. Hope you can get this sorted quickly Claire, big loves xx


----------



## Clairabella

He has an ulcer developing in his left eye xx he has more drops and they are seeing him again on Wednesday morning to keep an eye on the ulcer xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> He has an ulcer developing in his left eye xx he has more drops and they are seeing him again on Wednesday morning to keep an eye on the ulcer xx


Poor boy. Good you took him in. Poor you though having to go to the vets 100 times. Hopefully that will be made up for with years of no vet trips (at least not for health issues, just routine things)


----------



## Soozi

Claire you did the best thing by taking him! Are his eyes open now? Poor you and poor little Freddy! You’ll get there in the end Lovi. If only we had a magic wand! 
Hugs hugs! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## LJC675

AW poor Freddy. Must be time for some good luck for him, xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Claire you did the best thing by taking him! Are his eyes open now? Poor you and poor little Freddy! You'll get there in the end Lovi. If only we had a magic wand!
> Hugs hugs!
> xxx❤xxx


So glad I did love xx one of the very few times where I haven't just felt like an overprotective, anxious, know nothing lol xx


----------



## Soozi

You’re not over protective! You have noticed something that’s not right and haven’t delayed to get it treated! I’d rather keep going back and have the vet roll their eyes at me than be sorry.


----------



## huckybuck

So glad you have taken him - the ulcer will be treated now so that’s good - I remember CK saying how quickly they can appear (and equally how quickly they can go when treated) 

Did you know they actually drop cats eyes when they are having a GA - neutering etc 
As they can appear in that short time. 

What drops have they given him now hun xx

Hoping apart from his eyes he’s feeling lots better xx


----------



## Clairabella

They gave him a lubricating gel in a big tube lol but dunno the name but it’s to make his eyes more comfortable. Also have to keep going with the oflaxacin and the other oral one he was started on last week xx also she said about the lysine but told me that some say it’s effective and some say it’s not xx

The inside of his eyes are terrible love him xx I knew something wasn’t right. Then nearly talked myself out of it coz of the usual story, feel like a pest etc xx my poor baby, he can’t open his eyes and they not stuck together with anything but he can’t open them :,-(. Lots of cwtches for my baby tabby tiger today. Breaks me in a million pieces that he is going thru this xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> They gave him a lubricating gel in a big tube lol but dunno the name but it's to make his eyes more comfortable. Also have to keep going with the oflaxacin and the other oral one he was started on last week xx also she said about the lysine but told me that some say it's effective and some say it's not xx
> 
> The inside of his eyes are terrible love him xx I knew something wasn't right. Then nearly talked myself out of it coz of the usual story, feel like a pest etc xx my poor baby, he can't open his eyes and they not stuck together with anything but he can't open them :,-(. Lots of cwtches for my baby tabby tiger today. Breaks me in a million pieces that he is going thru this xx


Never talk yourself out of going to the vet in fear that you will be sent away without treatment hun! Better you go than leave anything to chance that you are overacting or that it will be better tomorrow. Especially with a kitten. You will probably have to use a bit of tough love with Freddy if he resists the drops and gel but needs must so take deep breaths and try your best lovely! Give him treats when done.
He's got everything he needs now sweetie and will be ok. I know it.


----------



## SbanR

Very glad you stuck by your gut feeling and took owl face in.
Regarding the gel, if you can hold his lower eye lid out then lay the gel along its length when you release your hold on his eyelid the gel will be spread over the eyeball


----------



## Emmasian

Thank heavens you took him in. You are a brilliant mummy but it must be breaking your heart I know all too well.

I read somewhere that the earlier they catch eye ulcers the better (might have been a post by @Ceiling Kitty actually) and they couldn't have caught this any earlier. xx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks both ❤ They were also very good examining him so I feel like we are on the right track and can sort it out xx

My head is splitting so I’m gonna have a quick hour before school finishes and come back xxxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Glad you took him in to nip the ulcer in the bud.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Glad you took him in to nip the ulcer in the bud.


Definitely love xxxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor Freddy, he really doesn’t leave out any of the symptoms.
I hope the gel helps quickly, an ulcer on the eye sounds extremely uncomfortable.
Poor Claire, you can drive the way to the vet while you sleep, I’m sure.


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Poor Freddy, he really doesn't leave out any of the symptoms.
> I hope the gel helps quickly, an ulcer on the eye sounds extremely uncomfortable.
> Poor Claire, you can drive the way to the vet while you sleep, I'm sure.


I think between them all we have ticked off every herpes symptom they could have lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh Claire!! Just catching up here, poor Freddie and poor you!! So glad you took him to the vet this morning, just goes to show, always follow your instincts! You new something wasn't right! Don't worry about the vet thinking you're a nuisance, you're not!! We would all do the same, you've been absolutely brilliant!! And the best mummy any kittie could ask for, I really hope that little Owl face is more comfortable now and the medication starts kicking in very soon he deserves a break and so do you!! Sending healing vibes for a speedy recovery! Not sure how many different symptoms there are to this horrible illness but surely this must be the last!! Sending lots of love & hugs ❤Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Fred Freds  I'm so sad for you and your mummy and your sister and your furry bruvs...what a truly horrible time you have all had. Come on little eyes, get better and then you can all enjoy being together xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning, just thinking about little Freddy, how is he this morning? Really hope his eyes are getting better, poor little mite, he’s been through so much.
Hoping you both have a better day today, hugs xx


----------



## Summercat

Just checking in, sorry to hear Freddy has an ulcer but glad you caught it.
Will try to look in later, as do have internet in the new place yet.
Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Another one just waving hello and sending love and hoping that you had a good night and really REALLY hoping that Lord Freddie of Owl Face's little eyes are improving xx


----------



## Soozi

Hi loves! 
Thought I better update you all as I know you will worry but Claire might not be on for a little while she’s had some bad news about her grandad and her mum is unwell too! It’s all come out of the blue and poor love has now got all this to deal with! When she can she will pop in but her time is spread very thinly with family and her boys. Amy is really feeling the strain too and Claire is trying to not let things sound too serious. 
Freddy’s eyes are still much the same! Claire said one minute she thinks they look better and the next not (but no worse) I’ve read up on it and it seems symptoms can last up to 3 weeks so it’s still early days. She is going to the vet tomorrow so they can review him. 
I’m sorry to be the bearer of bad news and I know Claire loves you all! So will be back as soon as she can. 
Praying for some good news soon. 
Hugs all! 
xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks for the update Soozi, what a nightmare for them all. Please let them know I am thinking about them and send love and positive thoughts for everyone, two and four legged xx


----------



## Trixie1

Thanks Soozi, sorry to hear this news, hoping that all will be ok with her mum and grandad and Amy too, sending love and positive thoughts too. X


----------



## Soozi

Very sad as Claire’s grandad has pancreatic cancer which has spread to bones so it’s a question of time and palliative care for him.
This is a bombshell.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks for the update @Soozi and I am really sorry to hear about Claire's grandad and mum. Please tell Claire not to rush back here and to spend time with her family and boys and Amy.


----------



## Clairabella

My heart is broken into a million pieces :,-(


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> My heart is broken into a million pieces :,-(


Life can be an *******.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

gutted for you Claire. Big love xx


----------



## Soozi

Poor Claire I don’t think you even knew where to begin earlier! I can only say if there’s anything I can do just say!
xxx❤xxx


----------



## SbanR

Sending lots of love to you and your family. Xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Gutted for you too Claire you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers at this very difficult time. Sending lot’s of love. Take care Xx


----------



## Emmasian

I am so sorry for all you are going through Claire. You must be exhausted and devastated. No one ever deserved such a horrific time less. You are such a strong, good person, I know you will find a way through this, but we are all here for you any time you want us xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh No.

No words Claire - I am simply gutted for you. 

Thinking of you and Grandad and Mum and Amy xxxxx


----------



## Charity

I'm so sorry you're going through such a bad time Claire. Thinking of you all and in my prayers xx


----------



## Clairabella

I don’t even know what to say ladies :,-( 

Thank you for your messages ❤


----------



## huckybuck

You don't have to say anything - just know we are all thinking of you, heartbroken with you and standing beside you holding your hand xxxx


----------



## ebonycat

I’m so, so sorry to hear your news Claire.
You’ve been through so much lately & now to hear about your grandad
Having been through this with different family members I know what you’re going through.
If you need to talk, rant, get angry, whatever, this is a great place to do just that. With people that care a lot for you & are here for you, whatever time, day or night.
You & your family are in my thoughts & prayers xx


----------



## Kittynanna

So very sorry....thinking of you all.


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you ❤❤❤


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you ❤❤❤


Hun please try and get some rest tonight! A good sleep will do you the world of good. Sending loads of hugs! Nite nite.
xxx❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Hun please try and get some rest tonight! A good sleep will do you the world of good. Sending loads of hugs! Nite nite.
> xxx❤❤❤xxx


Cwtching my owl face ❤ Night night love xxxxx


----------



## TriTri

@Clairabella so sorry to hear your sad news. Thinking of you. I'm still on whatsapp 24/7 if you need me xx


----------



## Clairabella

TriTri said:


> @Clairabella so sorry to hear your sad news. Thinking of you. I'm still on whatsapp 24/7 if you need me xx


Xxxxx thank you xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Eyeeee (I) can't seeeeee you!










My poor owl face face is temporary (I hope) blind :,-(

He can't go down the stairs, he even couldn't find litter tray last night coz he can't see so is being carried everywhere like a baby bird ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Freddie  Claire, I can’t believe all this is happening, it’s totally hideous. I honestly don’t have the words to describe how sad I am for you all. I hope the vet gave you an idea of how long the symptoms might last for with regards to Fred’s eyes. I’ve wanted a teleporter an awful lot the last few weeks, I really wish I could help (and I’m sure it’s not just me feeling like this). 

If I can do anything at a distance, please ask. Lots of love xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

Oh Claire so sorry you have all this going on  

Freddie having his eyes closed may not be because he can’t open them but prefers not to as well. When I had an ulcer on my eye (twice) the eyelids rolling over the eye were very irritating and made me more sore. I’m also not sure if this applies to cats (they can’t tell us after all) but I was by far the most comfortable in darker rooms, so it may be worth trying to block out sunlight in a room he likes to go in. Because the irises are contracting/dilating with change of light it causes motion of the eye which was also painful. Again my experience was mine, not of a cat, so I’m not sure how much this applies but I thought I would offer my insight xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

I read this last night, but didn't know what to say. Thinking of you.

Hannah


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Freddie  Claire, I can't believe all this is happening, it's totally hideous. I honestly don't have the words to describe how sad I am for you all. I hope the vet gave you an idea of how long the symptoms might last for with regards to Fred's eyes. I've wanted a teleporter an awful lot the last few weeks, I really wish I could help (and I'm sure it's not just me feeling like this).
> 
> If I can do anything at a distance, please ask. Lots of love xxx


Thank you Mrs F xxx you're a diamond ❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> Oh Claire so sorry you have all this going on
> 
> Freddie having his eyes closed may not be because he can't open them but prefers not to as well. When I had an ulcer on my eye (twice) the eyelids rolling over the eye were very irritating and made me more sore. I'm also not sure if this applies to cats (they can't tell us after all) but I was by far the most comfortable in darker rooms, so it may be worth trying to block out sunlight in a room he likes to go in. Because the irises are contracting/dilating with change of light it causes motion of the eye which was also painful. Again my experience was mine, not of a cat, so I'm not sure how much this applies but I thought I would offer my insight xx


Thank you xx I didn't think of that, they aren't held shut by any discharge or anything but he can't seem to open them so he brushes at them to try and get his eyes open. No discharge at all though xx i'll Bear that in mind love thank you xx could be irritated and painful perhaps Xxx I've just closed the blinds to keep sunlight out for him incase the same applies to him as it was for you. Anything to make him comfortable. Thanks xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Willow_Warren said:


> I read this last night, but didn't know what to say. Thinking of you.
> 
> Hannah


Thank you Hannah xx Heartbroken doesn't even come close. I just pray we have some better news at the vet. I was with my grandad until gone 3 this morning, in accident and emergency as he was having difficulty breathing. My mother then wanting to take her own discharge in a different hospital where she has been admitted - because she had a stroke within the same hour as we had to break the news to her about my grandad :,-(

I'm living a complete nightmare but just going thru the motions for my boys and my human Amy xxx


----------



## Emmasian

That is truly horrendous for you, your poor family.

Poor little Freddy too. Let's just hope this is part of the process towards healing. Let us know what the vets says xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> That is truly horrendous for you, your poor family.
> 
> Poor little Freddy too. Let's just hope this is part of the process towards healing. Let us know what the vets says xxxx


Will do love definitely xxx our appt is 10.10 xxx


----------



## Summercat

Sorry to hear your news and poor Freddy. Hope the Freddy cuddles make it easier.


----------



## Soozi

Morning loves! 
Keeping fingers crossed Claire! I think keeping the blinds down is a good idea hun! Bright sunlight could irritate his poor eyes. 
we need some good news! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

We are out of the appointment. The vet didn’t put anaesthetic in to check his eyes coz she said that in itself can cause irritation xx 

The vet thinks there is a slight improvement so I have to keep going with current treatment and go back on Friday morning. He had an anti inflammatory jab though so hopefully that’ll make him more comfortable too. Xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> We are out of the appointment. The vet didn't put anaesthetic in to check his eyes coz she said that in itself can cause irritation xx
> 
> The vet thinks there is a slight improvement so I have to keep going with current treatment and go back on Friday morning. He had an anti inflammatory jab though so hopefully that'll make him more comfortable too. Xxx


ah lovely, I was wondering about painkillers/anti-inflammatories!

Keep going little Freddie face xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Glad she thinks there is an improvement, and glad he is being monitored so closely. Make sure you get a bit of rest too xx


----------



## Soozi

Well that’s positive news hun! As I said before these symptoms can go on for a few weeks. I’m really pleased your vet is doing regular check ups! 
Any news on Mum and grandad this morning? 
xxx


----------



## SbanR

It seems so unfair, you being hit by one thing after another. Hope this nightmare comes to an end soon. Still sending lots of positive vibes. Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Hoping there is a silver lining in the cloud or a ray of good stuff coming your way. I can't believe Claire, how bad your luck has been I am sorry about your granddad and your mum. Good to see the vet thinks Freddie's eyes are improving.


----------



## Trixie1

Really good news that the vet has said that there is an improvement in Freddie’s eyes that sounds positive! about time you had some good news! It’s been a long and slow time coming!! Really hope that you are managing to get some rest Claire. Sending lots of love. Xx


----------



## huckybuck

Pleased to hear the vets thinks there is improvement - keep those drops up lovely and hopefully the painkiller will help. 

Thought of you a lot today xx


----------



## Soozi

Morning loves! 
Claire no need to reply lovely! Just sending positive vibes for you all! Chin up and be as strong as you can. 
We are all thinking of you!
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Soozi

I had a quick convo with Claire earlier! Her grandad is comfortable (in hospital atm) and her Mum managed a few steps with the physio yesterday which is quite positive progress.
Freddy has discharge from his eyes now but the vet expected this so it’s not bad news. Vets Friday.
Keeping everything crossed for all of them. I hope Claire will be back on when she has a few minutes to herself but she’s run ragged just now poor little love. 
xxx
❤


----------



## TriTri

Thank you for the update @Soozi


----------



## Trixie1

Thanks for the update Soozi x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks for updating us @Soozi - HUGE heaps and bundles of love and positive thoughts on the way to you all Claire. Maybe the discharge from Lord Freddie of Owl Face's eyes is a good thing, like you have to get something out before you can get better. Glad grandad is comfy and awesome that mum has been up and about and taking some steps.

Big loves to you all xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Thanks for the update Sooz. 

That’s really good news about Mum. 
And glad Grandad comfortable. 

Thought of her a lot today xx


----------



## Clairabella

Just got home from the hospital at around 9ish xx

Thank you for thinking of us and also thank you all the lovely replies ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Emmasian

Glad things are as well as they can be. Please look after yourself and get some rest xx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks Em xxx I’m so tired but I’m fine xxxx 

I hope Teddy is doing ok love, just off to read his thread actually to see how u’re getting on ❤❤ Xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl




----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am hoping that Freddie's vet appointment went well and that there is some improvement with his little eyes. Sending love xx


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> View attachment 370038


Thank you love ❤


----------



## Soozi

We are all waiting holding our breath for Freddy hun. I do think he will have improved. ❤
I hope you can persuade Grandad that he’s in the right place hun. He needs to stay positive. 
Also good news that Mum is coming on well and you may be able to take her in a wheelchair to see grandad at the other hospital.
Poor Amy with tonsillitis but pleased to hear she’s much better too.
Each day must be such a huge challenge but remember we are all here for you and will help and support you in any way we can.
Huge strong hugs
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Soozi

@huckybuck the chews you sent are a godsend!!! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am hoping that Freddie's vet appointment went well and that there is some improvement with his little eyes. Sending love xx





Soozi said:


> We are all waiting holding our breath for Freddy hun. I do think he will have improved. ❤
> 
> Also good news that Mum is coming on well and you may be able to take her in a wheelchair to see grandad at the other hospital.
> Poor Amy with tonsillitis but pleased to hear she's much better too.
> Each day must be such a huge challenge but remember we are all here for you and will help and support you in any way we can.
> Huge strong hugs
> xxx❤xxx


Thanks sooz ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless poor Amy with her tonsils  Pesky horrible things, I had mine out when I was 19 years old...and they lied to me and told me I could go home if I the a bowl of cornflakes and a piece of bread for breakfast. I couldn't and didn't! She must be a bit worried and run down too, poor lamb - make sure you look after yourself, multi-vitamin every day at the very least!

Hopefully Freddie/Freddy (seriously, how are we spelling it? I know I often give him his official title of Lord Fredster of Owl Face - these things worry me, Thomas and Edward have their full names, so I feel the smallest boy needs to have me spelling his name correctly too) is feeling a bit better. Little chap is so tough isn't he? 

Anything I can do please shout. Do NOT run yourself into the ground any more than you already have done, you'll be no use to anyone if you don't take care of yourself xx


----------



## Soozi

I think the latest update on Freddy is further slight improvement and his eyes are open a little bit! vet app on Monday again. Every thing crossed again loves xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh bless poor Amy with her tonsils  Pesky horrible things, I had mine out when I was 19 years old...and they lied to me and told me I could go home if I the a bowl of cornflakes and a piece of bread for breakfast. I couldn't and didn't! She must be a bit worried and run down too, poor lamb - make sure you look after yourself, multi-vitamin every day at the very least!
> 
> Hopefully Freddie/Freddy (seriously, how are we spelling it? I know I often give him his official title of Lord Fredster of Owl Face - these things worry me, Thomas and Edward have their full names, so I feel the smallest boy needs to have me spelling his name correctly too) is feeling a bit better. Little chap is so tough isn't he?
> 
> Anything I can do please shout. Do NOT run yourself into the ground any more than you already have done, you'll be no use to anyone if you don't take care of yourself xx


Thank you ❤


----------



## Clairabella

I usually spell his name Freddy Mrs F ❤ But if someone spelt it the posh way then that would be fine lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I will try my very bestest to spell it as per his momma's directive then, I apologise now if I slip up from time to time! 

Very glad to hear that Freddy's little eyes are open a teeny bit xx


----------



## Emmasian

Glad to hear the little Owl's eyes are getting there. Poor Amy getting tonsilitis on top of everything else. Sometimes it feels like our wretched bodies conspire against us just when we need them to be strong.

xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I know love xx she’s absolutely fine in herself though thank god, just that it’s painful xx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh no! Poor Amy with tonsillitis now! Poor thing When it rains it pours!! Glad to hear that your mum is improving, that’s good to hear Claire, please make sure you take care of yourself, I know it must be difficult with all that’s going on at the moment! Last thing you need is you getting ill too, I do hope that Freddie has improved a little too! As others have said we are here for you Claire and if we can help in anyway at all, please let us know, sending lots of love❤Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Oh no! Poor Amy with tonsillitis now! Poor thing When it rains it pours!! Glad to hear that your mum is improving, that's good to hear Claire, please make sure you take care of yourself, I know it must be difficult with all that's going on at the moment! Last thing you need is you getting ill too, I do hope that Freddie has improved a little too! As others have said we are here for you Claire and if we can help in anyway at all, please let us know, sending lots of love❤Xx


Thank you so much ❤ Xxx

I'm doing ok love thanks. I'm really tired but i'm Ok xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Thank you so much ❤ Xxx
> 
> I'm doing ok love thanks. I'm really tired but i'm Ok xxx


I'm glad you're doing okconsidering all that's been happening!! and it must be incredibly hard at the moment for you and yours, just remember, if we can make things a little easier, just shout!Xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Just so you know @Clairabella if you need a place to NOT 'be ok', we are all here with open arms to listen.

I know sometimes we all want to 'be strong' for people and it can be really draining xxx. Plus everyone always wants to be strong for everyone else and sometimes it's good to get the feelings out, makes you feel less lonely with them xx


----------



## SbanR

Poor Amy. Is she having lots of ice cream and jelly for her throat? Glad to hear grandad is comfortable and mum has taken a few steps. Owl face should be able to see with his peepers again soon so it's you to be sure you have your rest as much as possible. My eyes opened when I saw you'd posted at 3am!! You should be trying to grab some sleep. Sending cwtches xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Poor Amy. Is she having lots of ice cream and jelly for her throat? Glad to hear grandad is comfortable and mum has taken a few steps. Owl face should be able to see with his peepers again soon so it's you to be sure you have your rest as much as possible. My eyes opened when I saw you'd posted at 3am!! You should be trying to grab some sleep. Sending cwtches xx


Since all this happened i have been dropping off to sleep much easier coz I'm just so tired but I keep waking all the time. Usually a bit of a cry and I can fall back to sleep.

I don't even know where to start if I spouted out all that's in my head but I know I'm heartbroken. I feel numbed by it all too and just going through the motions, it's all such a mess that there's not much else we can do other than to go with it and take each day as it comes xx


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> Just so you know @Clairabella if you need a place to NOT 'be ok', we are all here with open arms to listen.
> 
> I know sometimes we all want to 'be strong' for people and it can be really draining xxx. Plus everyone always wants to be strong for everyone else and sometimes it's good to get the feelings out, makes you feel less lonely with them xx


I don't eve

I'm trying to reply and I'm just making getting it all wrong.

Thank you :,-(. You're reply means a lot to me love, thank you.

I want to say more but I don't know what I mean.

Basically I can't thank you and everyone here all enough for being there for me xx

Your reply brought tears to my eyes. If I open the floodgates tonight I don't think the tears will stop :,-(

I know people die all the time but having to see someone you love so much, basically now living a life sentence and knowing they are scared to die, rips me apart :,-(. Also have to see my mother's heart break over and over again and can't do anything to change it :,-(


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> I'm glad you're doing okconsidering all that's been happening!! and it must be incredibly hard at the moment for you and yours, just remember, if we can make things a little easier, just shout!Xx


Knowing people here are there to pick me up is such a comfort love, thank you so much ❤ Xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> I don't eve
> 
> I'm trying to reply and I'm just making getting it all wrong.
> 
> Thank you :,-(. You're reply means a lot to me love, thank you.
> 
> I want to say more but I don't know what I mean.
> 
> Basically I can't thank you and everyone here all enough for being there for me xx
> 
> Your reply brought tears to my eyes. If I open the floodgates tonight I don't think the tears will stop :,-(
> 
> I know people die all the time but having to see someone you love so much, basically now living a life sentence and knowing they are scared to die, rips me apart :,-(. Also have to see my mother's heart break over and over again and can't do anything to change it :,-(


Ah bless you. I'm so sorry you are all going through this.

There's not much I can say in comfort except that we are here if you need us.

It's a time in life that does come to us all at some point and it is bewildering, alien, surreal, overwhelming, so many words. Take each day as it comes and be there for each other.

He will be well cared for - try to take some comfort in that - he's surrounded by people round the clock who are literally paid to make sure he is as comfortable as possible and they do a damn good job of it.

And you are well cared for too! Your lovely little boys, Tom Tat waking his mummy up from the bad dreams, what a sweetheart! Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Claire  Yes, people *do* die all the time but it doesn't mean it's not hideous to go through. People talk about how it's easier if you get warning of someone dying, you can say goodbye and prepare yourself - you can - but it's still sh*t. It's rubbish to watch someone you love going through it. I've watched friends die of brain tumours (two in one year) and my dad died suddenly when I was 19. Neither was "easier" to deal with. I guess the thing about life and love is that it comes hand in hand with the loss of the people you love - but I don't think most of us would choose a life without love, to protect ourselves from the pain of loss. I know I wouldn't. When husband's mum was diagnosed with terminal cancer, we thought that would be it within six months - but she's still here over six years later. We did her funeral plan a little while ago as things are tough again, she is deteriorating - and I am probably a bit too straight forward for some people to deal with (I think it's my job that does it to me!) - but it's one way I cope with things. 

I don't know. I don't think I'm expressing myself very well. Suffice to say this is a safe place, you don't need to be brave, you can offload here. I'm sure you feel like you need to be brave and strong for Amy and your mum, so let it out. Lots of love xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Twisty Joey says hello!


----------



## Soozi

I do understand how you are feeling Hun and it’s the hardest thing in the world! I know that from personal experience how much you are going through! I wish I could put into words how much I am feeling for you at the moment lovie! Somehow you get through because you know you have to. I’m sure your mum will recover and will need lots of love to help her recover from her emotional pain and yours. You can only make sure that grandad is kept as comfortable as his can be and just make him as happy as you can for as long as you can. Don’t try to explain just know we are here for you whatever happens. 
Bless you! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 370075
> 
> 
> Twisty Joey says hello!


I ❤ joey, he's amazing and enough to put a smile on anyone's face xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Just checking in to say thinking about you all. Another day and another big hug and deep breaths. 

Hope Mum has had a good day. Grandad comfortable. 

No words really apart from arghhhh poor Amy on top of everything!!

Dequadin is fab for sore throats xxx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Just checking in to say thinking about you all. Another day and another big hug and deep breaths.
> 
> Hope Mum has had a good day. Grandad comfortable.
> 
> No words really apart from arghhhh poor Amy on top of everything!!
> 
> Dequadin is fab for sore throats xxx


Thank you love ❤❤❤


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Claire, just popping in to offer you a great big hug.
Know that you aren’t alone, you have many friends on here that care about you & are supporting you through this time.
Glad to hear your mum is improving & Little Freddy is too.
I hope your grandad is comfortable xx


----------



## Summercat

Just poping in to say thinking of you.
Xx


----------



## tyg'smum

I haven't been on the forum for a few weeks (family problems), and have only just caught up: Mr Tyg and I send love and cuddles and best wishes (and belated birthday wishes to Amy).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning sunshine  Hope that you, Amy, Thomas, Edward and Freddy get a bit of chill-time together...and that the poorly two legged and four legged in the house are feeling brighter. Fingers crossed for a good day for your mum and grandad too xx


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you and your family. Cwtches xxx


----------



## Soozi

Morning all! 
More healing vibes and love being sent! 
Thinking of you all!!!
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Morning Claire, just popping in to offer you a great big hug.
> Know that you aren't alone, you have many friends on here that care about you & are supporting you through this time.
> Glad to hear your mum is improving & Little Freddy is too.
> I hope your grandad is comfortable xx


Thank you so much lovely ❤❤

I feel so rough today myself :,-(


----------



## Trixie1

Morning try and get as much rest as you can today, sending lots of love❤Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Morning try and get as much rest as you can today, sending lots of love❤Xx


Thanks love xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Morning all!
> More healing vibes and love being sent!
> Thinking of you all!!!
> xxx❤xxx





SbanR said:


> Thinking of you and your family. Cwtches xxx





Soozi said:


> Morning all!
> More healing vibes and love being sent!
> Thinking of you all!!!
> xxx❤xxx


Thank you ladies ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning sunshine  Hope that you, Amy, Thomas, Edward and Freddy get a bit of chill-time together...and that the poorly two legged and four legged in the house are feeling brighter. Fingers crossed for a good day for your mum and grandad too xx


Thank you Mrs F xx not gonna lie, I feel like I've been run over by a bus and that it then reversed back over me just to try and finish me off :Hilarious

My beautiful boys and human Amy are keeping me going though ❤ Owl face proper cwtches up with me in the nights for hours and i find it so calming ❤ I love him more than life itself. My biggest two sons wouldn't lay with me for so long, they are too naughty and always around here causing trouble lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

tyg'smum said:


> I haven't been on the forum for a few weeks (family problems), and have only just caught up: Mr Tyg and I send love and cuddles and best wishes (and belated birthday wishes to Amy).


Thank you so much love xxxx. Good to see you back ❤ Hope your family problems are much better now love xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Just poping in to say thinking of you.
> Xx


Thank you love ❤ Hope you are all settling well in your new home xx lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Morning Claire, just popping in to offer you a great big hug.
> Know that you aren't alone, you have many friends on here that care about you & are supporting you through this time.
> Glad to hear your mum is improving & Little Freddy is too.
> I hope your grandad is comfortable xx


Thank you so much ❤❤❤

Struggling a lot today probably more so because I'm not feeling 100% xxx


----------



## huckybuck

If it's a sore throat then it's this horrid cold that's going round and that will make you feel down on top of feeling run down- I am still full of yuck and it's been a week now - the first two days are awful you should really stay in bed but then you think you are over it and it seems to come back again for a couple of days. 

I feel ok in myself again now but gosh just how often can you blow your nose..where is it all coming from???

Oh and I am deaf as a post (pardon) now that does have it's uses.....

Seriously - tuck yourself up in bed if you can over the weekend as it makes you feel really tired and run down. Take your vitamins and some cold remedies. With a bit of luck you will get your strength back up later this week xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you so much lovely ❤❤
> 
> I feel so rough today myself :,-(


It's all catching up with you hun. Try and get a bit of rest today.


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> If it's a sore throat then it's this horrid cold that's going round and that will make you feel down on top of feeling run down- I am still full of yuck and it's been a week now - the first two days are awful you should really stay in bed but then you think you are over it and it seems to come back again for a couple of days.
> 
> I feel ok in myself again now but gosh just how often can you blow your nose..where is it all coming from???
> 
> Oh and I am deaf as a post (pardon) now that does have it's uses.....
> 
> Seriously - tuck yourself up in bed if you can over the weekend as it makes you feel really tired and run down. Take your vitamins and some cold remedies. With a bit of luck you will get your strength back up later this week xxx


Funny you should say that HB, I didn't think anything of it but that's what happened with Amy too. It started then I thought she was better and instead she went down again :-(

Sounds as if it takes a bit of time to shift so I hope you are still taking it easy HB xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> It's all catching up with you hun. Try and get a bit of rest today.


I know love, I'm ok though I don't mind as long as my mam and Grancha are ok xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Me and Jiggs wishes you and your family hugs and some better times ahead.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Me and Jiggs wishes you and your family hugs and some better times ahead.
> View attachment 370142


There he is, my main man Jiggs 
❤ Tom tats butty ❤


----------



## Emmasian

Thinking of you today and hoping you got some rest. Even if you can't sleep, wrapping yourself up and putting your feet up with hot drinks and telly can just just take your mind elsewhere for a while. When my Dad was terminally ill 21 years ago, I described it as a knife that had been stuck in me that I could never remove because I could never go back to not knowing I was going to lose the person who was the centre of my universe. I know it's almost impossible to switch off from it. I just wish no one had to go through that. As others have said, we are all here for you, no matter what xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Thinking of you today and hoping you got some rest. Even if you can't sleep, wrapping yourself up and putting your feet up with hot drinks and telly can just just take your mind elsewhere for a while. When my Dad was terminally ill 21 years ago, I described it as a knife that had been stuck in me that I could never remove because I could never go back to not knowing I was going to lose the person who was the centre of my universe. I know it's almost impossible to switch off from it. I just wish no one had to go through that. As others have said, we are all here for you, no matter what xxx


every time I look at him love, my heart breaks over and over :,-( knowing what's to come and I can't make him better xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Oh god, I miss my baby boys so much :-(


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Oh god, I miss my baby boys so much :-(


Are you at the hospital hun? xxx


----------



## Soozi

We are out tonight with a lovely couple of friends from UK he was diagnosed with Motor neurone disease and I’ve not seen them since his diagnosis over a year ago. I just don’t know what to say.


----------



## Clairabella

Yes love, with the family xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> We are out tonight with a lovely couple of friends from UK he was diagnosed with Motor neurone disease and I've not seen them since his diagnosis over a year ago. I just don't know what to say.


Oh god love, that's terrible for you too. I'll be thinking of you love xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Just go with the flow love. Ask him how he’s feeling and if he wants to talk about it then the conversation will flow on from that. Other than that i’d Say just be like you Normally would love xx how awful tho. It’s a terrible illness. Must be horrible feeling to try to hold it together but knowing this is the first time you have seen him since diagnosis xxxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Just go with the flow love. Ask him how he's feeling and if he wants to talk about it then the conversation will flow on from that. Other than that i'd Say just be like you Normally would love xx how awful tho. It's a terrible illness. Must be horrible feeling to try to hold it together but knowing this is the first time you have seen him since diagnosis xxxx


We had arranged to meet up with them
Last year but I was taken in hospital so we missed them. He's very positive and doesn't want sympathy so it makes it a bit easier I suppose. xxx


----------



## Soozi

Checking in a bit late! 
Are you at one of the hospitals today hun? 
Hope our owl face is showing improvement sweetie. 
Thinking of you all! 
xxx❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Been at work, soz for not checking in earlier. Hope things are stable with grandad and improving with mum and Freddy. Big loves xx


----------



## Soozi

Got a quick message from Claire!
Grandad has lots of family visits so hopefully they are keeping his spirits up!
Mum is improving which is good news she is getting stronger on her left side so hopefully recovery is in sight soon!
Freddy’s eyes are open but not fully she is going to ask the vet tomorrow at his app about his drops.
So far it’s as good as it can be. Just keep everything crossed there is some more good news tomorrow!
Sending love and hugs Claire lovie!
xxx❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Thanks for the update Soozi's, great news that her Mum is getting stronger on her left side and the family are keeping Grandads spirits high too. Thinking of you and yours Claire and sending lots of love and hugs too❤ Xx


----------



## Soozi

I’m sure Claire will be back soon.i think she just quickly looks at her phone from time to time when she can. 
At least we know that all is ok. 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## LJC675

Thanks for the update Soozi. Good to hear things are 'ok' as they can be. Sending hugs xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

Glad to know things are calm and as good as they can be Claire xx

Thanks for the update Sooz xx


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> I'm sure Claire will be back soon.i think she just quickly looks at her phone from time to time when she can.
> At least we know that all is ok.
> xxx❤xxx


Claire is quite a character and we are all very fond of her and really want things to be easier for her as they really have been very difficult for a very long time!! I think if we were all nearer to her we would be around in an instance to offer what help we could Claire your Grandad and Mum are in my prayers and I hope all goes well tomorrow at the vets with little Owl face❤XxTake care.x


----------



## Soozi

Trixie1 said:


> Claire is quite a character and we are all very fond of her and really want things to be easier for her as they really have been very difficult for a very long time!! I think if we were all nearer to her we would be around in an instance to offer what help we could Claire your Grandad and Mum are in my prayers and I hope all goes well tomorrow at the vets with little Owl face❤XxTake care.x


Yes Hun! I think we'd all rally round in a heartbeat if we could. xxx❤


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Claire is quite a character and we are all very fond of her and really want things to be easier for her as they really have been very difficult for a very long time!! I think if we were all nearer to her we would be around in an instance to offer what help we could Claire your Grandad and Mum are in my prayers and I hope all goes well tomorrow at the vets with little Owl face❤XxTake care.x


Thank you lovely lady ❤ Xxx works both ways I am fond of you's here too  xxx popping on and off here and the secret Santa is the only bit of normality I have at the moment xx other than putting any off to school and feeding my boys, that's the other bit of normality xx

All the lovely messages I get from here really keep me going and to know you all keep me in my thoughts is a massive comfort. It makes me feel less 'alone' with my thoughts and all my goings on to be able to come here and offload. If ever I irritate any of you's tho, I wouldn't mind you's giving me the number for the Samaritans instead lol xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

You never annoy us Claire. We are all here for you and you can post as little or as much as you like on here. We are all here for you. I am sorry that things have been so bad for you, you are in my thoughts. I glad to see things slightly better for you let’s hooe that continues to be the case for you.


----------



## huckybuck

Ok shall I make you laugh??? 

“The only bit of normality you have is Secret Santa” Isn’t that just wonderful!!! 

I tell my golf friends I am Santa for a cat forum where we send anonymous parcels of beautifully wrapped presents to other people’s cats (including a cryptic clue) and gift for the slave....I have elves stalking and checking everyone on there every week that all participating are abiding strictly by my rules.... most of us doing it have never even met each other and we have absolutely no idea if we are really who we say we are....it’s all perfectly normal....we do this every year.....can you imagine what they are thinking??? 

I love PF Cat Chat normality xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don’t worry, HB, Secret Santa is really quite normal compared to some of the internet things I’ve done  Husband does a website for a band and that’s taken us on quite a lot of adventures with people we met online...! Then we have Ironman adventures with another bunch of crazy online folk  So SS for cats is totally fine. 

Hope you’re tucked up in bed with the Owl Faced Furry Boy, Claire - fingers crossed for some sleep for you.


----------



## SbanR

Hehe! Love your summing up of CCSS
I don't "do" Christmas but enjoy reading all your posts


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Hehe! Love your summing up of CCSS
> I don't "do" Christmas but enjoy reading all your posts


Oh please please do it next year (you don't have to say it's for Christmas - Hanukkah, Winter solstice or just for the fun of it - you could pick a date you need your parcel by...)


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Ok shall I make you laugh???
> 
> "The only bit of normality you have is Secret Santa" Isn't that just wonderful!!!
> 
> I tell my golf friends I am Santa for a cat forum where we send anonymous parcels of beautifully wrapped presents to other people's cats (including a cryptic clue) and gift for the slave....I have elves stalking and checking everyone on there every week that all participating are abiding strictly by my rules.... most of us doing it have never even met each other and we have absolutely no idea if we are really who we say we are....it's all perfectly normal....we do this every year.....can you imagine what they are thinking???
> 
> I love PF Cat Chat normality xxxxxx


:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Mad, I never forget the first time I was telling my mum about this place. I gulped hard as I said the words ‘the cat forum I’ve joined’ 

They don’t know what they are missing out on HB! Nothing odd about it! If only they did know how fab this place is, they would be falling over themselves to get signed up here lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Oh and when I told her I was gonna meet everyone off the forum in Bristol - the look on her face, it was obvious she thought it was all completely normal lol xx


----------



## ebonycat

Just catching up with everyone’s goings on, on here.
I hope little Freddys eyes are healing & all goes well with his vet visit today.
Having been through what you are going through I know how you are feeling, please know you are in my thoughts & prayers. 
You are not alone, we may be offline strangers but this here is a community that cares for each other. We may not always agree with each other, we may have little tiffs but when something happens, when one of us needs support, we are all there.
I have been involved in a lot of different online support sites over the years & I can honestly say this has/ is the best one. Everyone really cares. It’s not just ‘keyboard’ talk, it’s real.
I may not do the SS (I have Asperger, I’m severely sight impaired & so I find many day to day activities difficult to do) but I enjoy reading all the posts & I laugh at what you are all getting up to, the buying etc. The present giving, the pictures of all your cats with their gifts, it’s really lovely.
So please know you aren’t alone, you have a lot of friends here for you.
Sending love, support & a huge hug xx


----------



## Emmasian

Sending lots of love and hugs to you Claire. Maybe I should start focussing on the SS a bit and take a leaf out of your book. You are so right though, the support on this forum is the best xxx


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Just catching up with everyone's goings on, on here.
> I hope little Freddys eyes are healing & all goes well with his vet visit today.
> Having been through what you are going through I know how you are feeling, please know you are in my thoughts & prayers.
> You are not alone, we may be offline strangers but this here is a community that cares for each other. We may not always agree with each other, we may have little tiffs but when something happens, when one of us needs support, we are all there.
> I have been involved in a lot of different online support sites over the years & I can honestly say this has/ is the best one. Everyone really cares. It's not just 'keyboard' talk, it's real.
> I may not do the SS (I have Asperger, I'm severely sight impaired & so I find many day to day activities difficult to do) but I enjoy reading all the posts & I laugh at what you are all getting up to, the buying etc. The present giving, the pictures of all your cats with their gifts, it's really lovely.
> So please know you aren't alone, you have a lot of friends here for you.
> Sending love, support & a huge hug xx


Thank you so much ❤❤

Honestly, just a quick log on when I'm sat at the hospital, is helping to keep me in check. Just for that moment, it's something different to think about other than what's going on in front of me xx it probably sounds stupid trying to write it down here and explain but that's pretty much how I feel.

My boys are the only enjoyment I have and keep me going - apart from Amy of course. That goes without saying. So coming here and catching up with everyone - who love their babies as much as I do and don't think I'm off my rocker for it, is a very welcome distraction and I really love checking in with you all. You hit the nail on the head, it's not just keyboard talk, it's a very real online community which shares a common love of their pet(s) and cares for each other too. That's a special thing to be part of xx

Just wish it wasn't to do with me whining so much lately but it has been a particularly different time and I would do the same and be there for anyone else, in a heartbeat, if the shoe was on the other foot xx


----------



## LJC675

Good morning early bird, here's some amusing stuff to entertain you whilst you're waiting:

In front of the local butcher's, an art connoisseur noticed a mangy little kitten lapping up milk from a saucer. The saucer, he realised with a start, was a rare and precious piece of pottery. It was, in fact, a collector's item.

He strolled into the store and offered two pounds for the cat. 'He's not for sale', said the butcher.

'Look', said the collector', that cat is dirty and scabby, but I'm an eccentric. I prefer cats that way. I'll raise my offer to ten pounds'. 'It's a deal', said the proprietor, and pocketed the ten immediately.

'For that amount of money I'm sure you won't mind throwing in the saucer', said the connoisseur', 'The kitten seems so happy drinking from it.'

'I can't do that', said the butcher firmly, 'That's my lucky saucer. From that saucer, so far this week, I've sold 18 cats.

*How To Give a Cat a Pill*
...(videoG2)

Pick cat up and cradle it in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth pop pill into mouth. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow.
Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind sofa. Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process.
Retrieve cat from bedroom, and throw soggy pill away.
Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm holding rear paws tightly with left hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right fore-finger. Hold mouth shut for a count of ten.
Retrieve pill from goldfish bowl and cat from top of wardrobe. Call spouse from garden.
Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, hold front and rear paws. Ignore low growls emitted by feline. Get spouse to hold head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously.
Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep shattered figurines and vases from hearth and set to one side for gluing later.
Wrap cat in large towel and get spouse to lie on cat with head just visible from below armpit. Put pill in end of drinking straw, force mouth open with pencil and blow down drinking straw.
Check label to make sure pill not harmful to humans, drink glass of water to take taste away. Apply band-aid to spouse's forearm and remove blood from carpet with cold water and soap.
Retrieve cat from neighbour's shed. Get another pill. Place cat in cupboard and close door onto neck to leave head showing. Force mouth open with dessert spoon. Flick pill down throat with elastic band.
Fetch screwdriver from garage and put cupboard door back on hinges. Apply cold compress to cheek and check records for date of last tetanus jab. Throw T-shirt away and fetch new one from bedroom. 
Ring fire brigade to retrieve cat from tree across the road. Apologise to neighbour who crashed into fence while swerving to avoid cat. Take last pill from foil-wrap.
Tie cat's front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind tightly to leg of dining table, find heavy duty pruning gloves from shed. Push pill into mouth followed by large piece of fillet steak. Hold head vertically and pour 2 pints of water down throat to wash pill down.
Get spouse to drive you to the emergency room, sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill remnants from right eye. Call furniture shop on way home to order new table.
Arrange for RSPCA to collect cat and ring local pet shop to see if they have any hamsters. 

Toppy, what are you doing?...………………...










*Cat Prayer *
Now I lay me down to sleep,
I pray this cushy life to keep.
I pray for toys that look like mice,
And sofa cushions, soft and nice.
I pray for gourmet kitty snacks,
And someone nice to scratch my back,
For windowsills all warm and bright,
For shadows to explore at night.
I pray I'll always stay real cool
And keep the secret feline rule
To never tell a human that
The world is really ruled by cats!

Hope your day is OK xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Sending lots of love and hugs to you Claire. Maybe I should start focussing on the SS a bit and take a leaf out of your book. You are so right though, the support on this forum is the best xxx


Ah Emma, honestly love, I don't know if I would be saying the same if it was a few weeks back and I was consumed by the worry of my boys. We just need our Teddy better now, then Secret Santa will be much more enjoyable for you too xxx

Everyone is different but for me, when Im sat at the hospital with the family for hours a day, even the looking online for ideas just takes my mind off everything else. Just for a split second, for a few minutes, everything is normal again instead of upside down xx


----------



## Clairabella

LJC675 said:


> Good morning early bird, here's some amusing stuff to entertain you whilst you're waiting:
> 
> In front of the local butcher's, an art connoisseur noticed a mangy little kitten lapping up milk from a saucer. The saucer, he realised with a start, was a rare and precious piece of pottery. It was, in fact, a collector's item.
> 
> He strolled into the store and offered two pounds for the cat. 'He's not for sale', said the butcher.
> 
> 'Look', said the collector', that cat is dirty and scabby, but I'm an eccentric. I prefer cats that way. I'll raise my offer to ten pounds'. 'It's a deal', said the proprietor, and pocketed the ten immediately.
> 
> 'For that amount of money I'm sure you won't mind throwing in the saucer', said the connoisseur', 'The kitten seems so happy drinking from it.'
> 
> 'I can't do that', said the butcher firmly, 'That's my lucky saucer. From that saucer, so far this week, I've sold 18 cats.
> 
> *How To Give a Cat a Pill*
> ...(videoG2)
> 
> Pick cat up and cradle it in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth pop pill into mouth. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow.
> Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind sofa. Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process.
> Retrieve cat from bedroom, and throw soggy pill away.
> Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm holding rear paws tightly with left hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right fore-finger. Hold mouth shut for a count of ten.
> Retrieve pill from goldfish bowl and cat from top of wardrobe. Call spouse from garden.
> Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, hold front and rear paws. Ignore low growls emitted by feline. Get spouse to hold head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously.
> Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep shattered figurines and vases from hearth and set to one side for gluing later.
> Wrap cat in large towel and get spouse to lie on cat with head just visible from below armpit. Put pill in end of drinking straw, force mouth open with pencil and blow down drinking straw.
> Check label to make sure pill not harmful to humans, drink glass of water to take taste away. Apply band-aid to spouse's forearm and remove blood from carpet with cold water and soap.
> Retrieve cat from neighbour's shed. Get another pill. Place cat in cupboard and close door onto neck to leave head showing. Force mouth open with dessert spoon. Flick pill down throat with elastic band.
> Fetch screwdriver from garage and put cupboard door back on hinges. Apply cold compress to cheek and check records for date of last tetanus jab. Throw T-shirt away and fetch new one from bedroom.
> Ring fire brigade to retrieve cat from tree across the road. Apologise to neighbour who crashed into fence while swerving to avoid cat. Take last pill from foil-wrap.
> Tie cat's front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind tightly to leg of dining table, find heavy duty pruning gloves from shed. Push pill into mouth followed by large piece of fillet steak. Hold head vertically and pour 2 pints of water down throat to wash pill down.
> Get spouse to drive you to the emergency room, sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill remnants from right eye. Call furniture shop on way home to order new table.
> Arrange for RSPCA to collect cat and ring local pet shop to see if they have any hamsters.
> 
> Toppy, what are you doing?...………………...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cat Prayer *
> Now I lay me down to sleep,
> I pray this cushy life to keep.
> I pray for toys that look like mice,
> And sofa cushions, soft and nice.
> I pray for gourmet kitty snacks,
> And someone nice to scratch my back,
> For windowsills all warm and bright,
> For shadows to explore at night.
> I pray I'll always stay real cool
> And keep the secret feline rule
> To never tell a human that
> The world is really ruled by cats!
> 
> Hope your day is OK xxxxxxxxxxx


The 'How fo give a cat a pill' had me screeching laughing lol. Surprised I didn't wake Amy - I definitely disturbed the boys lol xx

And Toppy bbq'in the bird is hilarious lol xx

Thanks Lis love xxxx hope you, K & S are ok too xxxxxx


----------



## Summercat

Good morning, hope you get a few more winks.
Xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Good morning Claire hope today is a better day for you. Hope you got some sleep last night.


----------



## Soozi

Morning all! Just clocking in! Lol!
Claire hun good luck at the Vets with owl face!
Hope Granch and Mum both ok.
I noticed that some of your posts on here are at at an ungodly hour of the morning! I hope you are getting proper sleep and rest love!
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Morning all! Just clocking in! Lol!
> Claire hun good luck at the Vets with owl face!
> Hope Granch and Mum both ok.
> I noticed that some of your posts on here are at at an ungodly hour of the morning! I hope you are getting proper sleep and rest love!
> xxx❤xxx


Thanks love, i had a rubbish night but I'm ok xx down the hospital as we speak xx

Freddys appointment is at ten to 4 love xx gonna head back home for half 3 to be there for when Amy comes home from school and then make my way to the appt after that. X


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I hope the appointment with Freddy went well.

@LJC675 As for "how to give a cat a pill" it's been years since read that, I was giggling in the office.

Hannah


----------



## Clairabella

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I hope the appointment with Freddy went well.
> 
> @LJC675 As for "how to give a cat a pill" it's been years since read that, I was giggling in the office.
> 
> Hannah


Hya love, we are just out of the appointment - the ulcer has cleared now but the vet said his eyes appear sore so he has had a jab and also I am gonna try different eye drops which are on order for me to pick up tomoro xx


----------



## Soozi

Oh good news sweetie! It looks as tho the Internet was right it does take up to 3 weeks with ulcers! Let us know what eye drops they give you tomorrow! We can look them up! Lol! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Hya love, we are just out of the appointment - the ulcer has cleared now but the vet said his eyes appear sore so he has had a jab and also I am gonna try different eye drops which are on order for me to pick up tomoro xx


That's good news! So glad that the ulcer has finally cleared hopefully the jab will make him feel a whole lot better and the new drops too, Certainly is a slow process but sounds like your getting there, finally. Yes, the pill section made me laugh too, So true! found a few behind the sofa a couple of weeks ago, Sam obviously spat them out when I wasn't looking!!! Cheeky little monkey!! ❤ Xx Take Care X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Come on Freddy, you're doing so well, I'm so pleased to read that the ulcer has cleared. Hurrah! Hope mum is continuing to improve too and that Grandad is comfy. Also hope your poorly girl is on the mend too. Tons of love xx


----------



## Clairabella

❤❤❤❤❤

Thank you xxx


----------



## SbanR

So pleased there's light at the end of the tunnel.
Hope your grandad remains comfortable and mum n Amy continue to improve. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> So pleased there's light at the end of the tunnel.
> Hope your grandad remains comfortable and mum n Amy continue to improve. Xx


Thank you SB ❤❤

Amy is back in school now after two sick days last week :-( and my mum is hopefully coming home the day after tomorrow  xxx


----------



## Clairabella

When everything else around you goes bottoms up, there's always cwtches with this one to make me feel better ❤

Owl Face - Fleddy - Fred Flintstone - Oscar Funkin junior 










My baby ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh baby boy. You truly are a heart breaker  Uncle Oscar sends you lots of love xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh baby boy. You truly are a heart breaker  Uncle Oscar sends you lots of love xx


Owl face said thank you Uncle Oscar ❤


----------



## Clairabella

I could eat him ❤


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> View attachment 370438
> 
> 
> I could eat him ❤


He's just so adorable hun! I know how hard it's been but isn't he worth it. Squidges from Aunty Sooz please! ❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> He's just so adorable hun! I know how hard it's been but isn't he worth it. Squidges from Aunty Sooz please! ❤❤❤xxx


Definitely love - everything we've been thru only makes me love him all the more xxx

He is so worth it xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

Oh well done Freddy Owl Face. And well done you @Clairabella


----------



## Trixie1

Lovely to see Owl face ❤ He’s so scrumptious!! Hope all have a good day todayXx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Lovely to see Owl face ❤ He's so scrumptious!! Hope all have a good day todayXx


Thank you love ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

I feel like the life has been sucked out of me :,-(. I really don’t even know how I’m gonna get out of bed :,-(


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, you’re going to get up, get Amy sorted for school, that’s number one job. Then come home and sort the cats and go back to bed - you need some sleep and when I’m under pressure I find I can sleep in the day but not the night. If you can’t get in to see mum and/or grandad until later, so be it. It sounds like you’ve been there all day every day and you need a little break. You cannot take all this on your shoulders and expect not to start to crack under the weight of it. Plus you have a physical problem yourself and you need to look after that bit of your life too. 

This has been going on for weeks, you are shattered. Cut yourself some slack, my lovely. Hope today is a good day and that the new drops work for Freddy xx


----------



## Clairabella

This one feels the same I think


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, you're going to get up, get Amy sorted for school, that's number one job. Then come home and sort the cats and go back to bed - you need some sleep and when I'm under pressure I find I can sleep in the day but not the night. If you can't get in to see mum and/or grandad until later, so be it. It sounds like you've been there all day every day and you need a little break. You cannot take all this on your shoulders and expect not to start to crack under the weight of it. Plus you have a physical problem yourself and you need to look after that bit of your life too.
> 
> This has been going on for weeks, you are shattered. Cut yourself some slack, my lovely. Hope today is a good day and that the new drops work for Freddy xx


Thank you xx. Oh god, thank god you said I forgot :Arghh Can't believe I forgot, it's nearly as bad as being stood in the vets and forgetting his prescription  The new drops are only chloramphenicol but the vet said to me that they used to give it pretty much to all kittens with mucky eyes but not any more - she did say why but I can't remember that either but she is ordering me some for owl face as she thinks it could work xx

Today I have to clean my granchas place. Xx.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> This one feels the same I think
> 
> View attachment 370453


Deffo weary *zzzzzzzzz*


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xx. Oh god, thank god you said I forgot :Arghh Can't believe I forgot, it's nearly as bad as being stood in the vets and forgetting his prescription  The new drops are only chloramphenicol but the vet said to me that they used to give it pretty much to all kittens with mucky eyes but not any more - she did say why but I can't remember that either but she is ordering me some for owl face as she thinks it could work xx
> 
> Today I have to clean my granchas place. Xx.


Maybe they just changed drops from giving them out all the time if they were worried about resistance to the antibiotic agent? Like with humans how GPs actively stop giving out antibiotics for sore throats.

Do try and make some time for yourself to relax @Clairabella. I said before how surreal a time it is and it is, and you need a lot of strength, but strength only comes from rest. If not today, tomorrow.

I'm not sure how much all this will apply just now but...

I lost my mum a few years ago and I wasn't prepared at all for what happened, it was very 'quick' in cancer terms, from late Feb diagnosis to early June she passed. I'm still sure the hospital let her down in some ways but I know it wouldn't have changed the eventual outcome.

Anyway, even though it was 'quick' that was still a long ol' time. I had to find ways to just keep on going, and I was living 200 miles away and she would've been FURIOUS if I stopped living my life.

I went to a work conference in Barcelona in late April which I have no real guilt over, because she would've kicked my bum if I hadn't. And I had an amazing time (all things considered) and still look back on it with happy memories.

In the May I'd just had enough and got myself signed off work from the GP for a bit, spent a few days with my mum all day every day. Then came back home and went to Yorkshire wildlife park!

Then one day we got the call that it wouldn't be long and I drove down through the night and we were with her all day and night and day and night and another day and then she passed.

So on a practical note hospitals know when patients do take that turn (every day they score them for different things multiple times a day and those changes can indicate when something in the body is changing). You can afford to have some time for you because I'm sure your grandad would want you to.


----------



## SuboJvR

PLUS If you get sick then you can’t help anyone! And hospital shouldn’t let you in! So rest when you can    please xxxxx


----------



## Summercat

I am lucky after doing some sorting for the last bit to be moved from the old flat, I went home and to bed, slept on and off most of the day and through the night yesterday. Feel better now. 
Can you put off the cleaning one day? A rest will help a lot.


----------



## SbanR

CB, please listen to the advice to look after yourself n get some rest. You have been through so much for such a long time now, n you're still having to cope with so much. You do have to look after yourself too, without guilt. You can only support n care for your loved ones if you're well yourself and your body is now sending messages that its nearing the end of its tether. 
Listen to those messages and get some rest please. Cwtches xxxx


----------



## Soozi

Claire Hun can you leave grandads place for today and the hospital just to have a rest. As sad and anxious as you feel about Grandad you’re not helping him by falling ill yourself. Just one day to rest lovie. Please!!!!! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

Just poping by to say, hope you got some rest and today was better.
Xx


----------



## Trixie1

Just popping by too really hope you are feeling better then this morning! and managed to get a day of rest and time for yourself today Claire, thinking of you and sending tons of love❤Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks ladies ❤ I’m not gonna lie, I went to clean but because I know I wouldn’t rest until it had been done. On the plus side, we are all done now - I did have help I wasn’t doing it all by myself and it’s lovely now it’s done  I’m so pleased for him to come home and see it all squeaky clean ❤ I think i’ll Sleep like a baby tonight too lol xxx

I didn’t get freddys eye drops today because I wasn’t meant to pick them up until late this afternoon by which time my legs felt like lead and I physically couldn’t do it. I have just continued with the ones he has heee for today and will go first thing in the morning for it instead xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Thanks ladies ❤ I'm not gonna lie, I went to clean but because I know I wouldn't rest until it had been done. On the plus side, we are all done now - I did have help I wasn't doing it all by myself and it's lovely now it's done  I'm so pleased for him to come home and see it all squeaky clean ❤ I think i'll Sleep like a baby tonight too lol xxx
> 
> I didn't get freddys eye drops today because I wasn't meant to pick them up until late this afternoon by which time my legs felt like lead and I physically couldn't do it. I have just continued with the ones he has heee for today and will go first thing in the morning for it instead xx


I new you would go!! it's done now, one less thing on your mind, please, please have an early night, you've got a lot of sleep and rest you need to catch up on, we really don't want you to become ill too. Xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Thanks ladies ❤ I'm not gonna lie, I went to clean but because I know I wouldn't rest until it had been done. On the plus side, we are all done now - I did have help I wasn't doing it all by myself and it's lovely now it's done  I'm so pleased for him to come home and see it all squeaky clean ❤ I think i'll Sleep like a baby tonight too lol xxx
> 
> I didn't get freddys eye drops today because I wasn't meant to pick them up until late this afternoon by which time my legs felt like lead and I physically couldn't do it. I have just continued with the ones he has heee for today and will go first thing in the morning for it instead xx


Soooo tomorrow is a You Day I hope? 

I'm glad you feel good for getting it done! Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> I new you would go!! it's done now, one less thing on your mind, please, please have an early night, you've got a lot of sleep and rest you need to catch up on, we really don't want you to become ill too. Xx


I will love honestly xx sonetimes i find it easier to make myself do it and get it out the way rather than stress over it and not be able to unwind anyway and now it's mission accomplished love lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> Soooo tomorrow is a You Day I hope?
> 
> I'm glad you feel good for getting it done! Xxx


Tomorrow will 100% be easier than today love  xxx


----------



## huckybuck

You have done an amazing job today!!!

Now DON't FORGET to get Freddy's new drops tomorrow - chloramphenicol are amazing drops and should do the trick!!
There is a lady on here who helps lots of cats and kittens and she swears by them - I have to say I agree. I would hope you will see a difference in a day or so xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We give them to our newborns with sticky, icky eyes if booby juice hasn't done the trick  Hope they work a treat for Freddy. Also hope you get some decent sleep tonight now you've done your jobs xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Sending hugs to you Claire. I can just imagine how you feel, my mums in hospital having an operation today and then tomorrow I’ve got to take Jumpy into the vet for an operation as well, to remove a lump on his leg! It’s quite soft but firm, not hard but tests were inconclusive. It all happens at once doesn’t it! xx


----------



## Clairabella

Treaclesmum said:


> Sending hugs to you Claire. I can just imagine how you feel, my mums in hospital having an operation today and then tomorrow I've got to take Jumpy into the vet for an operation as well, to remove a lump on his leg! It's quite soft but firm, not hard but tests were inconclusive. It all happens at once doesn't it! xx


Oh my days, so sorry to read this too love. I really hope you're mum is ok and I will be thinking of you and Jumpy tomorrow xx what a worry :,-( A lot to happen all at the same time love, I hope you're ok xxx sending lots of love and get well soon wishes your way - from us 5 ❤ xx if I can do anything please just say the word! xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> You have done an amazing job today!!!
> 
> Now DON't FORGET to get Freddy's new drops tomorrow - chloramphenicol are amazing drops and should do the trick!!
> There is a lady on here who helps lots of cats and kittens and she swears by them - I have to say I agree. I would hope you will see a difference in a day or so xx


I won't HB - honestly ❤ Hopefully lol. @Mrs Funkin can you remind me again please in the morning lol. Look at me passing the buck 

I can remember the vet saying they used to give it in nearly all cases of kitty's with sticky eyes, she was explaining that they don't know and why and I can remember thinking it sounds a nasty medication for cats. In humans it's usually first port of call with eye complaints too, So many of my patients would have those drops. I knew that much lol.

When I googled it, it also read pretty bad from what sense I could make of it. I feel reassured in knowing that they wouldn't have said for me to try Freddy with those if it was gonna put him at risk and also now I feel better reading what you say about it too  thank you for putting my mind at rest. It sounds as if it could very well be the answer to our prayers. I really hope it clears little owl's eyes as quickly as u said, that would be amazing but even an improvement at all would make me very happy ❤


----------



## Soozi

Awww I bet you feel better getting grandads place nice for him hun. I know how difficult it is to relax when you know you’ve got stuff to do. Freddy will be fine for just a day Lovi! try and get a good nights sleep tonight! Tomorrow is another day!
xxx❤xxx


----------



## huckybuck

This is random but it works on feline acne as well!! And I have given it to hens. 

If I could I’d keep it in the first aid kit!!!


----------



## Clairabella

Tom tat is comfy


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww I bet you feel better getting grandads place nice for him hun. I know how difficult it is to relax when you know you've got stuff to do. Freddy will be fine for just a day Lovi! try and get a good nights sleep tonight! Tomorrow is another day!
> xxx❤xxx


Thank you love xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

And this little lion is snuggled into his Mamma ❤


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> And this little lion is snuggled into his Mamma ❤
> 
> View attachment 370559


He loves you so much hun! You've done so much for him ❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> He loves you so much hun! You've done so much for him ❤❤❤xxx


Aww thanks sooz xx he's such a cutie pie, I love that he is so cwtchy. He's just my beautiful baby owl face xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Do you reckon Freddy could ring his Uncle Oscar and talk to him about cwtchy-ness. Oh if only  

Have a good sleep you lot xx


----------



## Emmasian

Sleep well @Clairabella xx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Sleep well @Clairabella xx


Still wide awake love :-(. Really thought I would've slept tonight.

Hope you manage to get a couple of hours sleep too love xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning gang! This is your morning reminder to collect Freddy’s eye drops, as you’ve probably not slept and your brain is squishy. 

After yesterday, I hope you will take a day to rest - though I think you’d said your mum might come home today, so resting will be the last thing on your mind. If she doesn’t come home, please do try to rest. Just a bit xx


----------



## Soozi

Morning to all! Just waiting for updates! 
Another reminder Claire..... EYE DROPS! xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Eye drops!!!!



Clairabella said:


> Tom tat is comfy
> 
> View attachment 370558


Ooh another secret signal!!!


----------



## Clairabella

Sorted HB  xxx I was there at 9.01am lol


----------



## Clairabella

How can this one even be so beautiful with only one owl face ❤










Lizard face ❤










Even when he is sticking his tongue out at me I still love his naughty self ❤


----------



## Clairabella

And this belly is just begging for me to bury my face in it 










I ❤ this every bit of fur on this little guys head ❤


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> And this belly is just begging for me to bury my face in it
> 
> View attachment 370584
> 
> 
> I ❤ this every bit of fur on this little guys head ❤


He's so bloody gorgeous! ❤How do his eyes look when he opens them a bit hun?


----------



## Clairabella

And he sleeps because he is only a teeny tiny baby owl ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> He's so bloody gorgeous! ❤How do his eyes look when he opens them a bit hun?


They are wet love and mucky but white discharge not green. Xx

I also just made another appointment for Friday so he will be two days on the chloramphenicol then and hopefully better for it xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> They are wet love and mucky but white discharge not green. Xx
> 
> I also just made another appointment for Friday so he will be two days on the chloramphenicol then and hopefully better for it xxx


That's good the discharge is white I think that shows the infection is clearing lovie! It might take a little bit longer before they stop watering but it's going the right way. ❤
Will Mum defo come out of hospital today? I hope so she will be much better in her own home. How far away from you is she? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> That's good the discharge is white I think that shows the infection is clearing lovie! It might take a little bit longer before they stop watering but it's going the right way. ❤
> Will Mum defo come out of hospital today? I hope so she will be much better in her own home. How far away from you is she? xxx


Yes love, definitely home today xxx just waiting for her goody bag from pharmacy to bring home with her then she is all set.

Gonna try and see my granch later once the plumber has sorted his sink out. He said yesterday it's gonna be a two hour job once he has the parts (today). My aunty will be visiting him too so even if I don't go then he will still get visitors and has all he needs there anyway so I don't feel too pressured into going tonight if I can't make it xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Yes love, definitely home today xxx just waiting for her goody bag from pharmacy to bring home with her then she is all set.
> 
> Gonna try and see my granch later once the plumber has sorted his sink out. He said yesterday it's gonna be a two hour job once he has the parts (today). My aunty will be visiting him too so even if I don't go then he will still get visitors and has all he needs there anyway so I don't feel too pressured into going tonight if I can't make it xx


I agree as long as there is someone popping in on him he will have company most of the time lovi! Take the opportunity to get what you want done today if poss and have a little you time. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I agree as long as there is someone popping in on him he will have company most of the time lovi! Take the opportunity to get what you want done today if poss and have a little you time. xxx


I'm hoping so love only coz I didn't sleep til gone 4. Madness, coz I was absolutely hanging but couldn't drop off to sleep for the life of me


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I'm hoping so love only coz I didn't sleep til gone 4. Madness, coz I was absolutely hanging but couldn't drop off to sleep for the life of me


Over tired love! xxx


----------



## LJC675

Clairabella said:


> I'm hoping so love only coz I didn't sleep til gone 4. Madness, coz I was absolutely hanging but couldn't drop off to sleep for the life of me


Sometimes I can get a bit like that very tired but can't sleep, especially if your brain is being all active. I find that what works for me is, 1st - no internet!! and then put the tv on, something that's you sort of like watching but not too riveting, I then find I can watch the tv and let my brain switch off and then fall asleep. Don't know if it would work for you xxx


----------



## SbanR

It's the radio that works for me. You could also try that CB. Cuddle Owl face. That'll help you nod off


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Poor you and I will fellow the other posters get some sleep and take care of yourself as well Claire.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Clairabella said:


> I'm hoping so love only coz I didn't sleep til gone 4. Madness, coz I was absolutely hanging but couldn't drop off to sleep for the life of me


Me too, I had a sleepless night as well


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I went to sleep really late for me (too many things going on to worry me), nearly midnight, woke up at 5:xx and couldn't get back to sleep. Husband out on bike ride until 10am, so I stayed in bed with Oscar (well, he was on it but YKWIM) and went back to sleep from 8-10am. I never do that. It's radio here too...

So glad that your mum is coming home today  yay!


----------



## Soozi

I read to get off to sleep! when I’ve bashed my face on my kindle a few times I know it’s time to turn off the light! Lol


----------



## Clairabella

Treaclesmum said:


> Me too, I had a sleepless night as well





Treaclesmum said:


> Me too, I had a sleepless night as well


How's ur mum and Jumpy doing love? Xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Clairabella said:


> How's ur mum and Jumpy doing love? Xxx


They're doing well thanks hun, I just collected Jumpy half an hour ago! I had tears of relief, he had been there all day! They've taken the lump off to send it for testing, he has a small incision wound, however he has already licked it a bit 

He's eaten some food though, so his appetite seems good, just a little wobbly on his legs from the anaesthetic, but seems quite bright. Going to see Mum this evening. Hope your family are doing ok too xx


----------



## Clairabella

Treaclesmum said:


> They're doing well thanks hun, I just collected Jumpy half an hour ago! I had tears of relief, he had been there all day! They've taken the lump off to send it for testing, he has a small incision wound, however he has already licked it a bit
> 
> He's eaten some food though, so his appetite seems good, just a little wobbly on his legs from the anaesthetic, but seems quite bright. Going to see Mum this evening. Hope your family are doing ok too xx


Aww love that sounds good with Jumpy - sounds as if when the anaesthetic wears off he will be recovered well xx how long for results love? Bet you are happy to have him home xx

Sending lots of love and get well wishes for your mum too love. You've hAd a stressful day too, I hope you're Ok xxx

Big cwtches to jumpy from us 5 ❤❤


----------



## Treaclesmum

Clairabella said:


> Aww love that sounds good with Jumpy - sounds as if when the anaesthetic wears off he will be recovered well xx how long for results love? Bet you are happy to have him home xx
> 
> Sending lots of love and get well wishes for your mum too love. You've hAd a stressful day too, I hope you're Ok xxx
> 
> Big cwtches to jumpy from us 5 ❤❤


Thank you :Kiss and to your family, human and furry ones xx

He has to go back Friday lunchtime to check the wound so will find out more about the results hopefully. He's not meant to go out til then but he's already not too pleased about that!


----------



## Clairabella

Just a bit of after school messing around with foster kittens 




**video removed


----------



## Clairabella

Hopefully will give some smiles ❤


----------



## Summercat

Cute!


----------



## Soozi

Awww how cute are they! ❤❤


----------



## Trixie1

Yes, made me smile very cute!! Great news that your Mums home today!! And glad you managed to pick up Freddys eye drops too, hopefully! Fingers crossed you will now see a big improvement!! He really is sooooo gorgeous!!!❤ If I can't sleep I normally watch TV in bed, bound to be some really boring program on that sends me off straight away!! hope you have a better night tonight!! Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning sunshine - hope today finds you all well rested (I doubt it but I’m ever hopeful!) and hope Freddy can open his eyes a bit more today, if the drops are working their magic. Hope that Thomas and Edward are doing well too and that Amy is fully better. I bet your mum was happy to be back in her own bed too! Not forgetting grandad, obviously, will you get to see him today? When I list it all like that, blimey, such a time of it you’ve had. Have a good day Claire, bit of a nap if you can xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning sunshine - hope today finds you all well rested (I doubt it but I'm ever hopeful!) and hope Freddy can open his eyes a bit more today, if the drops are working their magic. Hope that Thomas and Edward are doing well too and that Amy is fully better. I bet your mum was happy to be back in her own bed too! Not forgetting grandad, obviously, will you get to see him today? When I list it all like that, blimey, such a time of it you've had. Have a good day Claire, bit of a nap if you can xx


Thank you Mrs F xxx I managed to get a decent-ish night sleep last night. I feel so much better for it this morning but still feel like I have more I could catch up on so that's the plan when Amy is off to school  xx

I'm gonna visit my granch later. I am thinking after 4, when Amy gets home. My house feels like a mess but it's far from dirty so I'm gonna catch up on some sleep and then clean and then granch 

Owl face is coming back to bed with me this morning but he doesn't know it yet lol xx

My granch is having an ERCP tomorrow and they are stenting his liver or bile duct or something - for palliative measures. I've let my sister communicate with the doctors and she usually relays things back but seems happy to be sorting it all, so it's fine by me too  xx They are aiming for home at the beginning of next week then and palliative care etc then will be involved. I know they can't put exact timescales on it but the Doctors did say we are talking weeks and it isn't looking like he will make xmas. When I see him, I think he will - dunno if that is wishful thinking but it would be the best if he did. His last Christmas, we could make it a very special one for him ❤

Anyway, just my thoughts. Thinking out loud!

Hope all is good with you, Oscar and Mr F too xxx


----------



## SbanR

You could perhaps have an early Christmas get together for your granch? 
Xxx


----------



## Summercat

Good idea by @SbanR


----------



## huckybuck

That's good news that they are stenting - it means they are wiling to try to get him some extra time and be more comfortable too. Hopefully he will feel a lot better and dig deep himself too xxx


----------



## Soozi

Morning loves! 
Claire I think grandad will feel a lot better when they’ve done the stent it will take pressure off the pancreas and liver. Is he eating ok? 
Our owl face will soon be much better with the drops I’m sure.
I was thinking last night how tough things have been for you but I’m sure soon you will feel stronger and get past all this crap. 
Great idea for an early Christmas if it becomes necessary you just have to take it day by day love as long as granche is comfortable and has the love of his family that’s what matters. Big hugs love! xxx❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Morning Claire, hope you managed to get some rest and stop your mind racing for a bit anyway. Glad to hear they are able to do something to ease your Grandad's situation and that your mum is coming out. You have so much in your plate I don't know how you are doing it all.

Little Owl Face is adorable. Hopefully he is firmly on the mend xcx


----------



## lullabydream

Hopefully the stents will really help. They usually do from previous experience.

At least Granch has a nice clean home to which I am sure he will be pleased and think you did have to bother.

Try to live by the day at this difficult time, which is bloody hard with the run up to Christmas and you can't even get away from it.


----------



## Trixie1

That’s good news that your grandad is getting treatment so quickly and made as comfortable as possible, hopefully will lift his spirits a little and the family’s too Not a bad idea having an early Christmas as others have said take one day at a time Claire, hope owl face is beginning to improve a little now and is more comfortable too❤ Hope Tom and Ed have fully recovered now too, and Amy’s pesky tonsillitis is a whole lot better now. Glad you had a decentish night sleep last night but sounds like you need plenty more!! Take care❤Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Bonjooo ladies 

Sorry I’ve not replied until now. I slept this morning right thru until Amy was due home from school. Then with visiting and getting Amy ready for bed etc the day just went xx

Thank you for your replies though xx you don’t know how much it means to me that you all think of me and send us best wishes xx

All is ok here  grandad still the same. Mother cat is doing well ❤ Amy is recovered and more importantly back to school  She missed some time last week with the tonsillitis. My boys are behaving  and more importantly fighting fit :Cat

Tom tat and Ed are symptom free. Freddys eyes I think are improving from the chloramphenicol because he has opened them of his own doing now and not just coz I’ve stuck drops in there . Still mostly closed though  but giving it time. Otherwise, if all else fails then owl face will need to go to spec savers for spectacles :Hilarious How cute would that be!! ❤


----------



## huckybuck

That’s such good news C 

You sound a lot better too xx


----------



## SbanR

It's good to hear you managed to get some rest and a positive update on your family. Hope things continue to improve


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> That's such good news C
> 
> You sound a lot better too xx


Thanks HB xxx I feel better too love ❤ The sleep today was much needed and definitely helped xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> It's good to hear you managed to get some rest and a positive update on your family. Hope things continue to improve


❤❤❤❤❤❤ thank you SB xxxxx if I had a spare wish going, I would make my granch better and take away his fear and what he is facing xx at least I can be there for him though ❤ I'm glad to be able to do that and it's all so much easier on a good night sleep xxxx


----------



## Soozi

So pleased you feel a little bit refreshed hun! Rest and sleep are so important Lovi. 
Poor little Freddy he will soon be better hun. 
Keep your chin up sweetie! Always here for you!
xxx❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> So pleased you feel a little bit refreshed hun! Rest and sleep are so important Lovi.
> Poor little Freddy he will soon be better hun.
> Keep your chin up sweetie! Always here for you!
> xxx❤❤❤xxx


Thank you love ❤ Xxx i really do appreciate it x

it's hard timesbut all I can do is keep on going! There's always someone out there worse off as they say, just that they are not an open book like I am perhaps lol xxx

It helps me though to come here and offload. Otherwise i'd just keep it all bottled up and I find that even more stressful xxx

Hope you, Liddy and Mr Sooz are ok love :Kiss xxx


----------



## Clairabella

@Treaclesmum - how's your mum doing and beautiful Jumpy ❤ Xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Glad to hear things are going just a little easier and that Any and the two big pusses are well. I'm sure Freddy is not far behind. You must feel better for the rest too xx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Glad to hear things are going just a little easier and that Any and the two big pusses are well. I'm sure Freddy is not far behind. You must feel better for the rest too xx


Definitely love xxx can't believe we got thru it, I never thought it would come to an end xx


----------



## Summercat

Glad you are feeling better!
PMm eeSee e
B tg g rd
That above is well wishes from kitten, who walked onto then plopped down on my iPad.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Clairabella said:


> @Treaclesmum - how's your mum doing and beautiful Jumpy ❤ Xxx


Hi Claire, im so glad to hear your cats are on the mend!
Beautiful Jumpy is doing great, thanks, he has sampled some new food (Feringa veal and duck) and then headed out to the garden. I checked his leg scar and I don't think it's so sore today, he was purring instead of pushing me away 

Mum is ok but she has a heavy cold, I think it was the one I had last weekend. So she will need more rest to get over that. But she managed to walk around a bit yesterday in the hospital so fingers crossed she will be feeling better later. How is your mum hun and your Grandad today? Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Sounds as if everyone is moving in the right direction love. Really hope both mum and Jumpy are on the mend. How did he like his new food? Is it a yay or nay from him? I think the feringa tins are pretty, Ive always wanted my boys to have them just coz the tin looks nice lol but it was a no from them :-(

Everyone ok my end too love xx nothing really to report. All is Q-U-I-E-T  Won’t say it in full as then i’ll Probs jinx myself and everything will go wrong lol xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Clairabella said:


> Sounds as if everyone is moving in the right direction love. Really hope both mum and Jumpy are on the mend. How did he like his new food? Is it a yay or nay from him? I think the feringa tins are pretty, Ive always wanted my boys to have them just coz the tin looks nice lol but it was a no from them :-(
> 
> Everyone ok my end too love xx nothing really to report. All is Q-U-I-E-T  Won't say it in full as then i'll Probs jinx myself and everything will go wrong lol xx


Glad things are more settled for you hun. Xx

The Feringa was more of an "ok" from Jumpy, and none of the others would touch it... but they seem to prefer a lighter type of food in the mornings. I've got some Feringa Lamb and Rabbit tins which they might enjoy, as they always like the Catz version. Will try for dinner perhaps tomorrow night. I think I'll get some Catessy next time, chunks in jelly to add to their rotation, or something like that? Perhaps Smilla chunks. I like the high moisture content of that type of food, and they usually seem to prefer it. They would still have Catz in the evening though (or Feringa, hopefully! )


----------



## Soozi

Morning loves! 
Claire Had a weird dream about Freddy! Lol! I was at the Vets and Freddy was lined up waiting with other cats to see the vet on a shoe rack!!!! Lol :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious! He was lying on his back so I picked him up and gave him tummy tickles he was purring like crazy as I was kissing his belly! He was so lovable! Awww! That’s the nearest I will get to him shame it was a dream! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Morning loves!
> Claire Had a weird dream about Freddy! Lol! I was at the Vets and Freddy was lined up waiting with other cats to see the vet on a shoe rack!!!! Lol :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious! He was lying on his back so I picked him up and gave him tummy tickles he was purring like crazy as I was kissing his belly! He was so lovable! Awww! That's the nearest I will get to him shame it was a dream! xxx❤xxx


He is the stuff dreams are made of Sooz ❤ lol xx he must be on ur mind love to dream about him lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> Morning loves!
> Claire Had a weird dream about Freddy! Lol! I was at the Vets and Freddy was lined up waiting with other cats to see the vet on a shoe rack!!!! Lol :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious! He was lying on his back so I picked him up and gave him tummy tickles he was purring like crazy as I was kissing his belly! He was so lovable! Awww! That's the nearest I will get to him shame it was a dream! xxx❤xxx


What a weird dream!! Lol not sure what the shoe rack has to do with anything!? Won't find this one in the book of dreams! At least it wasn't a nightmare! And you got to kiss Freddy's tiny little fluffy gorgeous tummy! he really is the stuff of dreams Claire❤Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Just checking in and hopping that all is going well for you Claire and your family. Good to see you got some sleep recently.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning! How are we all? Looks a nice pink sunrise for us this morning. 

Just checking in and saying have a good day. Hope your mum is happy to be home and that grandad is comfy. Also hope Freddy feels a bit more able to open his little eyes. Sending you all lots of love xx


----------



## Soozi

Morning from me too! 
How’s everything Claire? xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning! How are we all? Looks a nice pink sunrise for us this morning.
> 
> Just checking in and saying have a good day. Hope your mum is happy to be home and that grandad is comfy. Also hope Freddy feels a bit more able to open his little eyes. Sending you all lots of love xx





Soozi said:


> Morning from me too!
> How's everything Claire? xxx❤xxx


Morning both xx

All QU-IET on the western front - Freddys eyes are clearing up lovely ❤

I feel so rough. My head is splitting. I have really bad sinus pain which is bugging the life out of me and making me really agitated coz it's so painful. Somebody must've feed Amy parrot food for breakfast because she hasn't stopped talking and I feel so tired but like I have loads to do :,-(

I need to go shopping coz even the mice have moved out. I need to clean. I gave uroning up to my eyeballs. I should also visit my granch today but I feel so rough, the thought of going all the way to the hospital makes me feel sick xx


----------



## Charity

Sorry you're feeling so rough Claire, I have sinus trouble so you have my sympathy. I'm sure some of how you feel is stress related. You can't do everything when you feel like this so just do what has to be done and leave the rest. Could you phone your grandad and have a chat rather than a visit today? Is there anyone who could help you with shopping? Hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Morning both xx
> 
> All QU-IET on the western front - Freddys eyes are clearing up lovely ❤
> 
> I feel so rough. My head is splitting. I have really bad sinus pain which is bugging the life out of me and making me really agitated coz it's so painful. Somebody must've feed Amy parrot food for breakfast because she hasn't stopped talking and I feel so tired but like I have loads to do :,-(
> 
> I need to go shopping coz even the mice have moved out. I need to clean. I gave uroning up to my eyeballs. I should also visit my granch today but I feel so rough, the thought of going all the way to the hospital makes me feel sick xx


Awww lovi! Sinus is horrible! If someone else is going to see Granche today then you should give it a miss hun as long as he has a bit of company take it in turns. Do the shopping but leave the housework! It's not going anywhere! Lol while all this is going on you have to pace yourself hun. Prioritize! 
There you are you've been told off! Lol! 
So pleased for Freddy that's a big load off. 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Sorry you're feeling so rough Claire, I have sinus trouble so you have my sympathy. I'm sure some of how you feel is stress related. You can't do everything when you feel like this so just do what has to be done and leave the rest. Could you phone your grandad and have a chat rather than a visit today? Is there anyone who could help you with shopping? Hope you feel better soon. xx


Thank you Charity. I think you are right on a lot of it being stress related. It really doesn't take much anyway, I'm constantly anxious, but it's been even worse lately with everything going on. I'm gonna have to ring him like you said love and give it a miss today. I really feel so rough and the sinus pain is just grinding me even more and making me worse :,-(

Everything else will wait I think. It's gonna have to. I'm gonna try and sleep in a minute and hopefully have a better head for it all when I wake up xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww lovi! Sinus is horrible! If someone else is going to see Granche today then you should give it a miss hun as long as he has a bit of company take it in turns. Do the shopping but leave the housework! It's not going anywhere! Lol while all this is going on you have to pace yourself hun. Prioritize!
> There you are you've been told off! Lol!
> So pleased for Freddy that's a big load off.
> xxx❤xxx


I know love definitely xx for once I'm giving in and taking the day off xx sounds so bad to say this but if I just had someone to have Amy that would be something and a massive help. I feel so bad saying that but it's just hard and I feel so guilty for her that now i'm floored for the day but I'm not happy until I've burnt myself out. Not literally 'happy' though love but you know what I mean xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Thank you Charity. I think you are right on a lot of it being stress related. It really doesn't take much anyway, I'm constantly anxious, but it's been even worse lately with everything going on. I'm gonna have to ring him like you said love and give it a miss today. I really feel so rough and the sinus pain is just grinding me even more and making me worse :,-(
> 
> Everything else will wait I think. It's gonna have to. I'm gonna try and sleep in a minute and hopefully have a better head for it all when I wake up xx


Do just ring him Claire, I don't want to be little miss doom & gloom but even the 'simplest' of colds to you and I can be much worse for him if he catches it xxx a bit of forced recovery time for you!!

If it's your front sinuses above your cheeks you can try and massage them in a downward motion which can encourage the fluid to drain (sinus pain is often related to the fluid that collects). Otherwise wetting kitchen towel and putting it on can be quite soothing!


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> Do just ring him Claire, I don't want to be little miss doom & gloom but even the 'simplest' of colds to you and I can be much worse for him if he catches it xxx a bit of forced recovery time for you!!
> 
> If it's your front sinuses above your cheeks you can try and massage them in a downward motion which can encourage the fluid to drain (sinus pain is often related to the fluid that collects). Otherwise wetting kitchen towel and putting it on can be quite soothing!


Thanks love, I will try that. It's all above my nose right across the top and down the sides. It's my own fault. I won't listen to advice coz I just want to please everyone else and make sure everyone else is ok all the time.

100% though, if I'm harbouring any germs it's the last thing he needs. He will have visitors but I still always feel guilty that I haven't been xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you Charity. I think you are right on a lot of it being stress related. It really doesn't take much anyway, I'm constantly anxious, but it's been even worse lately with everything going on. I'm gonna have to ring him like you said love and give it a miss today. I really feel so rough and the sinus pain is just grinding me even more and making me worse :,-(
> 
> Everything else will wait I think. It's gonna have to. I'm gonna try and sleep in a minute and hopefully have a better head for it all when I wake up xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Morning both xx
> 
> All QU-IET on the western front - Freddys eyes are clearing up lovely ❤
> 
> I feel so rough. My head is splitting. I have really bad sinus pain which is bugging the life out of me and making me really agitated coz it's so painful. Somebody must've feed Amy parrot food for breakfast because she hasn't stopped talking and I feel so tired but like I have loads to do :,-(
> 
> I need to go shopping coz even the mice have moved out. I need to clean. I gave uroning up to my eyeballs. I should also visit my granch today but I feel so rough, the thought of going all the way to the hospital makes me feel sick xx


Aaawww!! Sorry your not well today yes, I would only do the essentials today, food shopping that's it! Good idea to phone your grandad rather then go there today, he would want you to take care of yourself I'm sure, wouldn't surprise me at all if this was stress related, there's been lots of that for so long now. Good to hear that Owl face is getting better, what a relief Do try and take it easy today Claire and hope you feel better very soon❤Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Aaawww!! Sorry your not well today yes, I would only do the essentials today, food shopping that's it! Good idea to phone your grandad rather then go there today, he would want you to take care of yourself I'm sure, wouldn't surprise me at all if this was stress related, there's been lots of that for so long now. Good to hear that Owl face is getting better, what a relief Do try and take it easy today Claire and hope you feel better very soon❤Xx


Thank you love xx I slept  I don't know how many hours but it took the edge off my irritability lol xxx

I think I will skip shopping now too and just order a takeaway for tonight with xfactor, my human amy and my boys ❤


----------



## huckybuck

Aww hope you feel a bit better later lovely - this cold is a nightmare - I am still blowing!!

The thing I found most helpful was a mucous cold and flu tablet - so one with phenylephrine and guaifenesin as it helps you to breathe and hear a bit better - the paracetamol should helps with sinus pain too.

Sudafed and benylin do one but I think you can get generic supermarket ones too.


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Aww hope you feel a bit better later lovely - this cold is a nightmare - I am still blowing!!
> 
> The thing I found most helpful was a mucous cold and flu tablet - so one with phenylephrine and guaifenesin as it helps you to breathe and hear a bit better - the paracetamol should helps with sinus pain too.
> 
> Sudafed and benylin do one but I think you can get generic supermarket ones too.


I intended on picking some up when I went shopping C, but I really can't face it xxx

Luckily have paracetamol here though so i'll dose myself up on that until I go out tomorrow xx I have to really psyche myself up to go out even on a good day but the thought of going today makes me feel sick. Even when I've visiting I try and talk myself out of going but guilt usually wins so I go and then tuck myself behind the curtain around my grancha's bed xx

I just really need sleep more than anything I think xxxx

I might do a sleeping beauty and knock myself out and wait for a handsome prince to wake me up


----------



## Clairabella

A kiss from this little prince will be suffice!










Just chillin in the nest with his mama owl ❤










And he's a nice clean owl face now, ready for xfactor! ❤


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> A kiss from this little prince will be suffice!
> 
> View attachment 371003
> 
> 
> Just chillin in the nest with his mama owl ❤
> 
> View attachment 371004
> 
> 
> And he's a nice clean owl face now, ready for xfactor! ❤
> 
> View attachment 371005


FREDDY EYES OPEN YAYYYYYYY


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I KNOW!!!!! YAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!! Good boy, Freddy xx

(Claire, you realise it's all about Strictly though, not x factor, don't you  )


----------



## Clairabella

I really wanted him to have glasses as I think they suit him 










I think I would've gone for more of a black frame for an owl face though lol

All jokes aside I'm just so happy his eyes are getting better ❤ The chloramphenicol has definitely helped xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> I KNOW!!!!! YAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!! Good boy, Freddy xx
> 
> (Claire, you realise it's all about Strictly though, not x factor, don't you  )


:Hilarious Mrs F lol Amy won't allow me to have the controls so it's out of my hands lol xx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> Thank you love xx I slept  I don't know how many hours but it took the edge off my irritability lol xxx
> 
> I think I will skip shopping now too and just order a takeaway for tonight with xfactor, my human amy and my boys ❤


That's a very good plan!. Hope you feel much better tomorrow but remember, you need still to take it easy


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> I really wanted him to have glasses as I think they suit him
> 
> View attachment 371006
> 
> 
> I think I would've gone for more of a black frame for an owl face though lol
> 
> All jokes aside I'm just so happy his eyes are getting better ❤ The chloramphenicol has definitely helped xx


The specs do suit him but his eyes are so beautiful they don't need any adornment


----------



## Soozi

Awww look at our boy!!!!❤ So lovely to see his eyes open a bit! Does he try to keep them shut a lot? He’s getting on great Claire! I’m so pleased you managed to get some sleep it was really needed and you know Granche will be Ok. I love XFactor too! Missed it last week tho but don’t like the 6 chair challenge anyway. 
xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Thank you love xx I slept  I don't know how many hours but it took the edge off my irritability lol xxx
> 
> I think I will skip shopping now too and just order a takeaway for tonight with xfactor, my human amy and my boys ❤


WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!! Owl face!! You have gorgeous eyes!!! Great to see them open Made my day! Love the sunglasses too, very fetching!! Excellent idea getting a takeaway, glad your feeling better Claire I'm with Amy, X factor for me too enjoy your takeaway❤Xx


----------



## Summercat

I woke with a migraine and the weight of a ton of things I needed to do hanging over me. I went back to sleep and now this eve feel better, I only got a small portion of the needed things done but physically I feel better.
Enjoy your night in with Amy and the crew, you deserve a break.
Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> I woke with a migraine and the weight of a ton of things I needed to do hanging over me. I went back to sleep and now this eve feel better, I only got a small portion of the needed things done but physically I feel better.
> Enjoy your night in with Amy and the crew, you deserve a break.
> Xxx


Thank you love xx you too ❤ Is the bronchitis any better SC? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww look at our boy!!!!❤ So lovely to see his eyes open a bit! Does he try to keep them shut a lot? He's getting on great Claire! I'm so pleased you managed to get some sleep it was really needed and you know Granche will be Ok. I love XFactor too! Missed it last week tho but don't like the 6 chair challenge anyway.
> xxx


I'm the same love, the 6 chair challenges does my head in. I think I watched Saturday but didn't Sunday. Judges houses now is it? Or have they changed that this year too? Xx

I like judges houses mind 

He does keep his eyes shut a lot love but I think since the chloramphenicol they are open more often, where as he wouldn't open them before. I don't think he can't open them because there doesn't seem to be any discharge holding his eyes closed but he wasn't opening them for some reason. Maybe pain or something, I'm not sure? Xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella
Much better thanks, the antibiotics are helping a lot.
Just relaxing on the couch while Biggles and Jack relax on their cushion.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Much better thanks, the antibiotics are helping a lot.
> Just relaxing on the couch while Biggles and Jack relax on their cushion.


They look like they have been together forever they are so comfortable together ❤

Really glad you are feeling better SC. Are all your last bits moved from your old place now? xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I'm the same love, the 6 chair challenges does my head in. I think I watched Saturday but didn't Sunday. Judges houses now is it? Or have they changed that this year too? Xx
> 
> I like judges houses mind
> 
> He does keep his eyes shut a lot love but I think since the chloramphenicol they are open more often, where as he wouldn't open them before. I don't think he can't open them because there doesn't seem to be any discharge holding his eyes closed but he wasn't opening them for some reason. Maybe pain or something, I'm not sure? Xx


Awww bless him! When will the vet check him again hun? 
I don't know what it is tonight love! I'll be watching tho! I might just have a pizza and a glass of vino on the sofa! xxx


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Much better thanks, the antibiotics are helping a lot.
> Just relaxing on the couch while Biggles and Jack relax on their cushion.


Biggles and Jack look wonderful together it's so gorgeous to see them hun! And I'm just so pleased you moved from that other place. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww bless him! When will the vet check him again hun?
> I don't know what it is tonight love! I'll be watching tho! I might just have a pizza and a glass of vino on the sofa! xxx


We have to go Monday morning love at 10 xx I'm taking Molly mole too for her 2nd jab xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww bless him! When will the vet check him again hun?
> I don't know what it is tonight love! I'll be watching tho! I might just have a pizza and a glass of vino on the sofa! xxx


Don't blame you love ❤ Go for it! If I wasn't too rough i'd join u in having a bottle too lol xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella
Heh, all the big stuff. Small bits and bobs left to sort. It seems we moved so much but still more left than I expected. 
Gave several things to Biggles shelter on Friday.


----------



## Soozi

I thought your app was Monday! Awww Molly moo! I saw her photo in the comp! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Just checking in to see how your are doing @Clairabella


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Just checking in to see how your are doing @Clairabella


I'm ok love thanks xx sinus pain has eased a little and the sleep cured the headache xx


----------



## huckybuck

Glad you are feeling a bit better tonight!!!

Wise to stay tucked in - it was horrid out there today - got soaked through playing golf (hmm playing golf might not be the term - slapping a ball along the ground numerous times probably is more realistic) had to get into bed to warm up when I got home!!

Just about to catch up on Strictly and Casualty and might have a medicinal wine on the go!!


----------



## huckybuck

Lovely to see Freddy’s eyes starting to open - knew that chloramphenicol would do the trick!!

He was prob sore and light sensitive before so must be feeling better now xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Glad you are feeling a bit better tonight!!!
> 
> Wise to stay tucked in - it was horrid out there today - got soaked through playing golf (hmm playing golf might not be the term - slapping a ball along the ground numerous times probably is more realistic) had to get into bed to warm up when I goof home!!
> 
> Just about to catch up on Strictly and Casualty and might have a medicinal wine on the go!!


HB, what are you like! You are still getting over a stinking cold and then getting soaked through :Arghh Bring the medicine to bed with you love and stay cwtched up lol xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Sorry to hear you are feeling grotty but think you have done the right thing not visiting as if it is an infectious cold, your grandad really could do without it. I found the Lemsip breathe easy stuff was vg last winter, and I think I had a thing you actually squirt up your hooter.

I know what you mean about having stacks of stuff to do and it making you so anxious. This afternoon i sat worrying on the sofa with Freya almost paralysed as I felt I had so much to do. Only managed to get going tonight, and then only because I have a friend coming over tomorrow.

I too am having a curry and the X Factor. Robbie rocks.

Fingers crossed for a better tomorrow xxx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Lovely to see Freddy's eyes starting to open - knew that chloramphenicol would do the trick!!
> 
> He was prob sore and light sensitive before so must be feeling better now xx


Ah, so that's why :,-( my poor baby boy xx I saw a pic earlier of before his eyes went nasty. He had lovely sparkly eyes. I hope the chloramphenicol clears it back to that again ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Sorry to hear you are feeling grotty but think you have done the right thing not visiting as if it is an infectious cold, your grandad really could do without it. I found the Lemsip breathe easy stuff was vg last winter, and I think I had a thing you actually squirt up your hooter.
> 
> I know what you mean about having stacks of stuff to do and it making you so anxious. This afternoon i sat worrying on the sofa with Freya almost paralysed as I felt I had so much to do. Only managed to get going tonight, and then only because I have a friend coming over tomorrow.
> 
> I too am having a curry and the X Factor. Robbie rocks.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a better tomorrow xxx


Aww Emma, sounds like your day has been just as bad love xx I've used them sinus things for ur hooter before love so I'm with you, I know what you mean. Probs would've got one today but I had my tail between my legs and chose bed instead lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Ah, so that's why :,-( my poor baby boy xx I saw a pic earlier of before his eyes went nasty. He had lovely sparkly eyes. I hope the chloramphenicol clears it back to that again ❤


Hun he will be fine! I do understand tho not being able to see the beauty of his gorgeous eyes! They will be sparkly again soon. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

Hope everyone who has been feeling yuck and those not, all have a happy Sunday.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Hope everyone who has been feeling yuck and those not, all have a happy Sunday.


Thanks SC xx right back at you love :Kiss Hope you have a better day today xxx


----------



## Clairabella

My name is Freddy Burrito and my mam just eye dropped me 










And I am very fumes about it 










Thank god that's over with she best give me lots of cwtches for that! Waiting


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha! Oh Freddy Burrito, you are scrum-diddly-umptious! Hope today is a good day @Clairabella xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahaha! Oh Freddy Burrito, you are scrum-diddly-umptious! Hope today is a good day @Clairabella xx


Thanks Mrs F :Kiss xxx

He's such a fluffy little love bug - could eat him ❤


----------



## Soozi

Morning loves! 
Sweet sweet boy in his wrap! Just add some mayo! ❤❤❤❤❤xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Morning loves!
> Sweet sweet boy in his wrap! Just add some mayo! ❤❤❤❤❤xxxxxxxxx


:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

Aaaaaw!! Bless him he becomes more gorgeous every day❤hope he manages to open his eyes again today! Happy Sunday!  Hope it's a good day for all. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahaha! Oh Freddy Burrito, you are scrum-diddly-umptious! Hope today is a good day @Clairabella xx


@Mrs Funkin - I need to show you this, I think you would appreciate it's cuteness 










A catnip owl face for an owl face :Hilarious


----------



## Soozi

Awww that’s absolutely fab!!!!! ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww that's absolutely fab!!!!! ❤


It's lovely love isn't it lol and I think will look good on our Fleddy lol xx


----------



## Soozi

What a hoot! :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I'd get one for Oscar except feathers...he really doesn't like 'em  It'll be nearly as big as Freddy!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, I'd get one for Oscar except feathers...he really doesn't like 'em  It'll be nearly as big as Freddy!


Wonder why he doesn't like them - were they just when tied to a frenzy type toy or have you tried the large single (duck) ones? Grace collects them for me every night and drops them in the bed every morning lol - the bigger the better!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He hated them on Da Bird - he will now just about tolerate them on it if it's outside but not inside. He doesn't like feathers on mice, or on his Kong thing like the beaver, just about puts up with the feathers on his carrot. He ran away from a pigeon feather on the lawn...so I really have no idea. Funny little thing


----------



## huckybuck

Wonder if he got a bird like a pheasant or something and it flapped at him in the face maybe...or a hen pecked at him...or a red kite swooped on him or something. It's obvious something has triggered his fear of them. Shame you can't think of a way to desensitise him...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He does like to "meeep" at the pigeons on the bird baths - so he doesn't seem scared of birds per se, I don't know. I guess we will just carry on trying to play with him with feathers, perhaps I shall try him with some "lone" feathers. Thank you for the tip, I'd not thought about single feathers.

@Clairabella - hope you've all had a good and restful day. You do need to recoup your energies after all the energy expenditure of the past few days xx


----------



## Soozi

Well I’m off to get ready! Out with our friends again tonight. They go home tomorrow and I’ve no idea how bad his motor neurone skills will be next time we see them next year. Trouble is I come home from a lovely evening just feeling so sad so a bitter sweet evening ahead! 
Love to you Claire and your little family! And to the lovely girlies on the thread! 
Hugs
xxx❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> Well I'm off to get ready! Out with our friends again tonight. They go home tomorrow and I've no idea how bad his motor neurone skills will be next time we see them next year. Trouble is I come home from a lovely evening just feeling so sad so a bitter sweet evening ahead!
> Love to you Claire and your little family! And to the lovely girlies on the thread!
> Hugs
> xxx❤❤❤xxx


Have a fab time Soozi's hope you don't feel too sad when you return. X


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> @Mrs Funkin - I need to show you this, I think you would appreciate it's cuteness
> 
> View attachment 371214
> 
> 
> A catnip owl face for an owl face :Hilarious


Nobby the Owl is just fab!! Can see a resemblance to Freddy Owl face!! Think they have the same ears!! May have to get Nobby for Sammy, he quite likes feathers! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Nobby the Owl is just fab!! Can see a resemblance to Freddy Owl face!! Think they have the same ears!! May have to get Nobby for Sammy, he quite likes feathers! Xx


Yes love, do it, Nobby is luffly ❤ Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Well I'm off to get ready! Out with our friends again tonight. They go home tomorrow and I've no idea how bad his motor neurone skills will be next time we see them next year. Trouble is I come home from a lovely evening just feeling so sad so a bitter sweet evening ahead!
> Love to you Claire and your little family! And to the lovely girlies on the thread!
> Hugs
> xxx❤❤❤xxx


Awww love, so sorry I fell asleep and only now seeing this xxx 
Hope you have a lovely evening together. Feel so sorry for you reading your post. Make a night of it love, obviously I don't mean partying but nice, good times ❤

Sending lots of love your way xxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> He hated them on Da Bird - he will now just about tolerate them on it if it's outside but not inside. He doesn't like feathers on mice, or on his Kong thing like the beaver, just about puts up with the feathers on his carrot. He ran away from a pigeon feather on the lawn...so I really have no idea. Funny little thing


Mrs F, gutted to read that Oscar doesn't like feathers :,-(

A bird must've scared him or something. Breaks my heart to think of them scared.

When I first had Freddy and Annie, as fosters, owl face was petrified of the wand toy I had with a mouse on it. Was literally talking to Amy about it as I read about Oscar and she was remembering just how scared he was of it. Never forget one of the first times I introduced it to him, he jumped so high his feet came off the floor :,-( I think a mouse or rat must've hurt him or at least scared him xx


----------



## Clairabella

Squawky one is perched on my chest as I reply. He’s purring his little head off. I mean squawking lol. Kills me that something frightened him and also feel the same for Oscar. If that’s what has happened, love him. His new life is literally a dream apart from that now and it makes my eyes really watery (not gonna lie, know I’m making light of it, but am literally teary) but now that he has you and human daddy Mrs F. He’s a lucky boy and won’t be scared ever again with you both protecting him and loving him forever xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband put a fish catching game on my old iPad for Oscar earlier. He was quite perturbed and definitely worried by it (Oscar, not husband!). So that's another thing gone. He then ate a whole pouch of food in one go (which he hasn't done in ages) and had a little toddle about in the garden, then came in again through the cat flap on his own. Now he's having a rest again - he didn't fancy Dr Who


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't be teary eyed, Claire  He's okay - and if he only has long tailed mice to play with and no feathers, or fish on an iPad, he's all good  xx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't be teary eyed, Claire  He's okay - and if he only has long tailed mice to play with and no feathers, or fish on an iPad, he's all good  xx


I wonder if it's just so "new" to him. The idea of play. Perhaps with time and patience and a bit of desensitising he might start to enjoy these new things. He likes treats so could work getting him comfortable around these with treats to begin with.


----------



## Clairabella

Ladies 

I have a treat for you all.....

So a random browse on social media today found me this 










It's only our red head Boris bathtub :Kiss ❤










❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## huckybuck

Aww loving that they are posting pics of him - they must adore him!!!

Look how he’s grown!!


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Aww loving that they are posting pics of him - they must adore him!!!
> 
> Look how he's grown!!


❤❤ he's lush Clare isn't he and they posted it on CP and not their own page so I think i was meant to see it ❤

His dad said he's a spoilt boy and he's huge lol xx his paws are massive lol xx


----------



## SbanR

Wow. He's so big n solid


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Boris! Look at what a gorgeous boy he is  That must be lovely for you to see, Claire.


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Wow. He's so big n solid


I know and his name is peanut but when I think peanut, I think small and that's definitely not him lol xx two months he has been with his dad's. Feels like forever ago but also like yesterday that I bathed him and fluffed him up lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Boris! Look at what a gorgeous boy he is  That must be lovely for you to see, Claire.


Amazing, Mrs F xx made me smile coz it took me right back to the day he had his first (and probs only) bath lol and I fluffed his bib up and posted it on here lol xx he looked so very beautiful and smelled so much better than when he arrived love him xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck well, I'm nothing if not persistent, so if Oscar wants any chance to play, he shall have it here. Currently he's not bothered tho as he's right next to human daddy on the bed, not touching him obviously.

Sorry @Clairabella it seems I've hijacked your thread - I shall stop now.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> @huckybuck well, I'm nothing if not persistent, so if Oscar wants any chance to play, he shall have it here. Currently he's not bothered tho as he's right next to human daddy on the bed, not touching him obviously.
> 
> Sorry @Clairabella it seems I've hijacked your thread - I shall stop now.


Nooo don't worry bout that Mrs F ❤ I can be nosey and read it all too if u write it all here lol xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
I saw pics of Oscar playing with a feathery Da Bird outside sometime ago, so he must not always be fearful of feathers, maybe he just prefers other toys. It may not be fear but preference.

@Soozi hope your night was good with your friends.

Rainy but pretty autumn day here. Biggles is missing Mr. SC I think. 
Hope everyone has a happy Monday and Freddy continues to improve.

Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Mrs Funkin
> I saw pics of Oscar playing with a feathery Da Bird outside sometime ago, so he must not always be fearful of feathers, maybe he just prefers other toys. It may not be fear but preference.
> 
> @Soozi hope your night was good with your friends.
> 
> Rainy but pretty autumn day here. Biggles is missing Mr. SC I think.
> Hope everyone has a happy Monday and Freddy continues to improve.
> 
> Xx


Thank you SC - we have vets this morning at 10 xx I'm takinh Molly mole too for my sister coz she is due her 2nd jab today. awww my poor butty missing his dad :-( is it today Mr SC is home? Hope you are ok too love and beauty baby boy ❤❤❤


----------



## LJC675

Clairabella said:


> Ladies
> 
> I have a treat for you all.....
> 
> So a random browse on social media today found me this
> 
> View attachment 371260
> 
> 
> It's only our red head Boris bathtub :Kiss ❤
> 
> View attachment 371261
> 
> 
> ❤❤❤❤❤❤


Aw what a fabulous treat for the morning, yippee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Exactly @Summercat as I said in an earlier message, outside Da Bird seems to be ok, inside no thank you very much, inside feathers on other things not so good, pigeon feather on lawn "run away! Run away!"  No idea! Maybe he's just trying to make me wonder about him! Hope Mr B and Jack have had a fun weekend 

Hope vets ok today @Clairabella and that the tiniest of your clan is opening his eyes more. Have a good day xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Exactly @Summercat as I said in an earlier message, outside Da Bird seems to be ok, inside no thank you very much, inside feathers on other things not so good, pigeon feather on lawn "run away! Run away!"  No idea! Maybe he's just trying to make me wonder about him! Hope Mr B and Jack have had a fun weekend
> 
> Hope vets ok today @Clairabella and that the tiniest of your clan is opening his eyes more. Have a good day xx


Thank you Mrs F xx home now xx no change, just continuing with the chloramphenicol. Vet thinks even though still inflamed there is definitely an improvement. I think so too xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you Mrs F xx home now xx no change, just continuing with the chloramphenicol. Vet thinks even though still inflamed there is definitely an improvement. I think so too xx


Glad there's some improvement hun! I don't know how long these things go on for. When do they want to check him again love? xxx❤xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> ❤❤ he's lush Clare isn't he and they posted it on CP and not their own page so I think i was meant to see it ❤
> 
> His dad said he's a spoilt boy and he's huge lol xx his paws are massive lol xx


How lovely it must be so rewarding for you to see the pictures.

I keep pestering Cats Protection about my dads cats... well, I send pictures every few months or so, hoping that their fosterer gets to see, like the first time Cameron purred and stuff like that. I got the impression she was really quite attached to them (as they had been in care for over a year) so I hope she enjoys seeing the updates as much as you xx


----------



## Soozi

OH MY DAYS!!!! Doesn’t Boris look anazing! I love him! ❤❤❤❤❤xxxxxxx


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Exactly @Summercat as I said in an earlier message, outside Da Bird seems to be ok, inside no thank you very much, inside feathers on other things not so good, pigeon feather on lawn "run away! Run away!"  No idea! Maybe he's just trying to make me wonder about him! Hope Mr B and Jack have had a fun weekend
> 
> Hope vets ok today @Clairabella and that the tiniest of your clan is opening his eyes more. Have a good day xx


I wonder what sparked his fear off! Bless! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well that’s the thing, he’s only worried inside about it, but single feathers are more scary. Who knows, I shan’t worry (ha! Me! Not worry!)...I shall just make sure he has enough mice with extra long tails to make up for the lack of feathers. I saw on another thread about putting the mice under newspaper, for more of a hunt, so might try that too  

Claire, glad vets think there’s an improvement too xx


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well that's the thing, he's only worried inside about it, but single feathers are more scary. Who knows, I shan't worry (ha! Me! Not worry!)...I shall just make sure he has enough mice with extra long tails to make up for the lack of feathers. I saw on another thread about putting the mice under newspaper, for more of a hunt, so might try that too
> 
> Claire, glad vets think there's an improvement too xx


Liddy hates those crackly toys especially the ball things! She runs a mile! Lol


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
Maybe it is not the feathers per say outside but the smell of other cats that may have killed the pigeons or investigated the feathers. You have mentioned other cats in your garden.
As for inside, it sounds like he just prefers other toys indoors, makes sense as I am sure a Da Bird works better out of doors as more room.
Biggles loves his Da Bird but outdoors would be perfect.
I think rather than a cat scared of feathers, you have a cat with toy preferences which is normal. After all he wouldn't have enjoyed the feather attatchments if he was scared of them.

@Clairabella
Mr SC is back in the morn. Glad you had a good vet visit.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Maybe so, SC, luckily only one cat and only very occasionally now we’ve netted off a lot of it! I’d not thought about if a pigeon had been killed...only see lone feathers, not a body! Interesting, thank you


----------



## Clairabella

Ladies ❤❤❤❤

This little lady will always be the one who stole my heart ❤



















Truly, madly, deeply besotted with her ❤


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> How lovely it must be so rewarding for you to see the pictures.
> 
> I keep pestering Cats Protection about my dads cats... well, I send pictures every few months or so, hoping that their fosterer gets to see, like the first time Cameron purred and stuff like that. I got the impression she was really quite attached to them (as they had been in care for over a year) so I hope she enjoys seeing the updates as much as you xx


That's an amazing thing to do @SuboJvR xxx as a fosterer to get updates, it's literally what makes it worth it xx

I hope she gets to see the updates of your dad's beauties. If she does, and she is anything like me (which she sounds she could well be with being attached to them lol) then I promise you, the updates and the pics will make her day, her week, her year all at once. It's the best to see the updates from families who obviously adore them so much they want to show them off xx

I made booklets for when my first three fosters left me. They were transferred out to an adoption centre miles away. Amy and I put our heart and soul into it coz we knew we wouldn't get to meet the adopter so we cheekily scribbled our details on the end of their booklet saying we would love updates. CP my end, liked it (or so they said) until I pointed out that I had done that. She then said they won't like me giving my details because of data protection  I think she was just humouring me when she said it wasn't nice anyway. I just had that feeling but I thought for Amy and for me, I will just hope and pray it does. Haven't heard anything to this day so I very much doubt the booklet even went with them in the first place but my point is, updated literally make it worth it so I hope the fosterer your end gets them ❤ So nice of you to do that xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> That's an amazing thing to do @SuboJvR xxx as a fosterer to get updates, it's literally what makes it worth it xx
> 
> I hope she gets to see the updates of your dad's beauties. If she does, and she is anything like me (which she sounds she could well be with being attached to them lol) then I promise you, the updates and the pics will make her day, her week, her year all at once. It's the best to see the updates from families who obviously adore them so much they want to show them off xx
> 
> I made booklets for when my first three fosters left me. They were transferred out to an adoption centre miles away. Amy and I put our heart and soul into it coz we knew we wouldn't get to meet the adopter so we cheekily scribbled our details on the end of their booklet saying we would love updates. CP my end, liked it (or so they said) until I pointed out that I had done that. She then said they won't like me giving my details because of data protection  I think she was just humouring me when she said it wasn't nice anyway. I just had that feeling but I thought for Amy and for me, I will just hope and pray it does. Haven't heard anything to this day so I very much doubt the booklet even went with them in the first place but my point is, updated literally make it worth it so I hope the fosterer your end gets them ❤ So nice of you to do that xx


Oh bless you,

Data protection is a silly excuse - you've willingly given your details, they've not provided them!

I know dad's cats' fosterer does get the updates, we don't have a direct email for her but she has said in the past she's enjoyed the pictures. She had touched base a few times, she even took C&C to the vet for their annual booster a year after we homed them so that they didn't get upset with dad doing the big V E T visit.  So she's seen them but they do hide when strangers come around so hasn't seen them in their element!


----------



## Soozi

Oh Molly Moo! She’s so grow’d up lol! Our gorgeous girl. xxx❤❤❤xxx


----------



## SbanR

She's so pretty. Starting to have a grown up look


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Molly Moo looks in such beautiful condition  What a beauty.


----------



## Summercat

Wow she looks so nice and healthy, very good to see


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> Wow she looks so nice and healthy, very good to see


They both look gorgeous thanks to Claire! xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

It's Boris not Molly Moo 

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/a-secret.490825/page-5#post-1065227206


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Are the later photos not Molly Moo @SuboJvR ? Am I going a bit (more) daft in my old age? I saw the Boris photos a couple of pages ago...thanks for the link to the You Know What photos


----------



## Trixie1

Oh wow!!!! ! What a real treat to see both Boris and Molly moo!! Both looking absolutely fantastic!!!❤ And growing so quickly now!!! How lovely for you too Claire to see them in such good condition after you laying the groundwork and the commitment to them from the very start, bet it bought a tear to your eyes!! Must make it feel like it's been all worth while!! Glad all went well at the vets today too, getting there, finally❤Xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Are the later photos not Molly Moo @SuboJvR ? Am I going a bit (more) daft in my old age? I saw the Boris photos a couple of pages ago...thanks for the link to the You Know What photos


Oh yes! I missed extra cute Molly moo pictures!!! Amaaaaazing!!!


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Ladies ❤❤❤❤
> 
> This little lady will always be the one who stole my heart ❤
> 
> View attachment 371306
> 
> 
> View attachment 371307
> 
> 
> Truly, madly, deeply besotted with her ❤


Her tail is divine, she's like a little red panda!


----------



## Emmasian

So glad the vet said things are improving on the Owlface front! I so hope there comes a time when neither of us have to visit or speak to our vets for a prolonged period.

Your fosters should make you really proud. What beautiful, confident looking pusses unleashed upon the world.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So amazing how your kittens have flourished Claire.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just waving hello and saying good morning and hoping you got some sleep tucked up with Owl Face, Claire.


----------



## Clairabella

Iae


Mrs Funkin said:


> Just waving hello and saying good morning and hoping you got some sleep tucked up with Owl Face, Claire.


Good morning lovely lady  xxx

Slept like a baby last night. Owl face cwtched up with his mamma bear as we speak ❤ The little love bug ❤And the tom tat just joined us too :Kiss hope you and Oscar are ok too Mrs F xxxx


----------



## Soozi

Morning loves! 
Is everyone ok? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Morning loves!
> Is everyone ok? xxx


Morning love xx all ok here in the valleys  You ok love xxxx


----------



## Soozi

Claire so pleased you had a good sleep hun! You really needed to! How’s Freddy today love? xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Claire so pleased you had a good sleep hun! You really needed to! How's Freddy today love? xxx❤xxx


Thanks love, feel as good as new now  xxx

He's doing great love thanks- his eyes are very nearly always open now but still need to clear up, they are very merky but they are not closed all the time now like they were before xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thanks love, feel as good as new now  xxx
> 
> He's doing great love thanks- his eyes are very nearly always open now but still need to clear up, they are very merky but they are not closed all the time now like they were before xx


Hopefully sweetie he's turned the corner now and everyday will show some improvement. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Glad to see Freddie on the mend with his eyes.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Glad to see Freddie on the mend with his eyes.


Thank you love xxxx


----------



## Emmasian

So glad you got some sleep and that Freddy is showing steady improvement. Cats can be so comforting. I ended up in a big snoozy cuddle puddle with Rafa and Freya last night. Went to bed v late as couldn't bear to disturb them!


----------



## Clairabella

This breaks me and brings back everything me and my boys went through :,-( cat flu :,-(

Part of a feral colony trapped today :,-(










And there's still that part of me that can't help but want to have them and love them and make them all better Xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There's no sad face emoji on here but isn't it awful? Poor little things, hopefully they can heal fully after treatment and be rehomed. Such a sad situation, why don't people get their cats neutered? Why? Poor little love, hopefully it will find a foster mum just like you. Note I said "like you", not actually you, before you start thinking you can take them all in


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> There's no sad face emoji on here but isn't it awful? Poor little things, hopefully they can heal fully after treatment and be rehomed. Such a sad situation, why don't people get their cats neutered? Why? Poor little love, hopefully it will find a foster mum just like you. Note I said "like you", not actually you, before you start thinking you can take them all in


I'm telling myself the same over and over. Absolutely right though!! My boys are and always will be my priority xx


----------



## Emmasian

Poor, poor little lad. At least he will get some treatment now I hope.


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Poor, poor little lad. At least he will get some treatment now I hope.


Yes love CP gonna sort out vet care xx they trapped other babies and a pregnant mum cat aswell. All in good hands now xx


----------



## lullabydream

That poor poor baby! Thank God he's in good hands now and going to get the treatment he needs.

@Clairabella you have done so much for the CP, and you need to look after your boys, Amy, keep eyes on your Mum and Grandad at the moment. We all know you would open your doors and heart once again for them a million times over. Look how well Peanut has flourished in his new home? You should be so proud.


----------



## Soozi

Oh my god! That poor little mite! I do think he needs to be in isolation until he’s a whole lot better. Claire that photo breaks my heart! 
I pray the little one pulls through ok.


----------



## Soozi

Claire have CP approached you about fostering again? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Claire have CP approached you about fostering again? xxx


No love xx haven't heard a peep  xxx

Other than for me to give them the documents for when my sister adopted Molly xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I'm telling myself the same over and over. Absolutely right though!! My boys are and always will be my priority xx


Blimey! After everything you and your boys went through you could no way consider it.  xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Look who I just saw ❤

Leah tat who is tom tats real actual dister lol ❤










She literally looks like tom tat ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Blimey! After everything you and your boys went through you could no way consider it.  xxx


I could never ever nurse another cat through cat flu love - no chance! Xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> This breaks me and brings back everything me and my boys went through :,-( cat flu :,-(
> 
> Part of a feral colony trapped today :,-(
> 
> View attachment 371472
> 
> 
> And there's still that part of me that can't help but want to have them and love them and make them all better Xxx


This is very, very sad and heartbreaking thank god he's in good hands now!! All we can do at this stage is continue too support these animal charities that do such amazing work, this of course includes you,!! but not for a long while yet!! Hopefully!! Glad to hear you finally managed to get some sleep and are feeling a whole lot better. Xx


----------



## Soozi

Trixie1 said:


> This is very, very sad and heartbreaking thank god he's in good hands now!! All we can do at this stage is continue too support these animal charities that do such amazing work, this of course includes you,!! but not for a long while yet!! Hopefully!! Glad to hear you finally managed to get some sleep and are feeling a whole lot better. Xx


I would hope that there are fosterers out there who don't have their own cats and just foster for the love of helping the rescues. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> This is very, very sad and heartbreaking thank god he's in good hands now!! All we can do at this stage is continue too support these animal charities that do such amazing work, this of course includes you,!! but not for a long while yet!! Hopefully!! Glad to hear you finally managed to get some sleep and are feeling a whole lot better. Xx


No word of a lie, I literally feel sick at the thought of ever fostering again. It's not gonna happen. My heart still instantly feels like I want to make them better and love them but unfortunately not me ❤


----------



## Clairabella

lullabydream said:


> That poor poor baby! Thank God he's in good hands now and going to get the treatment he needs.
> 
> @Clairabella you have done so much for the CP, and you need to look after your boys, Amy, keep eyes on your Mum and Grandad at the moment. We all know you would open your doors and heart once again for them a million times over. Look how well Peanut has flourished in his new home? You should be so proud.


I would love yes, my heart tells me I could leave them all move in ❤ My head and heart also knows that I love my boys so much more than my selfish desire to want to help them so they are best in the hands of other foster mummies xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> This is very, very sad and heartbreaking thank god he's in good hands now!! All we can do at this stage is continue too support these animal charities that do such amazing work, this of course includes you,!! but not for a long while yet!! Hopefully!! Glad to hear you finally managed to get some sleep and are feeling a whole lot better. Xx


Thank you love, much needed and much better for it too ❤ Already can't wait for bed coz I'm hoping for another night like last night lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's not an entirely unsurprising reaction given what's happened to Thomas, Edward and Freddy though. You have to look after your own little family, all 16 legs in your house (plus all the extras!) - you just can't go though anything like the last few weeks again. Blimey, it's been enough nursing of poorly kitties to last a lifetime.


----------



## Soozi

Don’t think I’ll ever forget how your fostering ended with such awful consequences lovie. 
Shed quite a few tears for you and your boys love.  ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's not an entirely unsurprising reaction given what's happened to Thomas, Edward and Freddy though. You have to look after your own little family, all 16 legs in your house (plus all the extras!) - you just can't go though anything like the last few weeks again. Blimey, it's been enough nursing of poorly kitties to last a lifetime.


Most definitely Mrs F xxx I was only looking at them this morning, they were laying on the bed with me and I thought I don't know how we got through it. At one point, Infact lots of points lol I genuinely believed I would lose one of them, I think Freddy more than any of them coz of his breathing :,-( I never thought we'd get to the point where I could lay with them all and we'd be over it ❤ But here we are ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Don't think I'll ever forget how your fostering ended with such awful consequences lovie.
> Shed quite a few tears for you and your boys love.  ❤❤❤❤


You have been behind us right from the very beginning love ❤ I will always be so grateful xxx

Worst thing is, this cat will have cat flu forever now and when he/she goes to their new home xx


----------



## Clairabella

Clairabella said:


> Thank you love, much needed and much better for it too ❤ Already can't wait for bed coz I'm hoping for another night like last night lol xx


I'm gonna stick to buying from their auctions from time to time lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> You have been behind us right from the very beginning love ❤ I will always be so grateful xxx
> 
> Worst thing is, this cat will have cat flu forever now and when he/she goes to their new home xx


Hopefully with good care and diet it won't be too severe! Liddy had mild flu when my rescue friend rescued her but she's not had it since. She has damaged the soft tissue in her nose and snores as a result but no flu symptoms thank goodness. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Hopefully with good care and diet it won't be too severe! Liddy had mild flu when my rescue friend rescued her but she's not had it since. She has damaged the soft tissue in her nose and snores as a result but no flu symptoms thank goodness. xxx


I didn't realise Liddy had cat flu before :,-( that's brilliant she hasn't had any flu symptoms since though - how long ago did u adopt Liddy love? Xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> I didn't realise Liddy had cat flu before :,-( that's brilliant she hasn't had any flu symptoms since though - how long ago did u adopt Liddy love? Xx


End of this month it will be 5 years ago hun! ❤
She was rescued in the August and had what my rescue friend called a terrible cold which is actually flu as cats don't get head colds like we do. She was fine by the time I met her but Bridget (rescue friend) got her over it in a couple of weeks. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> End of this month it will be 5 years ago hun! ❤
> She was rescued in the August and had what my rescue friend called a terrible cold which is actually flu as cats don't get head colds like we do. She was fine by the time I met her but Bridget (rescue friend) got her over it in a couple of weeks. xxx


Gives me hope though that my boys will be ok now ❤ I know they could very well have symptoms again in the future too but it's nice to flip the coin and see the other side where they could also (possibly) live symptom free with everything restored back to normal now at home xxx

I remember QOTN said about one of hers also went many years symptom free ❤ xx

We will be fine now, I think (and hope) Lol xx


----------



## Soozi

She wasn’t as bad as your boys hun. She must have been owned by someone as I had an ultra sound scan done to see if she had been neutered (I didn’t want her having an unecessary GA) and she had been. No microchip tho. xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> No word of a lie, I literally feel sick at the thought of ever fostering again. It's not gonna happen. My heart still instantly feels like I want to make them better and love them but unfortunately not me ❤


I'm not surprised at all, I would feel exactly the same Claire, You went to hell and back!! for a very long time, what really surprised me was you didn't seem to get much support from CP at all!! You did amazingly, practically all on your own!! But just look at Boris and Molly now! All down to you and little Owl face now on the mend and Tom and Ed Ok too, it's your time now, to spend with Amy, your family and your gorgeous three boys❤Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> She wasn't as bad as your boys hun. She must have been owned by someone as I had an ultra sound scan done to see if she had been neutered (I didn't want her having an unecessary GA) and she had been. No microchip tho. xxx


Poor precious girl ❤ And now has her happy ending with you and Nr Soozi ❤❤ She's a very lucky beautiful girl xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Gives me hope though that my boys will be ok now ❤ I know they could very well have symptoms again in the future too but it's nice to flip the coin and see the other side where they could also (possibly) live symptom free with everything restored back to normal now at home xxx
> 
> I remember QOTN said about one of hers also went many years symptom free ❤ xx
> 
> We will be fine now, I think (and hope) Lol xx


I think your boys will be fine hun. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> I'm not surprised at all, I would feel exactly the same Claire, You went to hell and back!! for a very long time, what really surprised me was you didn't seem to get much support from CP at all!! You did amazingly, practically all on your own!! But just look at Boris and Molly now! All down to you and little Owl face now on the mend and Tom and Ed Ok too, it's your time now, to spend with Amy, your family and your gorgeous three boys❤Xx


Most definitely love xxx they are all I need and more. As long as they are ok and happy, then I'm happy xxx


----------



## huckybuck

I work for an independent cat rescue - I would love to foster and/or to be welfare officer/coordinator but I just know I don't have the heart to handle it. 

I struggle a lot with guilt at not offering to help as I have a big house and garden so could foster fairly easily but the HBs would hate it!!!!!

I try to give as much help as I can in lots of other ways instead - I have been the secretary, done home checks and been on the committee, though having moved away that's not quite so easy now - I've run the 100 club - I tend to try to collect as many goods as I can for jumbles and auctions and ebay sales - help with the food bins and pet shop store donations, collections and help out at fundraising events. 

I'm sure when the time is right you will find other meaningful ways to be able to help - for now you have done your bit for a while and have Mum, Grandad, Amy and the boys to think of xx


----------



## QOTN

Clairabella said:


> Gives me hope though that my boys will be ok now ❤ I know they could very well have symptoms again in the future too but it's nice to flip the coin and see the other side where they could also (possibly) live symptom free with everything restored back to normal now at home xxx
> 
> I remember QOTN said about one of hers also went many years symptom free ❤ xx
> 
> We will be fine now, I think (and hope) Lol xx


I think I was telling you about Abs at the time, Claire. (You saw her pic yesterday.) She has been free for 16 years. Neither of the other two carriers shed either.


----------



## Clairabella

QOTN said:


> I think I was telling you about Abs at the time, Claire. (You saw her pic yesterday.) She has been free for 16 years. Neither of the other two carriers shed either.


I thought it was one of your girls. I wrote one of QOTN's girls at first and then deleted it incase I got it wrong. 16 years though. That's amazing. I hope we go the same xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> I work for an independent cat rescue - I would love to foster and/or to be welfare officer/coordinator but I just know I don't have the heart to handle it.
> 
> I struggle a lot with guilt at not offering to help as I have a big house and garden so could foster fairly easily but the HBs would hate it!!!!!
> 
> I try to give as much help as I can in lots of other ways instead - I have been the secretary, done home checks and been on the committee, though having moved away that's not quite so easy now - I've run the 100 club - I tend to try to collect as many goods as I can for jumbles and auctions and ebay sales - help with the food bins and pet shop store donations, collections and help out at fundraising events.
> 
> I'm sure when the time is right you will find other meaningful ways to be able to help - for now you have done your bit for a while and have Mum, Grandad, Amy and the boys to think of xx


Absolutely HB ❤ I'm sure they can do without me anyway lol the fostering world isn't gonna come to a standstill because I'm out of the equation now lol so that's good that the kitties will still continue to be helped in my absence  lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Nite loves! 
I expect only good news tomorrow! 
Sleep tight! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Nite loves!
> I expect only good news tomorrow!
> Sleep tight! xxx❤xxx


Goodnight love xx

Definitely! Sleep well love, night night xx


----------



## Clairabella

Watch how you go Mamma bear - get up and get us our breakfast please 

Literally walked thru my bedroom door to this good morning party? 










The three amigos :Cat :Cat :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww so lovely  Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww so lovely  Hope you all have a good day xx


Thanks love and you and Oscar too love xxx


----------



## LJC675

Clairabella said:


> Watch how you go Mamma bear - get up and get us our breakfast please
> 
> Literally walked thru my bedroom door to this good morning party?
> 
> View attachment 371555
> 
> 
> The three amigos :Cat :Cat :Cat


AW what a perfect sight to greet you. Hope you all have a fabby day


----------



## Soozi

The three musketeers! What a fab sight! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> The three musketeers! What a fab sight!
> xxx❤xxx


The best love ❤ All waiting for me like what time do I call this - dragging myself out of bed at 7am in the morning lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> The best love ❤ All waiting for me like what time do I call this - dragging myself out of bed at 7am in the morning lol xx


'Tis lovely to see Freddy's eyes open he's doing so well hun! Well done you with your excellent nursing skills! xxx❤❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Soozi

How Granche and Mum? Has grandad had his ERCP yet?


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> How Granche and Mum? Has grandad had his ERCP yet?


He came home yesterday afternoon love. Just had to call palliative care nurses because he was determined to leave hospital and didn't give them chance to get it all set up :-(

He's really in a lot of pain today but when I rang the palliative care nurse said he has been marked as urgent so someone is ringing me back at three to arrange when they will come to visit us. Very likely tomorrow morning. My heart is breaking. This feels all a bit too real for my liking. I'm just about holding it together sat in his flat. When they ring back I know i'll crumble xx


----------



## Clairabella

Think i’ll Stay with him tonight. Don’t want him to be in pain and alone and scared :,-(


----------



## Clairabella

I wish Owl face was here lol. Flying around here lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> He came home yesterday afternoon love. Just had to call palliative care nurses because he was determined to leave hospital and didn't give them chance to get it all set up :-(
> 
> He's really in a lot of pain today but when I rang the palliative care nurse said he has been marked as urgent so someone is ringing me back at three to arrange when they will come to visit us. Very likely tomorrow morning. My heart is breaking. This feels all a bit too real for my liking. I'm just about holding it together sat in his flat. When they ring back I know i'll crumble xx


Awww Lovi try to stay strong and brave for granche's sake. They will get him comfortable and keep a close eye on him to make sure his pain is controlled. You are much stronger than you think sweetie. keep us updated. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Soozi

I’m sure once you meet with the care team that they will arrange night and day care. It must be so heartbreaking but they will do their best for him hun. Is he managing to eat much? xxx❤xxx sending huge hugs!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I'm sure once you meet with the care team that they will arrange night and day care. It must be so heartbreaking but they will do their best for him hun. Is he managing to eat much? xxx❤xxx sending huge hugs!


No love, he doesn't eat much, he's only 7st max. He was that wen he was admitted two weeks ago and has lost even more weight since but he makes himself eat and what little he does have he voms it back up anyway. The palliative nurses will sort him on the right meds now and hopefully that'll make it all a bit more better for him day to day xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's so hard to watch, Claire, I know it is. Sending you some love and some strength to get through the coming weeks, thinking about you xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's so hard to watch, Claire, I know it is. Sending you some love and some strength to get through the coming weeks, thinking about you xx


Thank you love ❤ Kills me not being able to make him better. You know how how it is Mrs F, as a nurse, we are used to being able to refer them to someone or give em a tablet to make them better. This time I can't do anything. Nothing at all. Just sit and watch someone we love die and he's literally petrified of passing away. It's awful :,-(


----------



## huckybuck

Oh Claire - feel for you and him hun. 

Fingers crossed the nurses get to you quickly once they hear how bad he is. 

I hope they can give him meds to make him much more comfortable and perhaps talk to him and reassure him. 

Is he remotely religious? Would it help to contact a local vicar or priest to pop in and chat to him? 

Xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Thank you love ❤ Kills me not being able to make him better. You know how how it is Mrs F, as a nurse, we are used to being able to refer them to someone or give em a tablet to make them better. This time I can't do anything. Nothing at all. Just sit and watch someone we love die and he's literally petrified of passing away. It's awful :,-(


In some ways it's the worst bit. Sometimes I feel like I've moved heaven and earth to make a better situation for my patients, and the thing is they don't even know I exist if I acheive that and everything goes to plan. I couldn't do anything for my own mum's care and it was so awful for me. There's still things I wish I had said or done differently, just to have made it all easier. The outcome was always going to be the same but it was so frustrating to be in the middle of :Banghead

Freddy OwlFace is looking AMAAAAZING.

Do your cats go out Claire? I'm leaning toward not letting Joey out and I wonder if that may have any protective-ness related to his having had cat flu too, if he's less likely to catch it again, or if it's just something 'in' him that's dormant and could flare again. I dunno!


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Oh Claire - feel for you and him hun.
> 
> Fingers crossed the nurses get to you quickly once they hear how bad he is.
> 
> I hope they can give him meds to make him much more comfortable and perhaps talk to him and reassure him.
> 
> Is he remotely religious? Would it help to contact a local vicar or priest to pop in and chat to him?
> 
> Xx


He isn't love no. We are a catholic family but not particularly active in the church really xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> He isn't love no. We are a catholic family but not particularly active in the church really xx


It's going to be a huge challenge for you and your family facing this. I just wish there were more words that would help. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> In some ways it's the worst bit. Sometimes I feel like I've moved heaven and earth to make a better situation for my patients, and the thing is they don't even know I exist if I acheive that and everything goes to plan. I couldn't do anything for my own mum's care and it was so awful for me. There's still things I wish I had said or done differently, just to have made it all easier. The outcome was always going to be the same but it was so frustrating to be in the middle of :Banghead
> 
> Freddy OwlFace is looking AMAAAAZING.
> 
> Do your cats go out Claire? I'm leaning toward not letting Joey out and I wonder if that may have any protective-ness related to his having had cat flu too, if he's less likely to catch it again, or if it's just something 'in' him that's dormant and could flare again. I dunno!


You know what, you hit the nail on the head love. I have only been thinking (to myself) this is the worst part. Waiting and watching and being helpless :,-(. I'm so glad you just said the same. I've been beating myself up in a way thinking that - it's like I'm waiting for the day, for the inevitable to finally happen and it's horrendous :,-(

Thank you - he's my precious baby owl face. When I've had meltdowns, I've whisked him up to bed and cwtched up with him. I sob my heart out and catch him tight and he lays there ❤ He purrs his little head off being close lol and he doesn't even know how much he makes me better xxx

I let the two biggest boys out love but tom tat really isn't fussy so spends most time in. Ed absolutely loooooves being out, he stays in my garden, goes up and down the trees, up on the shed, in and out the house etc. he will sometimes go as far as my sister's house coz He follows us there and back and will sit in her garden too. In short comes and goes thru the day as he likes. I would say still spend the most of his time indoors though but after 5 their curfew is in place and they are trapped in the house with me and their dister lol.. Doesn't go out overnight and won't go out in the cold, wet or wind xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> It's going to be a huge challenge for you and your family facing this. I just wish there were more words that would help. xxx


Honestly love, it means the world that I can just come here and say it how it is wen things are both good and bad xx


----------



## Summercat

Sorry to hear your news. Sounds like he is getting very good care. Glad you have Freddy and his brothers to help you feel better.
Xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> You know what, you hit the nail on the head love. I have only been thinking (to myself) this is the worst part. Waiting and watching and being helpless :,-(. I'm so glad you just said the same. I've been beating myself up in a way thinking that - it's like I'm waiting for the day, for the inevitable to finally happen and it's horrendous :,-(


Don't feel guilty for it - any feelings of this are borne out of the fact that we don't want them to suffer. Because we care and we love them.

When I look back with my mum's own illness, part of me is glad *for her *that is happened relatively quickly. In my job, I see so much of what happens when things can be drawn out, and she was spared all of that.

She was diagnosed with Stage IV (distant spread) lung cancer, simultaneous with locally advanced oesophageal cancer. So... nasty stuff.


----------



## SbanR

It's so sad to read this but I'm sure your presence is helping your granch cope. Sending lots of love your way


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> It's so sad to read this but I'm sure your presence is helping your granch cope. Sending lots of love your way


❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ thank you xxxxx


----------



## Trixie1

It is sad reading this Clare, especially when you feel so helpless!! But it does sound like he is getting very good care and help with controlling the pain at least and making him as comfortable as possible will help a little. Lovely pictures of the three amigos!! Sending tons of love❤Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning my little Welshcakes  

Hope you had a good sleep, all of you - and hope that the nurses sorted grandad out too and that they can organise some might care for him as well. Thinking of you all, hope mum is doing well too. Big loves xx


----------



## Soozi

Morning Loves!
How is it going here! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Bonjooooo ladies,

All ok here - no changes. Just chillin now with my granch and mam then gonna go home in a minute for cwtches with owl face  xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Bonjooooo ladies,
> 
> All ok here - no changes. Just chillin now with my granch and mam then gonna go home in a minute for cwtches with owl face  xxx


Any news on the care nurses Hun? How's Granch's pain today? hopefully he's a bit better. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Look at these three waiting for breakfast club this morning  One of these days, I'm gonna break my neck falling over one of em or all of them :Hilarious












Soozi said:


> Any news on the care nurses Hun? How's Granch's pain today? hopefully he's a bit better. xxx❤xxx


They are getting the district nurses to come in to him every other day love. He's a lot brighter today love too. Pain nowhere near as bad as yesterday  xxxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Afternoon Claire, thought I would check in and see how things are. Glad to see the nurses coming in everyday for your granddad as he wants to be at home towards the end. Glad Freddie's eyes are getting there.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Afternoon Claire, thought I would check in and see how things are. Glad to see the nurses coming in everyday for your granddad as he wants to be at home towards the end. Glad Freddie's eyes are getting there.


Thank you love xxx his eyes are so much better aren't they ❤ He has come on really well love him xxx


----------



## SbanR

Love those markings all down Freddy's tum. And what a round little tummy it is too.

Glad your granch is feeling better today and the pain is less


----------



## huckybuck

So pleased Granch is feeling more comfortable and there’s a plan in place for his nursing - that should take the pressure off xx


----------



## Emmasian

You will probably find that your Granch has bad days and good days - obviously it's important to make the most of his "good" days to do stuff he likes. It's good you have the support for him in place at home.

So glad little Owl's looking better and better and they are all hungry again. My guys have a tendency to race past me on the stairs so I appreciate the falling over concern! I freeze to the spot and sort of growl "Go on then if you are going!"


----------



## Soozi

Morning all! 
How’s things so far today Claire? Update when you can sweetie! xxx❤xxx
Emma Liddy does that to me too! Don’t know how many times she nearly had me toppling down the stairs! She does this zig zagging thing all the way down!  xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Morning all!
> How's things so far today Claire? Update when you can sweetie! xxx❤xxx
> Emma Liddy does that to me too! Don't know how many times she nearly had me toppling down the stairs! She does this zig zagging thing all the way down!  xxx


Hellooooo love  xxx

I'm staying away from my granch today as I feel yuck but my uncle and my brother are there painting the living room for him anyway so i'd probs only be in the way lol.

My babies are good ❤❤❤ Am laying with tom tat on the bed as we speak. Owl face is flying around the nest somewhere and ed is chillin on his disters bed lol.

Freddys eyes are still the same. They aren't fully cleared yet but definitely open the majority of the time now xxx

You ok love? Xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Hellooooo love  xxx
> 
> I'm staying away from my granch today as I feel yuck but my uncle and my brother are there painting the living room for him anyway so i'd probs only be in the way lol.
> 
> My babies are good ❤❤❤ Am laying with tom tat on the bed as we speak. Owl face is flying around the nest somewhere and ed is chillin on his disters bed lol.
> 
> Freddys eyes are still the same. They aren't fully cleared yet but definitely open the majority of the time now xxx
> 
> You ok love? Xx


A bit hectic and stressed with all the problems arising with the shop in UK! But try to stay calm!
I'm glad you are forced to stay home hun! You really need the rest! That will be nice for granch having a fresh looking living room hun. 
As long as his eyes are improving that's the main thing love. I'm hoping it won't be too long before he's completely better. Do you need to take him back for a check up? I would feel happier if he was looked at every so often until he's 100%.
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
I second @Soozi glad you are getting some rest today.

@Soozi 
What problems are you having with a shop? Is it your shop? Sorry, if I missed it, the past few weeks have involved lots of move, pack and repeat.:Shy


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> I second @Soozi glad you are getting some rest today.
> 
> @Soozi
> What problems are you having with a shop? Is it your shop? Sorry, if I missed it, the past few weeks have involved lots of move, pack and repeat.:Shy


I own the freehold of a shop premises in a London suburb which the lease is up for renewal! The tenant is giving us grief! It doesn't look like he's going to renew even at a lower rent.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Sorry to hear your not well Claire but you could do with the rest. Pleased to hear Freddie's eyes are getting there slowly.


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
That would be frustrating, especially when you are abroad.


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> @Soozi
> That would be frustrating, especially when you are abroad.


Worse hun! It's our only source of income!


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
 Yikes


----------



## Clairabella

So sorry love. I really feel for you having the stress with your shop. Especially as you are in another country too so it all has to go through a solicitor and more so the worry that it’s ur only income. I wish I could do something to help you xx


----------



## Trixie1

Finally the weekend!!  Sorry you've not been feeling well today Claire, hopefully you have managed to rest today, good news that Freddys eyes are staying open more and more each day, a little better every day! But getting there I'm sure. Sorry to hear your having probs with the Freehold you own Soozi, what a worry and no doubt very stressful! Freeholds can be so complicated at times, hope you manage to sort it soon. Xx


----------



## Soozi

Trixie1 said:


> Finally the weekend!!  Sorry you've not been feeling well today Claire, hopefully you have managed to rest today, good news that Freddys eyes are staying open more and more each day, a little better every day! But getting there I'm sure. Sorry to hear your having probs with the Freehold you own Soozi, what a worry and no doubt very stressful! Freeholds can be so complicated at times, hope you manage to sort it soon. Xx


Thanks Hun! Coming on here and chatting to you guys really helps me not dwell on my own worries! Just want all the poorly kitties better and everybody happy again. 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## lullabydream

Haven't been around much so just catching up 

How's Grandad? It's awful when they cannot eat. He's probably been sorted with meal replacement drinks by now, or I hope he is. They usually are accepted well not great but can be something.

Hope his pain is under control now, it's really not something anyone needs to be in.

Hope you are looking after yourself too. You need time to relax chill with Amy and the boys

Hugs to you xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just waving hello to you, my little Welsh cakes  Hope you've had a reasonable couple of days. Hope Grandad is pain-free and hope you are taking the chance to rest whilst you are a bit under the weather, Claire. 

Sending some love xx


----------



## Clairabella

Hello my lovelies ❤

Sorry only now updating. Thanks for your messages ladies xx my granch has deteriorated since yesterday early evening :,-( he had gone from walking with a stick to not being able to walk hardly anything just overnight. He didn’t sleep last night because of bad pain but has managed to rest a little through the day and I think a little brighter as the day went on just from managing some sleep and painkillers. Despite the massive deterioration in his mobility. 

My sister is staying the night with him tonight. 

I am in absolute pieces coming home. It’s all too soon :,-( I don’t know what else to say?

Anyone got a spare wish from the genie I could borrow please? My heart hurts and for my poor mother :,-( I’m afraid of how she will be when it’s the end :,-( :,-(. And I won’t be able to stop her heart from breaking either :-(


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Claire  I'm so sad for you all - but equally you don't want your grandad in pain for prolonged periods of time. We never feel like it's enough time with our loved ones - but sadly sometimes it's all we get. I always wish I had a chance to tell my dad I loved him before he committed suicide - but I didn't because I didn't know the last time I saw him would be just that and I wasn't ever very good at telling people I loved them. Now I tell them I do if I do. I also say it every single time I go out/husband goes out and we aren't together, I have almost a fear of not saying it and it being the last time I see him. 

Tell him you love him, be there for each other, lean on one another, each day someone different is the "strong one" for that day as the grief will cycle around (and I mean now, too, it's a grief process watching someone who is so poorly fading before your eyes). I wish you all love and strength to get through this - and you will. We are stronger than we think and yes, you will feel like your heart is breaking but every day you will get up, do what needs to be done and get through it. Some days are better than others, roll with it, when it's a rubbish day just let it be rubbish, don't fight it. Big love on the way xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Claire  I'm so sad for you all - but equally you don't want your grandad in pain for prolonged periods of time. We never feel like it's enough time with our loved ones - but sadly sometimes it's all we get. I always wish I had a chance to tell my dad I loved him before he committed suicide - but I didn't because I didn't know the last time I saw him would be just that and I wasn't ever very good at telling people I loved them. Now I tell them I do if I do. I also say it every single time I go out/husband goes out and we aren't together, I have almost a fear of not saying it and it being the last time I see him.
> 
> Tell him you love him, be there for each other, lean on one another, each day someone different is the "strong one" for that day as the grief will cycle around (and I mean now, too, it's a grief process watching someone who is so poorly fading before your eyes). I wish you all love and strength to get through this - and you will. We are stronger than we think and yes, you will feel like your heart is breaking but every day you will get up, do what needs to be done and get through it. Some days are better than others, roll with it, when it's a rubbish day just let it be rubbish, don't fight it. Big love on the way xx


Thanks Mrs F xx he is having pain relief but I think he has 'worse' days than others painwise. I think he needs a syringe driver now. I'll contact DNs if needed overnight. Just that it has all happened so fast. It's like only nearly 3 weeks since we were told :,-(. I know that death comes to us all but knowing that he doesn't want to go and is actually scared is tearing me apart. I know I can't change it though and we keep getting up everyday and doing all we can for him. We have a good set up thankfully ❤ And I'm glad that I can hold it together (just!) in front of him. Only when I'm on my own I let it all out :,-(


----------



## Emmasian

I'm so sorry Claire, I remember the agony you are going through all too well. If there is anything I can do please don't hesitate to PM me.

@Mrs Funkin that's terrible, I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> I'm so sorry Claire, I remember the agony you are going through all too well. If there is anything I can do please don't hesitate to PM me.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin that's terrible, I'm so sorry xx


❤❤❤❤❤

Mrs F so sorry to read about your dad too :,-(


----------



## Soozi

It’s just the most devastating thing to watch hun. I wish I could help to ease your heartache. If you feel Granch is not as comfortable as he should be you need to have a chat with the nurse about his meds they might need to be adjusted on a daily basis.
I’m so sorry my love I know how you must be feeling and sending warm hugs to you!
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Emmasian and @Clairabella - I don't mention it to illicit sympathy, it's a long long time ago (I was 19) and most of the time I'm ok. Most.


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> It's just the most devastating thing to watch hun. I wish I could help to ease your heartache. If you feel Granch is not as comfortable as he should be you need to have a chat with the nurse to his meds they might need to be adjusted on a daily basis.
> I'm so sorry my love I know how you must be feeling and sending warm hugs to you!
> xxx❤xxx


Yes love, you're right xx Im gonna go there first thing in the morning and if he's no better then I'm gonna ring DNs to come. They said I could anyway but their first visit is booked for Monday morning, didn't expect for a second that there would be such a marked deterioration and so soon. I haven't jumped into it today as he managed to sleep whilst I was there which has been all day, only been awake short period and we've topped his meds up. I haven't rushed into calling them because I'm fully expecting there to be good and worse days so I've given it a little wait to see if it is an actual deterioration or just a 'bad' day. Tomorrow should be able to tell and then will probs do as u said love xxxx


----------



## SbanR

So sorry to hear your granch is worse. Sending lots of love and strength your way. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Emmasian and @Clairabella - I don't mention it to illicit sympathy, it's a long long time ago (I was 19) and most of the time I'm ok. Most.


No love we know u didn't mention it for sympathy but anyone with a heart can't help but feel for you going through that :,-(. That's awful what you went through Mrs F, not just the circumstances but also losing ur dad :,-(

So sorry xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> So sorry to hear your granch is worse. Sending lots of love and strength your way. Xx


Thank you SB ❤❤


----------



## huckybuck

Claire I am so sorry to hear how quickly he is deteriorating - that is terribly sad. 

And esp for him being scared. That’s so upsetting. 

I hope the pain can be sorted so that it does make it easier for him. 

Is it the un known he is frightened of or leaving everyone or the pain. If you know what aspect it is you may be able to help alleviate his anxiety a little. 

The only experience I have of knowing someone was going was Mr HBs dad. He gave up. He stopped eating and drinking by choice so we watched him go. Thank fully he wasn’t afraid as he’d had enough but although his body shut down he was all there to the end. Even on the last day when I thought he was asleep or unconscious something happened which made me realise he had heard every word I said. 

Granch will know you are there with him and he will hear every word you say to him right up to the end. Don’t forget that when the time comes. Stay with him, hold his hand, talk to him about everything, tell him you are all ok and will be ok in the future. Try to help him be at peace with the world around him if that makes sense. Tell him you love him always and will never forget him.. 

Hopefully you will have plenty more time with him before all this but just wanted to say it now so you are ready when it does matter. 

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Charity

I'm so sorry Claire, these times in our lives are the worst but we always find the strength to get through them for the sake of our loved ones, painful and frightening as they are. I hope your Granch can be made as comfortable as possible. I've been with several family members through illnesses like this and, at the end, its generally very peaceful which is what we want for them. Take care love xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Claire I am so sorry to hear how quickly he is deteriorating - that is terribly sad.
> 
> And esp for him being scared. That's so upsetting.
> 
> I hope the pain can be sorted so that it does make it easier for him.
> 
> Is it the un known he is frightened of or leaving everyone or the pain. If you know what aspect it is you may be able to help alleviate his anxiety a little.
> 
> The only experience I have of knowing someone was going was Mr HBs dad. He gave up. He stopped eating and drinking by choice so we watched him go. Thank fully he wasn't afraid as he'd had enough but although his body shut down he was all there to the end. Even on the last day when I thought he was asleep or unconscious something happened which made me realise he had heard every word I said.
> 
> Granch will know you are there with him and he will hear every word you say to him right up to the end. Don't forget that when the time comes. Stay with him, hold his hand, talk to him about everything, tell him you are all ok and will be ok in the future. Try to help him be at peace with the world around him if that makes sense. Tell him you love him always and will never forget him..
> 
> Hopefully you will have plenty more time with him before all this but just wanted to say it now so you are ready when it does matter.
> 
> Big hugs xxxx


Hearing about Mr HBs Dad has just started me off again :,-( so sorry HB xx

My grancha's fear is of actually dying I think love. Like the finality of it. He doesn't want to die, he, even up until about two weeks ago was still living as an independent man. Still getting around. He can feel his health has deteriorated though but I think even though he knows death comes to us all, he knows he's not got age on his side either. Being so independent though, he probably thought he had more time. He doesn't want to go :,-( knowing that he is going and not ready is killing me. Not for me but for him more than anything.

If it was pain or being afraid of dying on his own or something like that love, we could 'help' those sort of things. We could put him at peace the love like you said but him not wanting to die, I can't do anything about that xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Sending prayers and healing vibes. You’re right there will be good and bad days, my Mums had a bad day too. She has a kidney function problem too 
I pray for rest for your Grancha and a peaceful night xx


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> I'm so sorry Claire, these times in our lives are the worst but we always find the strength to get through them for the sake of our loved ones, painful and frightening as they are. I hope your Granch can be made as comfortable as possible. I've been with several family members through illnesses like this and, at the end, its generally very peaceful which is what we want for them. Take care love xx


Thank you so much Charity ❤ I can't change anything what we are about to face love, I know that much but I am so thankful in knowing at the very end, he will be comfortable xxx thank god we have good nursing and good medicines now which can mean he can go comfortably and with dignity and will be with everyone who loves him xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Treaclesmum said:


> Sending prayers and healing vibes. You're right there will be good and bad days, my Mums had a bad day too. She has a kidney function problem too
> I pray for rest for your Grancha and a peaceful night xx


Thank you lovely xxxx

How's ur mum doing? Is she out of hospital now? Xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Clairabella said:


> Thank you lovely xxxx
> 
> How's ur mum doing? Is she out of hospital now? Xxx


No hun, not by a long way. They had doctors from intensive care examining her today, she was so sleepy and her oxygen dropped really low. So they put a better oxygen mask o her and her stats picked up. But she was sleeping soundly. They need to heal her kidney problem for her to recover properly xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So sorry Claire about your grandad.


----------



## Clairabella

Treaclesmum said:


> No hun, not by a long way. They had doctors from intensive care examining her today, she was so sleepy and her oxygen dropped really low. So they put a better oxygen mask o her and her stats picked up. But she was sleeping soundly. They need to heal her kidney problem for her to recover properly xx


Oh my days :,-( I'm so sorry. Sending lots of love and cwtches your way. Is there anything I can do at all? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> So sorry Claire about your grandad.


Thank you so much love xxxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Clairabella said:


> Oh my days :,-( I'm so sorry. Sending lots of love and cwtches your way. Is there anything I can do at all? Xx


Thanks hun, it's just good to know there are people who care xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Treaclesmum said:


> Thanks hun, it's just good to know there are people who care xxx


Definitely do love xx we are all here for you anytime you should need us. I think that's what makes it such a lovely forum is that it's not just typing replies and someone on the opposite side of the screen but everyone cares for each other and what they are going through xx

If there's anything I can do mind, please give me a shout anytime. How's Jumpy doing after his op now love? Is he fully recovered? Xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Clairabella said:


> Definitely do love xx we are all here for you anytime you should need us. I think that's what makes it such a lovely forum is that it's not just typing replies and someone on the opposite side of the screen but everyone cares for each other and what they are going through xx
> 
> If there's anything I can do mind, please give me a shout anytime. How's Jumpy doing after his op now love? Is he fully recovered? Xx


Thank you love, Jumpy is fine thanks. His lump was diagnosed as a Lipoma (fatty lump) and his scar is almost fully healed. I haven't had a chance to tell Mum that yet, but I know she would be overjoyed to know it was nothing to worry about. She misses the cats a lot. Even if I can't do much to help her at the moment, by caring for the cats as best I can and giving them playtime and cuddles, I am doing what she would absolutely want xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Hearing about Mr HBs Dad has just started me off again :,-( so sorry HB xx
> 
> My grancha's fear is of actually dying I think love. Like the finality of it. He doesn't want to die, he, even up until about two weeks ago was still living as an independent man. Still getting around. He can feel his health has deteriorated though but I think even though he knows death comes to us all, he knows he's not got age on his side either. Being so independent though, he probably thought he had more time. He doesn't want to go :,-( knowing that he is going and not ready is killing me. Not for me but for him more than anything.
> 
> If it was pain or being afraid of dying on his own or something like that love, we could 'help' those sort of things. We could put him at peace the love like you said but him not wanting to die, I can't do anything about that xx


Maybe you can hun.

Perhaps simply taking a day a time will help him and not giving up on him is what he needs.

Talking about tomorrow and what will happen - nurses coming in, what he wants you to get for tomorrow's dinner, or the time you are coming to see him, or what football match will take place, or what the weather is supposed to be like...

I don't think there is anything wrong with planning the next day or few days ahead if it helps him.

Nanny D is so similar to your Granch and I know it's a very diff situation but she really doesn't want to go either.

We are planning stuff all the time.

From booking the man in to tile her kitchen, to making a shopping list for food this week, to asking her to make a list of what Christmas presents she needs to buy and making an appointment for her nails lady to come in in the next couple of days.

For Granch maybe a sense of future and hope is what he needs to make him feel less afraid - as no one is implying anything is imminent.

You know him best lovely - go with your instinct. Do whatever it takes. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Treaclesmum said:


> Thank you love, Jumpy is fine thanks. His lump was diagnosed as a Lipoma (fatty lump) and his scar is almost fully healed. I haven't had a chance to tell Mum that yet, but I know she would be overjoyed to know it was nothing to worry about. She misses the cats a lot. Even if I can't do much to help her at the moment, by caring for the cats as best I can and giving them playtime and cuddles, I am doing what she would absolutely want xxx


Treaclesmum haven't commented before but thinking of you and Mum.

So sorry to hear it's not been a good day.

Everything crossed they can sort the kidneys out and she can recover.

Thinking of you too xx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs F
Gutted about your dad. I’m so sad and sorry xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Claire I am so sorry for you. Heart wrenching, really. I just cant begin to try understand what you might be going through or what to say. Sending all my love xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Maybe you can hun.
> 
> Perhaps simply taking a day a time will help him and not giving up on him is what he needs.
> 
> Talking about tomorrow and what will happen - nurses coming in, what he wants you to get for tomorrow's dinner, or the time you are coming to see him, or what football match will take place, or what the weather is supposed to be like...
> 
> I don't think there is anything wrong with planning the next day or few days ahead if it helps him.
> 
> Nanny D is so similar to your Granch and I know it's a very diff situation but she really doesn't want to go either.
> 
> We are planning stuff all the time.
> 
> From booking the man in to tile her kitchen, to making a shopping list for food this week, to asking her to make a list of what Christmas presents she needs to buy and making an appointment for her nails lady to come in in the next couple of days.
> 
> For Granch maybe a sense of future and hope is he needs to make him feel less afraid - as no one is implying anything is imminent.
> 
> You know him best lovely - go with your instinct. Do whatever it takes. xx


Thanks HB ❤

Nanny D is an absolute legend! Still having her gin and her nails done ❤ Xx

Definitely, you are right - he still has tomorrow ❤ It isn't promised but for now we have that much to keep us going. We are buying him food all the time lol. He only has to say the word 'i' and we are up on our feet and in Greggs buying him cakes and Morrison's buying him trifles lol. He managed to put a bet on the 49s today mind and his numbers came up  Xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Thanks HB ❤
> 
> Nanny D is an absolute legend! Still having her gin and her nails done ❤ Xx
> 
> Definitely, you are right - he still has tomorrow ❤ It isn't promised but for now we have that much to keep us going. We are buying him food all the time lol. He only has to say the word 'i' and we are up on our feet and in Greggs buying him cakes and Morrison's buying him trifles lol. He managed to put a bet on the 49s today mind and his numbers came up  Xxx


Oh that is just marvellous!! Now I bet he smiled about that! I think a cake and a bet a day is a great plan!! At this stage whatever he fancies for breakfast lunch and dinner is a must!! Does he like puzzles or crosswords - you could get the paper attempt those and see what the answers are the next day. Do the lottery, have a bet on the horses, open an online betting account if you need too... he sounds like a really fun Granch!!! xx


----------



## Soozi

Words are so hard to find at times like this. Make each day count Claire! Whatever it takes! While you’re with him try not to show your hurt and anguish keep as upbeat as you can if will help him Lovi. 
We all understand what you are going through and will be here in a heartbeat when you need us.
xxx ❤xxx


----------



## Soozi

Treaclesmum said:


> No hun, not by a long way. They had doctors from intensive care examining her today, she was so sleepy and her oxygen dropped really low. So they put a better oxygen mask o her and her stats picked up. But she was sleeping soundly. They need to heal her kidney problem for her to recover properly xx


Sending healing vibes to your Mum too Hun. I do wish her a speedy recovery. 
Hugs Xxx❤xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Soozi said:


> Sending healing vibes to your Mum too Hun. I do wish her a speedy recovery.
> Hugs Xxx❤xxx


Thank you @Soozi xx

And @Mrs Funkin I am so sorry to hear about your dad  xxx

At times like this our furry family members are more precious than ever xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Life is hard isn't it? I think it's good to share experiences so we don't feel so alone in our sadness. If we don't give of ourselves to people to love them though, life would not be what it is. It makes it more painful when they are no longer with us - but you can't have the joy without the pain.

@Treaclesmum thank you, I'm sorry about your mum being poorly - I hope that they can get her sorted out quickly and she can come home.

Claire, I love that grandad has been having a bet and a trifle - why the heck not? I think HB has nailed it, make little plans every day, little things he likes to do, sounds perfect


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Claire I am so sorry for you. Heart wrenching, really. I just cant begin to try understand what you might be going through or what to say. Sending all my love xx


Thank you love xxx I'm only now seeing the replies coz I've been on a liking spree on the photo thread lol xx

But thank you ❤ it means the world to me xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Life is hard isn't it? I think it's good to share experiences so we don't feel so alone in our sadness. If we don't give of ourselves to people to love them though, life would not be what it is. It makes it more painful when they are no longer with us - but you can't have the joy without the pain.
> 
> @Treaclesmum thank you, I'm sorry about your mum being poorly - I hope that they can get her sorted out quickly and she can come home.
> 
> Claire, I love that grandad has been having a bet and a trifle - why the heck not? I think HB has nailed it, make little plans every day, little things he likes to do, sounds perfect


100% lovely lady xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Treaclesmum said:


> Thank you love, Jumpy is fine thanks. His lump was diagnosed as a Lipoma (fatty lump) and his scar is almost fully healed. I haven't had a chance to tell Mum that yet, but I know she would be overjoyed to know it was nothing to worry about. She misses the cats a lot. Even if I can't do much to help her at the moment, by caring for the cats as best I can and giving them playtime and cuddles, I am doing what she would absolutely want xxx


So glad to read this ❤ Brought tears to my eyes that he is ok xxx thank god xxxxx the best news xxx

When you're mum is well enough and you can tell her that is going to be the best 'pick me up' for her ❤ Knowing that he is all ok. It's just the best. No doubt you are doing the very best for the cats love. Be sure to take care of yourself too xxxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Good vibes and strength from me, too.
It’s such a hard time you‘re having.
xxx


----------



## LJC675

Hey honey

Just sending some more good vibes and love to you, Amy and the furry gang. So sorry for what you're going through on top of all the tough times you've already had.

I don't pop into this thread as much at the moment, so please don't think I don't care, as I do and I think about you a lot. I find it a bit difficult, I've had a bad couple of years recently. My sister died 2 years ago from cancer, my Mum who had been diagnosed with altzheimers, died last year on my birthday, my step dad has been diagnosed with Parkinsons and is not in a good way. Then last week I found out that my real dad's 2nd wife (Olive) was seriously ill in hospital, my real dad had a major heart attack and died, then Olive died the day after, so with that lot I struggle a bit with difficult threads.

I'm sending you so much love and best wishes, it's lovely to see so much support from everyone, but please know that I am thinking of you a lot and sending you all so many good wishes, even if you don't see me actually typing them on this thread.

Take care honey, see you in the other threads.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @LJC675 I'm so sorry to read of what a terribly sad time you've been going through. That's an awful lot to deal with in a short space of time. Sending love, it sounds like you will have some tough days coming up xx


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> Hey honey
> 
> Just sending some more good vibes and love to you, Amy and the furry gang. So sorry for what you're going through on top of all the tough times you've already had.
> 
> I don't pop into this thread as much at the moment, so please don't think I don't care, as I do and I think about you a lot. I find it a bit difficult, I've had a bad couple of years recently. My sister died 2 years ago from cancer, my Mum who had been diagnosed with altzheimers, died last year on my birthday, my step dad has been diagnosed with Parkinsons and is not in a good way. Then last week I found out that my real dad's 2nd wife (Olive) was seriously ill in hospital, my real dad had a major heart attack and died, then Olive died the day after, so with that lot I struggle a bit with difficult threads.
> 
> I'm sending you so much love and best wishes, it's lovely to see so much support from everyone, but please know that I am thinking of you a lot and sending you all so many good wishes, even if you don't see me actually typing them on this thread.
> 
> Take care honey, see you in the other threads.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm so sorry @LJC675, you've been through a horrendous time as well. Sometimes it feels as if sadness will never end and its so very hard, we'd all love to run away from it but we know we can't. I cared for my Mum through lung cancer which was the worst time of my life, it was 39 years since she left us on Friday, and my Dad collapsed and died in my arms while I was trying to get him to the toilet some years later. I was on my own, had no one else, so its a matter of gritting your teeth and getting through it. They do say these things make you stronger, which is true, but they also make you more sympathetic and understanding to other people's tragedies and difficult situations.

@Treaclesmum , thinking of you and your Mum too. xx


----------



## SbanR

Sending deepest condolences to you @LJC675 . So much sorrow knocking you back.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Claire I think @huckybuck idea to take a day or two at a time is a good one with your grandad@huckybuck your Nan D is a legend. I am so sorry what you are going through @Treaclesmum and @LJC675 I am also sorry to hear about your dad @Mrs Funkin years ago.


----------



## Summercat

@LJC675 
That is a lot of sorrow for anyone to handle, hope time is easing things for you.

@Clairabella 
I think @huckybuck 's idea of planning little things is a good idea, a special treat, a visit, etc for something for your grandfather to look forward to and take his mind off things.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just wanted to say thinking of you during this tough time.

Hannah


----------



## Soozi

Morning loves! Everyone ok? xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

The love I have for this little feral ❤

Casually having a morning wash and putting his heart and soul into it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning Edward, looking lovely there


----------



## Clairabella

Ready for when the rain stops and he can see his girlfriends lol 

He’s mint :Happy Could eat him up all up :Cat

I need him to have a leather jacket lol I think it would suit him lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning Edward, looking lovely there


Morning Ed looks very handsome all spruced up !!X


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> The love I have for this little feral ❤
> 
> Casually having a morning wash and putting his heart and soul into it
> 
> View attachment 371984
> 
> 
> View attachment 371983
> 
> 
> View attachment 371982
> 
> 
> View attachment 371980


He's just gorgeous! I love his curtain markings over his eyes and that cute pink tongue! Love!!!! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Morning Ed looks very handsome all spruced up !!X




He's a little tart lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> He's just gorgeous! I love his curtain markings over his eyes and that cute pink tongue! Love!!!!
> xxx❤xxx


Thanks love ❤ His batman mask was one of the reasons I fell for him too lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thanks love ❤ His batman mask was one of the reasons I fell for him too lol xx


Rofl! Batman! Defo!!!!! Should have named him clark :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilariousxxx


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> Rofl! Batman! Defo!!!!! Should have named him clark :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilariousxxx


Or Bruce!! Either way he looks like a little super hero!! Didn't notice his mask before or his gorgeous pink nose!❤X


----------



## Clairabella

:Hilarious :Hilarious 

Aww I think Clark and Bruce would’ve suited him lol. I wonder if I could change his name by microchip poll lol xx 

That would confuse the life out of him though, I think lol. He loves his name. Chirps back at me when I call him Ed. Ed is prett cool. Like batman cool too lol. When he doesn’t listen then he is his full title, Edward lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I like a full name, to me your boys are always Thomas, Edward and Freddy


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> I like a full name, to me your boys are always Thomas, Edward and Freddy


I thought you liked titles Mrs F! should they not be, Sir Thomas, Lord Edward and Freddy the prince of Wales! x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh, I like it @Trixie1  Freddy was very often Lord Freddy of Owl Face when he was "proper poorly" as my mother-in-law would say.

That's it @Clairabella they need to use their full titles as above on all formal occasions :Cat :Cat :Cat (or perhaps King Thomas, as you say he likes to be treated like a king).


----------



## Clairabella

He is most definitely king tom tat lol. And Ed is HRH prince Ed of Wales lol and owl face is lord Freddy of owl face lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Lord Freddy is the best though Mrs F  

But Thomas’s name suits him coz no word of a lie he does genuinely think he is a king. I have to tell him all the time that he isn’t royalty lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh, I like it @Trixie1  Freddy was very often Lord Freddy of Owl Face when he was "proper poorly" as my mother-in-law would say.
> 
> That's it @Clairabella they need to use their full titles as above on all formal occasions :Cat :Cat :Cat (or perhaps King Thomas, as you say he likes to be treated like a king).


Yes, I agree Mrs F! Thomas should be King Thomas!! has a lovely ring to it!!x


----------



## Clairabella

Here he is sat on his throne lol


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> Lord Freddy is the best though Mrs F
> 
> But Thomas's name suits him coz no word of a lie he does genuinely think he is a king. I have to tell him all the time that he isn't royalty lol xx


Perhaps he is CB, but born on the other side of the sheet

Ps. He does look very regal


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Here he is sat on his throne lol
> 
> View attachment 372009


Yes!! He certainly looks very regal here!! "King Thomas of Wales" but then that makes you the King mother! lol x


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Perhaps he is CB, but born on the other side of the sheet
> 
> Ps. He does look very regal


:Hilarious :Hilarious

He's so funny SB, he walks around here - actually parades around here lol. Takes about ten minutes to get anywhere coz he's taking in his kingdom as he goes on his way lol. He never even breaks a sweat  like his mum lol. but he's the love of life :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

Over and out ladies! I’m off to have a hour kip before I get up for night shift at grancha’s place ❤

Catch you all later xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

LJC675 said:


> Hey honey
> 
> Just sending some more good vibes and love to you, Amy and the furry gang. So sorry for what you're going through on top of all the tough times you've already had.
> 
> I don't pop into this thread as much at the moment, so please don't think I don't care, as I do and I think about you a lot. I find it a bit difficult, I've had a bad couple of years recently. My sister died 2 years ago from cancer, my Mum who had been diagnosed with altzheimers, died last year on my birthday, my step dad has been diagnosed with Parkinsons and is not in a good way. Then last week I found out that my real dad's 2nd wife (Olive) was seriously ill in hospital, my real dad had a major heart attack and died, then Olive died the day after, so with that lot I struggle a bit with difficult threads.
> 
> I'm sending you so much love and best wishes, it's lovely to see so much support from everyone, but please know that I am thinking of you a lot and sending you all so many good wishes, even if you don't see me actually typing them on this thread.
> 
> Take care honey, see you in the other threads.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm sorry you have had such a hurrendous time @LJC675 . I couldnt not comment even though I have nothing to actually say but sending you thoughts and strength also. Thats too much ache  xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> I'm sorry you have had such a hurrendous time @LJC675 . I couldnt not comment even though I have nothing to actually say but sending you thoughts and strength also. Thats too much ache  xxx


Oh my days, I don't know how I missed this. I haven't been getting notifications properly and have been finding that when I come on here there are replies on the thread that I haven't had notifications for. I usually scroll through and pick up any replies that way.

Anyway.

I'm gutted I missed your reply. I'm so sorry @LJC675. So sorry for all you have been through :,-( xxxxx

That's really is so much heartbreak. I completely understand that this thread is difficult for you xxx

Wish I could give you a huge cwtch right now. Sending masses and masses of love your way xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Not getting notifications either.


----------



## Clairabella

A change of plan means I get a night in my bed and cwtches with my favourite Mr owl ❤




























So lucky he's mine ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Goodnight Lord Freddy of Owl Face (and mummy too, obviously!) xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Goodnight Lord Freddy of Owl Face (and mummy too, obviously!) xx


Goodnight Mrs F and Oscar ❤


----------



## Soozi

Good night from me and Liddy lops! Lol! 
xxx❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Good night from me and Liddy lops! Lol!
> xxx❤❤❤xxx


Goodnight love xx big cwtches to you and Liddy ❤❤


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Good you get Freddie and some sleep.


----------



## huckybuck

Just wanted to send my love too @LJC675 - thinking of you xx


----------



## Soozi

LJC675 said:


> Hey honey
> 
> Just sending some more good vibes and love to you, Amy and the furry gang. So sorry for what you're going through on top of all the tough times you've already had.
> 
> I don't pop into this thread as much at the moment, so please don't think I don't care, as I do and I think about you a lot. I find it a bit difficult, I've had a bad couple of years recently. My sister died 2 years ago from cancer, my Mum who had been diagnosed with altzheimers, died last year on my birthday, my step dad has been diagnosed with Parkinsons and is not in a good way. Then last week I found out that my real dad's 2nd wife (Olive) was seriously ill in hospital, my real dad had a major heart attack and died, then Olive died the day after, so with that lot I struggle a bit with difficult threads.
> 
> I'm sending you so much love and best wishes, it's lovely to see so much support from everyone, but please know that I am thinking of you a lot and sending you all so many good wishes, even if you don't see me actually typing them on this thread.
> 
> Take care honey, see you in the other threads.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


Awww lovely! That's just so much for you to cope with. I am so sorry hun as Charity says sometimes these tragic events do make you stronger but it won't feel like it for a while. 
Thinking of you love. I lost my fab Mum when she was only 54 it was sudden and I never got to say goodbye. I can relate to your pain too. 
Huge hugs! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Did the night shift at my grancha’s flat last night. Now in the hospital. I think we are looking at hours now :,-(


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Claire, I’m so sorry to read that, hope grandad is pain free. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Charity

I'm sorry Claire, thinking of you all xx


----------



## Trixie1

So sorry Claire, thinking of you all too. Xx


----------



## Matrod

Thinking of you Claire xx


----------



## SbanR

I'm very sorry. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Very sorry, this is the hardest time.
Thinking of you and sending love and strength.


----------



## Summercat

In my thoughts


----------



## Emmasian

I'm so sorry you and your family are going through this Claire. Love to you all - we are all here for you.

@LJC675 I also wanted to say how terrible for you to have had such a traumatic time. Again I'm just so sorry you have had to go through that.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Soozi

Awww Claire I’m so sorry Lovi! I didn’t think it would be so soon. This is just awful. Sending hugs love. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Just snatched a quick hour kip in the car in the car park - my head is splitting :,-( been a long time since I have felt so rough. 

He is still holding on xxxxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Just snatched a quick hour kip in the car in the car park - my head is splitting :,-( been a long time since I have felt so rough.
> 
> He is still holding on xxxxx


Awww Lovi! I can imagine! Is grandad still lucid? Does he know you are all there? I'm sure the doctors will be keeping him as comfortable as possible.
Huge hugs sweetie. Be brave. 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thinking of you so sorry Claire.


----------



## lullabydream

Just catching up with this. You are in my thoughts today @Clairabella

Hugs to you and your family

xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh Claire - so sad and sorry to be reading this. 

Keep hydrated lovely and try to have something to eat. 

Talk to him about anything and everything to keep his mind occupied, if you can maybe play some of his fav music - hold his hand...even if he appears to be asleep. 

He will feel safe and loved knowing you are there.


----------



## Soozi

Popped in to say nite nite! Claire I hope granch is still comfortable love. Thinking of you all and sending lots of love. 
Be kind to yourself! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Citruspips

You’re in my thoughts xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

So sorry to hear this Claire, I can just imagine the turmoil you are going through right now. I am sure your grandad will be comforted just hearing your voice and knowing you are there xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning Claire, just sending some love xx


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you CB xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Helloooo ladies,

He’s still with us ❤ He isn’t going down without a fight xxx 

Thank you for your replies and for thinking of us xxxx


----------



## SbanR

Tough old Welsh fighter!
Hope you're looking after yourself too n getting some rest.


CB, I'm expecting my yodel parcel by 1320 hours. I think my parcel beats your parcel and to get you going grrrr:Rage, I ordered on Monday


----------



## Soozi

Thinking of you Claire! I do hope granch is kept comfortable sweetie. He’s in the best place and will get good care. 
Keep your strength up! Eat and drink enough won’t you! It’s easy to miss meals when so much is going on in your head. 
Update later when you can! We are all here Lovi! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my days @SbanR - what are you doing to me lol. That makes me even more fumes that my delivery took so long  however  I am pleased to report that my delivery arrived yesterday  so my boys are no longer on rations :Hilarious xxx

The order was left on my back door! Thank theeee Lord!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Claire, keep yourself hydrated and still try to eat. We are all here for you and glad to hear your grandad is still hanging on.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Claire, keep yourself hydrated and still try to eat. We are all here for you and glad to hear your grandad is still hanging on.


Thank you ❤


----------



## Summercat

Adding to the advice to eat and drink, even if don't feel up to it.
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Adding to the advice to eat and drink, even if don't feel up to it.
> Xx


Thanks love xx luckily unless my mouth was stitched up I would still always find time to eat lol food has always been my downfall but on this occasion that's a good thing lol xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Just popping by Claire to say still in my thoughts and sending lots of love❤Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Adding to the big bundle of love xx


----------



## Charity

Thinking of you today xx


----------



## huckybuck

Just popped on to see how you were all doing xxx


----------



## Soozi

Nite nite loves! 
Claire I hope grandad has a comfortable night Lovi! Still in my thoughts! Xxx❤xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

Sending hugs also xx


----------



## SbanR

Good morning CB. Sending love xxx


----------



## lullabydream

Thoughts are still with you

Just that really, and just be kind to yourself too at this time.


----------



## Emmasian

Hope you are ok. Wish you lived close enough for me to make you my famous chicken soup and drop some off xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sending tonnes of love and a patented "Mrs F Squishy Cuddle" xx


----------



## Soozi

Morning all! 
Claire how’s it going Lovi! So hate not being close enough to be of any help! xxx❤Xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello my little Welsh Cakes, I am just checking in and sending lots of love. Thinking about you all lots xx


----------



## huckybuck

Bit worried we've not heard anything - sending lots of love xxx


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Bit worried we've not heard anything - sending lots of love xxx


I'm a bit worried too hun. Not heard anything today.


----------



## Trixie1

Hope your ok, in my thoughts too. Lots of love Xx


----------



## TriTri

Hope you are okay Amica


----------



## Treaclesmum

Hope you are ok xx please let us know how you are xx


----------



## Soozi

Things might be difficult for Claire at the moment let’s all pray that all is ok. 
Nite nite loves! xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Thinking of you Claire, keeping your grandad, you & your family in my prayers xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thinking about you all xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thinking of you Claire. Xxx


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Soozi

I’m here too! Hoping you are as ok as you can be. Lots of love! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Me too. Sending love from all of us xx


----------



## huckybuck

Checking in and sending love xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Just popping by to send lots of love to you all Claire Xx


----------



## Summercat

Just letting you know, are thinking of you.


----------



## Soozi

Hi everyone! @Clairabella let us know how you are please hun and how grandad is doing! Bit worried! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you so much sooz and HB for my beautiful card ❤ Shed some tears that my beautiful friends are still keeping us in their thoughts. Thank you so much xxxxxxx

Our priest has just been for the Last Rites :,-(

Completely and utterly devastated beyond belief. His last words were last night when he told my sister he loves her and not ten minutes later is very unwell until he slipped into unconsciousness. He has fought with everything inside to stay with us the last few days but now can rest in his deep sleep and has been surrounded with nothing but love and with his family xxxx 

My heart is breaking beyond words xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Just letting you know, are thinking of you.


Thank you so much ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Just popping by to send lots of love to you all Claire Xx


❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Checking in and sending love xxx


Thank you so much Clare ❤❤ Thank you for my beautiful card xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Claire I'm so very sorry. I hope that grandad is pain free - I'm glad he knows that you are all there with him. Lots of love xx


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Me too. Sending love from all of us xx


❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ thank you Em xxxx hope you and Teddy are ok xxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Claire I'm so very sorry. I hope that grandad is pain free - I'm glad he knows that you are all there with him. Lots of love xx


Thank you so much lovely lady ❤ Xxxx


----------



## Soozi

Oh lovie that is so sad! My heart breaks for you. At least he’s peaceful. It’s going to be hard for all of you sweetie. Sending buckets of love and hugs. xxx❤xxx


----------



## SbanR

I'm so sorry Claire. Sending lots of love. Xxx


----------



## Matrod

Oh Claire, it’s heartbreaking, thinking of you & your family xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh lovie that is so sad! My heart breaks for you. At least he's peaceful. It's going to be hard for all of you sweetie. Sending buckets of love and hugs. xxx❤xxx





SbanR said:


> I'm so sorry Claire. Sending lots of love. Xxx





Matrod said:


> Oh Claire, it's heartbreaking, thinking of you & your family xx


Thank you so much xxxx honestly, thank you all for sending us your love and keeping us in your thoughts. Even if I haven't been able to reply, I have read and appreciated each and every single reply ❤❤❤ Thank you from the bottom of my heart ❤❤


----------



## Trixie1

Oh Claire, I'm so very sorry too, you and your family are all in my thoughts and prayers at this very, very difficult time. I'm sure he knows you are all there and is comforted by this. Sending lots of love and hugs Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh lovie that is so sad! My heart breaks for you. At least he's peaceful. It's going to be hard for all of you sweetie. Sending buckets of love and hugs. xxx❤xxx


Thank you so much lovely lady ❤ My card is such a beautiful thought and I love it xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Oh Claire, I'm so very sorry too, you and your family are all in my thoughts and prayers at this very, very difficult time. I'm sure he knows you are all there and is comforted by this. Sending lots of love and hugs Xxx


I can't thank you all enough for your messages of support ❤❤❤ Thank you love xxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Thinking of you xx


Thank you love ❤❤❤❤ My boys have received very gratefully received the feathers love, thank you ❤ Xxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> Oh Claire, it's heartbreaking, thinking of you & your family xx


Thank you love ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Tawny75

Claire, I send all my love to you and your family. He knows you are all with him so that he can go in peace and love. 

Nicky xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Tawny75 said:


> Claire, I send all my love to you and your family. He knows you are all with him so that he can go in peace and love.
> 
> Nicky xxx


Thank you so much love xxxxx


----------



## lullabydream

Bless you for coming here at this difficult time

Granch knows I am sure that he's always been loved throughout his life time. I am sure he appreciates you all being there for him

Hugs to you and yours, there is not much more to say other than thinking of you as always
xxxx


----------



## ebonycat

Thinking of you Claire, your grandad, you & your family are in my prayers xx


----------



## Clairabella

lullabydream said:


> Bless you for coming here at this difficult time
> 
> Granch knows I am sure that he's always been loved throughout his life time. I am sure he appreciates you all being there for him
> 
> Hugs to you and yours, there is not much more to say other than thinking of you as always
> xxxx


Have nothing else to do love whilst sitting and waiting :-( xx

Thank you for your hugs and thoughts xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Thinking of you Claire, your grandad, you & your family are in my prayers xx


Thank you lovely xxxxx


----------



## Charity

You're all in my thoughts and prayers at this very difficult time xx


----------



## Soozi

Hun just keep talking happy things! He quite possibly will hear you. I can’t express how sad I am for you. xxx❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> You're all in my thoughts and prayers at this very difficult time xx


Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Hun just keep talking happy things! He quite possibly will hear you. I can't express how sad I am for you. xxx❤❤❤xxx


Thank you xxxxx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh Claire,
I hope now he goes quickly for all of you.
I am glad you got the priest in - whether he's religious or not - hope that was of some comfort to him if only the ritual of it.
He will still be able to hear every single word lovely right to the end - even if you think he's asleep.
Give him a big kiss and tell him how much we are all thinking about him (complete nutter strangers off the internet who have taken Granch to our hearts - you might make him smile in his mind's eye)
Lots of love and stay strong now xxx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Oh Claire,
> I hope now he goes quickly for all of you.
> I am glad you got the priest in - whether he's religious or not - hope that was of some comfort to him if only the ritual of it.
> He will still be able to hear every single word lovely right to the end - even if you think he's asleep.
> Give him a big kiss and tell him how much we are all thinking about him (complete nutter strangers of the internet who have taken Granch to our hearts - you might make him smile in his mind's eye)
> Lots of love and stay strong now xxx


Awww thank you so much for your lovely reply HB ❤

I will tell him xxxxxx I can imagine he would laugh about it, that strangers who talk about their cats know who he is and send their love lol. He hasn't even mastered his mobile phone yet lol so the internet would crack him up lol xx

Thank you for thinking of him and sending all your love and thoughts xxxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

All my prayers and love goes out to you Claire at your time of need. So sorry but least he has had his last rights.


----------



## Emmasian

Thinking of you and your family Claire. I always thought it a profound honour to be with someone to the edge of this life and into the next where you can't follow. All you can do is talk him to the end of the sky and let him know how much he is loved and that you will all be OK.

It sounds peaceful, for which I am glad, and I agree that the ritual of the Last Rites, religious or not, can be of some comfort.

xxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

My granch is now at rest. He left us at around 11pm last night :,-(


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Claire, I'm so sorry. I am glad he was surrounded by love. Lots of love, thinking of you all xx


----------



## ewelsh

I am so sorry for you and your family x

Please believe he is happy, pain free, young again, also reunited with loved ones xx


----------



## Summercat

Being with family, I am sure made the crossing easier.
Xx


----------



## Matrod

I’m so sorry for your loss  take heart that he left peacefully & surrounded by loved ones. Thinking of you CB xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Very sorry for you and your family.
You kept him company and gave him warmth all the time.


----------



## Trixie1

Oh Claire, I'm so, so sorry for your loss, he left surrounded by his family who loved him very much and I have no doubt he new that. Thinking of you and yours and sending lots of love. Xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you :,-( 

I feel numb xxxxx

25 days from the day we found out :,-( but 25 days we wouldn’t have had if he hadn’t have been so strong and fought :,-(

He was so peaceful and everyone with him xxxxx 

But I’m broken :,-(


----------



## Soozi

Awww Claire! I am so sorry Hun. You must all be devastated but I’m glad he went to sleep peacefully sweetheart. No one can replace Granch you will keep him in your heart forever. 
Love and hugs to you all. We are all here if you need us. 
xxx❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Very sorry for you and your family.
> You kept him company and gave him warmth all the time.


:,-(


----------



## SbanR

I very sorry Claire. Sending love to you and your family. Xxx


----------



## huckybuck

So terribly sad that Granch has finally gone. 

I am relieved that the end was relatively quick, that he wasn’t in hospital for very long. 

I’m glad it was peaceful and he had you all surrounding him - he will have felt completely safe and loved and not afraid anymore. 

Wherever he is now I am sure he is watching over you all, free from pain. 

Sending all our love to you and Amy and Mum. Try to rest today and gather your strength again. 

xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> So terribly sad that Granch has finally gone.
> 
> I am relieved that the end was relatively quick, that he wasn't in hospital for very long.
> 
> I'm glad it was peaceful and he had you all surrounding him - he will have felt completely safe and loved and not afraid anymore.
> 
> Wherever he is now I am sure he is watching over you all, free from pain.
> 
> Sending all our love to you and Amy and Mum. Try to rest today and gather your strength again.
> 
> xxxx


Thank you ❤ He came home on Tuesday afternoon as he was adamant he wanted to be home. It's a massive comfort knowing that he was in his own home and that we were able to give him his last wish xx

We've cared for him around the clock for the last two weeks. Doing full night shifts. Has been so hard but so very worth it xxxxxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you ❤ He came hom on Tuesday afternoon as he was adamant he wanted to be home. It's a massive comfort knowing that he was in his own home and that we were able to give him his last wish xx
> 
> We've cared for him around the clock for the last two weeks. Doing full night shifts. Has been so hard but so very worth it xxxxxx


He is at peace now hun. I'm sure being at home was a great comfort to him having everything and everyone familiar there. 
There are no words to take away the pain of losing him. But time will heal and you will be able to smile at all the lovely memories one day. Hugs. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Emmasian

So sorry to hear he has gone Claire. No wonder you are numb and exhausted.

It's so sad that you have lost your lovely Granch, but if he had to go I am glad it was peaceful and you were all with him at the end. At least he is free from pain now xxxx


----------



## Tawny75

Sending you so much love. I echo all what the others say here. He slipped away at peace surrounded by love. Keep that in your heart to help you through the next few difficult days/weeks. 

Remember, there is no timetable for grief, what you feel is right will be right xx


----------



## SuboJvR

So sorry for your loss Claire. You all did so much for him which must have been a huge comfort to him, he was surrounded by love.

It’s no comfort to you as we always want more time but that it all happened so quickly means he wasn’t suffering from the awful disease for too long, and it sounds like everyone was on the case very quickly to make sure he was as comfortable as possible xx

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Clairabella

Broken into a million pieces. I just want to hear him call my name from his bedroom to ask me for a trifle or ice cream lol :,-(


----------



## Charity

I'm so very sorry Claire, grandparents are such important people in our lives and he was fortunate to be much loved by you all. Condolences to you and all your family. Sweet dreams Granch xx

_A limb has fallen from the family tree.
I keep hearing a voice that says, "Grieve not for me".
Remember the best times, the laughter, the song.
The good life I lived while I was strong.
Continue my heritage, I'm counting on you.
Keep smiling and surely the sun will shine through.
My mind is at ease, my soul is at rest.
Remembering all, how I truly was blessed.
I miss you all dearly, so keep up your chin.
Until the day comes we're together again._


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I am so sorry about your grandad. At least he had all of you around him on his last passage. He is now at peace. So sorry Claire.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Every time you have a Morrison's trifle, Claire, you must smile and think of him through your tears


----------



## Citruspips

Your Grandad was very lucky to have so much love around him as he passed. I hope the saddnes, you feel now, quickly gives way to all those happy memories that will make you smile whenever you think of him. X


----------



## lullabydream

Just logged on..

So sorry to read this, glad Granch is pain free though and love how you all pulled together in his time of need. So heart warming. He was certainly well loved.

Hugs to you at this difficult time, take comfort from your family and those special boys too.

Take one day, hour at a time. Life's a journey so try not to run before you can walk. You still will get there eventually.

It's still ok to smile and laugh at all the things in life at times too, it won't stop the hurting or the grief and it doesn't always make us feel better. However Granch would prefer his grand daughter to be laughing, and celebrating his life and finding the small things in life that make her smile after all, that's all what life is about.

Keep being kind to yourself, small steps and anything I can do. Let me know

xxxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Sorry for your loss hun. He is at peace now. God bless xxx


----------



## Clairabella

First night in my own bed in what feels like forever lol. It’s lovely and much more comfy than the settee or armchair for sleeping but I would do it all again in a heartbeat if I had to xxx

Cwtches with my boys in Mamma bears bed tonight ❤ ❤❤

Hope Owl face is ready coz he’s being tucked under my arm all night lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Kisses to you all but extra special kisses to Lord Freddy of Owl Face (and a kitty cuddle from Uncle Oscar). Hope you manage to get some sleep, my little welsh cakes xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you Mrs F xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> First night in my own bed in what feels like forever lol. It's lovely and much more comfy than the settee or armchair for sleeping but I would do it all again in a heartbeat if I had to xxx
> 
> Cwtches with my boys in Mamma bears bed tonight ❤ ❤❤
> 
> Hope Owl face is ready coz he's being tucked under my arm all night lol xx


Aaawww! Night Claire, hope you manage to get some sleep tonight too. So glad you have your gorgeous boys with you tonight with Owl face tucked under you arm sending lots of love ❤Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Aaawww! Night Claire, hope you manage to get some sleep tonight too. So glad you have your gorgeous boys with you tonight with Owl face tucked under you arm sending lots of love ❤Xx


Thank you lovely lady xx
I feel like I could sleep a week lol. Knowing me my head will hit the pillow then i'll be wide awake lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Nite nite sleep tight tonight - I hope you have a good night’s rest xxx


----------



## TriTri

So sorry for your loss Amica. Love to you, Amy, your boys and your family, from Amigo, NM & Posh Shoes xxxxxxx


----------



## Soozi

Snuggle up with your boys hun they will comfort you. 
Love to you all at this terribly sad time in your lives. 
Hugs
xxx❤❤❤❤❤xxx


----------



## ebonycat

So sorry for your loss Claire, your grandad is in heaven now, with loved ones that have already passed. He is pain free & at peace.
Thinking of you at this time & sending hugs xx


----------



## Clairabella

My name is tom tat and this kingdom is mine! The tree is mine! The shed is mine! All mine!! Coz I am the king!


----------



## ChaosCat

Hail thee King Thomas the one and only!
Enjoy your kingdom.


----------



## SbanR

Hope you had a good night's sleep CB.
Have you finally got your courage up n allowing your boys out?


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Hail thee King Thomas the one and only!
> Enjoy your kingdom.


:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Hope you had a good night's sleep CB.
> Have you finally got your courage up n allowing your boys out?


They go out into my garden love. Usually around the side of the house up on the shed and up the trees which are taller than my actual house lol xxx

Tom tat isn't keen as he prefers being pampered indoors, usually outside for quarter of an hour at a time at the most. Ed loooooves being outdoors. He's funny little feral. When I go to my sister's house he follows me and he also visits her regularly lol. The other day I had to go and pick him up from the bottom of the hill because he followed Amy to the bus stop lol xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Great pics of our Tom Tat, his tree is a great tree!

Can tell your in Wales look at that hill behind  can’t beat it.

Glad your boys are with you to give you plenty of cwthes x


----------



## Soozi

Morning loves! Tom tat looks magnificent! 
Your boys will get you through Claire! How is our little Freddy? xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Morning loves! Tom tat looks magnificent!
> Your boys will get you through Claire! How is our little Freddy? xxx❤xxx


He's ok love  his eyes are very nearly clear now xx


----------



## Summercat

Tom Tat looking gorgeous


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Tom Tat looking gorgeous


Thank you ❤ Me j'adore him ❤


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Tom Tat has a great kingdom and is looking good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just saying hello to my little Welsh cakes - nice to see King Thomas surveying his kingdom 

Hope you got some rest CB, big loves xx


----------



## Trixie1

Gorgeous photos of King Thomas looking so well what a fabulous kingdom he has too!! Glad to hear that Owl face is doing so well! Hope your managing to get some rest in the kingdom of Tom Tat too❤ Lots of love Xx


----------



## Soozi

@Clairabella Hun how are you lovely? Thinking about you all and sending love! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

Hope getting some much needed rest and owl cuddles.
Xx


----------



## Trixie1

Just popping by to say hello too, hope your all ok, thinking of you all too, lots of love❤Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just waving hello to my little Welsh cakes. Hope Lord Freddy's eyes are better and that you are all snuggled up with Amy, getting some rest. Big loves xx


----------



## Clairabella

Evening my little flowerpots  xxx 

All ok here  thank you for asking after us xx 

Today we started to pack up my grancha’s flat. That was hard :,-(. Still more to do still but we will do it bit by bit. Funeral director is calling tomorrow but there’s a hold up with his death certificate so we are pretty much in limbo unless they sort that out xx

But I’m ok. Having a day home tomorrow to rest xxx other than that nothing else to report.

Hope all is good with all of you’s too xxx lots of love from us 5 xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad to read all 16 legs are doing okay xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Glad to read all 16 legs are doing okay xx


Thank you xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Evening my little flowerpots  xxx
> 
> All ok here  thank you for asking after us xx
> 
> Today we started to pack up my grancha's flat. That was hard :,-(. Still more to do still but we will do it bit by bit. Funeral director is calling tomorrow but there's a hold up with his death certificate so we are pretty much in limbo unless they sort that out xx
> 
> But I'm ok. Having a day home tomorrow to rest xxx other than that nothing else to report.
> 
> Hope all is good with all of you's too xxx lots of love from us 5 xxx


You certainly need a break hun. Emotional stress is so draining we want you to be healthy and strong. I'm so sad you have had all this crap hun. There is a brighter day on the horizon love! Stay strong. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> You certainly need a break hun. Emotional stress is so draining we want you to be healthy and strong. I'm so sad you have had all this crap hun. There is a brighter day on the horizon love! Stay strong. xxx❤xxx


Thanks love xxx hopefully calmer times are nearer now ❤❤❤ Xxxx mind you, i'd do it all again in a heartbeat if it brought my granch back :,-(


----------



## Emmasian

Such a sad and poignant time clearing someone's belongings. You must be utterly drained. Unfortunate too that there is a hold up with the death certificate that is delaying the funeral plans. Maybe you and your family can use the time to plan a fitting tribute and send off. Thinking of you Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

. .


----------



## Soozi

@Clairabella hi hun. I expect your emotions are all over the place having to go through all granch's things. I hope he has a lovely send off sweetheart. You will all miss him dreadfully but will have closure. Love never dies. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Sorry ladies was writing a reply and pressed send before I finished my reply.

So to start again,

I'm only now waking because I had a terrible night sleep last night. My mind wouldn't switch off and basically just miss my granch so much :,-(. I spoke to my mum at 8am, she was still in bed, which is late for her as she usually is up and unlocking the door for my granch by this time, as his routine was to go to my mum's house every day anytime between 8am and 8.15 he would rock up there  so I very nearly said to my mum, how isn't granch there yet then. 

Anyway, it's starting to sink in now that he isn't here anymore :,-( and it hurts like hell 

Then just now, on waking, I had the loveliest little surprises ❤

@SbanR - thank you so much for our card ❤ I can't tell you how much it means to me. You crease me with ur humour. I always make sure i'm not having a drink when i read ur replies because they make me literally LOL :Hilarious . On a serious note, you have a heart of gold though and we are so grateful to have met you here. We think the world of you, ollie and Jessie and all the feathers you sent us lol. My boys literally devoured them!! Lol xxx










@Soozi and @huckybuck - your lovely card I received the other day sits next to this. Thank you so much ❤ Your message inside ❤ Totally felt every single word you wrote. You ladies are angels and have the beautifulest hearts! - actually beautiful inside and out ❤ We are so lucky to have found our way here and make such amazing friends.










Followed by @Mrs Funkin - Our Mrs F - you are an absolute diamond. Thank you for our lovely gift. I absolutely adore it ❤ Our very first personalised Xmas decoration. Actually very first personalised anything, which includes all us 16 legs ❤ Literally in love with it. It includes everything I live for which is my human Amy and my boys ❤❤❤❤❤. Thank you so much. I love love love Christmas and was secretly dreading it now I know my granch isn't here :,-( until you're gift, which made me smile and when it comes to Xmas I will put your gift out with my decorations and try and smile and remember him too for that is what my granch would want xxx










Totally in love with it. I can't help but cry when I look at it. Thank you from the bottom of my heart ❤

I had a message yesterday via inbox which was really considerate. I won't go into details but @QOTN knows and her kindness and consideration for me at such a hard time also touched me.

My beautiful friends @Whompingwillow and @ChaosCat. There are not any words to express how grateful I am to you both for carrying me through the hard times and basically just putting up with me whining on a regular basis lol. You ladies deserve a medal!! Lol.

You ladies are absolute diamonds ❤ I've said it before but will say it again. You really are the best friends a girl (or two girls, including Amy) and her cats could ask for ❤❤❤❤❤

There are so many people I want to say thank you to. Literally every single person on this thread who has ever replied. I read every single reply. I appreciate every single reply xxx thank you all for being there for us and for all ur messages.

@Trixie1 ❤ @Summercat ❤ @Gallifreyangirl ❤ @LJC675 ❤ @ebonycat ❤ @Treaclesmum ❤ @lullabydream ❤ @Charity ❤ @SuboJvR ❤ @Emmasian ❤ @ewelsh ❤

We think the world of you all ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> @Clairabella hi hun. I expect your emotions are all over the place having to go through all granch's things. I hope he has a lovely send off sweetheart. You will all miss him dreadfully but will have closure. Love never dies. xxx❤xxx


Thank you love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tawny75

Clairabella said:


> Sorry ladies was writing a reply and pressed send before I finished my reply.
> 
> So to start again,
> 
> I'm only now waking because I had a terrible night sleep last night. My mind wouldn't switch off and basically just miss my granch so much :,-(. I spoke to my mum at 8am, she was still in bed, which is late for her as she usually is up and unlocking the door for my granch by this time, as his routine was to go to my mum's house every day anytime between 8am and 8.15 he would rock up there  so I very nearly said to my mum, how isn't granch there yet then.
> 
> Anyway, it's starting to sink in now that he isn't here anymore :,-( and it hurts like hell
> 
> Then just now, on waking, I had the loveliest little surprises ❤
> 
> @SbanR - thank you so much for our card ❤ I can't tell you how much it means to me. You crease me with ur humour. I always make sure i'm not having a drink when i read ur replies because they make me literally LOL :Hilarious . On a serious note, you have a heart of gold though and we are so grateful to have met you here. We think the world of you, ollie and Jessie and all the feathers you sent us lol. My boys literally devoured them!! Lol xxx
> 
> View attachment 373291
> 
> 
> @Soozi and @huckybuck - your lovely card I received the other day sits next to this. Thank you so much ❤ Your message inside ❤ Totally felt every single word you wrote. You ladies are angels and have the beautifulest hearts! - actually beautiful inside and out ❤ We are so lucky to have found our way here and make such amazing friends.
> 
> View attachment 373292
> 
> 
> Followed by @Mrs Funkin - Our Mrs F - you are an absolute diamond. Thank you for our lovely gift. I absolutely adore it ❤ Our very first personalised Xmas decoration. Actually very first personalised anything, which includes all us 16 legs ❤ Literally in love with it. It includes everything I live for which is my human Amy and my boys ❤❤❤❤❤. Thank you so much. I love love love Christmas and was secretly dreading it now I know my granch isn't here :,-( until you're gift, which made me smile and when it comes to Xmas I will put your gift out with my decorations and try and smile and remember him too for that is what my granch would want xxx
> 
> View attachment 373295
> 
> 
> Totally in love with it. I can't help but cry when I look at it. Thank you from the bottom of my heart ❤
> 
> I had a message yesterday via inbox which was really considerate. I won't go into details but @QOTN knows and her kindness and consideration for me at such a hard time also touched me.
> 
> My beautiful friends @Whompingwillow and @ChaosCat. There are not any words to express how grateful I am to you both for carrying me through the hard times and basically just putting up with me whining on a regular basis lol. You ladies deserve a medal!! Lol.
> 
> You ladies are absolute diamonds ❤ I've said it before but will say it again. You really are the best friends a girl (or two girls, including Amy) and her cats could ask for ❤❤❤❤❤
> 
> There are so many people I want to say thank you to. Literally every single person on this thread who has ever replied. I read every single reply. I appreciate every single reply xxx thank you all for being there for us and for all ur messages.
> 
> @Trixie1 ❤ @Summercat ❤ @Gallifreyangirl ❤ @LJC675 ❤ @ebonycat ❤ @Treaclesmum ❤ @lullabydream ❤ @Charity ❤ @SuboJvR ❤ @Emmasian ❤ @ewelsh ❤
> 
> We think the world of you all ❤


Much love x It is a very old cliche but time is a great healer, at the moment all is raw but I promise over time little by very little the rawness drops away


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're so welcome @Clairabella (I apologise I'd written and parcelled everything before Granch died, or my card would have been different), I'm glad you love it. I ordered one a while ago for myself and burst into tears when I saw it, so I'm glad it's not just me.

You'll have a good day - and a bad day - and eventually the good days will be more often than the bad and even on the bad, there will be good things. It just takes time, it really does. You will catch yourself thinking things like you did this morning, about Granch not being at your mum's yet, but you get to a point where the thought makes you smile not cry. I send you tonnes of love and please be kind to yourself xx


----------



## Clairabella

Tawny75 said:


> Much love x It is a very old cliche but time is a great healer, at the moment all is raw but I promise over time little by very little the rawness drops away


Aww Tawny I forgot ur tag too :-( I did have it but then deleted it because I was trying to add on a loveheart. I also forgot @lullabydream @TriTri @Willow_Warren @Jesthar


----------



## Tawny75

Clairabella said:


> Aww Tawny I forgot ur tag too :-( I did have it but then deleted it because I was trying to add on a loveheart. I also forgot @lullabydream @TriTri @Willow_Warren @Jesthar


No worries my lovely, I didn't even notice x


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> You're so welcome @Clairabella (I apologise I'd written and parcelled everything before Granch died, or my card would have been different), I'm glad you love it. I ordered one a while ago for myself and burst into tears when I saw it, so I'm glad it's not just me.
> 
> You'll have a good day - and a bad day - and eventually the good days will be more often than the bad and even on the bad, there will be good things. It just takes time, it really does. You will catch yourself thinking things like you did this morning, about Granch not being at your mum's yet, but you get to a point where the thought makes you smile not cry. I send you tonnes of love and please be kind to yourself xx


Thank you love xxxxxx

Struggling today I have to admit. Just hits me in waves. Comes and goes but overall I'm so at peace with the way he went. No suffering and so calm and dignified ❤


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Aww thanks for the thanks @Clairabella just wanted to say I am hoping better days are ahead for you. I know its on old saying but time is a healer and things will start to get a little less hard as time goes on. Your granch will always be in your heart.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Aww thanks for the thanks @Clairabella just wanted to say I am hoping better days are ahead for you. I know its on old saying but time is a healer and things will start to get a little less hard as time goes on. Your granch will always be in your heart.


Thank you love xxxx only ever a thought away ❤


----------



## ChaosCat

You being so kind at all times deserve any kindness you get in return.
When my grandfather died I still often thought: 'I must tell Opa, he will so enjoy this!' Or 'This is just the book for Opa, I‘ll get it for his birthday.‘ It takes time to accomodate but on the other hand it shows that the loved ones are still a part of our lives.
The most important thing is not to stop these thoughts and not to stop the tears.


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my god @Matrod i forgot to tag and she always comments :,-(. Sorry xxx tagging was a bad idea :-(


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> Oh my god @Matrod i forgot to tag and she always comments :,-(. Sorry xxx tagging was a bad idea :-(


Relax, hon - no-one is going to have a flounce just cos you missed a tag or two even under normal circimstances, let alone with everything you have going on! That's not how friendship works  We know you're glad for every post, so don't let that head of yours make you feel you have to keep proving it. *hugs*


----------



## Clairabella

Jesthar said:


> Relax, hon - no-one is going to have a flounce just cos you missed a tag or two even under normal circimstances, let alone with everything you have going on! That's not how friendship works  We know you're glad for every post, so don't let that head of yours make you feel you have to keep proving it. *hugs*


You can read me like a book lol xxx

Thank you Jes xx


----------



## Tawny75

Jesthar said:


> Relax, hon - no-one is going to have a flounce just cos you missed a tag or two even under normal circimstances, let alone with everything you have going on! That's not how friendship works  We know you're glad for every post, so don't let that head of yours make you feel you have to keep proving it. *hugs*


^^^^^^ What @Jesthar said^^^^^^


----------



## Matrod

Clairabella said:


> Oh my god @Matrod i forgot to tag and she always comments :,-(. Sorry xxx tagging was a bad idea :-(


Don't be daft! You've got enough to think about xx


----------



## Clairabella

Tawny75 said:


> ^^^^^^ What @Jesthar said^^^^^^


Thank you xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> Don't be daft! You've got enough to think about xx


I have a head like a sieve love lol and now i'll beat myself up for forgetting people  Thank god you are all understanding lol xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Sorry ladies was writing a reply and pressed send before I finished my reply.
> 
> So to start again,
> 
> I'm only now waking because I had a terrible night sleep last night. My mind wouldn't switch off and basically just miss my granch so much :,-(. I spoke to my mum at 8am, she was still in bed, which is late for her as she usually is up and unlocking the door for my granch by this time, as his routine was to go to my mum's house every day anytime between 8am and 8.15 he would rock up there  so I very nearly said to my mum, how isn't granch there yet then.
> 
> Anyway, it's starting to sink in now that he isn't here anymore :,-( and it hurts like hell
> 
> Then just now, on waking, I had the loveliest little surprises ❤
> 
> @SbanR - thank you so much for our card ❤ I can't tell you how much it means to me. You crease me with ur humour. I always make sure i'm not having a drink when i read ur replies because they make me literally LOL :Hilarious . On a serious note, you have a heart of gold though and we are so grateful to have met you here. We think the world of you, ollie and Jessie and all the feathers you sent us lol. My boys literally devoured them!! Lol xxx
> 
> View attachment 373291
> 
> 
> @Soozi and @huckybuck - your lovely card I received the other day sits next to this. Thank you so much ❤ Your message inside ❤ Totally felt every single word you wrote. You ladies are angels and have the beautifulest hearts! - actually beautiful inside and out ❤ We are so lucky to have found our way here and make such amazing friends.
> 
> View attachment 373292
> 
> 
> Followed by @Mrs Funkin - Our Mrs F - you are an absolute diamond. Thank you for our lovely gift. I absolutely adore it ❤ Our very first personalised Xmas decoration. Actually very first personalised anything, which includes all us 16 legs ❤ Literally in love with it. It includes everything I live for which is my human Amy and my boys ❤❤❤❤❤. Thank you so much. I love love love Christmas and was secretly dreading it now I know my granch isn't here :,-( until you're gift, which made me smile and when it comes to Xmas I will put your gift out with my decorations and try and smile and remember him too for that is what my granch would want xxx
> 
> View attachment 373295
> 
> 
> Totally in love with it. I can't help but cry when I look at it. Thank you from the bottom of my heart ❤
> 
> I had a message yesterday via inbox which was really considerate. I won't go into details but @QOTN knows and her kindness and consideration for me at such a hard time also touched me.
> 
> My beautiful friends @Whompingwillow and @ChaosCat. There are not any words to express how grateful I am to you both for carrying me through the hard times and basically just putting up with me whining on a regular basis lol. You ladies deserve a medal!! Lol.
> 
> You ladies are absolute diamonds ❤ I've said it before but will say it again. You really are the best friends a girl (or two girls, including Amy) and her cats could ask for ❤❤❤❤❤
> 
> There are so many people I want to say thank you to. Literally every single person on this thread who has ever replied. I read every single reply. I appreciate every single reply xxx thank you all for being there for us and for all ur messages.
> 
> @Trixie1 ❤ @Summercat ❤ @Gallifreyangirl ❤ @LJC675 ❤ @ebonycat ❤ @Treaclesmum ❤ @lullabydream ❤ @Charity ❤ @SuboJvR ❤ @Emmasian ❤ @ewelsh ❤
> 
> We think the world of you all ❤


Do you know what Claire, I think you have touched a lot hearts with your thread, especially over the last few months and now with the loss of your granch who will alway be a part of you and Amy and always be in your hearts and soul so lives on through you. It's an incredibly sad time for you all at the moment, I truly understand the pain that comes with loosing someone very special and the waves of tears and pain that follow. There will be good and bad days and in time the bad become fewer and memories are forever, to keep and cherish and smile at times. If I've help in some very small way, I've been happy to help if it helps to chat on those bad days, come and chat. Look after yourself. Sending lots of love❤Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Do you know what Claire, I think you have touched a lot hearts with your thread, especially over the last few months and now with the loss of your granch who will alway be a part of you and Amy and always be in your hearts and soul so lives on through you. It's an incredibly sad time for you all at the moment, I truly understand the pain that comes with loosing someone very special and the waves of tears and pain that follow. There will be good and bad days and in time the bad become fewer and memories are forever, to keep and cherish and smile at times. If I've help in some very small way, I've been happy to help if it helps to chat on those bad days, come and chat. Look after yourself. Sending lots of love❤Xx


Thank you xxx


----------



## lullabydream

Just take one day at a time. That's the best way forward. Not that going forward is really a thing to be honest more a saying in my head. 

Memory like a sieve is fine. Amy will keep reminding you of things. You and her are a fantastic partnership so don't you forget it!


----------



## huckybuck

I hope you've managed to rest a little today and re gain some strength back. 
The next couple of weeks will be utter rubbish but remember that we are all holding your hand through this. 
So is Granch too. 
Keep remembering his quirks and his tastes and his sayings - they are all ways in which he lives on in you. 
Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Do you know what Claire, I think you have touched a lot hearts with your thread, especially over the last few months and now with the loss of your granch who will alway be a part of you and Amy and always be in your hearts and soul so lives on through you. It's an incredibly sad time for you all at the moment, I truly understand the pain that comes with loosing someone very special and the waves of tears and pain that follow. There will be good and bad days and in time the bad become fewer and memories are forever, to keep and cherish and smile at times. If I've help in some very small way, I've been happy to help if it helps to chat on those bad days, come and chat. Look after yourself. Sending lots of love❤Xx


Such a lovely reply xx thank you xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> I hope you've managed to rest a little today and re gain some strength back.
> The next couple of weeks will be utter rubbish but remember that we are all holding your hand through this.
> So is Granch too.
> Keep remembering his quirks and his tastes and his sayings - they are all ways in which he lives on in you.
> Lots of love xxxx


Thank you lovely lady xxxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

lullabydream said:


> Just take one day at a time. That's the best way forward. Not that going forward is really a thing to be honest more a saying in my head.
> 
> Memory like a sieve is fine. Amy will keep reminding you of things. You and her are a fantastic partnership so don't you forget it!


Aww that's a lush reply, thank you xxx

Hope you are doing ok xxx


----------



## Clairabella

This one is cwtched into my tummy so I've had to do some nifty camera work ❤

He melts me ❤

My baby ❤

Freddy of Owl ❤


----------



## SuboJvR

FREDDDDYYYYY <3

Its a crappy club to be a member of, losing someone you love. Its impossible to understand until you're in it and no one wants to be in it, obviously.

The one thing that resonates with me is that life becomes "new normal". Like your baseline changes for how you feel, how you act, just how your day is. It's strange, bewildering and very sad. I was driving to work today and thought about my mum, I don't even know what about now. Oh how I wish she had met my Joey! But then, your thoughts eventually can move to the next thing, and the next thing. It's not all-consuming forever, I promise.

And the most powerful thought that kept me going even when it was hardest was just thinking about how she would want me to carry on without her. One of the weirdest things i did was, on the night after the morning she died, I joined a track cycling club for women that I had been SO looking forward to. She had bought me my track bicycle, one of the last gifts she got for me. And I just thought, if I didn't go there, if I didn't join the club, I wouldn't ever join it as it was the first night, and my mum would've been so upset if I missed out. She would've felt like she was a massive inconvenience to have died on that specific day ...

I digress. The thought of that makes me laugh a bit now.

Not sure what I'm getting at. Lots of things I guess.

You're not alone
Anything you are feeling is normal and okay
Your granch loved you so much
You can find comfort in knowing he passed as peacefully as possible surrounded by love
It does get easier, but they never leave us - we wouldn't want them to
And we love you lots


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> FREDDDDYYYYY <3
> 
> Its a crappy club to be a member of, losing someone you love. Its impossible to understand until you're in it and no one wants to be in it, obviously.
> 
> The one thing that resonates with me is that life becomes "new normal". Like your baseline changes for how you feel, how you act, just how your day is. It's strange, bewildering and very sad. I was driving to work today and thought about my mum, I don't even know what about now. Oh how I wish she had met my Joey! But then, your thoughts eventually can move to the next thing, and the next thing. It's not all-consuming forever, I promise.
> 
> And the most powerful thought that kept me going even when it was hardest was just thinking about how she would want me to carry on without her. One of the weirdest things i did was, on the night after the morning she died, I joined a track cycling club for women that I had been SO looking forward to. She had bought me my track bicycle, one of the last gifts she got for me. And I just thought, if I didn't go there, if I didn't join the club, I wouldn't ever join it as it was the first night, and my mum would've been so upset if I missed out. She would've felt like she was a massive inconvenience to have died on that specific day ...
> 
> I digress. The thought of that makes me laugh a bit now.
> 
> Not sure what I'm getting at. Lots of things I guess.
> 
> You're not alone
> Anything you are feeling is normal and okay
> Your granch loved you so much
> You can find comfort in knowing he passed as peacefully as possible surrounded by love
> It does get easier, but they never leave us - we wouldn't want them to
> And we love you lots
> 
> View attachment 373346


You always say things so beautifully and meaningfully ❤ Thank you for offering words of comfort. I'm really sorry to hear that you have lost your mum too. In some ways similar to my granch. Although your mum hadn't met joey, I bet she is around you both always and would make her happy that joey makes you so happy xx he's a lucky boy xx

He's just beautiful ❤ He's literally I perfect little boy. I Would love to have Joey cwtches lol. His pics always make me smile coz he's just so lush! And also so cheeky looking lol I just want to squish him to bits lol xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> You always say things so beautifully and meaningfully ❤ Thank you for offering words of comfort. I'm really sorry to hear that you have lost your mum too. In some ways similar to my granch. Although your mum hadn't met joey, I bet she is around you both always and would make her happy that joey makes you so happy xx he's a lucky boy xx
> 
> He's just beautiful ❤ He's literally I perfect little boy. I Would love to have Joey cwtches lol. His pics always make me smile coz he's just so lush! And also so cheeky looking lol I just want to squish him to bits lol xxx


He is so very squishable between the hours of 7am and midnight.

Other times, especially midnight to 4am, he is GRRR at the moment


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> He is so very squishable between the hours of 7am and midnight.
> 
> Other times, especially midnight to 4am, he is GRRR at the moment
> 
> View attachment 373347


Don't worry Joey, I don't believe a word your mum is saying about you :Hilarious xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Well the Gggrrrr part I don’t believe but do the squishable bit :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

Sitting with Jack snoozing in his bed on the couch and Biggles watching goings on out the window, hoping it is a better day for you and the family.
Xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Aww Freddy owl face you are too cute :Kiss 
You & your brothers are doing a wonderful job of looking after your sister & mamma
Hoping you’re managing to get some rest Claire, thinking of you & sending hugs xx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks ladies ❤


----------



## Clairabella

My master, king Thomas of tom tat ❤










Lights out! Bed time now HRH ❤










Love every single inch of him - every hair from his ears right down to his tail and toes ❤

Night night tom tat ❤


----------



## Clairabella

And now owl has joined us ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Night night, my little Welsh Cakes. Sleep well. Hope Edward is comfy somewhere too, kisses for Lord Freddy please, you know, just because he’s the littlest bruv and been through the wringer. Hope his little peepers are better now and hope all 16 legs get some good rest xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Night night Mrs F and Freddy senior ❤ 

I think Ed is out on the street somewhere :Jawdrop checkin out the local unspayed ladies lol. 

Jokes! Infact big jokes lol xx

He’s not on my bed yet but he won’t be long - he’s never long behind me :Kiss He might be feral but he’s a sook and needs to be near his mama Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Edward ❤


----------



## Soozi

Love you nearly as much as your boys! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilariousxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Love you nearly as much as your boys! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilariousxxx


:Hilarious

I'll take that love! I don't mind second place to my boys  Infact I wouldn't have it any other way lol xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> And now owl has joined us ❤
> 
> View attachment 373549


Morning all hope you all slept well in the kingdom of Tom Tat! Hope you all have a restful day❤Xx


----------



## Soozi

Morning loves! Had a bad night! Mozzies decided to pester us all night! :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Clairabella

Me tom tat and me Ed ❤ ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Morning loves! Had a bad night! Mozzies decided to pester us all night! :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


Oh love  bleedin things


----------



## Soozi

Where’s our Freddy? ❤


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Where's Freddie gone?


----------



## Soozi

Miss seeing Freddy’s owl eyes!


----------



## Clairabella

Awww my owl face was upstairs sleeping ❤ xxx. He knows the drill - when his sister is off to school, it’s bed time for us lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Awww my owl face was upstairs sleeping ❤ xxx. He knows the drill - when his sister is off to school, it's bed time for us lol xx


Awww love I'm so pleased you get a chance for a rest with your boys while Amy is at school. Good girl. xxx❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww love I'm so pleased you get a chance for a rest with your boys while Amy is at school. Good girl. xxx❤


Aww love it's the best part of the day lol. She has taken to sleeping in my bed and she is ruining me :Arghh Lost count of the number of times I've been thumped in the back or face as she turns over :Hilarious xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Finally got to the bottom of my two biggest boy’s injections. Tom tat is overdue but luckily still within the time bracket for not having to start a new course. Thank god! Old practice still hasn’t sent over history of both boys. We are now on request number 7 :-/ don’t know what thats all about! 

Anyway, tom tat is booked for Monday 4.50pm - please remind me lol. Otherwise I might forget to take him. Knowing me will go myself but leave the cat lol xx 

Dreading it, he doesn’t do well after injections but not an option for him not to have it xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Finally got to the bottom of my two biggest boy's injections. Tom tat is overdue but luckily still within the time bracket for not having to start a new course. Thank god! Old practice still hasn't sent over history of both boys. We are now on request number 7 :-/ don't know what thats all about!
> 
> Anyway, tom tat is booked for Monday 4.50pm - please remind me lol. Otherwise I might forget to take him. Knowing me will go myself but leave the cat lol xx
> 
> Dreading it, he doesn't do well after injections but not an option for him not to have it xxx


Oh well done love! Best they all have their jabs after your horrendous experience. Liddy hates going to the vets screams and pants all the way but I feel better that she is protected. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> Morning loves! Had a bad night! Mozzies decided to pester us all night! :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


Pesky mozzies!! I had a huge spider up on the ceiling in the corner!! Kept one eye on it, so did Sam! Disappeared by morning!! Wonder where he went!! Sam will find him, eventually!!


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Awww my owl face was upstairs sleeping ❤ xxx. He knows the drill - when his sister is off to school, it's bed time for us lol xx


Glad your finally managing to get some rest with the boys, especially nice on these dark cold mornings!! Glad you sorted out the jab dates too, don't forget to put in your calendar for next time how is Lord Owl face? Eyes better now?❤X


----------



## Clairabella

His one eye is still a bit cloudy love but a million times better. Seems to be stubborn to finally shift it completely but apart from that they are very nearly clear again  xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Had the date for my grancha’s funeral too - next Thursday at 12.30 xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Had the date for my grancha's funeral too - next Thursday at 12.30 xxx


Awww Lovi! I'm sure if will be a lovely send off for granch Hun as much as you will miss him he will be at peace. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> His one eye is still a bit cloudy love but a million times better. Seems to be stubborn to finally shift it completely but apart from that they are very nearly clear again  xxx


So glad to hear his eyes are finally beginning to clear I know you will all give your Granch a huge send off Claire and as Soozi says he will be at peace and always with you❤Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Ladies,

Need to pick ur brains.

My mam is looking for something she can buy as a keepsake from my granch. She has charm bracelet. Doesn’t want to add to that because she is looking for something individual rather than combining it with her bracelet she already has. 

Any ideas I can put to her? Xx 

The only other things i can think of off the top of my head is the ashes in a glass necklace but he isn’t being cremated so can’t do that xx 

I don’t think she has a price in mind just something she can look at and remember that being from my granch xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Need to pick ur brains.
> 
> My mam is looking for something she can buy as a keepsake from my granch. She has charm bracelet. Doesn't want to add to that because she is looking for something individual rather than combining it with her bracelet she already has.
> 
> Any ideas I can put to her? Xx
> 
> The only other things i can think of off the top of my head is the ashes in a glass necklace but he isn't being cremated so can't do that xx
> 
> I don't think she has a price in mind just something she can look at and remember that being from my granch xxx


That's a lovely idea hun. How about just a small lock of Granch's hair put into a glass bead or necklace. I'm sure the funeral director would do this for you. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My friend’s dad died on Christmas Day last year and her mum bought her a silver feather necklace to wear to remember him by (not that you need a “thing” but it’s a kind of physical connection I think). Feathers are quite symbolic too, if you believe in that sort of thing. 

Hope you’ve had a good day my little Welsh Cakes xx


----------



## huckybuck

What about a watch?

It’s something you look at every day and wear with you all the time? Or you can save it for best?

Otherwise a painting? 

I’m glad you have a date for the funeral and it’s not too far away xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> That's a lovely idea hun. How about just a small lock of Granch's hair put into a glass bead or necklace. I'm sure the funeral director would do this for you. xxx


Thanks love. That's a lovely idea. I don't think he would have enough of hair to be able to get some for a locket. He was a bit thin on the top bless him lol but a few days before he died he went and asked my brother in law to give him a 'haircut' lol number 2 all over too so took it right down to his skull lol Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> My friend's dad died on Christmas Day last year and her mum bought her a silver feather necklace to wear to remember him by (not that you need a "thing" but it's a kind of physical connection I think). Feathers are quite symbolic too, if you believe in that sort of thing.
> 
> Hope you've had a good day my little Welsh Cakes xx


Thanks Mrs F xx not too bad, thanks. Went to order some bits for his buffet for after the funeral and was meant to go shopping for funeral clothes after that, which was abandoned. I can't bring myself to do it :,-( it was this time last week he slipped into unconsciousness :,-(

The feather is a beautiful idea xxx gonna put that in google now for a look xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> What about a watch?
> 
> It's something you look at every day and wear with you all the time? Or you can save it for best?
> 
> Otherwise a painting?
> 
> I'm glad you have a date for the funeral and it's not too far away xx


My mum had his watch because she remembers him wearing it the week we found out he was terminal :,-(

The painting is another lovely idea though. Thank you xx


----------



## Soozi

I was thinking just a few small strands of hair to be encased in a glass bead or glass heart But the feather does sound lovely. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I was thinking just a few small strands of hair to be encased in a glass bead or glass heart But the feather does sound lovely. xxx


I'm having second thoughts mind love. I'm wondering if we could manage actually to get a few strands x i think she would like that too xx

I'm gonna get some of his clothes and get some memorial cushions made out of his clothes. For me and my sister if no one else. My mother won't be as struck with the pillows I don't think although maybe she would as they are personal and made from his clothing. That's another thought! I love cushions and decorative things whereas she doesn't But I will get her one anyway I think xx


----------



## huckybuck

Gosh I think cushions are a really lovely idea xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Gosh I think cushions are a really lovely idea xx


Me too love. I love cushions. Or anything decorative for around the house  I'm gonna get one for me, maybe my sister and my mum for Xmas or something xxx


----------



## Trixie1

What about a small personalised Signet ring with a feather, or a flower or something he liked. X


----------



## Summercat

Lots of good ideas. 
You could try a brush or comb of his, if you need only a few strands of hair. 

The cushion idea is lovely, never heard of that but good idea.


----------



## Emmasian

Morning @Clairabella and royal court of Pusscats. Hope you all managed to get some rest. Bereavement and loss is such a sad, disorientating process - I always feel it's as much about being forced to adjust to an impossible new world without that person, as much as missing them on a day to day basis. Exhausting.

I love the idea of cushions - something cuddly and tactile. I lost a very dear aunt last year who was a huge fan of accessories including a large number of wraps and poncho type things. It might sound odd but alot of us divided up these items between us and they are so snuggly in the autumn and winter. They remind me of her in the warmest way, like she is still looking after me. Whatever you decide on I am sure it will be treasured xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my days ladies, my mother always reckons I'm hard work, as in fussy  but she is worse!!!! :Hilarious

I said to her about feather necklace. She doesn't like necklaces or anything around her neck apparently ! Lol

I said about the hair in a locket. She said the same as me about his hair. It's basically down to the wood :Hilarious so not gonna be able to get a strand but also again, she doesn't like necklaces :Banghead

I suggested the cushion. I casually said I'm gonna have one made for myself and she said it's nice but she isn't fussed on it for herself coz she doesn't do decorative stuff 

So we r back to the drawing board for ideas :Arghh

@Trixie1 - she did mention a ring so I'm gonna have a google and see what I can find and put that to her  xx

@Emmasian - that sounds lovely that you shared some of your aunts ponchos. I had my grancha's scarf he always wore. I intend wearing it to his funeral as it's black but more importantly I can smell him on his scarf ❤ Also had two of his pillows which were on his bed when he passed. I wanted them because of being able to smell him on them - they were also brand new silent night ones in comparison to my Asda smartprice ones  swiped his alarm clock too which must be from the 1940s or something :Hilarious but every time we cwtched him up in bed or repositioned his pillows to make him comfy etc then his last words would be 'hows my clock now love, can I see it'  I was gonna plug it in the other day but thought knowing him he will knock it on at 3 in the morning or something and scare the hell out of me  he used to laugh at us when he would come to our house for 8am and we had just dragged ourselves out of our bed but he had been awake since before 6. He couldn't get his head around us being in bed at that time  but basically, I had his alarm clock ❤


----------



## Summercat

I tend to keep actual items, a glass, my grandmother's compact and such. If he had a chair, painting or something in his home your mother could use in hers?


----------



## Soozi

This may or may not appeal but you can name a star after Granch?
https://www.buyastar.co.uk/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjePZ4a6m3gIVz5ztCh0BTg0VEAAYASAAEgK0mvD_BwE
There are other sites just chose this one to show you. ❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Officially having the first snowflakes fall of this winter enguin 

In other words....in Wales. It’s snowing :Coldfeet


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Officially having the first snowflakes fall of this winter enguin
> 
> In other words....in Wales. It's snowing :Coldfeet


:Wideyed


----------



## Clairabella

Hope we have lots so I can avoid confession tonight :Happy 

However, if you’s don’t hear off me for a long time it’s not coz I’m snowed in but just that I have a lot of sins to confess to Father :Jawdrop


----------



## Trixie1

Oh Nooooooo!! Not snow, already!! Hope it doesn't head south!! Good luck at confession, sounds like you'll be gone for quite a whileX


----------



## Soozi

Claire are you having a mass for granch and want to take communion Lovi? Is it brass monkey out? xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Claire are you having a mass for granch and want to take communion Lovi? Is it brass monkey out? xxx


We are love, yip xxx so for me to have communion I have to go to confession :-( Then he will be received into the church on Wednesday night so I have to go for that and then his funeral on Thursday where he's having a full service xxxx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh sorry Claire, didn’t realise you were having mass this evening for your Granch which includes confession. Hope I didn’t offend. Hope all goes well.Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Oh sorry Claire, didn't realise you were having mass this evening for your Granch which includes confession. Hope I didn't offend. Hope all goes well.Xx


Oh love no you didn't xx we don't have mass tonight. Just confession in the church which they have every Saturday xxx

I don't think he has a mass tonight. Other than his funeral on Thursday and I think they will probably do a short service/blessing on Wednesday night when he received into the church xx


----------



## Clairabella

But cheeky lol. After my comment comes the part where you lot are meant to reply, we don’t believe you have lots of sins to confess claireabella :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> But cheeky lol. After my comment comes the part where you lot are meant to reply, we don't believe you have lots of sins to confess claireabella :Hilarious


We cannot lie CB


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> We cannot lie CB


:Hilarious :Hilarious

This will be me. Forgive me father for I have only confessed 42,567 sins when in actual fact I committed 1.3 million lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

SB if none of you are catholics can you lie then lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> We are love, yip xxx so for me to have communion I have to go to confession :-( Then he will be received into the church on Wednesday night so I have to go for that and then his funeral on Thursday where he's having a full service xxxx


Awww I understand hun I'm a Roman candle too! Not practising. 
:Angelic


----------



## Trixie1

I’m Catholic too!x


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww I understand hun I'm a Roman candle too! Not practising.
> :Angelic





Trixie1 said:


> I'm Catholic too!x


Then you two can't lie for me and say that I'm nice lol

Only SB left and SC 

We are not practising either  but we still have our faith. I encourage Amy too as she goes to a catholic school and so is taught our faith through our choice of school. I also take her to church on the main celebrations, like easter, good Friday, xmas. Last year we went to midnight mass and that was a poor show not even her teachers went. Very sad to see


----------



## Clairabella

He is actually the beautifulest baby boy ❤





































❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Tawny75

Storm19 said:


> So this is Storm, she's just turned 4 months old and is a pure pet.
> View attachment 373621
> View attachment 373622
> View attachment 373623
> View attachment 373624





Soozi said:


> Awww I understand hun I'm a Roman candle too! Not practising.
> :Angelic





Trixie1 said:


> I'm Catholic too!x


I nearly went through RCIA many years ago but never took the final step. During my time attending Mass, I was given a Rosary by a lovely lady in the communion. I had never learned it, but to this day I still love it, I find great comfort in the repetition.


----------



## Clairabella

Say hello to owl face ❤

I just want to smooch his little face off ❤


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> He is actually the beautifulest baby boy ❤
> 
> View attachment 373752
> 
> 
> View attachment 373753
> 
> 
> View attachment 373754
> 
> 
> View attachment 373755
> 
> 
> ❤❤❤❤❤


Freddie!!! Lord Owl face! sooooooo lovely to see you looking fabulous ❤Xx


----------



## Clairabella

:Kiss 

And feeling fine  xx

He’s so yummy I just want to kiss him all the time  xxx


----------



## Soozi

Tawny75 said:


> I nearly went through RCIA many years ago but never took the final step. During my time attending Mass, I was given a Rosary by a lovely lady in the communion. I had never learned it, but to this day I still love it, I find great comfort in the repetition.


10 hail mary's And an our father! :Angelic


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Say hello to owl face ❤
> 
> I just want to smooch his little face off ❤
> 
> View attachment 373756


Oooooh! Little Freddy mooch! Made my day you have! xxx❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Tawny75

Soozi said:


> 10 hail mary's And an our father! :Angelic


I even learned it in Latin!


----------



## Soozi

Tawny75 said:


> I even learned it in Latin!


So did I lol!


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Then you two can't lie for me and say that I'm nice lol
> 
> Only SB left and SC
> 
> We are not practising either  but we still have our faith. I encourage Amy too as she goes to a catholic school and so is taught our faith through our choice of school. I also take her to church on the main celebrations, like easter, good Friday, xmas. Last year we went to midnight mass and that was a poor show not even her teachers went. Very sad to see


I can lie without having to confess. So here goes:
Claire, you are a perfect angel! You never ever committed a single sin. So confessions will be over before they started.


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Say hello to owl face ❤
> 
> I just want to smooch his little face off ❤
> 
> View attachment 373756


Freddy Owl Face looks a lot bigger already. His face less kittenish also. He is such a cute boy!


----------



## Clairabella

And more ❤


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I am not roman catholoc but I am christian. Good luck with service for granch. I think all ideas given above are great for a present.


----------



## Clairabella

Meanwhile tom tat king Thomas is having a bed bath  or is it a bath on a bed lol





































My master ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Lord Freddy of Owl Face, you are totally delicious (I am glad to see your little eyes looking so much better too). 

I am an ungodly heathen - but don't hold it against me  I went to Catholic secondary school, that was quite a baffling experience for me, having to learn all the responses at Mass. I always was very close to Sister Mary Angela though, who was our Deputy Head and we used to have many theological discussions - she always said for a non-Christian young woman, I behaved in a very christian way. 

Apart from I must confess I do have terrible thoughts about popping down the M4 to steal Freddy  

I'm glad that everything is getting sorted for your Grandad's funeral. We are here for you should you need us xx


----------



## SbanR

You're very lucky CC came to your rescue CB cos you wouldn't have got any joy from me. I'm not Catholic BUT..............



I'm a good Convent girl, I am
Said the Lord's prayer and my Hail Mary every morning at assembly


----------



## Clairabella

Yes - thank heavens (see how I haven't used the Lord's name in vain!) I had a feeling either CC or WW @Whompingwillow, would help me out lol. You should thank them too SB as them covering for me, saved everyone else from sinning 

Mrs F! I think I need to have a word with sister deputy head. Jumping in the teleporter to nick lord owl off me isn't very christianly lol. Imagine that though, if you did nick my third born, then Uncle Oscar and Freddy Of Owl could be twinning lol xx


----------



## Summercat

Wow Freddy is getting so big very handsome boy! How old is he now @Clairabella?

Religion wise, I would say I am most similar to agnostic.
I was baptized Orthodox but among my grandparents there was one Roman Catholic, Two Protestants and one Orthodox.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Yes - thank heavens (see how I haven't used the Lord's name in vain!) I had a feeling either CC or WW @Whompingwillow, would help me out lol. You should thank them too SB as them covering for me, saved everyone else from sinning
> 
> Mrs F! I think I need to have a word with sister deputy head. Jumping in the teleporter to nick lord owl off me isn't very christianly lol. Imagine that though, if you did nick my third born, then Uncle Oscar and Freddy Of Owl could be twinning lol xx


CC got there before me. I did think it quite loudly but I was on my phone earlier when catching up here, you know how much I love touch typing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It would only be a leeeeeetle visit


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Wow Freddy is getting so big very handsome boy! How old is he now @Clairabella?
> 
> Religion wise, I would say I am most similar to agnostic.
> I was baptized Orthodox but among my grandparents there was one Roman Catholic, Two Protestants and one Orthodox.


He's nearly 19 weeks SC ❤ My other two were neutered by now but he is late coz they wanted me to wait for him eyes to clear and then I was tied up over with my granch so my night and days all rolled into one. Next week when the funeral is out the way I'm gonna get on the case xx

I can take Thomas for his jab coz that's in and out but with Freddy I want to be here with him post op and I know I'm gonna have too much going on next week with helping with the buffet for the funeral etc and a lot of running around to pick stuff up and order stuff that I can't commit to being home to keep an eye on Freddy :,-(

Luckily, no rush xx but I'm mindful that it needs to be done coz I like the neutering done sooner rather than later xx

I still haven't bought funeral clothes yet. I just can't face it. I look online to order and then come off it :,-(


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
I was just asking as I was still thinking of him as smaller and he looks to have shot up, not because I thought about neutering. I am sure another week will be fine. Time flies, he was so little when you got him.
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> I was just asking as I was still thinking of him as smaller and he looks to have shot up, not because I thought about neutering. I am sure another week will be fine. Time flies, he was so little when you got him.
> Xx


I know love I didn't think for a second you was asking me about neutering  just saying in conversation - I'm the same I can't believe how fast he has grown. He was teeny tiny just a few weeks ago and a baby but now he is near halfway thru his kittenhood :-(. In the blink of an eye he has grown up. The other two seemed to be babies forever xxx


----------



## Soozi

Awww Lovi don’t worry about Freddy’s snip for now. Sort it out when the funeral over it will be stressful enough without worrying about Freddy. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww Lovi don't worry about Freddy's snip for now. Sort it out when the funeral over it will be stressful enough without worrying about Freddy. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my days, pressed reply then without replying lol 

He’ll be ok for another Week or so I think. Just hope he doesn’t start randomly spraying everywhere in the meantime lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Oh my days, pressed reply then without replying lol
> 
> He'll be ok for another Week or so I think. Just hope he doesn't start randomly spraying everywhere in the meantime lol xx


No I very much doubt it hun. Give yourself a week or so after the funeral but make the appointment soon so you know you've got it booked in. Everything will be fine sweetie! xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Oh my days ladies, my mother always reckons I'm hard work, as in fussy  but she is worse!!!! :Hilarious
> 
> I said to her about feather necklace. She doesn't like necklaces or anything around her neck apparently ! Lol
> 
> I said about the hair in a locket. She said the same as me about his hair. It's basically down to the wood :Hilarious so not gonna be able to get a strand but also again, she doesn't like necklaces :Banghead
> 
> I suggested the cushion. I casually said I'm gonna have one made for myself and she said it's nice but she isn't fussed on it for herself coz she doesn't do decorative stuff
> 
> So we r back to the drawing board for ideas :Arghh
> 
> @Trixie1 - she did mention a ring so I'm gonna have a google and see what I can find and put that to her  xx
> 
> @Emmasian - that sounds lovely that you shared some of your aunts ponchos. I had my grancha's scarf he always wore. I intend wearing it to his funeral as it's black but more importantly I can smell him on his scarf ❤ Also had two of his pillows which were on his bed when he passed. I wanted them because of being able to smell him on them - they were also brand new silent night ones in comparison to my Asda smartprice ones  swiped his alarm clock too which must be from the 1940s or something :Hilarious but every time we cwtched him up in bed or repositioned his pillows to make him comfy etc then his last words would be 'hows my clock now love, can I see it'  I was gonna plug it in the other day but thought knowing him he will knock it on at 3 in the morning or something and scare the hell out of me  he used to laugh at us when he would come to our house for 8am and we had just dragged ourselves out of our bed but he had been awake since before 6. He couldn't get his head around us being in bed at that time  but basically, I had his alarm clock ❤


On the ring idea - did your granch have any jewellery, maybe cufflinks, a ring himself, anything in a jewellerific metal? As you can get something of his re-made into something that she could use. My neighbour is a goldsmith and she does some beautiful work this way which then means so much to people. Rather than just having something that was left to them as a keepsake that they can't actually wear, they can turn it into something that they can use day to day and keep their loved ones with them xx


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> On the ring idea - did your granch have any jewellery, maybe cufflinks, a ring himself, anything in a jewellerific metal? As you can get something of his re-made into something that she could use. My neighbour is a goldsmith and she does some beautiful work this way which then means so much to people. Rather than just having something that was left to them as a keepsake that they can't actually wear, they can turn it into something that they can use day to day and keep their loved ones with them xx


That's a lovely idea xx will run that by my mum love. Thanks xx


----------



## huckybuck

Aww my goodness look at the size of him!!

I agree he has shot up and filled out beautifully!! A proper teenager lol!!

Another convent girl here - went to masses voluntarily and even retreats (though I was C of E). All went by the wayside when I went to Uni lol!! 

What about wearing something Granch liked to see you in for the funeral rather than buying something he wouldn’t have seen? You could always pop a new black cardigan or coat over the top or even a pretty black scarf on to make it more appropriate if you feel it necessary to wear something black. 

It’s not what others see it’s about saying goodbye and paying respects to Granch from you and no one else. Do what feels comfortable and appropriate for the two of you xxx


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> It would only be a leeeeeetle visit


Only long enough to pick up a certain four legged teenager


----------



## Clairabella

:,-( 

This time last week my granch went with the angels :,-(


----------



## lullabydream

Clairabella said:


> :,-(
> 
> This time last week my granch went with the angels :,-(


He will be looking down watching over you as he did on earth...he's always going to be with you

Take care

xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Ok. What actual time is it ladies? It always moithers the life out of me when the clocks change.

So my phone says 7.22 - is it really 6.22 or has my phone changed itself xx


----------



## Summercat

I don't know but when I want to see the time somewhere I set my iPad to that location.


----------



## Summercat

Ok, London shows 7:26 in the morning for me when I set it to London


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This is your time change alarm, it’s now 7:27am (8:27 in old money!)


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> I don't know but when I want to see the time somewhere I set my iPad to that location.


How do I do that SC? Can I do it on an iPhone? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Ok, London shows 7:26 in the morning for me when I set it to London


Thank you love xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> This is your time change alarm, it's now 7:27am (8:27 in old money!)


Yay, my time on my phone is ok then  it's not playing tricks on me lol xx


----------



## Summercat

It is under settings/date/ time on my iPad. 
I don't have an iPhone but probably the same, there is an option to set automatically to the current location, so I think they update any time changes for you.
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

I just found it going off your instructions  learn something new everyday. Thanks SC xx 

On mine it is set as ‘set automoticallg’ So already done to London. If I unclick on that though, I can change to the location I want  

How’s Jack and Mr Biggs doing love? Xx


----------



## Summercat

Yes, you can change location, try typing in a location you want to see if they have it. 
Biggles and Jack are playing right now, all good here.
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Yes, you can change location, try typing in a location you want to see if they have it.
> Biggles and Jack are playing right now, all good here.
> Xx


They are the best together. It melts me how Jack has fitted right in. It's like he was meant to be but also like he has been here forever. To see Nd read of Biggles being so happy is just the best. It's always a gamble I think bringing another cat in, coz it's only then you can truly work out of cats are better together or apart but Biggles has gone from strength to strength. It's the best seeing him back to his old happy self after his set back in the flat. Infact, it's like Jack completes Biggles in a way coz he's chirping more etc. So happy for you all. You went thru a terrible of time of it after the scare and now look at you's all ❤❤❤ Lovely to read a happy ending ❤ Xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Thank you:Cat
Xx


----------



## SuboJvR

I have an alarm clock that doesn't change automatically. It's handy and annoying - handy because then I KNOW what time it is, but annoying if I did need to get up!! 

There's something to be said for a conventional ticking hand clock that requires our help


----------



## Trixie1

Morning You don't realise how many clocks you have in the house until you have to change them!! I've got nine to put back!! Most of them downstairs on appliances!! Glad for the extra hour in bed!! Happy Sunday everyoneXx


----------



## Soozi

Morning all! I went to bed extra late so I wouldn’t wake until my normal time! I find it takes me a week to adjust tho.
Everyone ok? How’s you lovely Claire?
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Happy Sunday all 

Aww @Soozi took me ages to settle last night from being upset. It's so weird coz I just have a random cry over my granch and then I'm ok for another few days. I really don't feel like it has hit me, other than when i have these waves. It was all too fast to understand and get our head around it. It's horrible. I feel numb most of the time. Like I can't cry coz I can't believe it :,-(

But, having said that I'm ok today love thanks.

Other than the venue for afterwards has let us down. Told us no today 4 days before :-( it's a committee run club - coni club. The chairman passed on a message to a committee member to Amy's Dad and just said tell them the answer is No. no explanation or nothing. Didn't have the courteousy to ring us even after we had submitted a letter with our number on it xx


----------



## lullabydream

Clairabella said:


> Happy Sunday all
> 
> Aww @Soozi took me ages to settle last night from being upset. It's so weird coz I just have a random cry over my granch and then I'm ok for another few days. I really don't feel like it has hit me, other than when i have these waves. It was all too fast to understand and get our head around it. It's horrible. I feel numb most of the time. Like I can't cry coz I can't believe it :,-(
> 
> But, having said that I'm ok today love thanks.
> 
> Other than the venue for afterwards has let us down. Told us no today 4 days before :-( it's a committee run club - coni club. The chairman passed on a message to a committee member to Amy's Dad and just said tell them the answer is No. no explanation or nothing. Didn't have the courteousy to ring us even after we had submitted a letter with our number on it xx


That is absolutely rubbish about the venue..I would have added swear words just for you but it's s family forum so the word rubbish will have to do.

Fingers crossed you find a lovely venue to give everyone a chance to celebrate his life!


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Happy Sunday all
> 
> Aww @Soozi took me ages to settle last night from being upset. It's so weird coz I just have a random cry over my granch and then I'm ok for another few days. I really don't feel like it has hit me, other than when i have these waves. It was all too fast to understand and get our head around it. It's horrible. I feel numb most of the time. Like I can't cry coz I can't believe it :,-(
> 
> But, having said that I'm ok today love thanks.
> 
> Other than the venue for afterwards has let us down. Told us no today 4 days before :-( it's a committee run club - coni club. The chairman passed on a message to a committee member to Amy's Dad and just said tell them the answer is No. no explanation or nothing. Didn't have the courteousy to ring us even after we had submitted a letter with our number on it xx


Oh hun I can understand how you feel and night times are the worst. I was the same when my mum died it was too sudden! Then out of the blue it just hits you full force. It will take time for it to really sink in. I know it's morbid and I'm sorry but the funeral does help bring closure and although it still hurts like mad that you won't see them it somehow helps you accept it.
That's awful about the venue lovi do you have a plan B? Could your parish church suggest anywhere? Or the funeral directors? Are there too many people that you couldn't do a get together at one of your homes? Not ideal I know.
Thinking of you hun and know how your heart is breaking. 
Hugs
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Emmasian

What a bunch of unprofessional, unfeelng bastards! Is there a Facebook or social media page where we can all put disgusted comments? That's all you need at this sort of time. Incensed on your behalf.

(Thanks for reminding me about the clocks I had totally forgotten).


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> What a bunch of unprofessional, unfeelng bastards! Is there a Facebook or social media page where we can all put disgusted comments? That's all you need at this sort of time. Incensed on your behalf.
> 
> (Thanks for reminding me about the clocks I had totally forgotten).


:Hilarious

Em I'm creased. How you said it, is exactly what I thought when I was told about it lol. They have had the letter since Thursday too but was aware verbally from last Monday. Yet only decided to tell us no four days before and the way they went about telling us was out of order too. We are guessing at least 60 people to attend.

We are waiting on another venue to give us an answer but I'm just fuming. They are only being awkward coz they don't like Amy's Dad. He hasn't done anything wrong there and has been a member of the club for years but he's so quiet that he is often subject of cheap snipes from the chairman and his wife who run the place xx

It's disgusting in any case. Especially with no explanation. If they said no staff or double booked I'd give in but nothing other than tell Claire no and it's all peeing me off that it's the nicest venue in our town where we don't have that much choice


----------



## Trixie1

That’s really, really bad!! They should be ashamed of themselves letting down a family who are grieving and have enough on their plate to deal with!! Is there a church hall you could use nearby, or another local community venue you could use? Hoping you’ll find an even better venue Claire then the original. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Oh hun I can understand how you feel and night times are the worst. I was the same when my mum died it was too sudden! Then out of the blue it just hits you full force. It will take time for it to really sink in. I know it's morbid and I'm sorry but the funeral does help bring closure and although it still hurts like mad that you won't see them it somehow helps you accept it.
> That's awful about the venue lovi do you have a plan B? Could your parish church suggest anywhere? Or the funeral directors? Are there too many people that you couldn't do a get together at one of your homes? Not ideal I know.
> Thinking of you hun and know how your heart is breaking.
> Hugs
> xxx❤xxx


I was hoping the funeral would bring some acceptance or closure love xxxx think it's what I need coz now it doesn't feel real xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> Em I'm creased. How you said it, is exactly what I thought when I was told about it lol. They have had the letter since Thursday too but was aware verbally from last Monday. Yet only decided to tell us no four days before and the way they went about telling us was out of order too. We are guessing at least 60 people to attend.
> 
> We are waiting on another venue to give us an answer but I'm just fuming. They are only being awkward coz they don't like Amy's Dad. He hasn't done anything wrong there and has been a member of the club for years but he's so quiet that he is often subject of *cheap snipes from the chairman and his wife who run the place* xx
> 
> It's disgusting in any case. Especially with no explanation. If they said no staff or double booked I'd give in but nothing other than tell Claire no and it's all peeing me off that it's the nicest venue in our town where we don't have that much choice


As awful and frustrating as it is, methinks you may be better off without them !!!

We did mum's after-funeral-thing at the village club where we were both members of the darts team. They were super accommodating, it was just right really, at a time when you can't begin to think about organising anything they just handled it.


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> That's really, really bad!! They should be ashamed of themselves letting down a family who are grieving and have enough on their plate to deal with!! Is there a church hall you could use nearby, or another local community venue you could use? Hoping you'll find an even better venue Claire then the original. Xx


Thank you love xxx nothing through the church unfortunately. There's one we are waiting on again. Another possible but more travelling but not the end of the world if that's all available xx


----------



## huckybuck

You know sometimes these things happen for a reason. 

I hope you find somewhere else that in the end turns out to be much nicer - maybe not in venue but the people running it and the compassion they have that it’s your Granch’s funeral. 

Deep breaths - you will get it sorted and it will turn out to be the right place.


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> As awful and frustrating as it is, methinks you may be better off without them !!!
> 
> We did mum's after-funeral-thing at the village club where we were both members of the darts team. They were super accommodating, it was just right really, at a time when you can't begin to think about organising anything they just handled it.


Awww that's lovely @SuboJvR - so glad you had a better experience than us. Just feel like going and giving them a piece of my mind. It's awful they are more concerned about point scoring it seems. Might make them feel better but my mum straight away cried. They obviously have no thought or heart to do that to a grieving family just before the funeral. They know we are a small town and choices are very limited too xx I couldn't sleep going out of my way to spoil something like they have done xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> You know sometimes these things happen for a reason.
> 
> I hope you find somewhere else that in the end turns out to be much nicer - maybe not in venue but the people running it and the compassion they have that it's your Granch's funeral.
> 
> Deep breaths - you will get it sorted and it will turn out to be the right place.


Thanks HB xxx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Awww that's lovely @SuboJvR - so glad you had a better experience than us. Just feel like going and giving them a piece of my mind. It's awful they are more concerned about point scoring it seems. Might make them feel better but my mum straight away cried. They obviously have no thought or heart to do that to a grieving family just before the funeral. They know we are a small town and choices are very limited too xx I couldn't sleep going out of my way to spoil something like they have done xx


As a small town they should be even more careful about how they treat people, as it will surely affect their business!! Complete idiots!! xx


----------



## Summercat

If the church hall isn't itself an option, ask the church if they have recommendations from other places often used.
Hope you can get it sorted, that is not professional of the venue.


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> Yay, my time on my phone is ok then  it's not playing tricks on me lol xx


For future reference:


----------



## SbanR

Jesthar said:


> For future reference:
> 
> View attachment 373880


Yes, I used to leave my car clock be. And regularly gave myself a heart attack, thinking I was late


----------



## Emmasian

I am terrible for forgetting, especially because Sunday is my lounge about in pyjamas and not see anyone much day. I have gone into work on Monday both an hour late and an hour early over the years!

@Clairabella I hope your alternative venue works out. At least you won't be putting money into the pockets of those complete scrote.


----------



## Clairabella

These pair though ❤❤

This was after owl face had given his brother a wash ❤


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> These pair though ❤❤
> 
> This was after owl face had given his brother a wash ❤
> 
> View attachment 373995


I just LOVE this photo


----------



## SbanR

Very sweet, especially Owl face.
Have you managed to secure an alternative venue CB?


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Very sweet, especially Owl face.
> Have you managed to secure an alternative venue CB?


We have SB  thank the lord!! Lol.

Glad we won't be putting any money in the pockets of the other place  Xx

The other place is further away but a bigger room too. Luckily worked out ok in the end ❤ x

We have one full day tomoro and then the next day funeral arrangements start with my granch being received into the church :,-(


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> These pair though ❤❤
> 
> This was after owl face had given his brother a wash ❤
> 
> View attachment 373995


What an absolutely gorgeous photo of these two❤Xx


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you and Amy this week


----------



## Summercat

Lovely photo
Glad you were able to sort the venue.
Xx


----------



## Trixie1

Glad you sorted a new venue too. x


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous photo of these two❤Xx


Thank you love xxx could quite cheerfully kids their faces off ❤❤ Lol xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Lovely photo
> Glad you were able to sort the venue.
> Xx


Thank you SC ❤ They are best butties ❤❤ Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Thinking of you and Amy this week


Thanks SB ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! Those two :Kiss 

Glad things are sorted for Grandad's wake, CB. Sending love to you all xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Oooh look at them both. Freddy Owl Face is just looking PERFECT. What a champ xxxx


----------



## Soozi

Awww look at those two scrumptious boys! ❤❤ 
Sorry not been on much today just got so much going on I only have time to
Pop in and out quick.
Claire I’m so pleased you’ve found another venue hun and the fact it’s better than the last place. Are you ok love? xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks love xx yip I’m ok ❤ You ok? Everything ok with you love? Xxx


Love love love Liddy’s Halloween pic  she is far too beautiful to be scary though I’m afraid  :Kiss Xxxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thanks love xx yip I'm ok ❤ You ok? Everything ok with you love? Xxx
> 
> Love love love Liddy's Halloween pic  she is far too beautiful to be scary though I'm afraid  :Kiss Xxxx


Not too bad lovely! A bit stressed and tired. 
Lol! Liddy couldn't look scary if she tried she's my pretty girl. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Not too bad lovely! A bit stressed and tired.
> Lol! Liddy couldn't look scary if she tried she's my pretty girl. xxx❤xxx


Sorry love to hear you've had a stressful day. Anything I can do love then give me a shout ❤❤❤ Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Struggling ladies not gonna lie :,-( 

Hope you’s are all ok ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## ewelsh

Of course your struggling, it’s one of the worst things to go through, you loved him!

Try stay busy, surround yourself with things you like xx
Much love x


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> Of course your struggling, it's one of the worst things to go through, you loved him!
> 
> Try stay busy, surround yourself with things you like xx
> Much love x


Thank you @ewelsh xxxx having times where it hits me. Today being one but only a bit harder. All systems go here in preparation for his funeral and I Can't even think of him or say his name without falling apart :,-( Xxxx


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you @ewelsh xxxx having times where it hits me. Today being one but only a bit harder. All systems go here in preparation for his funeral and I Can't even think of him or say his name without falling apart :,-( Xxxx


Keep taking deep breaths hun. I can understand how difficult it is to deal with the waves of sadness. Stay strong sweetie but cry when you need to. xxx❤xxx


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurry slowly, Claire. Hurry slowly.


----------



## Summercat

Biggles, Jack and I send you a hug and virtual cat cuddles.
Xx


----------



## huckybuck

Thinking of you today xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Thinking of you Claire xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Treaclesmum said:


> Thinking of you Claire xxx


Thank you my lovelies ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

Can't shake it off today :,-(. Think I'm just winding myself up coz the funeral is getting so near :,-( wondered when it was gonna hit me xxx i'll Be ok though xx was just thinking out loud I think xx


----------



## Tawny75

Clairabella said:


> Thank you my lovelies ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
> 
> Can't shake it off today :,-(. Think I'm just winding myself up coz the funeral is getting so near :,-( wondered when it was gonna hit me xxx i'll Be ok though xx was just thinking out loud I think xx


You carry on m'dear, think of us all here in your computer/phone/tablet as your sounding board


----------



## ewelsh

Keep talking @Clairabella it's the only way! X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, you will be OK - but it's also not very long since your Grandad died, so be kind to yourself. There is no timetable for grief.


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> Keep talking @Clairabella it's the only way! X


Thank you ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, you will be OK - but it's also not very long since your Grandad died, so be kind to yourself. There is no timetable for grief.


Mrs F ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Trixie1

One day at a time, Sending lots and lots of love, thinking of you❤Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> One day at a time, Sending lots and lots of love, thinking of you❤Xx


Thank you love xxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Anyone know if this is a fake? I haven't ordered flowers from London


----------



## Summercat

Maybe someone sent them to you?


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Maybe someone sent them to you?


An admirer lol. I'm worried. Sometimes (as in today) I was clicking onto loads of things coz I was reading loads of stuff about harry and Megan lol. So then I'd click on one thing then another and end up god knows where. Web addresses I don't even recognise. What if they are fake and they can see in my phone xx


----------



## Summercat

I am not sure, I would probably not click the view order to be safe.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> I am not sure, I would probably not click the view order to be safe.


I've seen txts and emails before where they say you've inherited two million from your grandad. Click to confirm lol. I know if you click those ones once you have done that they can see in your phone. But today on one of the harry and Megan pages I was on, a pop up came up on my phone and it was for flowers. I didn't order any but I wonder if I have coz I got my bank card on Apple Pay. Although in saying that I think u have to confirm payments with Apple Pay. Oh my god, I get myself into some messes lol. Must be fake coz why else would I need to confirm flowers??! Also I have just looked and nothing gone off my card so that's ok xx


----------



## Trixie1

I think someone ordered them for you too, do you think you ordered them accidentally while looking around on the net today? Battery looks a bit low!!x


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> I think someone ordered them for you too, do you think you ordered them accidentally while looking around on the net today? Battery looks a bit low!!x


That's exactly what I think I could have done love xx or that it's a fake coz when I've been reading harry and Meghan stuff I've landed up ten pages down the line on a site I don't even recognise in my search bar lol.

But no payment gone off my card yet xx

I've googled flower box l and Flower box London comes up but not flower box l so it must be fake xx


----------



## Clairabella

I’m on 29% now love :Hilarious xxx


----------



## Summercat

Hmm it says view order not confirm but I would still hold off clicking, it could be someone sent them.


----------



## Clairabella

I joined my mother on a tracking app. Basically she can track us lol. Every since that my battery just drains all the time lol. She gets notifications to warn her that my battery is low and to tell me to charge my phone. Which is like half a dozen times a day  I’m sure she is tapping in on my battery really lol xx


----------



## Summercat

Flower Box L could just be for texts.
Who knows you may get a surprise but if not nothing lost.


----------



## Summercat

Just looked at their website, very nice.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Hmm it says view order not confirm but I would still hold off clicking, it could be someone sent them.


It would probably be safe for me to click coz even with my bank details they are not likely to siphon much out of my account love :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Just looked at their website, very nice.


Was that flower box? Xx

I couldn't find flower box l


----------



## Summercat

Dunno, I am not sure how all scammers work, so I err on the side of caution


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> I'm on 29% now love :Hilarious xxx


Don't think you can order them accidentally without entering card details or address looks like someone may have ordered them, just have to wait and see if they turn up! glad its 29% nowx


----------



## Summercat

Flower box London, looks gorgeous.
I was going to see if they sometimes abreviated L but got distracted by the flowers :Shy


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Dunno, I am not sure how all scammers work, so I err on the side of caution


Yea, me too love xx I think I'm more afraid of them crashing my phone lol. Then I'd be scuppered - not being able to log on CC lol. That's worse than them robbing me lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Flower box London, looks gorgeous.
> I was going to see if they sometimes abreviated L but got distracted by the flowers :Shy


Just checked out the site! the flowers are gorgeous


----------



## Summercat

^^^
Yes


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just checking in to say I am thinking of you, I know today will be hard, with Grandad being received into the church. I might not get chance to say tomorrow but I hope that all goes well with the funeral and I send you strength and love to get through what will be a tough day. Love to your whole family xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just checking in to say I am thinking of you, I know today will be hard, with Grandad being received into the church. I might not get chance to say tomorrow but I hope that all goes well with the funeral and I send you strength and love to get through what will be a tough day. Love to your whole family xxx


Thank you Mrs F xxxxx we are home now xx goes without saying that it was hard. No doubt tomorrow will be the worst but I'm still at peace in mind knowing that he is resting with the angels and didn't suffer at all. Hopefully we can do him proud one last time as we say our final goodbye ❤

Thank you for sending us love and your thoughts xxxxx


----------



## huckybuck

I am glad he is safe in church and you are home. He will be watching over you.
Have a good rest ready for tomorrow...

He will be so proud of you both xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> I am glad he is safe in church and you are home. He will be watching over you.
> Have a good rest ready for tomorrow...
> 
> He will be so proud of you both xx


Feel like I could sleep on a chickens lip lol but knowing me my head will hit the pillow and i'll Be wide awake lol xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Thank you Mrs F xxxxx we are home now xx goes without saying that it was hard. No doubt tomorrow will be the worst but I'm still at peace in mind knowing that he is resting with the angels and didn't suffer at all. Hopefully we can do him proud one last time as we say our final goodbye ❤
> 
> Thank you for sending us love and your thoughts xxxxx


Just wanted to add that you will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow Claire, I'm glad that you have found peace in knowing that he didn't suffer and I'm certain that you and Amy will do him proud tomorrow and always. Sending lots of love and strength to you both. ❤Xxx


----------



## Tawny75

Think of you and all your family tomorrow xx


----------



## Soozi

It's the hardest day Claire! But I think you will feel more at peace when it's over please remember these words hun. All my love for tomorrow to you and all your family.


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you ladies ❤ Very muchly appreciated xxx

With everything else going on, I forgot to make one very special announcement.

Today was this ones adoption day ❤ He has no idea how much he means to me ❤ Until my boys, I never knew it was possible to feel the way I do about my babies. I worship the ground all four of his paws walk on. As I do his brothers too xxxx

For his adoption day, I got him a home made cat bed ❤

Here he is showing off his new gift lol.........

Prince Edward of Wales ❤

Happy adoption day beautiful boy xxx


----------



## Summercat

Happy adoption day Edward!


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Happy adoption day Edward!


Thank you love xx one year today since we got him from a rescue at 8wks old xxx


----------



## Summercat

Post a throw back pic if you can?


----------



## Trixie1

Happy adoption day you handsome chap you!!❤x


----------



## huckybuck

rAww happy adoption day gorgeous Edward xx


----------



## Clairabella

Ok - you twisted my arm 

This is 7 week old Edward. The pic used by the rescue to advertise him










This is an 8 week old Edward - the day he came home ❤










And this is him two nights later when he decided to make friends with his big brother ❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Prince Ed said thank you aunties ❤


----------



## Summercat

Oh what a little cutie:Cat
They grow so fast it seems


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Oh what a little cutie:Cat
> They grow so fast it seems


Definitely SC xx loved every minute of seeing them grow and their personality coming out on each of them but it literally goes so fast xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Your Royal Highness, you really were a totally scrumptious kitty  Of course, you're totally handsome now too. Happy Gotcha Day, Edward xx


----------



## Clairabella

It was his batman mask which made me fall for him lol xx

He said thank you ❤ 

I think he knows he is lush as he has heaps of confidence lol, he’s so cheeky, he makes me smile every day ❤ Xxx


----------



## Matrod

Happy gotcha day Edward :Happy I used to have that dressing gown & mine too was claimed quickly by two certain cats so I had to buy another one for myself .


----------



## Soozi

*







HAPPY GOTCHA DAY GORGEOUS HRH EDWARD! xxx
*


----------



## Clairabella

Matrod said:


> Happy gotcha day Edward :Happy I used to have that dressing gown & mine too was claimed quickly by two certain cats so I had to buy another one for myself .


:Hilarious

Our cats obviously know a nice dressing gown when they see 1 love  xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> *
> View attachment 374268
> HAPPY GOTCHA DAY GORGEOUS HRH EDWARD! xxx*
> [/QUOTE
> 
> He said thank you aunty sooz. Xxxxx


----------



## ebonycat

Happy Gotcha Day handsome boy :Kiss:Kiss

I will be thinking of you & Amy tomorrow. I hope everything goes smoothly.
It’s going to be a tough day, with all sorts of emotions running wild but try to remember your grandad is with god & his angels now, he’s pain free & with loved ones that have already past.
Sending hugs to you xx

Edit to add, when I was at mass on Sunday & this morning I lit a candle for your grandad. Fr & I also said prayers for your grandad & your family xx


----------



## ebonycat

Do not stand at my grave and weep 
I am not there. I do not sleep. 
I am a thousand winds that blow. 
I am the diamond glints on snow. 
I am the sunlight on ripened grain. 
I am the gentle autumn rain. 
When you awaken in the morning's hush 
I am the swift uplifting rush 
Of quiet birds in circled flight. 
I am the soft stars that shine at night. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry; 
I am not there. I did not die.

by Mary Elizabeth Frye


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Happy Gotcha Day handsome boy :Kiss:Kiss
> 
> I will be thinking of you & Amy tomorrow. I hope everything goes smoothly.
> It's going to be a tough day, with all sorts of emotions running wild but try to remember your grandad is with god & his angels now, he's pain free & with loved ones that have already past.
> Sending hugs to you xx
> 
> Edit to add, when I was at mass on Sunday & this morning I lit a candle for your grandad. Fr & I also said prayers for your grandad & your family xx


Thank you so much for saying prayers for us and lighting candles for my granch too xxx I can't eben say how grateful I am and what it means to me ❤ Thank you xx


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Do not stand at my grave and weep
> I am not there. I do not sleep.
> I am a thousand winds that blow.
> I am the diamond glints on snow.
> I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
> I am the gentle autumn rain.
> When you awaken in the morning's hush
> I am the swift uplifting rush
> Of quiet birds in circled flight.
> I am the soft stars that shine at night.
> Do not stand at my grave and cry;
> I am not there. I did not die.
> 
> by Mary Elizabeth Frye


I love this poem ❤ Xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Me too, I chose the last two lines of this verse for the inscription on my Grandma’s grave, and the words are so true, I still feel her presence and her comfort in times of need xx


----------



## Clairabella

Treaclesmum said:


> Me too, I chose the last two lines of this verse for the inscription on my Grandma's grave, and the words are so true, I still feel her presence and her comfort in times of need xx


That sounds beautiful how you included it on it grandma's grave xxx

So perfect and fitting. I find this poem very comforting. The words of this poem are so meaningful it makes you feel closer to whoever you've lost when you read this, I think xxx


----------



## ebonycat

My dad died a month before my 9th birthday & this poem was given to me printed out & in a lovely frame. I still have it 32 years later.
I remember this poem each time a loved one of mine has died & it helps heal my broken heart & brings comfort to me xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie sends her love and a happy belated Gotcha Day to her twin, she is sorry she missed it yesterday.


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you today, Claire! xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Will be thinking of you today too.Xx


----------



## lullabydream

Just popped by to say I am thinking of you today.

Give Granch a lovely send off, and celebrate his life.


----------



## Matrod

Thinking of you today Claire xx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> Annie sends her love and a happy belated Gotcha Day to her twin, she is sorry she missed it yesterday.
> View attachment 374300


❤❤❤❤❤ love this!! ed said thank you xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you all xxxxx

Hopefully I will catch you all later when I’m home but I have a feeling I might not be able to. Will probably be fit for nothing but my bed :,-( 

Thank you so much for thinking of us xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> xxx


Thank you lovely lady ❤ Xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Fake tan on my face may not have been my brightest idea lol. At this rate, i’ll Be streaky and white by the time I get there  xx


----------



## Summercat

^^ just blend it in if it runs.
Don't worry, if just want to crash when get home, 
Take care, xx


----------



## SbanR

Sending lots of love.

Will it really streak? Never mind, you can set a new trend


----------



## SuboJvR

Thinking of you all today xxx
I know you are hoping for some closure, it will give that, but remember he is always with you as well in all that you do - including helping you get through today xxx


----------



## TriTri

Thinking of you today Amica . I hope all goes well xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Sending lots of love.
> 
> Will it really streak? Never mind, you can set a new trend


Maybe wash away from tears more than streak


----------



## Clairabella

TriTri said:


> Thinking of you today Amica . I hope all goes well xx


Thank you Amigo xx hope you, NM and posh spice are ok ❤


----------



## Clairabella

SuboJvR said:


> Thinking of you all today xxx
> I know you are hoping for some closure, it will give that, but remember he is always with you as well in all that you do - including helping you get through today xxx


Thanks love xx


----------



## SbanR

I think everyone will cry loads today, and in the days to come. It's only natural, you all love him very much. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> ^^ just blend it in if it runs.
> Don't worry, if just want to crash when get home,
> Take care, xx


Thank you SC xx Can't wait to get home to catch up with my boys. They will calm me down xxx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> I think everyone will cry loads today, and in the days to come. It's only natural, you all love him very much. Xx


Yip and after a glass of wine later I won't care how much of a mess I look anyway lol xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Meanwhile Ed is lovin life in his new birthday basket :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Owl face likes the basket bed too


----------



## ewelsh

Sending love and strength for today x


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> Sending love and strength for today x


Thank you xxxxxx


----------



## Tawny75

Claire, this is a well know poem but someone gave it to me when my Bampy (Grandad) died when I was twelve. We are all with you today x

Do not stand at my grave and weep 
I am not there. I do not sleep. 
I am a thousand winds that blow. 
I am the diamond glints on snow. 
I am the sunlight on ripened grain. 
I am the gentle autumn rain. 
When you awaken in the morning's hush 
I am the swift uplifting rush 
Of quiet birds in circled flight. 
I am the soft stars that shine at night. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry; 
I am not there. I did not die.


----------



## huckybuck

Thinking of you today lovely.
Give him the best send off you can - he deserves it. Try to relax once the funeral part is over and drink to his wonderful life. He will be with you all day so let him see you smile xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Thinking of you today lovely.
> Give him the best send off you can - he deserves it. Try to relax once the funeral part is over and drink to his wonderful life. He will be with you all day so let him see you smile xxxx


Thank you xxxx

Hows Grace HB? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Tawny75 said:


> Claire, this is a well know poem but someone gave it to me when my Bampy (Grandad) died when I was twelve. We are all with you today x
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and weep
> I am not there. I do not sleep.
> I am a thousand winds that blow.
> I am the diamond glints on snow.
> I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
> I am the gentle autumn rain.
> When you awaken in the morning's hush
> I am the swift uplifting rush
> Of quiet birds in circled flight.
> I am the soft stars that shine at night.
> Do not stand at my grave and cry;
> I am not there. I did not die.


Thank you love xx love this poem so much. It's so true xx


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xxxx
> 
> Hows Grace HB? Xx


She's doing well CB - don't worry about her at all xxx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> She's doing well CB - don't worry about her at all xxx


I know she is in good hands with her mummy but I hate thinking of her not being well :,-( give her cwtches from us 5 xx


----------



## SbanR

My, Lord Freddy has grown so much CB


----------



## Soozi

Claire! I’m with you in spirit today Lovi! It’s going to be hard on you all. All my thoughts are with you. Granch will be at peace. 
Hugs
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Soozi

Bless Freddy he’s growing fast! ❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> My, Lord Freddy has grown so much CB





Soozi said:


> Claire! I'm with you in spirit today Lovi! It's going to be hard on you all. All my thoughts are with you. Granch will be at peace.
> Hugs
> xxx❤xxx





Soozi said:


> Bless Freddy he's growing fast! ❤❤❤xxx


.

He's a littlw chubbier but I think it is kitty fat lol which is exactly the same as puppy fat only for kittens instead lol xxx

He has sprouted out of nowhere lol and only fed 3 75g tins of thrive or encore a day x he would eat more without a doubt in my mind but I am keeping an eye on his weight. I'd rather him with kitten fat than to see him all bones like he was coming out of hospital with herpes :,-(. Looked like he didn't belong to anyone that day :,-(

Thanks Sooz xxx I'm gettibg ready as we speak and not doing too bad  xxxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Good luck for today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just popping in to say I hope all went as smoothly as these things can today. I've been thinking about you all, hope the glass of wine (or three) has helped you have a sob and a reminisce. I do think that's exactly the point of a wake, crying and sharing happy memories. You carry him with you in your heart, always.


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you xxx I’m still out and lost count on what number wine I’m on lol.

My granch had a beautiful send off xx so many people came to say goodbye ❤ I’m so pleased for him xxxx he must’ve been well liked and loved by others too xxxx


----------



## ChaosCat

So glad it was a beautiful send off! Now you need your feet up and three cuddly cats around you. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> So glad it was a beautiful send off! Now you need your feet up and three cuddly cats around you. xxx


Cuddles later with my boys that's for sure ❤ Just a couple more wines first though lol xxx


----------



## Summercat

Take care, sounds a lovely send off.
Xx


----------



## Soozi

Awww I’m so pleased that he got the lovely send off he deserved. Bless you Granch sleep peacefully. 
Hugs and love to you all Claire. 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww I'm so pleased that he got the lovely send off he deserved. Bless you Granch sleep peacefully.
> Hugs and love to you all Claire.
> xxx❤xxx


❤❤❤❤❤

Thank you lovely lady ❤


----------



## huckybuck

Clairabella said:


> Thank you xxx I'm still out and lost count on what number wine I'm on lol.
> 
> My granch had a beautiful send off xx so many people came to say goodbye ❤ I'm so pleased for him xxxx he must've been well liked and loved by others too xxxx


That is all anyone can wish for - to be loved and missed by so many. Really pleased lots came to pay their respects and the service was beautiful.
I'm sure there will be a few glasses raised tonight and over the weekend from friends he didn't even know....xxxx


----------



## Trixie1

So Glad all went ok today Claire, and he had a really good send off by the sounds of it. He will always be with you❤Xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Warming to hear that your granch had the send off he clearly deserved.

Hannah


----------



## SuboJvR

Glad it went well today claire, well done all of you xxx

Freddy is looking awesome! I would say feed as much as he wants though, Joey has gone through tubbier phases but none of it really stuck until he was a good 7 months. Even then he suddenly grew out of it again. You’ll find he looks fatter some days then the next day he looks thin coz he’s grown!!! But kittens need their growth foodies! His tail also looks lush


----------



## Emmasian

So glad to hear yesterday went well - I'm sure you have him the send off he deserved and that he was watching with a big smile on his face. No wonder you were tired out, be kind to yourself and allow yourself to grieve.

Happy belated gotcha day to Edward the Black (and white) Prince too. Gorgeous kitten photo xxx


----------



## Soozi

Morning all! xxx
Claire hope you managed to sleep ok! I expect the events of the day we’re playing over in your head.thinking of you hun. 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just checking in, my little Welsh cakes. Hope you’re doing ok, Claire. Sometimes post-funeral can be tough, as you’ve focussed on getting “through that bit”, so be kind to yourself over the coming days and let your body have the rest it needs. Daytime napping with His Royal Highnesses (yes, all three of them) is encouraged. Big loves to all 16 legs xx


----------



## Clairabella

Good morning ladies xx

Think I logged on yesterday morning for a few minutes but didn't feel up to it after that :,-(

I got home about 7ish on Thursday night. The funeral was lovely and there was a lovely atmosphere there. Some stayed longer than I did but because it was also a day where family we haven't seen in ages came together and so that was nice too. I knew by 7pm. As people started dwindling away, I knew I had enough of being there and needed some quiet time to think and cry for him so I took myself off home with human Amy and to be with my boys ❤

Afterwards seems harder though. It's like now we have nothing left to do for my granch and he's gone :,-( I know it's all part and parcel of grief/loss though and i'll be ok xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx gonna try and catch up on some posts soon coz I haven't yet. I'm sorry if I have missed anything xx

Thank you all so much for standing by us and supporting us through our loss xx

I have a pic for you all. Taken two nights before my granch went with the angels :,-(

It's mad coz this was the Thursday evening, only two days before on the Tuesday night he was taken to hospital and the paramedics told us to be prepared that we would lose him on the way. He defied them and made it, got to the hospital and they said it's gonna be hours, this was it. I slept in the car in the hospital car park to be there for him and yet he still defied what they said and even bounced back. He came home and had this pic taken just two days later after basically being told he was on his last legs on the Tuesday.

Here he is ❤ My granch and my cousins baby. His great granddaughter xxx










Rest with the angels granch ❤


----------



## Summercat

Lovely photo @Clairabella 
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Lovely photo @Clairabella
> Xx


Thank you ❤ I love it xxx

He had a hospital bed brought in for him to be nurses on which he was fuming about lol but was essential really for him to be nursed at home. Then we bought him new bedding, he tried it but didn't like it so ended up nicking the pink quilt which was my sisters that she had taken over there for her night duty lol. He had new quilt covers too. Really expensive ones we bought him to spoil him and he wouldn't let us put it on the pink quilt lol. He was like no it's ok love I'll have this one lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Morning all! 
Claire it will take time for healing but you will get there eventually. You will be able to smile at the memories. Take your time. 
Huge hugs to you all!
xxx❤❤❤❤❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

What a lovely photo of your Granch with his great granddaughter to keep for always! Sending lots and lots of love Claire, do try and get some rest this weekend you must feel emotionally drained, lots of cuddles with the king and prince Edward and Freddie will do you the world of good!! ❤Xx


----------



## SbanR

Beautiful photo CB. Take care love.
Cwtches xxx


----------



## ewelsh

That’s such a lovely photo! X


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you ❤ Xxxx 

It’s literally the only pic I have ever taken of him on my phone and one i’ll Keep forever ❤ Xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thank you ❤ Xxxx
> 
> It's literally the only pic I have ever taken of him on my phone and one i'll Keep forever ❤ Xxx


It's a lovely photo hun. ❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Not gonna lie, I could actually kiss his face off, I'm besotted by him, he's such a cutie ❤


----------



## Summercat

Freddy is definitely handsome:Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Freddy is definitely handsome:Cat


Thank you SC and even better that he loves cwtches with his Mamma  xx how are my butties Mr Jack and Mr Biggles doing? ❤


----------



## Summercat

They are good thanks:Cat, ordered a barrel for them. Jack goes with the flow, he is very easy. He will lay on my lap on his back and purrs if you rub his tummy. I clipped all his nails today. Easy peasy, such a chilled out little guy.

Freddy looks like he may keep a bit of fluff? (Not that I am obsessed with fluff or anything and hoping Jack might be a wee little bit fluffy as well:Shy)


----------



## Clairabella

Awww he sounds like a dream SC ❤ Which barrel did u get xxx

Funny you should say that about Freddy’s fur because he is a little fluff bug and I know they have kitten fur but his coat definitely isn’t that it feels different and much more fluffy xxx


----------



## Summercat

I think it was by the Italian brand Ferribella.

Yes, I think Freddy will retain a little fluff and have a rounder face which is cute


----------



## Clairabella

Aww bet it’ll be lush  I think you should post us some pics of the boys putting the barrel through QC when it has arrived lol xxx


----------



## Summercat

^^will do
Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, Lord Freddy of Owl Face, you are truly delicious. Such a handsome boy. No wonder your Momma loves you so much, snuggly and handsome all in one bundle of fluff


----------



## Emmasian

What a beautiful picture of your lovely Granch, he looks and sounds an amazing man. I agree that after the funeral starts the hardest part of grief where the emptiness begins. Where does all that energy go that you have put into caring for the person? It's just bleak.

So glad you have got your human and feline family. Owlface is coming on a little treat. I could reach into his photos and squidge him.

Take care and lots of rest. We are here when you need us xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Anyone know where @Soozi is xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

She sent me a message about the Homeless Polish Cat Fund and said she'd been poorly with the lurgy, so maybe she's still under the weather? GWS @Soozi - hope you are on the mend very soon.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> She sent me a message about the Homeless Polish Cat Fund and said she'd been poorly with the lurgy, so maybe she's still under the weather? GWS @Soozi - hope you are on the mend very soon.


Thanks for letting me know Mrs F xxx I've just inbox her. Hope she gets well soon too xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

She’s got either the flu or a cold CB - she’ll be back as soon as she can though xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Aw get well @Soozi xx


----------



## Soozi

Hi loves!
I’ve just had a bit of flu! No cold just hot then shivering and a horrible headache for days! Sorry I’ve not been on just slept a lot and only popped in from time to time. Feeling much better tonight thanks lovelies.
How’s everyone?
Claire are you ok sweetie?
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Glad your feeling better @Soozi, Claire hope you Amy and the boys are all ok? Xx
Oh! Forgot to ask Soozi. How's Max doing??


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Glad your feeling better @Soozi, Claire hope you Amy and the boys are all ok? Xx
> Oh! Forgot to ask Soozi. How's Max doing??


Hello my lovely xxx

I'm ok thanks. We're all good over the bridge in Wales  I feel a bit all over the place, can't even explain it properly but I'm ok love, thanks for asking xxx

you ok? Xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Hello my lovely xxx
> 
> I'm ok thanks. We're all good over the bridge in Wales  I feel a bit all over the place, can't even explain it properly but I'm ok love, thanks for asking xxx
> 
> you ok? Xx


Lovely to hear from you glad all ok over the bridge I'm good too, thanks for asking, bit manic at work but okXx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Claire I hope you are all coping the best you can.
Hope your three darling boys are keeping you busy & giving you extra snuggles, Freddy is so gorgeous.
You & your family have been in my prayers xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Lovely to hear from you glad all ok over the bridge I'm good too, thanks for asking, bit manic at work but okXx





ebonycat said:


> Morning Claire I hope you are all coping the best you can.
> Hope your three darling boys are keeping you busy & giving you extra snuggles, Freddy is so gorgeous.
> You & your family have been in my prayers xx


Thank you so much ❤

Freddy is yummy isn't he ❤ He's my little welsh sheep owl lol. He's gone really vocal and doesn't stop bleeting at me lol. He's just so fluffy too. The best for cwtches ❤

Having said that I have the pleasure of this ones company today it seems. Love the bones of him, he's the most confident and independent of them all but at the same time he is never ever far behind me. When I look at him I gush with so much love for him I just want to scoop him up tight but he would go daft if picked up lol xx

Here he is keeping an eye on his mum. Always near but I think he knows I'm finding it hard :,-(

Prince Edward of Wales ❤



















I just need to come a bit closer mam ❤ Make sure you're ok there ❤










And i'll Make you some bicuits or welsh cakes lol



















I'm such a lucky mammy ❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

And my master, king tom tat ❤ Also joining me on mam's bed ❤



















My first born ❤ My boy ❤


----------



## Clairabella

@Summercat I think I spot one curly eye whisker lol xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Clairabella said:


> Thank you so much ❤
> 
> Freddy is yummy isn't he ❤ He's my little welsh sheep owl lol. He's gone really vocal and doesn't stop bleeting at me lol. He's just so fluffy too. The best for cwtches ❤
> 
> Having said that I have the pleasure of this ones company today it seems. Love the bones of him, he's the most confident and independent of them all but at the same time he is never ever far behind me. When I look at him I gush with so much love for him I just want to scoop him up tight but he would go daft if picked up lol xx
> 
> Here he is keeping an eye on his mum. Always near but I think he knows I'm finding it hard :,-(
> 
> Prince Edward of Wales ❤
> 
> View attachment 375013
> 
> 
> View attachment 375014
> 
> 
> I just need to come a bit closer mam ❤ Make sure you're ok there ❤
> 
> View attachment 375015
> 
> 
> And i'll Make you some bicuits or welsh cakes lol
> 
> View attachment 375016
> 
> 
> View attachment 375017
> 
> 
> I'm such a lucky mammy ❤❤❤


Oh I do love ed!


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh I do love ed!


Ed very much loves his aunty M too ❤


----------



## Soozi

Morning loves! Ed is adorable but all your boys are! xxx


----------



## Soozi

Trixie1 said:


> Glad your feeling better @Soozi, Claire hope you Amy and the boys are all ok? Xx
> Oh! Forgot to ask Soozi. How's Max doing??


Max is doing great! One of the posters I put up near our main gate has been taken down! Still no owner has come forwards and no lost posters been put up that we have seen. I will be talking to Bridget later for an update he's been with her a week already. ❤


----------



## SbanR

Beautiful photos of your boys CB.

Hope max stays with Bridget Soozi. More photos please


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> Beautiful photos of your boys CB.
> 
> Hope max stays with Bridget Soozi. More photos please


I just spoke to Bridget! Max is going to be neutered next week hopefully, our Vet has been off with a bad back but should be OK by then. She said he is the most gorgeous boy and follows her everywhere, plays fetch and loves everyone! I have asked for more pics but she's not great with using her camera! lol! XXX


----------



## Clairabella

Can’t Max come to live with mummy Sooz and daddy mr sooz? ❤

I think Liddy would love a brother too ❤ Lol xxxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Thank you @SbanR - look at king Thomas tat being all cute and sleepy ❤ It's no wonder I'm in love with him xx


----------



## Clairabella

Guess where my little welsh sheep owl is going next week?

He’s booked in for the chop :Writing octor


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Can't Max come to live with mummy Sooz and daddy mr sooz? ❤
> 
> I think Liddy would love a brother too ❤ Lol xxxxx


This is a difficult one hun! And I was sorely tempted but Liddy has been an only child for 5 years! She had been with Bridget for 2 months when we adopted her and did not enjoy the company of the other cats she would go under a chair or just sit outside her pen so it was too risky! I had to put her happiness first. 
Bridget wouldn't let max go anyway now. Lol! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> Guess where my little welsh sheep owl is going next week?
> 
> He's booked in for the chop :Writing octor


:Woot Good luck little owl. Hope all straight forward CB


----------



## Clairabella

Awww fair comment love. I would’ve done exactly the same. Not fair on little lady if it would make her unhappy love is it xx 

I agree with SB though I think we need more pics lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> :Woot Good luck little owl. Hope all straight forward CB


God help them with him lol. He's a fiesty little one, I bet he won't be happy lol. I best warn them he's a fast runner in case he tries to escape in protest lol xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Love Ed's expression in the last pic


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> Guess where my little welsh sheep owl is going next week?
> 
> He's booked in for the chop :Writing octor


Oh no! The Pom-Pom-ectomy! Baby Owl Face, your uncle Oscar says it's not too bad...xx


----------



## Trixie1

@Clairabella Fab photo's of King Thomas and Prince Edward glad to hear they are looking after their mum and can make Welsh cakes too!! So talented!! Aaaaaaw!! Owl face ready for his op, time has flown by!! Only seems like yesterday you brought him home! He'll be fine,❤Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello my little Welsh Cakes  Glad you boys are looking after your Momma, looking beaut there, you lot. 

Hope it's not too blustery in Wales, been a howling gale down here! Someone (not me) has been out windsurfing today (not Oscar either, can you imagine how cute that would be?). Mad thing that he is...


----------



## Soozi

Morning loves! everyone OK? got a busy day so will just be flitting in and out! XXX


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Morning loves! everyone OK? got a busy day so will just be flitting in and out! XXX


Hellooo love,

Only now I'm coming online. I had killer rib pain this morning and thought I would be needing a yellow striped taxi ho hospital lol luckily it has eased off but I took painkillers and so ended up sleeping most of the day away xx

Hope you are ok xxxx don't be overdoing it now as you are still getting better xxx come back and see us later ❤


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Hoping you feel better now.
Xx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Hellooo love,
> 
> Only now I'm coming online. I had killer rib pain this morning and thought I would be needing a yellow striped taxi ho hospital lol luckily it has eased off but I took painkillers and so ended up sleeping most of the day away xx
> 
> Hope you are ok xxxx don't be overdoing it now as you are still getting better xxx come back and see us later ❤


Hola Lovi! 
Oooh having had GB and pancreatitis I can sympathise with you hun pain can be unbearable be very careful with food for a few days stay away from anything with fats. Wish you better hun! Xxx
I'm just trying to catch up on jobs that I've left nearly all week but feel much better thanks! 
Be back in a bit! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Hoping you feel better now.
> Xx


Thanks love xxx it has eased definitely xxx

I need to inbox you still love about the broth. Two secs xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Hola Lovi!
> Oooh having had GB and pancreatitis I can sympathise with you hun pain can be unbearable be very careful with food for a few days stay away from anything with fats. Wish you better hun! Xxx
> I'm just trying to catch up on jobs that I've left nearly all week but feel much better thanks!
> Be back in a bit! xxx❤xxx


Okey doke love xxx glad you are feeling a bit better too love xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my god I posted pics somewhere of owl face and was meant to be here but god knows where they are :-/

So here he is again ❤ Lord Owl Face



















With his beautiful tiger markings lol



















And with the love of his life, his brother, Prince Ed


----------



## Soozi

He’s just so scrummy! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> He's just so scrummy! xxx❤xxx


Thanks love xxx he's such a beautiful love bug, I'm so lucky he's mine xxx


----------



## Tawny75

He is gorgeous x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello Lord Freddy of Owl Face  Glad you are looking after your mummy and hope your little eye is all better now and that the nightmare of eye drops is now over.


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Oh my god I posted pics somewhere of owl face and was meant to be here but god knows where they are :-/
> 
> So here he is again ❤ Lord Owl Face
> 
> View attachment 375197
> 
> 
> View attachment 375200
> 
> 
> With his beautiful tiger markings lol
> 
> View attachment 375199
> 
> 
> View attachment 375198
> 
> 
> And with the love of his life, his brother, Prince Ed
> 
> View attachment 375196


Wonder where the other photo's ended up!! If I come across them will just have to like them again as they're just tooooo gorgeous not too!! Lord Owl face is so handsome!! You can really see his tiger markings in these photo's and Prince Edward in the background as lovely as always❤glad to hear the pain has eased Claire and hope your feeling a whole lot better now. Xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

He's so gorgeous and I hope you are feeling better


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> Wonder where the other photo's ended up!! If I come across them will just have to like them again as they're just tooooo gorgeous not too!! Lord Owl face is so handsome!! You can really see his tiger markings in these photo's and Prince Edward in the background as lovely as always❤glad to hear the pain has eased Claire and hope your feeling a whole lot better now. Xx


@Trixie1 - if you ask Hannah @Willow_Warren about Freddys pics she may be able to tell you where they ended up lol xxx

Thank you love, so glad it has eased too it's a horrible god forsaken pain :-( but definitely nowhere near as bad as it was this morning. It has all but eased off to nothing thank god xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How are you all doing, my little Welsh Cakes? Hope you've not been blown away in the gales or washed away in the rain. Hope the pain is much better today CB xx


----------



## Clairabella

Hellooo my little flowerpots  ❤

All good here. I have slept most of the day. I don’t know why lol but omg I’ve put some hours in lol xx

I did wake for the postman. Or to be actually truthful what happened was when I woke amy brought me the mail and I sat upright and stayed awake long enough (hoping) for her to hand me a box lol but no such luck lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

All ok with you Mrs F? I know it was a week ago but how is it hubbys back? Is he ok? Ready for decorating yet? Lol

How is everyone else too? Sooz are you feeling ok today love?

And where is @SbanR? You ok SB? I haven't seen you post I am a bit wuz?

I saw SC post so I know she's ok? Anything to report from biggle pickles tower SC? Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tough time currently here at Funkin Towers, what with one thing and another but we're hanging in there, thanks for asking CB. Husband is pretty much alright after his tumble but we think he might have fractured a bone in his foot as he went, not sure if it got caught in the bannister or something, its causing him a bit of trouble.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Tough time currently here at Funkin Towers, what with one thing and another but we're hanging in there, thanks for asking CB. Husband is pretty much alright after his tumble but we think he might have fractured a bone in his foot as he went, not sure if it got caught in the bannister or something, its causing him a bit of trouble.


Omg Mrs F. We need an unlike button like on Facebook for this post. Make human daddy go for an X-ray Mrs F. So easily done at the best of times but with a wallop from a fall down the stairs it could very well be he has fractured init :-(

Can I do anything Mrs F? I'm sorry to hear you are having a tough time at Funkin HQ :,-( xx


----------



## Clairabella

@ebonycat - you ok lovely lady? Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clairabella said:


> Omg Mrs F. We need an unlike button like on Facebook for this post. Make human daddy go for an X-ray Mrs F. So easily done at the best of times but with a wallop from a fall down the stairs it could very well be he has fractured init :-(
> 
> Can I do anything Mrs F? I'm sorry to hear you are having a tough time at Funkin HQ :,-( xx


Bless your little heart, it is all just stuff that has to be worked through, most of it I have no control over and no ability to control it, so that's hard for me too. Human daddy has "done" the same bone in his foot several times, he just gets on with it, no point x-raying as they can't do anything with it.

All will be well, I'm sure. Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Clairabella said:


> @ebonycat - you ok lovely lady? Xx


Aww thank you hunni, I'm ok, worried about my dog, she sees the specialist on Tuesday at 9am, hoping they say she's fit to have cataract surgery on both eyes.
It's about an hours drive away but I've been there before.
She's coping well with twice daily insulin injections, after three months of three weekly bloods me & her vet have finely found the correct insulin dose (I hope), she has a blood glucose check Monday, but she's not drinking as much so that's positive.

How are you? Are you coping ok?
So glad Freddy's eye is better, such a sweet boy. Your boys are so lucky to have you as their mamma xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Boys barrel has arrived will post pics tomorrow.
Hope you and yours are well. 
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Bless your little heart, it is all just stuff that has to be worked through, most of it I have no control over and no ability to control it, so that's hard for me too. Human daddy has "done" the same bone in his foot several times, he just gets on with it, no point x-raying as they can't do anything with it.
> 
> All will be well, I'm sure. Thank you xx


I hope it all passes quickly Mrs F but if I can help then please shout xxx


----------



## Soozi

All ok here loves! 
Watching X factor and chomping on a choc orange! Liddy’s snuggled next to me. 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Boys barrel has arrived will post pics tomorrow.
> Hope you and yours are well.
> Xx


Oh my actual days, this report from Biggles Pickles Towers causes me great excitement  can't wait for pics xxx

I want to get my boys a barrel for crimbo. If I have spondoolas after sorting out little miss verruca salt lol then that is gonna be their gift from Santa lol xx


----------



## SbanR

Hope all that sleep you've been catching up on has topped up your tank CB
I've been around, just not posting as much. You must have slept through them


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Aww thank you hunni, I'm ok, worried about my dog, she sees the specialist on Tuesday at 9am, hoping they say she's fit to have cataract surgery on both eyes.
> It's about an hours drive away but I've been there before.
> She's coping well with twice daily insulin injections, after three months of three weekly bloods me & her vet have finely found the correct insulin dose (I hope), she has a blood glucose check Monday, but she's not drinking as much so that's positive.
> 
> How are you? Are you coping ok?
> So glad Freddy's eye is better, such a sweet boy. Your boys are so lucky to have you as their mamma xx


We will be keeping all our fingers and paws crossed that the operation can go ahead xxx sounds as if her blood sugars are going in the right direction now. I hope they have finally got them under control love. That would be amazing news. Do you have to do the injections? Xx

Aww thank you for the lovely compliment. I feel like I'm the lucky one rather than them - they have changed my life ❤ and are the centre of my universe, with their human Amy. Thank you for saying that, as long as they are ok, happy and know how very much I love them then that's all I hope for xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> All ok here loves!
> Watching X factor and chomping on a choc orange! Liddy's snuggled next to me.
> xxx❤xxx


Sounds PERFECT love xxxx literally ❤ Xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Hope all that sleep you've been catching up on has topped up your tank CB
> I've been around, just not posting as much. You must have slept through them


Lol. If it wasn't likely to be true then I would've tried to defend myself lol xx

Feeling re-energised now though 

Glad you, Olls and Jess are ok xx


----------



## Soozi

ebonycat said:


> Aww thank you hunni, I'm ok, worried about my dog, she sees the specialist on Tuesday at 9am, hoping they say she's fit to have cataract surgery on both eyes.
> It's about an hours drive away but I've been there before.
> She's coping well with twice daily insulin injections, after three months of three weekly bloods me & her vet have finely found the correct insulin dose (I hope), she has a blood glucose check Monday, but she's not drinking as much so that's positive.
> 
> How are you? Are you coping ok?
> So glad Freddy's eye is better, such a sweet boy. Your boys are so lucky to have you as their mamma xx


Oh Lovi hope your doggy is ok soon Hun. The worry and stress is the price we pay for loving them isn't it!  xxx


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Tough time currently here at Funkin Towers, what with one thing and another but we're hanging in there, thanks for asking CB. Husband is pretty much alright after his tumble but we think he might have fractured a bone in his foot as he went, not sure if it got caught in the bannister or something, its causing him a bit of trouble.


Hun wishing Mr F better soon sweetheart! xxx❤


----------



## ebonycat

Clairabella said:


> We will be keeping all our fingers and paws crossed that the operation can go ahead xxx sounds as if her blood sugars are going in the right direction now. I hope they have finally got them under control love. That would be amazing news. Do you have to do the injections? Xx
> 
> Aww thank you for the lovely compliment. I feel like I'm the lucky one rather than them - they have changed my life ❤ and are the centre of my universe, with their human Amy. Thank you for saying that, as long as they are ok, happy and know how very much I love them then that's all I hope for xxxx


Thank you xx
Yep I do her insulin injections, she has to eat first then ten mins after have her insulin. So it's up early everyday.
She has her morning injection around 6am then evening one 6pm, has to be twelve hours apart.
We are in a good routine now. She's such a good girl, doesn't even flinch.
Cataracts comes with the diabetes, I think it's like 97% of dogs in the first nine months of being diagnosed diabetic get cataracts


----------



## ebonycat

Soozi said:


> Oh Lovi hope your doggy is ok soon Hun. The worry and stress is the price we pay for loving them isn't it!  xxx


Thank you hunni, it's been so very stressful these last few months but they are so worth it x


----------



## Clairabella

What did i ever do to get so lucky for this beautiful boy to bless my life ❤

My number one. My baby boy. My king. Tom tat ❤




























❤


----------



## Summercat

I never knew those stats @ebonycat 
Sounds then luckily the surgery will be routine and often done. 
I saw your post earlier regarding Lady dog on another thread. Thinking good thoughts for you for Tuesday.


----------



## Clairabella

@ebonycat - good luck for the appointment today. We will be keeping our fingers and paws crossed in Wales for good news for you both ❤❤ Xxxx


----------



## Soozi

@ebonycat Good luck from me and Liddy it will soon be over Lovi! Try to not stress too much! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Soozi

I’m pulling my hair out trying to locate a battery pack for my Dyson rechargeable! Written to Dyson in Madrid but their reply makes no sense at all. Arghhh! Spent most of yesterday afternoon trying to find one! Going to carry on searching today! 
Is everyone Ok? 
xxx


----------



## Summercat

Just checking in, paws and hands wave from here.

Good luck with the battery search @Soozi

Thoughts with your visit @ebonycat

Hope all well in Wales @Clairabella

Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Just checking in, paws and hands wave from here.
> 
> Good luck with the battery search @Soozi
> 
> Thoughts with your visit @ebonycat
> 
> Hope all well in Wales @Clairabella
> 
> Xx


Thank you love xxx hope all is well in biggle pickles tower ❤ Xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
All well, was just putting a late lunch/early dinner in a pot to simmer. Jack helped with supervising :Shy
Biggles had a snack of raw mince that Jack isn't keen on yet.


----------



## ebonycat

Clairabella said:


> @ebonycat - good luck for the appointment today. We will be keeping our fingers and paws crossed in Wales for good news for you both ❤❤ Xxxx





Soozi said:


> @ebonycat Good luck from me and Liddy it will soon be over Lovi! Try to not stress too much! xxx❤xxx





Summercat said:


> Just checking in, paws and hands wave from here.
> 
> Good luck with the battery search @Soozi
> 
> Thoughts with your visit @ebonycat
> 
> Hope all well in Wales @Clairabella
> 
> Xx


Thank you lovely ladies 
Thank you so much for thinking of us xxx

Oh what a morning, it was meant to take 1 hour by car on the m25, 3 yes 3 hours later we get there..... appointment was for 9.30, I called them to say we were going to be late due to traffic & thankfully they said it would be ok & that they had lots of calls to say traffic was really bad.
Got there, seen straight away, Lady had so many tests done on both eyes. Cataracts is full in right eye, meaning she has no sight in that eye (or if she has it's blurry), & little sight left in her left eye.
After going through all the ifs & maybes it's decided she's being admitted next Tuesday midday having operation on Wednesday, morning, has to stay in Wednesday night & all being well she can come home Thursday. She has to be there two nights due to her being diabetic & having to have insulin injections twice a day.
Lots & lots of aftercare needed, drops seven times a day, for the first three weeks then down to twice a day for life. Tablets for three weeks. Appointments with them once a week for first month, then every two weeks, then once a month, then down to twice a year for rest of life..... I've got a stack of paperwork. Mind is blown. 
So many things can go wrong but if she doesn't have the surgery then her eyes will start to be painful & thats when eyes have to be removed. 
Things can still go wrong, age is against her as well, she's 11, but I've got to give the surgery a go, then if she still does go blind then at least I've given it a chance.
She was so well behaved, made me cry, mum drove me & Lady there (I don't drive), she's such a wonderful dog, loves Ebony & Alfie.
It's going to be a long recovery & hard work for both her & me but she's my baby. Being diagnosed diabetic then basically overnight getting the cataracts in both eyes, so quick.
Her vet today said they do happen that quick, one minute seeing fine, the next day nearly blind. It's so upsetting.
If we can have some positive thoughts & paws crossed for Wednesday that would be lovely xx


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Thank you lovely ladies
> Thank you so much for thinking of us xxx
> 
> Oh what a morning, it was meant to take 1 hour by car on the m25, 3 yes 3 hours later we get there..... appointment was for 9.30, I called them to say we were going to be late due to traffic & thankfully they said it would be ok & that they had lots of calls to say traffic was really bad.
> Got there, seen straight away, Lady had so many tests done on both eyes. Cataracts is full in right eye, meaning she has no sight in that eye (or if she has it's blurry), & little sight left in her left eye.
> After going through all the ifs & maybes it's decided she's being admitted next Tuesday midday having operation on Wednesday, morning, has to stay in Wednesday night & all being well she can come home Thursday. She has to be there two nights due to her being diabetic & having to have insulin injections twice a day.
> Lots & lots of aftercare needed, drops seven times a day, for the first three weeks then down to twice a day for life. Tablets for three weeks. Appointments with them once a week for first month, then every two weeks, then once a month, then down to twice a year for rest of life..... I've got a stack of paperwork. Mind is blown.
> So many things can go wrong but if she doesn't have the surgery then her eyes will start to be painful & thats when eyes have to be removed.
> Things can still go wrong, age is against her as well, she's 11, but I've got to give the surgery a go, then if she still does go blind then at least I've given it a chance.
> She was so well behaved, made me cry, mum drove me & Lady there (I don't drive), she's such a wonderful dog, loves Ebony & Alfie.
> It's going to be a long recovery & hard work for both her & me but she's my baby. Being diagnosed diabetic then basically overnight getting the cataracts in both eyes, so quick.
> Her vet today said they do happen that quick, one minute seeing fine, the next day nearly blind. It's so upsetting.
> If we can have some positive thoughts & paws crossed for Wednesday that would be lovely xx


Aww love, we are sending bucket loads of pawsitive vibes over the pond to you both ❤❤

I'm gutted for you on one hand that you now have the worry of Lady undergoing surgery. Also pleased to hear that they and you have come to a decision which clearly gives Lady the very best shot ❤ You's will be ok. I can feel it and we are behind you both all the way rooting for you both and willing beautiful girl to have a speedy uneventful recovery xxxxxx

Sorry you have had such a stressful day though. Try to put ur feet up early this evening and cwtches with Lady is just what you both need tonight I think xxx

Love to you both from us 5 xxx


----------



## Charity

Sending you lots of positive vibes for next week. Having had a dog go totally blind, I know how hard and stressful all this is. You haven't got a choice really, just what's best for Lady. Hope everything goes well and that she comes through and will be feeling a lot better and able to see which will improve her life Will be thinking of you.xxx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Will be keeping our fingers and paws crossed for Lady dog and you.


----------



## SbanR

Sending lots of support your way @ebonycat


----------



## Trixie1

ebonycat said:


> Thank you lovely ladies
> Thank you so much for thinking of us xxx
> 
> Oh what a morning, it was meant to take 1 hour by car on the m25, 3 yes 3 hours later we get there..... appointment was for 9.30, I called them to say we were going to be late due to traffic & thankfully they said it would be ok & that they had lots of calls to say traffic was really bad.
> Got there, seen straight away, Lady had so many tests done on both eyes. Cataracts is full in right eye, meaning she has no sight in that eye (or if she has it's blurry), & little sight left in her left eye.
> After going through all the ifs & maybes it's decided she's being admitted next Tuesday midday having operation on Wednesday, morning, has to stay in Wednesday night & all being well she can come home Thursday. She has to be there two nights due to her being diabetic & having to have insulin injections twice a day.
> Lots & lots of aftercare needed, drops seven times a day, for the first three weeks then down to twice a day for life. Tablets for three weeks. Appointments with them once a week for first month, then every two weeks, then once a month, then down to twice a year for rest of life..... I've got a stack of paperwork. Mind is blown.
> So many things can go wrong but if she doesn't have the surgery then her eyes will start to be painful & thats when eyes have to be removed.
> Things can still go wrong, age is against her as well, she's 11, but I've got to give the surgery a go, then if she still does go blind then at least I've given it a chance.
> She was so well behaved, made me cry, mum drove me & Lady there (I don't drive), she's such a wonderful dog, loves Ebony & Alfie.
> It's going to be a long recovery & hard work for both her & me but she's my baby. Being diagnosed diabetic then basically overnight getting the cataracts in both eyes, so quick.
> Her vet today said they do happen that quick, one minute seeing fine, the next day nearly blind. It's so upsetting.
> If we can have some positive thoughts & paws crossed for Wednesday that would be lovely xx


@ebonycat sorry to hear you have had such a stressful day!! I was stuck in the same traffic on the M25 this morning and to be in that traffic with Lady must of been horrible and just add to your stress!! The potters Bar Animal hospital is one of the best in the country and I am certain that Lady will get the best treatment that is available. Sending lots of positive vibes for next Wednesday and hope all goes well. X


----------



## Soozi

What a terrible strain for you Lovi! Just want it done for you and lady. Sorry you had such an awful journey. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

@Clairabella how are you Amy and the boys doing over the bridge? All ok?x

@Soozi did you sort out your dyson battery charger? x


----------



## Soozi

Trixie1 said:


> @Clairabella how are you Amy and the boys doing over the bridge? All ok?x
> 
> @Soozi did you sort out your dyson battery charger? x


Not yet you wouldn't believe how hard it is here sometimes! Drives me nuts! Lol


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> Not yet you wouldn't believe how hard it is here sometimes! Drives me nuts! Lol


Yes, can imagine!! Something that should be quite easy to sort turning into a major project!! lol hope you find one soon. X


----------



## Clairabella

It’s over and out from me, my little flowerpots ❤

Heart failure symptoms 1 - 0 Claire.

Nos Da pobl. Hope you all sleep well ❤ Love from us xx


----------



## Soozi

Nite nite Claire lovely! See you tomorrow!
Hugs and snugs from us! xxx❤xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Sending you lots of positive vibes for next week. Having had a dog go totally blind, I know how hard and stressful all this is. You haven't got a choice really, just what's best for Lady. Hope everything goes well and that she comes through and will be feeling a lot better and able to see which will improve her life Will be thinking of you.xxx


Thank you, she's been very tired tonight. Went up to bed really early but she's now curled up next to me on the sofa, having cuddles x



Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Will be keeping our fingers and paws crossed for Lady dog and you.


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Sending lots of support your way @ebonycat


Thank you xx



Trixie1 said:


> @ebonycat sorry to hear you have had such a stressful day!! I was stuck in the same traffic on the M25 this morning and to be in that traffic with Lady must of been horrible and just add to your stress!! The potters Bar Animal hospital is one of the best in the country and I am certain that Lady will get the best treatment that is available. Sending lots of positive vibes for next Wednesday and hope all goes well. X


Thank you
Yes it's a wonderful hospital, Lady was there for a couple of nights about four years ago with colitis, the vets & nurses were fantastic.
I think being stuck in the car all that time just wiped her out & then to top it all have her eyes messed about with for nearly an hour.
I'm so proud of her though, she was so well behaved x


----------



## ebonycat

Soozi said:


> What a terrible strain for you Lovi! Just want it done for you and lady. Sorry you had such an awful journey. xxx❤xxx


It's going to be a tough few weeks or so, driving there & back so often but it's all for Lady, I (& my mum & step father, I don't live with them but they count Lady as their furry granddaughter) will do everything it takes to see that Lady gets through it all.

Thank you all for your kind words & support, it means so much to me that I'm crying xx


----------



## Soozi

ebonycat said:


> It's going to be a tough few weeks or so, driving there & back so often but it's all for Lady, I (& my mum & step father, I don't live with them but they count Lady as their furry granddaughter) will do everything it takes to see that Lady gets through it all.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words & support, it means so much to me that I'm crying xx


Lady is going to be just fine hun and she couldn't be going to a better hospital!
Hugs! xxx


----------



## huckybuck

@ebonycat

I am so pleased that they think it's worth doing the op.

That has to be a positive and incentive.

It all seems like such a lot but look at it time wise - a couple of weeks of big stress and with everything crossed she could be on the road to recovery with a number of sighted years on her side.

The worst that can happen is it's not succcesful but she's in your loving care and will be looked after and helped the best she can. Many cats and dogs lose their sight and with effort can still live fulfilling happy lives.

Lady will feel loved and cared for whatever happens so breathe and hope and stay positive.


----------



## Clairabella

Bonjooooo amigos,

Little owl is off to the forest today for his neutering :,-( 

He is shouting at me to feed him. Poor baby boy. Xx


----------



## SbanR

Good morning CB

Hope you slept well n feeling rested. Your owl is shouting so reassurance that his lungs are in tip top condition n well able to cope with the anaesthetic!
Try not to worry ( advice from one who couldn't settle to anything until she received a text to say he's now in recovery room). Once you drop him off, go home n cwtche Ed n Tom Tat
Xx


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> @ebonycat
> 
> I am so pleased that they think it's worth doing the op.
> 
> That has to be a positive and incentive.
> 
> It all seems like such a lot but look at it time wise - a couple of weeks of big stress and with everything crossed she could be on the road to recovery with a number of sighted years on her side.
> 
> The worst that can happen is it's not succcesful but she's in your loving care and will be looked after and helped the best she can. Many cats and dogs lose their sight and with effort can still live fulfilling happy lives.
> 
> Lady will feel loved and cared for whatever happens so breathe and hope and stay positive.


Thank you xx
As you say lots of dogs & cats can still live a normal happy life if they are blind/ go blind.
She's such a happy dog, always wants snuggles, loves both Ebony & Alfie (cats), loves it when the ratties are free ranging (she lets them climb all over her).
I feel more positive this morning xx


----------



## ebonycat

Clairabella said:


> Bonjooooo amigos,
> 
> Little owl is off to the forest today for his neutering :,-(
> 
> He is shouting at me to feed him. Poor baby boy. Xx


Sending healing vibes to little Freddy owl face & hugs for you.
I was told when Alfie was neutered that he might be a bit dopey for a bit..... nope he was his normal mad self.
Drop Freddy off & come back, have cuddles with Ed & Tom, keep busy, I went on a mad cleaning the house spree  xx


----------



## ewelsh

Clairabella said:


> Bonjooooo amigos,
> 
> Little owl is off to the forest today for his neutering :,-(
> 
> He is shouting at me to feed him. Poor baby boy. Xx


Good luck little one xxx


----------



## Charity

Good luck little owl face. A quick clip and a snip while you have a snooze and you'll be home again with your Mum  xx


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> Good luck little one xxx





Charity said:


> Good luck little owl face. A quick clip and a snip while you have a snooze and you'll be home again with your Mum  xx


Thanks ladies. Owl has left our castle and with his vet now.

He'll be ok won't he? I know it's standard and routine for them. I'm thinking more along the lines of since him having herpes xx


----------



## Soozi

Good luck owl face! Lots of treats later! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Thanks ladies. Owl has left our castle and with his vet now.
> 
> He'll be ok won't he? I know it's standard and routine for them. I'm thinking more along the lines of since him having herpes xx


I think the actual Op takes no more the ten minutes!


----------



## huckybuck

Best of luck for little Freddy today - by this time tomorrow normal service will be resumed I'm sure xx


----------



## Clairabella

Yes my other two boys were absolutely fine. When they got home it was as if nothing had happened lol.

Only thing I’m worrying about is coz he was making the funny breathing noise before with the herpes and the cough. It seemed to affect his upper airways so I’m now worrying about that with him being under anaesthetic etc xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Clairabella said:


> Yes my other two boys were absolutely fine. When they got home it was as if nothing had happened lol.
> 
> Only thing I'm worrying about is coz he was making the funny breathing noise before with the herpes and the cough. It seemed to affect his upper airways so I'm now worrying about that with him being under anaesthetic etc xx


he will be fine  The vets know his history and they will take such good care of him xx

I'm not sure if they even go under anaesthesia for that long the boys, it is such a quick snip nowadays!!


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Yes my other two boys were absolutely fine. When they got home it was as if nothing had happened lol.
> 
> Only thing I'm worrying about is coz he was making the funny breathing noise before with the herpes and the cough. It seemed to affect his upper airways so I'm now worrying about that with him being under anaesthetic etc xx


They would not put him under unless they were sure it was safe hun. Don't worry lovie! xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Hello Claire, Sorry not been on this thread for a while. I can't believe how big Freddie has got looking at the pictures of him over last few pages. Love the picture of your granddad you had on your phone. Hope you and your family are well.


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
I agree with @Soozi, they vet wouldn't do the op unless he/she felt it was fine.
Check in when back.
Xx

My vet is coming Friday for Jacks next set of vacs, I want to ask her about doing his op before Christmas.

Had a busy day, hoping for a more chilled tomorrow.

@Gallifreyangirl 
How are things with you all?


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Hello Claire, Sorry not been on this thread for a while. I can't believe how big Freddie has got looking at the pictures of him over last few pages. Love the picture of your granddad you had on your phone. Hope you and your family are well.


Thank you my lovely.

Ladies you are right. Luckily I managed to sleep for two hours so could take my mind off it. Best part is I wasn't worried at all when I was dropping him off then got home and my heart sank and panic set in. I was thinking what if he can't breathe wen he's under because he had herpes and was making that horrible breathing noise.

Little bird is fine though, thank god. I just rang and they are about to try him with food and then I can pick him up at 4.15. Can't wait to see him ❤ Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> I agree with @Soozi, they vet wouldn't do the op unless he/she felt it was fine.
> Check in when back.
> Xx
> 
> My vet is coming Friday for Jacks next set of vacs, I want to ask her about doing his op before Christmas.
> 
> Had a busy day, hoping for a more chilled tomorrow.
> 
> @Gallifreyangirl
> How are things with you all?


Aww time is flying. I used to think of 2nd jab, neutering etc as milestones then in no time after they were all done, they had their first birthdays ❤❤. Time just goes so fast. Can't believe Jack is due his second jab ❤ Xx

Is my butty Mr Biggs doing ok? Xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Biggles is good.He knocked over the plant I moved, this morning. OH and I had both thought the other had knocked something. 
Went in to see and Biggles was checking out the spilled plant, dirt and pot, so he is much more chilled. It was a bit of a loud noise when it fell.


----------



## Jesthar

Clairabella said:


> He'll be ok won't he? I know it's standard and routine for them. I'm thinking more along the lines of since him having herpes xx


He'll be fine.  Lorelei was early spayed, and obviously never got the memo about being quiet and taking it easy for the next 24 hours - she slept it all off in the carrier on the way home and emerged ready to zoom...


----------



## Clairabella

Jesthar said:


> He'll be fine.  Lorelei was early spayed, and obviously never got the memo about being quiet and taking it easy for the next 24 hours - she slept it all off in the carrier on the way home and emerged ready to zoom...


He's all weird. He's all jumpy like nervy like he has been startled that sort of thing. He is absolutely starving. I know it's all normal, I am not worried. I think! Ok note to self. Freddy is ok Claire! And repeat, Freddy is ok, Claire! Xx


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> He's all weird. He's all jumpy like nervy like he has been startled that sort of thing. He is absolutely starving. I know it's all normal, I am not worried. I think! Ok note to self. Freddy is ok Claire! And repeat, Freddy is ok, Claire! Xx


Freddy is Ok Claire will eat then probably sleep it off and not remember a thing!! Will be back to his usual self before you know it!! ❤Xx hope you ,Amy and the others are all keeping well over the bridge. X


----------



## Soozi

Awww bless! Freddy is ok! Is there an echo in here?!!! Lol! He’s spaced out from the GA! He will calm down soon enough! Bless him hun. Glad it done and he’s home safe! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Baby Owl Face, no more pom poms! Glad it all went well - repeat, "Freddy is OK, Claire"  

Kisses for him from me please xx


----------



## SbanR

Glad little Owl is fine. He'll be eating a good meal for you now


----------



## ChaosCat

Very glad Freddy is well!


----------



## huckybuck

Aww well done Freddy - he might well be a bit weird all of tonight so don't worry. They never sleep it off which is what you want!! But by tomorrow he will be ok - [erhaps a teeny bit sore and grumpy but that's all.


----------



## Clairabella

Freddy is bouncing back lovely  he was so hungry he was moving his food bowl around the kitchen with his nose/head where he was trying to get more food from the bowl but had eaten it all lol. I felt so bad I didn’t want to overfeed him because of it making him sick esp after the anaesthetic, Then I worked out in my head that even if he vom then he was just as likely to vom from the anaesthetic too so I let him eat some more. He has been absolutely fine and better for it since  

Definitely fine though  Hopefully will stop harassing his big brothers now when his hormones settle down lol xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Claire 
So glad to hear all went well & Freddy owl face is back to feeling himself & eating lots. Such good news.
No Pom poms Freddy but you’ll be better without them 
Hope you are coping ok Claire, you’re such a kind & caring lady, hugs to you, Amy & your three boys. Hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Glad Freddie is back in his feet and wanting his food. How is Tom and Ed today?


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Morning Claire
> So glad to hear all went well & Freddy owl face is back to feeling himself & eating lots. Such good news.
> No Pom poms Freddy but you'll be better without them
> Hope you are coping ok Claire, you're such a kind & caring lady, hugs to you, Amy & your three boys. Hope you have a lovely day xx


Thank you love xx all is well here today thanks. Hope you have a good day too love. Catch u later xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Glad Freddie is back in his feet and wanting his food. How is Tom and Ed today?


Tom and Ed are fab love thanks xx they are literally a dream ❤ No more sickness since the herpes outbreak. Think it's safe to say that is truly behind us ❤ They are back to themselves, happy and healthy and complete calmness has been restored ❤❤❤ xxx


----------



## Summercat

Waves good morning to everyone.
Xx


----------



## Soozi

Claire really happy for you hun! You and your boy boys really went through the ringer thought it was never going to end! Hugs and snugs all round! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Waves good morning to everyone.
> Xx


Good morning love xxxx

How's things in SC Towers today? Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Claire really happy for you hun! You and your boy boys really went through the ringer thought it was never going to end! Hugs and snugs all round! xxx❤xxx


Thanks love xxx they fought like little soldiers. They were so rough :,-( i'm so proud of them and just so glad that we can enjoy the calmness together now with no more nasty germs, just us 5 ❤❤❤❤❤ xx

You ok love? Liddy ok? ❤ Xxx


----------



## Summercat

All well here


----------



## Soozi

We are all ok Hun! Soldiering on as you do! Lol! 
I managed to order the battery for my Dyson on the phone! But my Spanish is so poor! Got there in the end tho! Lol! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just popping in to say hello. So pleased to read all is well with the 16 welsh cake legs  xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Glad to see all boys are good Claire.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just popping in to say hello. So pleased to read all is well with the 16 welsh cake legs  xx


:Hilarious :Hilarious

Thank you Mrs F - hopefully that's our fair share of illness for a very very long time xx

You ok Mrs F? Is everyone ok at HRH Royal Funkin quarters? Xx

We have all just had a lovely nap ❤ Look who I wake up to?

Baby bird ❤



















❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> We are all ok Hun! Soldiering on as you do! Lol!
> I managed to order the battery for my Dyson on the phone! But my Spanish is so poor! Got there in the end tho! Lol! xxx


Oh my god lol. The struggle is very real Sooz  I know I shouldn't but having a little laugh to myself at you being linguistically challenged lol. That would actually be my worst nightmare :Hilarious firstly not being able to speak and say what I wanted to say lol and secondly coz i couldn't cope without a hoover and the language barrier would properly wind me up lol. Xx

But, I'm glad you got one now love  and if I'm ever needing a translator, I know where to come lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwwww love him  Smoochies for baby Owl Face minus his Pom Poms! 

I am swimming in treacle. That’s about all I can say really. We will get there (she says hopefully!)


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awwwww love him  Smoochies for baby Owl Face minus his Pom Poms!
> 
> I am swimming in treacle. That's about all I can say really. We will get there (she says hopefully!)


Oh my! Are you cooking Mrs F? lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If only! Imagine the giant flapjack with enough treacle for me to swim in. Sadly just figuratively swimming in treacle...if you could pop the baby Freddy in the teleporter to me for a snuggle, I could do with a nap. Thank you


----------



## Clairabella

Me loves the sleepy tom tat

❤ King


----------



## Soozi

Bless Tom tat❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Bless Tom tat❤xxx


I could eat him @Soozi, he's such a king. He doesnt like any excitement or anything energetic lol just likes to sleep in his palace all day lol xx

He is however partial to a bit of biting toes and fingers under the blanket lol other than that he's just there taking everything in lol xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So relaxed is Tom tat bless him.


----------



## Clairabella

Awww look at my little dinky doughnut squishy baby bird owl face ❤


----------



## Soozi

Awww Freddy! He’s looking so grown up hun! They grow too fast! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

And he takes position to sleep ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Could just eat this little love bug all up and bounce him all around ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Awww Freddy! He's looking so grown up hun! They grow too fast! xxx❤xxx


I know love :,-( he is gonna be big like his brother tom tat I think instead of slender like his brother Ed ❤ And he's so fluffy ❤ He's like a little cube lol, he's dinky and he's square with his big bushy bottle brush tail. He's amazing ❤


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> Awww look at my little dinky doughnut squishy baby bird owl face ❤
> 
> View attachment 376396
> 
> 
> View attachment 376397


Aaawwwww!! Freddy❤ Looking all grown up now!! And very handsome and quite solid looking!l lol, he's adorable and looking very healthy!❤Xx


----------



## SbanR

He looks between a baby n a grown up. Solid though. He's going to be a bruiser


----------



## Clairabella

That’s the word I was looking for ladies, solid  that’s what he is ❤ With some fluffiness around the outside lol xx 

He’s so very beautiful. I know I would say that but honestly others, like his vets for example, they also comment on how striking he is too ❤ He’s the fastest runner in the world too lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness, not so much of a baby any longer, my little Welsh Cake! He is a handsome devil...but then we all know I have a tabby weakness. Kisses from me to Lord Freddy of Owl Face please xx


----------



## Soozi

He is gorgeous! I’m so pleased you kept him ❤ People often ask me what breed Liddy is because of her colour! xxx


----------



## SbanR

The feline Usain Bolt


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> The feline Usain Bolt


Yes lol only faster than him :Hilarious xx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> He is gorgeous! I'm so pleased you kept him ❤ People often ask me what breed Liddy is because of her colour! xxx


Aww love me too xx I can't imagine him not being here with us and living with someone else xx

Funny you should say that before I thought Liddy was a BSH xx she's a unique little lady ❤ Her colour is stunning xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh goodness, not so much of a baby any longer, my little Welsh Cake! He is a handsome devil...but then we all know I have a tabby weakness. Kisses from me to Lord Freddy of Owl Face please xx


At your request Mrs F - lots of kisses just planted on baby owl for you lol xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Def grown! Looks adorable 
I like the blue tint, is that by lighting or are the covers bluish, looks nice next to Freddy.
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Def grown! Looks adorable
> I like the blue tint, is that by lighting or are the covers bluish, looks nice next to Freddy.
> Xx


It must be the way the light has caught the covers in the camera love, the covers are white but they definitely look blue don't they xx

He looks so healthy now ❤ A world away from when he came out of hospital and he had shrunk to all bones :,-( xxx

Can't wait to watch him grow xxx


----------



## Clairabella

He’s gonna be the biggest out of all 3 boys I think, which is saying something coz Tom tat is a bruiser lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

He yawned and nearly eated me up


----------



## Summercat

How old is Freddy now?


----------



## Clairabella

He’s 22/23 weeks love xx


----------



## Clairabella

His teeth are beeeaaautifullll lol


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Can’t believe he’s got so big so fast.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Can't believe he's got so big so fast.


I know he has just sprouted up from nowhere lol xx


----------



## Summercat

He rounded out quite nicely, looks so cuddlesome:Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> He rounded out quite nicely, looks so cuddlesome:Cat


Thank you xx he is love ❤ Cuddles with him are the best and he is happy to aswell - which is perfect - unlike his brothers lol, they are not cwtchers lol xxx


----------



## Tawny75

Clairabella said:


> He's 22/23 weeks love xx


He is about the same as my Miss Lily, she is massive compared to Sev!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

How you today Claire?


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> How you today Claire?


Hya love,

I'm ok thanks. Been busy doing my homework for Amy  or Amy's homework lol.

All done now though.....so now I can chill  and log on PF 

I'm doing ok though love thank you xxx you ok? Everyone here ok? Xx


----------



## Soozi

Hi loves! Been really busy! But keep looking in to make sure you’re all playing nicely! 
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Hi loves! Been really busy! But keep looking in to make sure you're all playing nicely!
> xxx


:Hilarious

I haven't been put to play at all times day :Hilarious but now my homework is done I'm freeee  xx


----------



## Summercat

Hi all:Cat
Was away for a little bit. Now at home, relaxing.
How is everyone?


----------



## Clairabella

Bonjooo my little flowerpots.

Had a busy couple of days here so not been around much xx hope everyone is ok xx

Tom tat got a new box. I'm calling it an early Xmas present lol xxx



















❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Trixie1

Wow!! That’s a huge box!! He must be very pleased with his Christmas prezzie! hope everyone else ok over the river!!❤X


----------



## Charity

Oooh, that's a long way down. I think I'm going to get my two a box for Christmas.


----------



## Summercat

Yes, quite a deep box, lucky Tom Tat Biggles would love to have a go chewing and hanging out in it


----------



## Clairabella

I'm the kindest most bestest slave in the world giving tom tat such a magnificent big box lol. He's a lucky boy :Hilarious

@Charity - LOVE LOVE LOVE Toppy and Bunty's new Xmas hats ❤ Xx

@Summercat - tom tat would love the company of his butty Biggles and would happily share his new box with him 

@Trixie1 - tom tat said it's his favouritest box ever lol but only problem with it is that he needs a little help getting out


----------



## Soozi

Hello loves! 
Liddy has Vet today jabs and health check 20 minutes of screaming cat there and 20 minutes back! 
Awww Claire Tomtat loves his new box! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Hello loves!
> Liddy has Vet today jabs and health check 20 minutes of screaming cat there and 20 minutes back!
> Awww Claire Tomtat loves his new box! xxx❤xxx


Hope the vet goes well lovely lady xx give beautiful girl a cwtch from us ❤


----------



## Soozi

Clairabella said:


> Hope the vet goes well lovely lady xx give beautiful girl a cwtch from us ❤


Liddy has been a bit quiet and sleeping a lot so I may ask for a blood test. I think it's just the change in weather but want to be sure she's ok. I'm already panicking about the journey she gets so stressed in the car.  xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> Liddy has been a bit quiet and sleeping a lot so I may ask for a blood test. I think it's just the change in weather but want to be sure she's ok. I'm already panicking about the journey she gets so stressed in the car.  xxx


How old is Liddy now Sooz? My vet recommends bloods every year from 7 but I'd be inclined to do them every year as part of the annual checks.


----------



## Summercat

Good luck at the vet today @Soozi and Liddy


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> How old is Liddy now Sooz? My vet recommends bloods every year from 7 but I'd be inclined to do them every year as part of the annual checks.


She's 6 hun! xxx


----------



## SbanR

Fool luck today Soozi n Liddy.

@Clairabella did you get Tom Tat a barrel?


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Fool luck today Soozi n Liddy.
> 
> @Clairabella did you get Tom Tat a barrel?


:Hilarious I wish SB - he also wishes :Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Put a little aside every week towards one. There may be more sales leading up to Christmas or after Christmas.

That said, the boy has a roof to hang out on, much higher than a barrel.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just waving hello to the little Welsh cakes  Hope all ok with the 16 legs at your end Claire. 

Sooz, I hope Liddy is feeling brighter and the vet trip wasn't too stressful.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just waving hello to the little Welsh cakes  Hope all ok with the 16 legs at your end Claire.
> 
> Sooz, I hope Liddy is feeling brighter and the vet trip wasn't too stressful.


Thanks Hun! She's not a happy kitty atm. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just waving hello to the little Welsh cakes  Hope all ok with the 16 legs at your end Claire.
> 
> Sooz, I hope Liddy is feeling brighter and the vet trip wasn't too stressful.


Thank you love and likewise - hope all is well ur end too xxxx


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Thanks Hun! She's not a happy kitty atm. xxx


Awww poor baby girl :-( xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Put a little aside every week towards one. There may be more sales leading up to Christmas or after Christmas.
> 
> That said, the boy has a roof to hang out on, much higher than a barrel.


Good point SC  he also has three big trees which are taller than my house in my garden so I shall remind him of that if he starts becoming ungrateful lol. my babies don't go outside in the winter so the barrel is hopefully to enrich their lives whilst inside lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just waving hello to the little Welsh cakes  hope all 16 legs have owners that are well and happy.

Also @Soozi how is Liddy doing now? Hope she's feeling better.


----------



## Clairabella

Bonjoooo,

All good here @mrs f  how's things on your side of the bridge? Xx

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

hello All....


----------



## Soozi

Sorry lovelies not been around! No Liddy is not well not eaten since yesterday lunchtime. Was at the vet when she opened she’s had fasting blood test and results should be back by the morning. The vet gave Liddy a vitamin to help her eat and a pain killer just in case. A full physical examination didn’t reveal anything.
I gave Liddy a little bit of food when we got home but she vomited up bile.
Vet did a leukemia snap blood test but that was negative. Phew! 
I’m really worried about her.  xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

oh no poor Liddy. Fingers crossed shes better soon and they find out whats wrong.


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
Sorry, to hear Liddy is not any better.


----------



## Charity

Sorry to hear Liddy's unwell @Soozi. Hope they find out soon what the problem is. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear I’m so sorry to read that Sooz. Poor Liddy, paws crossed at this end for it not being anything too serious xx


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear I'm so sorry to read that Sooz. Poor Liddy, paws crossed at this end for it not being anything too serious xx


I can't even get her to take a treat! So worried. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m sure you are beside yourself. Sending some love and hope they find out what is going on very very soon xx


----------



## ebonycat

Oh no.... poor Liddy, please get better real soon sweet Liddy.
Hope she will feel better soon @Soozi sending heaps of get well vibes her way xx


----------



## SbanR

Sorry to hear Liddy isn't well Soozi. Hope you get to the bottom of it soon and she starts to eat


----------



## Trixie1

Oh no! Sorry to hear Liddy's unwell @Soozi, really hope she gets well very soon, everything crossed for a speedy recovery and hope you find out what's wrong soon. X


----------



## Soozi

Claire I’m sorry hun I’ve derailed your thread! Just wanted to let you all know why I’ve not been around much. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
Hopefully it is a hairball or something is causing her sense of smell to go off, so she is refusing food.
Do you have an cat grass or grass outside she might nibble? Biggles nibbles grass when off his food.


----------



## Trixie1

Hopefully you’ll have some answers when you get her results back tomorrow, in the meantime hope her appetite is back this evening. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## huckybuck

Everything crossed for Liddy Sooz - hope the B12 works soon and she perks up tomorrow. I know how worried you are as it’s so out of character. Sending positive get well thoughts xxxxx


----------



## TriTri

Soozi said:


> Sorry lovelies not been around! No Liddy is not well not eaten since yesterday lunchtime. Was at the vet when she opened she's had fasting blood test and results should be back by the morning. The vet gave Liddy a vitamin to help her eat and a pain killer just in case. A full physical examination didn't reveal anything.
> I gave Liddy a little bit of food when we got home but she vomited up bile.
> Vet did a leukemia snap blood test but that was negative. Phew!
> I'm really worried about her.  xxx


Poor Liddy. Could it be the vaccination that's upset her?


----------



## Clairabella

Omg now seeing this :,-(. Absolutely gutted to read Liddy isn’t well. How’s Liddy doing now sooz love? Xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

How are you @Clairabella


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> How are you @Clairabella


Hellooo love ❤ I'm ok thanks xx all quiet here thank god!

You ok? Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I am good thanks too.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I am good thanks too.


Can't bring myself to brave the putting up of Xmas decorations yet lol. Have you got urs up? Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

No normally last minute with us.


----------



## Clairabella

Gallifreyangirl said:


> No normally last minute with us.


Oh my god I wish I could get away with last minute lol. Amy usually nags the life out of me from bonfire night onwards lol. She's like 'oh mam, can we put our decs up'. Which very quickly becomes, oh man i'll sit here and put a xmas film on whilst you put the tree up lol. Then to sit down and watch my boys mutilate it and bring it down quicker than I put it up lol Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Look at us now :Kiss A world apart from the madness of the cat flu outbreak ❤


----------



## Summercat

Good morning boys, haven't see you in awhile

Is that a new barrel I see?


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Bump
Is the barrel new?


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Bump
> Is the barrel new?


She's keeping mum SC I recently asked if she'd got a barrel and she denied it. Can't deny it now she's posted pics


----------



## Trixie1

@Clairabella looks like the boys are enjoying their new barrel! They look soooooo cosy in there! lovely early Christmas prezzie for them. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @Clairabella I'm just waving hello and making sure that my little Welsh Cakes are doing OK. I trust all 16 legs are ready for Crimbo? Have you opened your SS yet? Did you ever find out who the parcel was from? I'm sure I can think of some more questions in a min but just wanted to make sure all good xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @Clairabella I'm just waving hello and making sure that my little Welsh Cakes are doing OK. I trust all 16 legs are ready for Crimbo? Have you opened your SS yet? Did you ever find out who the parcel was from? I'm sure I can think of some more questions in a min but just wanted to make sure all good xx


Helloooo lovely lady....and the rest of my flowerpots here lol xx

I'm ok love thanks xx boys are doing good too love thanks xxx how's our favourite, uncle Oscar, doing? And you and human daddy too? Hope you are all okay ❤❤❤

I've been sat on my hands for the last few days so that I don't start ripping into any presents  So far all gifts are intact  lol.

Mystery gift was from our Mamma Cat, ChaosCat ❤ My boys have been absolutely spoilt beyond belief this year :Kiss and not by me but by everyone else's kindness :Cat . So chuffed for them! Couldn't be more excited if they were my own presents lol xx

How is my Uncle Oscar's Christmas 'stash' coming alone  I bet it's like the North Pole in ur house with all his gifts is it :Hilarious Oh my god, Mrs F I can't wait for Xmas day!! Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm glad you're all doing well but *cough* Owl Face *photos not very forthcoming*  Hope Amy is broken up and looking forward to Crimbo Day.

We're not that festive here, I must get the pressies out and around the tree...maybe this weekend. I know there are pressies for Oscar, he has things from us, my mother, our god daughter, one coming from human daddy's auntie, we have pressies from a very kind CC pal and of course the giant SS box! So he's done pretty well. Our gorgeous boy will be opening gifts for aaaaaggggggeeessssss I reckon! Funny to think this time last year, I had no idea Oscar even existed. We have sent a food donation in his name to the rescue we adopted him from in lieu of cards this year - we've done charity donations for a few years now, we used to spend a fair bit on cards and postage and decided the money would be better used than by giving it to Royal Mail.

I can't wait to see how excited you guys are at Christmas pressie time, I think the boys being spoilt by @ChaosCat is so sweet. They're lucky little chaps 

5 more sleeps. Lots of love to you over the bridge which is now freeeeeeeeee isn't it? xx


----------



## Clairabella

Omg yes, freeeee bridge! No more £5.60's for me, on the odd occasion we have to make our way back from the dark side lol xx

The other night, I was only thinking the same about your Oscar. We wouldn't have known him (or his lovely parents) and in complete contrast now he's like one of the luckiest boys I know  .....It's a weird thought and he's like literally the centre of your universe and you didn't know it this time last year either lol. Such a lucky young man :Kiss and only what he deserves in life :Cat

I knooow :Cat the presents though :Happy not only has Mamma Cat clearly spoilt them - judging by the box - the boys also had their beautiful gift from you - it still want to cry every time I look at see us all on there as a family ❤ They got toys ❤from @SbanR which we got ages ago but Amy confiscated them away from peeping eyes :Cat :Cat :Cat until Xmas. Also our humongous beautiful SS treasure box ❤ Xxx it makes me so happy that they have been so spoilt. Literally couldn't have asked for anything better ❤

Wish you everyone from here could all come here to spend Xmas with us xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Clairabella said:


> Wish you everyone from here could all come here to spend Xmas with us xxx


That's a clear invitation to a Cat-Chat-Meet-Up in South Wales. Rather short notice, but we could try to all stand on the CB doormat on Tuesday morning. Wouldn't Claire and Amy be pleased!


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> That's a clear invitation to a Cat-Chat-Meet-Up in South Wales. Rather short notice, but we could try to all stand on the CB doormat on Tuesday morning. Wouldn't Claire and Amy be pleased!


Definitely open invitation but might be a bit pushed for space so will have to make u all form an orderly queue in the garden and let u in one at a time 

Actually Wen I made my suggestion i just thought that would be one hell of a paaaarttyyyyy!!


----------



## Summercat

Waves hello


----------



## Clairabella

Sat awake talking to Tom tat ❤ Telling him how beautiful he is and how much I love him because I’m too excited for Xmas to sleep lol xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning, I’ve just woken up too, but have had a few hours of sleep so feel rested. My dog was in hospital for Thursday night undergoing tests on her eyes (she’s had cataract surgery on both eyes five weeks ago). They were testing for glaucoma, thankfully she hasn’t got it yet, she’s got another type of eye drops to use, three types of eye drops now to use four times a day), she’s back at specialist vet hospital end of January for the tests to be done again.
She’s ok in herself, eating well.
I love my animals so much, I look at them at times & my heart just bursts with love.
I do hope Amy, you & your fur babies have a lovely Christmas
Sending hugs to you xx


----------



## Summercat

Glad the eye test was good news @ebonycat


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Morning, I've just woken up too, but have had a few hours of sleep so feel rested. My dog was in hospital for Thursday night undergoing tests on her eyes (she's had cataract surgery on both eyes five weeks ago). They were testing for glaucoma, thankfully she hasn't got it yet, she's got another type of eye drops to use, three types of eye drops now to use four times a day), she's back at specialist vet hospital end of January for the tests to be done again.
> She's ok in herself, eating well.
> I love my animals so much, I look at them at times & my heart just bursts with love.
> I do hope Amy, you & your fur babies have a lovely Christmas
> Sending hugs to you xx


Awww @ebonycat - glad there's no glaucoma but oh my days, that's hell of a lot for you to both manage - three lots of eyedrops, four times a day. Poor baby girl :,-(

Hope when she goes back in January that you will get a good outcome again. The difficult times only make you's stronger together and she is so lucky to have a Mamma like you xxx

Thank you love xx everything is coming together nicely now in preparation for Christmas. Amy is so happy and excited ❤ Think it's probably the most excited I have seen her and it's amazing ❤ It's beautiful and precious coz her childhood has all but passed in the blink of an eye xx I can't wait for the big day xx

Hope you have a fab Christmas too love xxx sending loads of love to you both from us 5 ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella

Two sleeping tom tats ❤❤

Me loves my owl face and tom tat ❤❤










And a special request, of baby bird for @Mrs Funkin ❤










My absolute world in one pic (-1 furry boy) and -1 human Amy xxx


----------



## Trixie1

@Clairabella glad to here that all is well over the bridge and in the valleys!! saw this photo and thought of a Tiny little Ed!! Hope you Amy and the boys have a wonderful Christmas and have fun finally able to open your SS!! I must say you have all been very good not opening your SS not sure that I could promise not to!!Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> @Clairabella glad to here that all is well over the bridge and in the valleys!! saw this photo and thought of a Tiny little Ed!! Hope you Amy and the boys have a wonderful Christmas and have fun finally able to open your SS!! I must say you have all been very good not opening your SS not sure that I could promise not to!!Xxx
> View attachment 383331


Oh my god ❤ This baby is the image of Ed ❤ Xxx

Love it love, thank you! Xxx

Hope all is good with you xxx


----------



## Trixie1

All good here really looking forward to the big day and 11 days off work!! Yipppeeeeeee!Xxx Enjoy X


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> All good here really looking forward to the big day and 11 days off work!! Yipppeeeeeee!Xxx Enjoy X


Hope you have a lovely Xmas love ❤


----------

